# Asus P5N-D 750i Guide



## go4life

*Asus P5N-D 750i information/help thread!*

Hi!









So just changed the title to information thread, so new people can get something out of this









Well when I had this board some time ago I used this settings on my Q6600, and I will see if I can get some other info later









------------------------------------------------------------

*The P5N-D*

This is a great board for its money, you get a lot of the things its bigger brother 780i have for half the price! (I have owned both so I know..) And its quite good to! So you can`t go wrong with choosing this board!









*Specs:*










Cpu support: Socket 775, quad & duo, 45nm support.
Chipset: 750i
Memory: up to 8gb, support up to pc6400.
Audio: onboard 7.1 realtek
Pcie 2.0: 2 ports, support for SLi (16x16), (Edit: works with 8800gts 512mb in SLi a little tight but it works!)
Usb: 8x 2.0
Sata: 4x 3gb/s with support for raid 0,1,0+1,5

------------------------------------------------------------

*Overclocking*

*When you are overclocking, you need to test if the overclock is stable and watch temps (Try to keep temps under 70c load)*

*For testing you can either use Prime95, OCCT or Intel Burn test.*

*For checking temps you can either use Core temp, Real temp or Hardware monitor.*

*To check what vcore you have, and clock speeds and so on use CPU-Z.*

*65nm's (E6600, E6700, Q6600, Q6700 and so on..):*

Note: You may have to add a little more vcore, since this board has a terrible vdroop! And if you cant get it stable at 3.6ghz, try 3.5ghz instead! And you don't always need so much volt like I had, since my vid on the Q6600 is 1.3250v..... So you can try lower if you get it stable at my settings first









Note2: Your ram will also overclock when you oc the cpu, so set the ram to unlinked or change the settings to something that works.
Also ram often needs more volt than whats default in bios, so check that your ram have the correct amount of volt, and is running at the specs its supposed to.
Example: Your ram is 800mhz 4-4-4-12 2.1v, but by bios default it may be 800mhz 5-5-5-15 1.8v, so check your specs and change them if they are wrong!









My Q6600 settings:
*For 3.6ghz I used this:*

Vcore 1.51v
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v
SB Auto
Multiplier 9x
FSB 1600

*For 3.2ghz I used this:*

Vcore 1.42v
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v
SB Auto
Multiplier 8x
Fsb 1600

*45nm's (E8400, E8500, Q9550, Q9650 and similar..):*

Note: You can use this settings on E8500 and E8600 to, if you got one of these I would recommend to use the highest multiplier possible which is x9.5 on the E8500 and x10 on the E8600, and lower the fsb so you get the same! If its stable oc further! Max safe vcore is 1.365v on the 45nm Intel cpu's! These settings can work on the Quad 45nm's to









*For 4ghz (on E8500) use this:*

Note: You can try to up the vcore to 1.4-1.42v depending on your vdroop! Just make sure it doesn't go over 1.37v in real time









Vcore 1.39v
NB 1.36v
HT 1.38v
SB 1.5v
Multiplier use whats max on your cpu.

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Bios and downloads*

I had some problems with the original bios with overclocking, so I would recommend to download the latest bios! And yes, the Asus site is very slow and sometimes down...

Newest bios and downloads

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Vdrop mod*

Here is a link to ljapilot`s vdrop mod! Would be nice to have, since this board has a terrible vdrop!

Here is the link!
-----------------------------------------------------------

*Other thoughts*

1: Be carefull with your motherboard, one thing I noticed about the P5N-D is that it is very easy to break compared to other motherboards that are more stiff. So just take it easy and you will be fine









2: Update your bios! The original was with a lot of bugs, and didn`t work properly!

3: Enjoy your board!









*Made by go4life*


----------



## Murlocke

3.1GHz on the Q6600 on stock cooling? Dare I ask your core temps when under small FFT load?

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4363


----------



## felipeg007

can you post your clock settings
i am trying the same thing but with a vaporcool heat sync


----------



## go4life

My temps are never goes over 40c even after a hole gaming day with crysis









felipeg007 set VCore to 1.35v, HT 1,30v, NB 1,30v and SB 1,50v








my DRAM is at 2.210v...

Hope you make it


----------



## GaminProject

how do you change the fsb on a p5n-d


----------



## go4life

you have to set the oc mode to manual in the advanced menu. http://www.4oem.ru/reviews/mb/2006/0...s_advanced.jpg
push this one and then you can change to manual after that


----------



## go4life

btw you must go in to jumpfree conection to fix it


----------



## lordikon

My 750i OC is in my sig, ram is at 833 1:2, fsb at 1666


----------



## go4life

i cant get over 1400 fsb stable!:/


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
i cant get over 1400 fsb stable!:/

I had that problem too, although it was 1500, until I increased the HT voltage to 1.5 Volts. Now I am at 1550 with SB auto, NB 1.3 and Vcore at 1.35. This is on a E6300 though. Try playing with the HT voltage.


----------



## go4life

cool







i will try this


----------



## jml4970

I'm having trouble OCing with my 750i, I was concerned it was either my mobo or my ram (ram is a weak spot). But some others seem to be doing okay on the board. And if I keep my ram unlinked can the ram still prevent me from getting stable OC on the processer?
Here is my system:
Q6600 GO
asus p5n-d 750i sli
2x1gb Buffalo DDR2 800
NZXT 800 watt psu
zalman cnps 9700

I've tried setting vcore to 1.35, ht 1.30, nb 1.30, sb 1.5. unlinked ram
and I can't get anything stable over 1156 fsb multiplier x9

Are my settings off? Do I need to upgrade my ram? Or is it something else?


----------



## go4life

your specs looks nice bro







I dont think thats any problem








I have my q6600 at 3,250ghz now, with 1.39vcore, HT 1.46, NB 1.46, SB 1.58 and the ram unlinked.. that worked for me atleast







but do you have the latest bios? the 0402? DO NOT overclock without updating this







because that only leads to a unstable system...
keep my updated bro and I will try to help you as mutch as I can;D


----------



## jml4970

I currently have the 302 bios, I went to 402 but had even worse results (couldn't even get 1156 stable) so I went back to 302. I could try again, but I was hoping that I could find something else that could be the problem.


----------



## go4life

I wrote my old thing! xD 1.40vcore, HT 1.68, NB 1.68, SB 1.62! that should get you further


----------



## go4life

try that and report back to me


----------



## saiyandbz

I just recently assembled my pc with the following: Q6600 G0 stepping, Asus P5N-D, 4GB of Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400C4, and a Arctic Freezer 7 Pro. I've been reading and still new to overclocking. But I was wondering what settings would i need to get my CPU to 3.0 GHz with the ram running at 850 MHz? Also I would want to see and 3.3 GHz setting? Right now my rig at stock speeds is at 20 degrees C. idle. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## go4life

congrats with your new system







to get 3.2ghz stable you need to set vcore to 1.4v, HT 1.68v, NB 1.68v, SB 1.62v. your ram you can set at 2.150v and then set it to 850mhz.. this should be very stable and good! Atleast it is that for me! your temps look nice to so I dont think you should get any problems! report back to me and tell me if it works! ;D


----------



## go4life

And dont try 3.33ghz on the cpu! I havent got it completly stable yet.. so stick to 3,2ghz for now!







good luck!


----------



## JLewis187

Alright - Sup guys - Heres a lil help if your still stumped.

Overclocking
Stable at 3.4GHZ - Q6600 G0
vcore1.43 - might be like 1.4375 or something.
ram 2.11 - im using OCZ 800MHZ Ram - stock is 2.1Volts
ht 1.4
nb1.4
sb 1.52

Bios Settings
Everything Unsynced - 1510 FSB, 850MHZ Ram
Ram Timings - 4-4-4-12-2T (4-4-4-15-2T Stock)
CPU Configuration - Everything disabled, 9X Mutliplier

Under Hardware Monitor make sure you have all Q-Fan Settings on Disabled. Theres a lil fan that comes with your motherboard - DO NOT HOOK IT UP.

Installation:
Make sure you have The Latest Bios - 0402
Im running windows XP X64Bit, Installed Service Pack 2 X64, AntiWPA - , Latest 8.43 Nvidia Motherboard Software, Did not install anything off the original cd, - Did not install Media shield and did not install Nvidia Forceware Network Manager. Installed latest Beta Geforce X64 edition software - 174.74. Heres my rundown of microsoft .net framework as well as Microsoft Visual C++.
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (X64)

Also have all latest updates from Microsoft.

Nailed 15,756 3dMark06 Points with a Single EVGA 8800GTS 512MB G92 Overclocked to 776,1942,1077.

Hope this helps you guys out, This took me a longgg time.

JL

and Go4Life please take that rifle man and go hunting or something...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JLewis187* 

and Go4Life please take that rifle man and go hunting or something...

Will do


----------



## JLewis187

lordikon yo man please supply me with what your Voltage settings are for HT, NB, SB .. Please bro thanks.


----------



## bitmonx

Hey this is my first OC and need help.

I set the BIOS as per Sticky for Overclocking P5N-E.
After saving and rebooting I got a constant beep. In my mobo manual there is no list of what beeps are what so I looked it up on the nety and it told me that it is the RAM. So I ran a MEMtest for about an hour with no errors.
I have 2 sticks of Crucial Ballistix DDR2 800. I set the timings to 4-4-4-12-T2. Is that correct? What other different bios settings do I need to set different that for the P5N-E?
I use the P5N-D with a E8400 and 2x 1GB Crucial Ballistix DDR2 800. I had to set the timings to 5-5-5-12 and Auto otherwise I got a continues beep at POST.
The higest I got was FSB 1450, DDR 820, VCore 1.40, NB 1.68, SB 1.62, HT 1.68, DDR 2.11.
My core temp was very high at these settings but ran for 30 minutes without errors and I stopped the test. The core temp was 70 deg. C!!!! I tried to lower the VCore to 1.38 but after 2 min. with Prime95 I got a blue screen.
Is my CPU faulty or could it be that there was too much thermal compound, I believe Arctic Freezer comes with MX-1 already applied). The core temp at idle is 49 deg. C.
What can I do?


----------



## ljapilot

I used JLewis187 settings from page 2 and I couldnt go to 3.2 I tried raising all the values at least by a few. I went from it telling me it wont post to getting to the windows screen before she crashed. Then I gave up hehehe.

I am running BIOS 0302 would that make a difference?

I am new to overclocking as you can tell I am sure. What does the HT voltage control??

Thanks


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bitmonx* 
Hey this is my first OC and need help.

I set the BIOS as per Sticky for Overclocking P5N-E.
After saving and rebooting I got a constant beep. In my mobo manual there is no list of what beeps are what so I looked it up on the nety and it told me that it is the RAM. So I ran a MEMtest for about an hour with no errors.
I have 2 sticks of Crucial Ballistix DDR2 800. I set the timings to 4-4-4-12-T2. Is that correct? What other different bios settings do I need to set different that for the P5N-E?
I use the P5N-D with a E8400 and 2x 1GB Crucial Ballistix DDR2 800. I had to set the timings to 5-5-5-12 and Auto otherwise I got a continues beep at POST.
The higest I got was FSB 1450, DDR 820, VCore 1.40, NB 1.68, SB 1.62, HT 1.68, DDR 2.11.
My core temp was very high at these settings but ran for 30 minutes without errors and I stopped the test. The core temp was 70 deg. C!!!! I tried to lower the VCore to 1.38 but after 2 min. with Prime95 I got a blue screen.
Is my CPU faulty or could it be that there was too much thermal compound, I believe Arctic Freezer comes with MX-1 already applied). The core temp at idle is 49 deg. C.
What can I do?

Hi







Try to lower the NB & SB to 1.56 and HT 1.52.. that is what i run at







From what ive heard people using the E8400 use 1.4vcore to get 4ghz if I dont remember wrong! Try to leave your ram all at stock when you oc the cpu, then you take the ram and oc it







The temp problem.. hmm... do you have any fans in your case?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljapilot* 
I used JLewis187 settings from page 2 and I couldnt go to 3.2 I tried raising all the values at least by a few. I went from it telling me it wont post to getting to the windows screen before she crashed. Then I gave up hehehe.

I am running BIOS 0302 would that make a difference?

I am new to overclocking as you can tell I am sure. What does the HT voltage control??

Thanks

yo







try updating the bios (0402), I do not know what the HT does!:/ my system got more stable with a little bit more volt than Jlew had, but thats a little different


----------



## bitmonx

I have a stocj Coolermaster Centurion which has a front fan (80mm) sucking air in and a back fan (120mm) blowing air out. I as thinking about installing another 120mm fan on the sidepanel to get more air into the case.
As for the CPU, I need to order some MX-2 and lapp the CPU and HS. Hopefully that will do the trick.
My GPU is running also quite hot at 70 deg. C. when playing COD4 after about an hour just running the desktop my GPU sits at 61 deg. C.
There was quite a lot of thermal paste on the HS do you think that may be the problem? I could install the stock HS and see what the difference is. Today it is a bit cooler in my room and the CPU core temp is now 45 deg. C. I don't know what the room temp is.....I would guess around 20 deg. C. Does the thermal paste need to be run in as well and how much time is that?
I just tried to set the voltages as recommended and something weired is going on. When I set the AI overclock to manual, it will post and go into windows but when I restart and go into bios the settings have changed back to auto. When I again select Manual and set the FSB and voltages as I have set before that were working, there is no increase in FSb in Core Temp (program) and shows me having 3000 mhz (333x9). What is going on now?

Yesterday I tried the AI overclock of 20% but it would not post. I tried again now and 20% oc works. I am running it now with Prime95 and the core temp is at 63 deg. C.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bitmonx* 
I have a stocj Coolermaster Centurion which has a front fan (80mm) sucking air in and a back fan (120mm) blowing air out. I as thinking about installing another 120mm fan on the sidepanel to get more air into the case.
As for the CPU, I need to order some MX-2 and lapp the CPU and HS. Hopefully that will do the trick.
My GPU is running also quite hot at 70 deg. C. when playing COD4 after about an hour just running the desktop my GPU sits at 61 deg. C.
There was quite a lot of thermal paste on the HS do you think that may be the problem? I could install the stock HS and see what the difference is. Today it is a bit cooler in my room and the CPU core temp is now 45 deg. C. I don't know what the room temp is.....I would guess around 20 deg. C. Does the thermal paste need to be run in as well and how much time is that?
I just tried to set the voltages as recommended and something weired is going on. When I set the AI overclock to manual, it will post and go into windows but when I restart and go into bios the settings have changed back to auto. When I again select Manual and set the FSB and voltages as I have set before that were working, there is no increase in FSb in Core Temp (program) and shows me having 3000 mhz (333x9). What is going on now?

Yesterday I tried the AI overclock of 20% but it would not post. I tried again now and 20% oc works. I am running it now with Prime95 and the core temp is at 63 deg. C.

You ONLY need a little thermalpaste! Too much will cook your cpu! get a thin thin layer all over the cpu.. They usualy say it needs 48 hours to get the themalpaste to be good







NEVER USE THE AI OVERCLOCK!!!!!!!! Heard of someone that actually fried his cpu because of that! only manual is aloud


----------



## bitmonx

Well, I was trying to use manual OC but the bios always revert back to Auto.
What am I doing wrong here? What could be the reason for that?
HEEEEEEEEEEEEELLPPPP!!!!!!!!! Please......

Hey go4life would you happen to have a few minutes to go on messenger......?


----------



## GaminProject

go4life i need your help bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thanx


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GaminProject* 
go4life i need your help bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thanx

Help is on the way bro







but please post your settings and your temps!
And forget the other thread here! just post here


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JLewis187*


lordikon yo man please supply me with what your Voltage settings are for HT, NB, SB .. Please bro thanks.


Heh, been awhile since I last checked and I'm not around the computer right now. I believe HT was 1.42, NB 1.46, SB was left at auto. Memory timings are insanely stubborn with this board too. Try and find a setting where the memory tests fine, and then keep the memory close to that speed until you find your best OC, then start upping the memory speeds later.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bitmonx*


Well, I was trying to use manual OC but the bios always revert back to Auto. 
What am I doing wrong here? What could be the reason for that?
HEEEEEEEEEEEEELLPPPP!!!!!!!!! Please......

Hey go4life would you happen to have a few minutes to go on messenger......?


Try putting it in manual, but leaving stuff at stock settings. Does that still cause a restart? Usually if it reverts back then your OC settings are too extreme or just plain off. Start near stock and move from there.

Also guys, make sure you put the fan on the northbridge if you're upping the NB voltage, that thing gets hot and really needs the fan. Clip a small piece of paper between the heatsink clips and the heatsink on the top so that no air blows off the NB towards the CPU, which disrupts airflow.


----------



## bitmonx

Thanks lordikon, I thought about that just today when I reseated my HS. One of the HS's pin was not completely pushed in.....I was sure that they were all properly seated....ah well. I removed my NB HS and applied some Arcitc Silver and thought why could I not just make a wall between the CPU HS and the NB HS. That NB is gettimng pretty damn hot!!!!

I did get my PC to OC again, not big OC but at least it works again....I read somewhere that using Real Temp is more accurate. I sure hope so because Core Temp is giving me some pretty high temps at idle, 48-49 deg. C. and at full load 65deg. C. Real Temp is much better, it says 39 deg. C at idle and 57 deg. C at full load. These temps are with 
1450 FSB, DDR 820, Vcore1.35, DRAM auto, HT1.52, NB1.56, SB1.56 volts. 
So, which temperature readings should I trust? I hope Real Temp deserves its name.......


----------



## bitmonx

I OC with these figures: FSB1600 linked FSB -Memory Ratio Auto, Actual MEM DDR 960, CPU multiplier x9, VCore 1.35, DRAM Auto, HT 1.52,NB 1.56, SB 1.56.
My temps in Real Temp with Prime95 Small FFT for 30 min. were 55 deg. C. 
Does this look ok? Can this be stable like that? 
I was oonly able to go in unliked mode over 1450 if I beefed up the VCore to 1.5V which is I believe way too high. Intel says limit is 1.3625.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bitmonx* 
I OC with these figures: FSB1600 linked FSB -Memory Ratio Auto, Actual MEM DDR 960, CPU multiplier x9, VCore 1.35, DRAM Auto, HT 1.52,NB 1.56, SB 1.56.
My temps in Real Temp with Prime95 Small FFT for 30 min. were 55 deg. C.
Does this look ok? Can this be stable like that?
I was oonly able to go in unliked mode over 1450 if I beefed up the VCore to 1.5V which is I believe way too high. Intel says limit is 1.3625.

Ok temps! but dont take the vcore more than 1.42v on the E8400! And yes it can be completely stable with that!;D


----------



## bitmonx

I guess it was not meant to be. I was going to ran stress test over night but this morning when I checked the stress test (In-place large FFT, max. heat/powerconumption) failed after 2 min.......


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bitmonx* 
I guess it was not meant to be. I was going to ran stress test over night but this morning when I checked the stress test (In-place large FFT, max. heat/powerconumption) failed after 2 min.......

Well some people are unlucky! Same with my 8800GT! Cant overclock it at all:/ while I see others run it FAR!:/


----------



## bitmonx

I am back.........

I have the FSB1666, DDR1000, Multiplier x9, VCore 1.31875, HT1.52, NB 1.54, SB 1.52, DRAM 2.19, Core Temp idle 39 deg.C load 57.
Is it safe to run my RAM at 1000? How do I check if they are stable? Do I do that with memtest? How high can I go with my Crucial BAllistix PC2-6400 (Volt & MH)?
I yet have to extensively tset my settings if they are stable. So far with these settings, but with DDR set to 800) I can run the smallFFT test for 3 hours without errors. I ran the large FFT as well for about 2 hours. I will run more tests when you guys post back to me about my RAM beeing safe at 1000.


----------



## Fienamie

Guys, any tips for e2160? Anthing past FSB1400, I can't get vista to boot . I'm using default settings except for fsb. Thanks.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bitmonx*


I am back.........

I have the FSB1666, DDR1000, Multiplier x9, VCore 1.31875, HT1.52, NB 1.54, SB 1.52, DRAM 2.19, Core Temp idle 39 deg.C load 57.
Is it safe to run my RAM at 1000? How do I check if they are stable? Do I do that with memtest? How high can I go with my Crucial BAllistix PC2-6400 (Volt & MH)?
I yet have to extensively tset my settings if they are stable. So far with these settings, but with DDR set to 800) I can run the smallFFT test for 3 hours without errors. I ran the large FFT as well for about 2 hours. I will run more tests when you guys post back to me about my RAM beeing safe at 1000.


I know that my ram (twin2x) should do 1000mhz fine, but dont know about yours! try memtest or sisoft sandra (or whats it called







) to test your stabilty! prime95 works good for that to I think!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fienamie* 
Guys, any tips for e2160? Anthing past FSB1400, I can't get vista to boot . I'm using default settings except for fsb. Thanks.

Hi!







you need to raise the volts to! I run mine with 1.54vcore, nb & sb 1.48v, and the ht 1.58v.. you can try this settings, EXCEPT from the vcore! If you can tell me what your standard vcore is at, then I will be able to tell you more precise!


----------



## Drogum

Any idea on overclocking setting for the P5n-d with a e2200. Here is the rig I just put together:

ASUS P5N-D
Intel Pentium E2200 Allendale 2.2GHz Model BX80557E2200
Rosewill RCX-Z775-SL 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler
CORSAIR Dominator 2GB DDR2 1066 - TWIN2X2048-8500C5D
BFG Tech BFGE85256GTE GeForce 8500 GT 256MB
ASUS EN8500GT GeForce 8500 GT 256MB
Antec TX640 Case
Thermaltake 500w PS


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogum* 
Any idea on overclocking setting for the P5n-d with a e2200. Here is the rig I just put together:

ASUS P5N-D
Intel Pentium E2200 Allendale 2.2GHz Model BX80557E2200
Rosewill RCX-Z775-SL 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler
CORSAIR Dominator 2GB DDR2 1066 - TWIN2X2048-8500C5D
BFG Tech BFGE85256GTE GeForce 8500 GT 256MB
ASUS EN8500GT GeForce 8500 GT 256MB
Antec TX640 Casey
Thermaltake 500w PS


what is the stock vcore on your e2200??


----------



## ljapilot

Ok I am trying to Overclock my Q6600 to 3.2 (4x800) I tried

Vcore 1.4375
NB 1.62
HT 1.62
SB 1.68
Ram Auto everything right now

I made it into windows and can do simple task get on the net, do excel and hwmonitor but when I try to run prime95 it crashes every time.

Any suggestions I am running Bios 0302 thats the only thing I could think of changing.

Thanks


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljapilot* 
Ok I am trying to Overclock my Q6600 to 3.2 (4x800) I tried

Vcore 1.4375
NB 1.62
HT 1.62
SB 1.68
Ram Auto everything right now

I made it into windows and can do simple task get on the net, do excel and hwmonitor but when I try to run prime95 it crashes every time.

Any suggestions I am running Bios 0302 thats the only thing I could think of changing.

Thanks

You should unlink your RAM to make sure it's not the ram that is causing your Prime failure. Keep your RAM at 800 or below. Also which Prime test you are running? if it's Small FTT then its your processor that is currently failing. If Large or Blend then it can be your HT, NB, Memory, or processor.


----------



## ljapilot

I am running the small FFT. I also did unlink the RAM I just have all the voltage and timing on auto. So if its the Small FFT failing I should increase the voltage to the CPU I would have thought 1.4375 would be plenty.

Thanks for you help


----------



## flyin15sec

This board has a .04 vdroop, which hampers max OC. I feel for you, since I'm pretty much near my max OC too.

I google and find people at my 3.5Ghz with 1.2x voltages, and I'm at 1.35v. This board for me is a Love/Hate relationship.


----------



## ljapilot

I am still new to this so sorry for so many questions.

So with the Small FFT crashing I should up my Vcore and see what that gives me correct??

I am just scared of burning up something or decreasing the life of the CPU significantly. I normally try to get 4-6 years out of a computer. Might be a little shorter now that I build them myself and don't have to get an entirely new one every time hehehe.

Thanks again


----------



## flyin15sec

I would just up a notch on the CPU voltage. If it is failing right away you are far off. If it takes a while before the failure, you are getting close to a stable vcore.

And I just reread your post. Are you using 4x multiplier with 800 Bus Speed? That means your Rated FSB is at a whooping 3.2ghz?

**EDIT: The math has to go the other way. change your Rated FSB to 1600. Divide that /4 = 400Bus Speed. Multiply X8 = 3.2Ghz CPU


----------



## flyin15sec

I went back and dug up Golife's 3.2Ghz settings. Your settings appear to be more than enough to keep it at 3.2ghz.

Quote:

I have my q6600 at 3,250ghz now, with 1.39vcore, HT 1.46, NB 1.46, SB 1.58 and the ram unlinked.. that worked for me atleast


----------



## flyin15sec

Oh one last thing. If you find that you're still unstable at 3.2Ghz, Change your RFSB to get you 3.1Ghz or 3.3Ghz.

My system is unable at 3.2Ghz too. That's why I use 3.1Ghz and 3.5Ghz OC.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*


I went back and dug up Golife's 3.2Ghz settings. Your settings appear to be more than enough to keep it at 3.2ghz.


hey! be carefull! that vcore is for a q6600! way to much for yours!!!!!


----------



## ljapilot

I am trying for 3.2Ghz 8x multi and 1600 FSB. That was my setting I was trying to get stable. It crashes right when I start the test so I guess I am a long way off. Why would it be unable to do 3.2 I cant make sense out of that.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hey! be carefull! that vcore is for a q6600! way to much for yours!!!!!


My response was for Ljapilot. He has a Q6600.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljapilot*


I am trying for 3.2Ghz 8x multi and 1600 FSB. That was my setting I was trying to get stable. It crashes right when I start the test so I guess I am a long way off. Why would it be unable to do 3.2 I cant make sense out of that.


This board or some boards have whats called FSB holes. I have it at 2.8ghz, 3.2ghz and 3.6ghz. If you're in one of these holes, your system will be unstable.

For me, at 3.2ghz, I get BSOD, sometimes, lock ups. And just like you, my voltages were way up.

So I backed down and is completely stable at 3.1Ghz, and I have also moved up to a stable 3.5Ghz.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*


My response was for Ljapilot. He has a Q6600.


my bad...


----------



## flyin15sec

This article explains NB strapping. Which I think is the cause of FSB holes.

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...p?t-23803.html


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyin15sec* 
This article explains NB strapping. Which I think is the cause of FSB holes.

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...p?t-23803.html

That is indeed the case on these boards. For example I can't do anything between 1400-1500, but I can run fine at 1600fsb.

The memory is very picky on these boards as well. I can run 1600fsb with my mem at 800-833, but not 866. However I've had my memory running at higher settings on other FSBs. The fsb ratio for the RAM seems to be part of the key to this.


----------



## whipple16

lordikon - I have my FSB and mem all the same as you. I ram prime and i had 1 test fail after 2 mins and the other kept going till i stopped it at 20 min. I was wondering what voltages you set to keep that stable. My temps are ambient 78f, idle 40-41c and load 59c.


----------



## gumby510

Anyone with this board do you have this error in your PCI bus?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby510* 
Anyone with this board do you have this error in your PCI bus?

nope.. never heard anyone got that problem..


----------



## gumby510

I have no idea whats causing it. No overclocking and I'm scoring a 9500 on
3dmark 06 when it decides not to nvldmkk crash on me. I may RMA this Board.

thanks for the reply tho,


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby510* 
I have no idea whats causing it. No overclocking and I'm scoring a 9500 on
3dmark 06 when it decides not to nvldmkk crash on me. I may RMA this Board.

thanks for the reply tho,

Yeah RMA it! It should not be like that at all! Good luck bro


----------



## Gallowspole

Hi, would anyone happen to know the settings to get a q6700 to around 3.4ghz with is board?? thanks


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gallowspole* 
Hi, would anyone happen to know the settings to get a q6700 to around 3.4ghz with is board?? thanks

Just use the settings I have posted here before







just go some pages back! could not be to hard


----------



## Gallowspole

i have tryed them and they didn't work so well. But anyway i have benn able to get it to 3GHz.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gallowspole* 
i have tryed them and they didn't work so well. But anyway i have benn able to get it to 3GHz.

did you set your multiplier to 9x? Should not be so much difference you see!:/


----------



## Gallowspole

rep to u go4life!!!







that was it the mutiplier. so now its at 3.3GHz







running a little warmer then i would like at idle 42c. maybe i should get a better heatsink...








i have my fsb set to 1333, how far do u think i could push that with those volt setting u posted for the q6600?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gallowspole* 
rep to u go4life!!!







that was it the mutiplier. so now its at 3.3GHz







running a little warmer then i would like at idle 42c. maybe i should get a better heatsink...








i have my fsb set to 1333, how far do u think i could push that with those volt setting u posted for the q6600?

I pushed my q6600 up to 1.57v







but no need for this anymore since I got my new XFX 780i







Now im running 3.2ghz @ 1.37v







I liked my asus p5n-d but you need SO mutch volt to get it stable!:/ But hey dont take your cpu over 1.55v, that is death really..







Thanks for rep btw


----------



## J_Smyth

Hello go4life. I am totally new to overclocking and I have just upgraded my PC. I have the P5N-D MB and the Q6600 CPU. Would you be interested in showing me how to overclock to the highest stable speed with a stock CPU fan? My CPU MB and memory specs are here: http://members.cox.net/jfsmith8/PC/Specs.jpg I'm using XP 32-bit and I have an 850W PSU. I am running 2 8800GTs in SLI that are factory OC to 700mhz.
If you do decide to help, I will need to know how to adjust the FSB NB HT etc in the BIOS and what the settings would be. Thanks.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J_Smyth* 
Hello go4life. I am totally new to overclocking and I have just upgraded my PC. I have the P5N-D MB and the Q6600 CPU. Would you be interested in showing me how to overclock to the highest stable speed with a stock CPU fan? My CPU MB and memory specs are here: http://members.cox.net/jfsmith8/PC/Specs.jpg I'm using XP 32-bit and I have an 850W PSU. I am running 2 8800GTs in SLI that are factory OC to 700mhz.
If you do decide to help, I will need to know how to adjust the FSB NB HT etc in the BIOS and what the settings would be. Thanks.

Hi! Well always here to help







Congratulations with your new build! You don't need more than 3.2ghz to run your 8800gt sli full out







so here we go!

First enter the bios by pushing the delete key on startup, then go in to the advanced menu, and then you will find the different menus there for voltage and fsb settings and so on! To change this you have to set some things to manual, cant remember exactly since I dont got this MB anymore








Now that you have set it to manual you can start to overclock!

Overclocking (Set all this settings where you find them):
FSB 1423
Vcore 1.5v
HT & NB 1.48v
SB 1.58v

Then you will get 3.2ghz stable! Atleast I did







If its not stable try to add 0.1v to the vcore at the time untill you get it stable








Also if you see in CPU-Z and notice that your cpu isnt running at 3.2ghz, well that is because of the Intel C1E bios setting! If you disable this in the bios your cpu will run at 3.2ghz all the time. What it actually does is to lower your cpu speed when its not in so mutch use to save energy, but I like to have it off, but that is really up to you









Now have a good day overclocking!
Go4life


----------



## J_Smyth

INCREDIBLE! Thank you SO MUCH! It works fine. I got a 3DMark06 score of 17032, up from 13411 without overclocking the CPU. Is that a good score?


----------



## J_Smyth

I disabled the C1E bios setting, so it stays at 3.2ghz. AI Suite reports CPU temp at 45C idle, and 65C under full load running Prime95 v 2.56. Is that too hot or is it okay? Thanks.


----------



## go4life

That 3Dmark06 score is fine







I got 18018! link in sig








The temps of yours is fine to







nothing to worry about! 
So congratulations with a overclocked rig;D


----------



## ljapilot

Is 1.5 vcore high?? Is that going to degrade the CPU very much?? I still need to get 3-4 years out of my rig here.

Thanks


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljapilot*


Is 1.5 vcore high?? Is that going to degrade the CPU very much?? I still need to get 3-4 years out of my rig here.

Thanks


nah, I think it will last a 5years atleast







If you are afraid that it wont last that long, buy a new cpu cooler







When I used my 750i I had the vcore to 1.54v


----------



## ljapilot

Do any of you guys run HWMonitor?? Do you know where the temp monitors are on this motherboard?? Temp 0 is normally around 25-30 temp 1 is hot normally around 52-54 and temp 2 stays at 23 always I think that one is stuck or messed up. I am just thinking that temp 1 is to hot didnt know if you guys were seeing the same thing??

Oh, go4life I will give those setting a try today sometime and see if that runs stable for me. Thanks for your help.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljapilot* 
Do any of you guys run HWMonitor?? Do you know where the temp monitors are on this motherboard?? Temp 0 is normally around 25-30 temp 1 is hot normally around 52-54 and temp 2 stays at 23 always I think that one is stuck or messed up. I am just thinking that temp 1 is to hot didnt know if you guys were seeing the same thing??

Oh, go4life I will give those setting a try today sometime and see if that runs stable for me. Thanks for your help.

I run HWmonitor







my temps are:
core0 36c
core1 34c
core2 32c
core3 31c

maybe you have put on the thermalpaste wrong? hell if I know!:/


----------



## ljapilot

No not the core temp. The temps right under the voltages. My cores stay between 30-34 at idle.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljapilot* 
No not the core temp. The temps right under the voltages. My cores stay between 30-34 at idle.

nothing under here yo!
look here at the pic


----------



## ljapilot

wow little different for me hehehe


----------



## go4life

temp on your 8800gt that you are afraid off?


----------



## ljapilot

no right below the voltages under TMPIN1 52 degrees That seems a little warm. I dont know where that temp reading is from though.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljapilot* 
no right below the voltages under TMPIN1 52 degrees That seems a little warm. I dont know where that temp reading is from though.

Its from the motherboard (i think). My motherboard is at 50c to, even with all the cooling I got







and its quite normal to have 40-60c on a motherboard! So don worry my friend


----------



## ljapilot

Ok got her to 3.0Ghz. My question is when I run Prime small fft my temps go up to about 65-68. Do you guys think this is to hot or what. Everything I have been reading that is warm. Blended test doesnt go over 52-55. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Gallowspole

yea really for a cpu anything thing over 60c u would like to watch. i would suggest picking u some
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835100008
c what happens then.
my idle is around 40c and load is around 55c ([email protected]). so i am picking up some of that, i'll let you know how much my temps drop if u'd like?

P.S. You are talking about cpu temp right? not mobo


----------



## J_Smyth

Hey go4life,

I guess I spoke a little too soon about my system running stable with those settings. Crysis seems to be the true stability test for my system. At stock CPU clock it runs fine, but OC at the listed setttings it either won't run or locks up in-game. I have a few questions, too:

I have gradually nudged the vCore from 1.5000 up to 1.5500 and it still locks up or reboots. Should I go any higher?
Also, should I choose linked or unlinked for the memory?
And, do I need to change the voltage on the DRAM?
Any other suggestions?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Gallowspole

if u have ur ram overclocked incorrectly that could be the reason u lock up in games. i'd try to set it to the stock 800mhz (unlinked) and c if thats the prob.


----------



## Aokage724

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Hi I just wandered how mutch you guys maked on overclocking on the 750i mobo? I hit 3.1ghz with my q6600 (go) on stock cooling









hey go4life im just wondering if i can get the overclocking info for the p5n-d i want to have it stable at 3.2 gHZ but i found one of the thread its either u or someone else but i got this FSB: 1423 Vcore:1.5v Ht/NB: 1.48 SB: 1.58
i think its getting an really abnormal temp im getting lyk 40c to







48c!~
please help!
Thx


----------



## J_Smyth

Thanks, Gallowspole. I don't think I have overclocked my RAM. It is this RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820134193

CPU-z shows the DRAM frequency running at 333.5. Is that what it's supposed to be?


----------



## J_Smyth

I also tried lowering the FSB to 1333 and vcore at 1.42. Still get lockups in Crysis.


----------



## Gallowspole

ur ram is correct... i readly don't think its a ram now. are u getting lock ups in any other games?


----------



## Gallowspole

j smyty, i didn't c this be4 but u are useing stock cooling with a vcore of 1.5500. that seems a little dangers. when playing crysis u might want to alt+tab out and check ur cpu temp.


----------



## J_Smyth

I checked the BIOS, memory set to 667 unlinked (I never changed it). Right now I'm @ 3.0GHz with FSB 1333 and vcore 1.42. Still same lockups in Crysis. Crysis runs fine with no OC @ 2.4GHz. Other games have not locked up while overclocked (BF2142, COD4). But system will sometimes just reboot at random times while overclocked, like while running Firefox only. Any ideas?


----------



## Gallowspole

u have all the updated video/ chipset drivers?
i think ur gona have to wait for the expert on this one -> AKA go4life
sry i couldn't help...


----------



## J_Smyth

using 175.19 nvidia driver, 0601 bios How do you check chipset driver version?


----------



## Gallowspole

just go here and download it http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us u want the 6th item down

btw u can also go to ur nivida control panel and go to the tab system updates, then check for updates


----------



## J_Smyth

Okay, I updated the chipset drivers to 9.46. Crysis is still locking up after a few minutes of playing while CPU is overclocked to 3.0GHz. Thank you for trying, Gallowspole.

Any ideas, Go4life? It's up to you...


----------



## ljapilot

Well I am suppose to have AS5 on there right now. I ordered that portion of the computer from CyberPower so maybe I should double check. I was thinking about getting the MX-2 paste though.

Yes I was talking about CPU temp..

Also the chipset driver version. I have been going straight to Nvidia's website to download the motherboard drivers. Is this the same thing?? I have driver version 15.17 that came out June 9th. Thanks for the help!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gallowspole*


yea really for a cpu anything thing over 60c u would like to watch. i would suggest picking u some 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835100008
c what happens then. 
my idle is around 40c and load is around 55c ([email protected]). so i am picking up some of that, i'll let you know how much my temps drop if u'd like?

P.S. You are talking about cpu temp right? not mobo


----------



## ljapilot

J Smyth did you run memtest on your ram to make sure they are ok. Also did you overclock your gpu or was it a factory overclock?? That might not be stable. Just an idea I am no expert.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aokage724*


hey go4life im just wondering if i can get the overclocking info for the p5n-d i want to have it stable at 3.2 gHZ but i found one of the thread its either u or someone else but i got this FSB: 1423 Vcore:1.5v Ht/NB: 1.48 SB: 1.58
i think its getting an really abnormal temp im getting lyk 40c to







48c!~
please help! 
Thx











yes that is my settings







should get you up! but if not higher the vcore a bit







enjoy!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J_Smyth*


Okay, I updated the chipset drivers to 9.46. Crysis is still locking up after a few minutes of playing while CPU is overclocked to 3.0GHz. Thank you for trying, Gallowspole.

Any ideas, Go4life? It's up to you...



alright boy! now you need to tell me all your settings!
Tell me vcore, fsb, nb, sb, ht, all the ram settings and your temps!
Have you updated the bios to the latest, and do you have the latest drivers on the motherboard and graphicscard







also have you overclocked the graphicscards









Then I will be able to help you!
This was a lot, but you can make it


----------



## J_Smyth

Okay. I've been using these settings:
vcore 1.5 (tried upping it gradually with no improvement, so it's back to 1.5)
fsb 1423 nb/ht 1.48 sb 1.58

Sometimes my system will not boot to windows at all while overclocked - it tries to load the windows desktop and shuts down and reboots again and again until I remove OC settings in bios.

Overclocked, my CPU temps were 45c idle and 65c under full load with prime95 2.56.

I have not changed any ram settings. Using 4GB (2 x 2GB) Kingston DDR2 667. I checked it with memtest and it tested okay.

This is interesting. I just tried some experimenting and removed that ram and put in some older ram I have that is 2GB (2 x 1GB) Corsair DDR2 533. It will not even post while overclocked - gets to the ASUS screen and freezes until I shut it down. If I turn off OC in the bios, then it works fine.
Question: Are the OC settings you provided dependent upon having 800 speed memory? Or do you have any other ideas?


----------



## J_Smyth

Oh yes. Updated everything. BIOS 0601, Chipset drivers 9.46, NVIDIA driver 175.19.

The video cards are factory overclocked to 700MHz (vs. 600MHz stock) BFG 8800GT in SLI.


----------



## go4life

The settings I used was with 800mhz ram, but I think it should be okey anyways! About that you cant get to windows when overclocking, I had a similar problem with my new 780i, and the problem was that it didnt like 4gb of ram!:/ so I would recommend trying with only 2gb`s of ram! 
And PLEASE get another cooler for your cpu! that is just to high temps on idle! you can run it like that for a while, but not to long! so get a zalman 9500 or something


----------



## J_Smyth

I discovered the memory speed has nothing to do with it. It will sometimes boot up and I can play Crysis for hours, the next morning it will reboot several times before Windows will load. This is only when it is overclocked - no problems at 2.4MHz. I'm stumped. I will try using just 2GB memory and let you know. Also, I just installed an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro CPU cooler. I'll report new temps, too.


----------



## Gallowspole

lol that Arctic Freezer 7 Pro has been fail for me.... i am thinking of getting something else.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J_Smyth* 
I discovered the memory speed has nothing to do with it. It will sometimes boot up and I can play Crysis for hours, the next morning it will reboot several times before Windows will load. This is only when it is overclocked - no problems at 2.4MHz. I'm stumped. I will try using just 2GB memory and let you know. Also, I just installed an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro CPU cooler. I'll report new temps, too.

good that you got some better cooling, but its not that good for overclockers:/ The sad thing about the Asus P5N-D is that it is quite unstable.. A other guy I talked to had it running at 3.2ghz for 3months and then suddenly it crashed and would not work properly..

I did have some problems my self, and what I tried was to pull out the battery, and all power, then letting it be like that for 2 hours and then put it back again. That will maybe work.. But no promises..


----------



## Gallowspole

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I did have some problems my self, and what I tried was to pull out the battery, and all power, then letting it be like that for 2 hours and then put it back again. That will maybe work.. But no promises..

u also have to move the cemos jumper to the 2-3 pins when u remove the battery to reset everything.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gallowspole* 
lol that Arctic Freezer 7 Pro has been fail for me.... i am thinking of getting something else.

Amen to that


----------



## go4life

hey gallowspole, what do you need 8gb of ram for?


----------



## Gallowspole

pwning lifes lol. u know i haven't really ever used over 4.5gb yet, haha but haveing all that couldn't really hurt. vista 64 bit uses around 2gb at idle. i think u would notice a bigger difference between 2gb and 4gb then 4gb and 8gb. anyway what type of cpu cooling would u recommend, i hate running idle 45c when overclocked to 3.3ghz.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gallowspole*


pwning lifes lol. u know i haven't really ever used over 4.5gb yet, haha but haveing all that couldn't really hurt. vista 64 bit uses around 2gb at idle. i think u would notice a bigger difference between 2gb and 4gb then 4gb and 8gb. anyway what type of cpu cooling would u recommend, i hate running idle 45c when overclocked to 3.3ghz.


lol







well I got watercooling^^ that pwns it all







but for air cooling, maybe a true or zalman 9700, they are good, but I don't know to much about air cooling so ask around here at overclock and you will get a quik answer









Also look at the pic under here! This is my q6600 @ 3.2ghz with 1.312v vcore







I love this temps^^


----------



## Gallowspole

damn that idle????? i know nothing about water cooling lol. is it a challenge to do?? and how deep would i have to dig in my pockets?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gallowspole*


damn that idle????? i know nothing about water cooling lol. is it a challenge to do?? and how deep would i have to dig in my pockets?


That is idle, just took it 5mins ago







but remember! this is 1.312v! so its not like my 750i where I needed 1.5v to get 3.2ghz, and 1.5v means a lot more heat! For the kit I got I payed 1400kr in Norway, that is about 260$ I think








Thermaltake Bigwater 760i


----------



## go4life

and it was easy to install







http://www.thermaltake.com/product/L...l-w0121-03.asp


----------



## Gallowspole

im vcore is 1.3440







i would like to get to 3.6ghz, but im afraid of the temp. its gets up to 65c under load.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gallowspole*


im vcore is 1.3440







i would like to get to 3.6ghz, but im afraid of the temp. its gets up to 65c under load.










wow then you are lucky my friend







because NO ONE has gotten that low on a asus 750i







Yeah I can understand your worries! Just save some money and buy a better cpu cooler like the true! they say that its one of the best







but the zalman 9700 is really good to!


----------



## Gallowspole

i think the fact that my vcore is lower then most of u is because the multiplier is 10 on the q6700







, unlike the q6600 where it is 9.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gallowspole*


i think the fact that my vcore is lower then most of u is because the multiplier is 10 on the q6700







, unlike the q6600 where it is 9.


hehe







I want a qx9650^^ But hell, to expensive...

But now its 3.34 in the morning here, so good night! see yah


----------



## Aokage724

hey go4life wut is the stable setting for overclocking to 3.6ghz on p5n-d q6600?? thx


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aokage724* 
hey go4life wut is the stable setting for overclocking to 3.6ghz on p5n-d q6600?? thx

hmm.. On the P5N-D its a little tricky some times to get 3.6ghz, but you can try







vcore 1.55v, nb & ht 1.48v, sb 1.58v and fsb to 1600..

That should do the trick! If not just lower the fsb 1511 and then you will get 3.4ghz stable







But see if 3.6ghz works first! Enjoy!

The reason I set the vcore so high on this board, is that this board got a terrible vdroop


----------



## Gallowspole

hey J_Smyth, how is the crysis crashing problems going?
and is it only crysis that gives u trouble when overclocked?


----------



## J_Smyth

Go4life, just to let you know, I tweaked the settings until I found a stable overclock with my P5N-D and Q6600. The repeated shutdowns are no more and it is stable in prime95. I used your original settings (1.50, 1.48, 1.48. 1.58) and all I changed was the fsb to 1512, which gives me 3.4GHz with no issues at all. Also, I installed a Zalman 9700led and my temps are 38C idle and 69C full load. I can live with that. I scored 17611 on 3DMark06. Thanks for your help!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J_Smyth*


Go4life, just to let you know, I tweaked the settings until I found a stable overclock with my P5N-D and Q6600. The repeated shutdowns are no more and it is stable in prime95. I used your original settings (1.50, 1.48, 1.48. 1.58) and all I changed was the fsb to 1512, which gives me 3.4GHz with no issues at all. Also, I installed a Zalman 9700led and my temps are 38C idle and 69C full load. I can live with that. I scored 17611 on 3DMark06. Thanks for your help!


That is great!







Congratulations to finally get it stable








nice score to! have a nice day


----------



## ljapilot

Hello again,

I am at 3.0ghz now and ram at 800mhz. When I bump the fsb up to 1423 for 3.2ghz my ram goes to something like 787mhz. I dont know why?? Why would a change in the fsb change the ram speed if it is unlinked in the bios.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljapilot*


Hello again,

I am at 3.0ghz now and ram at 800mhz. When I bump the fsb up to 1423 for 3.2ghz my ram goes to something like 787mhz. I dont know why?? Why would a change in the fsb change the ram speed if it is unlinked in the bios.

Thanks for your help!!


No worries, happens to everyone







when you dont got a number like 1600 fsb, or 1066 and so on it changes, dont know why, but it happens on every motherboard in the world... Just take the speed on the ram and up it slightly untill you get around 800mhz again







It will probably end up like 805mhz or something btw!


----------



## ljapilot

Well I tried 1600fsb with a multi of 8 for 3.2ghz booted into windows but about 20 seconds into prime and boom she restarts. I had 1.5vcore, 1.48nb & ht, 1.58sb. I dont know what to do. I do not want to go over 1.5vcore.

Any suggestions??

Thanks


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljapilot*


Well I tried 1600fsb with a multi of 8 for 3.2ghz booted into windows but about 20 seconds into prime and boom she restarts. I had 1.5vcore, 1.48nb & ht, 1.58sb. I dont know what to do. I do not want to go over 1.5vcore.

Any suggestions??

Thanks


I found out that you dont need 1.5v vcore, set it to 1.42v and try that, you can try to set the it back to 9x multi, maybe that will help:/


----------



## J_Smyth

Hi all.
I ended up getting a stable 3.5GHz with the Q6600 and P5N-D. Combined with overclocking my DRAM and my two factory overclocked 8800GTs (700MHz) in SLI, I managed to score 18349 in 3DMark06. I thought I would post my settings in case they might be useful to someone else:

Voltages
Vcore:1.48125
DRAM: [Auto] (1.8V is my DRAM's stock setting, P5N-D puts it at 1.85V-its min setting)
HT: 1.48
NB: 1.48
SB: 1.58

FSB & Memory Config
Unlinked
FSB:1556
DRAM: 876 (667 is stock)

CPU Configuration
CPU Internal Thermal Control:Auto
Limit CPUID MaxVal: Disabled
Enhanced C1 (C1E): Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Virtualization Technology: Enabled
CPU Multiplier: 9.0
Enhanced Intel Steedstep Tech:Enabled

Temperatures
Idle: 37Â°C
Full load:68Â°C

Components
Motherboard5N-D
CPU: Q6600
CPU Cooler: Zalman 9700LED

I plan on upgrading to Vista 64-bit for my next upgrade (keeping XP in a dual boot). I'll post new results once I do.


----------



## go4life

nice score smyth!







congrats









Good that you guys finally found a stable high overclock!


----------



## Jonathanh35

I am currently running a q6700 and a P5N-D motherboard. I started overclocking slowly until I reached 1200 on the fsb. After that my bios defaulted to auto fsb. Everytime I change the fsb to unlinked, and then save and exit, and as soon as I enter the bios the fsb is set to auto again? I have changed the fsb to unlinked and left the speeds at stock settings. The bios still reset to auto. Does anyone have any reccomendations on how to fix this?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonathanh35*


I am currently running a q6700 and a P5N-D motherboard. I started overclocking slowly until I reached 1200 on the fsb. After that my bios defaulted to auto fsb. Everytime I change the fsb to unlinked, and then save and exit, and as soon as I enter the bios the fsb is set to auto again? I have changed the fsb to unlinked and left the speeds at stock settings. The bios still reset to auto. Does anyone have any reccomendations on how to fix this?


yeah had that problem to... I found out if you save your settings to a profile, then set everything to default, then boot, then go to bios and load the settings you saved in the profile before, then exit and save! 
That worked for me


----------



## Jonathanh35

Man I tried that too. It still reverts to auto everytime. Do you have any other ideas?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jonathanh35* 
Man I tried that too. It still reverts to auto everytime. Do you have any other ideas?

well try to reset the hole bord! just take out the battery thats right under the g-card, and let it be out for 5mins, also remember to switch of the powersupply.. Report back after you have done this, and see if it works!


----------



## Jonathanh35

Alright I got it working. Pulling the cmos battery did the job. Last time I was only able to reach 1180 on the fsb. Should I adjust any voltages or ram speeds before I push the fsb further? Also what is a safe operating temperature range for the Q6700?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonathanh35*


Alright I got it working. Pulling the cmos battery did the job. Last time I was only able to reach 1180 on the fsb. Should I adjust any voltages or ram speeds before I push the fsb further? Also what is a safe operating temperature range for the Q6700?


Well try not to push over 65c at full load









You can try the settings I have posted earlier, they work fine on q6700 to







just remember to set the cpu multiplier at 9x, not 10x like on the q6700 stock! Good luck


----------



## Jonathanh35

what page are the settings on? I see alot of posts by you stating different settings.


----------



## go4life

try this:
Vcore:1.5v
HT: 1.48v
NB: 1.48v
SB: 1.58v

This should get you to 3.5-3.7ghz







try for yourself!


----------



## Jonathanh35

Sorry for asking so many questions man. But where should I set fsb and ram speeds, also with those settings I should set the multiplier to 9x?


----------



## go4life

well I dont remember precisely, because I dont have this board anymore, but advanced menu, cpu settings (I think it was) for the multiplier, and for fsb and ram, that I dont remember







but atleast it was in the advanced menu, and you have to set a setting to manual insted of auto









Sorry I cant help you better, but it is the best I got now!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jonathanh35* 
Alright I got it working. Pulling the cmos battery did the job. Last time I was only able to reach 1180 on the fsb. Should I adjust any voltages or ram speeds before I push the fsb further? Also what is a safe operating temperature range for the Q6700?

You may have hit an FSB wall, for example I cant boot or anything between 1400-1580, but I can run fine between 1580-1666 (with proper voltages of course).

Memory timings and frequency are by far the pickiest thing with my board, watch them carefully.


----------



## Jonathanh35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
try this:
Vcore:1.5v
HT: 1.48v
NB: 1.48v
SB: 1.58v

This should get you to 3.5-3.7ghz







try for yourself!










Can i set my voltages to these levels and then slowly increase the fsb, i am currently at 1190 on my fsb and all auto voltages, or do I have to slowy increase my voltages to this point?


----------



## go4life

you can set it to that no problem! And you can start with a higher fsb than that








try starting with a fsb at 1300


----------



## MD1220

Hello,

I purchased this board today to replace my p5n-e SLI. I am new to overclocking would be very grateful for some assistance. I have done a lot of reading on the boards here and other boards on overclocking in general. I am familar with the BIOS adjustment screens and settings, so I'm not a total noob.

My specs are Vista 32 SP1, Kentsfield Q6600 G0 seated with Arctic Silver, BFG 9800gtx oc, 1gb x4 Corsair Dominator DDR2 1066 PC2-8500, Stock cooling with the extra fan connected, BFG 650w power supply with ATX 12v 2.2 and dual 12v rails.

At idle my core temps are 39, 42, 40, 44. CPU 34, Motherboard 33.

What I have gotten from my readings so far is, 3.0ghz should be stable with ram at 800mhz. So, that would be FSB setting at 1333 with mem at 800mhz unlinked with Corsair's recommended timing at 5-5-5-15 2t

vcore @ 1.41v
Ram @ 2.1v (Corsair recommended voltage)
HT @ 1.48
NB @ 1.48
SB @ auto

From what I have read, these settings should be pretty stable with my setup. Is there any recommendations on a starting point? Do i just set it to those parameters, or should I start at stock settings and slowly raise? This is really where my confusion lies.

I have prime95 set to run after I get to 3.0ghz, and Everest to watch my Temps.

Any suggestions you can provde would be very much appreciated.


----------



## go4life

Hi! Congrats with your new board! If you raise your SB to 1.58v you will be able to get 3.2ghz, and if not raise the vcore a tenth at the time! Also since you got yourself a nice pc buy a good cpu cooler to complete it! The stock intel cooler really isnt good! I suggest you buy a Zalman 9700, Tuniq Tower, Thermalright Ultra Extreme or something similar to that! they are all very good coolers








What are your temps under full load now?


----------



## MD1220

Thank you. Unfortunately, with stock settings the temps seem kind of high under full load. With prime95 running with the large fft test, Everest read the temps as:

Temperatures
Motherboard34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
CPU58 Â°C (136 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #167 Â°C (153 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #259 Â°C (138 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #366 Â°C (151 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #459 Â°C (138 Â°F)
GPU37 Â°C (99 Â°F)

That may be too hot to do any overclocking until I get a better CPU cooler...







I thought the AS5 would help, but not too much it appears.


----------



## go4life

Buy a new cooler as fast as you can! If I ever meet the guy that designed the stock intel cooler, I would put it up he`s ass....

That is ok temps you got there







but do not go any further right now with overclocking









The AS5 is good, but it takes 3 days to get it to stick properly! and after some weeks it is complete







but sadly the stock cooler isnt any no matter what you do


----------



## MD1220

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Buy a new cooler as fast as you can! If I ever meet the guy that designed the stock intel cooler, I would put it up he`s ass....

That is ok temps you got there







but do not go any further right now with overclocking









The AS5 is good, but it takes 3 days to get it to stick properly! and after some weeks it is complete







but sadly the stock cooler isnt any no matter what you do









Unfortunately those temps are without any overclocking. Do I understand correctly that I should not do any overclocking until I get a better cooler?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MD1220* 
Unfortunately those temps are without any overclocking. Do I understand correctly that I should not do any overclocking until I get a better cooler?

Ouch:/ You should not do that! What I know is that the q6600 will run your gpu full out on stock, at least it did with my 8800gt.. but if you got sli you need to overclock


----------



## MD1220

I think I have to wait to do any CPU overclocking. I tried 3.0 ghz, posted fine, but when I ran prime95 core1 reached 69c, so I stopped the test immediately. That was with running at 3.0ghz, mem 800. vcore was 1.325, HT 1.3, NB 1.3, SB auto. Maybe waiting a couple days for the AS5 to settle might be better.

This stinks. I'm in a large city and no one seems to sell cpu coolers. lol


----------



## Gallowspole

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Buy a new cooler as fast as you can! If I ever meet the guy that designed the stock intel cooler, I would put it up he`s ass....

I'd help


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gallowspole* 
I'd help









should we go and find him?


----------



## MD1220

I just ordered my Zalman CNPS 9700NT. Should be here Monday. I will shoot for 3.2ghz when I get it. With the better heatsink, there's no reason I should not be able to hit 3.2 with my setup....at least I hope.


----------



## go4life

Dont worry







you should hit 3.6ghz without any big problems


----------



## ljapilot

Just an Update I have 3.0 Stable with

Vcore 1.4
HT 1.4
NB 1.4
SB 1.5

Both Prime small fft and OCCT stable

Also I have C1E enabled so it steps it down when I am not using it helps with idle temps.

Also, for some reason I could not get 3.2 stable no matter what I did.


----------



## go4life

You didnt get over 3ghz? hmm.. what settings did you try for 3.2ghz?


----------



## ljapilot

Well started out with
Vcore 1.5
ht 1.48
nb 1.48
sb 1.58

Pretty much just played with all the settings a little and could never get 3.2 stable. Did not want to go above 1.5 on the vcore.

8x multi with 1600fsb. I was shooting for a 1:1 ratio with memory. It booted up fine but prime small fft was not stable.

I am not to worried about it 3.0 seems to be doing fine with good temps. If I go sli you think I will bottleneck??


----------



## go4life

When I got the 750i I had my cpu @ 3.6ghz, at that settings, the only thing was that I sat the vcore to 1.55v in bios, so then it was 1.5v in windows..
Try to set multi to 9x and see if 3.2ghz work then!
you will not bottleneck


----------



## Aokage724

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hmm.. On the P5N-D its a little tricky some times to get 3.6ghz, but you can try







vcore 1.55v, nb & ht 1.48v, sb 1.58v and fsb to 1600..

That should do the trick! If not just lower the fsb 1511 and then you will get 3.4ghz stable







But see if 3.6ghz works first! Enjoy!

The reason I set the vcore so high on this board, is that this board got a terrible vdroop









hey go4life it seems lyk the settings doesnt really work dont know y. i tried the vcore up to 1.575v it still doesnt work is there a solution to this. Thx.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aokage724* 
hey go4life it seems lyk the settings doesnt really work dont know y. i tried the vcore up to 1.575v it still doesnt work is there a solution to this. Thx.

If you're stuck you may have run into FSB hole. Keep the last known good voltage settings and up the FSB to about 1650mhz. Then try to stabalize it, see if that helps.


----------



## MD1220

I picked up an Antec 900 case and the Zallman CNPS9700 NT. I am running cool and stable at 3.2ghz with the RAM at 888mhz, with 4-4-4-12 timing. At idle I am at 32c, and under full load I am running under 60c on the Everest stress test, and on the Prime95 large fft and blend tests. With the small fft test core1 will still break 68c after 15mins, but I have read that that is not uncommon for the small fft test.

I can run Everest Ultimate stress test, as well as the Prime95 Large fft and the Blend fft test all day without errors or breaking 60c. I think I found a good stable overclock!

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## go4life

@ md1220! Nice you finally can overclock to







looks ok your temps








have a nice one


----------



## ljapilot

Hey MD1220 will you post your setting? Whats the score in 3dmark06?? Very Nice

Thanks


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aokage724* 
hey go4life it seems lyk the settings doesnt really work dont know y. i tried the vcore up to 1.575v it still doesnt work is there a solution to this. Thx.

you can try what flyin15sec said, and try to lower the multi to 8x, that may work


----------



## MD1220

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljapilot* 
Hey MD1220 will you post your setting? Whats the score in 3dmark06?? Very Nice

Thanks


FSB unlinked 1423
Mem 900 (defaults to 889)

Vcore 1.43750v
Dram 2.110v (corsair' recommended for my ram)
HT volt 1.50v
NB Chipset 1.50v
FSB Auto

Mem 4-4-4-12 2t (factory recommended for my Mem 5-5-5-15 2t)

I tried to up the memory mhz a bit but the system became unstable. I would most likely need to boost the FSB voltage a bit if I were to push the memory further.

I do not have 3DMark06, but on 3DMark Vantage I'm at P7303, CPU score 11144 GPU 6551. The gpu is what is holding my system back now. Once the GTX 260 and 280's drop ill be picking one up.

3DMark Vantage result link http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=19


----------



## Drogum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
what is the stock vcore on your e2200??

here are the specs for the chip:

Intel Pentium Dual-Core E2200 HH80557PG0491M (BX80557E2200)
Microprocessor information

General information
TypeCPU / Microprocessor
FamilyIntel Pentium_Dual-Core
Model number ? E2200
Part numberHH80557PG0491M
BX80557E2200 s-specSLA8X
HH80557PG0491M s-specSLA8X
Frequency (MHz) ? 2200
Bus speed (MHz) ? 800
Clock multiplier ? 11
Package775-pin Flip Chip Land Grid Array (FC-LGA6)
1.48" x 1.48" (3.75 cm x 3.75 cm)
SocketSocket 775 (LGA775)

Architecture / Microarchitecture
Processor coreAllendale
Manufacturing process0.065 micron
Data width64 bit
Number of cores2
Floating Point UnitIntegrated
Level 1 cache size ? 2 x 32 KB instruction caches
2 x 32 KB data caches
Level 2 cache size ? shared 1 MB
Features

* MMX instruction set
* SSE
* SSE2
* SSE3
* Supplemental SSE3
* EM64T technology ?
* Execute Disable Bit ?

Low power features

* Halt mode
* Extended Halt mode
* Stop Grant mode ?
* Enhanced SpeedStep technology ?

Electrical/Thermal parameters
V core (V) 0.85 - 1.5
Min/Max operating temperature (Â°C) ? 5 - 73.3
Max power dissipation (W) ? 111.15
Thermal Design Power (W) ? 65


----------



## mufasa99

I love this thread, and the contributors. By simply following some of your voltages, I managed to hit 3.875 Ghz on my Q6700. Temps are 48 46 44 44 at idle, 61 @ 100% load. Once again, thank you!


----------



## Gallowspole

grats mufasa99 on 3.8ghz!!!
what voltages exactly did u use?


----------



## mufasa99

vcore- 1.575
dram- auto
htv- 1.48
nbv- 1.48
sbv- 1.5

I just hit 3.9 ghz with these today.


----------



## MD1220

Just wanted to update you all on my overclocking success. I am now at 3.5ghz, cool and stable on prime95 for 12hrs, no errors. I tried and tried for 3.6ghz, but just could not get it stable for more than 40 mins on prime95 without going over 1.5v in BIOS.

FSB 1560
Mem 1040 @ 5-5-5-15 2t FSB: DRAM 3:4

Vcore 1.48750v (CPU-Z shows 1.424v)
DRAM 2.110v
HTV 1.50v
NB 1.50v
SB 1.58v

Temps at Idle core1 35, core2 33, core3 33, core 4 32.

Highest temp was 63 on core 1 after 12 hours. The CPU never broke 60. I bought a new power supply and ordered another 9800gtx oc to run in SLI and complete my system for now.









If you have any suggestions to get me to 3.6ghz, please feel free to say.

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## go4life

congrats! the 750i is sometimes not able to do 3.6ghz, they are a little messy there








You can try to raise the vcore to 1.5, but it should not be necessary, but you can always try! But anyways do you need to have it 100% prime stable? as long as it works fine when you game and do desktop stuff its really no big deal


----------



## Westfield Ma

Hey Guys, I was excited to find this thread (and site). I have the P5N-D and a Q9450 which I have pretty much stable at 3.2 with vcore at 1.3375, Ram at 2.11 (4 gigs corsair 4-4-4-12 2t) Ht 1.36, NB 1.36, SB Auto. I haven't had much success get over 3.2 and having all my apps run. I was able to get to 3.6 with much higher voltages but when I ran crysis (my tester) it would crash out. Any ideas? Do you think I might have to loosen up my mem timings?


----------



## go4life

Hi and welcome!








If your ram is stable leave it, try my settings!
NB 1.48v
HT 1.48v
SB 1.50v

This will help you getting further! And do not forget to raise your vcore as well








cheers


----------



## Westfield Ma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Hi and welcome!








If your ram is stable leave it, try my settings!
NB 1.48v
HT 1.48v
SB 1.50v

This will help you getting further! And do not forget to raise your vcore as well








cheers


Yeah i've hit those settings before, and I think the HT of 1.48v is pretty brutal (supposedly) for a Q9450. I even had the NB and SB up to 1.60v. I think in my case the board is the limitation.

I'm sort of surprised to see that no one on here has a Q9450 and the P5N-D combo.


----------



## go4life

hmm, well if that didnt work.. Updated the bios to the latest?


----------



## Westfield Ma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hmm, well if that didnt work.. Updated the bios to the latest?

yeah, I'm at 701.


----------



## go4life

Well really then I dont know what to do! ask the other guys around, seen that some people got a q9450, and ask what settings they use! If you see someone with a 780i or a other 750i ask and see what settings they use


----------



## Bolsh

Hey guys,

New to the forums, been reading up on overclocking the q6600 for a few hours. And from the looks of it im gonna need to upgrade my mem to get the full advantage of OC Right know I have 4gigs of Kingston 667, but upgrading. Does any one have any opinions on this mem.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145184

And I also have a Cooler Master Hyper 212, my temps are high 30's at idle shouldn't they be lower then this and is that safe to OC with. Thanks in advance.

Hope this is a good thread to post it in







didn't want to make a whole new thread.

Thanks in Advance

Adam


----------



## go4life

Hi and welcome!
That corsair ram there is kinda good








My friend got one and they goes up to 1000mhz at 5-5-5-15, so they are cool









Your cpu cooler I do not have to much experience with, but 30c idle is very normal with aircooling, it also depends on where you live! Idle temps aren't really worth bothering, load temps are what you should think of! Safe temps in my eyes are like under 60c @ 3ghz 100% load. Test for yourself with prime95 before you go any further than that!

Christian


----------



## Aokage724

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MD1220* 
Just wanted to update you all on my overclocking success. I am now at 3.5ghz, cool and stable on prime95 for 12hrs, no errors. I tried and tried for 3.6ghz, but just could not get it stable for more than 40 mins on prime95 without going over 1.5v in BIOS.

FSB 1560
Mem 1040 @ 5-5-5-15 2t FSB: DRAM 3:4

Vcore 1.48750v (CPU-Z shows 1.424v)
DRAM 2.110v
HTV 1.50v
NB 1.50v
SB 1.58v

Temps at Idle core1 35, core2 33, core3 33, core 4 32.

Highest temp was 63 on core 1 after 12 hours. The CPU never broke 60. I bought a new power supply and ordered another 9800gtx oc to run in SLI and complete my system for now.









If you have any suggestions to get me to 3.6ghz, please feel free to say.

Thank you again for your help.

Hey MD1220, wut kind of ram do u have? is it possible to overclock pc6400 rams to that high? 1040mhz?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aokage724* 
Hey MD1220, wut kind of ram do u have? is it possible to overclock pc6400 rams to that high? 1040mhz?

usually for pc6400 the limit around 1000mhz







So you will be fine if you just choose corsair, ballistix, kingston or any other good company!


----------



## MD1220

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aokage724* 
Hey MD1220, wut kind of ram do u have? is it possible to overclock pc6400 rams to that high? 1040mhz?

Corsair Dominator PC2-8500 DDR2 1066. I actually have my ram underclocked a bit. I did this mainly because I want a stable ratio of fsb:dram. My system became unstable with some other fsb:dram ratios.

As go4life said, I'm pretty sure the limit on pc6400 is around 1000mhz.


----------



## go4life

to bad you had to downclock it!


----------



## Aokage724

thx guys!


----------



## go4life

no prob


----------



## hitrun222

Hey all! So I've been reading this thread and trying to sift through all the different settings that have been posted and decide which settings to use for my system. I don't want to overclock to the extreme but I would like to get the potential that my system has. I'm new to overclocking and messing with bios so I'm gonna need some help. Anyone have particular settings that they like and are stable. Right now everything is stock voltages and speeds. Hardware is as follows...

Asus P5N-D with 4020 bios
Q6600 G0
Zalman CNPS 9700 LED
2x1GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 currently running at 5-5-5-31 at 400MHz according to CPU-Z
8800GTS 512 G92 factory overclock to 670MHz (from 650MHz)

CPU idle is 33,27,33,26 and under load is usually 40,36,40,36 so cooling is not really a problem for me









So I was hoping to get my CPU to somewhere around like 3.0 or 3.2GHz or higher if you think it would take it for a few years, and get my RAM timings straightened out cause that does not look right to me when Corsair says it should be like 4-4-4-12 at 2.1v or something like that. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ljapilot

Hello hitrun222,

Here are my setting for 3.0GHz. Prime Small fft and OCCT stable for me.

FSB 1333 This is the only setting I changed for the CPU
VCore 1.43125
RAM Auto
HT 1.42
NB 1.42
SB 1.50

Ram I had to manually set the timing as well. I set mine to stock 4-4-4-12
tCL 4
tRCD 4
tRP 4
tRAS 12
Commands Per Clock 2clock
tRC 24

I am also running the 0701 BIOS.

Hope this helps. Good Luck.


----------



## go4life

do like ljapilot said







and if you want even more you can just browse back on the pages and you will find settings for 3.2ghz and 3.6ghz


----------



## MESeidel

Evening Guys.

Does anybody OCed a 45nm Quad on this?
Friend of mine build up a new System with this Board and an Q9550.
He was asking me for some little OC.

It bootet at some FSB380 or so with stock voltages.
FSB400 is already black screen (no post, nothing) - so I think the problem is not the CPU but the Northbridge.
I have no experience on nForce.

Could you give me a quick hit if 400 - 420 FSB (would be 3400 - 3600 MHz) be possible and what voltages are needed?
No edge OC needed - if it is to far for the board just say so ;o)
I know there are many samples in this thread but it's not my PC and I don't like to spend much time on reading 19 pages and trying the settings.
Thanks if you help me even if I'm lazy...


----------



## go4life

Hi MESeidel!
You can try this settings:
NB 1.48v
HT 1.48v
SB 1.50v

and dont push the vcore over 1.365 on the 45nm!
This should get you quite far!
Hope this helps!


----------



## JaCkHoLe

Still been having some trouble with OC this board. I will get it running smooth and Prime95 stable and then the next day it won't even post and i have to reset the CMOS (which sucks by the way because of the battery being under my graphics card). Doesn't make much sense to me, here are my settings:
NB 1.41v
HT 1.41v
SB Auto
CPU: E2180 FSB @ 333 with 9x multi (3 ghz)
Vcore set to 1.425v in BIOS
BIOS Rev. 0801
All of my temps are great, just not sure why it will be stable one day and then not the next. I think my eyes are bleeding from all the posts i've read about this mobo. Thanks for any help!


----------



## go4life

yeah had that kinda problems when I had it to... some days it was stable at 3.6ghz, the next day I had to reset.. its not good to say whats wrong with this board! My XFX 780i is 100% all the time


----------



## spyros07

Can you tell me if an asus p5n-d can hold a 4870x2?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spyros07*


Can you tell me if an asus p5n-d can hold a 4870x2?


It will! My friend tried my card, and he got the P5N-D


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
It will! My friend tried my card, and he got the P5N-D









can you tell me what power supply is recommended? i have a 550w..


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spyros07* 
can you tell me what power supply is recommended? i have a 550w..

the one I have works fine! And its not to expensive. The x2 alone takes 300w load.


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


the one I have works fine! And its not to expensive. The x2 alone takes 300w load.


as you can see my specs....could i run this monster?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spyros07* 
as you can see my specs....could i run this monster?

Almost! You will have to upgrade your psu! Get a quality 850w and you will be fine


----------



## YOSHIBA

i like this thread.... i have the p5n-d with a q6600 1.34 vcore 33.3ghz anyhelp pushing more


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA* 
i like this thread.... i have the p5n-d with a q6600 1.34 vcore 33.3ghz anyhelp pushing more

Well I will tell what I have told every other guy








Vcore 1.5v
NB 1.48v
HT 1.48v
SB 1.50v

If you are lucky you will get 3.6ghz, if not set it to 3.5ghz!


----------



## Rentao

hi, i got the P5N-D MB, and Q9550 Intel CPU. DDR2 800 overclock ram.i overclock to 3.4G,very stable, but i worry about NB voltage(1.44v).

my setting was fsb:1600, ram:800,1:1 5.5.5.18, x8.5
CPU voltage:1.34v
NB voltage:1.44v
SB voltage:auto
HT voltage:1.32v
RAM voltage:auto

i running around 6hours by occt and cpu hot test softwares, very stable. however. i also use water cooler, it's cotrol cpu temperature under 50c(full). i worry about NB voltages,i will buy the cooler for NB chip, somebody know the NB voltage is very high? i want carry over 3.6g or 4.0g.

i will try later. somebody can give tips? thx...


----------



## YOSHIBA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Well I will tell what I have told every other guy








Vcore 1.5v
NB 1.48v
HT 1.48v
SB 1.50v

If you are lucky you will get 3.6ghz, if not set it to 3.5ghz! 










3.6 would be so sexual ill try when im in the "OC" mood lol thanks


----------



## go4life

No problem







Report back to me and let me know if it works









EDIT: If the vdroop is to high you might have to set vcore to 1.52 in bios


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Almost! You will have to upgrade your psu! Get a quality 850w and you will be fine










you mean that it wont work with my 550w??


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spyros07* 
you mean that it wont work with my 550w??

thats right! The x2 takes up to 320w load, so you need a new one


----------



## slickwilly

If this has already been posted I apologize.
When overclocking the Asus P5N-D do not install the provided o.c. software it will screw
with your efforts, if you have a failed o.c. you will need to clear the cmos by moving 
the jumper and removing the cmos battery (large pain if sli'ed) and possibly unpluging your power supply. There is a good post over at the Asus forum for this board by Epidimic I will link it here when I get home tonight.


----------



## slickwilly

O.K. here's the linkhttp://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


----------



## spyros07

can anyone tell me the voltages and the fsb speed for overclocking the e8400 to 4ghz +?


----------



## go4life

Try something like this
Vcore 1.38v
NB 1.4v
HT 1.4v
SB 1.5v


----------



## slickwilly

spy if you get it to 4 ghz. post your working settingsI can't get over 3.17 ghz. but I think my ram is holding me back.


----------



## spyros07

i cant get it....it is not working.....but i am ok at 3.825!!!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spyros07* 
i cant get it....it is not working.....but i am ok at 3.825!!!


What is your vcore in cpu-z?


----------



## go4life

*OK I JUST UPDATED THE FIRST PAGE GUYS!!!!*

*Check it out







*

*







*


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
What is your vcore in cpu-z?

in cpu-z it sais that is 1.312v but in my bios i am usin 1.3475v or something close to it...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spyros07* 
in cpu-z it sais that is 1.312v but in my bios i am usin 1.3475v or something close to it...









Well if you set your vcore to 1.39v I think you should get further








Your vdroop should get you to about whats safe for the 45nm`s!


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


spy if you get it to 4 ghz. post your working settingsI can't get over 3.17 ghz. but I think my ram is holding me back.


i just di the overclock and its working..... my fsb an ram unlinked in manual mode.... 1780fsb and 700 ram and 1.39 vcore an 1.40 nb....try it


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Well if you set your vcore to 1.39v I think you should get further








Your vdroop should get you to about whats safe for the 45nm`s!











thanks its working!!!














http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=428971


----------



## go4life

No problem! Congrats btw









But holy **** and ************ omg***bbq!!!!!!!!
8GHZ?!?!?!?!??! how the hell did you make cpu-z to show that??


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


No problem! Congrats btw









But holy **** and ************ omg***bbq!!!!!!!!
8GHZ?!?!?!?!??! how the hell did you make cpu-z to show that??


when my ram and fsb are unlinked it shows the speed of both core - - >4ghz+4ghz = 8ghz


----------



## go4life

It aint supposed to happen








Anyways enjoy your 4ghz homie


----------



## Krushchev

Hey guys









I recently bought my new computer, and guess what... everything is sittin' on the P5N-D.
My friend recently let me borrow some of his ram; he gave me this kit:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227198

I can't get the damn thing to boot in dual-channel, so I have to sit the two sticks next to each other. I get a beep code, which is nonstop super long beeps.

In Bios, everything's set at default. Here is my CPUZ validation:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=424388

I would really like some help on this issue.


----------



## go4life

Hey krushchev! 
That sounds quite weird! Never heard of anyone having a problem with it!
Try to update your bios to the newest one! Could work







Link is on the first page!


----------



## Erwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krushchev*


Hey guys









I recently bought my new computer... I would really like some help on this issue.











asus is very tricky when i comes to ram! i thought the only ram in witch they gave a 100% succes rate was blackdragon.

edit: lal you almost have same pc as me


----------



## spyros07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
It aint supposed to happen








Anyways enjoy your 4ghz homie









hey thanks...


----------



## Krushchev

@spyros07
Nice 4ghz lol

@go4life
I think I have the latest build from August 26, 0801.

@Erwin
Yeah, almost


----------



## go4life

Its very weird that it wont boot on dual channel:/ should not be like that!


----------



## Rentao

hi,go4life, thanks posted your overclock data.

i want asking for Q9500/P5N-D, if the CPU is 45nm,might destroy 750I chips right? because the HT and NB voltage is very high. 4G is great, but it cannot be longtime to running.


----------



## go4life

Hi there!

yeah the settings I used on my Q6600, will kill it!

But I also posted some settings for the the E8400 on the first page here!
That will work for the Q9550 to


----------



## slickwilly

Krushchev I posted a link on page 21 for first boot with this board check it out and as for the ram you need to get the timings it uses and set them in the BIOS also make sure your mem. voltage is correct, the P5N-D is very picky about ram, check out the link.


----------



## slickwilly

All right I am haveing problems trying to oc my E-8400, my setings are
CPU- 1460 fsb 1.45 volts in bios PC probe shows 1.39, NT 1.5 NB 1.5 SB 1.6
Ram unlink 700 @ 5 5 5 18 2T volts 2.03 my temps while running OCCT never go over
58 in PC probe Evga precision shows my vid. card at 35 degs. all in the same loop.
I can run OCCT for about 15 minutes before my PC locks up, any thoughts?
O ya but the way no restart it just locks up.


----------



## go4life

Hi slickwilly! Have you tried the settings on the first page? Spyros made it to 4ghz on that! Try it


----------



## Krushchev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Krushchev I posted a link on page 21 for first boot with this board check it out and as for the ram you need to get the timings it uses and set them in the BIOS also make sure your mem. voltage is correct, the P5N-D is very picky about ram, check out the link.


Alright, I'll try this, thanks. I'll also be trying my friend's XMS2 memory so that I can be sure if it's not a broken motherboard.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krushchev*


Alright, I'll try this, thanks. I'll also be trying my friend's XMS2 memory so that I can be sure if it's not a broken motherboard.


I used XMS2 pc6400 on my board before! Worked like a charm


----------



## Rentao

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Hi there!

yeah the settings I used on my Q6600, will kill it!

But I also posted some settings for the the E8400 on the first page here!
That will work for the Q9550 to









hi,go4life, i setting your post data:Corev:1.39v, NB:1.4v, HT:1.4v,SB:1.5v, overclock Q9550 to 3.82G(fsb:1800X8.5) but couldn't login to windows(just reboot) , the boot-strap and detection be ok. which voltage will be change? i clock the pcie to 103. it's be ok?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rentao* 
hi,go4life, i setting your post data:Corev:1.39v, NB:1.4v, HT:1.4v,SB:1.5v, overclock Q9550 to 3.82G(fsb:1800X8.5) but couldn't login to windows(just reboot) , the boot-strap and detection be ok. which voltage will be change? i clock the pcie to 103. it's be ok?









Hi there Rentao and welcome! Try to change the vcore to 1.41v, and its not sure your Q9550 will make 3.8ghz, you can try 3.6ghz first! And leave the pcie to 100!


----------



## slickwilly

Rentao when you overclock the FSB your PCIe clock goes up as well, word of caution to anyone trying to oc their cpu after already over clocking their vidio card don't I fried 1 of my 2 cards now no SLI, I ran my 7950gt ko sc up to 650 gpu and 800 mem. in both 
2d and 3d mode then when i crank up my FSB it pushed my vid. card to far, I had pulled the other card to see if SLI was interfering with my oc efforts.
Go4life I have an Intel E-8400, I am going to hold off on any more oc attemps untill I have had time to check out my power supply and video card, like I posted earlier it locks up but no restart and the restart button, maybe my vid. card is what the problem is.


----------



## go4life

hmm.. do you have another card to test with?


----------



## Rentao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Hi there Rentao and welcome! Try to change the vcore to 1.41v, and its not sure your Q9550 will make 3.8ghz, you can try 3.6ghz first! And leave the pcie to 100!











hi, thanks go4life, if i set PCIE to 100,101,102, my DVD-rom cannot detect when i overclock 3.4G, therefore i put to 103.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Rentao when you overclock the FSB your PCIe clock goes up as well, word of caution to anyone trying to oc their cpu after already over clocking their vidio card don't I fried 1 of my 2 cards now no SLI, I ran my 7950gt ko sc up to 650 gpu and 800 mem. in both 
2d and 3d mode then when i crank up my FSB it pushed my vid. card to far, I had pulled the other card to see if SLI was interfering with my oc efforts.


hi, slickwilly, i put the pcie to 103, and test system around 6hours by OCCT and hotcpu. i overclock Q9550 from 2.83G to 3.4G. it's be very stable. at the time, i using the GTX280 SIL, i growth the pcie frequency, i will breach my vga card? i thought 100 to 103 is very safely. but cannot going to 104 and above. and i never overclock the vga card, might after warranty.

i don't think the SLI will be effect of overclock. by the way, thanks very much.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rentao*


hi, thanks go4life, if i set PCIE to 100,101,102, my DVD-rom cannot detect when i overclock 3.4G, therefore i put to 103.

hi, slickwilly, i put the pcie to 103, and test system around 6hours by OCCT and hotcpu. i overclock Q9550 from 2.83G to 3.4G. it's be very stable. at the time, i using the GTX280 SIL, i growth the pcie frequency, i will breach my vga card? i thought 100 to 103 is very safely. but cannot going to 104 and above. and i never overclock the vga card, might after warranty.

i don't think the SLI will be effect of overclock. by the way, thanks very much.


No problem







I run my pcie at 115mhz, really no problem, but its recommended to leave it at 100mhz! You can overclock your vga cards to! I have done it with every vga I have had! and if there is a problem with it they dont really care if you have overclocked it!


----------



## slickwilly

Go4life when you oc your video card do you use software like Riva tuner or do you reflash
your bios?
I have a PCI video card i will try that tomorrow, I checked my power supply out earlier
this evening, I get the proper voltages checking with a multimeter while running OCCT
but I have no way of checking amp output under load(need an amp clamp for my dvom)


----------



## go4life

Hey! I use rivatuner for the moment, but I have done flashing before to. Just use rivatuner, much easier! No need to check your psu! That`s one of the best psu`s around, so don't worry about voltages and amps








But why do you run you cpu at 1.4ghz?


----------



## slickwilly

My bad, that's my FSB, my proc runs at 3.15 for now, I guess I should edit my rig and make a few correction.


----------



## slickwilly

I was thinking today (I know a dangerous thing to do) that maybe my choice of where I run my virtual memory could be cause my lock ups, I run it on a 8 gig. memory stick setup as a drive, this really helps with Crysis by the way if you have a slowish hard drive, still thinking it might be my vid. card over heating though.


----------



## go4life

you run it on a memory stick?








That have to be slow! Run hardware-monitor while gaming, and see how your temps are!


----------



## slickwilly

It's faster than a hard drive, even the slowest memory still has faster read write times then the fastest hard drive.


----------



## go4life

hm..


----------



## slickwilly

I did it when I first started playing Crysis on my last computer it had a single core P4 oced to 3.6 and it still only played at lowest settings, I read on the in Crysis forum that the game was a virtual mem. hog so it was accessing the hard drive all the time and this is what slowed down my performance, (I was running 3 gig of ram) so I got an 8 gig mem. stick and a usb adapter to run my v. mem on and it really helped I was able to play Crysis
on med. settings @1280X1020 res. with 30 fps. avg. with a pair of oced 7950gt's.


----------



## dukesoccer

I am looking to overclock my system but not sure where to start really.

Motherboard: Asus P5N-D

Processor: Intel Quad Core 6600 (2.4 Ghz)

Memory: 4Ã-1GB Buffalo Firestix

Graphics Card:256MB EVGA Geforece 7900GS

Power Supply: 620w Liberty Modular

That is currently what I am running with. Can someone give me some starting pointers.


----------



## ljapilot

Hello dukesoccer,

What is your goal to get to?? Just let everyone know what you are shooting for and everyone is more than helpfull. Also, go up to user CP then on the left edit system and put in your specs then everyone will be able to see them.

On another note, I just got done putting my cpu at 3.2 I had to put my vcore up to 1.525 to get it stable. You think this is to high?? In cpu-z it is 1.47. I might take it back down to 3.0 I dont know. I got about 600-700 more points in 3dmark06 but really cant tell a difference in COD4 or everyday stuff.

Thanks for all the help guys & gals


----------



## Votkrath

Anyone got any recommendations on vcore, fsb etc. with a Q9300 to 3.0GHz on stock?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljapilot* 
On another note, I just got done putting my cpu at 3.2 I had to put my vcore up to 1.525 to get it stable. You think this is to high?? In cpu-z it is 1.47. I might take it back down to 3.0 I dont know. I got about 600-700 more points in 3dmark06 but really cant tell a difference in COD4 or everyday stuff.

Thanks for all the help guys & gals

I don't think you need that high vcore to get it stable at 3.2ghz!
isnt it stable at all on lower vcore?:/

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Votkrath* 
Anyone got any recommendations on vcore, fsb etc. with a Q9300 to 3.0GHz on stock?

try the settings I posted for the E8400 on the first page!


----------



## ljapilot

OK 3.2 (400x8)on Q6600 with Vcore at 1.4625 in bios which is 1.44(with pencil mod) in cpu-z.
HT 1.48
NB 1.48
SB 1.50

New score 17,044. wanted to break 17k so I am happy now. For some reason in 3dmark06 it has my cpu at 3.6 I dont know why??










Just an update for you guys.


----------



## slickwilly

ljapilot how did you do the pencil mod? I've been looking for a v droop mod for this board.
There is a link on page 21 to a first boot post over at the Asus forum check it out, you can find a lot of OCing info there as well.


----------



## dukesoccer

I want to shoot for 3.0 Ghz really


----------



## ljapilot

Here you go slickwilly I just posted it today

http://www.overclock.net/motherboard...encil-mod.html

dukesoccer I would try these settings to start. I had my Q6600 VID 1.325 stable at these

Vcore 1.425 (333x9)
HT 1.4
NB 1.4
SB 1.5

Try those and see how it works out for you.


----------



## dukesoccer

Is that all I have to change? Im kind of a newb on what to change, but I know exactly where to go


----------



## ljapilot

Well you have to change your FSB to 1333 and unlink your RAM. That should be all you have to do.

1333(FSB)/4(quad pumped)=333FSB
333(actual FSB)x9(Multiplier)=3000 CPU speed


----------



## dukesoccer

Alright, thanks. I'll give it try.

Edit:

Alright got it to clock at 3.0Ghz


----------



## ljapilot

dont forget to run OCCT or Prime95 small fft to make sure its stable on your machine.

Congrats glad to hear it seemed to work


----------



## dukesoccer

Alright after running OCCT, my CPU is running way to hot, so I guess I got downgrade it


----------



## slickwilly

Well I tried the pencil mod, it really helped with the v droop but while testing this out with my side panel off (home of a 250mm fan) I lost the signal to my monitor when I rebooted
all I got was 3 beeps. Called eVGA and got an RMA # hopefully this will not take more than 3 weeks.


----------



## ljapilot

That sucks slickwilly. You have an extra to replace it in the mean time??


----------



## slickwilly

No I burned that 1 up OCing my cpu, had the side panel off then too, it's funny I had both vid. cards cooled with a full cover water block gpu and ram but not the vreg.s, so I guess when I pulled the side panel off with it's large fan there was no air movement over the card
live and learn I say, waiting for my RMA to be approved, hopefully I get something I can fold on!
I am using the wife's computer for now, hella slow HP.


----------



## slickwilly

My RMA was denied, out of warranty, didn't make the 30 day cut off for life time coverage.
I guess I will get a new card at the end of the month probably going to get eVGA 9600gt
it has duel slot cooling and sales for 79.99 after rebate.
Does any one know were Jab tech is located? I like their prices.


----------



## Epidemic30

i didnt even know we had such a huge thread for this board!!! another member here and at the asus site told me he had posted my first boot tut over here. so i thought id come check it out. justed wanted to say hay to everyone and check out the posts. ill be back from time to time though now that im a member







...............................Epidemic........... .....................


----------



## ljapilot

Hello Epidemic30, lot of good advice on here for this board with different setting and such. You should post your specs so everyone can see what you have and are dealing with. Just go to UserCP at the top and then on the left select edit system and throw your specs in there.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epidemic30*


i didnt even know we had such a huge thread for this board!!! another member here and at the asus site told me he had posted my first boot tut over here. so i thought id come check it out. justed wanted to say hay to everyone and check out the posts. ill be back from time to time though now that im a member







...............................Epidemic........... .....................


Hey, and welcome to the madhouse









There are some settings and so on at the first page you might want to check out (if you haven't already







)

Anyways you will find a lot of answers to all on ocn


----------



## Epidemic30

ok guys i did some work on my signature and stuff. hope that helps you guys out!!! believe me, i know how annoying it is when people ask questions but they dont tell you what the h-ll their usin!!!!







thanx for all the welcome messages also, guys......


----------



## go4life

No problem! but just a friendly warning! This place is addicting!;D


----------



## slickwilly

That was I who link your helpful first boot post. I already had mine up and running by the time i found it but I still found it useful.


----------



## go4life

ok nice


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


try the settings I posted for the E8400 on the first page!










Now it can't even boot at all, just a black screen even if the comp is on.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Votkrath*


Now it can't even boot at all, just a black screen even if the comp is on.










Under the vga card there is a battery, pull that out, and pull out the powercord for one minute. This will reset the motherboard


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Under the vga card there is a battery, pull that out, and pull out the powercord for one minute. This will reset the motherboard










Yeah, thanks, but I already did that but I spent like 2 hours by looking for it and couldn't find it but it was under the block of a graphic card I have.









Anyway, then when I put everything together and turned it on, the graphic card light was red... I was thinking ****! NOOOOOES!!!!!! And then I realized... I forgot to put in the pins.









Hehe, anyway, I'm back to normal but when I turned on it said CMOS checksum error... well... at least I could just click F1 and turn on, there was no problem with passing and everything works perfect again thought even if I got that error. Will see if it's still there when I restart the comp.


----------



## go4life

lol, I have done that myself xD Usually the push F1 error is only one time! If not you have to disable something in bios, maybe floppy or something


----------



## muledeer

I just want to let everyone know that ljapilot's pencil mod works. I am running my overclock more stable with less volts. Before I was at 3.6 ghz. at 1.525 in bios. I couldn't prime test more than 30 mins wilthout errors. Now, i'm at 3.6ghz. at 1.5 in the bios and I ran prime for 2 hours without errors. Try it you won't regret it.


----------



## slickwilly

Mine was doing the F1 thing but it was because I didn't have a fan hooked to the CPU fan plug and hadn't bothered to disable it in BIOS. me so lazy
One time to clear the CMOS I had to switch the jumper pin, remove battery (all normal) remove power cord and take out all 4 memory sticks before it would finally let me back in to BIOS setup.
Asus could not have come up with a worse place to put the battery if they would've had a design team try.


----------



## Votkrath

Now I've started the computer once again and no checksum error (F1) so it was just the first time because of the reset. Searched a bit on the error and sometimes that error can lead to that it will last forever and you gotta flash your mobo or something. Luckily I didn't need too.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Mine was doing the F1 thing but it was because I didn't have a fan hooked to the CPU fan plug and hadn't bothered to disable it in BIOS. me so lazy
One time to clear the CMOS I had to switch the jumper pin, remove battery (all normal) remove power cord and take out all 4 memory sticks before it would finally let me back in to BIOS setup.
Asus could not have come up with a worse place to put the battery if they would've had a design team try.


hehe, I have done that to








The design team must have been drunk or something when they placed the battery... bad people









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Votkrath*


Now I've started the computer once again and no checksum error (F1) so it was just the first time because of the reset. Searched a bit on the error and sometimes that error can lead to that it will last forever and you gotta flash your mobo or something. Luckily I didn't need too.










thats nice








But its really not a big problem to flash either


----------



## AllyZone

Hey guys.. Im new on the forum... And new to this motherboard

Been having a problem... When i boot up first time it runs my OC settings and it BEEPS(1 beep). If i reset it then its normal... Bios speed shows OC'd but CPU-Z shows stock speed..

Got a P5N-d board with the latest firmware... E8200 chip... 2 x 2 gig 800mhz ram..

Had a stock cooler but yesterday i installed the cooler master tx2.

Tried playing with the voltages and nothing. Strange this is that when i boot STD settings it works... But if i put it on manual and use the 1333MHZ FSB it beeps...

What is that one beep error... ?

Any1 no a way around it...?


----------



## go4life

Hi and welcome







Have you tried to get the latest bios? And if you want some settings, try the E8400 I posted on the first page, maybe try a little under 4ghz though! And try to get a new cooler, the stock is really bad... dont know about the beeps though..


----------



## AllyZone

Thanks...

Yes i'v loaded the 0801 last nyt... and still the same probs...

any1 else having that continuous beep error on start up..

I tried diff ram,graphics,processor.... and now im lost


----------



## go4life

one beep at startup is normal, but you get an error as well? or have you oc`ed your cpu?


----------



## AllyZone

one continuous beep....

And it dnt come to the bios screen...

After i hit the reset again then its fine... ( This with an OC'd profile ).... even 1333mhz in oc has a prob


----------



## go4life

hmm, sounds a little weird!


----------



## AllyZone

tell me bout it... On first boot ( i think ) , it reads the OC profile first, hence the error and after reset it goes to stock


----------



## ljapilot

AllyZone maybe this will help.

http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/awardbeep.htm

Also if you take your Overclock out does it work right??? I would delete the profile and see what happens. You say all the components you tested are working so I am lost hehehe.


----------



## AllyZone

I'v tried that... beep codes there seem to be wrong...


----------



## go4life

hmm, weird! Would be nice if you go to User CP and put in your system specs! Always easier to fix things when we know what hardware you got


----------



## Aokage724

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljapilot* 
OK 3.2 (400x8)on Q6600 with Vcore at 1.4625 in bios which is 1.44(with pencil mod) in cpu-z.
HT 1.48
NB 1.48
SB 1.50

New score 17,044. wanted to break 17k so I am happy now. For some reason in 3dmark06 it has my cpu at 3.6 I dont know why??










Just an update for you guys.

hey ljapilot, wut is ur cpu temp?


----------



## ljapilot

At idle it sits at about 35 right now and Load its about 50-55 but running prime small fft or OCCT get up to 70 so I try to stay away from that hehehe.


----------



## AllyZone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllyZone*


Hey guys.. Im new on the forum... And new to this motherboard

Been having a problem... When i boot up first time it runs my OC settings and it BEEPS(1 beep). If i reset it then its normal... Bios speed shows OC'd but CPU-Z shows stock speed..

Got a P5N-d board with the latest firmware... E8200 chip... 2 x 2 gig 800mhz ram..

Had a stock cooler but yesterday i installed the cooler master tx2.

Tried playing with the voltages and nothing. Strange this is that when i boot STD settings it works... But if i put it on manual and use the 1333MHZ FSB it beeps...

What is that one beep error... ?

Any1 no a way around it...?



Howzit guys... Found the prob... My RAM wasnt ryt...

Once i put in 2 x 1gig ram it works fine... no errors nothing..

Thanks to all who helped me


----------



## ljapilot

Glad you got it working AllyZone.


----------



## Epidemic30

anyone who gets strange beep codes and cant figure out what the sequence of beeps is telling them, ill list the various one s here for you all. i have to give credit to babyballa at the Evga site for this list though. Enjoy kids!!








*****************************3PID3MIC************* ********

AMI Beep Codes

Beep Code Meaning 
1 beep DRAM refresh failure. There is a problem in the system memory or the motherboard. 
2 beeps Memory parity error. The parity circuit is not working properly. 
3 beeps Base 64K RAM failure. There is a problem with the first 64K of system memory. 
4 beeps System timer not operational. There is problem with the timer(s) that control functions on the motherboard. 
5 beeps Processor failure. The system CPU has failed. 
6 beeps Gate A20/keyboard controller failure. The keyboard IC controller has failed, preventing gate A20 from switching the processor to protect mode. 
7 beeps Virtual mode exception error. 
8 beeps Video memory error. The BIOS cannot write to the frame buffer memory on the video card. 
9 beeps ROM checksum error. The BIOS ROM chip on the motherboard is likely faulty. 
10 beeps CMOS checksum error. Something on the motherboard is causing an error when trying to interact with the CMOS. 
11 beeps Bad cache memory. An error in the level 2 cache memory. 
1 long beep, 2 short Failure in the video system. 
1 long beep, 3 short A failure has been detected in memory above 64K. 
1 long beep, 8 short Display test failure. 
Continuous beeping A problem with the memory or video. 
BIOS Beep Codes

Phoenix Beep Codes

Phoenix uses sequences of beeps to indicate problems. The "-" between each number below indicates a pause between each beep sequence. For example, 1-2-3 indicates one beep, followed by a pause and two beeps, followed by a pause and three beeps. Phoenix version before 4.x use 3-beep codes, while Phoenix versions starting with 4.x use 4-beep codes. Click here for AMI BIOS beep codes. 
4-Beep Codes 
Beep Code Meaning 
1-1-1-3 Faulty CPU/motherboard. Verify real mode. 
1-1-2-1 Faulty CPU/motherboard. 
1-1-2-3 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. 
1-1-3-1 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. Initialize chipset registers with initial POST values. 
1-1-3-2 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. 
1-1-3-3 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. Initialize CPU registers. 
1-1-3-2 
1-1-3-3 
1-1-3-4 Failure in the first 64K of memory. 
1-1-4-1 Level 2 cache error. 
1-1-4-3 I/O port error. 
1-2-1-1 Power management error. 
1-2-1-2 
1-2-1-3 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. 
1-2-2-1 Keyboard controller failure. 
1-2-2-3 BIOS ROM error. 
1-2-3-1 System timer error. 
1-2-3-3 DMA error. 
1-2-4-1 IRQ controller error. 
1-3-1-1 DRAM refresh error. 
1-3-1-3 A20 gate failure. 
1-3-2-1 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. 
1-3-3-1 Extended memory error. 
1-3-3-3 
1-3-4-1 
1-3-4-3 Error in first 1MB of system memory. 
1-4-1-3 
1-4-2-4 CPU error. 
1-4-3-1 
2-1-4-1 BIOS ROM shadow error. 
1-4-3-2 
1-4-3-3 Level 2 cache error. 
1-4-4-1 
1-4-4-2 
2-1-1-1 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. 
2-1-1-3 
2-1-2-1 IRQ failure. 
2-1-2-3 BIOS ROM error. 
2-1-2-4 
2-1-3-2 I/O port failure. 
2-1-3-1 
2-1-3-3 Video system failure. 
2-1-1-3 
2-1-2-1 IRQ failure. 
2-1-2-3 BIOS ROM error. 
2-1-2-4 I/O port failure. 
2-1-4-3 
2-2-1-1 Video card failure. 
2-2-1-3 
2-2-2-1 
2-2-2-3 Keyboard controller failure. 
2-2-3-1 IRQ error. 
2-2-4-1 Error in first 1MB of system memory. 
2-3-1-1 
2-3-3-3 Extended memory failure. 
2-3-2-1 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. 
2-3-2-3 
2-3-3-1 Level 2 cache error. 
2-3-4-1 
2-3-4-3 Motherboard or video card failure. 
2-3-4-1 
2-3-4-3 
2-4-1-1 Motherboard or video card failure. 
2-4-1-3 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. 
2-4-2-1 RTC error. 
2-4-2-3 Keyboard controller error. 
2-4-4-1 IRQ error. 
3-1-1-1 
3-1-1-3 
3-1-2-1 
3-1-2-3 I/O port error. 
3-1-3-1 
3-1-3-3 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. 
3-1-4-1 
3-2-1-1 
3-2-1-2 Floppy drive or hard drive failure. 
3-2-1-3 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. 
3-2-2-1 Keyboard controller error. 
3-2-2-3 
3-2-3-1 
3-2-4-1 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. 
3-2-4-3 IRQ error. 
3-3-1-1 RTC error. 
3-3-1-3 Key lock error. 
3-3-3-3 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. 
3-3-3-3 
3-3-4-1 
3-3-4-3 
3-4-1-1 
3-4-1-3 
3-4-2-1 
3-4-2-3 
3-4-3-1 
3-4-4-1 
3-4-4-4 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. 
4-1-1-1 Floppy drive or hard drive failure. 
4-2-1-1 
4-2-1-3 
4-2-2-1 IRQ failure. 
4-2-2-3 
4-2-3-1 
4-2-3-3 
4-2-4-1 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. 
4-2-4-3 Keyboard controller error. 
4-3-1-3 
4-3-1-4 
4-3-2-1 
4-3-2-2 
4-3-3-1 
4-3-4-1 
4-3-4-3 Faulty motherboard or one of its components. 
4-3-3-2 
4-3-3-4 IRQ failure. 
4-3-3-3 
4-3-4-2 Floppy drive or hard drive failure. 
3-Beep Codes 
Beep Code Meaning 
1-1-2 Faulty CPU/motherboard. 
1-1-3 Faulty motherboard/CMOS read-write failure. 
1-1-4 Faulty BIOS/BIOS ROM checksum error. 
1-2-1 System timer not operational. There is a problem with the timer(s) that control functions on the motherboard. 
1-2-2 
1-2-3 Faulty motherboard/DMA failure. 
1-3-1 Memory refresh failure. 
1-3-2 
1-3-3 
1-3-4 Failure in the first 64K of memory. 
1-4-1 Address line failure. 
1-4-2 Parity RAM failure. 
1-4-3 Timer failure. 
1-4-4 NMI port failure. 
2-_-_ Any combination of beeps after 2 indicates a failure in the first 64K of memory. 
3-1-1 Master DMA failure. 
3-1-2 Slave DMA failure. 
3-1-3 
3-1-4 Interrupt controller failure. 
3-2-4 Keyboard controller failure. 
3-3-1 
3-3-2 CMOS error. 
3-3-4 Video card failure. 
3-4-1 Video card failure. 
4-2-1 Timer failure. 
4-2-2 CMOS shutdown failure. 
4-2-3 Gate A20 failure. 
4-2-4 Unexpected interrupt in protected mode. 
4-3-1 RAM test failure. 
4-3-3 Timer failure. 
4-3-4 Time of day clock failure. 
4-4-1 Serial port failure. 
4-4-2 Parallel port failure. 
4-4-3 Math coprocessor.


----------



## AllyZone

Guys.. I tried 2000 FSB on the e8200 ( 4GHz )... It actually booted... but 3 min into Orthous... in stopped... tried 3.95 and 3.9 both resulted in errors but with longer testing... arround 20 min...

got it sitting at 3.85 now... and its stable almost 7 hours...

1.38 Vcore ( 1.36 vdrop ) When i check the monitor, it sits at 1.34 and goes to 1.36 now and then. Not sure if i should bump it up one more...

Ram is @ 2.1 or 2.3 ---- > I think will confirm
1.46 NB
1.46
auto SB

Temp @ idle is 41deg
Temp @ load is 57 - 59deg

Unlinked
1925 FSB
memory @ 800


----------



## go4life

Thats not to bad Allyzone


----------



## AllyZone

How do i get at stable @ 4 GHZ ????


----------



## go4life

Its not sure you will get stable at 4ghz. Even the E8400 have some problems getting to 4ghz sometimes, depends if you are lucky with your chip or not







but 3.85ghz is very good!


----------



## AllyZone

Actually suprised with that result...

Any idea wat the guys are getting max out of the E7200?


----------



## go4life

Seen some people having a E7200 on 3.6ghz, dont think you can push any more than that out of it!


----------



## AllyZone

Oh ok.. better of with my chip then...

Got both laying at home...


----------



## go4life

Why do you got both?


----------



## AllyZone

Had the E8200 first...Then bought the e7200 for a client...


----------



## go4life

ok, I understand


----------



## Epidemic30

guys, if you arent getting stable clocks with unlinked ram and a high fsb, try linking and syncing the ram. when you run unlinked the stix are actually off a little by a point or two in relation to the fsb which can crash your overclock. when you link/sync them to the the fsb, the system takes care of the point difference and runs the ram exact with the fsb. this will usually help get you over a section that constantly crashes you. although, the draw back is that now that your running them together and overclocking, if you do crash at a new higher fsb, you wont know which one crashed you. it can be either the cpu or the ram stix. just thought id throw this info out there for you guys and see how you do with it.







EPIDEMIC


----------



## z0mgitsryan

Hello! This is actually my first post in this forum. I just wanted to ask a few questions. First off, here are the specs for my PC.

ASUS P5N-D
INTEL E8200 2.66 OC'ed at 3.2
OCZ Vista upgrade Memory 4gb 5-5-5-12

Its been running pretty stable, I've had prime95 running for about 12hours now with no errors. The only thing I'm worried about is my temps, I'm not really sure where I am suppose to be at? I just hope you guys can give me advice for them!

Here is a pic of HWMonitor with prime95 running.


----------



## go4life

Hi and welcome to the forums







your temps are fine! Just keep the cpu under 70c at load, and you will have no problems! So do you have the stock intel cooler, or did you buy a new one?


----------



## tibor28

Ok so for 3000mhz on my Q6600 I am using the following settings:

My q6600 VID: 1.2625V
*Vcore:* 1.20V (in bios)
*Vcore actual (cpu-z)*: 1.168V at idle and 1.184V at load (i have pencil volt modded my motherboard to decrease the Vdrop)
*HT*= 1.30V
*NB*= 1.30V
*SB*= 1.50V
*FSB=* 1333mhz
*Multiplier:* 9.0


----------



## go4life

damn you are lucky... My vid is 1.3250 (f**** you intel)
and 1.168v for 3ghz?! damn... want to swap cpu`s?


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


damn you are lucky... My vid is 1.3250 (f**** you intel)
and 1.168v for 3ghz?! damn... want to swap cpu`s?










sure ill swap my cpu and graphic card for your cpu and your graphic card


----------



## go4life

HA! you wish







Want the watercooling to?


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


HA! you wish







Want the watercooling to?










oh yeah sure, little bonus is nice


----------



## go4life

give me 5000$ and she is yours


----------



## AllyZone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *z0mgitsryan* 
Hello! This is actually my first post in this forum. I just wanted to ask a few questions. First off, here are the specs for my PC.

ASUS P5N-D
INTEL E8200 2.66 OC'ed at 3.2
OCZ Vista upgrade Memory 4gb 5-5-5-12

Its been running pretty stable, I've had prime95 running for about 12hours now with no errors. The only thing I'm worried about is my temps, I'm not really sure where I am suppose to be at? I just hope you guys can give me advice for them!

Here is a pic of HWMonitor with prime95 running.










Howzit...

Check my last post...

Im running 3.85Ghz stable...









Not sure if a stock cooler would manage tho.

I got a coolermaster TX2 with Artic silver paste and it runs @ 62Deg under load...

Let me no if u want the settings...

One more thing guys... How much does Memory speed effect ur pc.. cos i relaxed the timing on the ram. But still got it running at 800MhZ. 4 x 1 gig sticks...


----------



## kimosabi

This forum is great for a newbie like me.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllyZone*


Howzit...

Check my last post...

Im running 3.85Ghz stable...









Not sure if a stock cooler would manage tho.

I got a coolermaster TX2 with Artic silver paste and it runs @ 62Deg under load...

Let me no if u want the settings...

One more thing guys... How much does Memory speed effect ur pc.. cos i relaxed the timing on the ram. But still got it running at 800MhZ. 4 x 1 gig sticks...


I would buy a new heatsink anyways, I dont trust the stock intel to much...

About the ram, it does affect loading times and so on, take oblivion that has an open world gameplay, the loadings goes much faster after I pushed my ram to the max







So right now I have my ram at 960mhz 4-4-4-12 and its much better than the stock 1066mhz 5-5-5-15









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


This forum is great for a newbie like me.


Hei og velkommen







Ser det kommer fler og fler nordmenn her







det var det ikke sÃ¥ mye av fÃ¸r


----------



## z0mgitsryan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Hi and welcome to the forums







your temps are fine! Just keep the cpu under 70c at load, and you will have no problems! So do you have the stock intel cooler, or did you buy a new one?











Thanks!

oh ok cool. I actually have the artic cooling freezer 7 pro as my stock cooler.


----------



## z0mgitsryan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllyZone*


Howzit...

Check my last post...

Im running 3.85Ghz stable...









Not sure if a stock cooler would manage tho.

I got a coolermaster TX2 with Artic silver paste and it runs @ 62Deg under load...

Let me no if u want the settings...

One more thing guys... How much does Memory speed effect ur pc.. cos i relaxed the timing on the ram. But still got it running at 800MhZ. 4 x 1 gig sticks...



oh ok cool! I will try if i can reach your #'s! i'm pretty happy with 3.2 though, LOL!


----------



## go4life

ok, the freezer 7 is at least a little better than the stock intel


----------



## kimosabi

Thanks for the nice welcome in Norwegian, go4life.







I got the impression that you got some skillz in overclocking so i hope you dont mind me asking a few questions after i got my Silent Knight installed.







Im a noob.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Hey all. I've been trying out different settings that I've seen here on this thread and right now I wanna know if what I got is good:

Q6600 at 3.0Ghz
Bios Vcore: 1.28125
Cpu-z Vcore: 1.248
HT: 1.30
NB: 1.30
SB: 1.50
FSB: 1333
Multiplier: 9.0
Idle: 39c
Load: 57c

Stable with Prime95, but I wanna know if these are efficient settings. I wanna squeeze as much power out of this as I can. I have a Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Thanks for the nice welcome in Norwegian, go4life.







I got the impression that you got some skillz in overclocking so i hope you dont mind me asking a few questions after i got my Silent Knight installed.







Im a noob.










No problem







Just ask and I will answer









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Hey all. I've been trying out different settings that I've seen here on this thread and right now I wanna know if what I got is good:

Q6600 at 3.0Ghz
Bios Vcore: 1.28125
Cpu-z Vcore: 1.248
HT: 1.30
NB: 1.30
SB: 1.50
FSB: 1333
Multiplier: 9.0
Idle: 39c
Load: 57c

Stable with Prime95, but I wanna know if these are efficient settings. I wanna squeeze as much power out of this as I can. I have a Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer.


Sounds good! But you can allways try the settings I have posted on the first page, so maybe you can get 3.5-3.6ghz


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

K I tried the 3.6 settings on the first page and they were not stable at all. As soon as I started Prime95 I BSOD. I increased the voltage even lowered down to 3.5 and still no luck. Maybe I could get some stable 3.2 settings from someone.

Also, I had the voltage at about 1.56 at 3.5 (mind you, all of the settings posted and booted but crashed during load). Anyway, when I had these settings my temps skyrocketed to almost 74 under load!! There is no way it should ever get that hot right?

I don't know if this is related by my internet cuts off now whenever I open torrent.


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


K I tried the 3.6 settings on the first page and they were not stable at all. As soon as I started Prime95 I BSOD. I increased the voltage even lowered down to 3.5 and still no luck. Maybe I could get some stable 3.2 settings from someone.

Also, I had the voltage at about 1.56 at 3.5 (mind you, all of the settings posted and booted but crashed during load). Anyway, when I had these settings my temps skyrocketed to almost 74 under load!! There is no way it should ever get that hot right?

I don't know if this is related by my internet cuts off now whenever I open torrent.


No it should not. 74C is a dangerous temp for q6600. Intel says that permanent damage can be done when it reaches 72C but if you quickly closed it i dont think anything happened to your cpu and the torrent issues is definitely not related. 
Download the tool Core Temp chceck your VID and post it here. Then i can help you to set it to 3.2ghz or 3.6 or whatever you want. But i need your VID.

EDIT: i see that your load temps on 3.0ghz are quite high. i mean they are perfectly fine but I dont think you will be able to run 3.6ghz


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tibor28* 
No it should not. 74C is a dangerous temp for q6600. Intel says that permanent damage can be done when it reaches 72C but if you quickly closed it i dont think anything happened to your cpu and the torrent issues is definitely not related.
Download the tool Core Temp chceck your VID and post it here. Then i can help you to set it to 3.2ghz or 3.6 or whatever you want. But i need your VID.

EDIT: i see that your load temps on 3.0ghz are quite high. i mean they are perfectly fine but I dont think you will be able to run 3.6ghz









Damn then this cooler sucks, I might as well return it. Well right now I'm back at 3.0Ghz. My VID according to core temp is 1.325v (Which by the way was the program I used to record those temps). Any help would be greatly appreciated. And what Prime 95 test is the best to run?

Also, can anyone suggest a very good cooler? This is what I currently have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835207004


----------



## go4life

use core temp! consider a thermalright Ultra 120 extreme(T.R.U.E) , zalman 9700, or ocz vendetta 2


----------



## ljapilot

Hello Skyhnawk,

Are you useing the stock fan that came with that cooler?? If so, I would just get a new fan for it. Get a couple of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...k=ultra%20kaze replace your case fans and the one attached to your cooler. You will see a decrease. Also MX-2 or Artic Silver 5 TIM if you havent already. You can also lapp your heatsink and CPU.

If you want to get a new cooler I recommend the T.R.U.E., Zerotherm Nirvana, and OCZ Vendetta 2.

Just a few pages back I have stable setting for 3.2(400x8) with my Q6600(VID 1.325)

Good Luck


----------



## randaddy

Hey go4life, great thread! I've learned a lot by reading through the entire thing. One question I had was on your guide for 3.6ghz on page 1, are those voltages with or without the pencil mod? Also, how exactly do you determine the voltages before and after vdroop etc?

What do you guys think, is it possible to get 3.6Ghz stable with my setup? Maybe it's safer to just shoot for 3.2-3.4? I don't want to get into lapping my cpu or liquid cooling...
Thanks!


----------



## go4life

hello







Thank you! The settings I posted was without pencil mod. To tell it simple, vdroop makes you voltage more stable, and more close to the setting that you set in bios, lets take an example and say you put 1.5v in bios, but in real time it is 1.46v. So if you vdroop it it will maybe be 1.495v in real time, also because of the more stable volt, you can push the cpu even higher some times









3.5-3.6ghz is absolutely possible, but you may have to change you cpu cooler. If you can post your load temps and a screenshot of cpu-z with it before we proceed









3.2ghz is almost guaranteed to get! And yes it will be much safer because of the lower volt, but who wants safe?^^


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *randaddy*


Hey go4life, great thread! I've learned a lot by reading through the entire thing. One question I had was on your guide for 3.6ghz on page 1, are those voltages with or without the pencil mod? Also, how exactly do you determine the voltages before and after vdroop etc?

What do you guys think, is it possible to get 3.6Ghz stable with my setup? Maybe it's safer to just shoot for 3.2-3.4? I don't want to get into lapping my cpu or liquid cooling...
Thanks!


hey i have the same cpu cooler and i dont recommend using 3.6ghz with it. I only used it once for 3D mark but I had all the windows in my room open so it was like 14C in my room and it was still running pretty hot (68C and still rising in Prime95). So in normal room temp you have no chance to run 3.6ghz with AC pro 7








I also tried 3.8ghz once and if it wasnt for my fast reaction i could have fried my Q6600. It jumped from 45 idle to 69 within one second of prime95.


----------



## go4life

maybe both of you should buy a better cooler then! 68c in prime is scary! I promise you, its a real good investment to have a better cooler.

and you can go hardcore with water to







(its really fun^^)


----------



## tibor28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
maybe both of you should buy a better cooler then! 68c in prime is scary! I promise you, its a real good investment to have a better cooler.

and you can go hardcore with water to







(its really fun^^)

So how hot does your q6600 run under water?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tibor28* 
So how hot does your q6600 run under water?

about 79c load.

Nah im just kidding







Last time I checked was when I only had a cpu loop, now I have my vga in to + a extra 240 rad.

So when I ran the tests I had only a Black Ice extreme 360 rad, dont know what temps I have now with the new setup since my motherboard died..

So to the temps!

1.48v vcore in cpu-z with 3.6ghz was 46-49c







Hope that havent been to destroyed on my new loop!


----------



## go4life

added a pic of how my pc looks like now (and yes some of the cables are outside, the res didnt fit in there with the new 240 rad. and the 360 rad is on the top of the case)


----------



## randaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hello







Thank you! The settings I posted was without pencil mod. To tell it simple, vdroop makes you voltage more stable, and more close to the setting that you set in bios, lets take an example and say you put 1.5v in bios, but in real time it is 1.46v. So if you vdroop it it will maybe be 1.495v in real time, also because of the more stable volt, you can push the cpu even higher some times









3.5-3.6ghz is absolutely possible, but you may have to change you cpu cooler. If you can post your load temps and a screenshot of cpu-z with it before we proceed









3.2ghz is almost guaranteed to get! And yes it will be much safer because of the lower volt, but who wants safe?^^











So it seems like the cpu cooler is the bottleneck. I guess I can live with 3.2, I'll post up the load temps and screenshot this weekend.

thanks everyone!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *randaddy*


So it seems like the cpu cooler is the bottleneck. I guess I can live with 3.2, I'll post up the load temps and screenshot this weekend.

thanks everyone!












3.2ghz is very good. When I ran my 8800GT sli setup, I didnt need more than 3ghz to run them full out! So you will be fine


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


about 79c load.

Nah im just kidding







Last time I checked was when I only had a cpu loop, now I have my vga in to + a extra 240 rad.

So when I ran the tests I had only a Black Ice extreme 360 rad, dont know what temps I have now with the new setup since my motherboard died..

So to the temps!

1.48v vcore in cpu-z with 3.6ghz was 46-49c







Hope that havent been to destroyed on my new loop!


Wow thats great! I could probably run my q6600 on 4ghz with that WC!
Kinda thinking of also setting up a WC now


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tibor28*


Wow thats great! I could probably run my q6600 on 4ghz with that WC!
Kinda thinking of also setting up a WC now










that depends on your vid on the cpu and if the motherboard can oc that far! 
If you want to get wc build your own, kits can not match the temps at all from a home made one









what vid is your cpu? (check cpu-z)


----------



## tibor28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
that depends on your vid on the cpu and if the motherboard can oc that far!
If you want to get wc build your own, kits can not match the temps at all from a home made one









what vid is your cpu? (check cpu-z)

my vid is 1.2625V we talked about it a couple of days ago you wanted to swap your cpu with mine remember?







I made an excellent offer on swapping my cpu+gpu for your cpu+gpu but you surprisingly refused








Well I have reached 3.825ghz on this board max. (i could really test it coz of the temps) so who knows. 3.8ghz is more than enough anyways. I would run 3.6ghz 24/7.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tibor28* 
my vid is 1.2625V we talked about it a couple of days ago you wanted to swap your cpu with mine remember?







I made an excellent offer on swapping my cpu+gpu for your cpu+gpu but you surprisingly refused








Well I have reached 3.825ghz on this board max. (i could really test it coz of the temps) so who knows. 3.8ghz is more than enough anyways. I would run 3.6ghz 24/7.

oh it was you! Sorry so many names here on ocn cant remember all








omg... I so want that cpu... but I surprisingly I refused lol







I had to give my cpu 1.56v before I could reach 3.68ghz stable.... blah...

So you have reached 3.8ghz with an Artic Cooler!?! Damn, think that cpu with water


----------



## tianh2002

I am new to OC. I have read most of the replies in this thread but still cannot get my system in stable. My CPU config is Q6700 2.66Ghz - 4GB RAM Cosair 800Mhz - 750W Silverstone PSU - 512 MB 8800 GT. I want to get my chips to 3.4 Ghz with stable condition.
Which setting should I set it to? How much FSB should I set it to (1333 or 1600)? 9x multiplier or 10x multiplier? How much Vcore NB HT SB?
Should I use the Pencil Vdroop Mod for my MOBO?
Thank you so much for your help. I am really appreciate it.


----------



## Gallowspole

hey tianh2002!! these are the settings i use on my q6700 (3.3ghz)
VCore: 1.4v
NB: 1.68v
HT: 1.68v
SB: 1.62v
FBS: 1333
multiplier at 10x
make sure you have the RAM unlinked. and this is without the Pencil Vdroop Mod.
Good luck


----------



## tianh2002

Thanks for your promtply reply. Do you install those chipset driver from the CD come with the MOBO. I read several guides and they said do not install those chipset driver especially Mediashield and NAM.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gallowspole* 
hey tianh2002!! these are the settings i use on my q6700 (3.3ghz)
VCore: 1.4v
NB: 1.68v
HT: 1.68v
SB: 1.62v
FBS: 1333
multiplier at 10x
make sure you have the RAM unlinked. and this is without the Pencil Vdroop Mod.
Good luck









hey gallowspole









dont think you should use that high voltages on your motherboard! It may die


----------



## Gallowspole

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hey gallowspole









dont think you should use that high voltages on your motherboard! It may die









about 6 months ago you were the on that helped me with the overclock








im pretty sure your the one that suggested those settings









what would u suggest now?? hey if it dies it gives me a reason to get a better board


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gallowspole* 
about 6 months ago you were the on that helped me with the overclock








im pretty sure your the one that suggested those settings









what would u suggest now?? hey if it dies it gives me a reason to get a better board









lol







I found better later my friend







use the settings on the first post for the Q6600, and remember to put the multiplier to 9x!

If it dies btw get one like I have now


----------



## Gallowspole

thanks will do
that must be your 3rd board and 3rd video card in that last 6 months also lol


----------



## go4life

something like that xD You know, me and cash in the bank = shopping<3


----------



## tianh2002

So what should I follow. I have try Vdrop 1.4v and NB SB HT voltage are auto. FSB is 1400 and unlinked. Multiplier 9x. My cpu getting 3.5 Ghz I am running prim95 test with large FFT. The temperature CPU at 100% load is
Core 1: 67'C
Core2: 67'C
Core3: 63'C
Core4: 63'C
Is this too hot for my cpu? Is this stable? Thanks


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Ok I'm kinda reading around that the proper way to apply thermal grease is with a small amount in a thin layer, but can too much be bad? Reason is because when I installed my cooler I applied the whole tube that came with it. Bad?


----------



## tianh2002

I got my CPU 3.5Ghz stable with prime95 testing for around 1h30 min. But everytime I shut down the computer and turn it on again. The startup stuck at the Asus P5n-D mother board boot screen. The computer didn't start up at all. So I have to keep pressing the reset button and it boot up alrite. Can you help me how to fix this problem. Thanks


----------



## Gallowspole

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Ok I'm kinda reading around that the proper way to apply thermal grease is with a small amount in a thin layer, but can too much be bad? Reason is because when I installed my cooler I applied the whole tube that came with it. Bad?


yes that can be very very bad!! to much paste could make your temps higher








you should be only be putting thin layer on top of the cpu. it usually can be spread out with a credit card or business card. good luck


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Hi guys!!! Ive been reading this thread for a while, Finally registered my account.
Ive got a Q6600, Asus P5N-D, 2gb Corsair 6400C4DHX XMS2, and a Big typhoon CPU cooler...
Im really keen on pushing my CPU, just a quick question before I start: What BIOS is the best for overcloking? I just went on the ASUS site and downloaded the "0801" BIOS. Should I install it?

Edit:
Some additional info: im running stock temps of: 36, 33, 36, 34 on my Q6600 G0 revision
My Current BIOS is 0601


----------



## Gallowspole

ok go4life your 3.6(ghz) works for my q6700. only ran stabily test for about an hour
load temps- core1: 63c core2: 60c core3: 58c core4: 60c 
idle are high 30's low 40's...
im gona try the 3.2 now.


----------



## Gallowspole

wasn't able to get your 3.2 to work on the q6700:-( 
but i did get back to 3.3ghz with these settings
vcore 1.4v
NB 1.48v
HT 1.48v
SB 1.50v
multiplier 10x
FBS 1333
so far idle temps were mid to low 30's 
and load temps are core1: 57c core2: 52c core3: 51c core4: 54c
its stable so far but i have only been running stability test for 20 minutes


----------



## kimosabi

Does quads really need that much Vcore to get stable at 3.3gHz? My E8200 is stable @ 3.2gHz with Vcore 1.22BIOS/1.18CPU-Z.(Vdroop sucks on P5N-D)
No wonder those quads get hot.


----------



## conor-w

anybody got any recommendations on 4ghz with e8400? i'm runnin 3.9 at the moment but couldn't pass occt 1 hour at 4 barely got it to post.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
Ok I'm kinda reading around that the proper way to apply thermal grease is with a small amount in a thin layer, but can too much be bad? Reason is because when I installed my cooler I applied the whole tube that came with it. Bad?

THE WHOLE TUBE!?!?!!? Are you crazy?!

Check how its done here: http://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_rout...2intelas5.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@ tianh2002 try to update the bios, that may work! link on first post









@ plasticmonkey, Welcome to the forums







I like to get the latest bios, usually that works fine! the bios you are using now is good enough though, so unless you have problems you dont need to change it









@ gallowspole, if 3.6ghz worked, why did you go back to 3.3ghz?

@ kimosabi yes 65nm quads need this much









@ blacky you can try the E8400 settings on the first post!


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

hey guys, about the bios>???


----------



## go4life

what about the bios?


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plasticmonkey32* 
I just went on the ASUS site and downloaded the "0801" BIOS. Should I install it?

Edit:
Some additional info: im running stock temps of: 36, 33, 36, 34 on my Q6600 G0 revision
My Current BIOS is 0601

See above









Been reading this thread the whole day


----------



## go4life

hehe, seriously, did you read the hole thread?








that have to take a long time lol


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

It did take quite a while... hehe...

So yeah go4life what do you think is a good OC for my PC configuration? Obviously I would like to get a good overclock, but I would also like to consider stability, and the lifespan of my CPU.


----------



## go4life

even with the 3.6ghz your cpu will last long, I dont know how the big typhoon is, but it should be ok, as long as you got under 70c load you are fine! You really dont need more than 3.2ghz though, but 3.6ghz is fun^^ Posted settings on the first page!


----------



## Gallowspole

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


@ gallowspole, if 3.6ghz worked, why did you go back to 3.3ghz?


idle temps are about 8c higher


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gallowspole*


idle temps are about 8c higher










idle is nothing.. as long as your load temps are under 70c you will not get any problems


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


even with the 3.6ghz your cpu will last long, I dont know how the big typhoon is, but it should be ok, as long as you got under 70c load you are fine! You really dont need more than 3.2ghz though, but 3.6ghz is fun^^ Posted settings on the first page!


Im getting pretty low temps with the Big typoon. Its sitting at 27degrees now, and during the day it goes up to bout 35degrees idle. Load temps doesnt go over 45degrees.
I checked out the first page, will use the settings, thank you. Im just waiting for my new PSU before I start the mayhem.
Still have a couple of questions, can you maybe help me?

1. BIOS? Should I stick with 0610 or upgrade to 0810?

2. What about my RAM? I have his program "SIW" or system info for windows that says my RAM is only running at 1.8v althoug the rating stock is 2.1v. My latency is also quite high. How do I go about this? Just leave it for now, ir what would you suggest? ( i sew from earier posts you had the same RAM im using)

3. Northbrigdge fan. Some folks say its bad to fit the included ASUS northbridgefan? Should I rather remove it?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plasticmonkey32*


Im getting pretty low temps with the Big typoon. Its sitting at 27degrees now, and during the day it goes up to bout 35degrees idle. Load temps doesnt go over 45degrees.
I checked out the first page, will use the settings, thank you. Im just waiting for my new PSU before I start the mayhem.
Still have a couple of questions, can you maybe help me?

1. BIOS? Should I stick with 0610 or upgrade to 0810?

2. What about my RAM? I have his program "SIW" or system info for windows that says my RAM is only running at 1.8v althoug the rating stock is 2.1v. My latency is also quite high. How do I go about this? Just leave it for now, ir what would you suggest?

3. Northbrigdge fan. Some folks say its bad to fit the included ASUS northbridgefan? Should I rather remove it?


I responded to that bios question 20mins ago, but what the heck. 
The 0610 bios is good enough, as long as you dont have any problems with it just keep it. But I like to use the newest bios. Your choice really.

If your ram is stock 2.1v and you use 1.8v on it, it may be really unstable and so on when gaming or benching, I would put it to 2.1v right away.

I tested the fan, and I got 5c less when I used it, try for yourself and see if it helps!


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Cool








updated my BIOS using this guide: http://www.overclock.net/intel-bios/...-asus-p5n.html

Gonna change my RAM now


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

My north bridge gets extremely hot, is this normal? I can't touch it cuz it's so hot. And also, I took some of the thermal paste off and cleaned around the whole area and my temps dropped! I'm gonna get some Arctic Silver and see if I can lower then even more.

Also, I need a case fan that is 20mm slim or less to fit on the side of my case. Any recommendations?


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


*Asus P5N-D 750i information/help thread!*

*For 3.6ghz I used this:*

Vcore 1.51v
NB 1.48v
HT 1.48v
SB 1.50v
Multiplier 9x
FSB 1600

*For 3.2ghz I used this:*

Vcore 1.42v
NB 1.48v
HT 1.48v
SB 1.50v
Multiplier 8x
Fsb 1600

*Made by go4life*










Do you perhaps have any settings for 3.4?


----------



## slickwilly

Captain how hot is hot? are you running the little screaming fan on the heat sink?
with out the fan mine was running in the forties at idle and into the high fifties under load, using the little fan would drop the temps about ten degrees but I also have a 250mm fan mounted in my case side forcing air over my motherboard. O'ya the heat sink will burn your fingers so watch out.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I didn't put the fan on because in the manual it said it could be harmful if you didn't have passive cooling. I'm not sure it will fit with my Sunbeam Freezer. But how do I found out exactly how hot my north bridge is? All I know is I can't put my finger on it longer than a second or I'll burn it.


----------



## AllyZone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh2002*


I got my CPU 3.5Ghz stable with prime95 testing for around 1h30 min. But everytime I shut down the computer and turn it on again. The startup stuck at the Asus P5n-D mother board boot screen. The computer didn't start up at all. So I have to keep pressing the reset button and it boot up alrite. Can you help me how to fix this problem. Thanks


Does it beep on start up????


----------



## go4life

@ plascticmonkey, try the setings for 3.6ghz, just put it down to 3.4ghz, and lower the vcore a little bit, then test it in prime and if it is stable lower the vcore even more, repeat this untill you get the lowest possible.

@ captain just use everest to check motherboard temp, they can get really hot like 65c..


----------



## tianh2002

Quote:



Does it beep on start up????


It didn't beep at start up. I have to press reset again and it boot normally. Please help me to fix it. Thanks
@Go4life: I did update my bios to 0801. But still get the same problem.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh2002*


It didn't beep at start up. I have to press reset again and it boot normally. Please help me to fix it. Thanks
@Go4life: I did update my bios to 0801. But still get the same problem.


hmm, thats weird, what settings do you use for your cpu and ram?


----------



## Aokage724

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hmm, thats weird, what settings do you use for your cpu and ram?


hey go4life about ur motherboard is the one ur using ritenow better than the 780i that u had previously??


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aokage724*


hey go4life about ur motherboard is the one ur using ritenow better than the 780i that u had previously??


hmm, I like them both really good. They are both good looking, overclock very good (but the Intels can push a extra 100-200mhz), good to use, both have reset buttons on the motherboard.

They are both good, so you cant go wrong choosing either of them!

cheers


----------



## tianh2002

@Go4life: I only change to VCore to 1.4V. The rest include DRAM NB HT SB is auto. I change FSB to 1333 with 9x multiplier.
BTW, I have try the Gallowspole setting for 3.3Ghz
core 1.4v
NB 1.48v
HT 1.48v
SB 1.50v
multiplier 10x
FBS 1333
But it won't get stable at all. I run prime95 and the computer kick me out of the system in a second.
So what should I set it up to 3.3Ghz with stable condition. Thanks


----------



## slickwilly

Captain you should try the little fan, it is loud but it will keep the temps down, you could also try one of these in the side panel
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/81...?tl=g36c15s808
moves a lot of air with out making a lot of noise, it will also help lower temps inside your case.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh2002*


@Go4life: I only change to VCore to 1.4V. The rest include DRAM NB HT SB is auto. I change FSB to 1333 with 9x multiplier.
BTW, I have try the Gallowspole setting for 3.3Ghz
core 1.4v
NB 1.48v
HT 1.48v
SB 1.50v
multiplier 10x
FBS 1333
But it won't get stable at all. I run prime95 and the computer kick me out of the system in a second.
So what should I set it up to 3.3Ghz with stable condition. Thanks



hey









This is all chips are different! You may have to increase the vcore a bit up!
Or you can try my q6600 3.2ghz settings, and remember to use 9x multiplier if you try mine. This worked for a other guy back in the days!


----------



## Krushchev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I used XMS2 pc6400 on my board before! Worked like a charm









It should, it's on the QVL.


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

I checked there is a new Chipset driver out for the p5n-D (XP 64 bit) on the ASUS website. "Chipset Driver 15.24 for Windows 64bit XP. " release date "2008/10/17" 
Thats like 10days ago.
Can anyone give some ifo regarding this? Is it worth upgrading, will the PC run better with it? Or just stick witht he normal?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plasticmonkey32*


I checked there is a new Chipset driver out for the p5n-D (XP 64 bit) on the ASUS website. "Chipset Driver 15.24 for Windows 64bit XP. " release date "2008/10/17" 
Thats like 10days ago.
Can anyone give some ifo regarding this? Is it worth upgrading, will the PC run better with it? Or just stick witht he normal?


this is the newest driver nvidia has made for the 750i chipset. I would upgrade to it, since it is always good to have the newest drivers


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

How does one check the current chipset driver version by the way?


----------



## go4life

Think you can check it with Everest!


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


this is the newest driver nvidia has made for the 750i chipset. I would upgrade to it, since it is always good to have the newest drivers










Cool, thanks go4life!
I got my new PSU today, installed everything, pc is running like a charm...
Ill probably do a format tomorrow, install all the latest drivers, and start my OC, cant wait!!!!


----------



## slickwilly

make sure it is for your O.S. Plasticmonkey posted it was for winxp 64 bit


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plasticmonkey32*


Cool, thanks go4life!
I got my new PSU today, installed everything, pc is running like a charm...
Ill probably do a format tomorrow, install all the latest drivers, and start my OC, cant wait!!!!











No problem







You havent oced yet?







Well you better get started


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


No problem







You havent oced yet?







Well you better get started










hehe, okok.
Im a bit scared...









One last question, before I take the plunge... Is it nessicary to adjust anything, except tor the settings you mentioned on the first page? (in the BIOS)


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plasticmonkey32*


hehe, okok.
Im a bit scared...









One last question, before I take the plunge... Is it nessicary to adjust anything, except tor the settings you mentioned on the first page? (in the BIOS)


No, only in bios! But you have to get prime95 if you don't got that already to test your overclock


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
No, only in bios! But you have to get prime95 if you don't got that already to test your overclock









Got prime... Will test OC tom morning... And report back in...


----------



## go4life

roger that


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

k, cool. Running 3.2 with the settings on page 1, no prob at all. 
Im testing with prime95 as we speak, CPU temps does not exceed 54degrees....


----------



## go4life

that is nice







sure you got the latest prime, so it stresses all 4 cores?


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
that is nice







sure you got the latest prime, so it stresses all 4 cores?

guess I spoke too soon








Yeah Ive got the version that stresses all 4 cores 100%.
When I run the "in place lange FFT's" test the PC restarts in 5 secs. what to do what to do!?








Its fine when i run the "small FFT's test" and its fine on idle.

The temps is not a prob, it really low - low 50's. what can it be? what should I do?


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Dunno if this helps but my Vcore reading in CPU-Z is 1.328 under load. Dunno if the vdroop got sumthing to do with this


----------



## go4life

up your vcore! that will help







try upping it untill you get it stable!


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

All seems to be ok now, (touch wood)
I upped the Vcore one notch, from 1.425v to 1.43V
In CPU-z The Vcore reads between 1.360v and 1.392v (depending on load)
Is this acceptable, and safe?

My temps seem ok, Im running Prime95 now, max temps after bout 10minutes- 56, 54, 50, 52.
Is this ok?


----------



## djhacker

One thing I have to say to you go4life is thanks alot you taugh me alot its my first time overclocking =) and i got 3.4ghz stable


----------



## go4life

@ plasticmonkey that is safe! You can run it up to 1.5v without a problem, its not recommended but you can run over that to if you got the cooling







I ran 1.55v in real time for 6months without a problem! your temps are fine! Keep them under 70c and it is cool









@ djhacker, thank you!







Good that you got it stable! If it is anything, just let me know


----------



## Darkwaddi

I plan on getting this board at Christmas. I only plan on going to around 2.8 for the Q6600 that i shall be getting. Do you have recommendations for this and i will be using this cooler for the Q6600 http://www.ebuyer.com/product/128983 do you think that would be ok?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkwaddi* 
I plan on getting this board at Christmas. I only plan on going to around 2.8 for the Q6600 that i shall be getting. Do you have recommendations for this and i will be using this cooler for the Q6600 http://www.ebuyer.com/product/128983 do you think that would be ok?

the true cooler is really good. you can go for 3.6ghz with that, remember to buy a good 120mm fan when you get the true. It will be really good, but 2.8ghz is waste, you can do that on the stock cooler, so at least go for 3.2ghz if you are getting the true


----------



## Darkwaddi

Yes i mean when i first get it. And yes it comes with a 120mm fan i will go more when im comfortable with the temperatures thanks for your help +rep.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Does anyone here have Arctic Silver? If so, does it really make a difference in temps?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Does anyone here have Arctic Silver? If so, does it really make a difference in temps?


I have the Artic Silver 5, I love it! used it SO many times now, easy to put on, easy to remove. I saw 2-3c better than the Zalman SG-1 or whatever it is called


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I have the Artic Silver 5, I love it! used it SO many times now, easy to put on, easy to remove. I saw 2-3c better than the Zalman SG-1 or whatever it is called









How often do you have to keep reapplying it?


----------



## go4life

only when I need to, this is when I change something, or clean the block. But no big deal if you dont change it for 1-2 years really


----------



## plasticmonkey

So -I finnally manage to get my Q6600 stabe @ 1.443V Vcore...
Think ive got a massive vroop. In CPU-z it only reads, 1.360v under load.
What the hell, im stable now!


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *plasticmonkey* 
So -I finnally manage to get my Q6600 stabe @ 1.443V Vcore...
Think ive got a massive vroop. In CPU-z it only reads, 1.360v under load.
What the hell, im stable now!

Dunno what happened here, but this was me saying this, hahaha


----------



## kimosabi

Running OCCT now for 3.4gHz on my E8200. So far so good.









Update: Got it stable now @ 3.4gHz.









Vcore: Bios 1.22750, CPUZ 1.20, CPUID 1.20
Rated FSB: 1700mHz
Load temps: Core Temp 52-55C, OCCT 49-51C
HT:1.38V
NB:1.38V
SB:1.60V
C1E







isabled

Memory:5-5-5-18 @ 1.910V

This is fun!


----------



## kimosabi

So now that i went for 3.5gHz i only upped the FSB to 1750 and Vcore up a notch from the 3.4gHz setting it failed Prime95 in 4minutes.

Failure: FATAL ERROR Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4. Consult stress txt file.
What`s that???
I was running mixed stress test. The temps were around 50C all the time.


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Im Running my OC stable with Prime95,....but....Every now and again I get a blue screen of death, just all of a sudden while my pc is on idle. What can this be?


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Im Running my OC stable with Prime95,....but....Every now and again I get a blue screen of death, just all of a sudden while my pc is on idle. What can this be?


----------



## Commended

Im guessing your cpu isn't fully stable if you get a BSOD when your idle


----------



## tadgio

I tried the 3.6Ghz overclock but my computer rebooted in like 10 secs after logging in.
could you give some foto's of your bios settings?
< i got the HUGE coolermaster V8 cooler so it's nothing with overheating >


----------



## kimosabi

Well, since people here convinced me of trying the Dominator`s on the P5N-D i gave it a try. Here it is.








Got stable 3.58gHz running 3hours of Prime95.









FSB: 1795mHz
Vcore: 1.28125V
RAMspeed:810mHz----->5-5-5-15 2T tRFC:51
RAMvoltage:2.110
HT:1.40
NB:1.42
SB:1.60
x8 Multiplier(max on the E8200)
Temps:55-60C full load. Ambient about 25C.

Took me a while and got a couple BSOD`s in there








So, tell me what ya think.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Well, since people here convinced me of trying the Dominator`s on the P5N-D i gave it a try. Here it is.








Got stable 3.58gHz running 3hours of Prime95.









FSB: 1795mHz
Vcore: 1.28125V
RAMspeed:810mHz----->5-5-5-15 2T tRFC:51
RAMvoltage:2.110
HT:1.40
NB:1.42
SB:1.60
x8 Multiplier(max on the E8200)
Temps:55-60C full load. Ambient about 25C.

Took me a while and got a couple BSOD`s in there








So, tell me what ya think.










Halla Kim







du kan gjÃ¸re bedre









so away from the Norwegian and to English







you know you can push the vcore much higher? try the settings I posted on the first page for E8400, just start at 3.7ghz and go up and up from there and see if it is stable! Good luck my friend


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tadgio*


I tried the 3.6Ghz overclock but my computer rebooted in like 10 secs after logging in.
could you give some foto's of your bios settings?
< i got the HUGE coolermaster V8 cooler so it's nothing with overheating >


tried my settings on the first page? try on 3.4ghz first, and then try to go upwards


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Core temp is showing my temps at around 39, but Asus AI Suite shows them at 33-34. So which one is correct?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Core temp is showing my temps at around 39, but Asus AI Suite shows them at 33-34. So which one is correct?


go for coretemp, AI suite lives it own life sometimes.. I use coretemp to measure my temp at least! Tried some other progs. but they usually say the same. Just use coretemp or hardwaremonitor


----------



## kimosabi

So, go4life, i tried some more and here`s what i got.







This is only upped a bit from my 3.58gHz setting.

I only upped FSB from 1795 to 1865 and upped Vcore a notch to 1.28750. And i had a hunch about my SB so i downed it a notch to 1.58.

This got me stable in Prime95 for 3,5hours and playing works fine on BIA Hells Highway.
BUT, just after i closed the Prime 95, CPU-Z, HWmonitor, CoreTemp and Speedfan the windows mediacentre opened and started screwing with me, and after i closed it i got a BSOD(installed hardware etc.). The PC rebooted and after that it works fine.
Am I on the edge now?? I`m @ 3.72gHz now stable(Prime95). Temps are fine 54-58C(in fact a bit lower now since 1 intake and 2 exhaust are maxed) and it seems smooth but FASTER!








I also got a short blackscreen saying: new ROMchip????


----------



## slickwilly

Asus probe shows my E-8400 at 54 C. Nvidia monitor shows 45 and real temp shows it at 35 C. this all at stock clock and voltage untill I get my cooling loop set back up.
(My 7950gt decided to work again)


----------



## go4life

@ kim, you will be fine







A bsod now and then doesnt hurt anyone









@ slickw. dont trust probe and nvidia. Use coretemp, heard real temp is good to









Nice that your card works again


----------



## Stillhouse

This is curious. Whenever I try to overclock, I can change the settings and save them, but when it reboots it reverts the multiplier and FSB back to stock.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stillhouse*


This is curious. Whenever I try to overclock, I can change the settings and save them, but when it reboots it reverts the multiplier and FSB back to stock.










yeah.. had that problem! tried to reset the mobo? (pull out the battery for one min) if that doesnt work try this: save your settings to a profile, set everything to stock, reboot, load settings again! worked for me


----------



## kimosabi

I like my PC now.







Upped the RAM from 810mHz to 950mHz(rated 932mHz). Still 5-5-5-15.
SMOOOTHER! aaaahhhhh!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stillhouse*


This is curious. Whenever I try to overclock, I can change the settings and save them, but when it reboots it reverts the multiplier and FSB back to stock.










Mine did that for awhile, if you have a failed boot due to a high overclock
you will have to clear the CMOS before you can start again.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
I like my PC now.







Upped the RAM from 810mHz to 950mHz(rated 932mHz). Still 5-5-5-15.
SMOOOTHER! aaaahhhhh!









up your ram so it is 960mhz and run it on 4-4-4-12









SkÃ¥l


----------



## kimosabi

Things are up and go perfect here now. I`m happy with 3.72gHz. Just some fine tuning RAM now.


----------



## go4life

nice







damn I have many posts in this thread now xD


----------



## kimosabi

Thanks for great help from you go4life.







+rep

Vi snakkes!


----------



## go4life

wohoo







takker! synd at det er noe feil med rep greia nÃ¥ for tida.. fÃ¥r ikke sett hva folk skriver pÃ¥ rep


----------



## YOSHIBA

is anyone running the latest bios? how do they oc? i think im running 0402 and theyre excelent i was just wondering what others were running?


----------



## kimosabi

I`m running 0402. IMO don`t fix something that works fine.


----------



## J3T_JAGUA4

Hey! Thank you to everyone who posted info on their overclock on this page! I've been playing around with this mobo for awhile and finally hit 3.6 stable on air with my Q6600. I was at 3.0 for a longgggg time and decided to bump up to the next level because my chip had a very low vcore and was stable at 3.0 out of the box. I think I got a good chip because I hit 3.6ghz easily in 1hr 15min of testing. (I will post my vCore, HT, NB, SB as soon as I am done stress testing and have them locked in!)


----------



## J3T_JAGUA4

Quick Questions:

What do you guys do to cool the NB? (my NB is brutally hot)

Do you use the included fan on the NB?

and

Are there any waterblocks available to cool the NB/SB on this board? Do any that are not specifically designed for this board work on this board?

(just a comment, the NB and SB are both overclock'd but only the NB is hotter than before, is this similar to your situations?)

I am going to purchase a Apogee GTZ and was just wondering if I have any NB block options for this board to include in my watercooling circuit.


----------



## kimosabi

Don`t use my fan. The NB is about 56C full load here. The NB is a high speed bridge so it makes sense that it heats up more than the SB. Could you post your voltages?


----------



## YOSHIBA

i use my fan
as of now im gettin ready to stress my 3.6
im 1.5v out on everything might be a tad high on some but it works fine


----------



## YOSHIBA

3 minutes stable lol
can anyone help oc 800mhz on this board?
EDIT: just failed occt at about 5 minutes in cpu too hot it was at 70c which i dont really want to pass on full load does anyone know what fsb get me 3.4? or 3.5? and what vcore?


----------



## Gallowspole

how are u telling the temp of your NB and SB anyway??


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gallowspole* 
how are u telling the temp of your NB and SB anyway??

you can use everst to check NB temp, or hardware monitor!

SB I have never seen anyone have temps for, dont worry anyways, the SB usually run cool!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA* 
3 minutes stable lol
can anyone help oc 800mhz on this board?
EDIT: just failed occt at about 5 minutes in cpu too hot it was at 70c which i dont really want to pass on full load does anyone know what fsb get me 3.4? or 3.5? and what vcore?


Usually 3.4ghz requiers about the same volt as 3.6ghz, at least it was like that for me! You can try for yourself and lower the vcore a bit, then test, then lower again, test and repeat this untill you get the lowest vcore possible


----------



## YOSHIBA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Usually 3.4ghz requiers about the same volt as 3.6ghz, at least it was like that for me! You can try for yourself and lower the vcore a bit, then test, then lower again, test and repeat this untill you get the lowest vcore possible










alright thanks, any help with ram? and is 3.6ghz safe to run 24/7 with proper cooling?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I feel like I'm getting some bottleneck somewhere. Not sure where though. Any suggestion to help find out where.


----------



## kimosabi

What kind of bottleneck? Where are your current clock? You know about this boards FSB-hole, right?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


I feel like I'm getting some bottleneck somewhere. Not sure where though. Any suggestion to help find out where.


your cpu will not bottleneck at that speed at least. I ran two 8800GT sli full out on 3ghz with a q6600. I would rather think your ram is bad!


----------



## kimosabi

So here i went again.







Was kinda happy with 3.72gHz but i tweaked a bit more.
Got me stable @ 3.82gHz but i saw some ripple on the Vcore(0.03V, 2.56%) and think ill settle down with these settings. Also saw a tiny negative ripple on the +5V. Also the RAM went up from 999mHz to 1019mHz and that can only be good.










Settings BIOS:
Rated FSB 1910mHz
Vcore 1.28750
HT: 1.40
NB: 1.42
SB: 1.58
DramV: 2.110
Multiplier: x8
Timings:5-5-5-15
tRFC:51
Unlinked
Temps: Full load 57-61C-CoreTemp
I think i`m at a sweet spot right now and don`t really want to push it anymore. I tried upping FSB a few times in BIOS to see what happened with RAMspeed and it only went lower when i upped the FSB, so i think this board is telling me to cool it.


----------



## go4life

nice kim! testing my E8500 @ 4ghz now, but I will try to reach 4.5ghz later









Ha en fin dag


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
What kind of bottleneck? Where are your current clock? You know about this boards FSB-hole, right?

What is the FSB-hole? I'm not sure what you mean.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
your cpu will not bottleneck at that speed at least. I ran two 8800GT sli full out on 3ghz with a q6600. I would rather think your ram is bad!

Yea I was thinking the same thing. I tried out some cheap memory that got pretty good reviews on newegg, but maybe I should have gone with a more trusted brand. I don't know much about overclocking memory, is there anyway I can speed it up some? Thanks in advance.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
What is the FSB-hole? I'm not sure what you mean.

Yea I was thinking the same thing. I tried out some cheap memory that got pretty good reviews on newegg, but maybe I should have gone with a more trusted brand. I don't know much about overclocking memory, is there anyway I can speed it up some? Thanks in advance.

A fsb hole is on most motherboards, it is just unstable at some fsb frequencies, lets say its not stable at 280fsb, but it can be stable at 320fsb!
Its weird, but sometimes its like that.

About you ram, the A-data is no performance king. And newegg reviews aint any good.. So I would try to find some memory that is 800mhz on 4-4-4-12 or less. Since the A-data`s is a BAD overclocker! So keep them at stock


----------



## kimosabi

The P5N-D has a known hole between 1400mHz and 1500mHz. Any FSB settings in between there and it won`t be stable. I just started at 1501mHz and worked my way up from there.







Had to try some settings in the hole first though and yep, it`s true.








And the board has been great ever since. Just been upping FSB first and voltages when it became unstable. Also switched to Corsair Dominator 1066mHz from Corsair 800mHz XMS2 and it did some good things. But I`m at the RAMspeed limit now, i think.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
A fsb hole is on most motherboards, it is just unstable at some fsb frequencies, lets say its not stable at 280fsb, but it can be stable at 320fsb!
Its weird, but sometimes its like that.

About you ram, the A-data is no performance king. And newegg reviews aint any good.. So I would try to find some memory that is 800mhz on 4-4-4-12 or less. Since the A-data`s is a BAD overclocker! So keep them at stock









Hmm, I never knew that about the FSB hole. I'm gonna experiment getting my cpu up in the 3.4-3.6 range. And these sticks got 5 eggs with 83% on newegg, but I'll look into some better ram. Any suggestions?


----------



## go4life

@ kim, the fsb holes vary from motherboard to motherboard, its not always the same on all, even if they are the same type









@ captain, I used some Corsair XMS2 800mhz 4-4-4-12 on the P5N-D, worked great! Got them stable at 1000mhz 5-5-5-15


----------



## kimosabi

Well, i got a tip from someone in here that this board had a hole between 1400-1500mHz. It was the same on mine.







So that makes my tip semi-correct doesnt it?







But thanks for another good tip, Christian.









@Captain Skyhawk: Get some Corsair Dominator PC28500 2x2GB and take them as close to your boards RAMspeed limit as possible. The P5N-D supports only up to PC26400(800mHz) but I`m running 1019mHz now and they run great! They sucked at 800mHz though. And costs more than the xms2`s.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Well, i got a tip from someone in here that this board had a hole between 1400-1500mHz. It was the same on mine.







So that makes my tip semi-correct doesnt it?







But thanks for another good tip, Christian.









@Captain Skyhawk: Get some Corsair Dominator PC28500 2x2GB and take them as close to your boards RAMspeed limit as possible. The P5N-D supports only up to PC26400(800mHz) but I`m running 1019mHz now and they run great! They sucked at 800mHz though. And costs more than the xms2`s.

hehe







No problem Kim









anyways, its really no point to buy pc8500 is it? The XMS2 works just as great, costs less and get to 1000mhz fine


----------



## kimosabi

Yeah, they cost more and i guess theyre not really needed for this mobo, but my xms2`s didnt make it to more than 890mHz or so. Maybe i got a couple of bad sticks, but i got the Dominator`s cuz they look killer with the fans and for my mobo upgrade later on.








But now that i`ve got my mobo to such speeds stable and working fine i guess i dont need upgrading for a while.









You got any tip for good hardware stores BTW, Christian? I`m mostly buing from Komplett or Multicom but i think theyre a bit expensive??


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Yeah, they cost more and i guess theyre not really needed for this mobo, but my xms2`s didnt make it to more than 890mHz or so. Maybe i got a couple of bad sticks, but i got the Dominator`s cuz they look killer with the fans and for my mobo upgrade later on.








But now that i`ve got my mobo to such speeds stable and working fine i guess i dont need upgrading for a while.









You got any tip for good hardware stores BTW, Christian? I`m mostly buing from Komplett or Multicom but i think theyre a bit expensive??


Then you where un-lucky! Me and my friend got both are XMS2 up to 1000mhz without any problems at all!

Well I buy from komplett, netshop, multicom, microplex. Havent tried amentio yet since they dont have postoppkrav! If you think komplett is expensive try to shop at netshop instead, since they usually have lower prices and good service to


----------



## Gillos

"Hey all having difficulties. I followed this guide..."

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


First enter the bios by pushing the delete key on startup, then go in to the advanced menu, and then you will find the different menus there for voltage and fsb settings and so on! To change this you have to set some things to manual, cant remember exactly since I dont got this MB anymore








Now that you have set it to manual you can start to overclock!

Overclocking (Set all this settings where you find them):
FSB 1423
Vcore 1.5v
HT & NB 1.48v
SB 1.58v

Then you will get 3.2ghz stable! Atleast I did







If its not stable try to add 0.1v to the vcore at the time untill you get it stable








Also if you see in CPU-Z and notice that your cpu isnt running at 3.2ghz, well that is because of the Intel C1E bios setting! If you disable this in the bios your cpu will run at 3.2ghz all the time. What it actually does is to lower your cpu speed when its not in so mutch use to save energy, but I like to have it off, but that is really up to you


















"I've run into some problems though, I tried overclocking with the settings above, and actually with many manual settings, the thing is that when I select 'save settings and exit' and it boots up, I press TAB and it just shows the default 2.4GHz."








"... when I go back in the bios (which is the latest version 8.02?) my voltages and everything else I set are there, but the FSB is set to AUTO!"








"HELP PLEASE!"

.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I know this is a noobie question but I was looking around on the air cooling forums and I see all this talk about lapping. *** is that?


----------



## Gillos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


I know this is a noobie question but I was looking around on the air cooling forums and I see all this talk about lapping. *** is that?










"Google is your friend."

LAPPING!

.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Ok I read that wiki and most of it had nothing to do with cpu's, I'm a chemist and I have no idea what any of it meant. Seems like they are talking about grinding the heatsink into the cpu.


----------



## Gillos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Ok I read that wiki and most of it had nothing to do with cpu's, I'm a chemist and I have no idea what any of it meant. Seems like they are talking about grinding the heatsink into the cpu.










"All lapping is is polishing the CPU top or the Heatsink to a mirror finish. This removes any bumps or grooves and provides a smooth surface for the heat to transfer off the CPU (assuming you have thermal paste on there as well)."








"Side note, anyone have any ideas about *my problem* in the post at the top of the page?"

.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gillos*









"All lapping is is polishing the CPU top or the Heatsink to a mirror finish. This removes any bumps or grooves and provides a smooth surface for the heat to transfer off the CPU (assuming you have thermal paste on there as well)."








"Side note, anyone have any ideas about *my problem* in the post at the top of the page?"

.


Thanks, now wasn't that easier then linking to wiki?









As for your problem, that happened to me a few times except that my settings were reset as well. It did it when I failed to post, it would reboot and go back to the default settings. Perhaps something went wrong in your bios update?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gillos*









"Side note, anyone have any ideas about *my problem* in the post at the top of the page?"


about your problem, thats happened to many P5N-D owners, what I did was to save the settings on to a profile, the set everything to stock, reboot, load settings and save and exit. Worked for me! If this doesnt work try to reset your bios by pulling out the battery for a min.

Hope you make it


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I just cleaned up my case, moved some things a round and my temps have gone down. I'm wondering what test in Prime95 is best for getting your max load temp. In the program it says that the Large fft tests are supposed to be maximum heat, but my load temps with the small fft's are 10c higher then the large one. The blend and large fft tests dont put my load temps over 46c, but the small fft's drive it up to around 55.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
I just cleaned up my case, moved some things a round and my temps have gone down. I'm wondering what test in Prime95 is best for getting your max load temp. In the program it says that the Large fft tests are supposed to be maximum heat, but my load temps with the small fft's are 10c higher then the large one. The blend and large fft tests dont put my load temps over 46c, but the small fft's drive it up to around 55.

small fft`s is what everyone use to test, kinda weird, but thats how it is


----------



## kimosabi

So thats a better test than blend? Doesnt the blend test do everything?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


So thats a better test than blend? Doesnt the blend test do everything?


thats right!

Blend is for everything, but small fft`s are for cpu only! You dont need to test your ram when you are only OC`ing your cpu right?









To check ram use memtest or something!


----------



## UkGouki

hey guys i just got this motherboard to update from my p5n-e 650 sli which teh pcie is failing







its been a good board and lasted nearly 3 years

anyway my system is in my sig 9800gtx+ q6600 go 1.250vid 2gb xms2 cas 4 4 hdds single dvd drive will be installing tonight when the kids go to bed im hoping this will stop the nv4 display driver errors i get when i try to play newer games and also when im running in 1080p hd via my 26" monitor

im hopfully gonna get 3.0ghz stable on my cpu im not gonna overclock the ram and im currently on stock cooling as the fan has died on my blue orb so advice on a decent cpu cooler in the uk would be appreaciated too


----------



## kimosabi

Hey, welcome to the P5N-D zoo!







This board has served me well as long as I`ve had it and IMO it`s one of the greatest bang for the money. OC`s well and runs quite cold. 
One thing about this mobo though is that it doesnt have more than about 1020mHz Rated memory-speed to chunk out(800mHz officially) so keep that in mind with your Dominator`s.







It`s FSB is rated at 1333mHz but I`m currently running 1910mHz so it`s overclockable allright.

Be sure to install all the latest drivers though.

A decent cpu cooler would be the T.R.U.E or Ocz Vendetta 2. My Silent Knight II works fine but it`s not as efficient as the above so I`ll be upgrading that whenever i upgrade.


----------



## UkGouki

ty for the info i was looking at the TRUE 120 black edition i can use my blue orb 2 but tbh its not much better than stock cooling on the quad :-/


----------



## go4life

the true is great on quads







btw congrats on your new board! With your low vid q6600 you will get quite far, I would say 3.6ghz without a problem (when you get a new cooler that is).

About your nv4 failure, have you tried other drivers? that may fix the problem


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


the true is great on quads







btw congrats on your new board! With your low vid q6600 you will get quite far, I would say 3.6ghz without a problem (when you get a new cooler that is).

About your nv4 failure, have you tried other drivers? that may fix the problem










was happening on my p5n e on all drivers from 179.19 i.e cuda/physx enabled drivers hopfully this new board a clean os install going vista only and i should be golden







i had my old board tested and the pcie lane was failing so im glad ive got a new board before it took my new 9800gtx out with it.

also i only want 3.0ghz ill be very happy with that when i get my true will see how far it will go


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


was happening on my p5n e on all drivers from 179.19 i.e cuda/physx enabled drivers hopfully this new board a clean os install going vista only and i should be golden







i had my old board tested and the pcie lane was failing so im glad ive got a new board before it took my new 9800gtx out with it.

also i only want 3.0ghz ill be very happy with that when i get my true will see how far it will go











oh my bad I read wrong lol









Why only 3ghz when you can do 3.6-4ghz?








Actually you can do 3ghz on the stock cooler! Try my setting for 3.2ghz on the first page and lower the vcore and fsb a bit


----------



## UkGouki

well im all installed no overclock yet still updating windows etc.. i dont even know what bios im on yet either lol will sort it once i reinstall everest etc...


----------



## go4life

hehe.. If you use Asus Update you can see what bios you have, and update it


----------



## UkGouki

im on 0601 got a bit of a prob though i have to leave my ram on auto i cant have dep on because i get bsod on windows it done it during install until i switch it off it wont boot into windows no speedstep no eist or enhanced halt state ill take a pic of my bios screen i got a feeling my xp oem disk is borked as it bsod'd on installing due to dep :-/


----------



## go4life

have you overclocked anything else?


----------



## UkGouki

nothing is overclocked ram isnt right either 5.5.5.18 1.8v should be cas 4 2.1v im not even showing sli ready memory/epp gonna update the bios to latest version then try a reinstall im not to happy about having PAE and data execution/DEP off


----------



## flyin15sec

Hey fellow P5N-D owners. I haven't kept up too much with this thread, I occasionally read it off and on. Over the weekend I went my local Microcenter and purchased an E8400.

While my goal of getting 4ghz was achieved, that wasn't what amazed me. I was suprised at the vcore needed to get to (450 x9) 4050mhz. It was only 1.275v.

So here are my current settings at 4050mhz.
Vcore : 1.275v
Mem: 2.09v
HT : 1.44v
NB : 1.44v
SB : 1.50v
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=444667

There is definately little more head room. I've played with 4.2ghz, but didn't really try to stablize it. I'm more than happy with 4050mhz.

Here is shot with XP and Vista64 - intel burn test 1.8 after 10 runs.


----------



## kimosabi

That`s a nice OC, flyin15sec!








I`d like to hit the 4.0gHz mark too but the E8200 only has x8 multiplier and I`m running 1910mHz FSB already so i think an E8400 or higher is needed on this board. But I`m not gonna buy me a new chip just for 0.2gHz though.


----------



## go4life

wow you got a golden chip there flyin15sec









I have my E8500 @ 4.3ghz now, but at 1.378v, so you should be really happy with yours, since you can run such a low vcore! you can put your vcore safe all the way up to 1.365v in real time, you will get quite far on that


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
That`s a nice OC, flyin15sec!








I`d like to hit the 4.0gHz mark too but the E8200 only has x8 multiplier and I`m running 1910mHz FSB already so i think an E8400 or higher is needed on this board. But I`m not gonna buy me a new chip just for 0.2gHz though.

Thanks. I had so much problems with my old E8200, max I could get stable was only at [email protected] You are doing way better than I did with an E8200.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
wow you got a golden chip there flyin15sec









I have my E8500 @ 4.3ghz now, but at 1.378v, so you should be really happy with yours, since you can run such a low vcore! you can put your vcore safe all the way up to 1.365v in real time, you will get quite far on that









I did play around a bit more, it's unstable at 1900QDR, with 1.35v Vcore, HT&NB @ 1.6v, SB 1.6v. So it appears getting to 4ghz was easy, but anything more is too much for this CPU+mobo combo.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyin15sec* 
Thanks. I had so much problems with my old E8200, max I could get stable was only at [email protected] You are doing way better than I did with an E8200.

np









Yeah heard many have problems with it, thats why I went with the E8500 (now I can run my 4870x2 full out at least lol)


----------



## UkGouki

im gonna reinstall vista as xp is way to unstable i think my retail xp disk is bad once on vista if i get a clean install ill try to overclock also updating my bios to 0801 and manually setting ram timings + voltage for my ram :-/


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
im gonna reinstall vista as xp is way to unstable i think my retail xp disk is bad once on vista if i get a clean install ill try to overclock also updating my bios to 0801 and manually setting ram timings + voltage for my ram :-/

hmm, I hate to reinstall... Think I can do it in sleep now, done it so many times







anyways I had to set my volt and timings manually with my 1200mhz HyperX ram now to. It was a real pain lol


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyin15sec* 
I did play around a bit more, it's unstable at 1900QDR, with 1.35v Vcore, HT&NB @ 1.6v, SB 1.6v. So it appears getting to 4ghz was easy, but anything more is too much for this CPU+mobo combo.

Oh, i`ve been strugglin trying to get this chip to 4.0gHz even booting but finally i settled down @ 3.82gHz. Think my RAM helped me alot to where I`m at right now. But the RAMspeed is maxed out too so i really don`t think this mobo has anymore fireworks than that for the E8200.








Anyways I`m stable now after an overnight Prime95 and 4hours OCCT so I`m happy.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Oh, i`ve been strugglin trying to get this chip to 4.0gHz even booting but finally i settled down @ 3.82gHz. Think my RAM helped me alot to where I`m at right now. But the RAMspeed is maxed out too so i really don`t think this mobo has anymore fireworks than this.








Anyways I`m stable now after an overnight Prime95 and 4hours OCCT so I`m happy.









nice







Well you can always buy a new motherboard and go crazy like I do all the time xD

Snakkes Kim


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


nice







Well you can always buy a new motherboard and go crazy like I do all the time xD

Snakkes Kim










Yes, i`m addicted now so I`ve just got me a Corsair TX750W PSU and I`m going to do some casemodding and cablemanagement next weekend. Next up will probably be a new mobo/CPU for my christmas present to myself. 1/2 tax in December. Gotta love that!









Vi snakkes ja. Jeg kommer garantert til Ã¥ trenge dine rÃ¥d fremover!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Yes, i`m addicted now so I`ve just got me a Corsair TX750W PSU and I`m going to do some casemodding and cablemanagement next weekend. Next up will probably be a new mobo/CPU for my christmas present to myself. 1/2 tax in December. Gotta love that!









Vi snakkes ja. Jeg kommer garantert til Ã¥ trenge dine rÃ¥d fremover!










Sounds nice









*gjesp* faen jeg er trÃ¸tt







hehe.. sov 2 timer i natt... 
anyways ha en fin kveld


----------



## UkGouki

well guys i finally sorted out a few issues with DEP etc i had to update bios to 0801 im still on stock and finally got a stable 3dmark 06 test i also set my ram to manufacturer defaults manally ram voltage 2.010 < its stable but i could of sworn its meant to be 2.1v

ok now onto starting to overclock i only want 3.0ghz and i will be happy ive been reading the asus forums a lot have got 3.2ghz on stock cooling using ht and north bridge volts of 1.40 southbrige on auto what i need to know is my CPU vid which on the box is 1.2500v but on cpuz its only showing 1.1500 currently still have speedstep etc enabled

one other issue i have set my pcie thing from pci to pcie and still after sending orb validation my gpu is showing in VGA :\\ even though before starting 3dmark it shows 9800gtx/gtx+ is it because im using a HDMI 26" monitor?? i have the latest nvidia WHQL drivers :-/

settings im gonna try for 3.0 ghz

fsb 333 effective 1333mhz x9 multi
cpu voltage 1.2500 what should be stock set to 1.3000
ht 1.40 v
northbrige 1.40 v
soutbrige auto
ram 2.110v << what it should be

ram timings @ 800mhz
4.4.4.12 cr 2

any advice etc greatly appreciated









woot worked 1st time currently 2 hours prime stable







http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=445188


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I hope English isn't your first language, cuz your lack of punctuation is disturbing.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


I hope English isn't your first language, cuz your lack of punctuation is disturbing.


lol I thought I was bad









@ ukgouki nice you got it stable! you have a much lower vid q6600 than me, so you dont need so much volt to get it stable









quote: ``one other issue i have set my pcie thing from pci to pcie and still after sending orb validation my gpu is showing in VGA :\\ even though before starting 3dmark it shows 9800gtx/gtx+ is it because im using a HDMI 26" monitor?? i have the latest nvidia WHQL drivers :-/``

I didn`t really understand your problem? can you explain better?


----------



## UkGouki

problem being on 3dmark validation it says my 9800gtx+ is genaric VGA

i read up on the asus forums and was told to change vga/graphics card mode on the motherboard bios from pci to pcie and it still shows the same it could be just the default monitor settings on my hdtv :-/ native is 1080p but 3dmark is running at 720p.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
problem being on 3dmark validation it says my 9800gtx+ is genaric VGA

i read up on the asus forums and was told to change vga/graphics card mode on the motherboard bios from pci to pcie and it still shows the same it could be just the default monitor settings on my hdtv :-/ native is 1080p but 3dmark is running at 720p.

hmm sounds weird, tried to update to newest bios? but is it really a problem? you can complete the test cant you?


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hmm sounds weird, tried to update to newest bios? but is it really a problem? you can complete the test cant you?

yes and got an extremely good score 15602 not bad for a single 9800 and q6600 @ 3.0ghz

reading tech support on 3dmark 06 i have to downgrade my display driver to 175.35 if i do that my 9800gtx+ isnt compatable with that driver so looks like i have to wait for 3dmark to validate the newer drivers









other than that only 1 other issue im on bios 801 cpuz and gpuz say my motherboard mcp and chipset are 650i yet everest latest beta show 750i :-/ see validation below unless thats normal for this mobo :-/

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=445188


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


yes and got an extremely good score 15602 not bad for a single 9800 and q6600 @ 3.0ghz

reading tech support on 3dmark 06 i have to downgrade my display driver to 175.35 if i do that my 9800gtx+ isnt compatable with that driver so looks like i have to wait for 3dmark to validate the newer drivers









other than that only 1 other issue im on bios 801 cpuz and gpuz say my motherboard mcp and chipset are 650i yet everest latest beta show 750i :-/ see validation below unless thats normal for this mobo :-/

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=445188


that is an ok score! Oc a little more and you will break 16k without a problem







I got 16018 points if I dont remember wrong with a 8800GTS 512 and Q6600 @ 3.2ghz, so keep on going for it









about you chipset thats normal, when I had my 750i it was like that to, its because the 750i is really a upgraded 650i chip, so no worries









EDIT: see you soon have 500 posts


----------



## UkGouki

once i get my true cpu cooler hopfully once i got teh cash ill go for 3.2 or even 3.6







as long as i can get it prime stable im happy









W00t 500 post's


----------



## go4life

Congrats on 500









On a True you will do 3.6 with ease!


----------



## UkGouki

yep been looking at the vcore requirements for my vid and 1.3200v seems about right for 3.6ghz @ 400fsb x 9 1600qdr with 1.5v on northbridge and ht southbridge at auto may be able to get away with 1.4 on northbridge and ht will see when i go for it xD


----------



## go4life

lol 1.32v will NOT bring you up to 3.6ghz, after 3.2ghz you usually need a big bump in vcore to get any further, even the guys with really good vid use 1.4-1.45v vcore to get 3.6ghz


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


lol 1.32v will NOT bring you up to 3.6ghz, after 3.2ghz you usually need a big bump in vcore to get any further, even the guys with really good vid use 1.4-1.45v vcore to get 3.6ghz










Ty for the tip will keep that in mind xD +


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
Ty for the tip will keep that in mind xD +









my pleasure


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Howsit guys...

Im still having some stability problems with my q6600 OC @ 3.2








Its 100% for day to day use/gaming ect, but when I run Prime95 My PC restarts bout 10min into the test.

I used the settings on page 1 (thanks go4life







), But couldnt the CPU wasnt stable with my VCORE @ 1.425V
I upped it one notch to 1.431V, still not stable. Same with 1.4375v.
Im running 1.443V now, and its still not stable








The next step is up to 1.45V, but im not sure that is safe?

What do you guys think? Should I up the Vcore, or am I going to high?


----------



## go4life

hey monkey









you are safe at that volt, you can run it up to 1.5v without a problem. Actually when I had my Q6600 I ran it at 1.55v, but dont got over 1.5v









You may be a little unlucky with your chip since you need so much volt, but no big deal really









Have fun


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

So I upped the VCore to 1.45V, Ran Prime95, and the Temps are way too hot for comfort. I ran Core temp next to Prime, and at one stage one core was 68degrees...
Today is a really rainy day, I wouldnt want to run Prime when its 30degrees outside.
I think I have to go back to the drawing board, maybe lap my CPU or something, or buy a new cpu cooler altogether. For now, im back at 2.4


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plasticmonkey32*


So I upped the VCore to 1.45V, Ran Prime95, and the Temps are way too hot for comfort. I ran Core temp next to Prime, and at one stage one core was 68degrees...
Today is a really rainy day, I wouldnt want to run Prime when its 30degrees outside.
I think I have to go back to the drawing board, maybe lap my CPU or something, or buy a new cpu cooler altogether. For now, im back at 2.4










ouch, you can try to reseat your heatsink, and use artic silver 5, that may help a lot! And I would buy a better heatsink when you can afford that!


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
ouch, you can try to reseat your heatsink, and use artic silver 5, that may help a lot! And I would buy a better heatsink when you can afford that!









Yeah, I think Im gonna ditch the big typhoon. I actually want to get the arctic freezer pro 7. Ill lap the base, and use AS5 Thermal compound. Do you think thats a wise choice?
Ano other air coolers you can suggest for a fair price?


----------



## Stillhouse

This would be much better for a Quad than the Freezer 7:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003


----------



## go4life

@ monkey, dont go with the freezer... go for the xigmatek stillhouse posted, or maybe a vendetta 2, or the good old tuniq tower.

@ stillhouse, your 3dmarkscore link is not working, says that your score is ``private`` and cannot be viewed


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
@ monkey, dont go with the freezer... go for the xigmatek stillhouse posted, or maybe a vendetta 2, or the good old tuniq tower.

@ stillhouse, your 3dmarkscore link is not working, says that your score is ``private`` and cannot be viewed










i have the same problem with my 15k 3.0ghz score it wont let me make it public due to unsigned driver


----------



## Stillhouse

Yeah, no matter what, it won't let me go public with it.


----------



## go4life

hmm tried another driver?


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hmm tried another driver?

i cant on my gpu the only signed driver on 3dmark06 dont support 9800gtx+


----------



## go4life

oh thats sad







well it will come later I guess! cheer up


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

So Ive decided to Ditch my Q6600. I convinced my friend to buy it off me, and Im getting a E8500. Ill still be running my big typhoon for a while, I had no problems with it with my previous E6600, Im hoping It will do The job.
Go4life, I see that you have your E8500 up to 4.3, wow, that is amazing...
What can I expect from the E8500 on the P5n-D?


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackhawk101* 
this is fun

Hey and welcome!








Could you give your specs on your rig? UserCP -----> Edit system


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plasticmonkey32* 
So Ive decided to Ditch my Q6600. I convinced my friend to buy it off me, and Im getting a E8500. Ill still be running my big typhoon for a while, I had no problems with it with my previous E6600, Im hoping It will do The job.
Go4life, I see that you have your E8500 up to 4.3, wow, that is amazing...
What can I expect from the E8500 on the P5n-D?

I`m not sure if youll make it as far as go4life on this board. The P5Q-E has alot higher rated(overclockable) FSB and RAMspeed but you should make 4.0gHz stable IMO.
IDK about the multiplier on the E8500 but if its x8 max my vote is still around 4.0gHz.








I`m close to the FSB/RAMspeed limit and the E8200 is 2.66gHz stock.


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Cool, thanks for your input...

Im thinking of getting 3.8-4.0 max on this chip...
If im only aiming for 4 (hehe, only) isnt it a better option for me to go for the E8400? just a thought


----------



## kimosabi

Hmmmm, E8400, maybe? 4gHz on that chip would be closer to the board limit IMO. The RAMspeeds wont get much higher on this board than I`m at right now. RAMspeed gives you headroom.
If youre going clockadoodley i`d gun for a board upgrade.









Anyways i`m speaking from my E8200 experiences. Use it as you see fit.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

I am having problems going past 3.6...even posting much past that is hard...I dont know whats wrong.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


I am having problems going past 3.6...even posting much past that is hard...I dont know whats wrong.


Whats your FSB and RAM speeds at? Temps? All powersaving features disabled?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plasticmonkey32*


So Ive decided to Ditch my Q6600. I convinced my friend to buy it off me, and Im getting a E8500. Ill still be running my big typhoon for a while, I had no problems with it with my previous E6600, Im hoping It will do The job.
Go4life, I see that you have your E8500 up to 4.3, wow, that is amazing...
What can I expect from the E8500 on the P5n-D?


cool, even if you are on a 750i I think you will get 4-4.2ghz out of it, and the E8500 is not 8x like kim thought, but 9.5x









btw when I switched from my Q6600 to E8500 I didnt really see any difference in everyday tasks, but in games its flying









@ DirtyDuck, I second what kim said, please give us what settings you are using! I dont think your temps are bad though since you have a fuzion v2


----------



## UkGouki

3d mark 06 is fixed now there was a dbase error my scores are in the top 30 single gpu thread


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

ok lets see here.

fsb 450 x8 multi 
vcore 1.4265 (no vmod yet)
Dram 1.97 (max=2.0)
HT 1.26 
NB 1.44
BS 1.5

ram timings 5-5-5-15 have also run at 5-5-5-18

temps are 
amb air 75f
idle 22c
load 34c
not only do I have a dtec fuzion v2 but its on a bong cooler so I have all the CPU cooling I will need. I have tried bumping voltages up pretty high to try to get it higher but much over 3.6 and it wont post.

I have the ram at 800

all my power saver settings are off I think... and I have the updated the bios.

I don't know what people are getting out of this E6740 chip but I have a 35% OC on it now. just under a full Gig of OC







I would love to join the 4.0 club though I know my cooling can handle it.


----------



## go4life

looks like you got a good chip there duck! you can run the volt up to 1.5v for 24/7 use, and up to 1.6v death run (that may bring you up to the 4ghz club







) I got my friends E6750 up to 3.8ghz stable with 1.5v, so you may try that first if you want some more!

So have this settings worked good before? I know after a while some cpu`s want more volt, so you can try to up the volt a bit or two!

@ gouki, nice you got it to work


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Yes I am very impressed so far with this chip and my cooling. This bong fing rocks!

I was wondering about the pencil mod though...should I do it before I take my Vcore that high?

I guess I never have taken the vcore up very high really. Most people I see have their vcore set pretty low...like ~1.35. However it is hard for me to find many people with my chip and board going over 3.2.

I will try upping my vcore to 1.5 and see what happens...I hope its that easy.

these settings I showed you have been working for over a month now. I wanted to make sure it was really stable...its been folding the whole time.


----------



## go4life

nice! Well I would do it, you can get some extra mhz out of a vdroop mod. 
hmm well weird that it aint stable any more!


----------



## YOSHIBA

GOSH DirtyDuck your chip is sexy... i did the pencil mod and it worked great for me


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


nice! Well I would do it, you can get some extra mhz out of a vdroop mod. 
hmm well weird that it aint stable any more!


Oh its stable man its stable as hell!

I want it stable at 4.0

the highest I can get it stable at is 3.6

I will try the pencil mod and then up my vcore









/quote GOSH DirtyDuck your chip is sexy

Thanks man...I guess I didn't realize it was doing well enough to get praise.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


Oh its stable man its stable as hell!

I want it stable at 4.0

the highest I can get it stable at is 3.6

I will try the pencil mod and then up my vcore









/quote GOSH DirtyDuck your chip is sexy

Thanks man...I guess I didn't realize it was doing well enough to get praise.










lol sorry I thought wrong, im a little tired you see









You may have to add some more volt on the NB and so on if you want to go past 3.6ghz!


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

ok so I just realized what I might be doing wrong...

I had my "FSB-mem clock mode" set to UNLINKED

when my QDR was set to 1800 my ram was set to 800 however when I set my QDR to 1900 the ram ends up being 791.7

now there are other options in the linked...1:1 and other ratios I set it to 1:1 and it made my ram set to 950... bla bla bla im sure someone knows what im talking about...

+rep and a best friend for life for the person who knows what I set it to lol


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

what nobody???


----------



## kimosabi

My guess would be 1. + 1535. Or not. Maybe? Maybe not. w00t! Digg it, my man! Good thing getting stuff working again.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

what...?

I have no clue what that means lol

Dude everything has been working just fine...and what you wrote is like not english.

what the heck is this?

"My guess would be 1. + 1535. Or not. Maybe"


----------



## kimosabi

Im just semi-joking. My guess would be 1535 FSB 1:1.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

1535 would only give me 3.07 so that would be a huge step down from 3.6 so I dont see how your answer works at all...I understand the 1:1 part but then what...I let my ram be overclocked to 950?


----------



## slickwilly

My guess link and sinked for memory


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

sinked? what does that mean?


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK* 
1535 would only give me 3.07 so that would be a huge step down from 3.6 so I dont see how your answer works at all...I understand the 1:1 part but then what...I let my ram be overclocked to 950?

Lol, i thought you wanted us to guess your settings!







I wasnt giving you a setting i guessed your current one.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

oh...um it wasnt to have you guess...it was because I have no clue what to set it to...I guess now I know why I cant get a strait response to my question lol

let me try again

what do I set my FSB-Memory ratio to and what FSB - clock mode setting do I use. What should my ram be set to?


----------



## kimosabi

DIRTYDUCK said:


> ok lets see here.
> 
> fsb 450 x8 multi
> vcore 1.4265 (no vmod yet)
> Dram 1.97 (max=2.0)
> HT 1.26
> NB 1.44
> BS 1.5
> 
> ram timings 5-5-5-15 have also run at 5-5-5-18
> 
> temps are
> amb air 75f
> idle 22c
> load 34c
> not only do I have a dtec fuzion v2 but its on a bong cooler so I have all the CPU cooling I will need. I have tried bumping voltages up pretty high to try to get it higher but much over 3.6 and it wont post.
> 
> I have the ram at 800
> QUOTE]
> 
> I would try upping HT to 1.40 and lower NB to 1.40. See if it gets more stable.
> Try upping your RAMspeed a bit. This clocking really is a babystep thing and what works on my system doesnt necessarily work on yours.
> 
> I installed Dominator 1066mHz 2x2GB and had to underclock them to get stable. 5-5-5-15 2T(stock timings).
> 
> I`m running x8 multi 1910(477)mHz FSB and 1019(509)mHz RAM Unlinked but that doesnt mean it will work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My FSB: DRAM now runs 15:16.
> 
> My Vcore is of no use for you since you have a 65nm CPU. You should be higher than my 1.28750 though.
> IMO you should match HT and NB kinda even. Works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit higher on SB.
> Just my


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


looks like you got a good chip there duck! you can run the volt up to 1.5v for 24/7 use, and up to 1.6v death run (that may bring you up to the 4ghz club







) I got my friends E6750 up to 3.8ghz stable with 1.5v, so you may try that first if you want some more!

So have this settings worked good before? I know after a while some cpu`s want more volt, so you can try to up the volt a bit or two!

@ gouki, nice you got it to work










TY







linkie to the thread page with my 3d mark bench scores

i ran prime stable @ 3.0ghz for 8 hours 38 minutes just stoped it when i woke up the next morning passed 100% no issues and load temp on my blue orb 2 was 47c! im well happy









ive now been sent 4gb Geil 667mhz cas 4 ram there lower speed than my 800mhz 2gb xms2 but overclockable and i figure at 3.0ghz i can run them 1:1 fsb may get a boost gonna test tomorrow.

if not will put them in the spare rig and buy 2 more gb of xms2 for 4gb when i switch back to 64 bit vista


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

seems like everything I try will not get it to post over 3.6 still I have tried all kinds of stuff....why is it that everyone else can just keep overclocking tell you reach too high of temps and I have all the cooling in the world and still cant go over 3.6. This is really frustrating guys...I know it can be done...even if its unstable it should still post right?


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


seems like everything I try will not get it to post over 3.6 still I have tried all kinds of stuff....why is it that everyone else can just keep overclocking tell you reach too high of temps and I have all the cooling in the world and still cant go over 3.6. This is really frustrating guys...I know it can be done...even if its unstable it should still post right?


all cpu's are different it could be your cpu instruction set doesnt like the fsb and devider :-/

ive seen people get 3.8ghz stable on q6600's and others who cant get over 2.7 its one of those things im afraid :-/

i can push mine once i get a better cpu cooler can probably get 3.2ghz now but im happy @ 3.0 i would be damn happy @ 3.6ghz its an uber acheivement


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

it just seems like if I can get fully stable at 3.6 and Im a noob that I should be able to go farther...it wont even post past 3.66 so I would think that something could be done to get a post that was at least unstable? no?


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


it just seems like if I can get fully stable at 3.6 and Im a noob that I should be able to go farther...it wont even post past 3.66 so I would think that something could be done to get a post that was at least unstable? no?


might be an fsb hole on your mobo quite a few have posted it between 1500 and 1850 fsb :-/

have you treid 1.5v on your cpu? 1.4v north bridge 1.4v ht and 1.6v southbridge? fsb @ 2000 over 8 500fsb = 4.0 ghz?

ram set to higher than rated volt if rated at 2.1v set to 2.110

just ideas


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

ok thats the kind of answer im looking for thanks man! I will let ya know if it works!


----------



## go4life

@ ukgouki, there is nothing like a nice & stable setup









@ duck actually you can set the vcore to 1.55v since the P5N-D have TERRIBLE vdroop.. When I had my P5N-D I had it to 1.55v, and in cpu-z it was 1.508v, so keep that in mind


----------



## kimosabi

I just HAVE to post my recent casemod/cablemanagement. Did it yesterday.
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=598

Let me know what ya think. It`s my first mod and kinda happy about the improved airflow. The top and rear-fan really shoots air now.







Got the CPU reseated as well but it didnt improve more than 2-3C so im gonna ditch the Silent-crap later.

Edit: This was shot with a rusty old Nokia so bare with me.


----------



## go4life

looks ok kim







turn your harddrives around and try to run as much cables on the back of the motherboard, and hide cables behind other stuff!







Your getting there!

SkÃ¥l


----------



## kimosabi

BEHIND the motherboard? I know theres room for the SATA etc. behind there but too many possible shortouts there. Those sharp pins could easily break the cable insulation IMO. Too scary for me.









Didnt know the HDDs can be turned around though. Nice tip!







+REP

Another thing: I installed the NB-fan this time. Is it really needed and is it that much a liability for airflow as the RED sticker says??


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


ok thats the kind of answer im looking for thanks man! I will let ya know if it works!


your welcome let us know if it works for 3.2ghz stable on my quad i had to use 1.300v on my cpu vdroop like go4life says is terrible it reports in cpuz @ 1.256v









i didnt like the load temp on 3.2ghz with my blue orb it hit 56c cant wait till i get paid and can get my TRUE black









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


BEHIND the motherboard? I know theres room for the SATA etc. behind there but too many possible shortouts there. Those sharp pins could easily break the cable insulation IMO. Too scary for me.









Didnt know the HDDs can be turned around though. Nice tip!







+REP

Another thing: I installed the NB-fan this time. Is it really needed and is it that much a liability for airflow as the RED sticker says??


your in danger of borking airflow to your cpu and as it warns you only use if you have a passive cooler or water cooling!


----------



## kimosabi

Ok, now i removed the NB-fan. It didnt make any difference. Maybe if you have a larger CPU-cooler that hangs over the NB. But it was noisy as hell so im running without the friggin thing.


----------



## go4life

you can run the cables behind the behind the motherboard tray kim









thanks for the rep









I REACHED 21K IN 3DMARK06















































































http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14


----------



## kimosabi

Oh, you meant behind the sidepanel. Well, take a look at my album and see if you can find some more space there. I couldnt. The motherboard standoffs sits directly to the sidewall in the 900. Theres no tray.








It really should be because it was a tight fit sliding the sidepanel back on.









Congrats on the 21k score! You beat me by about 7500.








And now BIA freezed on my after about 1,5hours gaming. The screen went unclear and snowy before it got a little pink-shady and froze. ALT-Tabbed it and the PC works fine.

Gotta find out about this.


----------



## go4life

thanks kim









weird that it freezed! hmm.. maybe your 9800gtx is overheating?









try to up the fan a little!


----------



## kimosabi

Got it sorted now. It was overheating. But thats kinda weird to me, i thought the fan was following temps in there. Guess not.


----------



## go4life

they dont follow







good that you got it sorted out kim


----------



## Star_Ruler

I'm running this same board, with the Q6600, I can't get it to run at 3Ghz.

FSB: 1333
FSB:RAM Unlinked, RAM: 800mhz

Everytime, it fails to boot. Help Go4Life!


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Star_Ruler* 
I'm running this same board, with the Q6600, I can't get it to run at 3Ghz.

FSB: 1333
FSB:RAM Unlinked, RAM: 800mhz

Everytime, it fails to boot. Help Go4Life!









look at my post a few pages back got full settings









just incase you cant find it heres my settings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki*
well guys i finally sorted out a few issues with DEP etc i had to update bios to 0801 im still on stock and finally got a stable 3dmark 06 test i also set my ram to manufacturer defaults manally ram voltage 2.010 < its stable but i could of sworn its meant to be 2.1v

ok now onto starting to overclock i only want 3.0ghz and i will be happy ive been reading the asus forums a lot have got 3.2ghz on stock cooling using ht and north bridge volts of 1.40 southbrige on auto what i need to know is my CPU vid which on the box is 1.2500v but on cpuz its only showing 1.1500 currently still have speedstep etc enabled

one other issue i have set my pcie thing from pci to pcie and still after sending orb validation my gpu is showing in VGA : even though before starting 3dmark it shows 9800gtx/gtx+ is it because im using a HDMI 26" monitor?? i have the latest nvidia WHQL drivers :-/

settings im gonna try for 3.0 ghz

fsb 333 effective 1333mhz x9 multi
cpu voltage 1.2500 what should be stock set to 1.3000
ht 1.40 v
northbrige 1.40 v
soutbrige auto
ram 2.110v << what it should be

ram timings @ 800mhz
4.4.4.12 cr 2

any advice etc greatly appreciated

woot worked 1st time currently 2 hours prime stable
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=445188


----------



## go4life

@ star ruler, try ukgouki`s settings! then report back to us


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

I just did the pencil mod...just thought I would report back that it worked.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


I just did the pencil mod...just thought I would report back that it worked.


LOL i see. So whats your Vdroop now, if any?


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

.02 lol


----------



## Star_Ruler

well, Im kinda stuck at the memory timings. which ones do i set to 4-4-4-12 and which one is cr2? Sorry, This is my first build, I've never done timings before. Thanks.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Star_Ruler*


well, Im kinda stuck at the memory timings. which ones do i set to 4-4-4-12 and which one is cr2? Sorry, This is my first build, I've never done timings before. Thanks.


first 4 on the timings section

4
4
4
12
then command rate which is normally 
[Auto] < set that to 2

rest of the timings leave auto oh and make sure your ram is rated at 4.4.4.12 im going by the timings of the ram i use my 4gb geils which i have now are cas 4 @ 667mhz my timings above are for my 2gb dominators so the voltage is higher also as there 800mhz native!


----------



## Star_Ruler

Well, I went in there and changed it with all the settings you provided. Rebooted, and failed, gave me a ntoskrnl.exe error that its missing or corrupt. I tried to reboot and go to bios, and the bios started freezing. I then shut it down and left it for a while, and went back, and i was able to quickly load setup defaults, and the freezes stopped. I guess my RAM isnt rated at 4-4-4-12, I have OCZ Gold RAM (2X2GB), here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227199

I hope I havent damaged anything so far, awaiting your reply, Thanks


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

You should try taking this up in the Ram section...


----------



## ljapilot

Well it says the timings for your RAM are for 5-5-5-18. I would start there and just work them down little by little if you want to run tighter timings. Good Luck

DIRTYDUCK I am glad the pencil mod worked.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

yeah me 2...it was kinda fun lol


----------



## ljapilot

Star Ruler, Also do one thing at a time. Set your RAM to stock settings and work on your overclock. Once you get that prime or occt stable then work on your RAM timings. Thats what I would do anyway that way you know what is making your sytem unstable. Good Luck again


----------



## UkGouki

pm replied star you can leave your ram on default and try to work your cpu clock first then sort your ram after i did say in my previous post to make sure your ram is rated at 4.4.4.12 :-/


----------



## Star_Ruler

Alright Thanks, ill try out your advices. Thanks UkGouki


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Star_Ruler* 
Alright Thanks, ill try out your advices. Thanks UkGouki

your welcome


----------



## kimosabi

I would leave the timings at stock and try upping the mHz instead once you get your cpu stable. Maybe set tRAS to 15 or something. Or loosen them a bit since your speeding up. Then try upping cpu some more.

Just remember that this mobo cant take much more RAMspeed than 1000mHz. If can get your OCZ`s that high. I doubt you will but after that your mobo will be the restrictor.

Higher RAMspeed gives you more headroom(bandwidth) overclocking and 4-4-4-15 isnt THAT much better than 5-5-5-15.








If youre determined in changing timings i would downclock the mHz to say 667mHz or something, but i truly believe that wont make your system any better. And use stock RAM voltage for now. And i also would set tRFC between 50-60. Thats very important overclocking/underclocking Dominators anyway. My system wouldnt boot at all with my current clock on a tRFC lower that 50. It may be too low on auto for over/underclocking.

Just my









Happy testing!


----------



## go4life

men faen kim er du oppe sÃ¥ tidelig?









anyways, I tried something with my dominator ram, stock it is 1066mhz 5-5-5-15, but when I set it to 960mhz 4-4-4-12 I got a good 100-150mb increase on all tests!
Its not much, but it something


----------



## kimosabi

Hehe, joda er oppe tidlig jeg serru.









I WILL try your settings settings go4life. Those Dominators are very tweakable indeed.


----------



## go4life

kule saker









btw I FINALLY got my waterblock installed on my 4870x2, the temp is sooooo good









whent from 60c idle and 80c load, to 30c idle and 40c load under 100% load


----------



## kimosabi

Those timings went south, go4life. Im back at 5-5-5-12 and 1019mHz.







And nice to see your water works. Have you tried running the loop with vodka?


----------



## go4life

hmm, weird! maybe because your mobo dont support your ram really







no I only use Feser one blue in my loop lol







Maybe I will do it with some crap leftovers







I have some Absolutt Vodka 40% lol


----------



## slickwilly

computing under the influence, the Vodka would not have any algae problems.
I just got my GTX260 and it rocks, Crysis 40fps min. with all high settings and 4x AA, I can not believe the difference in game play with this card when I use a nube tube on an
on coming Jeep it really flies mind you this is all in WInxp 32bit so I am not really stressing the card, Temps 45 idle 59 to 65 while gaming with fan at 75%, I also got Far Cry 2 in the box, now I need to get a block for this card
http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-Razor-G...k-pr-4276.html


----------



## go4life

Congrats on your new card! so your going water? what parts do you have? those temps you have are nothing compared to the 4870x2 with stock fan lol, if you leave the fan at stock idle is like 70c lol


----------



## slickwilly

I was liquid cooled before but striped my system down after my last 7950gt took a dirt nap, I will be putting it all back under water after I pick up a pump my last one was a
Coolermaster pump/block combo with 1/4 fittings, I bought a 775 block on Ebay for cheap it uses 3/8 I.d. push lock fittings but I am working out a way to convert it to G1/4 fittings


----------



## slickwilly

better shot of the top


----------



## go4life

looks nice man! But one thing I never understand, whats the point of 3 barbs on one block? does it give better performance at all? and how are you supposed to put it up? like water in on the sides and out in the middle?


----------



## slickwilly

No, water goes in middle comes out side ports supposed get rid of hot spots? I paid 18.00 usd so i will not be to picky.
By the way it's an asetec antartica


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
No, water goes in middle comes out side ports supposed get rid of hot spots? I paid 18.00 usd so i will not be to picky.
By the way it's an asetec antartica

look into making or having made for you a whole new custom top for it. There are few people here that can do it for you if you dont have the tools...from the way it looks to me it wouldn't be too hard to make yourself though. Just buy yourself a chunk of Delrin or some acrylic and a tap and dye set.







Delrin would be better then acrylic because it wont spider web.


----------



## go4life

cool


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Hi guys...

Go4life, kimosabi, you guys must watch out with the (what I presume) norwegian talk, im gonna find a translator, and see what you guys are REALLY saying!







hehe, just joking, next thing you know I will be speaking afrikaans!









ANYway, couple of pages back I meantioned that Im ditching the Q6600, and getting the E8500








Can you guys maybe help me with some suggested settings for a good and stable overcolck?

Thanks!!!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plasticmonkey32* 
Hi guys...

Go4life, kimosabi, you guys must watch out with the (what I presume) norwegian talk, im gonna find a translator, and see what you guys are REALLY saying!







hehe, just joking, next thing you know I will be speaking afrikaans!









ANYway, couple of pages back I meantioned that Im ditching the Q6600, and getting the E8500








Can you guys maybe help me with some suggested settings for a good and stable overclock?

Thanks!!!

lol, if you want you can translate it







not anything special lol

anyways, with the E8500, maybe the same settings as the settings I posted for the E8400 on the first page, with maybe 1.4v vcore in bios (will drop down to about the max safe volt)

Anyways, I plan to ditch my E8500 and buy a E8600! I want those extra mhz


----------



## trith

Hey guys I going to cut and paste this from another thread since this one's more active. I'm having a problem with my P5n-d and a q6600 getting to 3.0 ghz. I tried the voltage settings mention here by go4life earlier and while it gets me to 3.0 ...well here's the message from the other thread. Looking for any help at all on this.

"I tried these settings last night on my new system I just put togther with a
p5n-d and a q6600 and while it did run at 3.0 ghz, I had no luck gettings Vista 64 to come up after reboot. I set the memory to unlinked and fsb to 1333 and after saving the bios the chip showed as 3.0 ghz. Cool I though then I tried to boot to Vista and every time I got some strange message on screen about a trap error with lots of Hex numbers. Then the system would go into a boot loop and repeat it over and over until I returned the processor to stock settings. So far the only thing i can get to OC stable is to use the %15 option in jumperfree config. Any suggestions on what's going wrong here and why I get these trap errors when trying to boot my OS at 3.0 ghz?"


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK* 
look into making or having made for you a whole new custom top for it. There are few people here that can do it for you if you dont have the tools...from the way it looks to me it wouldn't be too hard to make yourself though. Just buy yourself a chunk of Delrin or some acrylic and a tap and dye set.







Delrin would be better then acrylic because it wont spider web.

I can mod the existing top to accept G1/4 fittings, my first endeavor in to
making a water block will be one for my NB chip set, no one makes one for
the Asus P5N-D


----------



## ljapilot

trith did you increase your voltages?? Look at the first page of this thread and it will give you some good setting to start at.

Good Luck


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trith*


Hey guys I going to cut and paste this from another thread since this one's more active. I'm having a problem with my P5n-d and a q6600 getting to 3.0 ghz. I tried the voltage settings mention here by go4life earlier and while it gets me to 3.0 ...well here's the message from the other thread. Looking for any help at all on this.

"I tried these settings last night on my new system I just put togther with a 
p5n-d and a q6600 and while it did run at 3.0 ghz, I had no luck gettings Vista 64 to come up after reboot. I set the memory to unlinked and fsb to 1333 and after saving the bios the chip showed as 3.0 ghz. Cool I though then I tried to boot to Vista and every time I got some strange message on screen about a trap error with lots of Hex numbers. Then the system would go into a boot loop and repeat it over and over until I returned the processor to stock settings. So far the only thing i can get to OC stable is to use the %15 option in jumperfree config. Any suggestions on what's going wrong here and why I get these trap errors when trying to boot my OS at 3.0 ghz?"



Hey there!

hmm.. you may have run it to a fsb hole! and for God`s sake dont use those auto-oc things (heard of many dead mobo`s with auto oc...) 
Have you tried my 3.6ghz setting? Try it and lower the clock to 3.4ghz first, that may work and then if it is stable go to 3.5ghz, stable there to go higher and so on









Cheers


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I can mod the existing top to accept G1/4 fittings, my first endeavor in to
making a water block will be one for my NB chip set, no one makes one for
the Asus P5N-D


No one makes for the P5N-D, but you can use some universal ones! Maybe the Swiftec MCW-30 will work?


----------



## trith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Hey there!

hmm.. you may have run it to a fsb hole! and for God`s sake dont use those auto-oc things (heard of many dead mobo`s with auto oc...) 
Have you tried my 3.6ghz setting? Try it and lower the clock to 3.4ghz first, that may work and then if it is stable go to 3.5ghz, stable there to go higher and so on









Cheers


I think I may have found the issue. After digging through these threads I noticed quite a few issues with ram voltage and speed. I'm using 4x1024 GB of OCZ Platinum 6400 800 mhz ram. It claims to run up to 2.2v, but I think the MB voltage is a lot lower. I never adjusted it from the default...I better raise it to at least 2.1 or so I think, plus it's 4-4-4-15 I think and the MB doesn't default to that. So that could be a problem right there. Yes I raised all the other voltages accordingly, but didn't play with mem voltage..left it on auto..so I will try that after work tonight. Also, I've noticed a few people mention dropping the Ram speed to 667 fixed the problem. Any insights on this?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trith*


I think I may have found the issue. After digging through these threads I noticed quite a few issues with ram voltage and speed. I'm using 4x1024 GB of OCZ Platinum 6400 800 mhz ram. It claims to run up to 2.2v, but I think the MB voltage is a lot lower. I never adjusted it from the default...I better raise it to at least 2.1 or so I think, plus it's 4-4-4-15 I think and the MB doesn't default to that. So that could be a problem right there. Yes I raised all the other voltages accordingly, but didn't play with mem voltage..left it on auto..so I will try that after work tonight. Also, I've noticed a few people mention dropping the Ram speed to 667 fixed the problem. Any insights on this?


I have done that to many times.. just raise the volt to 2.1v and your all good and change the timings to the right setting









also when overclocking the cpu you must remember that the ram will also overclock, so you need to ``downclock`` it when you oc









Dont know about those 667mhz thing.


----------



## ljapilot

I always manually set the RAM to stock settings. What are your settings?? Voltages and everything. Also go to User CP at the top then edit system on the left side put your system specs so all can see them and we will go from there. Go4Life is the expert just to let you know.

I dont think that would be it go4life he is unlinked I thought I read


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljapilot*


I always manually set the RAM to stock settings. What are your settings?? Voltages and everything. Also go to User CP at the top then edit system on the left side put your system specs so all can see them and we will go from there. Go4Life is the expert just to let you know.

I dont think that would be it go4life he is unlinked I thought I read


lol im no expert









On my all my nvidia mobos I have run unlinked, worked best that way for me


----------



## trith

Yes I did run unlinked and thanks for the info about my profile. I updated it with as much as I could remember at this point. Now it's just a waiting game to get off work and go try these new settings. Thanks guys.


----------



## go4life

No problem







just drop in here if you get some more problems!


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
lol, if you want you can translate it







not anything special lol

Anyways, I plan to ditch my E8500 and buy a E8600! I want those extra mhz









You just remember to give me a wiggly when youre ready to ship that baby.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
You just remember to give me a wiggly when youre ready to ship that baby.









done homie







ordered the E8600


----------



## trith

Well, I'm still having problems, but it's more stable than before. I can hit 3.0 GHZ..but I'm bluescreening in Vista 64 after about 45 seconds running a stress test in prime95.

I pushed the FSB to 1333, unlinked the ram, left it at 800mhz.

Voltages at the time of the crash:
cpu 1.425
HT 1.3
NB 1.3
SB Auto
Ram 2.11

Also tried it with Ram to auto. Still get a blue screen either way in prime95 after about 45 seconds...temps when blue screen occur are about 53 degrees. Any suggestions guys? Right now I'm back at the stock 2.4 until I can figure out the issue. Thanks!


----------



## UkGouki

set ht and nb to 1.4 v you shouldnt need 1.425 on the cpu for 3.0ghz when i done mine first time around i used 1.300v on the cpu now im on 1.2500 and still @ 3.0ghz 24/7 prime stable


----------



## trith

I can't go lower than 1.400 or Vista won't load. At 1.425 I thought I had it stable but my temperatures were way to high and after 30 mins it blue screened anyway. I have a feeling this board CPU combination just hates me and OC may not be possible. Oh well, at least I'm stable at 2.4


----------



## Star_Ruler

Ok fellas.

First off, Thanks UkGoku for all your help, preciate it.

So i finally was able to get my chip to 3.2ghz with the following settings

Vcore: 1.2625
NB: Auto
SB: Auto
HT: 1.38 (Wont run stable in vista with anything lower than that








FSB: 1423
CPU Multiplier x9
RAM Timings: Stock
RAM Voltage: 2.1

I made a mistake, and I accidentally upped my NB voltage to around 1.5, and prime95'ed it for 3 hours. I was then told I shouldn't have done that and I couldve destroyed my board, as that NB voltage was too high. I hope I didn't do any damage..

Anyway, I have a couple of questions to ask:

What is the HT Voltage setting exactly? What does it do? Does it need to be at 1.38 or can i set it to auto and raise vcore to see if my PC runs stable. (I was actually able to run Prime95 for a solid 3 hrs with a 1.2625 vcore. My temps were: Before: (idle): 29c, after 3 hours: 45c.

I appreciate all your inputs, thanks.


----------



## Almaz

I'm about to buy P5N-D and G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1000 (PC2 8000) from newegg.com. Ram cost $55 and it can be run as 6400 and 8000. Can anybody confirm that G.SKILL will work with ASUS P5N-D motherboard?


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

I use Gskill 800 the red ones, on mine. works great!


----------



## Almaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


I use Gskill 800 the red ones, on mine. works great!


Great Thank you very much. Another quick question.

What memory would you recommend besides G.skill 4gb 1000 to buy for P5N-D and E8500. Do you think I should buy DDR 1066 instead of 1000 for $5 more. Will I ever be able to overclock motherboard for such high memory speed when it's only rated for 800?


----------



## Star_Ruler

Quick question about HT voltages.

I can have a stable clock of 3.2ghz on my q6600 with this board, but i need to up the HT voltage to around like 1.4 to pass prime95 tests for hours. Is it safe or dangerous to leave my HT voltage that high, thanks.


----------



## go4life

@ almaz, kimosabi got some dominators at 1000mhz 5-5-5-15, and his ram is originally 1066mhz. So you will get something near 1000mhz I think, just buy the 1066mhz.

@ star that should be safe!


----------



## UkGouki

@ star in my reply to your pm i run my ht @ 1.4 NB @ 1.4 cpu @ 1.2500 and SB @ auto ram @ 1.9v as im now using lower rated ram but 4gb of it xD


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Go4life...

Just as you sell ur E8500, I get one! haha...


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


@ star in my reply to your pm i run my ht @ 1.4 NB @ 1.4 cpu @ 1.2500 and SB @ auto ram @ 1.9v as im now using lower rated ram but 4gb of it xD


E6750 @ 3.6

Vcore 1.40
HT 1.4
NB 1.4
SB 1.5
Dram 1.9 @800

That's a 35% OC almost a full gig. 34c full load.









SuperPI 12.356


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plasticmonkey32*


Go4life...

Just as you sell ur E8500, I get one! haha...


lol, well kimosabi is also getting a E8500







While I get the E8600! I want to get those extra few mhz


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Almaz* 
Great Thank you very much. Another quick question.

What memory would you recommend besides G.skill 4gb 1000 to buy for P5N-D and E8500. Do you think I should buy DDR 1066 instead of 1000 for $5 more. Will I ever be able to overclock motherboard for such high memory speed when it's only rated for 800?

You probably wont be able to get the P5N-D to 1066mhz but ATM i run mine @ 1019mhz. Thats very close to this boards limit. I`ve also heard about a guy that made 1022mhz so this mobo doesnt have anymore juice there.

And you really should consider getting 1066 or 1000mhz RAM(or overclockable 800`s) cuz it gives you so much headroom OCing. You can also try tighten the timings a bit but IMO its speed that counts, atleast on my system.








I would recommend Dominator PC8500 C5D just because im really satisfied with mine. They helped me get 3.80gHz stable 24/7. I also had a 3.82gHz setting but it got a little unstable after a while because they had a slightly high voltage. Undervolted the sticks a notch and i got 3.82gHz stable 24/7.









I think, benched it yesterday so i cant really tell yet but it did an overnight so i guess im in the green.


----------



## go4life

Halla Kim









What do you get in 3Dmark06? if you have run it at all


----------



## kimosabi

Downloaded the trial version and got 14865 or something. OCed GPU 817mHz Core and 1235mHz memory. I really would like to go past 15000 but thats kinda hard on this cpu i think. 
Hmmmm, maybe i need a cpu upgrade?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Downloaded the trial version and got 14865 or something. OCed GPU 817mHz Core and 1235mHz memory. I really would like to go past 15000 but thats kinda hard on this cpu i think. 
Hmmmm, maybe i need a cpu upgrade?










Think a cpu upgrade would do the trick^^

I may get mine today! If I can trust komplett


----------



## iseren

I have this board, and I've got to say, I hate it prodigiously, but that's beside the point. Very nice guide, thanks for another perspective.

I've heard that nVidia northbridges can cause problems with SATA hard drives when you OC the cpu. Is that utter hogwash?

A while ago, my OS install went positively wonky on me, and I had to format my hdd. I got a very curious error again today, and I'm wondering whether it's not trying to go ass over elbows on me again. I have a Q9550 OCed to 3.5GHz.

Your thoughts?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iseren*


I have this board, and I've got to say, I hate it prodigiously, but that's beside the point. Very nice guide, thanks for another perspective.

I've heard that nVidia northbridges can cause problems with SATA hard drives when you OC the cpu. Is that utter hogwash?

A while ago, my OS install went positively wonky on me, and I had to format my hdd. I got a very curious error again today, and I'm wondering whether it's not trying to go ass over elbows on me again. I have a Q9550 OCed to 3.5GHz.

Your thoughts?


lol







thanks!

heard something about that to, never seen in my self though..
Weird about that OS going crazy!


----------



## kimosabi

Went into a problem yesterday. On the POST-screen i got a: HW monitor abnormal, enter setup to check Fan speed, voltages etc.

I entered setup and checked out the hw-monitor and on 12V it said 0.6V???
I checked the four-pin 12V on mobo but that sat nicely in place so i just couldnt believe it so i pressed F1 and it booted perfectly.









Is this just some crappy BIOS monitoring or what???


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

^^^ ras


----------



## go4life

@ kim, I dont really now, make a new thread and ask!

@ plasticmonkey, dont respond to spam, there have been a lot of them recently, just report the post, and let the mod`s take care of it!


----------



## trith

Hey guys here's an update on my OC issues. I've found the heart of the problem with my system instability and it's my case and cooling. I ordered a smaller case because of size constraints on where i could put it next to my home theater and as a result I have terrible air flow. The Corsair PSU vents directly on the CPU, the two 120mm fans can't move any air because of the mass of clustered wires that I have no where to get them out of the way. Plus, with 2 9800 gt oc I was doomed to failure. I knew I was in trouble when I checked my idle temps at stock and saw 55...







. I was hitting 70 stock and bluescreening during fallout 3 (but OMG it sure looked awesome while it worked). So I bit the bullet and ordered a new Antec 900 and a much better Zalman cooler which should solve all my problems and allow me to OC with no issues. Now...to go get a hacksaw and "rearrange" the shelves on my home theater system..







.

I will let you guys know on Monday if I've had any luck with things with the new case and cooling.


----------



## kimosabi

Antec 900 is a good case. Do some management in it and you have a killer case.


----------



## go4life

thats some high temps trith! 
Good that you got a new case and cooler


----------



## trith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Antec 900 is a good case. Do some management in it and you have a killer case.










Yeah my case in my office is an Armor and it's a brute! I'm currently running a 8800gtx and a amd 5200 x2 OC I think to 2.9 or so....I can't remember I haven't checked in a year. I would love another armor case but it's so freakin huge and I can't fit it in where it needs to go at all, so I had to go with the 900, which looks like a great case.


----------



## go4life

you dont go wrong with a 900, lets just hope you get the new type of it with holes to run cables through! and yes the armor is really huge indeed (a very cool case to look at to, but to big lol)


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


you dont go wrong with a 900, lets just hope you get the new type of it with holes to run cables through! and yes the armor is really huge indeed (a very cool case to look at to, but to big lol)


hey i love my armor + lol but the antec 900 is a gorgeous case


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trith*


Yeah my case in my office is an Armor and it's a brute! I'm currently running a 8800gtx and a amd 5200 x2 OC I think to 2.9 or so....I can't remember I haven't checked in a year. I would love another armor case but it's so freakin huge and I can't fit it in where it needs to go at all, so I had to go with the 900, which looks like a great case.


You can always check out my album if you need some inside/mod shots. I have the Rev.2 with the 2 rektangular holes by the 24pin.
Had to make another hole by the PSU to get it cleaner but overall this case is easy to get some fair cablerouting in.
Im currently planning a second mod to get it as clean as i want.


----------



## YOSHIBA

what fsb is 3.4ghz?


----------



## go4life

that depends on your multiplier yoshiba just







calculate it!


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

FSB x Multi = 3400

that's the equation


----------



## YOSHIBA

thanks but can some one help me i just want 3.4 because im at 3ghz right now down from 3.6 which i could not get stable so help with eiterh 3.6 or 3.4 would be much appreciated


----------



## UkGouki

377fsb x 9 = 3.400 so FSB = 1508QDR

at 3.6 try 1.500v on cpu

1.4ht
1.4nb
1.5sb < possibly 1.6

and ram set to 800mhz rated speed and volt for 1:1 fsb


----------



## FearMeansControl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


377fsb x 9 = 3.400 so FSB = 1508QDR

at 3.6 try 1.500v on cpu

1.4ht
1.4nb
1.5sb < possibly 1.6

and ram set to 800mhz rated speed and volt for 1:1 fsb


not bad


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearMeansControl*


not bad










yep ive done both but temps way too high i got 3.4ghz stable @ 1.400v on cpu @ 3.6 i couldnt get it stable due to overheat on my blue orb was at 55c idle!

3.4 was 44c idle but 67c under load

and vdroop @3.6ghz from 1.5v on cpu went down to 1.4598 in cpuz + i need better cooling imo







getting a True black in about a week hopefully


----------



## go4life

looks like you have a nice oc ukgouki!








Get some decent cooling on it, and it will be fun (and safe)
Idle 55c would scare the **** out of me








Think I saw 40c idle when I pushed 1.7v through my old Q6600


----------



## go4life

fail post....


----------



## trith

Woohoo! I am stable at 3.0 after moving to a Antec 900 case and a Zalman 9500 cooler.

FSB 1333
VCore 1.43125
RAM Auto
HT 1.42
NB 1.42
SB 1.50

Idle temps 28 load temps 50. I could probably OC more...but I'm going to sit here happy at 3.0ghz on my q6600 for a while. Thanks for all the help guys.

EDIT: 15027 3dmark 06 score...that beats my AMD x2 5200 8800GTX office pc by almost 5000 marks


----------



## Nevdawg88

Hey guys, so I just built my comp two days ago, and I am new to overclocking my q9550. I have went to several forums but nothing people have said works. First, I started with a vcore of 1.250 and upped it by two notches and check the cpu temps each time. So I got to 1.3625 and it still seemed ok (~33-35C). I also set the memory timings and voltages to whats indicated by the manufacture (4-4-4-15 with 2.1v). So far everything is ok with those settings. I have the NB, HT, SB all set to auto. So then I thought everything would be ok to up the FSB by only 15 MHz (1350) with the memory at 800 MHz (unchanged), but the screen just stays black (hangs?) and i gotta restart and change it back to 1333. I then tried changing NB and HT to 1.4 or 1.52 and still had same problem. I even changing the FSB by 5 MHz and still just a blank screen and does nothing. I tried to AI Tuning that asus provides and tried the overclock 5% feature and did the same thing.

I don't know what to do from here. Are there some voltages im setting wrong or somethin? It would be nice to at least get 3.4 GHz right now and maybe even more later? Any help would be appreciated

GPU: EVGA GTX 280
(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130365)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 with E0 according to CPU-z (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115041)

RAM: OCZ Reaper HPC edition ddr2 800 2x2gb
(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227267)

MOBO: ASUS P5N-D (nForce 750i)
(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131232)

PSU: ABS Tagan BZ800 800W
(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817814014)

HDD: 150gb Velociraptor
(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136296)

OS: Vista Business 64bit


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevdawg88*


Hey guys, so I just built my comp two days ago, and I am new to overclocking my q9550. I have went to several forums but nothing people have said works. First, I started with a vcore of 1.250 and upped it by two notches and check the cpu temps each time. So I got to 1.3625 and it still seemed ok (~33-35C). I also set the memory timings and voltages to whats indicated by the manufacture (4-4-4-15 with 2.1v). So far everything is ok with those settings. I have the NB, HT, SB all set to auto. So then I thought everything would be ok to up the FSB by only 15 MHz (1350) with the memory at 800 MHz (unchanged), but the screen just stays black (hangs?) and i gotta restart and change it back to 1333. I then tried changing NB and HT to 1.4 or 1.52 and still had same problem. I even changing the FSB by 5 MHz and still just a blank screen and does nothing. I tried to AI Tuning that asus provides and tried the overclock 5% feature and did the same thing.

I don't know what to do from here. Are there some voltages im setting wrong or somethin? It would be nice to at least get 3.4 GHz right now and maybe even more later? Any help would be appreciated

GPU: EVGA GTX 280
(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130365)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 with E0 according to CPU-z (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115041)

RAM: OCZ Reaper HPC edition ddr2 800 2x2gb
(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227267)

MOBO: ASUS P5N-D (nForce 750i)
(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131232)

PSU: ABS Tagan BZ800 800W
(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817814014)

HDD: 150gb Velociraptor
(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136296)

OS: Vista Business 64bit











First of all fill in your specs:User CP----->edit system.

You dont have to think about voltages just yet. Set AI to manual and up FSB by 50mHz-ish increments. And disable C1E, Speedstep etc. Manually set your Vcore to whatever your VID(stock Vcore) is. You should see it on CoreTemp.

And test everytime you do any change. Prime95, OCCT, Orthos etc.

@ trith: Congrats on your new case. You wont be long before you OC some more.


----------



## Nevdawg88

Post all of my computer specs?

I have already disabled speedstep, c1e, all except execute disable bit which im not sure what it does. And I have tried using the stock core voltage, and upping the FSB at all has the same blank screen problem.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nevdawg88* 
Post all of my computer specs?

I have already disabled speedstep, c1e, all except execute disable bit which im not sure what it does. And I have tried using the stock core voltage, and upping the FSB at all has the same blank screen problem.

you save it in bios then it will restart update the romsip of the cpu and start as normal it can take upto 120seconds to run the update do you know what bios your motherboard is on?

from 1333mhz i would jump to 1400mhz @ stock vid NB @ 1.4v HT @1.4v ram @ stock volt manully set timings to stock etc... the only voltage i leave on auto unless im doing a suicide run is SB.


----------



## go4life

ehm ukgouki, aint 1.4v on the ram to little? I never had any ddr2 ram that would even boot under 1.8v, newdawg I would guess you need more volt on the ram, maybe 2.1v. Try this E8400 settings, should work ok on your Q9550 to,

Vcore 1.39v
NB 1.4v
HT 1.4v
SB 1.5v
Ram 2.1v

And try 1500fsb first (should give you 3.18ghz), and then try to go further from there if it is stable! Now report back


----------



## YOSHIBA

3.4 is SSS(solid, safe, and suitable) lol i really want 3.6 but last time i couldint get stable staying under 1.48vcore.... i was thinking of just upgrading my mobo... would the 750iftw be worth the upgrade?


----------



## kimosabi

Oh, yes it would.









http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/articl...50aHVzaWFzdA==

http://www.guru3d.com/article/evga-n...he-win-review/


----------



## YOSHIBA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Oh, yes it would.









http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/articl...50aHVzaWFzdA==

http://www.guru3d.com/article/evga-n...he-win-review/


alright thanks i just hate this motherboard for oc'ing and the price of the ftw is lookin real good, alot of ppl seem to run it and the price might go even lower!


----------



## kimosabi

Yeah, this P5N-D doesnt go any faster for me either. Im gonna try go4life`s ex-E8500 on it just for kicks but im due to an upgrade too.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


ehm ukgouki, aint 1.4v on the ram to little? I never had any ddr2 ram that would even boot under 1.8v, newdawg I would guess you need more volt on the ram, maybe 2.1v. Try this E8400 settings, should work ok on your Q9550 to,

Vcore 1.39v 
NB 1.4v
HT 1.4v
SB 1.5v
Ram 2.1v

And try 1500fsb first (should give you 3.18ghz), and then try to go further from there if it is stable! Now report back











i said in my previous post ram @ stock? which would be 1.8/1.9/ or 2.1









Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*

from 1333mhz i would jump to 1400mhz @ stock vid [email protected] 1.4v [email protected] *[email protected] stock volt* manully set timings to stock etc... the only voltage i leave on auto unless im doing a suicide run is SB


added why i r confused lol


----------



## go4life

Hey yoshiba, the 750i ftw is good, but I would consider an intel chipset instead! I have tried MANY nvidia chipsets, and 3 intel chipsets, and the intels overclocks better, support better ram, and they are more stable in my experience!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


i said in my previous post ram @ stock? which would be 1.8/1.9/ or 2.1










my bad lol


----------



## Nevdawg88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


ehm ukgouki, aint 1.4v on the ram to little? I never had any ddr2 ram that would even boot under 1.8v, newdawg I would guess you need more volt on the ram, maybe 2.1v. Try this E8400 settings, should work ok on your Q9550 to,

Vcore 1.39v 
NB 1.4v
HT 1.4v
SB 1.5v
Ram 2.1v

And try 1500fsb first (should give you 3.18ghz), and then try to go further from there if it is stable! Now report back










omg it actually didnt hang! and it is clocked at 3.18







. thanks a lot man. So I guess now I should run Prime95 for a couple hours to make sure its stable right? (And idle temps are around 35-40, is that ok?)

And then after if it is ok, what is the process to up the FSB more? Is it just upping the FSB by a lil and making sure it doesnt hang?

Also, I am using three diff programs to report temp, Real temp which says ~53 after i started prime95 for 10 min, Core Temp says ~55, and PC Probe says ~65?! Which one should I trust? (What would be the max temp i wouldn't wanna cross? and if i do cross it, what should i do?)

Sorry for all the questions! Thanks for the help


----------



## Nevdawg88

oh shoot, well when I ran Prime95, Worker Thread #1 gave me this warning about 100 times from the beginning as it says and then it stopped the thread, what can I do to remedy that situation?:

[Nov 26 00:20] ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT
[Nov 26 00:20] Possible hardware failure, consult readme.txt file, restarting test.
[Nov 26 00:20] ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT
[Nov 26 00:20] Maximum number of warnings exceeded.
[Nov 26 00:20] Torture Test ran 3 minutes - 0 errors, 100 warnings.
[Nov 26 00:20] Work thread stopped.


----------



## go4life

real temp is the best for 45nm cpu`s like your Q9550







As long as your temps aint over 70c it should be safe, but I usually say 65c to be sure!
Anyways, since your pc got this fine error, can you open cpu-z and tell me what volt it says? and what kind of cooling do you use?

cheers


----------



## Nevdawg88

Oh ok cool. Ya well I am running Prime95 right now and it says 1.312 (saw it jump to about 1.325 for a split second). But I did set it at ~1.39 in the BIOS. I am running it again for about an hour now, seems ok so far. But ya so what could be the problem if it happens again?


----------



## go4life

well I dont know why you got that error, but try to get 1.365v or close to it in cpu-z, maybe set it to 1.43v in bios, at that you should get you to a good 3.6ghz at least









edit: but try at 3.4ghz first! then 3.5ghz and so on


----------



## Nevdawg88

Ya I will try that after another Prime run.

Well I forgot to set the ram timings back to manual (4-4-4-15 instead of 5-5-5-18) and so I tried to leave it on last night for like 3 hours. But when I went to check it, i turned on the monitor and just a blank screen (after pressing many buttons and moving the mouse of course). Do I need to leave the ram timings at auto or is that not even the issue? Cause I haven't upped the cpu volt like you said yet


----------



## go4life

what overclockers usually do, is to lower the ram speed and/or set higher timings, so you know its not the ram that fails, this is what I do to. So concentrate on getting the cpu stable first, then you can have fun with your ram


----------



## pulsar21

Hi guys,

could someone share his bios settings? I've tried several settings but i cannot get the qx9650 on a P5N-D to work at 3.6 GHZ.

My specs:
P5N-D bios 0801
QX9650
RAM 2x2GB Kingston DDR2 PC-6400 667
Windows XP SP3
Power 600W

Thanks


----------



## go4life

wow you bought a QX9650 and a P5N-D? lol thats the first time








Well then, lets have a look!

hmm, could you be a little more specific on what power supply you have? you might also fill in your system specs in the user cp









And what settings do you use?


----------



## pulsar21

Thanks for reply go4life,

I've just filled my system specs. My power supply is a Silent Power 600W. At the momemt I use stock settings


----------



## go4life

no problem







but you dont need to fill your specs in the signature lol









try this settings,

Vcore 1.4v
NB 1.4v
HT 1.4v
SB 1.5v
Ram 2.1v

Think you should get quite far on this


----------



## pulsar21

Thanks go4live

I'll try. Should i let the rest bios settings on stock? FSB (QDR), RAM timing, CPU power control etc. etc.?


----------



## go4life

my pleasure!









well, adjust the ram timings so you get whats stock, and underclock the ram a little when you are overclocking your cpu, so you know its not your ram failing! then when you got your cpu stable, play with the ram


----------



## pulsar21

ok, and what speed I'll achive with your suggested settings?


----------



## go4life

well, on a good motherboard 3.9-4.2ghz if you are lucky, but try 3.6ghz first, then go up to 3.7ghz if it is stable, then 3.8ghz and so on! never heard of anyone using a QX9650 on a P5N-D, so cant really tell:/


----------



## go4life

Wohoo







New 3Dmark06 score
















Push the link


----------



## pulsar21

Hi go4life

with your suggested setting i cant access the bios anymore. I've to take out the battery.
What is wrong?


----------



## go4life

hmm, thats weird, maybe the ram can handle 2.1v








whats the stock volt of your ram?

btw, are you sure that your 600w psu can handle your GX2?


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pulsar21*


Hi go4life

with your suggested setting i cant access the bios anymore. I've to take out the battery.
What is wrong?


How about working your way up through minor increments and test each time? That way you probably wont fall into traps and dont have a clue what happened.








Up your OC gradually so you can go back one step and correct/tweak if something goes wrong.

Every system is unique.


----------



## go4life

Kim, why havent you installed the E8500 yet?... 
I want to see those 4ghz baby


----------



## kimosabi

I work too much.







Gotta earn some dough for the hardware-midget.
This weekend im gonna try it out before i install my new mobo next week.








Got final mechanics-exam next friday too.

And finally, how much IN can you push the AS5 tube before its empty?

Not sure if i got enough for two installs and it takes a couple of days for dealers to deliver.


----------



## go4life

good luck on the exam









on the AS5, hmm, not really sure! Quite far in


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

*sigh*
Seems i have really bad E8500 chip, a Dud if you will.
I replaced my big typhoon with a Thermalright TRUE with the thought that I can Finally OC it, but I ended up getting the same temps with my new cooler. 46 idle, 56load









Have no Idea what to do now??? check the link: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...rt-needed.html


----------



## kimosabi

Saw your thread and i have a question:
Did you washer-mod the TRUE? When you lap it you remove material from the base, making the base sit lower on the CPU and thereby reducing pressure.

Found this:
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...push-pull.html

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...g-my-true.html

Goody lucky!


----------



## go4life

sad to hear p.monkey! I would suggest to try to re-seat the hole cooler! good luck!


----------



## pulsar21

Still no success. Even I try to setup manually I cannot access the bios. It would be easyer if some that have a system like me (I doubt that someone else put a thousend $ cpu on a p5n-d mobo) would share the whole bios settings.


----------



## go4life

im sorry my friend, but I doubt you will ever find anyone with a similar setup.
But now a saw a BAD thing in your setup. STOCK CPU COOLING! buy a True 120, and you will oc much better I think! For the stock cpu ``cooling`` is a no go if you overclock!


----------



## YOSHIBA

i get random freezes only at 3.4ghz? my vcore is at 1.40 too?


----------



## go4life

maybe you need to add a tenth of volt or two. Every chip is different you know! try it


----------



## SpeedDevil

Hi I have a Q6700 as you can see in my sig and currently I don't have a cpu cooler other then the stock one (will be getting one next week) any recommendations for this board+cpu?
Also is it better to increase fsb and keep multiplier on 8 instead of 9 or is it the other way around or does it even matter?
Anyone knows a stable oc for 3Ghz or 3,2Ghz I can use on stock cooling with this cpu on this mobo?

tyvm ^^


----------



## go4life

hey there!
try to use the settings on the first page for the q6600, works just as well on the Q6700







8x multi doeskin always get stable, so use the highest you can!








You can use the stock cooler, but dont do it for to long


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hey there!
try to use the settings on the first page for the q6600, works just as well on the Q6700







8x multi doeskin always get stable, so use the highest you can!








You can use the stock cooler, but dont do it for to long









I tried those but it got so hot on small FFT in prime95 with temps of 69Â°C :/
Lowering values a bit I got a hardware failure bsod after 5mins.

I've been looking around and the ultra 120 looks good to go with the antec 900 if you put a fan on the bottom of the cooler blowing up to the big fan on top of the case. Or it could work pointing it to the rear fan.
But the Triton 78 looks good too.
In the end what I want is the best working one ^^

tyvm


----------



## go4life

70c is ok, just not to far over that









get the ultra 120, thats the best air cooler


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


70c is ok, just not to far over that









get the ultra 120, thats the best air cooler










ok tyvm, cya next weekend when I have it installed


----------



## go4life

roger that









cheers


----------



## flak4

Need some suggestions - my memory will not run at 1066MHz on this board and I can't figure out why.

Memory: 2x2 GB Kingston HyperX 1066MHz KHX8500D2K2/4G
Timings: 5-5-5-15
Voltage: 2.25V

I currently have them running at the said timings and voltage but only at 800MHz.
The board only 'supports' up to 800MHz, but I see no reason why I cannot overclock my memory to its stock 1066MHz speed.

My system specs are in my signature. My voltage settings are as follows:

VCORE: 1.35V
MEMORY: 2.25V
HT: 1.4V
NB: 1.4V
SB: Auto

When I attempt to overclock - POST is successful, reporting [email protected], 2.25V Dual Channel.

However, I get a BSOD when it attempts to boot Windows.

Any ideas?


----------



## go4life

thats because the board dont support 1066mhz ram... 
Max I could do with 1066mhz ram on the P5N-D was 1006mhz I think, thats it!

about your settings, try to set the vcore higher, remember the P5N-D has a TERRIBLE vdroop!


----------



## flak4

If that is the case I think I will just use the RAM at 800MHz.

The Vcore is perfectly stable as-is. I will keep that in mind if I do plan to overclock my memory though. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## go4life

no problem









Have fun overclocking


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flak4*


If that is the case I think I will just use the RAM at 800MHz.

The Vcore is perfectly stable as-is. I will keep that in mind if I do plan to overclock my memory though. Thanks for the reply.


Im running mine at 1000mhz on this board. Set it to 1035mhz in the bios







If you go any further it wont post.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tibor28*


Im running mine at 1000mhz on this board. Set it to 1035mhz in the bios







If you go any further it wont post.


do your board 1035mhz?








I never got mine stable over 1010mhz...


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


do your board 1035mhz?








I never got mine stable over 1010mhz...


1035mhz in bios but its only 1000mhz in real (cpuz)








The good thing is i got my timings down to 5-4-4-12


----------



## kimosabi

How do you get that result BIOS to CPU-Z?
My BIOS says 1019 and CPU-Z says 509mHz. I thought those values didnt differ from BIOS to windows.


----------



## tibor28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


How do you get that result BIOS to CPU-Z?
My BIOS says 1019 and CPU-Z says 509mHz. I thought those values didnt differ from BIOS to windows.


you have to multiply the value in cpuz by 2







I have 1036mhz in bios and exactly 500mhz in cpuz.
I dont know why i have such a big difference. Seems this board doesnt only have a vdrop but also a RAMdrop


----------



## kimosabi

Yeah, i am aware of the DDR multiplicity, it was just my unclear typing.








I was just wondering about the extra 35mHz from CPU-Z to BIOS.

Lol, this board seems to have all kinds of drops/droops.


----------



## SpeedDevil

I couldn't help myself and tried some oc'ing still on stock cooling.
Here's what I ended with.
3,2Ghz Q6700
FSB 320
vcore 1,356v (in BIOS) vdrop -> 1,31-1,32
ht 1,40
nb 1,40
sb 1,50
39Â°c - 40Â°c idle
60Â°c max gaming/benching (crysis)
and don't ask small FFT please ^^"

It seems to be rather stable as I left it on prime doing large fft's from lunch till after band rehearsal.
I did a Crysis CPU bench in window mode to keep an eye on my temps.
1280x1024 native resolution (yeah i know ...)
all highest settings

afterwards I noticed rivatuner didn't have the right oc profile so my cards were just at stock clocks. They should've had sig'd oc.

Well g2l P5N-D, I do feel I'll still get a freeze or bsod today


----------



## kimosabi

Do not go any higher until you get a decent cooler.


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Do not go any higher until you get a decent cooler.


I figured as much ^^"


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I might have asked this before but does anyone here use Artic Silver, and if so is it worth it to buy? There are several different ones on Newegg and other sites, is there a best kind to get?


----------



## go4life

hey there skyhawk!

I use Artic Silver 5 on everything I have, cpu, nb and my 4870x2.
One of the best + its easy to use!








Just remember to read this before you use it: http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_s...structions.htm

have fun


----------



## UkGouki

i used to use arctic silver im using mx2 now its just as good but doesnt need a 2 week cure in time! on a good note my true and new power supply get delivered tomorrow i cant wait gonna try for 3.2ghz 1:1fsb with my dominator ram 800mhz/400mhz fsb!


----------



## kimosabi

I cant comment on AS5 cuz im a noob and my first tube is almost done after three cpu-cooler installs.lol
Just hope its enough for this weekends fourth install.


----------



## SpeedDevil

The Cpu cooler I bought included some thermalpaste but i bought some AS5 with it. I'll let you know if my cpu fries it might have been AS5.


----------



## UkGouki

grr i got my new parts all installled today but 2 sticks out of my 4 sticks of corsair dominator wont get past post even after setting all manuel timings.

i even treid setting bios default another thing in bios i have my timings set as 4.4.4.12 cr 2 but via everest there showing as 5.5.5.18 cr 1 at least i can get past post and into widows with 2 sticks i treid 1.4v on nb 1.5v on nb matching ht etc.. and it just wont post stressing me out bigtime now.

i think i may have 2 bad sticks i tried the 2 sticks on there own and had teh same problem until raising ram volt way above stock 2.10stock i had to set them to 2.15v :-/ but the other 2 new ones in there are working fine @ normal volts

whats getting me is the timings are not setting correctly there are saved in bios its just not setting right in windows


----------



## kimosabi

You need to set tRFC @ between 51-60. The powerchip on the Dominator is kinda picky about that.
And all timings are stock? You wont need to raise the voltage on Dominators above 2.1V. Only if you OC the hell out of them.
Set the stock timings and voltage in BIOS and dont forget the tRFC setting. Mine run at 57 tRFC.
And are those 1066mHz PC8500`s? You wont get that speed out of them on this mobo. You have to underclock them.
The most i could get out of mine was 1019mHz. The board doesnt take anymore.

Try setting them to 800mHz/stock timings and voltage first. And tRFC 57.

If stuff doesnt happen then try each set of sticks separately in the same DIMM-slot on the same BIOS settings.
That way you find out if you got DOA sticks.


----------



## flyin15sec

***WARNING Long Post, read at your own discretion***

Update on my OC E8400:

Well I'll give a brief review of what I've done and learned with this chip and motherboard. About 3 weeks ago, I bought a 680i board to replace one of my systems, an AMD 5400+ build. Long story short, the only processor that works on that motherboard is my E8200. So I decided to go ahead and pick up the E8400.

At first it was fairly easy, I got the E8400 to 4.05ghz(450x9)@1.27v with breeze, as I used settings from my E8200, and worked from there. I ran 100IBT and 5 hours of Prime95 SmallFTT. Passed no problems. I was stoked, and prematurely annouced here my overclock. Then things started going weird on me.

As overclock stability testing go, I run IBT and Prime95 Small FTT for CPU testing, Memtest85 and Prime95 Blend for memory and system. I started blend testing and it would fail between 30mins-3hours, never got pass 3 hours on blend. The system would not crash, OS wise, but the application would just stop responding. I could shut it down and restart a new one. This is normal, I figure my HT or NB voltage was low, as my memory voltage was set to the proper 2.3v for my Patriot Viper(running at 800mhz).

I slowly raised my NB and HT from 1.44v all the way up to 1.6v. Still the blend test will fail randomly within that time span. I ran Memtest86 and it passed 4 passes. Still scrathing my head, I replaced my RAM to see what would happen. I replaced them with OCZ Fatality 800mhz ram. Same thing. One sure fire way to replicate the problem without having to use Prime blend testing was to run Co. of Heroes. It was guranteed to crash anywhere with 10-30mins of playing.

At this point, I consider an OS driver problem. I dual boot Vista64 and XP Pro, so I boot into XP, load of Co. of Heroes and start playing. Sure enough it crashed. So I'm back to the memory again. I played with timings, mem+HT+NB voltages of varying settings, and mem speed. Thinking it may be my memory slots, I replaced the OCZ 2x2gig modules with GSkill 4x1gig modules. Same thing.

On a hunch, I turn down the overclock to 3.6ghz with current settings. Worked like a charm, 5 hours of blend passed and Co. of Heroes did not crash. This sucks, I was bummed out, because I had such a crappy E8200, that couldn't get to 3.6ghz. So I thought it had to be the board. I did some research about CPU VTT, which is what your HT voltage is used for, thinking this might be part of my bad OCs. CPU VTT, is best left alone and should only be increase if you have memory overclock, which I found that it will help stablize.

After 2 1/2 weeks of testing and non productive gaming sessions, I bit the bullet and played with the one voltage that I did not increase at all during this time, my CPU voltage. I up it a 2 notches to 1.29v and started testing. Blend passed a 5 hour session, so I started gaming testing with Co. of Heroes, that passed also with no problems. I then did Vantage testing and it crashed on my 2nd run. Since my vcore was so low, I increased 2 notch to 1.31v. I'm glad to say that this passed 8 hours of Blend and all gaming tests and benchmarks. I only did a quick 25IBT, seening as it passed 100IBT at a lower vcore, I'm not too much worried about this. This vcore voltage threw me off, since all the processors I've used on this motherboard did not behave like this: P4 530, E2180, E6850, E8200. If it passed IBT and SmallFTT, but failed Blend then working with NB, HT and memory settings usually solved the problem.

Here are my final settings E8400 4.05ghz(450*9)@1.306v
Vcore: 1.30625v(I turned it down a notch for daily use, I think the Vantage crash may have been my video card overclock)
DRAM: 1.91v
HT: 1.2v
NB: 1.4v
SB: 1.5v


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


You need to set tRFC @ between 51-60. The powerchip on the Dominator is kinda picky about that.
And all timings are stock? You wont need to raise the voltage on Dominators above 2.1V. Only if you OC the hell out of them. 
Set the stock timings and voltage in BIOS and dont forget the tRFC setting. Mine run at 57 tRFC.
And are those 1066mHz PC8500`s? You wont get that speed out of them on this mobo. You have to underclock them.
The most i could get out of mine was 1019mHz. The board doesnt take anymore.

Try setting them to 800mHz/stock timings and voltage first. And tRFC 57.

If stuff doesnt happen then try each set of sticks separately in the same DIMM-slot on the same BIOS settings.
That way you find out if you got DOA sticks.



ty will look right into it mine are pc2 6400 cas 4 im getting all settings direct from corsair for full timings all the way down :d if i cant get them to show cas 4 in windows though i could of a weired bios im on 0801 :-/

all i do know is there cas 4 @ 800mhz 2.1v i have noticed i cant get epp on this board at all cant find it in bios :-/


----------



## kimosabi

So, why are you on the 0801 BIOS? Had any problems with the 0402? A bad flash maybe? IDK but good luck.


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


So, why are you on the 0801 BIOS? Had any problems with the 0402? A bad flash maybe? IDK but good luck.










Might be a dumb question but here it goes: 'Is the 0402 better?' ^^"

Btw, installed Thermalright ultra-120 eXtreme today and my temps lowered from 40Â°C idle to 30Â°C idle and now I get 43-45Â°C while gaming and 50Â°C while benching with stock clock.


----------



## kimosabi

IMO you flash your BIOS if it doesnt support your current setup or if it malfunctions. Ive never had any problems with the 0402 and see where it got me. 
But however every system is unique.









Nice TRUE install SpeedDevil. What TIM were you using?


----------



## SpeedDevil

Thx but please don't flame me when I ask what's TIM?
Still kinda new to the terms


----------



## kimosabi

Dont worry, theres no flamers in this thread and there wont be cuz i will report them if any1 appears.








TIM=Thermal Interface Material

Or Thermal Grease if you will. Like Arctic Silver or OCZ Freeze etc.


----------



## SpeedDevil

kimosabi ftw xD

I used Artic Sliver 5 instead of the thermal compound Thermalright supplied and a Scythe 120 PWM fan.
I also took the chance to do some more decent cable management since I had dust all over the cables hanging infront of the lower front fan.

This was before the new cpu installation ...


This was after please don't mind the brown tape, didn't have any other ^^" and it might still look a little messy where the cables are but the airflow isn't obstructed anymore.


Still plannin to add some blue and yellow caselights


----------



## go4life

KIM! WHY ARE YOU FLAMING SPEEDDEVIL?!

nah im just kidding







its like he says









btw how did your exam go kim?

edit: speeddevil, looks better now, but try to get it even more clean! that may give you better temps


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


KIM! WHY ARE YOU FLAMING SPEEDDEVIL?!

nah im just kidding







its like he says









btw how did your exam go kim?


ZOMG NO!!!!!
Hope it went well? I still have 4 weeks till I start.


----------



## kimosabi

I have a medium feeling, go4life. Think it went well, i was able to answer all the questions and left there happy. Maybe its because im clueless who knows.







The answer to that ill get 5.jan.
FINALLY i can start tearing my PC apart. Again.









Very nice setup you have there, SpeedDevil. Sli rocks! 
And rerouting cables definitely improves airflow. Im gonna try getting my final casemod together tomorrow. Will post pictures.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

SpeedDevil, your wire management is a complete mess. You gotta tidy that up, your airflow is definitely not as good as it should be.


----------



## SpeedDevil

Thanks, only about 950â‚¬ for all that's inside








Very happy with it, now time to make it a little bit more attractive.
Add some blue and yellow neon and a little stencil on the window


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
SpeedDevil, your wire management is a complete mess. You gotta tidy that up, your airflow is definitely not as good as it should be.

Well it's better then it was before, I'll have to look into it don't worry.
I do hope you noticed pic1 was before and the 3 others from after?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


I have a medium feeling, go4life. Think it went well, i was able to answer all the questions and left there happy. Maybe its because im clueless who knows.







The answer to that ill get 5.jan.
FINALLY i can start tearing my PC apart. Again.









Very nice setup you have there, SpeedDevil. Sli rocks! 
And rerouting cables definitely improves airflow. Im gonna try getting my final casemod together tomorrow. Will post pictures.










good







skÃ¥l for det sier jeg









hmm, ``Sli rocks`` not to sure about that lol
when I had my 8800gt sli, there was nothing but problems all the time..
It just worked when it wanted to.. both with the 750i and 780i...

but hey, put in the new stuff soon! you cant leave my ex-cpu for that long on the desk, can you?


----------



## SpeedDevil

You won't hear me complaining about my sli setup ;p
Silent as hell with automated fan control through rivatuner and they take any game without a problem.








Don't know which problems you experienced but the only problems I had was that I didn't get any signal to my monitor when booting up again yesterday but that was because I forgot to plug the 12v cable to the mb ^^"


----------



## go4life

Well then you are lucky! Sometimes they didnt work together, MANY sli games where sli didnt work..... it was just pure hell to have..

I love my 4870x2







not all this crap problems! and so much better performance


----------



## SpeedDevil

Is that now really the same as two 4870 in crossfire?
Always wondered


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil*


Is that now really the same as two 4870 in crossfire?
Always wondered










the same as 2x 4870 1gb in crossfire!
But the cool thing, the 4870x2 gets full performance in games that dont support crossfire, where the 2x 4870 only gets one cards performance! At least thats what I have heard


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


good







skÃ¥l for det sier jeg









hmm, ``Sli rocks`` not to sure about that lol
when I had my 8800gt sli, there was nothing but problems all the time..
It just worked when it wanted to.. both with the 750i and 780i...

but hey, put in the new stuff soon! you cant leave my ex-cpu for that long on the desk, can you?










Im modding the case as we speak. Had to paint and do some needed mods/extensions etc. Its totally taken apart right now.
The UD3P looks sweetie.








Will post pics.


----------



## go4life

nice nice nice








Bring the pics


----------



## rudeyallan

Hey there, I'm looking for some help with fixing the BIOS of my P5N-D if possible.

The computer is quite new (1 month) but about a week ago I started to get a message appearing on startup saying BIOS checksum error insert recovery floppy disk or something like that. However if I press the restart button on the computer after this it loads up fine.

Strange thing is that the first time that this happened when Vista booted it detected a floppy disk drive when I don't actually have one :S.

I tried to solve this by updating the BIOS to the newest version by using the FLASH2 utility but it hasn't solved it.

So the computer still works fine but every time I want to use it I have to turn it on, then press the restart button, which is quite tedious and certainly not something that I want to be happening to a one month old computer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## flyin15sec

May be a bad cmos battery. Also verify that your jumper is not in the clear cmos. If it keeps happening, your best bet is to contact Asus for a RMA.

Is it overclocked?


----------



## rudeyallan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*


May be a bad cmos battery. *Also verify that your jumper is not in the clear cmos*. If it keeps happening, your best bet is to contact Asus for a RMA.

Is it overclocked?


Sorry I'm not too sure what that means and how to do it as I've never overclocked before, and no it's not overclocked.


----------



## SSJVegeta

What's the best BIOS for this motherboard?

0801?


----------



## go4life

usually the newest


----------



## SSJVegeta

What is the default voltages for this motherboard for the following?

HT (Hypertransport?) Voltage
Northbridge Voltage
Southbridge Voltage

Thanks!


----------



## go4life

think its the lowest setting you can set them!


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rudeyallan*


Sorry I'm not too sure what that means and how to do it as I've never overclocked before, and no it's not overclocked.


In your manual Page 2-23, that will be the "CLRTC" jumper. Normal operation is shorted jumper 1-2.

I would contact Asus for an RMA if it is still happening.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*


What is the default voltages for this motherboard for the following?

HT (Hypertransport?) Voltage
Northbridge Voltage
Southbridge Voltage

Thanks!


HT default = 1.3v
northbridge = 1.3v
southbridge = 1.5v

at least thats what i have gathered is the default auto clock for stock cpu ram etc....


----------



## trith

Hey guys I have an update and a question. I've been rock solid at 3.0ghz so far with no problems, but I can't hit anything above it at all using just about every combination I can think of. I always get a lockup/BsOD in Prime 95 so I'm content with 3.0.

So..here's my issue. Tonight when I powered on my system after being off for about 20 hours I got a message about a CMOS error and defaults being loaded. I had to completely reconfigure everything in the BIOS. It works fine now just as it did before, and I can shut it down completely for 20 mins or so..reboot from cold and it works just fine....anyone have a clue why it decided to toss the settings this one time? I hope it's not an issue with this board because everything else aside it's a great system so far.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## flyin15sec

Trith- I've never had that problem. But an easy fix is to save your OC settings into the OC profile1 or 2. If it happens again, you can easily retrieve it. It may just be a fluke if it happend only once, and shouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## JaCkHoLe

Hey Guys! Not sure if this has been posted in here or not but if anyone is being hindered by the huge vdroop with this board, check out the pencil mod in this thread by ljapilot.
http://www.overclock.net/motherboard...encil-mod.html
Just did it tonight and it actually worked







easiest mod ever!


----------



## go4life

I have put that on the first page! but thanks anyways


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
HT default = 1.3v
northbridge = 1.3v
southbridge = 1.5v

at least thats what i have gathered is the default auto clock for stock cpu ram etc....

Ok, I'll set it to that for now.

Thanks.


----------



## belzebutt

I'm running Vista x64 and I'm not able to overclock this board with the memory speed independent from the FSB speed. I have a Q6600 and 2 x 8800 GT in SLI.

I have my FSB/Memory set to "unlinked" in the BIOS.
I have my FSB set to 1200 Hmz.
My memory is set to 800 Mhz.
On the POST screen, my CPU correctly shows the overlocked CPU at 2.7 Ghz, and the RAM at 800 Mhz.

However, when I boot into Windows, CPU-Z and every other program I tried shows the CPU running at 2.4 Ghz (not the CPU name, the actual frequency).

The best I was able to do to overclock was to use nVidia System Tools 6.03 and create an overclock profile that overclocks both my FSB and Memory to 1200/900 Mhz, with the CPU at 2.7 Ghz. But I can't change the FSB (and thus CPU) independently from the memory, and obviously my memory won't go nearly as far as my CPU should, so I'm stuck at 2.7 Ghz/900 Mhz.

Any idea why the FSB speed seems to get reset to default in Windows? I also noticed that if I set the memory speed in BIOS (say to 900 Mhz) manually, it also doesn't stick in Windows. CPU-Z and other utilities show 800 Mhz. Why does the POST screen show something but Vista shows something else?

FYI, I have not tried changing the CPU voltage (not sure what it is, and I'd like to keep the power management features if possible). Also, my RAM is OCZ with custom timings and voltage of 2.1 that I set manually in the BIOS.


----------



## go4life

you need to put more volt on the cpu! Try my settings on the first page for 3.2ghz, and see how it goes! Also find out what volt your ram needs, usually motherboards give the ram 1.8-1.9v, but many ram types need 2-2.2v, so find out that!

and I almost forgot, welcome


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


you need to put more volt on the cpu! Try my settings on the first page for 3.2ghz, and see how it goes! Also find out what volt your ram needs, usually motherboards give the ram 1.8-1.9v, but many ram types need 2-2.2v, so find out that!

and I almost forgot, welcome










If you have a stock cpu cooler, do be careful with those settings, tends to heat quite a bit (my q6700 did







) but I managed 3,2GHz on stock cooling whit a little change in voltages


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil*


If you have a stock cpu cooler, do be careful with those settings, tends to heat quite a bit (my q6700 did







) but I managed 3,2GHz on stock cooling whit a little change in voltages










yes! I forgot lol


----------



## belzebutt

But is it normal that my FSB and memory are locked even though I unlink them in the BIOS? Is that really due to the voltage?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Does anyone here use SLI with this mobo? The reason I'm asking is because I'm thinking about picking up another 9800GTX since they scale well in SLI, but the slots are so close together there is little room for ventilation. I was wondering how having 2 double slotted graphics cards affects their temperatures.


----------



## trith

I'm using this board for SLI at the moment with 2 9800gt BFG factory overclocked editions and the air flow is fine. I haven't seen any temperature issues and have been very pleased with my benchmark results using these two cards. The case will be a huge factor in improving the functionality in my opinion because as far as space between the cards on the board I think it's fine. The Antec 900 case I purchased is just right for this with plenty of airflow from the front and a top exhaust means my inner case temps rarely go over 35 or so even under load.

All in all I would say go for it, I haven't had any problems with SLI at all. Now if Ascaron would hurry up and post a fix for Sacred 2 allowing it to actually use SLI I would be a happy camper..but that's another story


----------



## belzebutt

I use SLI and the biggest issue for me is that I can't fit all three of my HDs in the HD tray which is in front of the video cards in my Thermaltake Tsunami case. I have put one in one of the floppy slots, which causes some vibration.


----------



## belzebutt

Ok so I was able to get to 2.9 GHz by using a linked FSB with 3:2 ratio. If I use unlinked, the OC settings don't stick when I boot into Vista for some reason.

Can someone explain to me what the CPU settings mean? I disabled them like the posters at the start of the thread say, but I'd like to know why.

I understand Speedstep, but why do you need to disable C1? I left Virtualization support on, that doesn't seem to break anything. What other CPU and Power settings need to be changed?

By the way, I ran SP2004 on all four cores (Lare, in-place FFTs) for about 9 min and the temperature is 58-63C. Is that too high?


----------



## go4life

@ captain skyhawk, my friend have 8800GTS in sli, works fine









@ belzebutt, I usually just disable all that stuff, but if you want to save power, keep em on, and run prime95 with small FFT's instead! Prime95
Run it for 15min, and see what your temp is!


----------



## Canson

hi guys. i am new here. first of all sorry for my bad english








but i hope you will understand me. i love this site and the overclocking thread. now i need your help guys. i have q9450, 4 gig ocz reaper PC 6400 and 8800 GT.

i have overclocked my q9450 to 3,2 ghz. stable. prime 10 h.

Settings. Vcore:1,296 (cpu-z)
HT: 1,48 V
NB: 1,48 V
SB: 1,58 V
DRAM: 2,1 V

Ram memory at ratio 1:1 4-4-4-15 800 mhz.

Now i need your help to get my overclock to 3,4. I have problem with my ram memory. when i overclock to 3,4 ghz i can log in to windows,but then when i try to run memtest i am geting error just in 5 seconds







whats wrong really?? Cant i clock my ram from 800 to 850 mhz?? lol i though my ram was good at overclocking or its just me who doing the wrong thing. what do you think guys?? i dont get error in memtest at 3,2 ghz.


----------



## ljapilot

Shyhawk, I would say the same thing I run 2 8800GT in SLI and everything runs fine. Of course my top card runs a little warmer. I put MX2 paste on the top card so it only runs about 5-8 degrees warmer. Oh and they are the dual slot 8800's

Belzebutt, to help us out go to User CP at the top and then on the left edit system and put your specs in so we can see your whole system. 
Those CPU settings can make a system unstable at high overdclocks. I still have them enabled and my overclock it still stable so I would disable them to get a stable overclock them put them back on if it stays stable then you are good.

Canson, Do one thing at a time. Keep your RAM stock until you get a stable 3.4 or whatever you want then work on the RAM it will be easier to see what is messing up. Also you might have to run looser timings to overclock it try 5-5-5-18.

Everyone Good Luck


----------



## go4life

canson, you can set the vcore higher! The max safe for you is 1.365v get it up to around there, you will get higher then!









And do as ljapilot said!

I almost forgot, welcome


----------



## Canson

ty guys for the help, but i rly have problems now. go4life i tried 1,34 and 1,36 V and it didn't helped. the problem is the ram.. 3 h ago i runed memtest on 3,2 ghz and got 2 ERRORS when i came back from school. omg. i am sad now







is my ram broken or what. mb i should go to auto like 2,6 ghz and then try run memtest so i know if my ram is dead or not.


----------



## go4life

ram need more volt? find out whats the stock voltage for your ram!
Usually motherboards give like 1.8-1.9v to the ram, but all the ram I have need between 2.1-2.6v, so check out what yours need, and then test again!

Hope you make it


----------



## belzebutt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljapilot*


Belzebutt, to help us out go to User CP at the top and then on the left edit system and put your specs in so we can see your whole system. 
Those CPU settings can make a system unstable at high overdclocks. I still have them enabled and my overclock it still stable so I would disable them to get a stable overclock them put them back on if it stays stable then you are good.


Thanks, I've added my system specs.

Can someone let me know what the auto values are for HT, NB and SB? I'm seeing various people list their values but I have no idea what is high and what is close to auto.

So I think I'm settling on this: 3,0 Ghs, 1333 FSB, 3:2 FSB:Mem ratio, CPU voltage at 1.35. I'm almost certain my memory should be ok because I ran it at 900 Mhz before with the CPU at 2.7 Ghz, and it was fine. So now I took some off the RAM but made the CPU faster, and the RAM should not be an issue. I ran a benchmark on all four cores last night and it locked up some time during the night, so I upped the voltages a bit.

If I only have the FSB overclocked, which voltages do I need to worry about the most? NB? What is HT anyway? At first I thought it was HyperTransport but then I remembered Intel doesn't use that.









I also turned on SpeedStep, which seems to work fine. Is it possible to overclock and leave the two Q-Fan settings enabled? What do they do, just regulate fan speed when temperature goes down?

What happens if I enable the first CPU setting that (from what I remember - sorry, posting from work) drops the voltage?


----------



## Canson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


ram need more volt? find out whats the stock voltage for your ram!
Usually motherboards give like 1.8-1.9v to the ram, but all the ram I have need between 2.1-2.6v, so check out what yours need, and then test again!

Hope you make it











my ram need 2,1v but i already changed it in bios to manual and changed to 2,1 but still error


----------



## ljapilot

Canson it sounds like your RAM is going bad. Try one stick at a time to see which stick if all still test bad try different slot on the motherboard.

Belzebutt I do not know what the auto voltage is for everything. Sorry never left them on auto hehehe. If you up the FSB you need to up vcore. For 3.0 I would start with about 1.425vcore. Do not know what HT is either hehehe just know seems to work better for me if the NB and HT are about the same voltage. Just an observation Do not know about Qfan setting either again dont use them hehe I just dont know much hehehe. If I had to guess if the setting drops the voltage then you will have some stablity issues. They do not like the voltage changing!!

Good Luck


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canson* 
my ram need 2,1v but i already changed it in bios to manual and changed to 2,1 but still error









hmm, well try ljapilots advice, and if you got no luck there try some other ram if you have! (or maybe borrow from a friend)


----------



## kimosabi

I got myself a new system, yessir! Check out my sig, go4life. Your ex-cpu works fine.








Ill finish installing everything today and start OCing tomorrow. Cant wait to see the diff between this and the P5N-D. Gotta say that the UD3P has a tad more BIOS options.

*This ROCKS!*


----------



## go4life

Nice!

Now where is the 4.2ghz!!?!?!?! Get it now!!!!

SkÃ¥l


----------



## UkGouki

3.2ghz stable using these settings







>
FSB: 1423MHz
Mem: 800MHz

VCore: 1.43750v
Ram : 2.110v
HT : 1.50v
NB : 1.50v (nForce 750i Chipset & nForce 200)
SB : Auto

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=462083

currently rma'd my 9800gtx so using my 7900 until i get it back from bfg


----------



## go4life

nice







What happened to your 9800gtx?
rep+ for sharing


----------



## UkGouki

vram memory corruption got thread stuck in infinite loop every time i treid to load a game or 3dmark







even flash games and msn etc.... dang 2 more post's for 600 w00t


----------



## go4life

ouch, that didn't sound good..
Not to far away from 1000 posts now?


----------



## UkGouki

well ive run into a new problem my timings wont stick in bios there saying my ram is at 4.4.4.12 but in everest and cpuz there showing @ 5.5.5.18 this is doing my head in every time i set overclock and pc reboots get back to windows and i lose timings even though there showing what i put them at in bios ***.

the overclock on cpu has held ram is set to unlinked i have noticed when i get back into bios after reboot they go back to auto its like there just not holding this mobo is doing my head in now


----------



## go4life

that happened to me once to. But dont trust everest on everything. Everest have never showed me the right timings:/

one of the sad things with the P5N-D is that it can live its own life after a while.
This have happened to me and my friend. Suddenly it changes stuff, or set it to auto, or reset the hole mobo....

Try to pull out the battery and leave it out for a good 10min, then set it back and try the settings again! Worked for me, if not try MANY times (this have also worked for me)


----------



## UkGouki

well must of been a weired glitch cause i booted back to bios double checked everything saved exit and it updated romsip booted and its fine i must of forgot to save or something :-/


----------



## kimosabi

Now OCing this beatiful mobo.








I have no idea of how to take screenshots of my desktop so ill post a CPU-Z thingy:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=462260

How do i post screenshots?


----------



## go4life

WHAT?! WHERE IS THE 4GHZ?!?!?!?

first push prt scrn, then put it in paint, save upload on tinypic.com and then take the link with the


----------



## SpeedDevil

I'm so happy with the cooler I installed last weekend, I get idle 26Â°C and on load 40 to 45 depending on the game ^^ Now it is cold weather outside but in comparison to the stock cooler with 40Â°c idle temps, it does show a nice decrease.

Now since it's been running for a little week let's look for a nice OC







Any idea if 3,6 would be reachable without getting too hot? I'm starting off with my 3,2 settings posted earlier here though.


----------



## go4life

nice! the TRUE can handle 3.6ghz with ease. So go for it!
Just keep your temps under 70c and it will be safe


----------



## BaDaBOOM

Got from 3.3 to 3.6 with the help of this thread









rep+


----------



## go4life

thats nice!







thanks for the rep


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Now OCing this beatiful mobo.








I have no idea of how to take screenshots of my desktop so ill post a CPU-Z thingy:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=462260

How do i post screenshots?

What!? Like golife, where's the 4GHZ. If you don't hit 4ghz, I'm gonna have to take that E8500 from you and put it into good use.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyin15sec* 
What!? Like go4life, where's the 4GHZ. If you don't hit 4ghz, I'm gonna have to take that E8500 from you and put it into good use.

hehe, it was my ex-cpu so it will hit at least 4.2ghz with a little playing


----------



## UkGouki

well im happy as hell just been going over a few other things and got told i could probably lower my ht and nb to 1.4 + lower the vcore from 1.4375 to 1.3250 and still get stable @ 3.2ghz as my vid is 1.1500







will give it a shot and see if it passes prime xD


----------



## go4life

ooooh nice vid man! try to hit 4ghz


----------



## BaDaBOOM

I have my vcore @ 1.55 in asus probe and 1.56875 in bios, is that going to high ??


----------



## go4life

yes, you should be a little carefull with that high. It will really decrease the living time.
I ran my high for a half year, but thats just because I wanted a high oc








So if you want to have your Q6600 a little longer, dont have it more than 1.5 in real time!

Cheers


----------



## UkGouki

well it failed with lower ht and nb put them back to 1.5 and so far been close to 2 hours prime stable @ 1.3250 vcore







also load temp is only 44c!


----------



## go4life

cool


----------



## BaDaBOOM

Im @ 3.4 ghz 8x425

vcore 1.47

See if I can push it abit more


----------



## UkGouki

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=462883 3.6ghz now







still running prime 54c at full load!


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*


What!? Like golife, where's the 4GHZ. If you don't hit 4ghz, I'm gonna have to take that E8500 from you and put it into good use.


I guess you dont have to take my cpu away.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=463005

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


WHAT?! WHERE IS THE 4GHZ?!?!?!?

first push prt scrn, then put it in paint, save upload on tinypic.com and then take the link with the










Here it is:










It runs quite good with a low Vcore. Im still working the BIOS out, its quite different from the P5N-D.

Im happy for today. What tomorrow brings youll never know.


----------



## UkGouki

well im happy as hell got 3.6ghz stable overclock >



3.6ghz!!! q6600
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=462883

read speeds 
CPUCPU ClockMotherboardChipsetMemoryCL-RCD-RP-RASRead Speed
Core 2 Quad Q66003600 MHzAsus P5N-DnForce750i-SLIDual DDR2-8004-4-4-12 CR28580 MB/s

write speeds

CPUCPU ClockMotherboardChipsetMemoryCL-RCD-RP-RASWrite Speed
Core 2 Quad Q66003600 MHzAsus P5N-DnForce750i-SLIDual DDR2-8004-4-4-12 CR27292 MB/s


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

3.6 is fantastic, mine is only at 3.0. I plan on gettin a lapped TRUE in the future and push my cpu as high as it can go with this crappy vid i got.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
3.6 is fantastic, mine is only at 3.0. I plan on gettin a lapped TRUE in the future and push my cpu as high as it can go with this crappy vid i got.

its the one thing thats good about my cpu it has a dead low vid 1.1500 ! and my true isnt lapped







but i am gonna try and fit a second fan for push pull see how cold i can get it at the mo in real temp with tjmax @ 90 im showing core 1 28c core 2 24c core 3 24c core 4 25c everest is off by 6c! shows all in teh 30's


----------



## BaDaBOOM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


its the one thing thats good about my cpu it has a dead low vid 1.1500 ! and my true isnt lapped







but i am gonna try and fit a second fan for push pull see how cold i can get it at the mo in real temp with tjmax @ 90 im showing core 1 28c core 2 24c core 3 24c core 4 25c everest is off by 6c! shows all in teh 30's


Real temps tjmax should be set at 100c for the q6600.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
I guess you dont have to take my cpu away.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=463005

It runs quite good with a low Vcore. Im still working the BIOS out, its quite different from the P5N-D.

Im happy for today. What tomorrow brings youll never know.










Better! But im not happy yet








4.2ghz anyone?


----------



## kimosabi

lol dont be afraid i wont see 4.2gHz on this baby, go4life. Bought me a mouse and pad today. Gonna play around with that today i think.


----------



## go4life

no 4.2ghz?









well nice mouse at least


----------



## kimosabi

Tomorrow my friend.







Still doing research on it and learning. Im still a noob remember.


----------



## go4life

just set of a day just to try out the settings!








Nah, your not a noob


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Tomorrow my friend.







Still doing research on it and learning. Im still a noob remember.










Nice OC







Yep, having to relearn a different board takes a bit of time to really get all the quirks out.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*


Nice OC







Yep, having to relearn a different board takes a bit of time to really get all the quirks out.



true! But one thing I wonder.. what is this ``red mode`` on your E8400??


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


its the one thing thats good about my cpu it has a dead low vid 1.1500 ! and my true isnt lapped







but i am gonna try and fit a second fan for push pull see how cold i can get it at the mo in real temp with tjmax @ 90 im showing core 1 28c core 2 24c core 3 24c core 4 25c everest is off by 6c! shows all in teh 30's


You lucky bum. Your temps take a poop on mine. I never see the 20's. Mine stay around 38-40 idle thanks to my crappy cooler and lack of good paste, in addition to my 1.325 VID. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna switch to a Q8200 in the future.


----------



## UkGouki

im really lucky with my chip not many q6600's can hit and maintain 3.6ghz with under 30'c temps at load now that the AS5 is working in im hitting 44c







1.39v!!


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaDaBOOM* 
Real temps tjmax should be set at 100c for the q6600.

WRONG 90c for q6600 GO from INTELS REFERENCE DESIGN there is also a thread with the image direct from intel on here somewhere









http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...postcount=2400

with tj max at 100 in real temp i get 36c idle temp which is also the same temp im showing in everest in Bios im showing 28c so its damn confusing current room/ambient temp is 20c i tend to believe bios over the others if i set tjmax to 90 on real temp it shows the same as bios


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
im really lucky with my chip not many q6600's can hit and maintain 3.6ghz with under 30'c temps at load now that the AS5 is working in im hitting 44c







1.39v!!

You should frame it and hang it on the wall. Those are dualcore temps.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
true! But one thing I wonder.. what is this ``red mode`` on your E8400??

It's just a dumb idea I had. A stoplight in the USA has 3 colors. Green, Yellow, Red. green=safe 3.0ghz Yellow=3.6ghz and Red=4.0ghz.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*


It's just a dumb idea I had. A stoplight in the USA has 3 colors. Green, Yellow, Red. green=safe 3.0ghz Yellow=3.6ghz and Red=4.0ghz.


aha







think it should be more like this:

green=safe 4ghz *|* yellow=a little better 4.5ghz *|* red=this is sparta! 5ghz+++


----------



## BaDaBOOM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
WRONG 90c for q6600 GO from INTELS REFERENCE DESIGN there is also a thread with the image direct from intel on here somewhere









http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...postcount=2400

with tj max at 100 in real temp i get 36c idle temp which is also the same temp im showing in everest in Bios im showing 28c so its damn confusing current room/ambient temp is 20c i tend to believe bios over the others if i set tjmax to 90 on real temp it shows the same as bios









If I set realtemp at 90c I get idle temps on air 21-20-18-17 and full load temps 48-48-46-46 with a 1.47 vcore. This seems really hard to belive.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BaDaBOOM*


If I set realtemp at 90c I get idle temps on air 21-20-18-17 and full load temps 48-48-46-46 with a 1.47 vcore. This seems really hard to belive.



hmm.. not to sure about that either! maybe we are used to high temps?


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BaDaBOOM*


If I set realtemp at 90c I get idle temps on air 21-20-18-17 and full load temps 48-48-46-46 with a 1.47 vcore. This seems really hard to belive.


It doesn't really matter where you set the TJ max too. What is important, is the distance to TJ max. Either way, your distance to TJmax will remain the same. You want to be as far away from TJ Max as possible.

I'll give you an example. Use the stock intel cooler. You can set your TJ to 90 and run full load at 54C. You can then use an aftermarket cooler, set TJ max to 100 and run at 60C. Using the stock intel cooler, you are -36C from TJ max and with an aftermarket cooler you are -40C from TJ max. That means that the stock Intel cooler is running closer to TJ max., because the TJ max is set at 90. This also means that the stock Intel cooler runs your processor hotter.

I'm going to clearify what I just said. Using that same example, now set your TJ max to 100 for the stock Intel cooler. You'll find that the Intel cooler is actually running at 64C (+10C).


----------



## BaDaBOOM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hmm.. not to sure about that either! maybe we are used to high temps?










We must be


----------



## test tube

Q6700 3.2ghz

1.3250 VID
Settings:
Vcore: 1.38750V
HT: 1.4
NB: 1.4
SB: 1.5
FSB QDR: 1280
RAM: 800
Multiplier: 10x

Holy heat dissipation batman, I'm using this with an antec 900 with a xigmatek hdt 1283 w/ 6 120mm fans and one 200mm fan above the heatsink, this high VID q6700s suck. It requires about 1.43 for 3.33ghz and even then runs a bit unstable, besides it starts running over 70c so it's not really an option. the q6600 settings at the beginning of this thread don't work at all, my P5N-D downright refuses a 1600mhz FSB even with the voltage of all the chipsets at 1.6v. this is a brand spankin new p5n-d with the 801 bios so maybe these aren't quite as overclockable too.

on a side note the sapphire 4850 w/ the aftermarket sink OCs very well


----------



## go4life

that is a terrible vid! Just like I had on my Q6600...

anyways, that temp was a little high I think, try to re-fit your xigmatek!
Then if that helps, we can try some better overclocking









do you have a fan on your xigmatek, or just in the case?


----------



## raydotulung

This is my 1st setup -

Q6600 G0 3.2ghz
Vcore: 1.45000V - BIOS
HT: 1.44
NB: 1.44
SB: 1.50
FSB QDR: 1422
RAM: 800 5-5-5-12
Multiplier: 9x

with the above setting it was OCCT stabled (2 hours mix test)

Then i increase the FSB and lower the multiplier =

Settings:
Vcore: 1.48V - BIOS
HT: 1.44
NB: 1.44
SB: 1.50
FSB QDR: 1600
RAM: 800
Multiplier: 8x

it wont passed OCCT test.., but i can play FSX for 9 hours without crashing the system

Question:
1. Do i need to set everything so i can pass OCCT test?, if yes .... question

2. Should i put more Vcore first? or i should increase my NB first just to make it OCCT stable.

Here is my last question:








When should i stop overclocking my system:
a. CPU-ID vcore load => 1.5 volt
b. temp => 72 degree
Seeing this thread i'm very sure Q6600 can reach 3.6 Ghz stable


----------



## go4life

Hi and welcome









I dont have any experience with OCCT, I always use prime95 with small FFT's.
I have used 1.55v for everyday use on the Q6600 before, but if you want your cpu to live a little more dont use more than 1.5v in real time, and try to keep the temp under 70c.

Try to set vcore to 1.51v in bios, and test 3.4ghz with 9x multiplier and see if that is stable!









You might have run into a fsb hole, thats why it cant be stable, im not sure but, try it


----------



## raydotulung

hi go4life... what a quick response,
this is my first post..

just want to make sure I'm watching the right vcore indicator before I go any further.

I found there are 4 different core voltage <P5N-D 0801 BIOS>
1. BIOS - under hardware monitor menu
2. BIOS - under jumper free configuration menu
3. VISTA - CPU-Z vcore - during idle
4. VISTA - CPU-Z vcore - during the test

hope its not a silly question, i'm a new born baby boy who wants to overclock


----------



## the_silencer

After a week of creeping on this thread, I've successfully summed up the courage and learned enough about overclocking to take my Q6600 to 3.4ghz on my P5N-D. Apparently my Q6600 is one of the less desirable CPUs b/c it has a VID of 1.325v. I can take it to 3.6 ghz but it fails Prime95 after 5 mins







It's rock stable at 3.4 ghz after 10 hours on prime95, which I think is more than good enough. My Sunbeam core contact cooler has given me outstanding results, with the max core temp. never going past 58 celcius after 10 hours. Idles around 28 celcius. After pencil modding it w/ a 2HD pencil, it shows no vdroop under load! I'm a total newb but I'm completely satisfied with my results after achieving over 15K on 35mark06! Here are my settings for anyone who wants to give it a shot.

Settings:
Vcore: 1.41V - BIOS, 1.392V CPU-z
HT: 1.46
NB: 1.44
SB: 1.50
FSB QDR: 1700
RAM: 850 @ 2.1v
8x


----------



## UkGouki

well mine @ 3.6 is due to having a true black edition with a q6600 VID which is 1.1500 @ stock for 3.6ghz im using 1.4275v 1.38v under stress ht 1.5v nb 1.5v sb i leave on auto and 2 GB of ram not 4 as soon as i try all 4 sticks even stock my bios wont post !


----------



## go4life

@ raydo, no problem







the one you want is nr.2! its not a silly question, everyone have to start somewhere right?









@ silencer, welcome!







your settings seem fine! But what did you use for 3.6ghz?


----------



## the_silencer

The setting you posted on the 1st page of course! The 4th core always seems to get errors after 5 mins. Im perfectly happy at 3.4 ghz, since its doesn't seem to require much vcore. i'm just surprised how easily my Q6600 OCed, especially after reading all those horror stories about ppl who can't get past 2.8ghz! GO4LIFE you are a GOD!


----------



## the_silencer

@ UKGOUKI: Try upping your RAM voltage to 2.2v. FAiling that, try underclocking your RAM to 800MHz and tightening the timings.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_silencer* 
The setting you posted on the 1st page of course! The 4th core always seems to get errors after 5 mins. Im perfectly happy at 3.4 ghz, since its doesn't seem to require much vcore. i'm just surprised how easily my Q6600 OCed, especially after reading all those horror stories about ppl who can't get past 2.8ghz! GO4LIFE you are a GOD!


Lol xD Im no God, I just played around in bios! Simple as that








Well 3.4ghz will be more than enough! You know, 3ghz on the Q6600 ran my 8800GT Sli setup without being a bottleneck, so you will be safe









But thanks for the kind words


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

How do you change memory timings? Is that in the bios settings?


----------



## the_silencer

Yup. I believe its under advance and there should be an option to change the timings.


----------



## raydotulung

@the_silencer, nice setup







will try this setting.. 
love to see if i can pass 1600 FSB QDR on this P5N-D

Settings:
Vcore: 1.41V - BIOS, 1.392V CPU-z
HT: 1.46
NB: 1.44
SB: 1.50
FSB QDR: 1700
RAM: 850 @ 2.1v
8x[/QUOTE]


----------



## raydotulung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


@ raydo, no problem







the one you want is nr.2! its not a silly question, everyone have to start somewhere right?










Vcore 1.5v is too hot for my HSF, after 8 minutes it got me to 70C..
but anyway, thanks to let me know nr.2..

will post my result


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_silencer*


@ UKGOUKI: Try upping your RAM voltage to 2.2v. FAiling that, try underclocking your RAM to 800MHz and tightening the timings.


treid and treid my ram is pc6400 800mhz i treid dropping to 667mhz upping volts to 2.2v setting timings to 5.5.5.15 even though native is 4.4.4.12 etc...

no matter what this mobo hates 4x 1gb xms2's yet can run 4x geil's without issue what im going to do is sell my 4x 1gb's and get 2x 2gb instead


----------



## j0ker

I'm having a little trouble OC'ing my Q6600 and FSB. I used the Vcore, HT, NB, and SB values for 3.2 ghz posted on the first page, and set the FSB to 1500. After I saved and restarted the system failed and everything went back to default. My memory is unlinked and the multiplier is 9x. Any suggestions?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j0ker* 
I'm having a little trouble OC'ing my Q6600 and FSB. I used the Vcore, HT, NB, and SB values for 3.2 ghz posted on the first page, and set the FSB to 1500. After I saved and restarted the system failed and everything went back to default. My memory is unlinked and the multiplier is 9x. Any suggestions?

Give us your vid and some temp readings.


----------



## kimosabi

Try dropping the multiplier to x8 and raise FSB to 1600. Also if youre running unlinked: what RAMspeed, and whats your stock RAMspeeds?
The glory of being able to run unlinked is that you're always able to tweak RAM and FSB somewhat independent of eachother.
I would also set the RAM as close to stock speeds and timings as possible in your case.


----------



## j0ker

^^ I'm running a very light load <10% at 35C for cores 1 and 2, and 30C for cores 3 and 4.

^Stock OCZ Platinum RAM is at 4-4-3-15 @800 mhz

Edit: When I open CPU-Z and look under Mainboard, it says I have an nVidia 650i SLI chipset. But I have an ASUS P5N-D mobo, which is a 750i SLI. Who is lying?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Is there a difference between having a lower multiplier and higher fsb instead of a higher multiplier and lower fsb? Is one better then the other?


----------



## ljapilot

Joker
What Bios version do you have?? CPU-Z told me the same thing until I updated it. Also some people better luck on overclocking with newer Bios. Just like before unlink the RAM and run it stock while doing your cpu overclock. That way when it is unstable you can narrow it down.

Good Luck

Captain Skyhawk
I dont really know I have read different things. I did 1600FSB and 8x so I could link my RAM to it. Again just read that is better. Maybe I will unlink it and do 3.2 with a 9x and see if I can see a difference. If I get around to it I will report back any difference I can see.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0ker*


^^ I'm running a very light load <10% at 35C for cores 1 and 2, and 30C for cores 3 and 4.

^Stock OCZ Platinum RAM is at 4-4-3-15 @800 mhz

Edit: When I open CPU-Z and look under Mainboard, it says I have an nVidia 650i SLI chipset. But I have an ASUS P5N-D mobo, which is a 750i SLI. Who is lying?


It really is a basic 650i chipset with a nForce 200-chip add on for the SLi management. That makes it 750i.
Its not really a reference 750i design but a bastard in-between thing.

Theres different variations in the 750i design so both cpu-z and Asus are right.


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


It really is a basic 650i chipset with a nForce 200-chip add on for the SLi management. That makes it 750i.
Its not really a reference 750i design but a bastard in-between thing.

Theres different variations in the 750i design so both cpu-z and Asus are right.










Thx now I know whu cpu-z messed with my head xD
3Ghz stable 30Â°C idle 45Â°C load, slowly continuing on up ^^


----------



## j0ker

Here is all I am able to push out with these settings:

BIOS Vcore: 1.425
HT:1.68
NB:1.68
SB:1.62
FSB: 1400 (MAX, anything over that fails)
Multiplier: 8X
RAM: 850

It's pitiful. And it's running quite hot on low load. I'm beginning to think there is a CPU problem here. This batch isn't good to OC.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j0ker* 
Here is all I am able to push out with these settings:

BIOS Vcore: 1.425
HT:1.68
NB:1.68
SB:1.62
FSB: 1400 (MAX, anything over that fails)
Multiplier: 8X
RAM: 850

It's pitiful. And it's running quite hot on low load. I'm beginning to think there is a CPU problem here. This batch isn't good to OC.










Youre way too high on your NB and HT voltages. nVIDIA states that maximum safe volts are 1.5.
Try lowering them since too high voltage on those also inhibit stability/functionality.
Such high voltage on th SB is also not necessary.
*Lower them.*


----------



## ljapilot

Are you using AI suite to overclock?? DONT!!!!! do everything in the Bios yourself. Go in the Bios set your ram to stock timings and voltage. Also do you have a 2x2 set or a 4x1 set??? Try these settings from Bios.

Vcore 1.45
HT 1.4
NB 1.4
SB 1.5
FSB 1333 (which will be 3.0)
Multi 9x

Get rid of AI suite does nothing just screw your system up. As far as the temps those are very high for no load. Its either airflow through the case or you need to reseat your heatsink and get some better thermal paste. Also might be those FSB holes people talk about. might need to make a bigger jump on the FSB if you can get your temps under control.

Good Luck


----------



## j0ker

I tried with low settings, and I'm using BIOS to OC. Those settings were the highest I've gone and it only yielded a highly unstable 2.8. I suspect I didn't install the heatsink correctly or perhaps damaged it. Airflow isn't the best in my case.

I've done Vcore 1.325 HT 1.3 NB 1.3 SB 1.5 and it's still at 2.4

FSB at 1333 is impossible unless I use very high CPU clock settings.


----------



## go4life

hmm.. re-seat your cpu cooler right away joker! that is TERRIBLE temps! If you get better temps it will most likely be much more stable when you are overclocking! try to clean up your case to, so you can get better airflow! 
What thermalpaste did you use, and how much did you put on?


----------



## j0ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hmm.. re-seat your cpu cooler right away joker! that is TERRIBLE temps! If you get better temps it will most likely be much more stable when you are overclocking! try to clean up your case to, so you can get better airflow! 
What thermalpaste did you use, and how much did you put on?


The paste on the bottom of the AC7 Freezer Pro. I damaged the fins a little during installation. Im going to get a Zalman.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0ker*


The paste on the bottom of the AC7 Freezer Pro. I damaged the fins a little during installation. Im going to get a Zalman.


pre-installed paste = baaaad...

why not get a true 120 or something? Im so tired of all the Zalman's lol


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

J0ker I have the same vid as you as well as a crappy cooler with almost no thermal paste on it. Try these settings I have for a stable 3.0ghz:

vcore: 1.28125
ht: 1.3
nb: 1.3
sb: 1.5
fsb: 1333
9x

I get around 42 idle and around 60 load with these settings. These are what I'm using untill I get my lapped true and a q8200 or q9400.


----------



## j0ker

I reseated the CPU cooler and spread the paste around more. Lowered idle temp from 37-38 to 32-33C. Skyhawk, I'll try those numbers out now.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0ker*


I reseated the CPU cooler and spread the paste around more. Lowered idle temp from 37-38 to 32-33C. Skyhawk, I'll try those numbers out now.


that sounds a lot better! load temp?


----------



## Skylin3

erm.. will the Q9550 overclock properly on this board ?


----------



## kimosabi

Hey welcome to OCN and what do you mean by properly? Its not the best board but not the worst either.

Go to your UserCP and fill in your specs for us.


----------



## j0ker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
that sounds a lot better! load temp?

SUCCESS! updated to 0801 BIOS, used Skyhawk's settings tweaked just a bit and achieved 3.0 gHz at 34C idle!!! Thanks to all who helped me. I'll see how the temps go when I play Crysis, and maybe even take it to 3.2 or 3.4 later.


----------



## kimosabi

Now dont forget to stress test it.


----------



## go4life

like Kim said,you need to stress the cpu! Use prime95 or OCCT! then use small FFT's! It will be under 100% load then, and run it for 1 hour at least to check its stability!


----------



## Cryptedvick

doesnt this card have only 8x 8x SLi??


----------



## Skylin3

will do, oh, and i mean ? is it going to be an issue to overclock ? im a noob at overclocking... I don't have the CPU or motherboard yet, thinking of buying them.. i know is not the best, but is affordable..


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skylin3* 
will do, oh, and i mean ? is it going to be an issue to overclock ? im a noob at overclocking... I don't have the CPU or motherboard yet, thinking of buying them.. i know is not the best, but is affordable..

I got my Q6600 up to 3.6ghz stable with this board. Its a decent board! Not the best, but it works pretty well!

and crypted.., not sure but I think you are right!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Congrats j0ker. Now my advice would be to leave prime95 on when you go to sleep tonight that way you will get a pretty thorough stress test. Also, if you haven't done the pencil mod yet you should consider doing that too. But glad I could help.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
doesnt this card have only 8x 8x SLi??

No it features full 2x16 SLi.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skylin3* 
will do, oh, and i mean ? is it going to be an issue to overclock ? im a noob at overclocking... I don't have the CPU or motherboard yet, thinking of buying them.. i know is not the best, but is affordable..

Its not going to be an issue to overclock at all. Its a great card for the price and the BIOS has a good layout for noobs like us.









I sure can recommend it for new OCers.


----------



## Skylin3

ok, thanks for the help guys, all i got to do is save up money ^_^ for a new CPU and mobo ! do you think i need another PSU ?!


----------



## Skylin3

you think you can help me OC when i get the parts ?


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skylin3* 
ok, thanks for the help guys, all i got to do is save up money ^_^ for a new CPU and mobo ! do you think i need another PSU ?!

That PSU will do fine. What CPU are you getting? And if you're going to OC it you'll also need an aftermarket CPU-cooler. Dont get a Silent Knight 2. Its expensive and not all good.








The TRUE is very popular, fairly cheap and good:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...0120%20extreme

Slap a 120mm fan on it and you got yourself a winner.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skylin3* 
you think you can help me OC when i get the parts ?

Sure mate! Were here to help eachother.


----------



## Skylin3

i got a zalman 9700LED







will that work ? im gonna get a Q9550


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skylin3* 
you think you can help me OC when i get the parts ?

Of course. When I first bought my stuff the guys on this board helped me out tremendously.


----------



## Skylin3

thanks for your support


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylin3*


i got a zalman 9700LED







will that work ? im gonna get a Q9550


Ooops, my bad.


----------



## Skylin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Ooops, my bad.


is it a good cooler or is it gonna be a problem ?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylin3*


is it a good cooler or is it gonna be a problem ?


it is an ok cooler! not the worst, not the best








Its definitely MUCH better than the stock intel cooler


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Whats the best of these 3? http://tinyurl.com/94vyzy


----------



## Skylin3

ill say first 1, better airflow, but a bit noisy !


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Whats the best of these 3? http://tinyurl.com/94vyzy


first one


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Whats the best of these 3? http://tinyurl.com/94vyzy


The slipstream. The other two are noisier at full speed and they move less air.


----------



## the_silencer

I personally swear by my Core Contact Freezer: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...act%20freezeer
It's Frostytech.com's highest rated HSF and has given me phenomonal temps. http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm I'm surprised not more folks use it.


----------



## j0ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Now dont forget to stress test it.


Prime 95 Log:

[Sat Dec 20 16:19:09 2008]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

3 cores failed in 3 minutes. What should I be doing to correct this?

Prime95 says 
"If you are overclocking then try increasing the core voltage, reduce the
CPU speed, reduce the front side bus speed, or change the memory timings
(CAS latency). Also try asking for help in one of the forums above - they
may have other ideas to try." <- that would be overclock.net


----------



## UkGouki

i found bios 0801 best for me me i get less vdroop with it when i was on 0601 which the board came with vdroop was so bad it was showing 1.050v on stock!

some peeps with this board had to vmod it to get solid stable overclocks im still at 3.6ghz!









ram is underclocked though 800mhz @ 5.5.5.18 t2 only way i could get it to pass 24hours of prime









my full settings for Q6600 with a VID of 1.1500 
FSB = 1600
Multi = x9
Vcore = 1.4275
NB = 1.5v
HT = 1.5v
SB = AUTO
VRAM= 2.110v

Pci/P&p
plug and play os set to NO!
Pci/Pcie set to PCIE< get full pcie2.0 support









all energy saving programs off AI suite UNINSTALLED

hope this helps others reach the godly 3.6ghz status


----------



## JJs809ny

this boad have some problem with the bios

MAJOR incompatibility issues.
Audio drivers not functioning correctly = BSOD. Once I installed the Realtek drivers directly, I still don't have sound out of the front speakers.
SATA controller does NOT work with DVD Burner drives. Tons of inconsistent BSOD errors.


----------



## Skylin3

RMA ? Not everyone's lucky..


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JJs809ny*


this boad have some problem with the bios

MAJOR incompatibility issues.
Audio drivers not functioning correctly = BSOD. Once I installed the Realtek drivers directly, I still don't have sound out of the front speakers.
SATA controller does NOT work with DVD Burner drives. Tons of inconsistent BSOD errors.


i got no errors what so ever with onboard audio i dont use a sata burner mines ide i do have an external blueray drive what uses Esata works really well imo


----------



## go4life

@ joker, try to add 0.02v to vcore, and try again, if not add 0.02v again









@ ukG. Nice


----------



## the_silencer

Is anyone runny in SLI mode? Can anyone fully confirm that this board can fully run 2 pci-e cards in 16X mode? I can't seem to find a straight answer anywear?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_silencer*


Is anyone runny in SLI mode? Can anyone fully confirm that this board can fully run 2 pci-e cards in 16X mode? I can't seem to find a straight answer anywear?


think the official 750i board is 8x/8x.
My friend runs 8800gts in sli, and it works great









edit: he didnt get any more fps with his cards on my 780i mobo, so I guess it will work fine! (not sure how it is with top cards though)


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_silencer*


Is anyone runny in SLI mode? Can anyone fully confirm that this board can fully run 2 pci-e cards in 16X mode? I can't seem to find a straight answer anywear?


Sig'd rig








As far as GPU-z sais it's x16.

This is what Sandra told me.

By speeddevilz


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_silencer*


Is anyone runny in SLI mode? Can anyone fully confirm that this board can fully run 2 pci-e cards in 16X mode? I can't seem to find a straight answer anywear?


Yes it is fully supporting 2x16x PCIE 2.0 SLi.

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1...33&modelmenu=1

And read this. Especially page 2 and 3.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mai...sus-p5n-d.html


----------



## the_silencer

Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_silencer* 
I personally swear by my Core Contact Freezer: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...act%20freezeer
It's Frostytech.com's highest rated HSF and has given me phenomonal temps. http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm I'm surprised not more folks use it.

That's the main reason I bought it because of it's reviews on Frostytech. But the temps it has given me suck really bad and I def need better cooler. What kinda temps are you getting? And are you using the tx-2 or some other paste?


----------



## slickwilly

The real killer on this board is the chip set it runs hot, it blows hot air on to your video card and other peripherals around your CPU and nobody makes a water block for this board Asus had to be different, the holes around the chip are not square I mean they are offset on the top so the mount for an Nvidia ref. 750 board will not fit.
I have ordered some 110 copper flat bar and I am going to try making my own, I have the skills and access to the tools.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
The real killer on this board is the chip set it runs hot, it blows hot air on to your video card and other peripherals around your CPU and nobody makes a water block for this board Asus had to be different, the holes around the chip are not square I mean they are offset on the top so the mount for an Nvidia ref. 750 board will not fit.
I have ordered some 110 copper flat bar and I am going to try making my own, I have the skills and access to the tools.

You need to fill us in on that project.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
You need to fill us in on that project.









_I will_


----------



## go4life

ooooh, sounds cool slickwilly! I so want to see this! Maybe make your own cpu block to?


----------



## Skylin3

i found some chipset coolers, dunno if they're for this board or not.. 
http://www.thecoolingshop.com/index.php/cPath/98_3


----------



## go4life

dont think they will fit skyline!


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylin3*


i found some chipset coolers, dunno if they're for this board or not.. 
http://www.thecoolingshop.com/index.php/cPath/98_3


This is how it looks like under the HS:










Theres two chips. SPP(NB) and the nFORCE 200-chip. Thats the reason why it gets so hot.
A spot-cooler is much better than the stock 70mm fan.


----------



## SpeedDevil

Do you guys use the extra supplied fan for the heatsink? I've seen screens of people using it when the have installed an aftermarket cooler. Although asus said not to use it unless cooling passively. So which is it now


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil*


Do you guys use the extra supplied fan for the heatsink? I've seen screens of people using it when the have installed an aftermarket cooler. Although asus said not to use it unless cooling passively. So which is it now 


I had it on, even when I was on air! test for yourself, and see how the temps are!


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I had it on, even when I was on air! test for yourself, and see how the temps are!


Well I'm testing a 3,4Ghz setting atm with 31Â°C idle and load 46Â°C atm but then again those are cpu temps =D (vcore 1.3625v in bios so count in the vdrop) Can't get asus probe to run on vista here so I haven't got the slightest clue about my chipset temps. Better get a tool before it's too late ^^"


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil*


Well I'm testing a 3,4Ghz setting atm with 31Â°C idle and load 46Â°C atm but then again those are cpu temps =D (vcore 1.3625v in bios so count in the vdrop) Can't get asus probe to run on vista here so I haven't got the slightest clue about my chipset temps. Better get a tool before it's too late ^^"


wow thats a low vcore! 
dont use asus probe... Use core temp, everest and hw-monitor







that should give you most temps


----------



## SpeedDevil

It might be too low but we'll know when prime fails =D

Hmm but everest doesn't tell me much more I already knew with Sandra, and it even tells me I have directx 9.0c Oo strange very much. Now still looking for temps, the 'sensor' section shows blank...

HW-Monitor does it's job =)
Not running prime here for a sec.

By speeddevilz


----------



## Skylin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


dont think they will fit skyline!


Yeah, the heatsink is to big for the fan..


----------



## go4life

hey speeddevil, why dont you aim for 4ghz? should be possible with your cpu!

@ skyline, well can always work eh?


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hey speeddevil, why dont you aim for 4ghz? should be possible with your cpu!

@ skyline, well can always work eh?










ehe ^^" could try but will the TRUE handle the heat? I'll need more voltage and probably have to go to 1,5 in bios with the vdrop.
I have a VID of 1,275v

ow and I noticed something too, when I put the fsb on 1360 my ram went a little below 800. Is that a sign of doom or just something not to think about? Also when playing around a bit earlier if the fsb is 1600 or higher I get a notification about some tables being progressed when rebooting Oo. Didn't get much further then the loading of vista since the vcore was obviously to low for that xD


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil*


ehe ^^" could try but will the TRUE handle the heat? I'll need more voltage and probably have to go to 1,5 in bios with the vdrop.
I have a VID of 1,275v

ow and I noticed something too, when I put the fsb on 1360 my ram went a little below 800. Is that a sign of doom or just something not to think about? Also when playing around a bit earlier if the fsb is 1600 or higher I get a notification about some tables being progressed when rebooting Oo. Didn't get much further then the loading of vista since the vcore was obviously to low for that xD


its worth to try







Seen many people use 1.5-1.6v on a TRUE.
Its no problem to run the ram under 800, I do it all the time when I oc my cpu! When you get the cpu stable you fix the ram









nice vid btw


----------



## Skylin3




----------



## go4life

Im just wondering skyline, why did you post your temps in a 750i thread? lol


----------



## Skylin3

don't actually know, i just wanted to show you my temps and V's

Delete post ?


----------



## go4life

no harm done! leave it. But why havent you oc'ed your cpu?


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil*


ow and I noticed something too, when I put the fsb on 1360 my ram went a little below 800. Is that a sign of doom or just something not to think about? Also when playing around a bit earlier if the fsb is 1600 or higher I get a notification about some tables being progressed when rebooting Oo.


at 1600FSB, BIOS is adjusting itself to the 400bus speed strap. you'll see this at 800, 1066, 1333, 1600, and 1864(mine switched at 1867)


----------



## Skylin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


no harm done! leave it. But why havent you oc'ed your cpu?


1. Dunno how








2. is already at 3.0 GHz, don't see the point








3. **** motherboard...









How do you overclock ram ?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylin3*


1. Dunno how








2. is already at 3.0 GHz, don't see the point








3. **** motherboard...









How do you overclock ram ?


1. you are on ocn, ask the amd people and they will learn you!








2. 4ghz you said?








3. try!

set up the mhz! and adjust the timings! try to overclock your cpu first


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


its worth to try







Seen many people use 1.5-1.6v on a TRUE.
Its no problem to run the ram under 800, I do it all the time when I oc my cpu! When you get the cpu stable you fix the ram









nice vid btw










Thx







well in that case let's try out to get to 3,6 first and move up from there, it would be awesome to hit 4Ghz. Now I've tried 1440 x 10 and I upped the vcore to have some reserve (i hoped) to 1,45v then I get 1,4-1,42 with the vdrop.
Now prime won't run it's small fft for more then 1min and large fft's get stuck in no time.
vcore 1,4-1,42
ht 1,42
nb 1,42
sb 1,5
fsb 1440
multi x10
vram 1,990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*


at 1600FSB, BIOS is adjusting itself to the 400bus speed strap. you'll see this at 800, 1066, 1333, 1600, and 1864(mine switched at 1867)


thx very much =D

both rep+


----------



## squareshot

good thread. wish it was around before i had started OCing the vcore drop hard to see
a first, but still learning.


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squareshot*


good thread. wish it was around before i had started OCing the vcore drop hard to see
a first, but still learning.


Hi and welcome (although I'm self pretty new and still immensly green)








Nice OC you got running there.
It indeed is a handy thread, thaught me alot and is still helping me. 
Let's hear it for Go4Life


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squareshot*


good thread. wish it was around before i had started OCing the vcore drop hard to see
a first, but still learning.




Thats a nice OC you have there.

Now forgive me for posting this, guys, i need to show this to go4life before he sends someone to get his old cpu back.








It took me a while to get it running @ 500FSB and 4gHz.


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Now forgive me for posting this, guys, i need to show this to go4life before he sends someone to get his old cpu back.








It took me a while to get it running @ 500FSB and 4gHz.


Damn I'd barricade the doors and windows







n1!!


----------



## go4life

@ squareshot, welcome!







nice oc to! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here!









@ speeddevil, set vcore to 1.5v in bios, remember this board has a TERRIBLE vdroop!









@ kim! Im still not happy! 4.2ghz please!


----------



## kimosabi

I crashed and burned @ 4.25. Doin it over again. From a different angle. Maybe im doin something wrong. Ill let you know, go4life.


----------



## go4life

try 4.2ghz first, sometimes 0.05ghz can make a big difference! How much vcore did you use?


----------



## kimosabi

I was at 1.37 in BIOS. Im not sure whether i want to run high fsb or 9.5 multi.


----------



## go4life

run 9.5 multi, and set vcore to 1.4v in bios! And have you played around with GTL volts and so on? That will make a BIG difference!


----------



## kimosabi

Ive played around plenty. Not too sure if ive been a good boy and done 4hour+ testing everytime though. 
Things will happen and i will win.


----------



## go4life

well, just try out!

kos deg


----------



## the_silencer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
That's the main reason I bought it because of it's reviews on Frostytech. But the temps it has given me suck really bad and I def need better cooler. What kinda temps are you getting? And are you using the tx-2 or some other paste?

I get around 24-35 Celciusat idle, <60 degrees at Prime 95 load. Yes I do use the TX2 that comes w/ the cooler, apparently its one of the best on the market. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835154003
Your underperforming cooler could've been a result of: bad mounting, too much paste/too little paste. Remember, the manufacturer recommends you apply 2x the usual amount of paste for the CCC due to its direct contact design.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_silencer* 
I get around 24-35 Celciusat idle, <60 degrees at Prime 95 load. Yes I do use the TX2 that comes w/ the cooler, apparently its one of the best on the market. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835154003
Your underperforming cooler could've been a result of: bad mounting, too much paste/too little paste. Remember, the manufacturer recommends you apply 2x the usual amount of paste for the CCC due to its direct contact design.

That could be the case. When I first mounted it I applied way too much paste, then I later went in and cleaned out a lot of the excess and now there is probably too little paste. It's definitely not bad mounting. I'm gonna buy some arctic silver and see if it helps some. If not, I'm gonna move on to a TRUE.


----------



## go4life

That could help some degrees, but remember the Artic Silver 5 need at least a good 3 days to set! (2-5c less on load after 3days usually)

and if you haven't read how to apply it, here it is








http://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_rout...2intelas5.html

have fun


----------



## raydotulung

3.4Ghz
OCCT Stable.... max temp 63








Prime95 small FFT ... on going

Is it okay if I run 24/7 with this configuration?


----------



## kimosabi

I would do a 4hour blend test first.









*edit* And i love those pencil-mod Vcore curves. How much grafite?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


I would do a 4hour blend test first.









*edit* And i love those pencil-mod Vcore curves. How much grafite?


nicenice!

for the pencil mod, its no answer, its different from all pc's.. you need to test yourself!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Is it possible to put too much grafite on and screw it up. Because the first time I did it, it actually made my vdroop worse.


----------



## raydotulung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Is it possible to put too much grafite on and screw it up. Because the first time I did it, it actually made my vdroop worse.


dont know about this... what I did is I use 2B steadler pencil.. and I pencil it for about 5 minutes coz I dont know how much is enough









I just realized my Q6600 has a bad VID of 1.325







, I've seen others with lower VID. Here is the statistics from toms. http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/24...9-q6600-owners

158 replies so far for G0 stepping Q6600s:
(VID: # of replies)
1.1125: 1
1.1520: 1
1.1625: 5
1.2000: 5
1.2125: 9
1.2150: 1
1.2200: 1
1.2250: 8
1.2375: 10
1.2500: 16
1.2525: 1
1.2600: 1
1.2625: 17
1.2650: 1
1.2700: 1
1.2750: 25
1.2850: 1
1.2875: 23
1.3000: 17
1.3125: 10
1.3250: 5

It's a huge difference between my 1.3125 to the lowest 1.1125.
Is it true VID 1.1125 can have much more lower VCore to run 3.4 Ghz?


----------



## the_silencer

@raydotulung
While it is true that Q6600s w/ lower VIDs can run w/ less voltage and is therefore more efficient, practical realworld results will vary. I am stuck w/ a VID of 1.325 and I had no issues OCing it to 3.6 Ghz. My 4th core would fail Prime95 in 5mins but in real world applications(3D mark06, farcry 2, fallout 3), my comp. never crashes. I downclocked my CPU to 3.4Ghz and it's prime95 stable, so you should be alrite. As for pencil modding, I used a 2 HB pencil and used enough graphite to cover the metal parts completely, which took me 2 mins. If you did it right you should suffer from very little or ideally no vdroop under load.


----------



## raydotulung

@the_silencer
No wonder I had the same experience, before it was OCCT stable I use to play COD, Crysis and FSX (VCore about 3 clicks lower) and it runs smooth.
To get 8x245 stable, I use your settings as a base and needs more bumps on the vcore.
About the pencil mod, is it normal if vcore goes up under during load? coz before the pencil mod my vcore will drop instead of going up (you can see it on the 3rd att thumbnails).

Better I try 3.6Ghz before I jump to 3.8Ghz (9x425).
Can you give me your setting for 3.6Ghz? is it 9x400? 
Vcore:.. HT:.. NB:.. SB:..

My current BIOS setting (8x425)
VCore:1.43v
HT:1.46v
NB:1.44v
SB:1.50v


----------



## the_silencer

Your voltages going up during load doesn't really sound normal but as long as they're not going down I suppose there isn't really a cause for concern... I'm a newb as well so you may have to ask someone w/ more experience than me. The fluctuations may be caused by overzealous penciling so you can try removing the graphite w/ rubbing alcohol (I think thats safe?) and trying again w/ less graphite. Yes, you better try 3.6 Ghz first. I don't think this board is capable of stably OCing to 3.8Ghz w/o a ungodly amount of voltage, if at all in some cases. You should probably shell out for a better motherboard like those cool Asus maximus formula or striker motherbaords, though they cost boatloads of $$. I personally wouldn't risk it unless you're shooting for a 3d mark06 score to brag to your buddies. As for OCing to 3.6Ghz, refer back to the 1st page of this thread. go4life has done an outstanding job of explaining how to get there.


----------



## SpeedDevil

I hear all this pencil-stuff Oo So you can get almost rid of the vdrop by applying graphite to the right positions?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil*


I hear all this pencil-stuff Oo So you can get almost rid of the vdrop by applying graphite to the right positions?


thats right! I did it on my 780i, I had a 0.05v drop before, and when I did the vdrop mod successfully I had 0.01v vdrop







so it helps a lot!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Is it possible to put too much grafite on and screw it up. Because the first time I did it, it actually made my vdroop worse.


yes it is possible to make it worse, but its no big deal! All you need to do, is to wipe your finger over the grafite you added, and do it again


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

I did the pencil mod and it worked super good.


----------



## SpeedDevil

I don't really mind the vdrop, just need to keep it in mind


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil* 
I don't really mind the vdrop, just need to keep it in mind









I don't mind it either, but the reason I did it, is because you can get a higher oc from it







at least a couple of mhz


----------



## raydotulung

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_silencer* 
Your voltages going up during load doesn't really sound normal but as long as they're not going down I suppose there isn't really a cause for concern... I'm a newb as well so you may have to ask someone w/ more experience than me. The fluctuations may be caused by overzealous penciling so you can try removing the graphite w/ rubbing alcohol (I think thats safe?) and trying again w/ less graphite. Yes, you better try 3.6 Ghz first. I don't think this board is capable of stably OCing to 3.8Ghz w/o a ungodly amount of voltage, if at all in some cases. You should probably shell out for a better motherboard like those cool Asus maximus formula or striker motherbaords, though they cost boatloads of $$. I personally wouldn't risk it unless you're shooting for a 3d mark06 score to brag to your buddies. As for OCing to 3.6Ghz, refer back to the 1st page of this thread. go4life has done an outstanding job of explaining how to get there.

Just checked maximus formula and striker, well.. that mobo's are so cool, but $$$.. I will stick (or stuck) with my P5N-D









3.6Ghz is just to high for my cooling setup (max temp 70C and didn't pass OCCT), 3.4Ghz is enough for now









Since I luv to play flight simulator (FSX) on VATSIM for hours, 3.4Ghz is giving me a significant boost on performance. Currently I'm flying 747-400 from LosAngeles to Tokyo with all setting max out. Max Temp is 50C for the last 7 hours of flight.









Merry X'mas all


----------



## raydotulung

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK* 
I did the pencil mod and it worked super good.



















Can I see your Vcore curve (OCCT)? will it be the same as mine?


----------



## go4life

Merry christmas everyone









Have fun!
Christian


----------



## kimosabi

Merry Christmas everyone! And may santa be packed with hardware!


----------



## go4life

amen kim


----------



## SpeedDevil

*Merry Christmas To All!! And may your OC's be without fail!!*


----------



## SpeedDevil

I'm kinda stuck trying 3,6 :/
vcore 1,525 (bios)
ht 1,44
nb 1,44
sb 1,50
fsb 1600 x 9

I can boot up but after a while it'll freeze.


----------



## go4life

whats the vcore in in cpu-z under load?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

1.525 is kinda high isnt it? I generally wouldn't want to go any higher then 1.5, the speed isn't worth it. At 1.28v and 3.0Ghz the Q6600 is plenty fast, anything after that is bonus.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
1.525 is kinda high isnt it? I generally wouldn't want to go any higher then 1.5, the speed isn't worth it. At 1.28v and 3.0Ghz the Q6600 is plenty fast, anything after that is bonus.

If its 1.525 in bios, and with vdrop it might be 1.45v in cpu-z, so not to high! when you get 1.5v in cpu-z is more to the safe limit of the q6600.. But who wants safe?







I had mine at 3.7ghz with 1.55v in cpu-z


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


If its 1.525 in bios, and with vdrop it might be 1.45v in cpu-z, so not to high! when you get 1.5v in cpu-z is more to the safe limit of the q6600.. But who wants safe?







I had mine at 3.7ghz with 1.55v in cpu-z










Well cpu-z said 1,45 or smthin in load, didn't get much tim to see it.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil*


Well cpu-z said 1,45 or smthin in load, didn't get much tim to see it.


Ok, then you can add up to 0.05v more







try to add 0.02v first, and see how it goes!


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Ok, then you can add up to 0.05v more







try to add 0.02v first, and see how it goes!


I just went back from 3,4 settings to 3,2 and it wouldn't post Oo altough the settings where tested alot before. I went in bios and then turned of speedstep. I used it to keep temps a little lower by automatic switching in multiplier. And it posted. Is that Speedstep setting such a big problem? I found it peculiar that he wouldn't post on a voltage far high enough for the 3,2 (I only needed 1,36 in the bios for that)
Could this also be why I needed such a high voltage compared to 3,2 to get 3,4?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Can someone tell me what this is for? I've looked in Manual and don't see.


----------



## kimosabi

Looks like a S/PDIF port to me.

Here:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S/PDIF


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Looks like a S/PDIF port to me.

Here:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S/PDIF


I know what S/PDIF is and that is what it says but.....what the hell is it for? How do you use an S/PDIF thing that looks like that? There is 2 S/PDIF outlets on the real panel. I couldn't find anything about that connector in the manual.


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



I just went back from 3,4 settings to 3,2 and it wouldn't post Oo altough the settings where tested alot before. I went in bios and then turned of speedstep. I used it to keep temps a little lower by automatic switching in multiplier. And it posted. Is that Speedstep setting such a big problem? I found it peculiar that he wouldn't post on a voltage far high enough for the 3,2 (I only needed 1,36 in the bios for that)
Could this also be why I needed such a high voltage compared to 3,2 to get 3,4?


An update on that : I watched my voltage in cpu-z and hw-mon closely while playing a game and I saw it drop from 1,408 to 1,392 and to 1,376 so that's pretty serious. HW-mon gave me a max 1,41 and min 1,38 so that would mean if an OC needs 1,4v to run I'll have to put out a whole lot more than needed to cope with the terrible vdroop ><

(game: FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage in window mode)


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
I know what S/PDIF is and that is what it says but.....what the hell is it for? How do you use an S/PDIF thing that looks like that? There is 2 S/PDIF outlets on the real panel. I couldn't find anything about that connector in the manual.

Read my link please.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil*


An update on that : I watched my voltage in cpu-z and hw-mon closely while playing a game and I saw it drop from 1,408 to 1,392 and to 1,376 so that's pretty serious. HW-mon gave me a max 1,41 and min 1,38 so that would mean if an OC needs 1,4v to run I'll have to put out a whole lot more than needed to cope with the terrible vdroop ><

(game: FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage in window mode)


please! Do the vdrop mod...


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


please! Do the vdrop mod...


Thought so, any tutorials for this board? Could kinda use it


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil*


Thought so, any tutorials for this board? Could kinda use it










First page


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Read my link please.










I already read your link, it didn't help in the least.







Someone help me out here?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
I already read your link, it didn't help in the least.







Someone help me out here?

aint it for sound or something? never understood what it was really









never used it so!


----------



## CyberBoy

PCIE slots are to close together IMO. Looks like an Nforce 4.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberBoy* 
PCIE slots are to close together IMO. Looks like an Nforce 4.

but it goes.. P5N-D is no top of the line motherboard, therefor no top of the line solutions!

So have fun with your x58......


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
I already read your link, it didn't help in the least.







Someone help me out here?

Ok, im not givin up on you yet.








Maybe this will help:
http://www.geekzone.co.nz/forums.asp...&topicid=16116










And read this again:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPDIF

If you havent catched it by now its for sound and ie. RCA connectors.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I didn't even know they made something like that. It usually comes in the form of a sound card. What I don't understand is why you would need something like that if the board already has both coaxial and fiber optic S/PDIF in the rear panel? But thanks for clearing it up, it's been bugging me.


----------



## kimosabi

And thanks for the facepalm.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


And thanks for the facepalm.


lol







poor little Kim<3


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Well tbh that wiki link has nothing on there that would have helped me, but all you had to do was post that picture and my questions would have been answered.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Well tbh that wiki link has nothing on there that would have helped me, but all you had to do was post that picture and my questions would have been answered.


So youre a visual learner. Could have told me that before. Not many people have the ability to read minds.


----------



## ABCWarrior

I am new to the world of overclocking and to be honest this isn't my primary aim, although if I could overclock my rig that would be a bonus!









Basically my problem is that I can boot up with one stick of 2GB Corsair 800MHz RAM but when I add 2 x 2GB sticks to my board all I get is a blank screen.









Would altering the voltages of the North and South bridge, RAM etc help at all? I have considered updating the Bios but am not confident about doing this and would rather try that as a last resort..

Any suggestions would be welcome!

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## s7j3

anyone know the voltage limits of the board for the nb sb and ht? theres no nb temp monitor so i dunno if im pushing the voltage too far when overclocking. Ive been reaching voltages nearing 1.6 for all three


----------



## raydotulung

Came home yesterday and switched on my computer, and No BIOS Post, No Beep, Black screen only!!
I did the Clear RTC RAM (page 2-23 P5N-D Motherboard User Guide), then unplugged my HD and DVD, display adapter, RAM.. still no luck..
The last 2 days I only ran 3.0 Ghz (9x333)


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

So I'm probably gonna order my TRUE this weekend so what's the absolute best fan that I can put on it?


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s7j3*


anyone know the voltage limits of the board for the nb sb and ht? theres no nb temp monitor so i dunno if im pushing the voltage too far when overclocking. Ive been reaching voltages nearing 1.6 for all three


Max recommended volts for NB(SPP) and HT(MCP) are 1.5V. Here take a lookie:

http://www.nvidia.com/docs/CP/45121/...erclocking.pdf

Remember that those voltages are for the chipset. Max voltage for your CPU is provided by Intel.


----------



## squareshot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0ker*


I'm having a little trouble OC'ing my Q6600 and FSB. I used the Vcore, HT, NB, and SB values for 3.2 ghz posted on the first page, and set the FSB to 1500. After I saved and restarted the system failed and everything went back to default. My memory is unlinked and the multiplier is 9x. Any suggestions?


Try memory unlink set all memory values to auto and find your highest FBS first. The NB and HT seems to work better at same voltages, But I did find that the HT voltages need to be a little higher to run stable. I used OCCT on 
mix for 10 minutes for each 20mhz adjustments i had made, then ran OCCT for 20 minutes for every 100mhz increase in FBS. I did run OCCT for 2 hours, then for 4 more hours just set on CPU.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ABCWarrior*


I am new to the world of overclocking and to be honest this isn't my primary aim, although if I could overclock my rig that would be a bonus!









Basically my problem is that I can boot up with one stick of 2GB Corsair 800MHz RAM but when I add 2 x 2GB sticks to my board all I get is a blank screen.









Would altering the voltages of the North and South bridge, RAM etc help at all? I have considered updating the Bios but am not confident about doing this and would rather try that as a last resort..

Any suggestions would be welcome!

Many thanks in advance!


You need to boot into BIOS and make sure that the memory voltage is set to the memory spec provided by Corsair.

Save your settings and boot with only 1 module, make sure things are fine. Then shut down. Add the second module and work from there.

If you still have problems with both modules in there, test each memory module with Memtest86+ and make sure both are fine.

You can also try a different brand of memory just to make sure, that it isn't a compatibilty problem.


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


So I'm probably gonna order my TRUE this weekend so what's the absolute best fan that I can put on it?


You can't go wrong with a decent scythe








Take a look at the Scythe Ultra Kaze which has a whoopin 133.6 CFM
I've put a Scythe kama pwm fan (52.71CFM) on there, very pleased.
Anything with a decent air moving capacity of 120mm and it could also be handy to have it compatible to PWM.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil* 
You can't go wrong with a decent scythe








Take a look at the Scythe Ultra Kaze which has a whoopin 133.6 CFM
I've put a Scythe kama pwm fan (52.71CFM) on there, very pleased.
Anything with a decent air moving capacity of 120mm and it could also be handy to have it compatible to PWM.

Since the Scythe Ultra Kaze is 38mm thick, will it be able to fit on the regular clips? Also, 45dBs







maybe something a little quieter. Maybe with LED's if possible, but not necessary.


----------



## ABCWarrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*


You need to boot into BIOS and make sure that the memory voltage is set to the memory spec provided by Corsair.

Save your settings and boot with only 1 module, make sure things are fine. Then shut down. Add the second module and work from there.

If you still have problems with both modules in there, test each memory module with Memtest86+ and make sure both are fine.

You can also try a different brand of memory just to make sure, that it isn't a compatibilty problem.


Thanks for the advice Flyingin15seconds. Individually both sticks work with my rig and I can boot up normally. Also I have seen bundles with this type of RAM and Motherboard sold together on eBay which suggests hardware incompatibility is not the issue. I visited Corsair's Homepage and it states there that CM2X2048-6400C5 is tested at JEDEC standard latency settings (5-5-5-18) at 1.9V. I have manually set the RAM voltage to around 1.9V in the Bios in addition to the recommended latency settings. I updated the bios too, but to no avail. Still no luck with 2x2GB :S


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ABCWarrior*


Thanks for the advice Flyingin15seconds. Individually both sticks work with my rig and I can boot up normally. Also I have seen bundles with this type of RAM and Motherboard sold together on eBay which suggests hardware incompatibility is not the issue. I visited Corsair's Homepage and it states there that CM2X2048-6400C5 is tested at JEDEC standard latency settings (5-5-5-18) at 1.9V. I have manually set the RAM voltage to around 1.9V in the Bios in addition to the recommended latency settings. I updated the bios too, but to no avail. Still no luck with 2x2GB :S



My friend uses that same ram on his P5N-D! Have you tried both sticks, to see that one of them is not dead?


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Since the Scythe Ultra Kaze is 38mm thick, will it be able to fit on the regular clips? Also, 45dBs







maybe something a little quieter. Maybe with LED's if possible, but not necessary.


Hmm well I had to create my own clips for the fan from paperclips. A 38mm thickness will be big indeed. If you want LED's then there's the blue LED version of mine, it's silent and good.
The Nexus 120mm PWM has LED's too and seems to have a 75 CFM but that's due to a higher rpm of 2000 so might be more db but not like it'll be a jet engine.

I'd go for the nexus as it has the best results, low noise(not even 30db) and high airflow(75CFM), now that I've seen this I'm looking for it too since I'm about to add some colours in my case









Also keep in mind that if the fan's screwholes are linked (from front to back), you won't be able to use the supplied clips but it's easy to make your own


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ABCWarrior* 
Thanks for the advice Flyingin15seconds. Individually both sticks work with my rig and I can boot up normally. Also I have seen bundles with this type of RAM and Motherboard sold together on eBay which suggests hardware incompatibility is not the issue. I visited Corsair's Homepage and it states there that CM2X2048-6400C5 is tested at JEDEC standard latency settings (5-5-5-18) at 1.9V. I have manually set the RAM voltage to around 1.9V in the Bios in addition to the recommended latency settings. I updated the bios too, but to no avail. Still no luck with 2x2GB :S

After the BIOS update, did you load the optimzied default settings?

Just out of curiosity, have you tried using the black memory slots?

Another option is to go ahead and increase your NB voltage to see if that helps. Also go ahead and put on the NB fan.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Is it possible to lap a heatsink that uses direct touch? My plan is to lap my cpu and buy some arctic silver and see what kinda temps I get before I go blow 90 dollars on a TRUE, which I can barely justify.


----------



## kimosabi

Sure you can. It's not like you grind off a millimeter or something.







Lap it and fill in the gaps between the heatpipes and base with AS5 and afterwards you apply the correct amount of AS5.


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
Is it possible to lap a heatsink that uses direct touch? My plan is to lap my cpu and buy some arctic silver and see what kinda temps I get before I go blow 90 dollars on a TRUE, which I can barely justify.

wow you pay alot for the TRUE, mine was 45â‚¬ =/


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Can I get Dolby Digital 5.1 from this board. I hooked it up through Coaxial to my 5.1 system but I'm not able to get Dolby Digital on it, only fake pro logic. I changed the settings in both the windows and asus control sound panel to 5.1 yet still not luck. It sounds very good still but I though I could get pure Dolby Digital.


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Can I get Dolby Digital 5.1 from this board. I hooked it up through Coaxial to my 5.1 system but I'm not able to get Dolby Digital on it, only fake pro logic. I changed the settings in both the windows and asus control sound panel to 5.1 yet still not luck. It sounds very good still but I though I could get pure Dolby Digital.


I had to enable it in my bios, maybe it's still disabled there, don't really know where exactly, look around for something "HD audio". When I flicked that switch I got good 5.1 sound through my set


----------



## the_silencer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


Is it possible to lap a heatsink that uses direct touch? My plan is to lap my cpu and buy some arctic silver and see what kinda temps I get before I go blow 90 dollars on a TRUE, which I can barely justify.


I personally don't see the point in lapping your HS. My CCF easily gets me 24-31 degrees @ idle. If you are getting mediocre results, you are most likely not seating it properly or your case ventilation is really bad. I'm positive its not the thermal grease Sunbeam gives you b/c that Tuniq TX-2 stuff is as good as AS5. Lapping it will probably only decrease temps by 4-5 degrees tops and in order to ensure best performance, you'll have to lap the CPU too, more effort than its worth IMO.


----------



## kimosabi

And you call yourself an Overclocker.







4-5 degrees gain at load could be as much as two notches, maybe more, in your Vcore BIOS setting. However the most important thing besides CPU-cooler is having a nice airflow in the case.


----------



## the_silencer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


And you call yourself an Overclocker.







4-5 degrees gain at load could be as much as two notches, maybe more, in your Vcore BIOS setting. However the most important thing besides CPU-cooler is having a nice airflow in the case.


Yes I call myself an overclocker







Just a very lazy one! I feel that if you want a 4/5 degree temperature decrease, it's much better to just improve airflow by buying more fans or just getting a better case. I'm just a little surprised that Cpt. Skyhawk is getting such poor results with his Core Contact Freezer. I was a total noob @ sytem building and the CCF was the 2nd heatsink i've ever install (1st being stock intel). Took me 1/2 an hour to mount properly and I had a HUGE decrease in temps @ idle and load. I personally feel that the Sunbeam COre COntact Freezer is one of the best bang for buck HSFs. I guess results will vary...


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I really don't see how it could be seated wrong. I checked, double checked, and triple checked. The reason I'm saying about the grease is because when I first installed it, I screwed up and put the whole tube on. Later I realized that this was stupid so I cleaned most of it off, but now there is barely any on it at all. And my temps at this low voltage sucks horrible. Perhaps your ccf is just better then mine. I'm almost positive it's not seated wrong.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil* 
I had to enable it in my bios, maybe it's still disabled there, don't really know where exactly, look around for something "HD audio". When I flicked that switch I got good 5.1 sound through my set









Well the only option in my bios was to change the codec for the front panel from AC97 to HD Audio. I did that and still no luck. I don't know what else I can do. Are you sure this board even supports it? I have it hooked up through coaxial to my Onkyo sound system. I've been using Coaxial to get Dolby Digital through my dvr so I know it supports it. It's really annoying me.


----------



## the_silencer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


I really don't see how it could be seated wrong. I checked, double checked, and triple checked. The reason I'm saying about the grease is because when I first installed it, I screwed up and put the whole tube on. Later I realized that this was stupid so I cleaned most of it off, but now there is barely any on it at all. And my temps at this low voltage sucks horrible. Perhaps your ccf is just better then mine. I'm almost positive it's not seated wrong.


What did you use to clean it off? Acetone is the best IMO. As to the proper amount of thermal grease to put on, my trick is to put on a fairly thin layer of grease which is just enough to cover the surface that has contact w/ the CPU. Then I would put on another thin layer on top of that layer and spread it smooth w/ a credit card or something. Thus you would end up w/ a fairly thin but not too thick layer. The reason for the 2nd layer is that Sunbeam recommends that you apply 2x as much grease as you would a normal HSF. I have no clue exactly how much that is but its seems to work for me.


----------



## the_silencer

Wow. Never been part of a thread that got 100 posts!







You guys are awesome!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil* 
I had to enable it in my bios, maybe it's still disabled there, don't really know where exactly, look around for something "HD audio". When I flicked that switch I got good 5.1 sound through my set









How do I get Windows Media Player to play my mp3's in dolby? I've confirmed that it works on my computer for DVD's but how do I do it for music?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


How do I get Windows Media Player to play my mp3's in dolby? I've confirmed that it works on my computer for DVD's but how do I do it for music?


I don't think you can get all speakers to play music







At least thats how it was on my 750i, 780i, P35 and P45.....









but in games and videos it works great!


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


How do I get Windows Media Player to play my mp3's in dolby? I've confirmed that it works on my computer for DVD's but how do I do it for music?


It's quite simple really, you'll need a 5.1 music file instead of standard stereo ones.








You can give it a try with some free 5.1 songs from this site http://www.lynnemusic.com/surround.html
My speakers have a button to enable some kind of fake surround but it's really not the same. Maybe you could look for something that sends the stereo signal through your front speakers and a copy through your back speakers and if you have a good set your sub should obviously take the lower frequencies. I think the audigy soundblasters had something for that, called CMSS I think?


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil* 
It's quite simple really, you'll need a 5.1 music file instead of standard stereo ones.








You can give it a try with some free 5.1 songs from this site http://www.lynnemusic.com/surround.html
My speakers have a button to enable some kind of fake surround but it's really not the same. Maybe you could look for something that sends the stereo signal through your front speakers and a copy through your back speakers and if you have a good set your sub should obviously take the lower frequencies. I think the audigy soundblasters had something for that, called CMSS I think?

Aight I downloaded 2 of the WMA 5.1 files from that site and played them in windows media player and neither of them came out in dolby. This is really starting to frustrate me. I played dawn of the dead dvd in my pc and dolby digital came out using windows media player, so dvds work. When I do the test in the digital output properties for dolby, that works too along with dts.


----------



## Shifty

Alright. I recently built a brand new system and I've run into SEVERAL problems. I've tried all sorts of things to fix these, but to no avail. I'll just list them right here, if anyone can help me out.

1. e8400 REFUSES to OC to 3.6ghz, no matter how many voltages or tricks I attempt. Everything I try is usually stable for around 1 minute and 10 or so seconds of booting into XP and running CPU-Z and Orthos, then the system locks up.

2. My GSKILL ram timings are REALLY strange. I have the timings MANUALLY set in my bios to 5-5-5-15, like they're supposed to be. However, within around a minute of booting into XP, the tRAS switches itself to 31, leaving me at 5-5-5-31 timing on my ram. I sometimes see them switch to 7-7-7-31 as well... ????? I've ran memtest86 with no errors.

3. I tried running 3DMark06 to get some benchmarks. All of the tests run perfect EXCEPT the CPU tests. As soon as the CPU tests load, my FPS drops to around 2 and things move VERY sluggish.


----------



## flyin15sec

List all your voltage settings @ 3.6ghz:

Vcore -
Mem -
HT -
NB -
SB -

I ran into problems where my memory timings went into the 100's. You should go ahead and update to the lastest 0801 BIOS if you have the E8400 E0.

After the BIOS update, load all the BIOS defaults.

Test your system to make sure everything is fine at stock.

Then start to OC from there.

3DMark06 CPU test is working as intended. You'll only get 1-2fps max.


----------



## squareshot

Hey, I have a new twist for you. I have Intel E6550 2.33 mhz running at 3.3 mhz, FBS
at 1900mhz, and my PC-800 memory running at 950mhz. I just ran OCCT for 10 minutes
and found that there a difference of 3c to 4c between the 2 cores. The CPU start at 28c
at idle and goes to 50c. (need a better CPU cooler)
idle load
core0 33c 53c
core1 37c 56c
Voltages: vcore 1.4v bois(1.36v real time) ht 1.54v nb 1.52v sb 1.6v
Till I do get new CPU cooler this is about all I can push OCing my rig.
IS this bad for my processor to have 3 to 4 degree difference- should worry or not??


----------



## go4life

you can push your cpu even further now! Try to keep it under 65c, and you will be fine.
And many cpus have difference in c between the cores. I remember my q6600 loaded at 55-54-52-56 so, don't worry!


----------



## squareshot

still want a better CPU cooler- thanks for getting back-LOL-


----------



## squareshot

still want a better cooler---Thanks for getting back----LOL


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
you can push your cpu even further now! Try to keep it under 65c, and you will be fine.
And many cpus have difference in c between the cores. I remember my q6600 loaded at 55-54-52-56 so, don't worry!

gratz on 1000th post as it stands to reason it is you who has to have it









I load kind of steady there 53-54-54-54 xD


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squareshot*


still want a better CPU cooler- thanks for getting back-LOL-


You can't go wrong with either the T.R.U.E., Xigmatek S1284/ S1284, Noctua NF120.

I personally went with the Thermal Right Ultima 90. Has the same cooler design as the T.R.U.E. except shorter, which works better for my setups.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shifty* 
Alright. I recently built a brand new system and I've run into SEVERAL problems. I've tried all sorts of things to fix these, but to no avail. I'll just list them right here, if anyone can help me out.

1. e8400 REFUSES to OC to 3.6ghz, no matter how many voltages or tricks I attempt. Everything I try is usually stable for around 1 minute and 10 or so seconds of booting into XP and running CPU-Z and Orthos, then the system locks up.

2. My GSKILL ram timings are REALLY strange. I have the timings MANUALLY set in my bios to 5-5-5-15, like they're supposed to be. However, within around a minute of booting into XP, the tRAS switches itself to 31, leaving me at 5-5-5-31 timing on my ram. I sometimes see them switch to 7-7-7-31 as well... ????? I've ran memtest86 with no errors.

3. I tried running 3DMark06 to get some benchmarks. All of the tests run perfect EXCEPT the CPU tests. As soon as the CPU tests load, my FPS drops to around 2 and things move VERY sluggish.

If you have installed any of the Asus O.C. software uninstall it, it sometimes has a mind of it's own


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil*


gratz on 1000th post as it stands to reason it is you who has to have it









I load kind of steady there 53-54-54-54 xD


I have 3700 posts? im confused









cool


----------



## ljapilot

1000th post for this thread


----------



## Shifty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*


I ran into problems where my memory timings went into the 100's. You should go ahead and update to the lastest 0801 BIOS if you have the E8400 E0.

After the BIOS update, load all the BIOS defaults.

Test your system to make sure everything is fine at stock.

Then start to OC from there.

3DMark06 CPU test is working as intended. You'll only get 1-2fps max.


Bios is already 0801 and everything seems to be fine at stock.

Haha I feel a little dumb now that I know that the 3DMark06 CPU test is SUPPOSED to drop your fps (secrets out, I've never ran 3DMark06 in my life xD)

As for all the voltage settings, I guess you mean list the most stable voltages I've tried?:

Vcore - 1.3 (stock is 1.265v)
Mem - 1.85 (I've been told to leave my memory voltages at their defaults. GSKILL website says 1.8-1.9)
HT - Auto
NB - 1.32
SB - Auto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


If you have installed any of the Asus O.C. software uninstall it, it sometimes has a mind of it's own


Yeah I noticed that the second I installed it all in the very beginning. That's all gone now, however.


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shifty*


Bios is already 0801 and everything seems to be fine at stock.

Haha I feel a little dumb now that I know that the 3DMark06 CPU test is SUPPOSED to drop your fps (secrets out, I've never ran 3DMark06 in my life xD)

As for all the voltage settings, I guess you mean list the most stable voltages I've tried?:

Vcore - 1.3 (stock is 1.265v)
Mem - 1.85 (I've been told to leave my memory voltages at their defaults. GSKILL website says 1.8-1.9)
HT - Auto
NB - 1.32
SB - Auto

Yeah I noticed that the second I installed it all in the very beginning. That's all gone now, however.


This board has an amazing vdrop and vdroop, I have to put my voltage to 1,45 to get 1,39-1,4 effectively


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljapilot* 
1000th post for this thread

oh lol









I was to tired yesterday I think


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shifty* 
Bios is already 0801 and everything seems to be fine at stock.

Haha I feel a little dumb now that I know that the 3DMark06 CPU test is SUPPOSED to drop your fps (secrets out, I've never ran 3DMark06 in my life xD)

As for all the voltage settings, I guess you mean list the most stable voltages I've tried?:

Vcore - 1.3 (stock is 1.265v)
Mem - 1.85 (I've been told to leave my memory voltages at their defaults. GSKILL website says 1.8-1.9)
HT - Auto
NB - 1.32
SB - Auto

Yeah I noticed that the second I installed it all in the very beginning. That's all gone now, however.

Here are my settings for my E8400. Remember use this as a reference only your's may not be stable at the same settings.

450 * 9 = 4.05ghz
Vcore = 1.30v
Mem =
HT - 1.2v
NB - 1.40v
SB - 1.50v

Memory is unlinked and at 800mhz.


----------



## ljapilot

Hey shifty have you tried the voltages for the E8400 on the first page?? I know that is for 4.0 but if its stable for 3.6 then just start working your way down. I would not leave any of the voltages on auto. Also with the RAM, manually set the voltage to 1.9 and try the 5-5-5-15 2T settings again. see if that works. I was also reading that people have had luck with that RAM running at 4-4-4-12 settings, but one thing at a time hehe.

Good Luck


----------



## Shifty

Alright. I'm finally stable at 3.6ghz (idle temp barely changed) with the following voltages with memory unlinked 800mhz.

vcore: 1.3
mem: 1.91
nb: 1.4
ht: 1.4
sb: 1.5

So now, how should I go about slowly decreasing each of those voltages to find the lowest possible stable voltages? Sorry, I'm new with overclocking besides the generic ATITool/Rivatuner video card overclock.


----------



## ljapilot

Well start with your vcore. Move it down a notch and then run Prime95 Small FFT. That will make sure your cpu overclock is stable. I am also a fan of OCCT for testing an overclock.

I dont think there really is a need to lower your NB, HT, or SB those are lower settings.

Congrats well now that you have 3.6 stable you should shoot for 4.0hehehe.

Good Luck


----------



## go4life

No need for lower voltages like ljapilot said, and increase the vcore to 1.41v and see if 4ghz is stable


----------



## Shifty

Increased vcore to 1.41 and tried 4.05ghz. Temps are a little too high. However, that may change when I put some Artic Silver 5 on my e8400 instead of its stock thermal gunk.

Back to happily running at 3.6ghz.


----------



## ljapilot

Shifty I just noticed that you are running stock cpu heatsink. Shame on you hehehe. Go spend just a little bit of money and get a good heatsink then 4.0 will be no big deal.


----------



## Shifty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljapilot* 
Shifty I just noticed that you are running stock cpu heatsink. Shame on you hehehe. Go spend just a little bit of money and get a good heatsink then 4.0 will be no big deal.

Haha I'll be replacing it within the week xD.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shifty*


Haha I'll be replacing it within the week xD.


good







or else we will hunt you down


----------



## SpeedDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


good







or else we will hunt you down


----------



## go4life




----------



## UkGouki

since im now 90% complete on my case mod changing windows has increased both idle and full load temps by 4c as i no longer have a window fan blowing onto my motherboard etc...

check out the pics of it in my mod thread in my sig [project maximum armor ]


----------



## kimosabi

I cant get my cpu to anymore than 3.3gHz now. I'll settle for that. 3.3gHz is fast!! Woooosh!!!
Wooopdidooooo!
I can play games now! Chikkapling!

BTW nice casemod there UkGuoki. Nicey lighteys!


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


I cant get my cpu to anymore than 3.3gHz now. I'll settle for that. 3.3gHz is fast!! Woooosh!!!
Wooopdidooooo!
I can play games now! Chikkapling!

BTW nice casemod there UkGuoki. Nicey lighteys!










Ty bud considering its my very first mod i think i done really well on it

"pats self on the back"









i had to drop to 3.2ghz as at 3.6ghz under full load with the + 4c for no longer having a window fan it hit 62c!!


----------



## go4life

What have you done Kim?


----------



## kimosabi

What I've done is ordered my new case.







I was just having a laugh there Christiano! Why so serious?


----------



## go4life

`` So I cut up my chins so it looked like I smiled all the time, but still she left me`` 









what case my boy?


----------



## kimosabi

Cooler Master ATCS 840 baby!








But they won't be in stock before 21st so that gives me plenty of time to get a nice WC-setup. And a HDD. 
Isnt this fun?


----------



## go4life

wc is fun







If you need any help, come over to me


----------



## go4life

lalalalala im bored


----------



## slickwilly

last time I posted I has stated that the volt mod was causing my computer to lock up and that the highest OC I was able to achieve stable was a measly 3.15, I now have put 10 mosfet cooling blocks on my mosfets and have 10m more coming I am at 3.26 and stable I don't want to go higher until I get my WCing system back up, by the way I found a descent cooler for my E8400 under the bed, it's the unused cooler off of my
old P4 it has a lot more aluminum in it and seems to be doing a fair job, keeps my temps under 55 while gaming where the stock E8400 cooler had trouble keeping it down under 60.
I expected my WCing to hold it under 40 all the time


----------



## flyin15sec

I can attest to the mosfet coolers working. Previously I could only get around 4.2ghz 2 hours prime95 stable. Right now I'm working on a 4.3ghz, failed at 5 hours, so I didn't even bother to take a screenshot.

I'll probably try the pencil mod, to see if I can get 4.4ghz.


----------



## raydotulung

Will this 4 Ghz safe for 24/7? or do I still hv room to go above 4 Ghz for 24/7?


----------



## go4life

that is really safe! You can have it up to 1.365v under load safe!







Is it stable?


----------



## raydotulung

Its good to hear its really safe and I can still increase my vcore to 1.365v (underload).








I find that is much easy to OC C2D (4.0Ghz) than C2Q, with the same 3DMark06 score with the previous C2Q @3.4 Ghz the temps were only max at 54 (compared with 70 on C2Q) -> note: I'm using the same air cooling.

9 hours of Prime95 blend test and 8 hours ORTHOS blend test (priority 9) with no errors - can this considered stable?


----------



## go4life

Thats stable in my eyes







But if you want to be really picky run 24hours.. but no need for that really







Well done


----------



## slickwilly

I used the Enzotech mosc1 coolers with Artic adhesive 
http://www.petrastechshop.com/enmomohekit.html


----------



## raydotulung

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Thats stable in my eyes







But if you want to be really picky run 24hours.. but no need for that really







Well done

















Thx go4life


----------



## go4life

No problem


----------



## NeXs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raydotulung*


Its good to hear its really safe and I can still increase my vcore to 1.365v (underload).








I find that is much easy to OC C2D (4.0Ghz) than C2Q, with the same 3DMark06 score with the previous C2Q @3.4 Ghz the temps were only max at 54 (compared with 70 on C2Q) -> note: I'm using the same air cooling.

9 hours of Prime95 blend test and 8 hours ORTHOS blend test (priority 9) with no errors - can this considered stable?


nice one, can you post your settings please? vcore in bios, ht, nb, sb voltages? are u using the supplied nb cooler? i'm at 3.6 now but would reheally like to get this babe to 4.0..


----------



## go4life

Hey NeXs! I know you weren't talking to me, but anyways, have you tried the settings on the first page? 2 guys have hit 4ghz with that


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeXs*


nice one, can you post your settings please? vcore in bios, ht, nb, sb voltages? are u using the supplied nb cooler? i'm at 3.6 now but would reheally like to get this babe to 4.0..


If you can go to your User CP, and fill out your system information, that will help us, help you.

First post has settings for a few processors, try those. If you still have problems ask more specific questions.

Good luck.


----------



## flyin15sec

Hey I got past the 5 hour mark in Prime95.


----------



## go4life

excellent!







Looks good to me!


----------



## Westfield Ma

http://support.asus.com/download/dow...ge=en-us&os=17

New Bios out.

P5N-D BIOS 0902
1. Disable PCI prefetch function by nVidia's request.
2. Improve USB performance under Win XP SP3.


----------



## go4life

nice!
rep+


----------



## flyin15sec

OMG, every single Nvidia board is going to get a BIOS update, because Nvidia infringed on OpTi's intellectual property.

Do not update to the latest BIOS. Disabling the prefetch will reduce your PCI performance.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*


OMG, every single Nvidia board is going to get a BIOS update, because Nvidia infringed on OpTi's intellectual property.

*Do not update to the latest BIOS. Disabling the prefetch will reduce your PCI performance.*


serious?









What does prefetch?


----------



## slickwilly

could we get a link to this


----------



## flyin15sec

Here is the original news article.
http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?op...10222&Itemid=1

Follow up
http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?op...0274&Itemid=37

Every other sites seems to reference the Fud article.

Guess it's not a big deal. I don't use any PCI devices.

Here is a definition of what prefetch does:
http://www.techarp.com/showFreeBOG.aspx?lang=0&bogno=79

NOW on to Bigger and Greater things!
|
|
v


----------



## flyin15sec

After 3 days of trying I got my 8 hours Prime95 4.4ghz OC.

Here are the settings: 489 * 9 = 4401mhz
Vcore - 1.39375v
Mem - 2.11v
HT - 1.2v
NB - 1.42v
SB - 1.5v

Most important thing I did was add the mosfet cooling heatsinks and did the pencil mod.


----------



## JaCkHoLe

Holly [email protected]!!! So is this gonna decrease the performance of the PCIe slots as well? Or only PCI slots?


----------



## slickwilly

I am no computer engineer but I have poked around in device manager and system info.
more than once and I remember seeing a lot of PCI devices such as PCI bridges and 
are not our beloved video cards seated in a souped up version of PCI?
This does not bod well for use.


----------



## flyin15sec

Pretty sure it only affects PCI and not PCIe.
The diagram shows, PCI is run off the SB, which will not interfere with PCIe.

The only prefetch option I see in the BIOS is for IDE PIO mode, which is old tech. As DMA mode is faster and does not use CPU cycles.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyin15sec* 
After 3 days of trying I got my 8 hours Prime95 4.4ghz OC.

Here are the settings: 489 * 9 = 4401mhz
Vcore - 1.39375v
Mem - 2.11v
HT - 1.2v
NB - 1.42v
SB - 1.5v

Most important thing I did was add the mosfet cooling heatsinks and did the pencil mod.

good job man!

So the mosfet cooling worked well?


----------



## raydotulung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*


After 3 days of trying I got my 8 hours Prime95 4.4ghz OC.

Here are the settings: 489 * 9 = 4401mhz
Vcore - 1.39375v
Mem - 2.11v
HT - 1.2v
NB - 1.42v
SB - 1.5v

Most important thing I did was add the mosfet cooling heatsinks and did the pencil mod.











At least I can try the above settings as a starting point on my mobo


----------



## slickwilly

i have been running stable at 3.26 (FSB 1440) for a couple weeks now and last night I tried for a little more so I set my FSB to 1445 and it was good then 1450 no good supposed hole in BIOS tried 1460 same, 1462 would make it to the boot screen and then lock up I tried more voltage to the CPU 1.5 with no inprovement, did pencil mod same result now here is were it get's interesting I reset the BIOS to 1440 and booted in to windows fired up team fortress 2 to only have it lock up, lowered voltage back down to 1.3 in BIOS and TF2 still locked up, removed the pencil mod and all is stable again, any ideas on possible cuases I do have mosfet coolers in place now but when I 
first did the pencil mod with a copper fluid I did not.
I hope I have not damaged my voltage control circuit.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


i have been running stable at 3.26 (FSB 1440) for a couple weeks now and last night I tried for a little more so I set my FSB to 1445 and it was good then 1450 no good supposed hole in BIOS tried 1460 same, 1462 would make it to the boot screen and then lock up I tried more voltage to the CPU 1.5 with no inprovement, did pencil mod same result now here is were it get's interesting I reset the BIOS to 1440 and booted in to windows fired up team fortress 2 to only have it lock up, lowered voltage back down to 1.3 in BIOS and TF2 still locked up, removed the pencil mod and all is stable again, any ideas on possible cuases I do have mosfet coolers in place now but when I 
first did the pencil mod with a copper fluid I did not.
I hope I have not damaged my voltage control circuit.


wow sounds like a bumpy ride lol









Well, you could have been unlucky with your pencil mod or bad bios.

How did you do the pencil mod? did you draw a couple of lines, then booted in to windows and checked how the vcore was? I had to do this like 20 times when I pencil modded my 780i for the best result!


----------



## slickwilly

I did not use pencil the first time, I had a window defogger repair kit lying around from volt moding a video card so I used it and had great results not vdroop at all but then about 3 weeks later I started having lock ups while playing Farcry 2, I went thru all the standard trouble shooting tricks with no results but when I removed the copper from the 2 risistors the problem went away. I will try setting my voltage to 1.5 tonight after work and stress the CPU and see what happens with out the mod at a high voltage, I might need to RMA the mobo haven't had it a year yet.
My CPU is a CO stepping so you think that might be limiting my OC? I am looking for 3.6 so as to remove the CPU bottle neck from my video card


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I did not use pencil the first time, I had a window defogger repair kit lying around from volt moding a video card so I used it and had great results not vdroop at all but then about 3 weeks later I started having lock ups while playing Farcry 2, I went thru all the standard trouble shooting tricks with no results but when I removed the copper from the 2 risistors the problem went away. I will try setting my voltage to 1.5 tonight after work and stress the CPU and see what happens with out the mod at a high voltage, I might need to RMA the mobo haven't had it a year yet.
My CPU is a CO stepping so you think that might be limiting my OC? I am looking for 3.6 so as to remove the CPU bottle neck from my video card


Most folks can get a C0 to 3.6ghz easily. I'm thinking you should unlink your RAM. If you have them sync now, and running at 700mhz, it may not be able to do more.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


good job man!

So the mosfet cooling worked well?


You know, I think they do. For modest OC and low vcore, you probably won't need the mosfet coolers. However, I think it is a worthwhile investment. I paid a total of $25 dollars for the 4 long rectangular ones and 8 single ones. It took me a total of about 15mins to put them on, since I had to remove my CPU heatsink.

There is still, I think 3 more vregs, 1 for the memory, 1 for the NB, and I think one for SB. So I might order some more and just stick them all on the remaining mosfets.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*


You know, I think they do. For modest OC and low vcore, you probably won't need the mosfet coolers. However, I think it is a worthwhile investment. I paid a total of $25 dollars for the 4 long rectangular ones and 8 single ones. It took me a total of about 15mins to put them on, since I had to remove my CPU heatsink.

There is still, I think 3 more vregs, 1 for the memory, 1 for the NB, and I think one for SB. So I might order some more and just stick them all on the remaining mosfets.


oh, ok








Hmm, I have thought about doing something similar to my P5Q-E, but I don't know..


----------



## slickwilly

I am running my memory unlinked at 2.01 volts with 4-4-4-12-15 2T timings @ 700mhz.
I have successfully booted in to windows with it set to 5-5-5-15 20 2T @ 800mhz. with 2.03 volts but it failed to launch Far cry 2 and would not pass mem. test I am going to get a 2X2 gig. 1066 mhz. Gskill kit in April (B-day) right now I have 3 gig. of 667 1X2 & 512 X 2 for a total of 4 slots so may be that is causing some of my problem, ya know having all four DIMM slots filled


----------



## slickwilly

I think I have discovered the source of my problem, It might possible be my power supply. While running Orthos earlier this evening I noticed that in Asus PC probe my 12 volt power rail was fluctuating between 11.99 and 7.5 I will bring my DVOM home this week end and load test my power supply and also swap out my monolithic video card for my old 7950gt and see if that allows for a higher OC of my cpu.


----------



## go4life

hmm, that sounds like your psu is a little weird yes.
Good that you have another one to test!

Also, 1066mhz ram on the P5N-D, won't get much more than 1000mhz! The board has a limit around there sadly


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hmm, that sounds like your psu is a little weird yes. 
Good that you have another one to test!

Also, 1066mhz ram on the P5N-D, won't get much more than 1000mhz! The board has a limit around there sadly










Good to know.
I accually have 3 PSU's a one 375 watt, one 550 watt Antec and my 
PC P&C 750 wat silencer. 
I will check the 750 with my Digital Volt Ohm Meter that I use to trouble shot electric fork lifts at work.
The wife just called, the rest of my water cooling gear has shown up


----------



## raydotulung

Got OCCT stable for 22 minutes.
Will try to reduce Vcore and blend test









I find its not easy to OC with this DFI mobo compared to P5N-D.. to many parameters in the bios, have to google a lot then fine tuning


----------



## the_silencer

Hey guys! I just discovered a trick that shaved off 2-3 degrees on the my Q6600 OCed to 3.4ghz! All i did was crank up the fan on my 9800gtx+ to about 60%! It could be my case or the fact i have a 12cm side fan blowing rite beside the gpu. Can anyone else see if cranking up the gpu fan help cool the cpu?


----------



## go4life

@ slickwilly, congrats on wc gear!







Please give me a pm with some pics when you are done! And if you need any help, feel free to ask









@ raydo, nice! You are close now!









@ silencer, cool! I have tried that before, but I think you will only see a result if you have bad airflow in your case.

Cheers everyone


----------



## raydotulung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I used the Enzotech mosc1 coolers with Artic adhesive 
http://www.petrastechshop.com/enmomohekit.html


Hey slickwilly, where should I put this mosfet coolers on my mobo?









I saw one trader who are selling this hot product in Jakarta on the net. Should get a pack tomorrow.


----------



## slickwilly

Go4life I will post picture's but they will not be pretty, there is not enough room
in my case for both my D4 pump and GTX 260.
I have determined that my power drops during boot, but only if I have the pencil mod
installed

Ray I will post pic's of my coolers but I believe someone else already has done that in this thread


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Go4life I will post picture's but they will not be pretty, there is not enough room
in my case for both my D4 pump and GTX 260.
I have determined that my power drops during boot, but only if I have the pencil mod
installed

Ray I will post pic's of my coolers but I believe someone else already has done that in this thread


Try the best you can









Weird this with the pencil mod!


----------



## slickwilly

O I will make it work, I am going to make me a box to fit it all in and mount it under my PC case. I have access to a small metal brake. I want to mount the rad. pump and that 375 PSU in it and then power all my case fans and the pump off of the 375
I will make the box this spring


----------



## go4life

nice


----------



## s7j3

should i update the bios to 902? i saw from previous posts that this decreases pci performance. but i dont use any pci devices and its also says the bios would increase usb performance. Anyways i have a copy of the 802 bios on a flash drive so i assume i can downgrade if it seems like i should. Any suggestions?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s7j3*


should i update the bios to 902? i saw from previous posts that this decreases pci performance. but i dont use any pci devices and its also says the bios would increase usb performance. Anyways i have a copy of the 802 bios on a flash drive so i assume i can downgrade if it seems like i should. Any suggestions?


Well, like you said, it only drops pci performance! So go for it!


----------



## Orof

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Well, like you said, it only drops pci performance! So go for it!










Heyo,
My name is or cohen, i live in israel, im sorry for my bad english








well, as you can see, i got a P5N-D, i wanted to know if i got a pci sata ports or a 802.11n pci internet the 0902 will decress the preformance.
thank you, or cohen


----------



## raydotulung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Go4life I will post picture's but they will not be pretty, there is not enough room
in my case for both my D4 pump and GTX 260.
I have determined that my power drops during boot, but only if I have the pencil mod
installed

Ray I will post pic's of my coolers but I believe someone else already has done that in this thread


Thx slick for the help







, and will try to search in this thread.

I guess this would be my final (or semi final) OC profile for 24/7
4 Ghz ; 500x8
inside windows:
VCore:1.26 idle >> 1.24 load temp: idle 35, load 55
NB: 1.29

Since I start to OC from this thread and other references from the net I also want to share my detailed bios profile. Does any one know how to import BIOS setting to windows? is there any utility out there?

Couple days ago I saw this, I dont think the owner do the typing manually









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
PU Feature Page
Thermal Management Control................Enabled
PPM(EIST) Mode............................Enabled
Limit CPUID MaxVal........................Disabled
CIE Function..............................Auto
Execute Disable Bit.......................Enabled
Virtualization Technology.................Enabled
Core Multi-Processing.....................Enabled

Main BIOS Page
Exist Setup Shutdown......................Mode 2
Shutdown after AC loss....................Enabled
AC Shutdown free..........................Enabled
O.C. Fail Retry Counter...................1
O.C. Fail CMOS Reload.....................Disabled
CPU Clock Ratio........................... 8x
CPU N/2 Ratio.............................Disabled
CPU Clock.................................500 MHz
Boot Up Clock.............................Auto
CPU Clock Amplitude....................... 800mV
CPU Clock0 Skew........................... 100ps
CPU Clock0 Skew...........................   0ps
DRAM Speed................................333/667
PCIE Clock................................100MHz

CPU Spread Spectrum.......................Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum......................Disabled

Voltage Setting Page 
CPU VID Special Add.......................Auto
DRAM Voltage Control......................1.908V
SB Core/CPU PLL Voltage...................1.55V
NB Core Voltage...........................1.3075
CPU VTT Voltage...........................1.10V
VCore Droop Control.......................Disabled
Clockgen Voltage Control..................3.45V
CPU GTL 0/2 REF Volt......................0.67X
CPU GTL 1/3 REF Volt......................0.67X
North Bridge GTL REF Volt ................0.61X
FSB Vref..................................  2A

DRAM Timing Page
Enhance Data Transmitting.................Fast
Enhance Addressing........................Fast
T2 Dispatch...............................Auto
Clock Setting Fine Delay..................Listed Below

Flex Memory Mode..........................Auto
CAS Latency Time (tCL)....................5
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD).................5
RAS# Precharge (tRP)......................5
Precharge Delay (tRAS)....................15
All Precharge to Act......................5
REF to ACT Delay (tRFC)...................48
Performance Level.........................9
Read Delay Phase Adjust...................Listed Below
MCH ODT Latency...........................Auto
Write to PRE Delay (tWR)..................14
Rank Write to Read (tWTR).................11
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)...................3
Read to Write Delay (tRDWR)...............8
Ranks Write to Write (tWRWR)..............Auto
Ranks Write to Read (tWRRD)...............Auto
Read CAS# Precharge (tRTP)................3
ALL PRE to Refresh........................5

Read Delay Phase Adjust Page
Channel 1 Phase 0 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 1 Phase 1 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 1 Phase 2 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 1 Phase 3 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 1 Phase 4 Pull-In.................Auto

Channel 2 Phase 0 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 2 Phase 1 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 2 Phase 2 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 2 Phase 3 Pull-In.................Auto
Channel 2 Phase 4 Pull-In.................Auto

Clock Setting Fine Delay Page
DLL and RCOMP Settings   .................Auto
Ch1 DRAM Default Skew.....................Model 3
Ch2 DRAM Default Skew.....................Model 3
RCOMP Setting.............................Model 1

Fine Delay Step Degree....................70ps

Ch1 Clock Crossing Setting................Auto
DIMM 1 Clock fine delay...................Current 2396ps
DIMM 2 Clock fine delay...................Current 2396ps
Ch 1 Control0 fine delay..................Current  268ps
Ch 1 Control1 fine delay..................Current  268ps
Ch 1 Control2 fine delay..................Current  268ps
Ch 1 Control3 fine delay..................Current  268ps
Ch 1 Command fine delay...................Current  394ps

Ch2 Clock Crossing Setting................Auto
DIMM 3 Clock fine delay...................Current 2066ps
DIMM 4 Clock fine delay...................Current 2066ps
Ch 2 Control0 fine delay..................Current   48ps
Ch 2 Control1 fine delay..................Current   48ps
Ch 2 Control2 fine delay..................Current   48ps
Ch 2 Control3 fine delay..................Current   48ps
Ch 2 Command fine delay...................Current  393ps

Ch1Ch2 CommonClock Setting................Auto

Ch1 RDCAS GNT-Chip Delay..................Auto
Ch1 WRCAS GNT-Chip Delay..................Auto
Ch1 Command to CS Delay...................Auto

Ch2 RDCAS GNT-Chip Delay..................Auto
Ch2 WRCAS GNT-Chip Delay..................Auto
Ch2 Command to CS Delay...................Auto

[/CODE]


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orof* 
Heyo,
My name is or cohen, i live in israel, im sorry for my bad english








well, as you can see, i got a P5N-D, i wanted to know if i got a pci sata ports or a 802.11n pci internet the 0902 will decress the preformance.
thank you, or cohen









Hello







Welcome to overclock!
I really doubt it will decrease you internet performance, so I think you can safely move on to 0902!

Regards,
Christian


----------



## go4life

Test post


----------



## kimosabi

Gotta post something here.







Cant keep away. Sometimes I even miss my P5N-D. Maybe it will run in my second rig when I'm done upgrading my sig-rig.

I hate waiting for stuff to arrive, Christian.









*edit* Hello Orof and welcome!


----------



## go4life

true








Well I have been through many motherboards the last year now







Started with a 750i, then 780i, then P35, then back to the 780i for some days, and now my P45
















I want to build a second rig to, don't know what I will use it to though lol

Oh, and I hate to wait for stuff to come









Cheers Kim


----------



## Orof

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Hello







Welcome to overclock!
I really doubt it will decrease you internet performance, so I think you can safely move on to 0902!

Regards,
Christian









and how about the sata contoller?


----------



## go4life

Don't think that will be a problem either! It would just be stupid if Nvidia made a bios that destroyed the performance radically. So go for the new one


----------



## s7j3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raydotulung* 
Thx slick for the help







, and will try to search in this thread.

I guess this would be my final (or semi final) OC profile for 24/7
4 Ghz ; 500x8
inside windows:
VCore:1.26 idle >> 1.24 load temp: idle 35, load 55
NB: 1.29


damn man what am i doing wrong. my processor only hits 3.72ghz with 1.44V AND with 1.6nb+ht+sb. Anyone know why i have to increase the nb sb and ht voltages so high for my chip? it seems everytime i try to go up to 3.8 ghz the thing boots up and then runs occt for 1 hr fine. Then when i restart it hangs on post. with an increased nb and ht to 1.68 and a sb to 1.64 id assume that the mobo would be getting enough power to have no problems. what gives? oh and btw my cpus is a e6750 meaning the fsb is 465*8.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s7j3*


damn man what am i doing wrong. my processor only hits 3.72ghz with 1.44V AND with 1.6nb+ht+sb. Anyone know why i have to increase the nb sb and ht voltages so high for my chip? it seems everytime i try to go up to 3.8 ghz the thing boots up and then runs occt for 1 hr fine. Then when i restart it hangs on post. with an increased nb and ht to 1.68 and a sb to 1.64 id assume that the mobo would be getting enough power to have no problems. what gives? oh and btw my cpus is a e6750 meaning the fsb is 465*8.


WOWWOWOWOW!!!!!

Drop those volts right away from the motherboard!!!!!!!!!!!
that is WAY to high for the poor little motherboard! 
You know motherboards often overclock better with lower volts! 
I would suggest you don't use to much higher than what I have posted on the first page.

But with the cpu, you can run up to 1.5v in real time no problem! (as long as you got the cooling that is)

Now change those values before your motherboard and cpu burns... SB volt don't need more volt, since it has no impact on the overclock it self.


----------



## s7j3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
WOWWOWOWOW!!!!!

Drop those volts right away from the motherboard!!!!!!!!!!!
that is WAY to high for the poor little motherboard!
You know motherboards often overclock better with lower volts!
I would suggest you don't use to much higher than what I have posted on the first page.

But with the cpu, you can run up to 1.5v in real time no problem! (as long as you got the cooling that is)

Now change those values before your motherboard and cpu burns... SB volt don't need more volt, since it has no impact on the overclock it self.









so that means i should lower the mobo voltages to 1.5? eh i guess ill have to find my max overclock at that voltage then... I already know it can do 3.6ghz at that mobo voltage so i guess ill tweak it a lil. This mobo seems to limit my cpu max overclock though


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s7j3*









so that means i should lower the mobo voltages to 1.5? eh i guess ill have to find my max overclock at that voltage then... I already know it can do 3.6ghz at that mobo voltage so i guess ill tweak it a lil. This mobo seems to limit my cpu max overclock though


yeah +- 1.5v! you don't want a burned up motherboard.. trust me..

The P5N-D is not the best overclocker, but everything comes with a price!
The E6750 usually stops around 3.8ghz anyways!

Have fun overclocking


----------



## raydotulung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s7j3*


damn man what am i doing wrong. my processor only hits 3.72ghz with 1.44V AND with 1.6nb+ht+sb. Anyone know why i have to increase the nb sb and ht voltages so high for my chip? it seems everytime i try to go up to 3.8 ghz the thing boots up and then runs occt for 1 hr fine. Then when i restart it hangs on post. with an increased nb and ht to 1.68 and a sb to 1.64 id assume that the mobo would be getting enough power to have no problems. what gives? oh and btw my cpus is a e6750 meaning the fsb is 465*8.


Take it slow - don't rush - and go4life is right!!, dont over voltage.








Since I'm running on air for 24/7 my limits for OC is (by rank) Temperature then Voltage. Maybe if I'm on water my priority will be Voltage then Temperature.









You also might want to try this steps and try to get it stable (OCCT mix test at least 25 minutes)

2,800=350x8>find your lowest NB and CPU voltage
3,150=350x9>increase CPU voltage
3,000=375x8>increase NB voltage
3,375=375x9>increase CPU voltage
3,200=400x8>increase NB voltage
3,600=400x9>increase CPU voltage
3,400=425x8>increase NB voltage
3,825=425x9>increase CPU voltage
3,600=450x8>increase NB voltage
4,275=475x9>increase CPU voltage
4,000=500x8>increase NB voltage

DRAM : FSB = 1 : 1
Timing = 5-5-5-15 (mine is PC-6400 DDR2)
Ram Voltage = 2.1v or refer to manufacture manual (mine is 2.1v)

When ever you feel like "you've hit your max volt or temp" you can stop and fine tune the CPU voltage. I found that its much more easy to get it stable if I increase my FSB by 25 at a time.

Hope this will help you.









edit: its hard to go above 850 DRAM with P5N-D, but it's a very nice board if you want SLI


----------



## kimosabi

This board takes around 1000mHz of RAMspeed. Thats the general rule as long as you got the sticks for it. I never got it higher than 1022mHz with my Dominator 1066mHz's.
And maximum safe voltage for the NB(SPP),SB and HT is 1.5V recommended by Nvidia:

http://www.nvidia.com/docs/CP/45121/...erclocking.pdf

Although you shouldnt need to rum them as high as that. With my E8200 @ 3.82gHz it never ran higher than 1.42V.
With a quad you might want to raise that a little.


----------



## raydotulung

just cant stop..


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raydotulung* 
just cant stop..

nice







Now is it stable? Push it to 1.5v and see how much you can do


----------



## raydotulung

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
nice







Now is it stable? Push it to 1.5v and see how much you can do









I can boot at 4.5Ghz (500x9) but voltages are way to high for me... don't think its safe for 24/7.. but will try find highest CPU clock speed at 1.365 VCore (load), it has to be a 9 multiplier (max for E8400) and need to lower the FSB speed

This will be the hardest part for OC trainee like me


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raydotulung* 
I can boot at 4.5Ghz (500x9) but voltages are way to high for me... don't think its safe for 24/7.. but will try find highest CPU clock speed at 1.365 VCore (load), it has to be a 9 multiplier (max for E8400) and need to lower the FSB speed

This will be the hardest part for OC trainee like me









its not for 24/7







only for benching rounds!








Its no stress to run 1.5v for 20mins


----------



## raydotulung

rep+ for feedback


----------



## go4life

I would do like this


----------



## raydotulung

Thx go4life, but I need to put the mosfer cooler on my DFI LanParty. Is it possible?


----------



## flyin15sec

You already have coolers on them.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raydotulung* 
Thx go4life, but I need to put the mosfer cooler on my DFI LanParty. Is it possible?

oh lol







sorry









here!


----------



## flyin15sec

Those are the power coils, chokes as some call it. His mosfets are already cooled by the mosfet coolers attached to his NB by the heatpipe.


----------



## slickwilly

You are correct sir


----------



## go4life

I don't think it will matter if you have them on or not really, I have seen some on the internet that have done similar things!

But yes the most important places are already cooled


----------



## raydotulung

@go4life, @flyin15sec, @slickwilly
Got this mosfet coolers from a good friend of mine.









Thanks guys for your feedback.








rep+


----------



## go4life




----------



## slickwilly

I got the WC gear installed over the weekend but I am not getting the results I expected. 39 idle, 42 while folding on GPU and 54 loaded by Orthos, I am using a Swiftech Apogee GT which does not use springs in the mounting kit, this is only a problem because my board is warped from a previous pump/block combo I was using in the past, so this weekend I will try to remedy that by using a different backing plate, longer screws and some springs. I also ordered some new ram from Newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231211
check out this DDR3, read the review.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231217
Never force and always check before you turn the power on.


----------



## go4life

wow that last one there, was truly fail...

Any pics of your little monster?


----------



## slickwilly

I will take some to night


----------



## go4life

nice


----------



## Darkwaddi

I came before christmas about overclocking my rig with the TRUE you said i would be wasting my time at 2.8 Ghz so i went to 3.6 Ghz with idle temps of 28c and max around 42c at 1.4v







i used your 3.2 settings moved up and lowed volts until it was the lowest i could go thanks.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkwaddi* 
I came before christmas about overclocking my rig with the TRUE you said i would be wasting my time at 2.8 Ghz so i went to 3.6 Ghz with idle temps of 28c and max around 42c at 1.4v







i used your 3.2 settings moved up and lowed volts until it was the lowest i could go thanks.

Very nice!








You could problably get 3.8-3.9ghz with 1.5v! So go for it!









have fun


----------



## Darkwaddi

Thankyou i will try later and update you







anyway off to school.


----------



## go4life

no problem







Im already at school lol


----------



## raydotulung

OCCT still stable for 20 minutes.

VCore idle = 1.39v - load = 1.3600v
max speed I can get for 1.3600v at load

No more OC from now.. back to 500x8


----------



## go4life

nice! but I would use small FFT's to test, not mix!









have fun


----------



## raydotulung

will do boss...


----------



## go4life

lol


----------



## slickwilly

High ho high ho it's off to work I go
still wish I was in school, more cute girls and less Balox


----------



## TckHoles

if i buy this board will it post with an e8400 EO or will it need to be flashed first, all my stuff is AMD now but I got a sweet deal on an EO


----------



## flyin15sec

E0 should work out of the box with this motherboard. I was using my E0 on BIOS 0601. E0 is not officially supported until BIOS 0701.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


High ho high ho it's off to work I go
still wish I was in school, more cute girls and less Balox


hehe









but hey, think on the bright side! you earn money, so you can buy more fun computer stuff


----------



## slickwilly

Ya right, I pay rent, buy food, pay power bill, pay phone/internet connection bill and since I am a mechanic I get to pay for a lot of tools. I have about 20,00 US dollars in tools so far and each year they change the trucks so I have to get something new to work on them, my tool box cost $6500
Most of the monies I have spent on PC parts comes from my wife when she wins big at Bingo.


----------



## kimosabi

I feel ya, slickwilly. Ever thought about being a semi-criminal to fork in some extra dough in the weekends?









You have a kind wifey. You support her and the house/family and she lets some money drip on you when she has the chance. Coolness!


----------



## go4life

I hate when I get bills... f**king phone and internet -_-
Well at least you have a very kind wife! And thats better than money


----------



## slickwilly

My place of employment just fired a guy for being semi criminal.
He broke into the building and stole all the keys for the vending machines and then went and took the money out of the machines, incase you are wondering I work for the big blue soda company


----------



## slickwilly

Hay wait a minute you guy's all live in Europe I thought the Gov. took care of all your internet needs via high taxes?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Hay wait a minute you guy's all live in Europe I thought the Gov. took care of all your internet needs via high taxes?


hahahah
I wish....

The gov sucks here... All they care about is how to suck the most money from peoples pockets....


----------



## ljapilot

Sounds like goverment hehehe


----------



## go4life

hehe.. I hope they all die slow and painfull


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Hay wait a minute you guy's all live in Europe I thought the Gov. took care of all your internet needs via high taxes?


Here in Norway the government is so greedy we have to pay fees for driving on already paid roads built by the germans during WW2. And we accept it. We're pathetic.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Here in Norway the government is so greedy we have to pay fees for driving on already paid roads built by the germans during WW2. And we accept it. We're pathetic.










It's a reason my dad moved to Dubai


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


My place of employment just fired a guy for being semi criminal.
He broke into the building and stole all the keys for the vending machines and then went and took the money out of the machines, incase you are wondering I work for the big blue soda company


Coca-cola?







lol j/k. Pepsi for real? My grandparents have stock in pepsi and ***** at me when I buy coke products lol.


----------



## Darkwaddi

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=488238
Sorry it's abit later on go4life got to 3.8







with a shocking vid at 1.3125







it took 1.472 after that it wouldnt post even up to 1.53 that's the best i could or could be bothered to do







.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkwaddi*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=488238
Sorry it's abit later on go4life got to 3.8







with a shocking vid at 1.3125







it took 1.472 after that it wouldnt post even up to 1.53 that's the best i could or could be bothered to do







.


cool, is it stable?









I was really unlucky with my Q6600. I had to use 1.6v to get it to run through 3dmark with 3.7ghz... thats what I call crap lol
I had 1.325 vid lol


----------



## Darkwaddi

Yeh it's stable but i'm happy with 3.6 so knocked it back down







shame i could not get 4 Ghz to post :\\ but anyway not a bad 1.325 chip.


----------



## go4life

yeah







but you can't really expect 4ghz either with a 1.325 vids Q6600







But you are lucky enough


----------



## Darkwaddi

Yeh i suppose so would have been nice to validate at 4ghz.


----------



## go4life

just push 1.7v through it, should do the trick^^


----------



## Darkwaddi

Suicide runs







take the fun out of doing it on good volts







.


----------



## go4life

always fun







its no stress to run 20 mins with 1.7v, just don't do it anymore than 20min at the time


----------



## UkGouki

well im still at 3.6 i treid for 3.8 but it wouldnt post even with 1.5v on cpu + 1.5v ht 1.5v nb







my vid is really low 1.1500 i think its board limitation im thinking of doing the vmod on the mobo to stop the vdroop cause at 3.6ghz i have to use 1.45v in bios to get stable in windows because of the vdroop it drops to 1.38 idle 1.35v under load

but overall im happy at 3.6ghz with sub 35c idle 54c under load lol depending on ambients i.e at night when the heating kicks in i get 34 to 36c idle during the day with the heating off its 29c idle








avg room temp never above 23c


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


well im still at 3.6 i treid for 3.8 but it wouldnt post even with 1.5v on cpu + 1.5v ht 1.5v nb







my vid is really low 1.1500 i think its board limitation im thinking of doing the vmod on the mobo to stop the vdroop cause at 3.6ghz i have to use 1.45v in bios to get stable in windows because of the vdroop it drops to 1.38 idle 1.35v under load

but overall im happy at 3.6ghz with sub 35c idle 54c under load lol depending on ambients i.e at night when the heating kicks in i get 34 to 36c idle during the day with the heating off its 29c idle







avg room temp never above 23c


well its the board. Not the best overclocker ever








the vdrop mod will help though.

3.6ghz with 1.35v is quite good. But im not to impressed by the temps you have! 54c with 1.35v? Sounds kinda bad. I thought the TRUE did better than that (or am I to spoiled by watercooling














)

EDIT: buy a P5Q-E or something similar to it, you will see 4ghz on that Q6600 then I think







(with 1.5v vcore or something)


----------



## UkGouki

well my next board will be i7 so im happy at 3.6 ive had 46c at full load but that was when it was extremely cold and the heating was off its still very cold but heating on and room set to 23c with aircon off so probably why.

on stock with stock cooler i was getting 37 to 38c idle and 60+ @ full load i do have silent fans on my true though so if i get higher cfm fans should get better temps imo


----------



## go4life

oh silent fans says it all









Yeah, same here! I7 looks fun









Soon done with my Cosmos S btw


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Hi guys~
Another happy user here ~
e8400 @ 4.16 -1.32V, 1.4V HT, 1.4 NB/SB ~

Small fft stabled (orthos, OCCT ~9 hours), large fft (orthos 10 minutes) non stable ... because of the faulty ballistix .... will give u guys update later~ (now testing the ballistix 6-6-6-18 with 2.3V in bios....)


----------



## Darkwaddi

go4life do you run that 4.5 Ghz 24/7 if so what a beast of a chip.


----------



## go4life

@ hi7! Hi and welcome







You will make it after a little tweaking







Why so high timings on the ram?

@ darkwaddi, I do







Il maybe have my cosmos s thread up today with some pics and overclock!


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

@go4life

I found that linked+sync makes my ram stablize..(passing large fft test), now running them @900Mhz 5-4-4-12...
And tweek some voltage, lowering HT to 1.25V, NB to 1.35. it's getting better and better









Now...just need some nice pair of mushkin redline to get pass 4.1Ghz


----------



## go4life

lol nice









If you REALLY want to oc the max, you need a new motherboard








But no need for it unless you are a little benching crazy (like me







)

Sounds good with 5-4-4-12 @ 900mhz.
Btw, the P5N-D have a max ram speed about +- 1000mhz just so you know that









have fun!


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

15 hour update....been running prime blend test for 15 hours, so far so good.~

So... the board can't do >1100Mhz even with good ram ? if this is the case, i'll just get g.skill instead of mushkin









But 4.5Ghz (500x9, sync 1000Mhz ram) is good enough for me









Cheers


----------



## Vondollo

I am happy with 4.0 GHz


----------



## slickwilly

I got my new ram in and I tested it with mem. test 86 before I did anything else and it passed but I still can not get a decent OC out of this board 1440 FSB is as high as it will go, it is stable at this speed with as little as 1.25 volt but will not boot with anything higher no matter what volt I set to the CPU, I am thinking I just got one of those low bin boards or proc. I am thinking a bout getting an Evga 780 FTW or scraping the whole thing and getting an Xbox 360








p.s. new ram is Gskill DDR2900


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I got my new ram in and I tested it with mem. test 86 before I did anything else and it passed but I still can not get a decent OC out of this board 1440 FSB is as high as it will go, it is stable at this speed with as little as 1.25 volt but will not boot with anything higher no matter what volt I set to the CPU, I am thinking I just got one of those low bin boards or proc. I am thinking a bout getting an Evga 780 FTW or scraping the whole thing and getting an Xbox 360








p.s. new ram is Gskill DDR2900



umm....link cpu with ram with sync (not 1:1), fsb directly to 1800, vcore 1.3~1.35, fsb 1.25~1.3, dram 2.1V, nb 1.4~1.45, sb (auto), maybe loose some memory timings (to 5-4-4-12)....

should be fine....

Or else...maybe a bad board...?


----------



## slickwilly

I have tried all the tricks, I even ran memory unlinked thinking that my old ram was holding me back but that changed nothing, I ether have a bad board or a bad CPU


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I have tried all the tricks, I even ran memory unlinked thinking that my old ram was holding me back but that changed nothing, I ether have a bad board or a bad CPU


umm....are u running both old and new ram together..? seems like the low speed of the 667 is holding down the new ram...? try only runing the new ram maybe?

If not, I don't have much idea except bad board, bad CPU, or...bad anything..


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hi7of3of2hi9*


umm....are u running both old and new ram together..? seems like the low speed of the 667 is holding down the new ram...? try only runing the new ram maybe?

If not, I don't have much idea except bad board, bad CPU, or...bad anything..










I tried with 3 different ram's, and the max I could get was 1016mhz on 1066mhz ram.

Don't mix ram, that is usually a bad idea (at least when it comes to overclocking)

Don't think your cpu is the problem at least







Its either the motherboard, or ram, or even a combo of both lol


----------



## og4tcm

Wow go4, you seem to be the main man around here (or woman, I don't want to get it wrong, so why not throw both out there right? haha) anyways, I need some help. I'm somewhat new to overclocking, but I want to up the speed of my new computer so I can be ready for some games coming out.

This is my build so far:

Case : Cooler Master Cosmos 1000
Mobo : Asus P5N-D 750i sli
CPU : Intel Q6700 with G0 step (stock)
Mem : Corsair TWINX 4096MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz
HDD : Seagate barracuda 500gb
Graphics : EVGA geForce 9400 GT 1Gb DDR2

I'm considering these for my PSU and Cooler:

PSU : Corsair TX750W 
Cooler(CPU) : Cooler master hyper Z600R

I actually have a couple questions:

I bought the mobo/cpu/ram in a bundle deal from tigerdirect... on the list it says the cpu is OEM. Will I still be able to overclock this processor, or no?

If I can, is that cooler adaquate enough for some decent oc'ing? I just want to oc this a little, not push it to the edge (not yet anyways)

I just want to know what my options are I suppose. Thanks in advance!

~James


----------



## go4life

lol thanks







(im a guy btw)
Nice rig! You can go into user cp and add system so we can see it all the time









You can oc your cpu without problem! You can use the settings I posted on the first page for the Q6600!

When it comes to psu, you have made a good choice! But the cpu cooler not to sure.. I would look into a Thermalright Ultra Ex. 120 (known as TRUE), a Tuniq Tower, Xigmatek S1283 or something like that









But I guess your not gaming when you bought a 9400gt







so what are you going to use your computer for?









Christian


----------



## og4tcm

Haha! Well I'm kinda on a budget, my wife is only letting me spend so much







, and it looked like such a steal at $70. I've been out of the gaming loop since WoW first came out, so I'm kinda rusty! LoL.

Thankyou for the suggestions though, I will definitely look into the coolers you mentioned!


----------



## go4life

Just swap later when she don't see then hehe^^

If you are on a budget, I would choose the xigmatek s1283, not to expensive but still quite ok!


----------



## og4tcm

What about the cooler master V8, would you say it's comparable to the TRUE and those others? It seems like it does, but then again, I'm new to this.

Also, I see that the thermaltake spin q has a lot more airflow than others i've seen so far, 90 CFM compared to most others at 60-70. Is this important as well?


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *og4tcm* 
What about the cooler master V8, would you say it's comparable to the TRUE and those others? It seems like it does, but then again, I'm new to this.

Also, I see that the thermaltake spin q has a lot more airflow than others i've seen so far, 90 CFM compared to most others at 60-70. Is this important as well?

The V8 is not a bad cooler, but at that price point, you better go for a TRUE...or for a cheaper Xigmatek S1283. (The V8 is kinda...heavy







)

About the fan, sometimes it is important, but if the cooler design is bad, no matter how good the fan is, the temp just won't be as good...

So you need a good cooler with good fans. For all performance, TRUE + Delta Fans should be the best......I think


----------



## og4tcm

Cool, thankyou! Also, I just read up on lapping... would you recommend it for a first timer like me? If I was going to do it, I would do it just to the TRUE, I really don't want to void the warranty on my Q6700. Although don't they say that if you OC it, it also voids the warranty?


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *og4tcm*


Cool, thankyou! Also, I just read up on lapping... would you recommend it for a first timer like me? If I was going to do it, I would do it just to the TRUE, I really don't want to void the warranty on my Q6700. Although don't they say that if you OC it, it also voids the warranty?


For lapping, first time you could try it on the stock Intel heatsink







(performance gain not guaranteed on the stock heatsink







)

About the warranty of the CPU....Intel states that 'their' warranty would be void if overclocked...but I'm not sure how will they check it








(Can anyone help me answer this one







?)

The CPU failing rate is kinda low compare to PSU, motherboard or GPU. So as long as you don't overvolt, extreme overclocking the CPU or do physical damage to it, your CPU should last longer than all your other computer components


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hi7of3of2hi9*


About the warranty of the CPU....Intel states that 'their' warranty would be void if overclocked...but I'm not sure how will they check it








(Can anyone help me answer this one







?)


nah, I have killed q6600.. how on earth are they going to check it? I just rma'd mine, and got new one







And that Q6600 I had run up to 1.7v (but thats not what killed it!) And they never said anything, they just sent me a new one









I think they just say it, so customers shall be scared of overclocking, and therefore buy a better cpu instead of overclocking


----------



## ljapilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *og4tcm*


Cool, thankyou! Also, I just read up on lapping... would you recommend it for a first timer like me? If I was going to do it, I would do it just to the TRUE, I really don't want to void the warranty on my Q6700. Although don't they say that if you OC it, it also voids the warranty?


Lapping is not hard at all. Its just time consuming. If you try it just take your time. TJHarlow on youtube has a good video about it. That is what I used to lapp my stuff.

Everything I have read it is not worth just lapping one and not the other. If one is not flat then doesnt matter is other one is really.

Have fun and good luck!!!!


----------



## hitrun222

Hi there. So I've got a Q6600 on this P5N-D board and I've got it at 3.6GHz stable with the settings that you guys have posted in the first few pages. However, I'd like it push it a little further if it's possible, to say 3.8 or even 4.0, if that is possible with this board and cpu. Temps on it right now are awesome so I think it could take a bit more. I was just wondering if you guys had tried this and could toss me some numbers to try as I'm not exactly sure which things to change for the best results. Thanks much!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitrun222*


Hi there. So I've got a Q6600 on this P5N-D board and I've got it at 3.6GHz stable with the settings that you guys have posted in the first few pages. However, I'd like it push it a little further if it's possible, to say 3.8 or even 4.0, if that is possible with this board and cpu. Temps on it right now are awesome so I think it could take a bit more. I was just wondering if you guys had tried this and could toss me some numbers to try as I'm not exactly sure which things to change for the best results. Thanks much!


Hey there and welcome to OCN









Hmm.. if you have a very good vid on your cpu you can hit 4ghz but not sure if you can do that on this board. But 3.8ghz aint unrealistic! 
If you could provide us some more information it would be nice!

First use prime95 run it with small fft's for a hour with core temp and cpu-z open and take a screenshot of it!

And from there we can see what we can do


----------



## hitrun222

Core Temp lists vid as 1.2500v What sort of other info do you need? My hardware is listed under my posts so that's what I'm working with. Everything was reassembled with some recent hardware changes two days ago so the arctic silver is still setting, also thinking about pulling the nb and sb heatsinks and using arctic silver there too.

I'll run prime95 like you said and post again with the results.


----------



## go4life

nice vid! Should get 3.8ghz with that (if the temps and motherboard is good enough) You should do that to the nb, sb don't care, it don't make any heat anyways









Don't need any other info than that and the ss!


----------



## hitrun222

Alrighty, I'll be back in about an hour then. But first my current settings, if they help at all...

vcore - 1.55 (cpu-z fluctuates between 1.472-1.488)
dram - 2.11v
HT - 1.48v
NB - 1.48v
SB - 1.58v
FSB - 1600
RAM - 800
4,4,4,12 RAM timings

EDIT: Prime keeps causing it to lock up like 2 seconds in...it's been completely stable just running windows and games for months...help?


----------



## turnnich

hi i am very ney to OCing like i have never done it before i have an Asus P5N-D 750i sli mother board and Intel Core2 Quad Q9400 2.66GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor with CHAINTECH GSV85GT DDR2 1GB GeForce 8500 GT 1GB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 Video Card and Crucial Ballistix Tracer 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) and i would like to know how to get this Oced ot 3.0 to 3.5 if possable can anyone help me thanks


----------



## go4life

hey turnnich! You can go to the first page, there it is many settings! You can try the ones for the E8400! Only with a lower fsb!
Just go into bios at startup then go into jumperfree connection or whatever its called.. (So long since I have used this mobo lol)

have fun!


----------



## hitrun222

Here's the screenshot you asked for earlier. I was having issue with prime95 locking up the system. I pulled everything apart and reseated the heatsink and put arctic silver on the NB. This is after 60 minutes into the testing, the temps have been consistent with what's displayed.

Core 1 - 72
Core 2 - 72
Core 3 - 66
Core 4 - 66










Temps at idle

Core 1 - 38
Core 2 - 38
Core 3 - 32
Core 4 - 33


----------



## go4life

sorry to bring this message, but with that temps you can forget to go higher!
So unless you get a better cooler, you have to stick with what you got









anyways, how do you manage not to go crazy with all those sidebars and extra stuff?


----------



## hitrun222

Yeah I figured as soon as I saw them that high. Oh well I'm happy with what I'm at and it seems to be stable again finally. Don't really have the money or the urge even to get a new cooler, this one works great for everything I'm doing, temps will drop a bit after the arctic silver fully sets up, just got reapplied a few hours ago. Thanks for your help though









I actually like all the quick launch stuff, makes it easy to access what I'm using frequently, it may be cluttered for some but it works great for me.


----------



## turnnich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hey turnnich! You can go to the first page, there it is many settings! You can try the ones for the E8400! Only with a lower fsb!
Just go into bios at startup then go into jumperfree connection or whatever its called.. (So long since I have used this mobo lol)

have fun!









how much will this raise my temps should i get a fan and a heatsink?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitrun222*


Yeah I figured as soon as I saw them that high. Oh well I'm happy with what I'm at and it seems to be stable again finally. Don't really have the money or the urge even to get a new cooler, this one works great for everything I'm doing, temps will drop a bit after the arctic silver fully sets up, just got reapplied a few hours ago. Thanks for your help though









I actually like all the quick launch stuff, makes it easy to access what I'm using frequently, it may be cluttered for some but it works great for me.


Well, can't always get what you want









I could never use so much extra, I try to keep it as clean ass possible









Quote:



Originally Posted by *turnnich*


how much will this raise my temps should i get a fan and a heatsink?


maybe 15-30c extra on load!

Do you use the stock cooler?


----------



## turnnich

for now yes because i ordered the fan and heatsink for a AMD core and not an Intel stupid mistake on my part what would you recomend?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turnnich* 
for now yes because i ordered the fan and heatsink for a AMD core and not an Intel stupid mistake on my part what would you recommend?

Watercooling!

But if you don't want that here are the air coolers







:
Thermalright Ultra Ex. 120 or Tuniq Tower or Xigmatek S1283 if you are on a budget


----------



## turnnich

for the Xigmatek S1283 do you have to take out the MB to install it?


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turnnich*


for the Xigmatek S1283 do you have to take out the MB to install it?


The original S1283 came with push pins, and it is possible to install it without taking the MB IF you have small hands / very big case...

But I suggest you to get the bolt-thru / backplate kit for the s1283, it will hold the cooler more secure. (I don't really trust push pins on a large cooler







) You have to take the MB out to install the s1283 with the bolt thru kit though...

LINK: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...k&promoid=1015


----------



## slickwilly

my advice to anyone that is going to be OCing their PC a lot is to cut a hole in your motherboard tray right behind the CPU mount so you do not have to dismount the motherboard every time you want to reapply your TIM.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
my advice to anyone that is going to be OCing their PC a lot is to cut a hole in your motherboard tray right behind the CPU mount so you do not have to dismount the motherboard every time you want to reapply your TIM.

yeah! I did it to my cosmos s! works like a charm


----------



## og4tcm

How often should you re-apply the TIM... I'm guesing thats thermal insulating material? I'm gonna get some of that arctic silver for my TRUE (yes, I've decided to go with a TRUE 120). Also, I've decided that I want to get 3.5 ghz out of my Q6700 (maybe just go up to 3.6 if it'll stay stable)... will the true with a 120 fan be adaquate cooling?

Also, a question about OC'ing the ram... the board is rated for DDR2 800MHz right? Now can you actually oc that to be higer, will the board be able to recognize/support that? I mean, right now I just want to kind of oc the cpu and see how things run, and then maybe move on to the ram next. One more question with the ram: do you all think 8gb is too much right now? I have 4 gb right now (well, on its way), and want to get an opinion on it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *og4tcm* 
How often should you re-apply the TIM... I'm guesing thats thermal insulating material? I'm gonna get some of that arctic silver for my TRUE (yes, I've decided to go with a TRUE 120). Also, I've decided that I want to get 3.5 ghz out of my Q6700 (maybe just go up to 3.6 if it'll stay stable)... will the true with a 120 fan be adaquate cooling?

Also, a question about OC'ing the ram... the board is rated for DDR2 800MHz right? Now can you actually oc that to be higer, will the board be able to recognize/support that? I mean, right now I just want to kind of oc the cpu and see how things run, and then maybe move on to the ram next. One more question with the ram: do you all think 8gb is too much right now? I have 4 gb right now (well, on its way), and want to get an opinion on it. Thanks in advance!

Thermal Interface Material

this mobo can handle higher clock speeds for the ram but you will need to set the correct timings and speeds in the BIOS manual
4 gig is plenty if you run 8 gig you can turn off the paging file


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Umm...anyone here has e8xxx OC to ~4.5Ghz with this board...?
Or ~4Ghz is already at the limit of this board...?

EDIT: just tried 2000FSB ~1.35V, 1.32 HT, 1.5 NB... linked with memory with 1000Mhz @ 6-6-6-20 2.0V.... Boot in windows, but failed Large fft test







Will try again with better ram...


----------



## flyin15sec

You'll need good cooling and around 1.41v - 1.45v for 4.5ghz. I tried it at 2000QDR, but it wasn't stable and I don't really need the extra speed. I already have 4.4ghz saved up in my OC profile.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*


You'll need good cooling and around 1.41v - 1.45v for 4.5ghz. I tried it at 2000QDR, but it wasn't stable and I don't really need the extra speed. I already have 4.4ghz saved up in my OC profile.


now this really depends on the chip you got. 
Low vid and a good chip can oc much better at lower volts than that.

Example, I have used a E8400 it needed 1.365v to get 4ghz stable, my old E8500 needed 1.41v to get 4.3ghz, and my new E8600 needs only 1.352v to get 4.55ghz!

And I have seen people with E8400/E8500 with 1.36v that have 4.3-4.6ghz, so it all depends on the chip, and temps!


----------



## slickwilly

and then there's me, I can't get above 3.26 for nothing, I think I am going to replace this mother board with an Evga 780


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
now this really depends on the chip you got.
Low vid and a good chip can oc much better at lower volts than that.

Example, I have used a E8400 it needed 1.365v to get 4ghz stable, my old E8500 needed 1.41v to get 4.3ghz, and my new E8600 needs only 1.352v to get 4.55ghz!

And I have seen people with E8400/E8500 with 1.36v that have 4.3-4.6ghz, so it all depends on the chip, and temps!

Yes your old E8500 is a powerhungry one. To get 4.19Ghz stable I had to run 1.375Vcore. But I suspect you juice up the volts more than I do at first OC.









My former E8200 ran 3.82gHz @ 1.34Vcore so yeah, the difference between chips are there allright.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


and then there's me, I can't get above 3.26 for nothing, I think I am going to replace this mother board with an Evga 780


Have you tried running the memory unlinked and at 800mhz only?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


and then there's me, I can't get above 3.26 for nothing, I think I am going to replace this mother board with an Evga 780


don't buy the 780i... I have owned it, buy a intel motherboard instead! Overclocks better, and they run a LOT cooler









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Yes your old E8500 is a powerhungry one. To get 4.19Ghz stable I had to run 1.375Vcore. But I suspect you juice up the volts more than I do at first OC.









My former E8200 ran 3.82gHz @ 1.34Vcore so yeah, the difference between chips are there allright.


absolutely! But at least it runs cool








Whats the max you got out of your E8200?


----------



## kimosabi

Right now I'm working on a stable 4.22gHz. Not quite there yet. Think my Silent Knight should have a rest soon.








I dont do max. I do stable.








Ordered the rest of my WC-gear today. ChilledPC refunded my money and Microplex should lick my feet soon.


----------



## go4life

lol







so what are you getting from microplex?


----------



## kimosabi

Got a Magicool res and some 1/2" barbs. The rest if I might say.


----------



## squareshot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turnnich*


for the Xigmatek S1283 do you have to take out the MB to install it?


no you don't have to remove MB. It has four lock pins.


----------



## hitrun222

Do you have any better cpu cooler suggestions? I have the Zalman 9700 on it right now. Or possibly any good water cooling suggestions? I'd like something decent really, money is not really an issue.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Got a Magicool res and some 1/2" barbs. The rest if I might say.









ooh^^ I really like that res, Christian wants


----------



## slickwilly

I would go intel chip but I like to run SLI and that will not work on an Intel board and I am already comitted to Evga.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*


Have you tried running the memory unlinked and at 800mhz only?


Yes, about the only thing I didn,t try was running 1 stick of ram
My old ram was DDR2-667 and I could run it at 800 mhz. unlinked but I still could not get past 1440 on the FSB, if this was an Evga board I would RMA the thing.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I would go intel chip but I like to run SLI and that will not work on an Intel board and I am already comitted to Evga.

sli is overrated... trust me.. I had nothing but problems with sli!
And even in the games it was sli support it didn't work! The only game where the performance actually was worth it was crysis (what a suprise lol)

I have tried several nvidia and intel motherboards, and the intel ones are in general much better! and I think most of ocn will agree to that.

but hey I will not stop you, but don't tell me that I didn't warn you.


----------



## raydotulung

LOL

the title says = Asus P5N-D 750i sli overclock









but slowly members are shifting to P45 chipset... from OCCT chart I can see voltages are more stable compared with NVIDIA board..

never had the experience to SLI or X-Fire, what i'm thinking is one NVIDIA GTX series or the ATI 48xx series would be enough for gaming as long as we combine with a good DRAM speed x Multipler with 1:1 ratio


----------



## og4tcm

Aaauugh! I'm loosing my mind with all these cooling options! I've heard a lot of good things about the TRUE 120, but I've read some other reviews from other sites and had a few different ones come out on top. Like the sunbeam core contact... it ranks up there.

*sigh* I just want to get a decent cooler thats going to let me oc some... like I said before, I dont want to get hardcore with it... I think I want to get between 3.2-3.5 out of my q6700, and I'll be happy...

The V10 from CM looks badass, and it has the extended part for the RAM slots... but no one has really reviewed it yet... and I'm not really trying to oc my ram yet...

And no one answered me about the TIM... how often should one change it?

And, I just realized something... will I still be able to use a TRUE, or similar heatsink with the NB fan installed on this Mobo? I guess I'll find out... I mean, I have a nice case and cooling for it, so I guess if I have to pass up on the NB fan, I'll live, it's not like I'm gonna be reachin in there and touching it...


----------



## slickwilly

Maybe I will just save my money from doing side work and get a whole new rig, I've
benn drooling over the i7 920, Evga X58 combo and this would allow for SLi with the GTX cards, I have some experiance with SLI too and no it will not give you the huge performance gains that some are looking for but it does help with AA at higher resalutions
I figure for about 1200 us i could get a new cosmos case the CPU, board and ram and just use my PSU and Vid. card over again


----------



## go4life

@ og4tcm, I would change it once a year, just to be sure









@ slickwilly, maybe you should start to save up, could be an idea at least! but your rig is quite good now, so no need to change anything yet really!


----------



## slickwilly

Ya I know, I think I am going to try and find somebody locally that is in to OCing and Intel chips and see if it's my CPU or board that is holding me back, I just want to remove my CPU as the bottle neck in my system.
I have tried lowering my CPU multi. to 7 and it still would not allow me to go any higher on the FSB


----------



## go4life

well then its the motherboard holding you back, no doubt!


----------



## Viper_H

Hey.

I recently picked up one of these boards. I've got a Q6600 and 2x 2GB OCZ 800MHz RAM, and I can't get any of these settings to work. If i try and overclock the board at all, even with the AI 20% overclock, it will boot into windows for around 30 seconds, and then reboot.

Am I missing something here? I've got a waterblock on the CPU and the optional fan on the chipset, so I'm not overheating.

Just a note - My last board, P5N32-E SLI did exactly the same thing. It's not my chip either, because I've tried it with a Xeon X3220 which is essentially the same chip, and that can't cope either.

I am new to overclocking, so if there's some silly step that I've missed, or some option I need to turn on/off on the CPU, I'd appreciate the heads up.

Thanks.
-Dave


----------



## go4life

Hey Dave!







Welcome to ocn!

Ok, first NEVER EVER use AI overclock... overclocking is something you do manually! On the P5N-D I think you needed to go into jumperfree connection, then set something to manual! Then you will find all the things your are supposed to change! (sorry for bad description, haven't used this board in a long time)

So when you find all the settins, go to the first page, and try them out!








Good luck!

Christian


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyin15sec* 
You'll need good cooling and around 1.41v - 1.45v for 4.5ghz. I tried it at 2000QDR, but it wasn't stable and I don't really need the extra speed. I already have 4.4ghz saved up in my OC profile.

4.4Ghz "red mode"...? what's red mode







? extremely high voltage...?

If 4.4Ghz is the limit of this board (or e8400 on air/water), then I guess I'll just save some money for a X58 system ... instead of getting another board


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hi7of3of2hi9* 
4.4Ghz "red mode"...? what's red mode







? extremely high voltage...?

If 4.4Ghz is the limit of this board (or e8400 on air/water), then I guess I'll just save some money for a X58 system ... instead of getting another board









LOL. It's a metaphor for my system name. The Stoplight. [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## Viper_H

Hi go4life.

Thanks for replying. Was hoping to get one from you! Yes, I've tried the manual overclocking, including changing all the HT, SB, NB and vCore settings, but I can't seem to get any overclock speeds to stick, and my machine always reboots.

I only mentioned the AI overclock as a last resort, saying that I couldn't even get that to work at 2.83GHz, let alone the manual overclocks with 1551, 1600 and 1333mhz FSBs.

I just wondered if I was missing anything in the bios, but perhaps not.

-Dave


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyin15sec* 
LOL. It's a metaphor for my system name. The Stoplight. [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected]

Haha. nice system name









Would you mind posting your settings for 4.4Ghz...? vcore voltage..ht voltage..nb voltage...
I see you unlink your ram for 4.4Ghz...is it stable on large fft test?

Cheers


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viper_H* 
Hi go4life.

Thanks for replying. Was hoping to get one from you! Yes, I've tried the manual overclocking, including changing all the HT, SB, NB and vCore settings, but I can't seem to get any overclock speeds to stick, and my machine always reboots.

I only mentioned the AI overclock as a last resort, saying that I couldn't even get that to work at 2.83GHz, let alone the manual overclocks with 1551, 1600 and 1333mhz FSBs.

I just wondered if I was missing anything in the bios, but perhaps not.

-Dave

Hi
Did you try "link & sync" ? Or "unlink, manually set ram to 800" ?
Sometimes the ram is holding back...

EDIT: I guess your ram is the OCZ Gold XTC?....set the dram voltage to 2.1V, and maybe loose timings to 6-5-5-18 and give it a try


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hi7of3of2hi9* 
Haha. nice system name









Would you mind posting your settings for 4.4Ghz...? vcore voltage..ht voltage..nb voltage...
I see you unlink your ram for 4.4Ghz...is it stable on large fft test?

Cheers

My settings are on page 106: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...clock-106.html

Just an FYI. I did the pencil mod, so I was able to test it at 1.39v. If not, I think vcore would be like 1.42v+ or more.


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyin15sec* 
My settings are on page 106: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...clock-106.html

Just an FYI. I did the pencil mod, so I was able to test it at 1.39v. If not, I think vcore would be like 1.42v+ or more.

Thanks for the settings~ +rep for that~

Just another question....mosfet cooling heatsinks for P5N-D...? not quiet sure how do you do that... A fan over the mosfet







? or some after market cooler..?


----------



## flyin15sec

It's just passive mosfet cooling. I bought some of these:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/55...?tl=g40c16s226

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/38...?tl=g40c16s226

I got pics on page 104 2nd post: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...clock-104.html


----------



## Steele84

I got one of these and they work great, I used thermal adhesive on it though. Good luck


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viper_H* 
Hi go4life.

Thanks for replying. Was hoping to get one from you! Yes, I've tried the manual overclocking, including changing all the HT, SB, NB and vCore settings, but I can't seem to get any overclock speeds to stick, and my machine always reboots.

I only mentioned the AI overclock as a last resort, saying that I couldn't even get that to work at 2.83GHz, let alone the manual overclocks with 1551, 1600 and 1333mhz FSBs.

I just wondered if I was missing anything in the bios, but perhaps not.

-Dave

Np! Try what hi7 said, and maybe update to the latest bios, unless you have done it allready









The P5N-D have some problems with overclocking some times, and a re-flash of the bios can help (at least it did with me), so even if you have the latest bios, flash one more time! That could help. I have never used a similar board to the P5N-D, I had 3.6ghz stable for 2months on my Q6600, then suddenly it wouldn't be stable over 3ghz.. Kinda weird!

Anyways, good luck!









-C


----------



## og4tcm

Ok, here is what I'm aiming for (haha, I haven't even received all my parts yet and I'm plotting this... but hey, its good to







and plan right?)

With what I have so far, what are settings I need for 3.6? I know on the first page you put some stats go4, but I'm wondering if anyone out there has this board and the q6700, and what they've been able to get out of it so far.

Another question for everyone... say I decide I don't want this board, and want to send it back to tiger? I bought it as a bundle, with the q6700 and the 4gb of ram, but could I send it back for the refund and just get a different board, one that's more stable and capable of OC?

Thanks in advance for everyones help!

Oh, and another side note, not that anyone really cares too much, but I've decided I'm going to go with a 260 GTX Core 216 instead of the 9400... I figure that it's good enough now for most games, and a year or two down the road I can just buy another one and sli it to bump up... has anyone seen it for cheaper than 250? Again, thanks in advance!


----------



## go4life

You can use the settings on the first page, and just put lower fsb and the highest multi on your Q6700, should work!







I know another guy here have the same combo.
You should get 3.6++ out of your current board.

Not sure how tiger does it, so send them an email and ask!
I have no clue on how the prices are, since I live in Norway


----------



## Fatsug

Didn't find much info about q9300 overclocking on this mobo so I used the q6600 info from the first post as a base and tweaked it.

System
Cpu: q9300 with a Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme heatsink and a silent noctua fan
Memory: 4 gigs of Corsair Cm2x1024-8500c5d

Bios settings (bios 0801)
Vcore: 1.325, not using any vdroop mod, so effectivley 1.28-1.296V according too cpu-z
NB: 1.46
HT: 1.44
SB: 1.5
Multiplier: 7.5
Cpu fsb 1760 (3262Mhz), tried with 1800 but got errors in prime95, even with vcore up to 1.32 in cpu-z so went down to 1760 fsb.
Memory to cpu unlinked.

Memory bios settings
Memory at 1066
cas: 5
Ras to Cas: 5
Ras Precharge: 5
tRas: 15
tRc: 22
Commandrate: 2T
Voltage: 2.2x

Run Prime95 stresstest for 10 mins with no errors, will be back when I've time to let Prime95 run for few hours.

Let Prime95 run while I was out for 3 hours 36 minutes. 0 errors, 0 warnings. Seam stable to me.


----------



## Viper_H

Hi guys.

I'll give what hi7 said a go tonight.

My RAM is the OCZ Vista Performance Gold 4GB kit. Maybe it's because I'm not using Vista that it doesn't work?









All joking aside, I'll give it a try, although the memory timings and voltage aren't correct for the part I have according to http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...ld_2gb_edition

Thanks!


----------



## flyin15sec

I decided to take my Dominators PC8500 from my UD3P and test them out on the P5N-D. I've verified that with my setup, I can run the memory unlinked at 1066mhz, well actually about 1064mhz.

Previously this could not be done with the 0601 BIOS. I think the key is Asus changed the tRFC on BIOS 0801 to allow it to go higher. I can't recall exactly, but with the 0601 BIOS, I could not choose 63 for tRFC. This was with my Patriot Viper PC8500. It stopped at around 49 or 53. Anyone that is still using 0601 can you verifiy this?

I tried the settings with 1.40v NB, but failed 2 hours into the Prime95 Blend test. I added 1 notch to make it 1.42v and finally stopped it after 6 1/2 hours of Blend.

Settings are:
450*9 = 4.05ghz
Vcore= 1.30v
Mem = 2.11v
HT = 1.2v
NB = 1.42v
SB= 1.5v


----------



## go4life

@ fatsug, I would rather use the E8400 settings, 45nm's don't like that high on NB and so on









@ viper, lol







keep us updated!









@ flyin15sec, very nice! Congrats on being the first over 1030mhz








When I tried my dominators on the P5N-D, most I could get was 1010mhz stable, no matter what I did, it would never go over that stable


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

@ fliying15sec : nice going ~
I'll be getting new sets of ram this week....now dominator is on my list








It's either dominator ddr2 -1066 2x2Gb, or Mushkin Acent ddr2-1066 2x2Gb...(or "maybe" G.skill Pi...)

(And I thought memset doesnt support Nvidia chipset....now I'm gonna use it







)


----------



## flyin15sec

*** For xxicrimsonixx ***

Shots of the Antec300 with Xigmatek S1283. I think most 120mm cpu coolers should fit. Plus I included shots of cable management compartment, dust filter, front fan housing, etc.


----------



## slickwilly

I did it. I got my PC to boot at 1450 and it seems to be stable (locked up playing TF2)
but it folds and runs prime95 with out locking up.
I disabled spread spectrum control for raid (not running raid) and that seemed to be my hang up, I am going to try setting my LDT to 3X in stead of 4X.


----------



## slickwilly

Your gonna love this, I have my water cooler down for now so I am using a stock cooler from my old Intel P4 and it is keeping my temps down to 44 c. while under load from Prime95 and a virus scan at the same time Vcore 1.35


----------



## go4life

cool


----------



## the_silencer

This may seem a bit off topic but I'm thinking of adding an extra 2 gigs of RAM to my system. I'm current runng 2 gigs of Corsair XMS2 overclocked to 850mhz, stock timings and synced to the FSB. I'm pretty much dead set on getting a pair of Ballistix Tracers (I'm a sucker for glowing LEDs). Will there be any compatibility issues if I run 2 different brands of DIMMs? Can I just run them @ the same speed as my current sticks? Also, does it matter if I get 1066mhz RAM and just downclock it to 850mhz? Or am I just askiong for trouble w/ this Mobo?


----------



## go4life

you are asking for trouble no matter what motherboard you have.
Its not a good idea to mix brands, since all memory is different.

It could work, but may be unstable and getting funny problems (at least in my experience)

So either buy a second kit of what you have, or buy 2x the new one


----------



## flexnix

Wow, great thread.

Just want to make sure what you guys think so far.

I'm at 3.6ghz on stock cooling. My FSB is at 1600 and memory at 1066.

Voltages:
Vcore: 1.35 (shows 1.312v in CPU-Z..I did the pencil mod)
NB: 1.4v
SB: 1.5v
HT: 1.4v

What do you guys think so far? Should I mess with the speed of the memory higher than 1066? Also should I even bother with the North Bridge Chipset Fan that comes with the motherboard?

BTW, here is a screenshot of CPU-Z. Shouldn't it say 3.6ghz somewhere?


----------



## the_silencer

Your numbers look pretty good so far, but I don't have an E8400 so I wouldn't know







As for overclocking your RAM, what speed does your Mobo detect it as right now? I know that the P5N-D "offcially" only supports up to 800mhz but from what I know, it detects up to 1000mhz tops so I doubt you'll be able to run your RAM at stock speeds. As for the NB fan, I personally think it helps keep the Mobo cooler thus resulting in better OCs. BUT it may as well be the placebo effect! If you're anal about noise in your case, then don't use it. If you think a small fan can make a difference in your OCs then go rite ahead! Its not like its going to be the loudest fan in your case anyways. Best of luck to your overclocks!


----------



## flexnix

Well the motherboard booted up just fine with the memory set at 1066 even before I overclocked. Haven't had a single issue.

The only difference with the overclock is that the FSB is at 1600, I left the memory at 1066 still.










Hey, I noticed you got the same card I got. Just scored it for $149.99







Any good overclocking software you recommend for these cards? I'd like something light resource app or did you use the "Precision" software that came with the card?


----------



## the_silencer

The reason you CPU is only @ 2.4 ghz is b/c you have speed stepping(or w/e its called) turned on in the BIOS. What it does is lowers the multiplier to 6 when the CPU is not under load. WHen under load, it'll up the multi to the overclock speed u had it at, which would be 9 in your case (since 9 X bus speed of 400 would be 3600mhz). If you want your CPU to run @ 3.6 ghz all the time, turn it off in the BIOS advance settings i think. I personally leave it on to conserve energy and reduce the wear on my CPU. But it you're in for an evening of benchmark records and hardcore gaming, make sure its turned off for max performance! My CPU as OCed to 3.4 ghz as well but runs nominally @ 2.5 Ghz, slightly higher than yours due to the higher FSB.
As for OCing your GPU, I find that you need 3 essential pieces of software: GPU-Z the GPU equivalent of CPU-Z, ATI tool, a program that lets you check for graphical artifacts that ironically works for ATI cards, and Rivatuner, a program where you do the actually OCing.
Why would you need a separate program to OC when your GPU prolly already comes w/ one? Simple. Those built in programs limit the amount you can OC and thus you can never push your GPU to the max. With Rivatuner, that isn't an issue. For more info, you best browse google and look for a thread that deals w. GPU overclocks.
Oh yeah, I got the 9800gtx+ for $150 CDN! Mine was modestly OCed out of the box though.


----------



## flexnix

Sorry to correct you.









400 x 9 = 3600.

I guess I'll leave that option on then to conserve energy. Gotta think "Go Green".


----------



## the_silencer

My bad, was thinking of my CPU's clock speed


----------



## slickwilly

Well I have been going over the cost of ether getting a new mother board or replacing my CPU and it is about the same, a new board might get me to the clock speed I am reaching for or a new E8600 will also make 3.6 on my OC challenged board ether would set me back about 275.00 usd after tax and shipping.
P45- good potential no sli, Evga 780i FTW good OC potential, sli and life time warrenty ?
(I wish there was an emoticon of a smiley scratching the top of it's head)


----------



## slickwilly

I take back my cost estimate, I found this at da egg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813136050
Seems to be a good board, but no sli, maybe I will not need sli with a GTX285 ?


----------



## go4life

heyah slick!
Don't change your cpu, and don't go sli! (bad experiences with sli......)
The dfi lanpartys are usually quite good overclockers, but look into the asus p5q-e and gigabyte p45 udep (think thats the name of it) aswell!

They are very good boards all of them, and intel motherboards are usually better quality, last longer, and overclocks better.

Have fun


----------



## raydotulung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I take back my cost estimate, I found this at da egg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813136050
Seems to be a good board, but no sli, maybe I will not need sli with a GTX285 ?


The Gigabyte UD3P is more better (more power) for C2Q... but the DFi is enough for C2D, its not too expensive and within 2 weeks I can run 500x8.5 and stable for 24/7... so easy to overclock


----------



## Orof

Well, you can see it in the Asus P5N-D Download page:
http://support.asus.com/download/dow...us&model=P5N-D

Here is the info:

[ 1001 ]
----------------------
Enhance the compatibility with certain CPU.

I have no idea what's that means...

But for some reson they deleted the 0902 bios:

[ 0902 ]
----------------------
1. Disable PCI prefetch function by nVidia's request.
2. Improve USB performance under Win XP SP3.

I wanted to know if the 1001 bios disable PCI prefetch function like the 0902 bios, can somone try and tell us?

Or Cohen,
Israel.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orof*


Enhance the compatibility with certain CPU*.*

I have no idea what's that means...


This usually means that certain cpu's will be more stable, and/or fixed some issues with the cpu and motherboard.


----------



## squareshot

I have updated all bois to P5n-d MB. Ido read ASUS forms for 2 weeks to see if there is
bugs with the new Bios. 902 was replaced 1001.I have not read anything good or bad about this new update yet. I have not had any problems with updating yet on my MB
LOL


----------



## slickwilly

Do to legal obligations HDD Prefetch has been deactivated on all Nvidia motherboards via a BIOS change, this is not supposed to affect performance but you may want to keep a copy of your old BIOS just incase. (still running 0802) most motherboard manufactures will tell you not to update unless you are having issues that are related to the BIOS.


----------



## go4life

hey slick, you might want to change your 3.26mhz to 3.26ghz


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hey slick, you might want to change your 3.26mhz to 3.26ghz










That's not a typo I told you my board was jacked

LOL changing now.
Go I under stand your dislike of SLI and all things Nvidia but this board is the first issue I have had and I have never had an issue with SLI but I do not expect it to double my my performance that's just not physically possible
there will always be loses when you convert energy, I have been thinking about just getting another P5N-D (130.00) as there seems to be a whole host of issues with the Evga 7 series of main boards


----------



## go4life

lol its a nvidia board, what do you expect, I have owned countless nvidia boards, and there is ALWAYS something fail with them








Going sli is rolling a dice, you might get ok performance, or have a LOT of problems, and in many cases this is 50/50 what you get...

(maybe I should stop all the nvidia hate? lol) but I have tried a lot of stuff the last 2 years, and I just want to share my experienses with nvidia.

I used to like nvidia, but lately they have just screwed up!


----------



## slickwilly

Hind sight being 20/20 I should have bite the bullet and got the 295 then I could have my dual cards with an Intel chip.
I still am waiting to see what kind of performance I will get with the 285, like I said before I might not even need SLI . On a side note the egg only has the P45 boards in open box now.


----------



## og4tcm

I wish I could spend money like that slick... =P I was lucky enough to convince my wife to let me buy the 260... hopefully it will last a couple years... I did register for the step up program, so maybe two months from now I'll get a new one, who knows.


----------



## go4life

@ slick, cool, the gtx285 will perform very good alone, so no worries there









@ og4, do like I do hehe, save up, then order on friends names! Works like a charm and no one knows (except your friend)


----------



## slickwilly

I have actually been eye balling the Asus P5Q series of P45 mother boards, it shows a FSB speed of 13333 to 1600 unlike the 750 chip which is SUPPOSED to support 800,1066 and 1333 the only thing is I just bought 4 gigs of ddr2-900 ram and that board is rated for ddr2-1200


----------



## go4life

The P5Q series is quite a bang for the buck!
I would say its worth to get any of them! Except from the Deluxe. The E version is the same, just not with the extra crap in the box!


----------



## slickwilly

How about the Rampage formula X48 chip with DDR2 slots, another OCN member has one up so sale


----------



## og4tcm

And another thing, why the heck did the price of this board just jump up $20? It's aparrently not _that_ great, and for around the same price, you can pick up a P5Q and have better O.C.'ing all around. I mean, I suppose this is a solid board if you're not going to do much than sit at stock speeds... unfortunately it's the one I have for now, so I'll have to try my best and wait to get myself a new one (probably just save up for an i7 combo upgrade)


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
How about the Rampage formula X48 chip with DDR2 slots, another OCN member has one up so sale

A good P45 and good X48 oc's about the same. But I would say P45 is more bang for the buck, but X48 is nice if you got the cash









Quote:


Originally Posted by *og4tcm* 
And another thing, why the heck did the price of this board just jump up $20? It's aparrently not _that_ great, and for around the same price, you can pick up a P5Q and have better O.C.'ing all around. I mean, I suppose this is a solid board if you're not going to do much than sit at stock speeds... unfortunately it's the one I have for now, so I'll have to try my best and wait to get myself a new one (probably just save up for an i7 combo upgrade)

Finance crisis?

And yeah, the P5Q series is a better overclocking board, but the P5N-D works ok.

Don't get i7 yet, wait untill the 32nm comes out, then it will be worth upgrading!


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

wow, this thread is going strong







(although it;s not about P5N-D anymore LOL)

Anyway, I got a question.....

Which northbridge cooler could fit on the P5N-D? I looked at the thermal-right one, it seems that it doesn't have 750i chipset support...? so...which cooler will fit, and performs better than the stock one?
(The stock is pretty good with the included fan, but without the fan, it will give me BSODs







...and the fan is loud...so...i want a better, more quiet cooler..)

cheers


----------



## go4life

lol yeah true








I can not think of any coolers that will fit, but if you want better temps and a more silent system, I would maybe change all your fans with yate loon, and get a fan controller. For the NB it self, I would maybe see if you can get another fan in that size


----------



## slickwilly

og4tcm keep your 260 they are a good card and the 285 is not all it's talked up to be
I know I just got my step up and for another $100 I could have stepped up to the 295 but it had slower clock speeds than my 260 sc and I didn't know if my 750 watt PSU would run it or for some one that just has to trade up if you have an Nvidia chip board step up your 260 65nm to a 260 55nm for free and buy a second one for sli and you will be alot happier.
What kind of OC are you getting with your board? I am stuck at 1430 stable
There are no after market chip coolers for this board, it has an differant bolt pattern than the Nvidia ref. desighn, I need to get off my lazy but and make that water block I had laid out for the north board.


----------



## og4tcm

Thanks slick, makes me feel better to have someone finally say "what you have is good enough" lol! Well, go4 also in saying that my board is ok, haha. Yeah, I probably will wait for the new 32nm, hopefully they don't change the socket again, becaue that means by then, the LGA 1366 boards will be cheaper! I think I'm gonna keep my cosmos though, I'll probably just replace the fans eventually... also, does anyone know if you can actually mod it so it can have that side fan like the Sport? I'd like to try that for my next build, considering I'm keeping this case.


----------



## go4life

well it is good enough if you can run most games at max







your gtx 260 is a good card!

I bet the socket 1366 will be here as long as the 775 was!
About the fan, well get a dremel, and mod the side door so you can put a fan there!


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *og4tcm* 
Thanks slick, makes me feel better to have someone finally say "what you have is good enough" lol! Well, go4 also in saying that my board is ok, haha. Yeah, I probably will wait for the new 32nm, hopefully they don't change the socket again, becaue that means by then, the LGA 1366 boards will be cheaper! I think I'm gonna keep my cosmos though, I'll probably just replace the fans eventually... also, does anyone know if you can actually mod it so it can have that side fan like the Sport? I'd like to try that for my next build, considering I'm keeping this case.

If you're on a tight budget, as most of us are, it makes no sense to get i7 now.

i7 does not game any better than C2 dual, C2 Quad, or PhenomII. No dramatic difference between dual channel memory compared to triple channel memory. And with the latest review, there is no difference between 3gig of memory, compared to 6gigs of memory.


----------



## og4tcm

Good point guys, thanks.







I'm really happy with my build, I just have to wait on the PSU and Vista disc to get here so I can actually boot this puppy up!


----------



## x1aznxfuq

Hmm this is my first post here and i am relatively new to overclocking. I have a good idea of what I'm doing but right now i've ran into some problems. Firstly, i tried a overclock of 3.0GHZ with this guide:

Advanced -->Jumper Free Settings, change AI Tuning to Manual

System Clocks, keep PCIe at 100mhz
Voltages:
CPU Vcore = 1.35v, you can go lower but this is a fine starting point
Dram = set it to what your memory vendor lists, usually between 1.8v - 2.3v
HT = 1.2v
NB = 1.2v
SB = 1.5v

FSB & Memory:
Use "Unlinked" memory.
Set your QDR to 1333mhz
memory to 800mhz

Exit from Jumperfree and go to Chipset. Make sure all your memory timing is on Auto for now. LDT multi, should be at 5x.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Loaded, instead of windows loading i got the blue which automatically restarted my PC. The blue screen will keep popping up if i do not revert my BIOS back to no overclock. Now my settings in BIOS will save but will not load any OC settings. Do i need to take out the battery in the MOBO to clear the cmos? --> even if i set a small OC of let's say...1FSB it will keep reverting back to default of 1066 or w/e it is.

Anyways so my question is, does anyone have a solution as to why my mobo cannot overclock anything higher than 1199 FSB? i tried 1199 with no voltage changed..ONLY the FSB once and it worked. gave me a 2.69GHZ clock. But other than that i haven't been able to go past that and now i cannot even load ANY OC settings.

Any help will be greatly appreciated









Specs:
P5N-D
Q6600
4GB Mushkin DDR2800 1.8V ram
Vista x32 ultimate


----------



## slickwilly

You need to raise your HT and NB voltages to 1.4


----------



## ljapilot

I agree with slickwilly raise your nb and ht to 1.4 also unless you have a low vid
Q6600 bump your vcore up to 1.42ish and see how that does.

Let us know.

Good Luck


----------



## x1aznxfuq

Okay guys, I've tried it with no luck. Any attempt to change my OC settings results in my BIOS not applying them when i press f10(save and restart). Problem right now isn't overclocking itself but rather...BIOS wont save any changes i make in the OC tabs. Shall i clear my CMOS by removing the battery and the pins?


----------



## x1aznxfuq

Quote:


Originally Posted by *x1aznxfuq* 
Okay guys, I've tried it with no luck. Any attempt to change my OC settings results in my BIOS not applying them when i press f10(save and restart). Problem right now isn't overclocking itself but rather...BIOS wont save any changes i make in the OC tabs. Shall i clear my CMOS by removing the battery and the pins?

Okay i got it







i cleared the CMOS and all went okay. I'll keep you guys posted on my overclock.


----------



## go4life

Sounds nice! What is your goal?


----------



## og4tcm

AUGH! I'm so angry! I got all my stuff put together, and of course being friday the 13th, my GTX 260 was DOA... but oddly it still got super hot, the fan wasnt working and nothing came up on my display. So thats pretty gay, now I have to wait another 10-14 days to RMA this beeatch. *sigh* I shouldve waited another day... lol. Wish me luck on a quick turnaround with this thing, I've been waiting long enough! I'm so bummed out man, anyone else know the feeling?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *og4tcm* 
AUGH! I'm so angry! I got all my stuff put together, and of course being friday the 13th, my GTX 260 was DOA... but oddly it still got super hot, the fan wasnt working and nothing came up on my display. So thats pretty gay, now I have to wait another 10-14 days to RMA this beeatch. *sigh* I shouldve waited another day... lol. Wish me luck on a quick turnaround with this thing, I've been waiting long enough! I'm so bummed out man, anyone else know the feeling?

Check you BIOS and make sure your display is set to PCIe and not PCI.


----------



## og4tcm

how do I do that when I can't even get the display to come up?


----------



## ljapilot

Did you try the other slot to make sure its not the motherboard????


----------



## og4tcm

Hmm.. no I didn't. Would it still work in the other slot? I mean, the card got hot, but the fan didn't work.

*EDIT* Yeah, just tried the other slot, and it's the card. Thank goodness too, because with this motherboard, the second slot, when you put in a big card like the GTX, it completely covers your SATA slots... bad news for SLI folks! *sigh* i'm glad its the card though, thats just one piece i have to mess with. I've already submitted an RMA, and am going to ship the card back today. They better make sure this one works









Also, regardless if the card is in or not, I should always hear that classic beep when I turn on my system right? I have the speaker plugged in right, i know that, but on this mobo, theres a lil diagram that seems like you should put the speaker on that, but theres nothing to hold it down...


----------



## slickwilly

does your case have a little speaker? that's how my P5N-d works
This is how you solve the Sata cable and SLI problem
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812123197


----------



## og4tcm

Yeah, the case came with it... it's plugged in right, I know it is, it's just I'm not sure if it should be beeping... *sigh* it better not turn out to be my mobo. everything else works though, so... blah. Oh well, RMA paperwork is done and it's being shipped out today, so lets hope this works!







do you get a beep every time you turn it on slick? no beep for me







but maybe everything has to work first for it to beep!


----------



## x1aznxfuq

Hey guys, i successfully overclocked my PC to 3.0ghz with a very good temp of 32C idle. Now i have one last thing i'm not sure and need help with; Memory timing.

I have 2x2GB DDR2-800mhz PC6400 memory rated at 5cas 5-4-4-12. In the bios, How am i going to type the values in? Bios show up like this

Cas:
tRCD:
tRP:
tRAS:
Command Per Clock:
__________________________________________________ ________

I'm not sure if I'm doing it right but right now i have it at:
Cas: 5
tRCD: 5
tRP: 4
tRAS: 4
Command Per Clock: 2T

Am i correct? Thanks guys!

*oh by the way, this is the DEFAULT ram setting on auto given by cpuz:*

Memory TypeDDR2
Memory Size4096 MBytes
Memory Frequency400.3 MHz (5:6)
CAS# Latency (tCL)5.0 clocks
RAS# to CAS# (tRCD)5 clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP)5 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS)18 clocks
Bank Cycle Time (tRC)24 clocks
Command Rate (CR)2T


----------



## slickwilly

Yes I get a beep when I am booting up and sometimes I get a series of beeps (not good)

You are correct sir. ram timings that is

Wahoo I have gotten my board past that %#$*& wall I had hit at 3.24 ghz. I am now at 3.29 and climbing.
I had to turn my HT and NB up to 1.56 and my CPU to 1.36 in BIOS which gives me 1.34 in PC probe II
I had better get bizzy with the file,drill and torch because I am gonna need that NB waterblock.


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Yes I get a beep when I am booting up and sometimes I get a series of beeps (not good)

You are correct sir. ram timings that is

Wahoo I have gotten my board past that %#$*& wall I had hit at 3.24 ghz. I am now at 3.29 and climbing.
I had to turn my HT and NB up to 1.56 and my CPU to 1.36 in BIOS which gives me 1.34 in PC probe II
I had better get bizzy with the file,drill and torch because I am gonna need that NB waterblock.

wow wow wow....1.56 on HT? thats over the 1.4V limit on the HT....some 'reviewer' burnt their 45nm chip overnight with >1.4V HT voltage...(someone told me b4 in this thread / the other threads...I'll post the link when I found it)


----------



## go4life

Bump


----------



## slickwilly

I do believe that is the first bump for this thread


----------



## og4tcm

Well this thread is awesome, it deserves a bump!


----------



## go4life

I guess it is the first bump now yes!
but damn, 1284 posts! I never thought my thread would grow that strong!


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

I dunno if it had been mentioned yet, but there is a new BIOS released for this mobo, 1001


----------



## go4life

think it is mentioned, but thanks anyways


----------



## slickwilly

I would not use any new BIOS for Nvidia chips unless I had to, most of the new BIOs are just to turn off HDD prefetch at Nvidia's request, even the board makers tell you not to reflash unless you are having hardware issues and the 0801 BIOS are going strong.


----------



## go4life

thats true.
But why did nvidia do this? Sounds kinda stupid....


----------



## slickwilly

They got sued for using the tech. with out permission from the owners of the
copy right, we covered all this before in here, most other companies came to an agreement for the use of the software but Nvidia refused the terms and had to stop using it in all their BIOS going forward and all BIOS updates for existing hardware.


----------



## kidylimp

hello guys.. I just registered today .. I have asus p5nd with E6400 .. but I am saving money to buy Q6600 a month later.. hopefully. i heard that Q6600 is cheap n bang outa bucks cpu.. I am from bangladesh.. temps are hot in summer here.. now its almost 30-35 deg celcius.. i need ur suggestion.. here it goes..
=>> what kind of cooler do I need ? (coz I hav to order it from malaysia)
1. Zalman CNPS9700-LED Super Aero Flower CPU Cooler
2. Scythe Mugen 2 CPU Cooler Intel AMD 775 AM2 1366
3. ASUS V-60 Socket 775 Intel CPU Cooler V60 Mini Tower
4. ASUS SILENT KNIGHT AL 775/AM2/754/939 CPU HEATSINK FAN
5. Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme XT Skt 775 CPU Cooler PWM
6. Thermalright Ultima-90 CPU Heatsink

=>> Is there any other quad core you recomand.. which is overclock friendly.. and cheap

well this wud be all for now.. planing to bother you guys when I actualy buy the Items.. ha ha..

thanx in advance to help me out ...


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


They got sued for using the tech. with out permission from the owners of the
copy right, we covered all this before in here, most other companies came to an agreement for the use of the software but Nvidia refused the terms and had to stop using it in all their BIOS going forward and all BIOS updates for existing hardware.


oh, ok!
Nvidia have been really bad lately









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidylimp*


hello guys.. I just registered today .. I have asus p5nd with E6400 .. but I am saving money to buy Q6600 a month later.. hopefully. i heard that Q6600 is cheap n bang outa bucks cpu.. I am from bangladesh.. temps are hot in summer here.. now its almost 30-35 deg celcius.. i need ur suggestion.. here it goes..
=>> what kind of cooler do I need ? (coz I hav to order it from malaysia)
1. Zalman CNPS9700-LED Super Aero Flower CPU Cooler 
2. Scythe Mugen 2 CPU Cooler Intel AMD 775 AM2 1366
3. ASUS V-60 Socket 775 Intel CPU Cooler V60 Mini Tower
4. ASUS SILENT KNIGHT AL 775/AM2/754/939 CPU HEATSINK FAN
5. Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme XT Skt 775 CPU Cooler PWM
6. Thermalright Ultima-90 CPU Heatsink

=>> Is there any other quad core you recomand.. which is overclock friendly.. and cheap

well this wud be all for now.. planing to bother you guys when I actualy buy the Items.. ha ha..

thanx in advance to help me out ...


Good day







Welcome to the forums!

Do you have any chance to get the Thermalright ultra 120? Its the best air cooler! If not, the zalman 9700 works quite ok, but I dont know about the others.

If you want a cheap overclocking quad, Q9450 could be interesting!

Have fun


----------



## kidylimp

Yeah I can get it.. but the size is huge.. almost as tall as software CD.. I woun't be able to find this big ATX here.. but hav you seen ..arctic cooling freezer extreme.. ? its cool.. so ur saying zalman9700 is the onek to goe for?..


----------



## go4life

size matters you know







(trust me, its worth to buy it if you want air cooling)

im not a fan of artic cooling, but they work ok after what ive heard.

the 9700 is ok, it can cool an q6600 well enough, im not saying its the best cooler, but it works fine. my friend used it on his q6600, and in 20c room temp it loaded about 55c with 3.2ghz!


----------



## kidylimp

ok ill try to get thermalright 120.. im not gonna find any atx that takes in though, crap!! can you tell me how much can it cool my cpu in 30 deg ambient temp?


----------



## go4life

not sure, but it should be much better than most air coolers, so you should get 3.6ghz out of a Q6600


----------



## kidylimp

ohh no man .. 3.6 in 35 deg ambient temp.. you gotta be kidding me.. my cpu will be fried along with whole rig.. ha ha..


----------



## go4life

hahah nope


----------



## kidylimp

i never done any cpu over clocking before..i wanna try for my e6400 2.13ghz.. just wanna try..gimme some hints man.. plzzz..


----------



## go4life

you can use the setting for the q6600!
only with different multiplier and fsb.

Dont know what the multiplier is on the e6400!


----------



## kidylimp

Hey G4L, I hav 800watt generic psu. it has 1 pci-e and 12V rails are 12v1 @ 20A,[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] now im thinking to make my rig sli. my card is evga 9600GT.. now if i buy another 9600gt and power that up with 2-molex to pci-e adapter.. will it work 100 percent.. not damaging any hardware?


----------



## og4tcm

Kidy, it should work just fine, the 2 to 1 adapters are meant for just that (and should come with your video card).


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidylimp* 
Hey G4L, I hav 800watt generic psu. it has 1 pci-e and 12V rails are 12v1 @ 20A,[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] now im thinking to make my rig sli. my card is evga 9600GT.. now if i buy another 9600gt and power that up with 2-molex to pci-e adapter.. will it work 100 percent.. not damaging any hardware?

should be fine, I used to use the adapter on my old PSU which didnt have 6pin PCIe. Just make sure you have both molex plugged in, or you may start getting crashing and the likes... You have more than enough power for 9600GT SLI tho, so good luck and have fun

EDIT: try to find out which wires belong to which rail, and try to split the molex connections through 2 different rails...


----------



## og4tcm

Hey I have a question guys. I found out (after 2.5 hours of messing around) that my ram was DOA as well. I am having the best of luck with my stuff eh? I finally got my comptuer to beep though, so thank god for that! Does anyone have gskill memory with their p5n-d? I just ordered some of their standard PC6400 2x2gb mem, and wanted to know if I should even open the box... help is appreciated!


----------



## go4life

you are really unlucky!

Well pc6400 ram should work best on the P5N-D, so open it!

good luck


----------



## slickwilly

I have run GSkill 667 Oced's to 730 X 3gig and now I have 4 gig of Gskill PC7200 (DDR2-900) jsut set the timings, speed and voltage by hand in the BIOS


----------



## go4life

sounds good.

The sad thing with the P5N-D, it wont go much over 1000mhz, no matter what ram you got


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


sounds good.

The sad thing with the P5N-D, it wont go much over 1000mhz, no matter what ram you got










do you need more than 1000mhz? that is 500fsb if you are going 1:1, and I dont think that too many people will be reaching 500fsb anytime soon on the majority of boards, especially this one...


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


do you need more than 1000mhz? that is 500fsb if you are going 1:1, and I dont think that too many people will be reaching 500fsb anytime soon on the majority of boards, especially this one...


its nice to have!
Also many open world games love high clocked ram, makes it smoother ingame.

But you are correct 500fsb is not so common in use, also because most motherboards cant get stable at it... My P5Q-E tops out at about 470fsb with a quad, but oh well, cant have it all can we?


----------



## og4tcm

Hey, thanks again for the help guys, I appreciate it so much! So yeah, my gskill is on its way as well as a new tube of IC 7 TIM. Yeah, I pulled off my heatsink to make sure my processor was in right, and like a dummy, didn't even check the ram! *sigh* so hopefully by the end of the month my rig will FINALLY be up and running!

REP to the both of you!


----------



## kidylimp

I have seen the 1:1 thing before.. can you explain the term 1:1 or 2:1 on ram.. thnx..


----------



## slickwilly

well if you go in to the BIOS under jumper free configuration/FSB & memory config you 
will find this
FSB - Memory Clock Mode [linked]- (press enter to see options) linked, auto , unlinked
FSB-Memory Ratio [auto] options are 1:1, 5:4, 3:2 and sync mode
I believe with this board when someone says the are at one to one they mean sync mode as 1:1 with this board will run your memory at what ever you have the FSB set to. My board is not stable at speeds over 1420 so I run it at 1400 with a memory ratio of 3:2 which runs my ram at 933. you can play with this settings with out fear as long as you do not press F10+enter


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Hi guys!

Dunno If you guys remember but I had a Problematic E8500. Idle temps were 46degrees C, with a TRUE 120 extreme, running stock. Its taken me quite a while to convince Intel to give me a new one, and Im happy to report that I got my new E8500 today!
Idle temps are 16degrees lower (30C) so im happy, and i cant wait to start my OC...finally!


----------



## kidylimp

what is the Idle n load temp of q6600 with stock fan in avg rpm.. I hav akasa pro-grade+ 5022 is it good one as grease?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *og4tcm*


Hey, thanks again for the help guys, I appreciate it so much! So yeah, my gskill is on its way as well as a new tube of IC 7 TIM. Yeah, I pulled off my heatsink to make sure my processor was in right, and like a dummy, didn't even check the ram! *sigh* so hopefully by the end of the month my rig will FINALLY be up and running!

REP to the both of you!


Pleasure to help








Hope you get it up and running as soon as possible! I know its pain to have a rig that don't work....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plasticmonkey32*


Hi guys!

Dunno If you guys remember but I had a Problematic E8500. Idle temps were 46degrees C, with a TRUE 120 extreme, running stock. Its taken me quite a while to convince Intel to give me a new one, and Im happy to report that I got my new E8500 today!
Idle temps are 16degrees lower (30C) so im happy, and i cant wait to start my OC...finally!


Nice! Sound like you got a chip like my E8600 was, but I was lucky since I have watercooling, so I could cool it at ok temps (no they where not very good..)

Now give us 4ghz at least









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidylimp*


what is the Idle n load temp of q6600 with stock fan in avg rpm.. I hav akasa pro-grade+ 5022 is it good one as grease?


hmm... in about 20c room temp I think it was about 35c idle, and 60c load. This was at stock though. For thermalpaste I would rather use Artic Silver 5!


----------



## kidylimp

OK now here it goes.. I ordered thermalright 120 extreme and 2 blue neon 120mm fan (2500rpm).. how will i set the two fan with thermalright? im talking about the air flow direction..
here are some possibilities::
=>||<=
<=||=>
=>||=>

legends:
=> airflow direction
|| thermalright


----------



## go4life

cool!

I made a paint drawing how it should be! (yes I suck in paint lol)


----------



## kidylimp

u c g4l my case will'nt gonna be as u drew. becoz these kind of case is gonna cost me 150euro (becoz its an import from china) where generic case cost 20-30 euro. I wud rather spend that extra money on my cpu.. lols.. well sure im gonna do some cutting and drilling on the casing.. will try to put lots of fan on it.. ha ha..


----------



## kidylimp

but untill I do so.. can I install it like this <=||=> .. as the air will be poping in from the sides.. there gonna be good air circulation in the casing but in zigzag way..


----------



## slickwilly

how ever you do it you will want the fans in a push pull configuration not both pulling air out with
air pressure being the only thing pushing the air in to the sides, the heat sink was not designed
to work that way but you can try.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidylimp*


but untill I do so.. can I install it like this <=||=> .. as the air will be poping in from the sides.. there gonna be good air circulation in the casing but in zigzag way..


That won't work. You'll most likely just burn out your fans and not cool your TRUE at all.

Make sure both fans blow in the same direction.


----------



## Waspknight

I need some help to overclock my Q9650(4 core) to 3.8G/4G on P5n-d. But i think its very hard. Does anyone help? Please.

Asus p5n-d,GTX285,Q9650,Antec 650W.


----------



## go4life

hey waspknight!

You can use the E8xxx overclocking on the first page, the 45nm dual cores and quads needs the same to overclock really!









Try to set vcore to 1.4v and fsb 1780 with multiplier at 9x! That should give you 4ghz! Try it and see how it goes!


----------



## slickwilly

I have gotten stable again at 3.25 with out using ungodly amounts of voltage by
setting sata spread spectrum to auto and LDT spread spectrum to centered both were set to disabled


----------



## go4life

I still cant understand why you cant get further slick!
Have you tried your E8400 on another motherboard? If not, go to a friend or some guy with a decent socket 775 board, and see if she will overclock!

If you are extremely unlucky you have gotten the worst chip ever... or its the motherboard destroying all the fun....

Well good luck at least


----------



## slickwilly

I have been looking but everyone that I know ether has a lap top or a white box 
(i.e. a Dell or H.P.) all though I just bought a Black ice stealth gt 360 from a member that lives less than an hour from me. I think I will ask for a favor.


----------



## go4life

ok, well you should ask! its nice to find out what the problem is! 
How are your temps btw? and what vcore do you run at?


----------



## slickwilly

O.K. I have got it to 3.29, the best so far
FSB 1461, Vcore BIOS 1.38125, Vcore in PCprobe 1.34 idle 1.36 load
DRAM 2.01 HT volt 1.52 (less than this and I get lock ups) NB 1.52 (same)
SB 1.60 CPU spread spectrum control disabled, SATA spread spec. Auto
LDT spread spec. center LDT freq. 5 all CPU functions except thermal are disabled


----------



## go4life

sounds ok, except from SB! Why do you have it at 1.60? It has no effect on the overclocking.

Anyways, how are your airflow in the case? and do you have the fan on the NB?


----------



## go4life

-
-
<------ WOHOO 3 FLAMES









hihi


----------



## slickwilly

I will drop the sb volts and see how it works, I can get to 3.29 and run Orthos for a couple hours with no problems, I can even surf the web but if I fire up Crysis I can play for about 5 minutes and the I get lock up, I am going to try a less demanding game
like BF2 and see what happens


----------



## go4life

hmm... well, report back!


----------



## slickwilly

I think I have a power problem, my board shows all my voltages to be less than their rated spec but when I use a multi meter the voltages that I can check are good 12 volt is 12, 5 volt is 5, I also have a real bad vdroop of .02 volt at load and .04 volt at idle
I am looking at getting a Gigabyte UD3P it has a P45 chip


----------



## go4life

yeah, im thinking about the UD3P my self, its a really good motherboard! Can do high FSB's too!


----------



## L4m3st0n3

Hi, I have the p5n-d board along with q6600

I went ahead and used your settings go4life on page 1
For 3.2ghz I used this:

Vcore 1.42v
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v
SB Auto
Multiplier 8x
Fsb 1600

My Idle temps on CPU are around 37-39c and MB @ 35. Under load my CPU has gone as high as around 52-55C and what seemed to concern me was my MB went up to 46C and the Asus software started to alarm after 45C. Is this to hot for the MB? And how are my CPU temps, should i try to clock more? I'm using Rosewill RCX-Z775-EX 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler for my heatsink (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200026)

I get right under 15k on 3dmark06 without OC my 9800GTX+ (already OC @ 756 stock) if i up the GPU clock to 805 I can get about 500 more points. I don't know if OCing my GPU or CPU any more would serve much purpose with shortening the life of my PC. I also have a 500Watt Antec Earthwatts PS. 4GB Ram


----------



## ljapilot

Just ordered my Xigmatek Dark Knight. Cant wait to get it. Anyone have any experience with it??


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L4m3st0n3* 
Hi, I have the p5n-d board along with q6600

I went ahead and used your settings go4life on page 1
For 3.2ghz I used this:

Vcore 1.42v
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v
SB Auto
Multiplier 8x
Fsb 1600

My Idle temps on CPU are around 37-39c and MB @ 35. Under load my CPU has gone as high as around 52-55C and what seemed to concern me was my MB went up to 46C and the Asus software started to alarm after 45C. Is this to hot for the MB? And how are my CPU temps, should i try to clock more? I'm using Rosewill RCX-Z775-EX 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler for my heatsink (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200026)

I get right under 15k on 3dmark06 without OC my 9800GTX+ (already OC @ 756 stock) if i up the GPU clock to 805 I can get about 500 more points. I don't know if OCing my GPU or CPU any more would serve much purpose with shortening the life of my PC. I also have a 500Watt Antec Earthwatts PS. 4GB Ram

Good day!
Sound nice! 45c on the motherboard is nothing. Nvidia motherboards are often up to 60c.

Anyways, I would go further, just keep the load temp under 70c and you should be fine!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljapilot* 
Just ordered my Xigmatek Dark Knight. Cant wait to get it. Anyone have any experience with it??

Congrats!
Sorry, dont have any experience with it. But report back with some temps and so on when you get it


----------



## Hackcremo

guys, what FSB wall for this board..??


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*


guys, what FSB wall for this board..??


this will be different if you have a quad or dual.
Dual's can go higher, the only way to find out is to use a low multiplier and run the fsb higher and higher and test if its stable.

use the lowest multiplier on your cpu, and try fsb from maybe 1700 and up! Then use prime95 or OCCT or something similar to test! I doubt this board will go much over 1800. But try and see how far you can go!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L4m3st0n3*


Hi, I have the p5n-d board along with q6600

I went ahead and used your settings go4life on page 1
For 3.2ghz I used this:

Vcore 1.42v
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v
SB Auto
Multiplier 8x
Fsb 1600

My Idle temps on CPU are around 37-39c and MB @ 35. Under load my CPU has gone as high as around 52-55C and what seemed to concern me was my MB went up to 46C and the Asus software started to alarm after 45C. Is this to hot for the MB? And how are my CPU temps, should i try to clock more? I'm using Rosewill RCX-Z775-EX 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler for my heatsink (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200026)

I get right under 15k on 3dmark06 without OC my 9800GTX+ (already OC @ 756 stock) if i up the GPU clock to 805 I can get about 500 more points. I don't know if OCing my GPU or CPU any more would serve much purpose with shortening the life of my PC. I also have a 500Watt Antec Earthwatts PS. 4GB Ram


You are alright with those temps and as for the alarm just go into PCprobe 2 config and raise the alarm temps.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Hey, quick question...

I overclocked my Q9550 on this board, but it takes 1.6v on the HT voltage to go so high... My vcore and NB/SB volts can go pretty low, but overclocking 45nm quad apparently takes alot of VT voltage... Just wanna know what it does exactly, and what is the max safe voltage for it?

Also, when I raise the volts for it, there a no temperatures that rise, so heat is not a primary issue at this volt...


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


Hey, quick question...

I overclocked my Q9550 on this board, but it takes 1.6v on the HT voltage to go so high... My vcore and NB/SB volts can go pretty low, but overclocking 45nm quad apparently takes alot of VT voltage... Just wanna know what it does exactly, and what is the max safe voltage for it?

Also, when I raise the volts for it, there a no temperatures that rise, so heat is not a primary issue at this volt...


What do mean there is no heat rise? when I set my HT volts above 1.45 volts my board temps in PC probe go up from 35 at idle with 1.4 to 40 @ idle with 1.45 and the higher the voltage the higher the temps. I have the fan on the cooler and good air flow in case but back to your question I believe the HT voltage is for the PCIe chip that this board uses to get 
full X16 by X16 on the PCIe connections.(NF-200)


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


What do mean there is no heat rise? when I set my HT volts above 1.45 volts my board temps in PC probe go up from 35 at idle with 1.4 to 40 @ idle with 1.45 and the higher the voltage the higher the temps. I have the fan on the cooler and good air flow in case but back to your question I believe the HT voltage is for the PCIe chip that this board uses to get 
full X16 by X16 on the PCIe connections.(NF-200)


There is no heat rise for me with the HT voltage... FSB raises heat alot tho... really random...

It sits at 45c idle, if i go to 1.5, it is 45c idle, and when i go to 1.4, it is like 40c idle...

Do you know the max voltage for it?


----------



## kidylimp

How ya keepin guys.. i set two fans with my true .. now the fan says 2500rpm .. it powered from molex. is there any way to check the rpm? or control the rpm? thanx.


----------



## slickwilly

Well when I posted that I had mine at 1.56 everone said that 1.5 was supposed to be the max for this chip, but my thoughts are why would they put a voltage in there that was not supported, if you can control the heat then it should not be an issue


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidylimp*


How ya keepin guys.. i set two fans with my true .. now the fan says 2500rpm .. it powered from molex. is there any way to check the rpm? or control the rpm? thanx.


if you use molex with a fan, it will spin 100% unless you hook it up to a fan controller. I personnally dont use a fan controller because I have fears that it will be changed randomly (DAMN PARANOIA)... If you want fan control from the OS or within BIOS, you need a 3pin on the mobo...


----------



## slickwilly

I have a pig tail adapter for molex to 3 pin that came with a VGA cooler i bought awhile back, the adapter is the only part from that kit I still use, it has 4 3 pin connections on it 2 for high speed and 2 for low speed it makes controling my case fans really easy


----------



## kidylimp

can you post some link for fan controller.. see how good it is..


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidylimp*


can you post some link for fan controller.. see how good it is..


Get a Scythe Kaze master fan controller, its really great! Looks good and have 4 temp monitors to!









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998038


----------



## JaCkHoLe

Hey All!! I had my q9400 prime95 stable at 3.6ghz and 1.296v on this board, but then i started getting memory errors using memtest with the ram at stock everything (except set to 2.15v, trying for stability). The rated fsb was 1800, and i tried everything (increase nb voltage, increase dram voltage) but could not get rid of the errors!! My ram is only ddr2 800mhz and even though i had it set to "unlinked" i still believe that your fsb still has an effect on your ram. Here were my settings:
fsb: 1800
vcore: 1.296v (cpu-z)
RAM: unlinked, 5-5-5-15 2T, 800mhz, 2.15v
NB: 1.5v
HT: 1.5v
SB: auto
As soon as i drop my overclock down to something like 1600 fsb (which gives me 3.2ghz) i get no more errors, i'm about to buy some ddr2 1066 RAM i think


----------



## slickwilly

JaCKHoLe your memory volts are way to high, that ram is rated at 2.01 much more than 2.03 and it will burn up which is what is probaly causing your errors.

I like that kaze controller


----------



## kidylimp

can any one tell me how to check amp on 12V rail? with software / hardware.. thanx


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidylimp* 
can any one tell me how to check amp on 12V rail? with software / hardware.. thanx

Think you need a multimeter to get it precise! But if I don't remember wrong, the newest version of OCCT can take a test on that! (multimeter would be the best though)


----------



## slickwilly

A regular multimeter will need whats called an Amp clamp to take an amp measurement on DC currant these clamps can cost as much as the meter it self
Yuo would be better off and cheaper to get a tool desighned for testing PC power supplies. I think OCCT only monitors voltage, I may be wrong but I do not believe
the mother boards have the capacitie to measure amps on their own


----------



## JaCkHoLe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
JaCKHoLe your memory volts are way to high, that ram is rated at 2.01 much more than 2.03 and it will burn up which is what is probaly causing your errors.

I like that kaze controller

Really? I've been reading about people running their ddr2 memory at 2.3v before so i thought 2.15v would be safe







Newegg says that the rated voltage for my ram (G.Skill PC2-6400) is 1.8v-2.0v but many people have stated in the reviews that they had to set it to 1.9v in order for it to be stable in dual channel mode. It also runs just fine at this voltage when i have my CPU overclocked to 3.2ghz, i start getting errors whenever i go above this, using the same exact memory settings. Also before i upgraded my cpu i was running this RAM with my e2180 OC to 3.1ghz and had this RAM OC'ed to 900 mhz (even 1000mhz when i had only 2 sticks) using 2.09v. I will try turning it down and see what happens.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JaCkHoLe*


Hey All!! I had my q9400 prime95 stable at 3.6ghz and 1.296v on this board, but then i started getting memory errors using memtest with the ram at stock everything (except set to 2.15v, trying for stability). The rated fsb was 1800, and i tried everything (increase nb voltage, increase dram voltage) but could not get rid of the errors!! My ram is only ddr2 800mhz and even though i had it set to "unlinked" i still believe that your fsb still has an effect on your ram. Here were my settings:
fsb: 1800
vcore: 1.296v (cpu-z)
RAM: unlinked, 5-5-5-15 2T, 800mhz, 2.15v
NB: 1.5v
HT: 1.5v
SB: auto
As soon as i drop my overclock down to something like 1600 fsb (which gives me 3.2ghz) i get no more errors, i'm about to buy some ddr2 1066 RAM i think










I have the same problem when i move towards 1800FSB... I think it has to do with the 45nm quads... I got it stable at 1600FSB with 1.6v on HT, try 1.6-1.7v and see what happens... also, may need like 1.5-1.6v on the NB

If you use 1066MHz RAM, you may run into problems cause the P5N-D does not officially support DDR2 1066. Also, even with the faster RAM if it worked, RAM on this board has a hard time going over 1000MHz, so 1000MHz would just about be your limit.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidylimp*


can any one tell me how to check amp on 12V rail? with software / hardware.. thanx


look at the sticker on the side of the PSU, or if you still have the box, check that...


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


I have the same problem when i move towards 1800FSB... I think it has to do with the 45nm quads... I got it stable at 1600FSB with 1.6v on HT, try 1.6-1.7v and see what happens... also, may need like 1.5-1.6v on the NB

If you use 1066MHz RAM, you may run into problems cause the P5N-D does not officially support DDR2 1066. Also, even with the faster RAM if it worked, RAM on this board has a hard time going over 1000MHz, so 1000MHz would just about be your limit.


this is why I bought DDR2-900
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231211


----------



## go4life

you guys know that 1.6v ++ on HT can kill your 45nm's?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


you guys know that 1.6v ++ on HT can kill your 45nm's?


then how to get it stable, cause the only way i can get stable is 1.6v on it...


----------



## squareshot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
this will be different if you have a quad or dual.
Dual's can go higher, the only way to find out is to use a low multiplier and run the fsb higher and higher and test if its stable.

use the lowest multiplier on your cpu, and try fsb from maybe 1700 and up! Then use prime95 or OCCT or something similar to test! I doubt this board will go much over 1800. But try and see how far you can go!









E6550 3.3mhz FSB 1900mhz unstable over 1900mhz, but playing with new
EVGA 9800gtx+ wife gave me for birthday.LOL(cool wife)LOL









[imgttp://]hvalid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/514741.png[/img]


----------



## presto86

i've been trying to get my E8400(c0) on my p5n-d to be stable at 3.6ghz without going above 1.5v for NB & HT. I'm getting lag-spikes when i'm playing games like Crysis, Warhead, Test Drive Unlimited or Oblivion with highest settings. But strangely, my pc was able to run Prime95 (Blend test) for a straight 5 hours without getting any errors or halts.

But when i set the voltages to a higher value. All games are 100% stable.

Current Stable Settings for 3.6ghz E8400:
Vcore: 1.26v (1.3125v in BIOS)
NB: 1.58v
HT: 1.58v
SB: 1.6v
CPU idle: 43c
CPU load: 60c (monitored by Real Temp 2.8)

My question is, does having 4 DDR2 RAM modules require a higher NB & HT value? I'm kinda worried running NB & HT @ 1.58v, many people have posted that it will kill the processor. i'm back to stock settings for now.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
then how to get it stable, cause the only way i can get stable is 1.6v on it...

Well your choice! You can either risk put down the lifetime a lot, or not overclock that much!

I know its sad









Quote:


Originally Posted by *squareshot* 
E6550 3.3mhz FSB 1900mhz unstable over 1900mhz, but playing with new
EVGA 9800gtx+ wife gave me for birthday.LOL(cool wife)LOL









[imgttp://]hvalid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/514741.png[/img]

hehe








Nice wife! My girl just laughs at me when im doing stuff with my computer lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *presto86* 
i've been trying to get my E8400(c0) on my p5n-d to be stable at 3.6ghz without going above 1.5v for NB & HT. I'm getting lag-spikes when i'm playing games like Crysis, Warhead, Test Drive Unlimited or Oblivion with highest settings. But strangely, my pc was able to run Prime95 (Blend test) for a straight 5 hours without getting any errors or halts.

But when i set the voltages to a higher value. All games are 100% stable.

Current Stable Settings for 3.6ghz E8400:
Vcore: 1.26v (1.3125v in BIOS)
NB: 1.58v
HT: 1.58v
SB: 1.6v
CPU idle: 43c
CPU load: 60c (monitored by Real Temp 2.8)

My question is, does having 4 DDR2 RAM modules require a higher NB & HT value? I'm kinda worried running NB & HT @ 1.58v, many people have posted that it will kill the processor. i'm back to stock settings for now.

You should be a little carefull at that high voltages, but leave the SB at auto, it does NOTHING for the overclock what so ever.
Use higher vcore instead for high high voltages on the motherboard.
Actually you can try with much lower voltages on the motherboard, since many 45nm's like low volts instead of high!


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hi7of3of2hi9*


wow wow wow....1.56 on HT? thats over the 1.4V limit on the HT....some 'reviewer' burnt their 45nm chip overnight with >1.4V HT voltage...(someone told me b4 in this thread / the other threads...I'll post the link when I found it)



Alright...I found the 'reviewer' who kinda burnt their chip with high FSB voltage









http://www.anandtech.com/weblog/showpost.aspx?i=428

So...Presto86...you should step back on your overclock, or try lowering the HT...


----------



## presto86

Thanks for the advise. Will try with lower voltages on mobo. If u guys dun mind me asking. What are the NB and HT voltages of ur mobo?


----------



## slickwilly

I set my Vcore to 1.4 in BIOS (1.38 in PC Probe) HT to 1.5, NB 1.54 SB 1.5 (lowest)
and ran Orthos for 8 hours with no problems FSB @ 1472 (3.30) this is the highest I have been able to achieve so far, I had to remove 1 of my 2 gig memory sticks to do it
dropping me back to 1, 2 gig stick but it still locks up playing demanding video games like Crysis or even BF2 special forces. Temps are not an issue I have a 250mm fan in the side of my case and mosfet coolers on all of the mosfets my temps are 60 CPU
40 MB under load by Orthos now when I play Crysis for maybe 5 minutes my MB temps will jump up to 45 but the CPU stays down around 45 as well, I am starting to think my PSU is not up to the task of running my rig under the heavy load of an OCed cpu and Crysis. 
1 WD sata HDD, 1 floppy drive, 1 Pioneer DVD drive, 1 250mm fan, 3 120mm fans
1 40mm fan (NB) 1 D-4 water pump, 1 285GTX no OC on video card and all powered by a PC Power & Cooling 750 quad sli http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817703009


----------



## slickwilly

Sorry for the double post
I noticed that the BIOS does not always show the effective FSB to match what I have typed in, like last night I typed in 1465 and it showed effective to be 1466 and change
so when I went to move up to 1472 I used the + key and noticed that the effectived stayed at 1466 and change untill I got up to 1472 at which piont the effective FSB matched what I had set it at and from here on up (I only tried it to 1479) it matched
so I guess this would be the hole/ strap that I hear so much about


----------



## presto86

Ur Vcore is kinda high for a 3.26ghz OC. I dun think E8400 chips need 1.38vcore to reach 3.26ghz.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hi7of3of2hi9* 
Alright...I found the 'reviewer' who kinda burnt their chip with high FSB voltage









http://www.anandtech.com/weblog/showpost.aspx?i=428

So...Presto86...you should step back on your overclock, or try lowering the HT...

Thanks for this! lower HT to 1.4v NB to 1.3 and vcore to 1.38125 (1.344-1.36 in windows) and now try to get stable, mainly random reboots...


----------



## slickwilly

1.38 is for 3.3ghz. oc, but I am starting to wonder about my power requirments and if I am meeting them. My PC is stable all week folding playing video games surfing da webz at 3.16 with 1.25 vcore 1.4 HT, 1.4 NB auto on SB and running 2X2 gig of ram
but if I OC I can not get stable in gamesm last night I tried BF2 Special Forces and it was fine untill I got in to a mounted TOW this changed the visuals and locked up the computer. Yes I have already stripped the drivers correctly and installed the last winxp approved driver, maybe I need more power I will try running some of my attachments off of a second PSU
One other thing I noticed last night that I can change my multi in the BIOS but it has no affect
on the CPU once I boot in to windows, it is still running at 9 even thou I set it to 6


----------



## test tube

New stable settings for me:
Q6700 1.325v VID
Vcore: 1.3v (1.3375v in BIOS)
Multiplier: 9x
FSB: 1333mhz
NB: 1.42v
HT: 1.42v
SB: 1.5v
CPU cooler: HDT1283
Case: Antec 900
CPU idle: 38-42C
CPU load (small FFTs prime95): 58-61C

To get to 3.33mhz: raise multi to 10 and volt to 1.425v... quite a step. It ran a bit hot there, closer to 66C.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


New stable settings for me:
Q6700 1.325v VID
Vcore: 1.3v (1.3375v in BIOS)
Multiplier: 9x
FSB: 1333mhz
NB: 1.42v
HT: 1.42v
SB: 1.5v
CPU cooler: HDT1283
Case: Antec 900
CPU idle: 38-42C
CPU load (small FFTs prime95): 58-61C

To get to 3.33mhz: raise multi to 10 and volt to 1.425v... quite a step. It ran a bit hot there, closer to 66C.


How long is P95 stable for? This board like 65nm more than 45nm


----------



## test tube

Indefinitely. I had a few crashes when I had the voltage down one notch but now it seems pretty happy.


----------



## slickwilly

Joy O Joy, I got my FSB to 1600 and booted to windows, I enabled Intel speed step and this allowed me to set my multi to 7.5 and with a 1600 FSB I am sitting at 3.06 so now I know my board will post to 1600. I removed my 285 and put my old trusty 7950GT back in with out drivers just to remove the power aspect I was concerned about, I am still running those crazy high volts ([email protected]) (ht1.5) (nb1.5) (sb auto)


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Joy O Joy, I got my FSB to 1600 and booted to windows, I enabled Intel speed step and this allowed me to set my multi to 7.5 and with a 1600 FSB I am sitting at 3.06 so now I know my board will post to 1600. I removed my 285 and put my old trusty 7950GT back in with out drivers just to remove the power aspect I was concerned about, I am still running those crazy high volts ([email protected]) (ht1.5) (nb1.5) (sb auto)



Great to hear that~ 3.6 is not bad~

To be more sure about stability...you could try running your ram @ stock speed..(seems like you overclocked your ram about..30Mhz..?)

I used to run my ballistix @900Mhz...but overtime it becomes unstable...now stable again @ 800Mhz...


----------



## slickwilly

My sig is not up to date and will not be until I figure out where I stand.
right now I am testing voltages at this speed and it is 1600 X 7.5 for a 3.06ghz.


----------



## NightQuest

Guys i also have an Asus P5N-D and i'm gonna upgrade my CPU soon, but can't decide between E8500 and Q6600, how far can i get these to OC with this board? Thanks!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NightQuest*


Guys i also have an Asus P5N-D and i'm gonna upgrade my CPU soon, but can't decide between E8500 and Q6600, how far can i get these to OC with this board? Thanks!


Hey!








Don't go for the Q6600 now, its getting old.
If you want a quad either get a Q9450 or Q9550!

I have owned both the E8500 and E8600, they are very good overclockers, and good for gamers! Its only two games out that actually use a quad now (Far cry 2 and GTA IV) anyways, forget the Q6600.

Now here is what I could believe to get out of these with the P5N-D:

E8400: 3.8ghz-4.2ghz
Q9450: 3.4ghz-3.8ghz
Q9550: 3.6ghz-4ghz

have fun


----------



## slickwilly

unknown, usaully the dual cores will OC higher than a quad but if you get a good board
and a good chip you should be able to hit 3.6 on ether


----------



## slickwilly

go4life I am sitting at 3.6 finally, quit by accident to I was testing my FSB last night and set the BIOS to 7.5 X 1600 and booted in to windows








I use Intel burn test for a quick run down and it passed, then I set the FSB to 2000 X 6 and it failed to boot, so next I tried 1700 and that failed, I shut it down and went to bed. This morning I set it back to 1600 and thought I left the multi at 6 but much to my surprise system properties shows me at 3.6, I have removed my 285 and 1 ram stick
(vcore 1.35) (HT1.4) (NB1.4) (DRAM 2.01) (SB auto) temps are fanfriqingtastic


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I got some Arctic Silver and it made absolutely no difference to my temps. I think it's about time to get another heatsink.


----------



## CrossStealth

Hi, I was pointed to this thread for help.

I just built my system but have no idea how to overclock. I dont know terms really so the guides havent been a lot of help.

was wondering if you experts could give me some steps to get this started.

In my bios the settings ive found are:

NB PCIE Frequency (set from 100-131)

VCore Voltage
Ht Voltage
NB chipset Voltage
SB Chipset Voltage

FSB - Memory Clock Mode (Auto - Linked or Unlinked)

Auto = no settings

Linked =
FSB Memory Ratio (Auto - 1:1 5:4 3:2 or Sync Mode)
FSB (QDR) (533-3000)

Unlinked =
533-3000
Mem (DDR) (400-2600)

So I guess these are the only settings or should there be something I missed?

if not what do you suggest I set to what? This is my 24/7 pc built for gaming/surfing the web and everyday things as well. id like to get the highest possible speed thats safe.

Any direction would be great!!

Oh by the way. One thing I dont get is my bus is 333.3 stock but I see people saying their bus is like 1600 OC

I thought the speed was bus x multiplier which is fixed at 8.5
Wouldnt that be like 1600 x 8.5 = 13.6ghz? Is this like all 4 cores combined? So is it really 400?

Im still very confused on this process


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Well with a Q9550 you should be able to achieve a healthy overclock. The main settings to focus are in the "jumper free configuration" settings in the bios. You've got to play around with the voltages and the fsb. There are a few different sets of settings on the front page. Take a look at them, try them out and get back to us.


----------



## CrossStealth

I see some other processors but not the Q9550. Ill give those settings a try. It says and others. Ill go for 3.2 first and report back with those voltages listed


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


go4life I am sitting at 3.6 finally, quit by accident to I was testing my FSB last night and set the BIOS to 7.5 X 1600 and booted in to windows








I use Intel burn test for a quick run down and it passed, then I set the FSB to 2000 X 6 and it failed to boot, so next I tried 1700 and that failed, I shut it down and went to bed. This morning I set it back to 1600 and thought I left the multi at 6 but much to my surprise system properties shows me at 3.6, I have removed my 285 and 1 ram stick
(vcore 1.35) (HT1.4) (NB1.4) (DRAM 2.01) (SB auto) temps are fanfriqingtastic


nice!









what are your temps?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


I got some Arctic Silver and it made absolutely no difference to my temps. I think it's about time to get another heatsink.


Remember that AS5 needs 3days+ to really settle down properly!


----------



## CrossStealth

Oh before I try anything should I put
FSB Memory Ratio to

(Auto - 1:1, 5:4 ,3:2 or Sync Mode)?

Ill go try 
Vcore 1.51
NB 1.44
HT 1.44
SB Auto
Multiplier 5 if available
FSB 2560 if available

and 1:1


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*


I got some Arctic Silver and it made absolutely no difference to my temps. I think it's about time to get another heatsink.


cap do a search on the proper way to apply TIM to the sunbeam, somewhere in this forum some one posted it before and it is totally differant from a standard heat sink, the thread showed that when AS5 was properly applied the sunbean was just as good as the true


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrossStealth*


Oh before I try anything should I put
FSB Memory Ratio to

(Auto - 1:1, 5:4 ,3:2 or Sync Mode)?

Ill go try 
Vcore 1.51
NB 1.44
HT 1.44
SB Auto
Multiplier 5 if available
FSB 2560 if available

and 1:1


First you should try to find your max FSB while using a low multiplier
on your CPU, just check all the C*#P I have gone thru and try not to repeat it


----------



## CrossStealth

Ok I just tried

VCore - 1.51
NB - 1.44
HT - 1.44
SB - Auto
Multiplier - 8
FSB - 1600

this failed. It started and I didnt hear POST and it stayed at a black screen. What do you guys suggest? Also how do i find my highest FSB with a low multiplier? Do I just keep the milt at 6(lowest i think) and gradually increase the FSB till it fails then back off?


----------



## slickwilly

First put every thing at stock an boot in to windows then check your system for stability after you have determined it to be stable change one thing at a time and also do some research on your CPU and memory and find out what the MAX VOLTAGES are 1.5 on the quad I think is enough to cook it.


----------



## CrossStealth

Ok I looked all over and I cant seem to find the max vcore voltage for a Q9550 or a 45nm chip but on some forums ive seen people say
"45nm chip = 1.3625 max" with people running 1.37 in a stable way.
I saw some people running 1.45 but I saw people calling them crazy so I have no idea what my next step is :/


----------



## og4tcm

Skyhawk, go to this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...plication.html

Good tips on TIM application for HDT heatsinks. I'm still waiting on my IC7 to get here, and thats the method I'm gonna use.

CrossStealth, go to your settings and edit your system so it just shows up like ours.


----------



## CrossStealth

think I just found it
sSpec Number: SLAWQ
CPU Speed: 2.83 GHz
PCG: 05A
Bus Speed: 1333 MHz
Bus/Core Ratio: 8.5
L2 Cache Size: 12 MB
L2 Cache Speed: 
2.83 GHz
Package Type: LGA775
Manufacturing Technology: 45 nm
Core Stepping: C1
CPUID String: 10677h
Thermal Design Power: 95W
Thermal Specification: 71.4Â°C
*VID Voltage Range: 0.85V - 1.3625V*

Changed the sig the best I could I couldnt get it to look just like yours. It kept removing the spaces between the catagories


----------



## CrossStealth

So would a good first try be?
3.005ghz
Vcore - 1.36
NB - 1.44
HT - 1.44
SB - Auto
Mult - 8
FSB - 1500

Just did it but accidentally used 8.5
Vcore - 1.36
NB - 1.44
HT - 1.44
SB - Auto
Mult - 8.5
FSB - 1500
It passed post and seems to be working. Ill run some tests now to see if its stable. I just have to look up how to do that. I have intel burn test core damage and prime 95 not sure whats best to use


----------



## muledeer

Crossstealth, give these settings a try,
vcore 1.36
ht 1.44
nb 1.44
sb 1.58 
fsb 1600
multi x9
memory linked in sync mode
you may have to loosen up the ram timings a bit
also turn off c1e and speedstep and all that other crap








This should get you to 3.6 ghz. I've ran my ole q6600 at that speed for several months now, and even this old thing still rocks. You may get a little higher clocks but I have found that 1640 fsb is about the highest I can get and it goes completely unstable


----------



## CrossStealth

Its locked at a max of 8.5. Should I try mult of 8 and FSB 1800?

Im on these settings now
Vcore 1.36250
NB - 1.44
HT - 1.44
SB - 1.58
Mult - 8.5
FSB - 1500

I tried FSB of 1600 and 8.5 and it failed I also tried 1550 x 8 it also failed.

Whats the next setting I should try?


----------



## slickwilly

Try these for stress testing
Intel burn testhttp://downloads.guru3d.com/IntelBur...load-2047.html
OCCThttp://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download
Othoshttp://www.overclock.net/downloads/138142-orthos.html
I use all three, the Intel test is quick and accurate, the other two will stress your system over the long term i.e. 8 to 12 hours if you want
(addition) I just finished a round of BF2 SF with out any lock ups, that is with the 7950gt and one 2 gig stick of ram
I put the second stick of ram back in and my PC is still working @ 3.6 ghz. but I did notice that my 5 volt signal which normally is around 4.89 has dropped to 4.86.


----------



## CrossStealth

Hey I have my current settings at
Vcore 1.36250
NB - 1.44
HT - 1.44
SB - Auto
Mult - 8.5
FSB - 1624

I tried the FSb at 1648 and I had to reset my cmos because it wouldnt boot. Do I try different voltages or something at this point? Or will my chip only OC to 3.45ghz?

Oh and do I keep my DRAM setting at auto?
Do I have to change my Northbridge southbridge or HT? I have no idea what the voltages sgould be or what they do.

Oh also should I have taken out any of my pci cards or ram or anything? I have 4 sticks of ram in my vid card audio card and lan card. I read somewhere it was better to have em all out


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


First put every thing at stock an boot in to windows then check your system for stability after you have determined it to be stable change one thing at a time and also do some research on your CPU and memory and find out what the MAX VOLTAGES are 1.5 on the quad I think is enough to cook it.


65nm cpu's (like Q6600 and E6600) = 1.5v max safe
45nm cpu's (like Q9550 and E8400) = 1.3625v max safe

But you can run more than that if you got good cooling, like the Q6600 can take 1.55v for 24/7 without a problem if you got the right cooling.

And a E8400 can take 1.4v for 24/7, but it will decrease the living time some more than the max ``safe``.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrossStealth*


Ok I looked all over and I cant seem to find the max vcore voltage for a Q9550 or a 45nm chip but on some forums ive seen people say
"45nm chip = 1.3625 max" with people running 1.37 in a stable way.
I saw some people running 1.45 but I saw people calling them crazy so I have no idea what my next step is :/


1.3625v is correct. But running up to 1.4v aint any big deal really if you got the cooling, but try to not go to much further than 1.38v in real time.
1.45v is crazy for 24/7 as it can kill the chip withing some months. But for benchmarking its no big deal.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrossStealth*


Hey I have my current settings at
Vcore 1.36250
NB - 1.44
HT - 1.44
SB - Auto
Mult - 8.5
FSB - 1624

I tried the FSb at 1648 and I had to reset my cmos because it wouldnt boot. Do I try different voltages or something at this point? Or will my chip only OC to 3.45ghz?

Oh and do I keep my DRAM setting at auto?

Oh also should I have taken out any of my pci cards or ram or anything? I have 4 sticks of ram in my vid card audio card and lan card. I read somewhere it was better to have em all out


looks good, but that vcore, is it in cpu-z or in bios? remember, to actually get 1.36v in real time you may have to set it to 1.4-1.42v in bios because of vdrop!

Oh, btw! To get the signature we got with our hardware, you need to go up to user cp, and then push add system


----------



## CrossStealth

thanks a lot on the tip go4life. the vcore was in my bios in cpuz its *looks* 1.312v. What would you suggest my next settings are? I feel like I should be changing my sb nb or vcore voltages. Just not sure whats good. Id really love to make it to 4.0ghz but I could settle on 3.6 if there was no way with my current hardware


----------



## go4life

np!









also, under load what does cpu-z say then?
do not change sb, as it has nothing do to with overclocking what so ever.
vcore or/and nb could be more interesting to change though









I dont want to say any settings before I know what vcore and temps is under load!


----------



## CrossStealth

I took a screen shot so I wouldnt screw it up. I ran intelburn test for a min or 2 so it would heat up a bit opened realtemp and cpuz. If you need some more info Id be very happy to let you know whatever you need

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j292/Azelyn/test.jpg


----------



## slickwilly

let the test run it's course, that will tell you if you have any problems


----------



## go4life

ok, its only 1.28v under load! try to set vcore to 1.42v in bios!
and keep temps under 70c and you should be fine









also try to hit 3.8ghz now and see how it goes!









EDIT: then let it run 10 rounds burn test. and give me an update on vcore and temps then


----------



## CrossStealth

I already ran the test before and it passed 100% or so it says. I just wanted to get a higher OC and wanted to show load temps etc.

3.8?!! Your a mad man!

I like it Lol Ill go give it a shot









So its 1780fsb 8.5mult and change the vcore to 1.42 just to double check


----------



## CrossStealth

1780 fsb 8.5mult and vcore to 1.42500 didnt work.
I still have dram on auto since im unsure what I should do with it and have no idea what HT is but its still set to 1.44. What should I do from here? Ive seen a lot of people suggest upping NB. Mines at 1,44 currently. Seems liek people dont like it over 1.5

Sorry on double post meant to edit the last >.<


----------



## go4life

hmm...

no worries on the double!

anyways, try to set ram at 2v and try again! not completely sure if that is the right volt for your ram, but its worth a shot, if not try 1.46v or 1.48v on the nb! maybe 1.46v on the HT to!


----------



## CrossStealth

Ok so Ill go put my Vcore at 1.425
Dram at 2.0
1.48 on nb and 1.46 on ht.

Someone told me to ease up my ram timings at one point. Im not sure what that means lol

they are set to 4-4-4-12 manually in the buios at the moment though. Ill brb after I try this


----------



## go4life

try 1.46 on nb first!

to ``ease`` up the timings is to put the higher timings than whats stock, to be sure not the ram is the problem when overclocking your cpu!

in your case that would be 5-5-5-15 when you are testing if it is 4-4-4-12 stock. and after you are done testing you can set it back to stock


----------



## CrossStealth

Ok well I just tried

Vcore 1.425
Dram 2.01
NB1.48
HT 1.46
FSB 1780

this failed and I did a manual reset with the jumper.

think we should try to go for a lower fsb and work up to 3.8?
maybe 1695 which would be like 3.6ghz

by the way I am still linked and set to sync. Should I change over to something like 1:1?


----------



## go4life

thats why cant go further...
set to unlinked! and try again


----------



## CrossStealth

Ok unlinked it and put it to same values as before and mem at 800 and it STILL failed ;_; What am I doing wrong!


----------



## slickwilly

CrossStealth what is the rated speed of your ram it looks like you have the same set up as me, I ended up removing my 285 to get a good OC now I need to try it with it installed


----------



## go4life

hmm... well could be the motherboard that cant do more fsb! if so, you have to settle down with 3.6ghz.

my motherboard is at its max now with 1884 fsb thats why I cant get further









well, 3.6ghz is quite good though, and you will not bottleneck your GTX285 at that, so be happy


----------



## CrossStealth

my ram is
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231209
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231219

and Im not at 3.6 yet I was only at 3.45
Ill give 3.6 a shot now though with those voltages


----------



## go4life

mixing 2 types of ram huh?
what do you need 8gb for anyways?









aim for 3.6ghz then!


----------



## CrossStealth

yea I bought them at 2 different times. thought it was the same one at first but they seem similar spec wise dont you think? Same timings and same voltage ratings. Yea im trying to get 3.6 but it fails a bit.

Right now I got it to
Vcore - 1.425
HT - 1.46
NB - 1.48
Its unlinked with
FSB - 1648
Memory - 800
Mult 8.5

So that brings me to 3.5


----------



## go4life

well looked the same at the specs, but its not always good to mix ram.
you could try with only the pi blacks and see how it goes then, you dont need 8gb anyways.

more ram also leaves more stress on nb, which leads to worse overclocks, so try with only 4gb.


----------



## CrossStealth

I just achieved 3.6 with all 8 gigs in but the settings I put are
Vcore - 1.4305
HT - 1.46
NB - 1.48
Its unlinked with
FSB - 1694
Memory - 800
Mult 8.5

Ill try to pull out the other 4 gigs as soon as I fail. Im just trying to get the highest I can with all my hardware in.

according to cpuz my core voltage is 1.328 under load and idle at 1.376


----------



## slickwilly

Cross pull 3 of those sticks out and see what you can do and as for the ram I believe 
the differance is only the heat sink.
Do you have PC Probe installed and if you do what are your voltages (vcore,12,5,3.3)


----------



## CrossStealth

Yesterday after I got 3.6ghz I tried for a big jump straight to 3.7ghz and it failed then I went back to 3.6 then it failed I tried lower and lower. I put it back at stock. Did I screw something up? Or is this a normal process. I pulled out 2 of the sticks of ram and had the same issue. Ill pull out a third when I get home today.

please explain what happened and if there is a way to fix it.

Whats my next step T_T;


----------



## slickwilly

Clear your CMOS settings and start over. This is why you change one thing at a time
and keep a writen record of your changes, that way you know what the last change was and also you have a point to go back to if all should fail.
I could not get 1700 to work ether and that ws with a multi of 6 my board just will not go that high but it did get me what I wa after 3.6ghz. now I just have to figure out why I can not run this speed with my GTX285


----------



## og4tcm

Slick, you're saying while at 3.6, your 285 isn't working?

So my new 260 is on it's way, hopefully it should be here in another few days, and by next week, wed maybe? I'll have my rig up and running FINALLY!! (It's been almost three weeks since putting it together the first time and finding out my stuff was jacked!)


----------



## slickwilly

No what I am saying is that with the 285 installed I could not get past 3.24 with out locking up when I did anything that would stress the GPU, gaming or folding would lock it up, when I run at 3.14 (1400 FSB) I had no problems. I brought my multimeter home from work so I could check for voltage drops to day. I had a 260 traded it up for a 285, I am thinking I should have just kept my 260


----------



## og4tcm

See, you learn something new everyday... I didn't know that your GPU can actually limit your OC. I knew that your Mobo can (thats more obvious), but not the GPU... so I'm guessing RAM can as well? Or is that what the whole "linked, unlinked" thing is about?

Sorry to hear about that though man! I know it must suck not being able to get up to what you were at before...

So slightly off topic, I'm guessing the only diff between the q6600 and 6700 is that the multi's are x9 and x10 respectively? Does that mean my 6700 has slightly better oc potential?


----------



## slickwilly

Maybe. (Q6600 vs. Q6700)
you are correct about the memory limiting your potential OC but you can adjust for that
by lowering the memory speed ether by going link and sync or unlink and setting manually. I still have yet to determine why my 285 affects my max OC right now I am leaning toward ether lack of power or that when I OC the FSB it is OCing my 285 past what it can do. When I get the lock ups I just hit the restart button and reboot, I do not get any windows errors or NV driver errors.


----------



## kidylimp

hello again friends.. I hav DD2 5300 667mhz ram.. I want to over clock q6600 to 3.2ghz will i need to change ram? thanx


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidylimp* 
hello again friends.. I hav DD2 5300 667mhz ram.. I want to over clock q6600 to 3.2ghz will i need to change ram? thanx

No, because the FSB of the Q6600 is 266 if i can remember correctly, so your 667 (double pumped 333) should be good until you reach 333*9=*3Ghz*... When you start going over to 356*9=*3.2Ghz*, even then 667 RAM should be able to run that speed...


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Clear your CMOS settings and start over. This is why you change one thing at a time
and keep a writen record of your changes, that way you know what the last change was and also you have a point to go back to if all should fail.
I could not get 1700 to work ether and that ws with a multi of 6 my board just will not go that high but it did get me what I wa after 3.6ghz. now I just have to figure out why I can not run this speed with my GTX285

Actually, with the P5N-D you shouldnt ever need to reset BIOS cause of the Crash-Free BIOS. I find that if the computer wont boot because of bad settings, I just turn it off, wait like 5 sec, and then turn it back on and wait for BIOS screen to pop up... Usually works and I never need to reset the BIOS.


----------



## slickwilly

You could always run it in unlink mode and Manually set your ram timings to factory spec
You should also fist turn down your multi and find your max FSB setting.
If you decide to get new ram this is what I am using, it works with this board
I am running it at 800 speed with an FSB of 1600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231211


----------



## slickwilly

:y essir:















Now we do the dance of joy
I am running at 3.6 with my GTX285 in place and I just finished playing Crysis for about 1 hour


----------



## DELA360

heres are my specs can someone give me settings to overclock to 3.2 i cant seem to get it passed stock here are my specs intel q6700 asus p5n-d updated to the newest bios Corsair Dual Channel TWINX 4096MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory (2 x 2048MB) x2 8gb coolmaster nvidia edition case ocz 700 watt sli ready power sup gtx 260 black edition also it seems that everyone is overclocking with 4gb is that better off or am i missing something im pretty much a noob id appreciate any help thanks


----------



## slickwilly

Check out my settings and I would pull 2 sticks of ram go for the OC and the put your ram back in.
whats with everyone wanting 8 gigs of ram? I know I wanted it but just so I could turn off windows swap file


----------



## DELA360

well i figured for 25$ for 4gb extra why wouldnt i heheh didnt know down the road id be ocing and it would be causing issues so you think thats why i cant oc bc of my ram?
bc i cant get passed stock on anything do you have a q6700?


----------



## CrossStealth

Hey Ive been trying to OC again starting from my first sucessful try last time and all of a sudden whatever I set my fsb to doesnt save. As soon as it boots its already at stock. Did I fry part of my board or something?


----------



## DELA360

no you did not from what i understand if that happens it means you have hit a mark that isnt good so it sets back i had that issue also im pretty new to this what is your specs


----------



## DELA360

i hope getting blue screen after blue screen while trying to OC isnt that bad bc if so IM DONE HEHE =(


----------



## CrossStealth

Hmm I have everything on auto but I moved the stock fsb of 1333 to 1334 and it still didnt save o_o

Any ideas?


----------



## DELA360

lol um you upped it by 1 i dont think you will see that


----------



## DELA360

you gotta mess around with the voltage also im pretty new to this so im just waiting for atleast someone with similiar specs


----------



## DELA360

you should download these tools cpu-z coretemp prime 95 and everest and just get ready to fool around with the bios hehe


----------



## DELA360

if someone can check out myspecs and give me some settings to try id greatly appreicate it q6700 p5n-d and 8gb crossiar 800mhz ddr2 ty


----------



## CrossStealth

Yea I know Ive been trying to overclock for a bit now. I only upped it by 1 to see if it would save it because if it was deeming it unstable then I knew something was wrong. I fixed it now though I had to do a manual reset by pulling out my power cable then battery then the jumper pin and repositioning it for 10 seconds then replacing it all to the way it was. Right now I have FSB to 1550 and everything else to auto. With everything else on auto 1600 passed POST but failed to load windows correctly. I just had a black screen. Which voltages should I move to which manually?

Also DELA360. Youve posted a few times in the last few mins. please edit your post so that you dont double post..er quadruple post lol. It becomes confusing and takes up a lot of space with little information for anyone reading this post.

Thank you









My current settings are
Vcore 1.2625
NB 1.28
HT 1.42
SB Auto
FSB 1694
Mult 8.5

This has failed my intelburn test. How can I make this more stable? Which voltages should I tweak? Im gonna run prime95 now


----------



## slickwilly

Dela, cross first if you have the AI software installed remove it, the only voltage that should be on auto is south board all others need to be set manually.
You can start by setting Vcore to 1.35 HT & NB to 1.4 your ram you need to set it's
timings and voltages to manf. spec and also set it to unlink so your ram is not being OCed yet in CPU config you put CPU internal thermal control to auto so you don't fry your chip enable Enhanced C1 and Intel speed step all others set to disabled set your core multi to 7 exit cpu config. now enter jumper free and set AI tuning to manual 
OC options to disabled and then set FSB to 1333 and boot if it boots and is stable with Intel burn test record your CPU speed from system properties and do the math to make sure your multi is set low. restart go back in to the bios and raise your FSB to 1600 and save reboot and test if it passes you now know that your board will run at a FSB of 1600 go back to BIOS raise your multi back to stock leave FSB alone and save
if it boots and passes intel burn you are stable, if not go back and change one thing at a time untill you get stable. always remeber Google is your friend
Read the BIOS section of your user guide it will familiarize you with the BIOS

My currant settings (02/26/2009)
CPU Internal thermal control (auto)
all CPU settings disabled
SATA spread spec. (auto) 
LDT spread. spec.(center) LDT Freq. (5X)
vcore (1.35) HT (1.38) NB(1.38) SB (auto)
dram (2.01) 1600 FSBX9 
link and sync on mem.
BIOS 1001


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I would like to lower my volts.. they are too high...

1700/850
vcore 1.38125
HT 1.5
NB 1.5
SB Auto
Multi 8.5


----------



## DELA360

sorry about all the quick posts silly did you want me to test those settings with my 8gb or 4gb i tried with 8gb no dice so it showed 1333 800 and my bios didnt post


----------



## slickwilly

I would use 1 2gig stick untill you have it stable then put all your ram back in
Also it would behove you to go back to the first post of this thread and read the first couple 
pages lots of settings for differant processors


----------



## CrossStealth

Ive had C1 disabled the whole time and speedstep disabled too. I thought thats how it was supposed to be. I should enable these?


----------



## kidylimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


No, because the FSB of the Q6600 is 266 if i can remember correctly, so your 667 (double pumped 333) should be good until you reach 333*9=*3Ghz*... When you start going over to 356*9=*3.2Ghz*, even then 667 RAM should be able to run that speed...


my ram speed is 667mhz but its dual chennel. so single channel has 333mhz? or am I wrong? 333mhz on one chennel so 356*9 will make my ram unstable.. sorry I am totally noob in this ...


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

no, each RAM stick has 667, however, in order to get that 667, the 333 has to be double pumped through the RAM. Dual and single channel have nothing to do with the frequency of RAM, it has more to do with how the RAM is managed and used by the CPU and the rest of the system.


----------



## CrossStealth

I had a prime95 error. It said it was expecting .4 and rounded to .5 on the second thread. Did I make a voltage too high or something?

"[Tue Jan 01 13:16:08 2008]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file."


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrossStealth* 
I had a prime95 error. It said it was expecting .4 and rounded to .5 on the second thread. Did I make a voltage too high or something?

"[Tue Jan 01 13:16:08 2008]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file."

What was your voltage at when it happened


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrossStealth* 
Ive had C1 disabled the whole time and speedstep disabled too. I thought thats how it was supposed to be. I should enable these?

You enable them now just so you can boot up with a low multi this way you can find out how high your mother boards front side bus can go, after you know this you back the FSB down a little set your multi to factory spec. and boot up if it fails you know it is not the board but ether your chip or BIOS settings.


----------



## CrossStealth

My settings are

Vcore 1.27500
DRAM Auto
HT 1.42
NB 1.3
SB Auto

FSB 1694
Mem 850
Multiplier 8.5

Also I had these set
C1 Disabled
Limit CPUID MaxVal Disabled
Speedstep Disabled
Execute Disable bit Enabled
Virtualization Technology Enabled

All of my Memory timings are currently on Auto

Another thing id like to know is what do HT and NB actually do?

from what I can tell NB controls the voltage available for my PCI slots because when its too low my wireless card doesnt seem to function.

I did research on HT but still unsure of what it dpoes and SB seems like it controls USB ports or soemthing.

Still a bit confused on it all lol

Also i never tried for max FSB with low mult. if I try this what voltages do I test on?

Just put the fsb to an even 1700 and put IntelBurn Test on for 10 rounds.


----------



## CrossStealth

Failed so ill increase the Vcore I guess Ill brb


----------



## slickwilly

set vcore to1.35 set HT and NB to 1.4 SB is good at auto find out the timings and voltage for your ram and set it accordingly


----------



## CrossStealth

Ok I think im in a difficult place right now so Im gonna try to just make this speed stable. I failed intelburn test and prime95 closes when i run it after a while. My settings are

Vcore 1.30625
Dram Auto(probably set this to 1.91 on next boot)
HT 1.44
NB 1.44
Sb Auto
FSB 1727
Mem 850
Mult 8.5
Ram is
4-4-4-12 2 clocks.

how can I make this a more stable connection?

cpuz says my core voltage is only1.264 Im overclocked from 2.83 to 3.67 so thats .83 higher then stock. I cant think of any other info you might need.

Think I should still press on to 1.35 on vcore? Which settings actually deal with stability? Are there any tools out there to help determine what needs adjustments?

Any and all help are appreciated!!


----------



## CrossStealth

Just upped my vcore to 3.5 almost 3.6.
CPUZ says im at 1.28ish. Im running 10 runs of intelburn test

also set dram to 1.89


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrossStealth* 
Just upped my vcore to 3.5 almost 3.6.
CPUZ says im at 1.28ish. Im running 10 runs of intelburn test

also set dram to 1.89

Vcore does not go that high you would burn your CPU out in a heart beat
Your memory is set to fast, bring it down to 800 and see if it is stable, you are trying to much to fast, OC one thing at a time. The voltages I gave should get you stable and once you are you can start lowering the voltages for better temps. right now I have got mine down to 1.325 Vcore, HT, NB at 1.34 I run my ram at 2.01 but that is the high side of Factory recommedation. I can not believe all the trouble I had and now it is running great at 3.6, thats all I wanted it removes my CPU as a bottle neck to my video card
(edit)I forgot to mention something I was not able to get a stable OC untill I flashed my BIOS to the currant release 1001, I am starting to think my BIOS may have been corrupted by all the failed boot(edit) you people making multiple short posts try using the edit button in the lower right corner


----------



## CrossStealth

I passed 1 out of 10 Intelburn tests so Im still unstable. Whats your suggested change in voltage?

The failed specs were

Vcore 1.35625
Dram 1.890
HT 1.44
NB 1.44
SB Auto
FSB 1727
Memory 800
Mult 8.5
timing 4-4-4-12 2 clocks

my vid is 
0.85V - 1.3625V so wouldnt that not be too high?

cpuz says at idle my voltage is 1.296-1.312
under load its 1.28

i thought this was a safe voltage.

Please give me some direction to a safe stable clock at this fsb

Thanks for all your help by the way

Oh just realized my C1 is still disabled. Would enabling this help it become more stable? Im not sure what it does but I just read it helps overclocks have lower voltage


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrossStealth*


I passed 1 out of 10 Intelburn tests so Im still unstable. Whats your suggested change in voltage?


well you had a low vcore according to your post over here (1.28v)
Try to get it to 1.3v and try again! remember you can go up to 1.3625v safely! (if the temps are good that is!)


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrossStealth*


I passed 1 out of 10 Intelburn tests so Im still unstable. Whats your suggested change in voltage?

The failed specs were

Vcore 1.35625
Dram 1.890
HT 1.44
NB 1.44
SB Auto
FSB 1727
Memory 800
Mult 8.5
timing 4-4-4-12 2 clocks

my vid is 
0.85V â€" 1.3625V so wouldnt that not be too high?

cpuz says at idle my voltage is 1.296-1.312
under load its 1.28

i thought this was a safe voltage.

Please give me some direction to a safe stable clock at this fsb

Thanks for all your help by the way


need more vcore... try 1.3-1.31 (in CPUZ) to get stable...


----------



## Crzycanuck

i got a really screwy error just now.

I have an asus p5n-d and a q9400 proc.

It has been stable for last 5 months at 3.0 ghz (1.35v) n/b @ 1.5

I have been trying to overclock it a bit [email protected] 3.4 ghz i got a message that the system detected a new processor then @ restart my windows screen looked like an oil painting (only way i can describe it, but colors were definitely funky) and i lost my resolution settings..i tried uping voltage to 1.362 but same error...


----------



## CrossStealth

Ok I upped my vcore to 1.41875 which brought it to 1.36 in cpuz Im running 10 more rounds in intelburn test to see if this made it stable itll take about an hour and a half so Ill report back when its done or if it fails


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrossStealth* 
Ok I upped my vcore to 1.41875 which brought it to 1.36 in cpuz Im running 10 more rounds in intelburn test to see if this made it stable itll take about an hour and a half so Ill report back when its done or if it fails

Try to go pencil trick for the board.. it is very easy, and located on first page of this thread, once you do the pencil trick, lower the volts to like 1.33125, and see if you are stable.. This board has horrible vdroop, and the pencil trick can add alot of stability.


----------



## CrossStealth

ok as soon as this test finishes ill do the pencil trick and get my cpuz to 1.36 if the test passes stable. I should be done soon enough

P.S. Test is still running but I just realized my bios is version 0801 and there is a newer version 1001. Ive never updated the bios before. Does this put everything at stock and Ill have to restart the OC? How do I do it. Right from windows? or dos or what


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrossStealth*


ok as soon as this test finishes ill do the pencil trick and get my cpuz to 1.36 if the test passes stable. I should be done soon enough

P.S. Test is still running but I just realized my bios is version 0801 and there is a newer version 1001. Ive never updated the bios before. Does this put everything at stock and Ill have to restart the OC? How do I do it. Right from windows? or dos or what


download the bios for the board off the asus website, then stick it on a usb
restart and enter bios, then enter the EZflash 2 in the bios, and you can then select the bios file.


----------



## CrossStealth

Will an external Hard drive work for this?


----------



## go4life

I know of something much easier than that!








Asus update = win








http://support.asus.com/technicaldoc...nt.aspx?no=714


----------



## carrion

Hi to all.
After some search for the best way to overclock my E8200 I end up here. I read most of the replies and I decided to ask you for your opinion, for the best way to OverClock my E8200's volts and speeds and manage to get something more from it.

I want to ask you about another strange (at least to me) thing.
I tried to use 4x 1GB modules of RAM -Corsair 6400C4DHX but the system goes very very unstable! After many tries and many switch over the modules to see if there is any bad of those.. I ended up to the conclusion that the problem is when all 4 slot of memory are in use. Is this usual for this motherboard?
After that I decided to use the 3 modules of RAM but the windows recognize them as 2.5GB.. I think there is something wrong here..
Is there any way to use all 4 modules of RAM?
I'll be very grateful for your help!

~Carrion~

P.S. Sorry for my English.


----------



## go4life

welcome to the forums carrion!









One of your sticks migh be dead, or you maybe dont have the right volt on them (think yours need 2.1v)

anyways, why you dont see more than 2.5gb, is because of 32-bit OS.
You need a 64-bit OS. Like XP Pro 64-bit or Vista 64-bit


----------



## carrion

Thanks for your quick reply go4life!
I'll try to see about ram volts, the 2.1 that you said.

Do you have something to suggest about overclocking the E8200?

~Carrion~


----------



## go4life

no worries









use the E8400 settings at the first page!
only you have a lower multiplier, but use the max on your E8200







Try to aim for 3.6ghz for a start!


----------



## carrion

I tried these : 
Vcore 1.42v
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v
SB Auto
Multiplier 8x
Fsb 1600

for the result of 3.2GHz.
Right now the I have the Prime95 running.. and the real temp showing 49C..it sounds hot...

~Carrion~


----------



## go4life

what does the vcore in cpu-z say under load?


----------



## carrion

First I tried : Vcore 1.42v, NB 1.44v, HT 1.44v, SB Auto, Multiplier 8x and 
Fsb 1600. The cpu-z and temps under prime95 is the 1st screenshot.

The second screenshot is with Vcore 1.39v, NB 1.4v, HT 1.4v and SB 1.5v

~Carrion~


----------



## go4life

let the vcore be at 1.36v like in the first pic, and try with 1700fsb now! and then stress it for 1hour and report back!

But I wont answer more now, since its 3am here now.... zzz...

night guys


----------



## CrossStealth

My intelburn test put on 10 rounds has been running for 7 hours. is that normal? Last time I did it over night but it said it was done in an hour and a half. Think its still working OK?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrossStealth*


My intelburn test put on 10 rounds has been running for 7 hours. is that normal? Last time I did it over night but it said it was done in an hour and a half. Think its still working OK?


I doubt its working... usually 10 IBT takes 20-25 mins for me and we have the same CPU... I would close it and start again...


----------



## CrossStealth

it was actually working but it still said i passed 1 out of 10? how can I be unstable at this voltage. Is my ram unstable? Or whats the problem? Im gonna do the pencil trick now and turn on C1 ill brb

back - my vcore had a vdroop of .05875 now I only have a vdroop of .02675







saved me by .032. I think Im gonna up my ram voltage. Maybe its the 8gigs that's making it unstable


----------



## CrossStealth

I turned on C1 and upped my Ht and NB to 1.46 upped my dram to 1.97 loosened my ram timings to 5-5-5-15 ran intelburn test 2 times and failed 1 of the 2 tests. I dont get whats going wrong I thought with higher voltages it became more stable but made more heat. Do I really need to up my vcore even more then 1.36? I guess Ill lower my HT and NB back to 1.44 lower my dram to 1.95 and up my vcore a bit and see if itll help

ok so again I failed 1 out of 2 tests at

Vcore - 1.376
Dram - 1.95
HT - 1.44
NB - 1.44
SB - Auto
FSB - 1727
Mem - 800
Mult - 8.5
Timings - 5-5-5-15-2clocks

C1 enabled

suggestions plz ;_;


----------



## go4life

try with only 4gb's of ram!

but why the hell did you put on C1? downclocking is un-cool...
and run at least 10 laps in burn test to check stability!
You have ram to unlinked right?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


try with only 4gb's of ram!

but why the hell did you put on C1? downclocking is un-cool...
and run at least 10 laps in burn test to check stability!
You have ram to unlinked right?


I told them to do that but these guy's are not reading the whole post, I said to turn it on and set a low multi so that it would remove their rn CPU as the OC block and once they knew what FSB their boards could reach to go back and turn off all the CPU stuff except for thermal control.
I tried the instant OC and got no where, I went back and did it the old school way and now I am sitting right where I want to be, I have no need for 4.0ghz. 3.6 is plenty and stablility? I just did an install of win7 with my OC engaged and have no issues with the OS.
My fellow overclockers if you can not achieve 4.0 you may just have a mother board or CPU that will not do it, cranking up the volts will only result in a shorter hardware life


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrossStealth*


I turned on C1 and upped my Ht and NB to 1.46 upped my dram to 1.97 loosened my ram timings to 5-5-5-15 ran intelburn test 2 times and failed 1 of the 2 tests. I dont get whats going wrong I thought with higher voltages it became more stable but made more heat. Do I really need to up my vcore even more then 1.36? I guess Ill lower my HT and NB back to 1.44 lower my dram to 1.95 and up my vcore a bit and see if itll help

ok so again I failed 1 out of 2 tests at

Vcore - 1.376
Dram - 1.95
HT - 1.44
NB - 1.44
SB - Auto
FSB - 1727
Mem - 800
Mult - 8.5
Timings - 5-5-5-15-2clocks

C1 enabled

suggestions plz ;_;


Set CPU and RAM to 1600 and 800
HT 1.4
NB 1.4
SB Auto
vcore 1.33125 (if you have pencil modded, without pencil mod, would need like ~1.3625)

have RAM timings on Auto

disable C1 and Speedstep, but leave the rest on

That should get you 3.4Ghz stable. In order to go higher, you will really need to push the HT voltage way up, I am talking like 1.6 and higher, this board really likes high HT volts to be stable.


----------



## CrossStealth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


try with only 4gb's of ram!

but why the hell did you put on C1? downclocking is un-cool...
and run at least 10 laps in burn test to check stability!
You have ram to unlinked right?


Ill go to 4gbs and give it a try. I read something about C1 on another site and i guess it confused me. Ill turn it back off

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I told them to do that but these guy's are not reading the whole post, I said to turn it on and set a low multi so that it would remove their rn CPU as the OC block and once they knew what FSB their boards could reach to go back and turn off all the CPU stuff except for thermal control.
I tried the instant OC and got no where, I went back and did it the old school way and now I am sitting right where I want to be, I have no need for 4.0ghz. 3.6 is plenty and stablility? I just did an install of win7 with my OC engaged and have no issues with the OS.
My fellow overclockers if you can not achieve 4.0 you may just have a mother board or CPU that will not do it, cranking up the volts will only result in a shorter hardware life


I did read the whole post it wasnt you who made me think I should turn on C1 but thanks for all your help so far

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


Set CPU and RAM to 1600 and 800
HT 1.4
NB 1.4
SB Auto
vcore 1.33125 (if you have pencil modded, without pencil mod, would need like ~1.3625)

have RAM timings on Auto

disable C1 and Speedstep, but leave the rest on

That should get you 3.4Ghz stable. In order to go higher, you will really need to push the HT voltage way up, I am talking like 1.6 and higher, this board really likes high HT volts to be stable.


Yea I did the pencil mod. Ive been keeping cpuz vcore as 1.36 Ill try to up the HT but what about the NB? I heard they should be close in voltage?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I told them to do that but these guy's are not reading the whole post, I said to turn it on and set a low multi so that it would remove their rn CPU as the OC block and once they knew what FSB their boards could reach to go back and turn off all the CPU stuff except for thermal control.
I tried the instant OC and got no where, I went back and did it the old school way and now I am sitting right where I want to be, I have no need for 4.0ghz. 3.6 is plenty and stablility? I just did an install of win7 with my OC engaged and have no issues with the OS.
My fellow overclockers if you can not achieve 4.0 you may just have a mother board or CPU that will not do it, cranking up the volts will only result in a shorter hardware life


yeah, I told him once before to.

old school is the way to go! but I still cant understand why you cant get more than 3.6ghz, its weird! Well at least its something


----------



## CrossStealth

I tried 4 gigs disabled C1 and put HT to 1.6 the temps were very hot and it crashed in intelburn test pretty fast. I lowered my vcore 1 notch and dropped HT to 1.56 and am running 2 tests to see if it fails if it doesnt Ill run 10.

update - passed 2 of 2 Ill go for 10 now but Im a little worried about the temps it maxed at
77-78-75-76 which is way too hot for me. I think the max its supposed to go is like 71 Obviously Ill lower the voltage to lower temps when im sure its stable but is it ok to run 10 rounds while its this hot?


----------



## go4life

burn test can push the system quite hard, those temps should be ok under load in burn test.

but mate you have a HIGH ht!! lower it or kill your cpu fast.


----------



## CrossStealth

I was told to push the HT. but again I passed 1 out of 10 even at these levels? Whats your suggested volts on what to stabilize? is it impossible to stabilize this speed or something?\\

I just crashed at idle so i put HT back to 1.44

I ran intelburn 10 times and passed 6 out of 10 so I guess Im a bit more stable? lemme go recheck my stats and ill brb to post them. oh and my max temps were 69-65-65-65 idle temps are 44-40-37-35

vcore 1.38125
dram auto
HT 1.44
NB 1.44
SB auto
FSB 1727
mem 800
mult 8.5
All ram timings on auto

removed 4gb.

I failed but crashed 2 times in the last 5 mins on idle. Im running vcore 1.36 in cpuz


----------



## CrossStealth

Bump this post to the top.

Should I pull out 1 2gb stick of ram? I have a feeling its not my vcore making me unstable


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrossStealth*


Bump this post to the top.

Should I pull out 1 2gb stick of ram? I have a feeling its not my vcore making me unstable


try with only one stick at a time and run memtest to see what happens... maybe the ram is bad?


----------



## CrossStealth

I pulled out 1 stick of ram and I passed intelburntest for 2 rounds then for 5 rounds 100% passing Ill run memtest on the other stick


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

starting to seem like it is the ram


----------



## CrossStealth

actually just ran 10 intelburn tests and it failed 5 of the 10 how long should I run memtest for?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

memtest should go for like an hour... or until you get an error... you shouldnt overlook even 1 error, cause that will lead to instability. Also, get the 64bit version, and run multiple memtest at the same time, dividing the amount of ram by the amount of threads your CPU can handle (you have a quad and will be testing 2gb a time, so run 4 instances of memtest 64 bit version with each testing 512mb of ram)


----------



## CrossStealth

Just got an error
"memory error detected! Copying between 9b4a4e8 did not result in accurate copy.

Memtest has detected that your computer cannot accurately store data in RAM.
You need to fix this.

See the online FAQ, question #2 (http://HciDesign.com/memtest) for advice on what to do next."

What should I do to correct this?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrossStealth* 
Just got an error
"memory error detected! Copying between 9b4a4e8 did not result in accurate copy.

Memtest has detected that your computer cannot accurately store data in RAM.
You need to fix this.

See the online FAQ, question #2 (http://HciDesign.com/memtest) for advice on what to do next."

What should I do to correct this?

Is the RAM at the rated volts? try to do so, if you get more errors, and everything on the RAM is running stock, then you have a bad RAM chip.

What about the other ram stick, did you do it with 1 stick of ram, and if so, try with the other to ensure the error, and to see if it is a bad stick of ram... if both give errors, then try to raise NB volts alittle, as that connects the RAM to the CPU, so that might also be a culprit.


----------



## CrossStealth

yea that was a single stick of ram I have 4 2gb sticks so ill run tests to see if all 4 have errors and if they do Ill up the Nb Its at 1.44 at the moment. Should I go for something like 1.5?


----------



## JaCkHoLe

I've been having some issues with RAM as well. Runs fine when everything is at stock and even when overclocked, but as soon as i start to hit about 1700fsb i start getting memory errors. This is when the ram is still at the same settings as before and running unlinked. Its either a problem with the board (more fsb than it can handle) or something to do with my RAM being only 800mhz.


----------



## CrossStealth

so far all 4 sticks have gotten errors in memtest almost right away(within first min or so) and they have all been in different slots to make sure it wasnt anything with the slot. All the timings and voltages are on auto. the rated voltage is 1.8-1.9 and stock they are 4-4-4-12. think I should input them manually? and Think I should up that NB like you suggested? if so whats a good number for the NB?

P.s. I just tried the NB on 1.5 and still got an error almost instantly. What else can effect the ram? I mean i doubt I got 4 bad sticks from 2 different manufacturers. Can it mean my MB is bad or anything?


----------



## CrossStealth

I had the Nb as high as 1.6 and it was still getting errors. Im gonna drop it back to 1.44 so I dont fry anything

In cpuz it says my memory is 13:12 ratio FSB to Dram

anyway I also tried manually setting it to 1.91v dram and 5-5-5-15 and still failed :/

I guess Im gonna drop my specs to default and see if memtest will pass on 1 stick of ram

im thinking of getting a new mobo lol this one seems like too much trouble


----------



## CrossStealth

I just found a setting called "LDT Frequency" I think its Hyper Transport. its set to 5x. Is this a correct setting? I heard it should be set to 1000mhz. But how do I get 1000mhz out of 1x 2x 3x 4x 5x etc?


----------



## go4life

hmm.. not sure about that LDT thingy... Havent seen it!
The P45 motherboards are good if you want a new one


----------



## CrossStealth

Im gonna have to wait a bit cuz I was out of work for a week. im only gonna get a new one if there is no hope left for this one. Id be happy with 3.6 stable just cant figure out why my memory errors when my fsb is higher

I just set everything to stock and ran intelburn test 8 times and it all passed. Ill run memtest now with all 4 sticks in and see if I get any errors by the morning


----------



## go4life

oh ok.
Have fun testing


----------



## og4tcm

Oh Go4... someone hates me right now... so I got my RMA 260 right? Well, booted everything up, was fine, and halfway through my 260 drivers install, the comp restarts (windows shuts down on its own), and then nothing... no post. The card's fan wouldn't come on, tried everything under the sun... finally put my card/psu in the wifes computer, and it appears that it's my PCIE slots that are bad on this mobo...

so if I rma it, is it possible to just get the money back and buy a better mobo?


----------



## go4life

ouch ouch ouch...
man I feel sorry for you!

well my friend got a bad motherboard, and asked if he could get the money back, and he did! So if you are lucky you might get cash if the guys checking it is cool! (you could ask for a gift card in the shop you bought it from it from, it could work at least)

anyways, what kind of motherboard do you think about buying if you get cash back?


----------



## og4tcm

I dunno, one that has better oc potential? How about the UD3P? Recommend me some for around the same price range as the P5N-D (from TD.com)...


----------



## go4life

The UD3P is what im getting! It can do 500fsb with quads stable








so its really good, and it has the world record in DDR2 speed!

Get it if you can!


----------



## og4tcm

Will that accept my 260?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrossStealth* 
I had the Nb as high as 1.6 and it was still getting errors. Im gonna drop it back to 1.44 so I dont fry anything

In cpuz it says my memory is 13:12 ratio FSB to Dram

anyway I also tried manually setting it to 1.91v dram and 5-5-5-15 and still failed :/

I guess Im gonna drop my specs to default and see if memtest will pass on 1 stick of ram

im thinking of getting a new mobo lol this one seems like too much trouble

I would get a new mobo 2... Gigabyte UD3P and a great cooler







crazy overclocks from that board on 45nm quads.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *og4tcm*


Will that accept my 260?


yes?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *og4tcm*


Will that accept my 260?


Yes, but you cannot SLI Nvidia cards on it. Basically any Nvidia Card you stick on it will have to be a single, powerful card because the board is ATI crossfire


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


Yes, but you cannot SLI Nvidia cards on it. Basically any Nvidia Card you stick on it will have to be a single, powerful card because the board is ATI crossfire


thats true.
But the 260 is powerful enough


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


thats true.
But the 260 is powerful enough










This coming from a guy witha 4870x2...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
This coming from a guy witha 4870x2...









hah








Well at least it does the job


----------



## ljapilot

Well just installed the Xigmatec Dark Knight. Idle temps dropped about 10c and load temps dropped about 20c compared to the V-1. I think it has alot to do with the backplate and screws instead of those push pins with the V-1. I will mention that the Xigmatec fan is running at 1600rpm while the V-1 was running at 3000rpm so alot quiter as well. I am very impressed with it. Looks good to hehehe.

Also there were some questions about Vcore with the pencil mod so I figure I would post this.


----------



## go4life

congrats


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hah








Well at least it does the job










So true..


----------



## go4life

hehe


----------



## CrossStealth

Ok so when I woke up this morning my pc restarted. So I dont know if there was errors or what happened so im memtesting again I have 3 open 2047mb 2047mb and the remaining on the third. How long should I run this for to test all 8 gigs? its only gotten to like 12% 12% 6% after 35 mins of running? Should I wait till it hits 100% on all tests? Or what


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
The UD3P is what im getting! It can do 500fsb with quads stable








so its really good, and it has the world record in DDR2 speed!

Get it if you can!









Welcome to the club.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
yeah, I told him once before to.

old school is the way to go! but I still cant understand why you cant get more than 3.6ghz, its weird! Well at least its something









Never said I couldn't I tried 1800 FSB and it failed to post so I set it back to 1600 X 9 and stated lowering my volts now I have 3.6 @ vcore 1.30
HT & NB @ 1.36 temps never go over 40 even after playing Crysis for a
couple hours, I love the game and some of the mods they have over Crymod I play @ 1680X1050 high with 4Xaa and with my CPU running 3.20
ghz. I got 30 FPS withit at 3.6ghz. and no OC on my 285 I get 50 FPS


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

If the PC restarted, then I think that it is safe to assume that there was an error.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrossStealth* 
I just found a setting called "LDT Frequency" I think its Hyper Transport. its set to 5x. Is this a correct setting? I heard it should be set to 1000mhz. But how do I get 1000mhz out of 1x 2x 3x 4x 5x etc?

Leave the LDT at 5X, I set mine to 4X and failed to post at 1400FSB
What I have set in my BIOS is SATA spread spectrum enabled
LDT spread spectrum centered, LDT frequency 5X
The LDT spread spectrum I beleave has something to do with system timings and how the relate to one another


----------



## og4tcm

Well, which UD3P should I get?


----------



## CrossStealth

Ok Ill leave it to 5x. But I just read something about being limited to a 3.4ghz with the ram. Is this true? I came across this post

"http://processorfinder.intel.com/d [...] Spec=SLAWQ

800mhz / 2 = 400 * 8.5 = 3400

So your max o/c would be 3.4Ghz. If you want higher o/c's, you'll need faster ram. "

maybe this is why Im getting ram errors at higher speeds? is it required to O/C ram when going higher then 3.4ghz? Cuz ive been set at 800


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Leave the LDT at 5X, I set mine to 4X and failed to post at 1400FSB
What I have set in my BIOS is SATA spread spectrum enabled
LDT spread spectrum centered, LDT frequency 5X
The LDT spread spectrum I beleave has something to do with system timings and how the relate to one another

LDT is for the memory controller. on AMD systems it should be set to 1000 or less because it can cause instability since with AMD, the memory controller is on the CPU itself.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrossStealth*


Ok Ill leave it to 5x. But I just read something about being limited to a 3.4ghz with the ram. Is this true? I came across this post

"http://processorfinder.intel.com/d [...] Spec=SLAWQ

800mhz / 2 = 400 * 8.5 = 3400

So your max o/c would be 3.4Ghz. If you want higher o/c's, you'll need faster ram. "

maybe this is why Im getting ram errors at higher speeds? is it required to O/C ram when going higher then 3.4ghz? Cuz ive been set at 800


I dont think that would be affected. If you unlike the RAM to run it at stock, and then overclock CPU independantly, I dont see the RAM as being a factor in the overclock anymore, cause at that point you are just ignoring the RAM completely. Faster RAM would help, however, this board just has a hard time in general getting over 1600FSB with 45nm Quads. I have spent tons of hours, and went into crazy volts to try and get 1800 MHz stable, and just cant, the voltages required would be beyond safe.

I have given up, and just went to 3.4Ghz with my quad and am running 1:1 with the RAM.. I would have stayed at 3.61Ghz, but the voltage increase from 3.4 to 3.61 is too much so that it gets to a point where it isnt worth damaging the chips for the minor overclock. At 3.61 I was pretty much stable, however, my computer would randomly reboot after a few hours, or it would freeze up in games (even though it was like 8 hours prime stable and 25 rounds in IBT stable).


----------



## CrossStealth

yea my fsb was 1727 being 3.67 and I felt like the voltage wasnt enough in an unsafe level. What are your Vcore NB SB HT Dram and FSB? Im gonna give your setup a try and run tests and stick to 3.4. I know my settings can be different from yours but ill start with your voltages and see what I can do from there

btw I havent had a single error in memtest since Ive been in stock settings


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Welcome to the club.










Thanks Kim









Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Never said I couldn't I tried 1800 FSB and it failed to post so I set it back to 1600 X 9 and stated lowering my volts now I have 3.6 @ vcore 1.30
HT & NB @ 1.36 temps never go over 40 even after playing Crysis for a 
couple hours, I love the game and some of the mods they have over Crymod I play @ 1680X1050 high with 4Xaa and with my CPU running 3.20
ghz. I got 30 FPS withit at 3.6ghz. and no OC on my 285 I get 50 FPS


oh ok. 
how is the temps on the 285?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *og4tcm*


Well, which UD3P should I get?










This one








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrossStealth* 
Ok Ill leave it to 5x. But I just read something about being limited to a 3.4ghz with the ram. Is this true? I came across this post

"http://processorfinder.intel.com/d [...] Spec=SLAWQ

800mhz / 2 = 400 * 8.5 = 3400

So your max o/c would be 3.4Ghz. If you want higher o/c's, you'll need faster ram. "

maybe this is why Im getting ram errors at higher speeds? is it required to O/C ram when going higher then 3.4ghz? Cuz ive been set at 800

You should be running your memory unlinked at 800, that is how I had mine untill I got stable

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
I dont think that would be affected. If you unlike the RAM to run it at stock, and then overclock CPU independantly, I dont see the RAM as being a factor in the overclock anymore, cause at that point you are just ignoring the RAM completely. Faster RAM would help, however, this board just has a hard time in general getting over 1600FSB with 45nm Quads. I have spent tons of hours, and went into crazy volts to try and get 1800 MHz stable, and just cant, the voltages required would be beyond safe.

I have given up, and just went to 3.4Ghz with my quad and am running 1:1 with the RAM.. I would have stayed at 3.61Ghz, but the voltage increase from 3.4 to 3.61 is too much so that it gets to a point where it isnt worth damaging the chips for the minor overclock. At 3.61 I was pretty much stable, however, my computer would randomly reboot after a few hours, or it would freeze up in games (even though it was like 8 hours prime stable and 25 rounds in IBT stable).

When you say 1:1 do you mean linked and synced? because if I set mine to 1:1 my ram would be at 1600mhz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Thanks Kim









oh ok.
how is the temps on the 285?
I run the fan at 80 % and my temps stay down around 60 if I go to 100%
they never get above 55 (I use head phones)

This one








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

How did that happen?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
When you say 1:1 do you mean linked and synced? because if I set mine to 1:1 my ram would be at 1600mhz.

I mean that if your FSB is 1600 (quadrupled) effective, then your RAM should be 800 (doubled) effective. That way they are _synced_, both having 400 base frequency.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
I mean that if your FSB is 1600 (quadrupled) effective, then your RAM should be 800 (doubled) effective. That way they are _synced_, both having 400 base frequency.

You are correct sir, but this mother board offers a 1:1 option in the BIOS for the ram when in linked mode and it will run it at a 1:1 ratio 1600:1600
so when we say 1:1 some people might get confused.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
You are correct sir, but this mother board offers a 1:1 option in the BIOS for the ram when in linked mode and it will run it at a 1:1 ratio 1600:1600
so when we say 1:1 some people might get confused.









really? I didnt know it had that option... then 1:2


----------



## slickwilly

Only memory options under linked mode are 1:1, 3:2, 5:4(I think)synced and auto
if you are not running an OC of more that 1400 FSB than the 3:2 is a good setting
but if you are like me and running at 1600 3:2 will put your ram above the magic 1000mhz. line (sucks don't it)
I am linked and synced for 800 on the ram 1:1 to you xxicrimsonixx


----------



## CrossStealth

Well i put my fsb to 1647 and upped my memory to 824 and so far I havent had any ram errors like I was getting before. Are you sure the ram can handle the higher fsb at only 800mhz? ive been passing intelburntest and memtest so far. im gonna run it a bit longer though with 1 stick of ram to be sure then go through all the ram like that. then ill try to get 3.6 o/c and repeat then run prime95 to be safe. I hear prime95 is much more reliable then intelburn test is that true?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrossStealth* 
Well i put my fsb to 1647 and upped my memory to 824 and so far I havent had any ram errors like I was getting before. Are you sure the ram can handle the higher fsb at only 800mhz? ive been passing intelburntest and memtest so far. im gonna run it a bit longer though with 1 stick of ram to be sure then go through all the ram like that. then ill try to get 3.6 o/c and repeat then run prime95 to be safe. I hear prime95 is much more reliable then intelburn test is that true?

The RAM should be able to go higher than stock up to a certain point, which they will hit a wall, and become unstable...

Prime95 and Intel Burn Test are different tests, it is hard to compare the two. They both use different methods to stress the CPU. Intel Burn Test is a good way to tell for short term stability (many people run 10 tests, and if they pass all, they will continue the overclock), while Prime95 is better to test long term stability. Once you have a good overclock with Intel Burn Test that can pass at least 10 rounds, then do Prime95 for a few hours on blend (usually 8 is a good amount of time, to simulate a full day of use).


----------



## CrossStealth

Alrighty so I wont run prime till Im at 3.6ghz. Its just weird that I kept getting memory errors at a high cpu fsb until I upped the mem to 824mhz


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrossStealth*


Alrighty so I wont run prime till Im at 3.6ghz. Its just weird that I kept getting memory errors at a high cpu fsb until I upped the mem to 824mhz


 You may have been sitting at the top of a strap, are you running your memory in unsinked mode?
My perfered long term stress test is Orthos, it uses Prime95 but runs it in a window that lets you set a time for it to run, OCCT 3.0 is a good one as well


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *og4tcm*


Skyhawk, go to this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...plication.html

Good tips on TIM application for HDT heatsinks. I'm still waiting on my IC7 to get here, and thats the method I'm gonna use.

CrossStealth, go to your settings and edit your system so it just shows up like ours.


Thanks a lot man! That method actually helped with my temps a lot. I positioned my PC closer to my window as well and now my idle temps are down to 33c. My load is still kinda high at 55c but it's much better, thanks again for the link.

I also have a question. In cpu-z it reads my chipset as being nvidia 650i, is it supposed to do that?


----------



## slickwilly

Depending on which version of CPU-Z you have yes it will, I stick with the oldest that will work for my Wolfdale it reads it as Nvidia 750i I can not remember the ver. number but it was the first one to support the Wolfdale procs. The last one out will see your chip as a 650 and I can tell you that mine is a 750i chip for sure I removed the heat sink and reapplied the TIM. There are two chips under the heat sink 750i and NF200 which is the PCIe 2. chip


----------



## kidylimp

hi, My psu is broken im planing to buy another one, can you tell will this be OK with my system http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=390033245185

its 700watt with +12v1 20 amp +12v2 20 amp

or will I go for EZcool 600watt with +12V1 20 amp +12v2 20amp which is cheaper

I have sli 9600gt 1 gb.


----------



## go4life

heya kidy, I wouldnt go for unknown brands like that, look into a corsair 650w! Its decently priced and will bring more than enough power for your system.

you see, going bad brands can destroy everything. You can get a much worse overclock, parts going to hell, and sli not working properly


----------



## slickwilly

I would not get less than a 750 these days and go4life is correct, get a name brand
with a decent warranty


----------



## go4life

well the corsair 650w is about as good as a normal 700-750w, so its a good ``budget`` psu







but I do agree with you!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


well the corsair 650w is about as good as a normal 700-750w, so its a good ``budget`` psu







but I do agree with you!


I under stand that alot of us (including me) have limited resources but where did it say that computers as a hobby was gonna be cheap


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I under stand that alot of us (including me) have limited resources but where did it say that computers as a hobby was gonna be cheap

















true haha








just look at me, im my 4th cpu from last February now! haha, but what the hell, its worth it!


----------



## kidylimp

thanx for all the advice.. now do me another favour just select me a good psu from this link below.. please.. http://www.komplett.ie/k/kl.aspx?bn=...r=PRICE.50-100. .. better if you give me cheap one .. after all money matters.. thanx..


----------



## kidylimp

how good is axp? theres an axp 630 for 50 euro.. i think its good for my sli..


----------



## kidylimp

here is the link for this psu http://www.axpertec.com/Product-powe...power_630W.asp

axp1000w and axp800w is also recomanded by nvidia for sli on 8800gt/8800gtx/8800gts .. what will I do now? will go for it? it seems good though..


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidylimp*


thanx for all the advice.. now do me another favour just select me a good psu from this link below.. please.. http://www.komplett.ie/k/kl.aspx?bn=...r=PRICE.50-100. .. better if you give me cheap one .. after all money matters.. thanx..


http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.aspx?sku=340676

I think komplett is Norwegian btw








Go for this psu, its worth it. Trust me, its un-cool to have a bad psu....


----------



## kidylimp

ok.. im gonna buy that one.. expensive .. but you have you guide me through my initial overclock experiments.. ha ha.. please...


----------



## go4life

good boy!
hehe, just call for help and we will help


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

I wasn't sure where to ask this so I'd thought I'd ask you guys. Where can I find a side monitor like the one pictured here?

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...nt=newdesk.jpg


----------



## slickwilly

I would not swear to it but I think that is a small wide screen that has the ability to go from land scape to portrait view simply by turning the monitor on it's stand, 
something like this with it's height, tilt and swivel adjustments
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824176093


----------



## haydent

just thought id leave a note that i took the pencil mod of my p5n-d and can still run 4 Ghz from my E8500, with 1.26 vcore bios, just by tweaking the Mb voltages and using the NB fan:

http://www.overclock.net/motherboard...ml#post5737986


----------



## alphafalafel

Hey everyone, I'm having real trouble trying to get my E8400 stable at 4.05Ghz on this board. I've read through all the other posts relating to this CPU and this board on this thread, but I can't shake the feeling I'm missing something really simple.

I tried using the settings on the first post, but it crashed prime95 after 5 mins.

Does it have anything to do with my RAM? It's currently at stock settings - 2.1v 4-4-4-12

Are there any options I have forgotten to disable in the BIOS for the CPU?

Is it just that my chip happens to be no good for OCing?

I can get it stable at 3.6, but as soon as I start ramping it up it starts to make me a bit nervous. Currently at 3.8, but my vcore seems to high for this level of OC - I have to put it up to 1.3625 in BIOS even though CPUZ states there is at most only 1.34.

How is it that there are many people on here with the same equipment as me running it at 4.05Ghz with only 1.30v?

My attempted settings:

4.05Ghz
1.4vcore (1.36 in CPUZ)
1.4HT + NB
1.5SB

All help greatly appreciated.


----------



## haydent

NB: 1.56 v
HT: 1.52 v
SB: 1.56 v


----------



## haydent

putting the optional fan on the northbridge, i can keep my vcore around 1.26


----------



## alphafalafel

But isn't that NB voltage quite high? The general consensus that I have gathered from the internet is that unless you are going over 500FSB more than 1.5v is unnecessary. Won't this severely shorten my components life?


----------



## go4life

well, all chips are different, so its not 100% sure you will get 4ghz stable.
and yes you are right, that high volts will most likely damage the 45nm's after time.

I would try not to go to far over the volts on the first page! You could also try 1.42v on vcore, its not really dangerous to have 0.2v over the max ``safe``









If this dont work, it might be a FSB hole, so you can either try a higher or lower fsb than what you already have, like 1750 or 1820!


----------



## alphafalafel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
well, all chips are different, so its not 100% sure you will get 4ghz stable.
and yes you are right, that high volts will most likely damage the 45nm's after time.

I would try not to go to far over the volts on the first page! You could also try 1.42v on vcore, its not really dangerous to have 0.2v over the max ``safe``









If this dont work, it might be a FSB hole, so you can either try a higher or lower fsb than what you already have, like 1750 or 1820!

FSB hole? Well that sounds interesting, thanks for your advice. I'll have a bit more of a fiddle and see what results I get.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alphafalafel*


FSB hole? Well that sounds interesting, thanks for your advice. I'll have a bit more of a fiddle and see what results I get.


yeah, its always some fsb's motherboards cant be stable what so ever, usually its just to decrease or put some extra on it, and it works hehe


----------



## haydent

after your comments i decided to scale my mobo chip volts back, something ive been meaning to do... im now at NB/HT/SB 1.4/1.4/1.5 and doing a running a small fft test

Quote:

But isn't that NB voltage quite high? The general consensus that I have gathered from the internet is that unless you are going over 500FSB more than 1.5v is unnecessary. Won't this severely shorten my components life?


----------



## slickwilly

FSB hole's I could not get stable above 1425 FSB with out insane amounts of voltage on everything, I lowered my multi. and booted at 1600 FSB Orthos stable for 2 hours, I then raised my multi. back to 9 and have been stable at 3.6ghz. since then and 3.6 is all I was looking for.


----------



## ConstanT1ne32

Hey guys I trying to get stable 3.2ghz on Q6600/P5n-D combo.

Settings Im Using
1423 FSB x9
1.4 vcore
DRAM - 1.9 (5-5-5-18)
HT - 1.38V
NB - 1.40V
SB - AUTO

Spec
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.40 GHZ G0 (overclocked to 3.2GHZ)
Cooler Master Hyper Z600 - Silent
ASUS P5N-D S/L 1333FSB (NVIDIA 750i)
Corsair XMS2 4GB PC-6400 800 MHZ (4 x 1 GB) (DDR2)
Palit ATI Radeon HD 4870 - 1 GB - 2xDVI/VGA - OverClocked
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 32-BIT
500 GB SATA-II HDD UDMA 300 7200 16MB
OCZ 600W Stealth XStream - Low Noise

I passed 16hour blend test on prime95 without any problems, but still sometimes my pc restarts itself after around 14h of work/gaming(WoW).
I tried 3.9 vcore but it becomes less stable, pc restarts after 3-4h


----------



## ConstanT1ne32

..


----------



## haydent

try running a fan on the NB if u arent allready


----------



## ConstanT1ne32

sry im not pro, can you be more specific


----------



## haydent

NB = Northbridge Chipset, (wiki it)


----------



## haydent

this board came with optional fan for it, it might help... also check your ram timings and voltage is correct for your dimms


----------



## ConstanT1ne32

how woud that help? i dont think temperature is the problem


----------



## go4life

that could actually help. the NB on nvidia motherboards is extremely hot!
Also, the blend test don't test stress the cpu to the max, use small fft's for some hours to check cpu stability!









Also, how is the airflow inside your case? if its bad, that could be the problem (something overheating)


----------



## ConstanT1ne32

hmm k, I read a few post how to oc and they all say not to install small fan. I always keep eye on my temperatures and they dont go above 60 on the strees test.

Ill try small fft, see what happends


----------



## slickwilly

I use the fan and my mother board temps never go over 45 and that is with my GTX285 running at 67 deg. remember that the warmer a component gets the more voltage it will require to run the same speed


----------



## go4life

I would try and see how the temps are with the fan, it might be better.
and its just like slick says!


----------



## ninetoes

Ok so im tring to get my ram to 1000Mhz on my board, the board is a P5N-D 
and im not sure on where i put all the timings at well i know where in the bios but whenever i do that it wont boot for me i have had my processor stable at 4.2Ghz but the ram i cant run at anything even at like 850 which isnt much over the stock settings it will just crash on me

my settings in the bios for the volt's are,

vcore 1.41
ht 1.4
NB 1.4
SB 1.5
ram 2.2

and my FSB is currently at 1633 Stable

if anyone has this board and can run this ram at the 1000Mhz please let me know what i need to do to run it at that speeds thanks. also i can put up a few screen shots if anyone would want.


----------



## go4life

nice! Well all you have to do is to set ram to unlinked! then it wont be affected by the cpu!


----------



## ninetoes

ya i have done that but now the problem is i wanted to set the ram timings for it

for the 500MHz i need to put the timings as follows,

CAS# Latency 5.0
RAS# to CAS# 5
RAS# Precharge 5
tRAS 15
tRC 30
Command Rate 2T
Voltage 2.200

Now my only problem is which ones do i change in the bios cause in the bios i have more then what is there to change and most of them dont even come close to want i have to change thats where im stump, i now where to change the volts and all that crap its just changeing the timings that are making me kinda mad right now thanks.


----------



## go4life

so your ram is 5-5-5-15 stock correct?
I would try to change the TRC to 45 and test 900mhz, then up from there!


----------



## ninetoes

ok got it to run @ 900 MHz now for the temps what is the max the process can run at in prime 95 i was hitting 70 to 75C and for the northbridge speenfan said it was at 196F which i touched the northbridge and didnt even fell that hot and the northbridge has a fan on it the one that comes with the P5N-D board

Also the Trc i didnt see in the bios and it is set at 26 right now thats what CPU-Z says Thanks.


----------



## kidylimp

how ya guys keepen.. ? i hav a question.. what is the difference between buffered and unbuffered ram.. how to check that? and how to do that? thanx guys..


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninetoes*


ok got it to run @ 900 MHz now for the temps what is the max the process can run at in prime 95 i was hitting 70 to 75C and for the northbridge speenfan said it was at 196F which i touched the northbridge and didnt even fell that hot and the northbridge has a fan on it the one that comes with the P5N-D board

Also the Trc i didnt see in the bios and it is set at 26 right now thats what CPU-Z says Thanks.


nice! Keep temps under 71c load.
I cant remember where to find TRC, since its such a long time since I have used this motherboard, sorry!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidylimp*


how ya guys keepen.. ? i hav a question.. what is the difference between buffered and unbuffered ram.. how to check that? and how to do that? thanx guys..


http://tinyurl.com/baa32e


----------



## haydent

im running kingston 1066mhz ram unlinked (actual speed is 1055), i looked up on the manufacturers site for the specs, 5-5-5-15 2.2v , thats all i needed.

afaik there is no temp sensor for the northbridge, my max cpu core temp is 61 deg doing small fft's, originally the fan was recomended not to be installed by asus (if you read the manual), unless you ran water cooling. as it could interfere with the cpu cooling, but if your running decent after market cooling as i am and most should be, this is no issue due to the difference in airflow design .


----------



## ninetoes

ok haydent so what do you think could be running that hot then it said in speedfan that something was 196F i know it was the south or north bridge though thanks


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninetoes* 
ok haydent so what do you think could be running that hot then it said in speedfan that something was 196F i know it was the south or north bridge though thanks

You will find that most people on here use Celsius when referring to PC temps
I checked my MB temps and PC probe shows 45 deg. C. that is equal to
113 deg.F. I would recommend the Asus supplied soft ware for this mother board, it shows temps, volts and is easier to use


----------



## ConstanT1ne32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ConstanT1ne32*


Hey guys I trying to get stable 3.2ghz on Q6600/P5n-D combo.

Settings Im Using
1423 FSB x9
1.4 vcore
DRAM - 1.9 (5-5-5-18)
HT - 1.38V 
NB - 1.40V 
SB - AUTO

Spec
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.40 GHZ G0 (overclocked to 3.2GHZ)
Cooler Master Hyper Z600 - Silent
ASUS P5N-D S/L 1333FSB (NVIDIA 750i) 
Corsair XMS2 4GB PC-6400 800 MHZ (4 x 1 GB) (DDR2)
Palit ATI Radeon HD 4870 - 1 GB - 2xDVI/VGA - OverClocked 
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 32-BIT 
500 GB SATA-II HDD UDMA 300 7200 16MB 
OCZ 600W Stealth XStream - Low Noise

I passed 16hour blend test on prime95 without any problems, but still sometimes my pc restarts itself after around 14h of work/gaming(WoW).
I tried 3.9 vcore but it becomes less stable, pc restarts after 3-4h


With fan installed , my pc just reset again after like 40 min of work( just woke up).

any ideas for stable settings?


----------



## ljapilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ConstanT1ne32* 
With fan installed , my pc just reset again after like 40 min of work( just woke up).

any ideas for stable settings?

up your vcore I am running 1.44 or 1.46 to have 3.2 (1600fsb 8x multi)

Also set your nb and ht to 1.4 and set your sb to 1.5 see what that does for you.

Once you have done that run prime small fft or I like running occt to see if it is stable.


----------



## ConstanT1ne32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljapilot* 
up your vcore I am running 1.44 or 1.46 to have 3.2 (1600fsb 8x multi)

Also set your nb and ht to 1.4 and set your sb to 1.5 see what that does for you.

Once you have done that run prime small fft or I like running occt to see if it is stable.

k will do if
vcore 1.39
HT- 1.46
NB - 1.46
SD -158

fails on me.

Btw I set my ram on 1.9v 5/5/5/18 -stock settings

and yet then I reboot it shows 791Mhz - is that normal and do i relly need to set those settings or is it better to keep them at auto?


----------



## ljapilot

It is better to set everything. Makes it more stable it knows what it is trying to do. As far as the memory that is normal. That is why I set my 3.2 to a 1600fsb with a 8x multi then ran the ratio 1:1 so my ram is at 800mhz and they are synced.

What is your VID for that Q6600?

Good luck let us know

Also, fill in your system specs. Go to User CP at the top then on the left menu edit system or add sytem so we can see your hardware.


----------



## ConstanT1ne32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljapilot*


It is better to set everything. Makes it more stable it knows what it is trying to do. As far as the memory that is normal. That is why I set my 3.2 to a 1600fsb with a 8x multi then ran the ratio 1:1 so my ram is at 800mhz and they are synced.

What is your VID for that Q6600?

Good luck let us know

Also, fill in your system specs. Go to User CP at the top then on the left menu edit system or add system so we can see your hardware.


ok 
vcore 1.39
HT- 1.46
NB - 1.46
SD -158

just failed me again(random reboot).

my VID is 1.3000v

When I change my FSB and multiplier does that mean I have to change my vcore etc as well?

my spec is

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.40 GHZ G0 (overclocked to 3.2GHZ)
Cooler Master Hyper Z600 - Silent
ASUS P5N-D S/L 1333FSB (NVIDIA 750i) 
Corsair XMS2 4GB PC-6400 800 MHZ (4 x 1 GB) (DDR2)
Palit ATI Radeon HD 4870 - 1 GB - 2xDVI/VGA - OverClocked 
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 32-BIT 
500 GB SATA-II HDD UDMA 300 7200 16MB 
OCZ 600W Stealth XStream - Low Noise


----------



## ljapilot

The more you overclock the more voltage you need to make it stable. I do not know if you need more voltage for the same clock with a different multi.

Try the settings that I gave you.

Vcore 1.44-1.46
HT 1.4
NB 1.4
SB 1.5
RAM Factory setttings

Also if you fill in your system specs no one will have to ask for them again.

Let us know.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ConstanT1ne32*


With fan installed , my pc just reset again after like 40 min of work( just woke up).

any ideas for stable settings?


I had a similar issue at about the same FSB try lowering your multiplier and raising your FSB to 1600 I did and it worked, once I knew my board could run at 1600 I went back and worked on getting my multiplier back up and voltages lower.
Vcore reported 1.30 HT 1.36 NB 1.36 SB 1.5


----------



## ConstanT1ne32

Hello,

good news, everything seems to be perfect. I run 6hour prime 95 without problems and 3 days of my normal usage and everything seems smooth.

Question: I usually disable everyhing in CPU config. If I dont, will it cause unstability ?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ConstanT1ne32*


Hello,

good news, everything seems to be perfect. I run 6hour prime 95 without problems and 3 days of my normal usage and everything seems smooth.

Question: I usually disable everyhing in CPU config. If I dont, will it cause unstability ?


Yes this is why almost everyone will tell you to disable all the CPU stuff in the BIOS


----------



## Jesherie

I'd like to overclock my Q6600, but the BIOS for this isn't the best, and since I don't know how to flash it, I'm sort of stuck at 2.7. Any help as to how to flash?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesherie*


I'd like to overclock my Q6600, but the BIOS for this isn't the best, and since I don't know how to flash it, I'm sort of stuck at 2.7. Any help as to how to flash?


hey there!

there is a program called asus update, it is easy to flash with


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesherie*


I'd like to overclock my Q6600, but the BIOS for this isn't the best, and since I don't know how to flash it, I'm sort of stuck at 2.7. Any help as to how to flash?


If you have a floppy drive or a thumb drive just download the new BIOS
and unzip it to what ever type of removable drive you have, then with the drive in place boot in to your BIOS and go to the Asus EZ flash2 utility as listed in your manual on page 4-5, I think you can figure it out from there.








I had issues with my OC endeavors as well after I flashed my BIOS to the latest version I was able to reach my goal.


----------



## Jesherie

Well now I'm just having OCing troubles. I still can't get the Q6600 to go past 2.7. Any ideas as to why?


----------



## ljapilot

What settings are you trying to use??? have you tried the settings on the first page?? What is it doing prime error blue screen just need a little more info.


----------



## Jesherie

It's pretty much just not overclocking. I'll try to put it on 3.2 using 1600FSB with 8x multiplier, and when I go to exit and save changes, it never starts.


----------



## ConstanT1ne32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljapilot* 
The more you overclock the more voltage you need to make it stable. I do not know if you need more voltage for the same clock with a different multi.

Try the settings that I gave you.

Vcore 1.44-1.46
HT 1.4
NB 1.4
SB 1.5
RAM Factory setttings
Also if you fill in your system specs no one will have to ask for them again.
Let us know.

Ok I tried

Vcore 1.44
HT/NB 1.4
SB.15
DRAM 1.9 (5-5-5-18)
FSB 1600 x8

it worked great for 3 days and today it restarted again after alt-tab from the game.

I lowered my vcore a bit, any other suggestions?


----------



## ljapilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesherie*


It's pretty much just not overclocking. I'll try to put it on 3.2 using 1600FSB with 8x multiplier, and when I go to exit and save changes, it never starts.



Do you set all your settings?? HT, NB, SB, and Vcore. Did you Flash your Bios to a newer one?

Constantine I dont think lowering your Vcore is going to help. Most the time uping it will make it more stable. Have you ran memtest to make sure your RAM is stable? Also did you blue screen just once or was it an on going thing?? If its just once but Prime and Occt checked out could of just been a glitch.


----------



## Jesherie

Yeah, I used the ones from the first page, and I have the newest BIOS.


----------



## ConstanT1ne32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljapilot*


Do you set all your settings?? HT, NB, SB, and Vcore. Did you Flash your Bios to a newer one?

Constantine I don't think lowering your Vcore is going to help. Most the time uping it will make it more stable. Have you ran memtest to make sure your RAM is stable? Also did you blue screen just once or was it an on going thing?? If its just once but Prime and Occt checked out could of just been a glitch.


Yes ofc im setting all the settings. When I started oc i updated my bios to 1001, that was the newest back then.

I never blue screened, my pc just restarts itself when im playing WoW however, it doesnt do that when im using desktop apps like photoshop, word, etc.

I just run memtest for 2hours and it didnt find any errrors.
I inscreased vcore to 1.44 as you said will see what happens.

P.S I dont leave it on prime95 cos i need to use my pc, I just do everyday stuff i normaly do. I run 13hour prime on my previos settings bu then it still restarted on me.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ConstanT1ne32*


Yes ofc im setting all the settings. When I started oc i updated my bios to 1001, that was the newest back then.

I never blue screened, my pc just restarts itself when im playing WoW however, it doesnt do that when im using desktop apps like photoshop, word, etc.

I just run memtest for 2hours and it didnt find any errrors.
I inscreased vcore to 1.44 as you said will see what happens.

P.S I dont leave it on prime95 cos i need to use my pc, I just do everyday stuff i normaly do. I run 13hour prime on my previos settings bu then it still restarted on me.


This sounds like a heat problem more so than anything else what are your temps


----------



## haydent

Quote:



things are still going well at the bold line above, just a quick note that i tried running with out the northbridge cooler fan the other night as its noisy and i was running the machine through the night. well the next day when i was using it i was getting random program crashes and bluescreens, so i put it back on and it stopped ! so as i thought and now have pretty much proved you really need that cooler to run stable at 4 if your running the mobo volts higher.


 (from pencil mod thread)


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haydent*


(from pencil mod thread)



And this is why I have purchased a chunk of 1/4 inch Brass plate (cover) and
a 36 inch piece of 1/4 inch copper flat bar 1 & 1/2 inch wide so I can make myself a water block for my NB chip and that NF-200 chip finally all those shop classes I took back in High school are going to pay off.









(edit)
when I am ready I will start a new thread in the water cooling section and post a link in my sig.


----------



## haydent

im keen to get an after market cooler too (air) , it,d also be neat if you were making one to integrate a temperature sensor in it...


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haydent* 
im keen to get an after market cooler too (air) , it,d also be neat if you were making one to integrate a temperature sensor in it...

There are no after market coolers for this motherboard's NB chip set because of the size it would just fit this board and the holes are off a little from the Nvidia ref. design, If I was to do it over I would not by this board for an over clocked system due to the lack of after market support for cooling so break out the files and drills and make something


----------



## ljapilot

Has anyone just replaces the Thermal Paste on the NB so see how much that helps it??


----------



## slickwilly

That was the first thing I did, I replaced it with AS5 and my temps drop like maybe 3 degrees, lower the voltage on the NB has a bigger affect on the temps.
My temps are not to bad unless I am gaming and then they hit the roof (normal 39 gaming 55) and I have a large (250mm) fan in the side of my case blowing out side air on to the mother board


----------



## go4life

*Hey guys!

I was just wondering, anything you want me to add to the front page?

Cheers







*


----------



## ljapilot

Nothing that I can think of.


----------



## go4life

very well!

if you feel anything is missing, please let me know


----------



## squareshot

Great front page with the great thread. I have following it since the beginning
and has me(OCer in trainning). Still have a E6550 @[email protected]
still happy for now Thanks(lol)


----------



## go4life

good to hear!








But one thing catches my eye, mhz?








I really hope you have 3.3ghz


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
good to hear!








But one thing catches my eye, mhz?








I really hope you have 3.3ghz









Ha, I am not the only one to have made that mistake


----------



## go4life

always nice to be 2 lol


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
That was the first thing I did, I replaced it with AS5 and my temps drop like maybe 3 degrees, lower the voltage on the NB has a bigger affect on the temps.
My temps are not to bad unless I am gaming and then they hit the roof (normal 39 gaming 55) and I have a large (250mm) fan in the side of my case blowing out side air on to the mother board

Just a side note..
I took off the small 40mm fan, and use the antec spot cool blows directly to the NB. even with the lowest fan speed on the spotcool, it manage to cool better than the 40mm .(well...since it's 80mm fan







)

So I'm happy now with lowered temps/ lower noise ~


----------



## slickwilly

I think the biggest problem is that the fan is sucking hot air off the back of the video card


----------



## NightQuest

Guys is it hard to get a Q6600 to 3.4GHz on this board? because if not then i'm gonna get that CPU


----------



## go4life

I got mine to 3.6ghz stable








my friend also got that for 24/7


----------



## Quatrix

Could anyone with a Q9400 at 3.0 - 3.4 GHz please post _all_ of their BIOS settings from all three pages (System Clocks, Voltage Control, FSB & Memory Config) and their RAM specs? The AI Overclock feature is a nice idea but doesn't seem to work very well. Thanks.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quatrix*


Could anyone with a Q9400 at 3.0 - 3.4 GHz please post _all_ of their BIOS settings from all three pages (System Clocks, Voltage Control, FSB & Memory Config) and their RAM specs? The AI Overclock feature is a nice idea but doesn't seem to work very well. Thanks.


You should uninstall any and all AI software from your computer.
I know this is a long thread but if you start from page one your CPU has been covered several times. Further more what works for one CPU MOBO combo make not work for some one with the same hardware.

P.S. go to user CP and put your system specs in so when you ask for help people will not what you have.


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


You should uninstall any and all AI software from your computer.
I know this is a long thread but if you start from page one your CPU has been covered several times. Further more what works for one CPU MOBO combo make not work for some one with the same hardware.

P.S. go to user CP and put your system specs in so when you ask for help people will not what you have.


I don't have any of ASUS's software installed. I'm referring to the AI Overclock BIOS setting (5%, 10%, 15%, 20%).

I actually used the "Search this Thread" feature for "Q9400" earlier and didn't find anything useful. There were five hits, and one post listed all voltage and clock settings, but that was for 3.6 GHz. Maybe there were some responses that didn't specifically use the term "Q9400". I'll see what I can find. Thanks.


----------



## go4life

you can use the E8400 settings at the first page, only with another fsb and multiplier!
And never use auto overclocking stuff! that just messes up everything...

have fun


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


you can use the E8400 settings at the first page, only with another fsb and multiplier! 
And never use auto overclocking stuff! that just messes up everything...


Maybe I missed something, but I only saw E8400 settings for 4 GHz, and I'm not looking to go that high. For something lower, do I just use the same voltages but a lower FSB speed? And should the memory clock mode be auto/linked/unlinked?

I also noticed that it refers to a Vcore of 1.39 V, but right above, it says that the maximum safe Vcore is 1.365 V for the 45 nm CPUs. Are we talking about Vcore vs. VID?


----------



## go4life

the fsb and multiplier is what sets the speed, so try 1600fsb and 8x multiplier, that should give you a 3.2ghz for a start







and set ram to unlinked for now!

you are right that the max ``safe`` volt for 45nm's is 1.3625v, but the thing is, motherboards have a vdrop, so when you set your vcore to around 1.4v, it will actually be closer to 1.35-1.37v in real time! (this depends on the motherboard, also you can check your vcore in cpu-z, it will show what you actually have)


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


the fsb and multiplier is what sets the speed, so try 1600fsb and 8x multiplier, that should give you a 3.2ghz for a start







and set ram to unlinked for now!

you are right that the max ``safe`` volt for 45nm's is 1.3625v, but the thing is, motherboards have a vdrop, so when you set your vcore to around 1.4v, it will actually be closer to 1.35-1.37v in real time! (this depends on the motherboard, also you can check your vcore in cpu-z, it will show what you actually have)


Okay, something's wrong after going from 3.1 GHz to 3.2. I used the suggested E8400 settings with Vcore at 1.3875 (there's no exact 1.39 option in the BIOS), NB 1.4, HT 1.4, SB 1.5. The only one we didn't talk about is the DRAM voltage. My RAM spec is 1.8, and the lowest setting is 1.85, so I used that one. Memory is unlinked at 800 MHz.

I was able to boot into XP, but 3DMark06 crashes during the CPU test. Prime95 runs mostly okay for a few minutes, but it appeared that one of the cores shut down once. That can't be good. Real-time Vcore ranges from 1.31 to 1.34. My maximum temperatures as reported by SpeedFan are shown below. All of the offsets are zero, so these are raw numbers, and I've converted them to Celsius for your convenience.

CPU: 76
Core 0: 57
Core 1: 50 (the one that stopped running after a while)
Core 2: 54
Core 3: 54

For comparison, here are the slightly cooler temperatures at 3.1 GHz, where I had no problems with 3DMark06, Prime95, or anything else:

CPU: 74
Core 0: 56
Core 1: 53
Core 2: 49
Core 3: 53

And max temps at stock 2.66:

CPU: 69
Core 0: 53
Core 1: 49
Core 2: 50
Core 3: 45

I think people tend to keep things much cooler than necessary, but even _I_ realize that 70+ is pretty hot. And if the CPU is at 76, the cores are probably hotter than that. So unless there are other opinions, I guess I've hit my overclocking limits without better cooling, though I'm using an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro that's supposed to work fairly well. Before going any further I'll try the stock cooler and/or Arctic Silver compound for comparison, though I've found the choice of thermal paste to make almost zero difference.


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Hi all

Anyone has problem with Linked and Unlink?

Today I got myself ddr2-1200, and the rams runs fine @1080Mhz "LINKED with 1800FSB (with auto ratio)", but won't boot if runing "UNLINKED" @ even 900Mhz (with 1800FSB)...

And somehow it won't boot with LINKED with SYNC ratio...(which makes the ram only @ 900)

Anyone got can run their memory unlink that is >1000Mhz?

Cheers


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quatrix*


Okay, something's wrong after going from 3.1 GHz to 3.2. I used the suggested E8400 settings with Vcore at 1.3875 (there's no exact 1.39 option in the BIOS), NB 1.4, HT 1.4, SB 1.5. The only one we didn't talk about is the DRAM voltage. My RAM spec is 1.8, and the lowest setting is 1.85, so I used that one. Memory is unlinked at 800 MHz.

I was able to boot into XP, but 3DMark06 crashes during the CPU test. Prime95 runs mostly okay for a few minutes, but it appeared that one of the cores shut down once. That can't be good. Real-time Vcore ranges from 1.31 to 1.34. My maximum temperatures as reported by SpeedFan are shown below. All of the offsets are zero, so these are raw numbers, and obviously they're in Fahrenheit.

CPU: 169
Core 0: 135
Core 1: 122 (the one that stopped running after a while)
Core 2: 129
Core 3: 129

For comparison, here are the slightly cooler temperatures at 3.1 GHz, where I had no problems with 3DMark06, Prime95, or anything else:

CPU: 165
Core 0: 133
Core 1: 127
Core 2: 120
Core 3: 127

And max temps at stock 2.66:

CPU: 156
Core 0: 127
Core 1: 120
Core 2: 122
Core 3: 113

I think people tend to keep things much cooler than necessary, but even _I_ realize that 160+ is pretty hot. And if the CPU is at 169, the cores are probably really at 175+. So unless there are other opinions, I guess I've hit my overclocking limits without better cooling, though I'm using an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro that's supposed to work fairly well. Before going any further I'll try the stock cooler and/or Arctic Silver compound for comparison, though I've found the choice of thermal paste to make almost zero difference.


try 1.4v vcore in bios!
anyways, could you change those Fahrenheit to Celsius? I have no clue when it comes to Fahrenheit, and almost every forum uses Celsius! (makes it easier for everyone







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hi7of3of2hi9*


Hi all

Anyone has problem with Linked and Unlink?

Today I got myself ddr2-1200, and the rams runs fine @1080Mhz "LINKED with 1800FSB (with auto ratio)", but won't boot if runing "UNLINKED" @ even 900Mhz (with 1800FSB)...

And somehow it won't boot with LINKED with SYNC ratio...(which makes the ram only @ 900)

Anyone got can run their memory unlink that is >1000Mhz?

Cheers


If you want to get the full speed of your ram, you need to change motherboard.
Anyways, I did 1000mhz stable in unlinked with my old setup!
that was with Corsair XMS2 800mhz 4-4-4-12 ram, with 2.2v dram I think it was!


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hi7of3of2hi9* 
Today I got myself ddr2-1200, and the rams runs fine @1080Mhz "LINKED with 1800FSB (with auto ratio)", ...

And that works? The latest P5N-D manual (May 2008) and ASUS's product page both say DDR2-800/667/553 only. Is that old information?


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
try 1.4v vcore in bios!
anyways, could you change those Fahrenheit to Celsius? I have no clue when it comes to Fahrenheit, and almost every forum uses Celsius! (makes it easier for everyone







)

Converted for your convenience. Will a higher voltage somehow lower the temperatures?


----------



## go4life

thank you!
thats fine temps, dont go over 70c and you should be fine!
And no, higher volts = more heat.
Try 1.4v and see how that goes, and report back


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


thank you! 
thats fine temps, dont go over 70c and you should be fine! 
And no, higher volts = more heat.
Try 1.4v and see how that goes, and report back










The CPU reading was maxing out at 76, so I'm guessing that the core temps are missing an offset and are in the same range (i.e. over 70).


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


thank you! 
thats fine temps, dont go over 70c and you should be fine! 
And no, higher volts = more heat.
Try 1.4v and see how that goes, and report back










And what about the DRAM voltage? Was I right to leave it at the lowest setting (1.85) for my 1.8 V RAM?


----------



## go4life

you wrote this: 
Core 0: 56
Core 1: 53
Core 2: 49
Core 3: 53

for me that looks fine?
Leave the ram at stock volt.


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


you wrote this: 
Core 0: 56
Core 1: 53
Core 2: 49
Core 3: 53

for me that looks fine?
Leave the ram at stock volt.


Those are the 3.1 GHz temps, and note that the CPU is showing as 74. Because the core temps are raw numbers without offsets, my guess is that they're also really in the 70s.

About Vcore, why exactly should I try 1.4? Are we trying to prevent it from dropping below a certain point? What is the ideal range (n - 1.365)?

And thanks, of course.


----------



## go4life

well the temps where almost the same, but don't care about the temp that says ``CPU``, just watch the core's! I want you to try 1.4v because I know nvidia motherboards get about 1.36-1.37v when you set it to 1.4v in bios. Also don't be afraid if it goes closer to 1.37v, the 45nm's can handle 1.38v for 24/7 without a problem.

anytime


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


well the temps where almost the same, but don't care about the temp that says ``CPU``, just watch the core's! I want you to try 1.4v because I know nvidia motherboards get about 1.36-1.37v when you set it to 1.4v in bios. Also don't be afraid if it goes closer to 1.37v, the 45nm's can handle 1.38v for 24/7 without a problem.


But what is the advantage of a higher Vcore?


----------



## go4life

getting stable?


----------



## haydent

i run kingston ddr2 1066 at that speed unlinked with 5-5-5-15 2.2v, actual speed ends up being 1058mhz, setting my timings and voltage seemed to make the difference, though i read its also dependant on the ram and how many dimms you run. this speed runs fine at all cpu freqs i have tried.


----------



## go4life

sounds good! 
also good that you got over 1050mhz, neither I or kimosabi could do that on the P5N-D, max I could do was 1005mhz, and kim a little over 1010mhz I think!


----------



## haydent

just to post this again though im sure most you allready are, i run the latest bios , i read it helps


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haydent*


just to post this again though im sure most you allready are, i run the latest bios , i read it helps


It helped me get past 3.26ghz.
I recommended that people stick with what the have for BIOS, just because 
so much can go wrong during the flashing process, but after flashing to this new BIOS and seeing that it really did not affect my read speeds for the HDD
I recommend that if you are not using the 1001 BIOS you should be.


----------



## haydent

doing it from the boot, and not windows is safer, though i had no issues with doing it from windows


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
getting stable?

By preventing the core voltage from dropping below a certain point?


----------



## go4life

whatever floats your boat








try it at least, and see if you will be stable.


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
If you want to get the full speed of your ram, you need to change motherboard.
Anyways, I did 1000mhz stable in unlinked with my old setup!
that was with Corsair XMS2 800mhz 4-4-4-12 ram, with 2.2v dram I think it was!

Well, I got the Aeneon ddr2-1200 cl6 1gbx2 for only 19.99 Canadian dollars








So yea, seems you can overclock the ram when unlink....I can only stick with 800Mhz when unlink...I'll flash the bios to see if it will fix my problem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quatrix* 
And that works? The latest P5N-D manual (May 2008) and ASUS's product page both say DDR2-800/667/553 only. Is that old information?

well, all motherboard can run the ram at higher speed than what they stated, but not guaranteed. Seems like this board can run a maximum of ~1080Mhz (for me)...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hi7of3of2hi9* 
Well, I got the Aeneon ddr2-1200 cl6 1gbx2 for only 19.99 Canadian dollars








So yea, seems you can overclock the ram when unlink....I can only stick with 800Mhz when unlink...I'll flash the bios to see if it will fix my problem

wow that is cheap!
But cl6? that killed the joy








yeah, try to flash!


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hi7of3of2hi9*


well, all motherboard can run the ram at higher speed than what they stated, but not guaranteed. Seems like this board can run a maximum of ~1080Mhz (for me)...


Hmmm, found some web sites that say "DDR2-1200*/1066/800/667 MHz" for the P5N-D. It's strange that ASUS's own product page hasn't been updated, unless they just don't want to support faster memory.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haydent* 
doing it from the boot, and not windows is safer, though i had no issues with doing it from windows

I always do it from boot, never with windows, but things can still go wrong
like you hope you don't loose power halfway through


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quatrix*


Hmmm, found some web sites that say "DDR2-1200*/1066/800/667 MHz" for the P5N-D. It's strange that ASUS's own product page hasn't been updated, unless they just don't want to support faster memory.


hmm, I have never seen Asus change their max ram support on any of their motherboards before.

btw when it is a * behind, it usually means thats the max speed you can reach overclocking your ram.

And don't trust everything you see on the internet, even respectable sites post wrong information sometimes


----------



## sha

Hey....I just wanted to know How are these temps and voltage?

requesting replies!


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


Hey....I just wanted to know How are these temps and voltage?

requesting replies!












21C idle....I guess it's around the ambient ? How's the load temps?
(Can't really tell if it's good with idle temps though







)
I guess ~45C ? since it's water cooled?

Voltage is about right, since u have a VID=1.3V, and you got only 1.28V (idle)...
If it's stable, then the voltage is all good...


----------



## sha

Before & After

I will run prime95 tonight and check 2 see if any errors.
if everything goes 2 plan, I will jump to 3.40 GHz.

One More Question How do I drop the MB Temps its always on between 33c to 35c
Do they make any water blocks for that northbridge?


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


Before & After

I will run prime95 tonight and check 2 see if any errors.
if everything goes 2 plan, I will jump to 3.40 GHz.

One More Question How do I drop the MB Temps its always on between 33c to 35c
Do they make any water blocks for that northbridge?


Wow, ~22C on load is VERY good...
Unfortunately, P5N-D's NB heatsink cannot be replaced....non of the aftermarket heatsink will fit...
But ~35C NB temps under load is very decent, I don't think it needs to be improved...(you can only lower temps on NB by putting a bigger fan on it...I'm using antec spotcool which is 80mm fan)


----------



## Jesherie

Guys, my board will post saying it OC'd, but when I get to CPU-Z it says 2.4, or if I've tried 8x multi, it'll say 2.1. Anyone know what's up?


----------



## ljapilot

What is the multi is cpu-z when is says that?? If you have not disables C1E I think it is when its not doing much it will lower the multi to 6.


----------



## Jesherie

It's on either 8 or 9 depending on the OC. Don't worry, I figured out to load up a program, that way it'll make the CPU do something, and show the clocks.

Is it possible a bad PSU could cause this? By this, I mean my OC woes in general, not the recent problem. Sometimes I can get it to OC, then it BSODs with 0x0000124.


----------



## ljapilot

I guess anything is possible. I have never heard of that before though.

Ok how are you trying to OC. In the Bios I hope. Seems like its just defaulting back to a 1066 FSB. Try clearing your CMOS and start again.

I would not use a program to OC they normally dont do very well.

Good Luck


----------



## Jesherie

Yeah, in the BIOS. Somebody told me Rosewill PSUs don't have many ampheres, so it wouldn't be able to power my upgrade.


----------



## ljapilot

Well I think your PSU should be able to power everything you have. I only have a 600W PSU and I am OC and SLI.

What settings have you used and how high of OC have you been shooting for?

Let us know all the Bios settings you have and we can go from there.

Also have you tried OC anything else in your system? RAM, GPU, etc.


----------



## Jesherie

I figured it out. The vdroop is weird, I have it set for 1.5V, and it says in CPU-Z it's 1.43V now, but it's enough to get me 3.0GHz for now. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## ljapilot

Wow that is a big drop. Run OCCT or Prime to make sure its stable.

Good Luck


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jesherie* 
I figured it out. The vdroop is weird, I have it set for 1.5V, and it says in CPU-Z it's 1.43V now, but it's enough to get me 3.0GHz for now. Thanks for the help though.

Somewhere back in the dark ages of this thread there is a poist and a link for a pencil mod for the vdroop. find it try it, it works


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Somewhere back in the dark ages of this thread there is a poist and a link for a pencil mod for the vdroop. find it try it, it works

First page there is a link to it.


----------



## slickwilly

I said poist









I made it to 3.83 (FSB1700) but I had to crank my volts up to get there
vcore is 1.38 (1.4 in BIOS) NB. 1.5 HT 1.44
I will see if I can get 4.0. I gota get that water block made for my N.B.
it is O.K. as long as my 285 is running cool.
(edit)
I made it, booted in to BIOS upped FSB to 1800 and now purring along at 4.05ghz.
same voltages as before, I will work on getting them lowered


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sha* 










Before & After

I will run prime95 tonight and check 2 see if any errors.
if everything goes 2 plan, I will jump to 3.40 GHz.

One More Question How do I drop the MB Temps its always on between 33c to 35c
Do they make any water blocks for that northbridge?

dude! 13c idle! how cold do you have it in your room?
why not jump to 3.6-3.8ghz? (since you have such good temps)
and no waterblock is out for this board! but 33-35c is nothing on a motherboard


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


dude! 13c idle! how cold do you have it in your room?
why not jump to 3.6-3.8ghz? (since you have such good temps) 
and no waterblock is out for this board! but 33-35c is nothing on a motherboard











I just hit 3.60 @ vcore 1.39 (pencil mod) I mean that board is very very stable then b4 and the idle & load on that setting look:


----------



## go4life

wow great! and at only 1.39v vcore! you should reach 4ghz on that chip! (but probably not in this motherboard though...)

EDIT: for 4ghz you would probably need 1.55v though


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


wow great! and at only 1.39v vcore! you should reach 4ghz on that chip! (but probably not in this motherboard though...)

EDIT: for 4ghz you would probably need 1.55v though











Still @ the phaze of testing 3.60. Will reply back when everything stable.


----------



## go4life

very well.
2 hours should be enough!
Then move to 3.7ghz+


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


dude! 13c idle! how cold do you have it in your room?
why not jump to 3.6-3.8ghz? (since you have such good temps) 
and no waterblock is out for this board! but 33-35c is nothing on a motherboard











Damn no waterblock for the Northbridge for the p5nd!

I know if or when they do come out with this block it will have it 100% more stable. If I'm getting 33c to 36c on the MB, prolly the water block will give it a minus -10c to -15c or even more who knows. LoL









Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


very well.
2 hours should be enough!
Then move to 3.7ghz+











go4life, So you are saying 2 hours of stability is good on full load?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


Damn no waterblock for the Northbridge for the p5nd!

I know if or when they do come out with this block it will have it 100% more stable. If I'm getting 33c to 36c on the MB, prolly the water block will give it a minus -10c to -15c or even more who knows. LoL










I know:/

Water is really nice, at least on nvidia motherboars since they are so damn hot! (not yours though lol)









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


go4life, So you are saying 2 hours of stability is good on full load?


yes, that will give you a good clue if its stable or not, then move to 3.7ghz and test!







set vcore to 1.5v in bios. Then after 2 more hours of testing, if its stable try 3.8ghz


----------



## slickwilly

Sha what kid of temps are you seeing on your video card during these test?

I have noticed that as long as my video card remains cool (below 60) that my motherboard temps will stay down under 39.
I am in the process of making a water block for my board, but it is taking longer than I want it to do to my lack of proper machining tools (i.e. drill press instead of a mill.)

Go4, I booted last night at 4.05 (1800) and everything worked but could not pass
OCCT test, got errors first in core 0 and then in core1.

I had my voltages cranked up vcore 1.4 HT NB 1.5
(edit)
I will try again after I finish the block, My board temps went way up when folding on the GPU


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Sha what kid of temps are you seeing on your video card during these test?

I have noticed that as long as my video card remains cool (below 60) that my motherboard temps will stay down under 39.
I am in the process of making a water block for my board, but it is taking longer than I want it to do to my lack of proper machining tools (i.e. drill press instead of a mill.)



The most I saw was 55c to 58c playing crysis that's cuz I have the video card fan on 80% speed.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Go4, I booted last night at 4.05 (1800) and everything worked but could not pass
OCCT test, got errors first in core 0 and then in core1.

I had my voltages cranked up vcore 1.4 HT NB 1.5
(edit)
I will try again after I finish the block, My board temps went way up when folding on the GPU

nice! what was the vcore under load?
Also, how long did it last before it failed?


----------



## slickwilly

vcore stays at 1.38, I guess the pencil mod work after all.
One minute. I will try again after I get the WB on.

I only want that kind of OC for playing Crysis


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


very well.
2 hours should be enough!
Then move to 3.7ghz+










I was gonna post a SS of OCCT, when I was strees testing it about 2 hours and 32 minutes I'd say it ran without errors and the pc just shut down I think it is cuz the thermal option in comp config in bios its on auto
I think the limit is 3.60, until they come out with a water bolck for that MB.

v^'But 3.60 is ok, but not descent for me. Very addictive',,,,2b continued

Sorry 2 post my specs fella's here:

Vcore - 1.40625 pencil mod brings it down 1.39 on load stable
Dram - 2.11
HT - 1.40
NB - 1.40
SB - Auto

FSB - Unlinked ( 1600 )
MEM - 1000 < these are settings for the corsair xms2's c5's

Cpu Config:
Multiplier 9x
Everything else disabled exept for the thermal ( forgot the whole name,,lol ) which is on AUTO


----------



## go4life

sounds ok! Well get a decent motherboard later, then you will see quite nice results!









cheers


----------



## sha

BTW, go4life,,, I came across this CPU Internal Thermal Control <--that's the thingy, I was mentioning on my last post that was set on AUTO< What is the main purpose of that option?


----------



## go4life

turn it off!
After what I know, it puts the vcore and stuff down, to get lower temps! I think it have about the same purpose as C1E and Intel speedstep


----------



## sha

I got it to boot to windows and I am happy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


















One thing I noticed the temps act weird with all the high OC's why?


----------



## go4life

very nice mate!







congrats!

EDIT: if you pull out 4gb's of ram you might get it stable at the settings you have now! 
you dont need those 8gb's anyway


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


very nice mate!







congrats!

EDIT: if you pull out 4gb's of ram you might get it stable at the settings you have now! 
you dont need those 8gb's anyway











You deserve a rep++++


----------



## go4life

thanks man


----------



## sha

Another thing with this board (P5ND) that I found out during high OC's is that system intends to lock up during start up with apps that load up with windows such as AOL, AIM, Steam and etc, any apps that use 25% or more resources it does populate the cores to randomly lock up.

Did anyone else notice that too? ^

And another issue with this board is the ram slots, I bought these corsairs xms2's c5's as pairs as I was told by corsair they have been tested in pairs they have a unique number on the label on the module itself they have to match when you install them.
(note: Matched pairs with same unique number must go to same color ram slots or else system will not function well). That's if you bought them in pairs. If anyone had this problem try to correct it as it would give you better performance. ***


----------



## slickwilly

Go4life is correct, CPU thermal control will down clock your CPU if it starts to over heat.
I leave it on auto because of my being water cooled and if something goes wrong with
the cooling the CPU thermal control will keep the CPU from burning up.

I got a new one for ya, recently I started to get a warning every time I reset my FSB
"new CPU detected" never got that before, it just started after I put an 80mm fan on
my NB cooler.
I have a custom mount for my Apogee GT and it allowed me to hang the fan from it.
Anyone getting this? I only got it in the past if I removed the CPU and put it back in.


----------



## go4life

yeah that happened to me all the time!
Its not dangerous or anything, just let it ``update`` the cpu info, and you are good to go! It happened 50% of the time when I changed settings in bios lol


----------



## meticadpa

Well, this board got me to 4GHZ at 1.45v into windows but couldn't open CPUz, it crashed :/


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
Well, this board got me to 4GHZ at 1.45v into windows but couldn't open CPUz, it crashed :/

nice! put on 1.5v, that should do the trick


----------



## ninetoes

I now have my E8400 running at 4.0GHz Stable ran Prime95 for 14 hours










max temps are around 54C

Useing a transformer 6 heatskin on the CPU computer is fast


----------



## sha

go4life,,,,, I just went passed 4.00GHz with FSB2000, it shows the correct speed in bios 4.50GHz but when it loads to windows and when i load up cpu-z it dont show the speed it's like it got downclocked to the stock settings why did it do that is that a protection on the cpu itself?


----------



## raydotulung

@ninetoes: that is so kewl.. hv u tried 500 x 8?


----------



## ninetoes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raydotulung* 
@ninetoes: that is so kewl.. hv u tried 500 x 8?

havent tried the 500*8 yet but i will soon and i will let you all know about it

@sha what processor are you useing and the board if it is in your sig. my bad for not looking and also the cpu might have protection on it im not to sure about that or it might be CPU-Z also im not to sure im going to try to push my up to 500*8 tonight so if i get it there i will post the pics of the CPU-z and Core Temp


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninetoes*


I now have my E8400 running at 4.0GHz Stable ran Prime95 for 14 hours










max temps are around 54C

Useing a transformer 6 heatskin on the CPU computer is fast


Great work mate!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


go4life,,,,, I just went passed 4.00GHz with FSB2000, it shows the correct speed in bios 4.50GHz but when it loads to windows and when i load up cpu-z it dont show the speed it's like it got downclocked to the stock settings why did it do that is that a protection on the cpu itself?


Congrats!








hmm, not sure, have you turned intel speedstep/C1E and so on off? What vcore did you try at to get 4.5ghz?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raydotulung*


@ninetoes: that is so kewl.. have you tried 500 x 8?


agreed! But im not sure if this board is capable to do 500.
At least he could try 471x8.5! Should give a small boost to the ram speeds


----------



## tolkaNo

would 400x8 on an e2180 be possible on this board? i just ordered one should have it in a couple days


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tolkaNo*


would 400x8 on an e2180 be possible on this board? i just ordered one should have it in a couple days


yep, 450 should work too!


----------



## sha

Quote:

Congrats!








hmm, not sure, have you turned intel speedstep/C1E and so on off? What vcore did you try at to get 4.5ghz?
Everything on bios is disabled any clue?
Vcore is up on 1.55. Windows shows 1.52v


----------



## go4life

Have you tried 4.2-4.3ghz and see if that works? also what vcore did you need to get stable at 4ghz?


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


nice! put on 1.5v, that should do the trick










Will do at some point, need a better heatsink first though


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


Will do at some point, need a better heatsink first though










hehe, what heatsink are you thinking of?


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Have you tried 4.2-4.3ghz and see if that works? also what vcore did you need to get stable at 4ghz?



Still testing it @4 GHz with vcore 1.52, thats about it can give with pencil mod but it seems stable so far with that vcore I am upping the the NB volts to keep it more stable but need better ram. Which good ram would you suggest to get for this MB?

Edit: Right now I have the Corsairs xms2's c5's....

Thanks


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sha* 
Still testing it @4 GHz with vcore 1.52, thats about it can give with pencil mod but it seems stable so far with that vcore I am upping the the NB volts to keep it more stable but need better ram. Which good ram would you suggest to get for this MB?

Edit: Right now I have the Corsairs xms2's c5's....

Thanks









hmm, well then you are beginning to push the max safe for 24/7!
maybe you can do 4.1ghz at 1.54-1.55v but don't expect more than that!
You wont get any further as far as I know by changing the ram on this motherboard!:/


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hehe, what heatsink are you thinking of?









Hmm, probably either a Xigmatek or a TRUE







Working on some radical case cooling atm, keeping it on the hush-hush though


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
Hmm, probably either a Xigmatek or a TRUE







Working on some radical case cooling atm, keeping it on the hush-hush though









water you said?








The TRUE is ok though, but water is love<3


----------



## kimosabi

Did someone say water?


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
water you said?








The TRUE is ok though, but water is love<3

No water for me, I'm 14 and poor, this computer cost me too much already, I can't spend a lot of money on water







yet
 






Nah, I will either go for the Xiggy or the TRUE, not a hardcore enthusiast really, just your average 14 year old boy who wants what all 14 year old boys do, girls, money and a 5GHZ i7 965 with Tri SLI GTX 285's









Edit: 123 rep!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Did someone say water?











haha nice one









Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


No water for me, I'm 14 and poor, this computer cost me too much already, I can't spend a lot of money on water







yet







Nah, I will either go for the Xiggy or the TRUE, not a hardcore enthusiast really, just your average 14 year old boy who wants what all 14 year old boys do, girls, money and a 5GHZ i7 965 with Tri SLI GTX 285's









Edit: 123 rep!


hehe im only 16








cant live without girls eh?


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


haha nice one









hehe im only 16








cant live without girls eh?










Well, I guess I could give it a shot but where'd be the fun in that?









I probably will go water cooling eventually, like 2011 maybe, I'm gonna upgrade to a GTX 260 soon though


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


Well, I guess I could give it a shot but where'd be the fun in that?









I probably will go water cooling eventually, like 2011 maybe, I'm gonna upgrade to a GTX 260 soon though










hehe









yeah, the gtx260 is ok


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Did someone say water?










Is this your idea of an effective Bong cooling setup kimosabi ?


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Is this your idea of an effective Bong cooling setup kimosabi ?


That would be sweet ya know. And I live near a waterfall so...........


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


That would be sweet ya know. And I live near a waterfall so...........










haha man I would love to see that








(if you do, im moving to your place)


----------



## sha

gO4life,,,,Which waterblock would you recommend to get for the q6600







2.40?

as long as its under 100 bucks!


----------



## go4life

Apogee GTZ or D-tek Fuzion v2! 
The GTZ looks nicests though








Performance wise, they are pretty much identical


----------



## bigpetey44

Hey guys, ive had the P5N-D for awhile and the q6600, i can actually get the system working fine at

1333FSB
800 Ram
Vcore 1.41
HT 1.48
SB 1.58
NB 1.48

and i stress it with prime 95 and everythings fine but when i go to game it crashes every game? I know its not the video cards because when i use stock settings it runs fine. Any clue? I have a masscool heatsink and temps seem fine but i just dont know if im missing something here. I would think with my cooling id be able to hit 3.5 stable? Anyone have any tips they could give me?


----------



## go4life

hey there!
Could be you are a little unlucky with the chip, some are good overclockers, other dont!
Anyways, what are the temps under load?

Also, having 1.58v on SB is a bad idea! Leave it at stock, it have nothing what so ever with cpu overclocking! 
Give me some temps before I will help you more


----------



## sha

Whats a decent idle temp for a Q6600 @ 3.60?









Cuz as of right now its idling @24c and 37c when loaded


----------



## go4life

sounds damn good to me! 
You have a cold room or something hehe, I have like 30-35c idle and 50-55c load with my setup! So be grateful for a good and cold chip


----------



## tolkaNo

ive got my e2180 currently running at 300x10 with 3:2 divider

so in the bios it says my memory is at 800mhz so shouldnt the ratio be 1:1? when i boot up the pc and check cpu-z it says fsb:dram is at 3:4 not 1:1


----------



## bigpetey44

thanks for helping go4life, anyway my temps usually idle around 40 c and under full load it never hits 60 c, usuallys goes to around 55c or so, sometimes a little higher but never 60c.

Ill try changing the SB and see what happens









Could the high sb voltage have caused the game crashes?

thanks for helping!


----------



## meticadpa

This board is actually awesome, it's under-rated.


----------



## bigpetey44

im at 1333 fsb
vcore 1.375
dram 1.91
ht 1.3
nb 1.3
sb 1.5 (def)

and it all works just fine...max temps 54c now...

strange yeah?


----------



## 006

i have not updated the bios ever since i bought this board, should i update to the latest or update them step by step ?

Also does bios have anything to do with my unstable overclock ?


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *006*


i have not updated the bios ever since i bought this board, should i update to the latest or update them step by step ?

Also does bios have anything to do with my unstable overclock ?



Might wanna ask go4Life about the step by step, Cuz ever since I bought this board, I updated to the latest bios, no problems so far.


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


sounds damn good to me! 
You have a cold room or something hehe, I have like 30-35c idle and 50-55c load with my setup! So be grateful for a good and cold chip











I seriously have no clue what I have done to get these temps, It started from one of the patches from microsoft update don't know which one caused
the huge temp drop on the Northbridge first it was @ 35C now is at 22C
really weird









LQQk


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tolkaNo*


ive got my e2180 currently running at 300x10 with 3:2 divider

so in the bios it says my memory is at 800mhz so shouldnt the ratio be 1:1? when i boot up the pc and check cpu-z it says fsb:dram is at 3:4 not 1:1


Don't worry about that, as long as its stable and nice nothing to worry about!







I never cared about the divider









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigpetey44*


thanks for helping go4life, anyway my temps usually idle around 40 c and under full load it never hits 60 c, usuallys goes to around 55c or so, sometimes a little higher but never 60c.

Ill try changing the SB and see what happens









Could the high sb voltage have caused the game crashes?

thanks for helping!


nice man









well, if your ram or something similar was unstable, changing the SB volt could help out!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


This board is actually awesome, it's under-rated.


Its a quite decent starter board









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigpetey44*


im at 1333 fsb
vcore 1.375
dram 1.91
ht 1.3
nb 1.3
sb 1.5 (def)

and it all works just fine...max temps 54c now...

strange yeah?


whats strange?







sounds good to me!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *006*


i have not updated the bios ever since i bought this board, should i update to the latest or update them step by step ?

Also does bios have anything to do with my unstable overclock ?


Just update to the latest!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


I seriously have no clue what I have done to get these temps, It started from one of the patches from microsoft update don't know which one caused
the huge temp drop on the Northbridge first it was @ 35C now is at 22C
really weird









LQQk











dude! do you have your computer out in the mountains? Those temps are DAMN cold! Maybe the update took some load of the NB









SORRY FOR THE LATE ANSWERS GUYS!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *006*


i have not updated the bios ever since i bought this board, should i update to the latest or update them step by step ?

long post

Also does bios have anything to do with my unstable overclock ?



No need to step up for BIOS, it is not a patch like in a game, and yes the latest BIOS will help you get a better OC.
I could not get past 3.26ghz. for nothing, I was going to replace my defective board but then I flashed my BIOS to 1001 and now I run 24/7
@ 3.6 ghz., right now I am folding @ 3.99 (1775FSB)

I tried 1800 FSB (4.05) and it booted but my folding cores could not get past 1%, not stable.

To flash your BIOS you will need ether a floppy disc and drive or a thumb drive (memory stick) this way you can flash your BIOS with the ASUS flash
utility found in your BIOS, read the manual and have it at hand when you do this, I would also recommend that you remove any OC until after your successful flash.

What do you think Go4life


----------



## go4life

you said it mate! the best way to flash is through bios! through software it can be bugged!


----------



## 006

w00t!!! stable overclock at last. 
ran prime 95 for 8 hours without errors with the following settings:

Vcore 1.44v in bios, cpu-z shows 1.408 at idle
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v
SB Auto
Multiplier 9x
FSB 1512


----------



## bigpetey44

whats your temps dude? i get hot on voltages around 1.45....


----------



## slickwilly

I saw something in a picture of someones rig and I thought that I would give it a try.

I have moved my Vid. card down to the second PCIe slot and my MB temps have dropped
to 31 c. @ idle and max out at 38 when I am gaming. I used to see my temps go up to as high as 50 c. when gaming if my GPU temp went over 65 c.

This board sucks hot air off the back of the Video card so if you move the card away from the chip set heat sink it really helps.

Here is a look at how far I have gotten with my water block
it was done on a drill press, using a half inch mill bit and a 3/16 mill bit
to plunge cut out the water channel









Here is my design on paper


----------



## slickwilly

Sorry double post but that one is big enough already
Yes I am going to use 3 fittings 2 in, 1 out.


----------



## 006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigpetey44*


whats your temps dude? i get hot on voltages around 1.45....


Temps:

idle 31
load 48


----------



## kidylimp

hello boys.. im back .. now im in BBBBBBBangladesh.. my hood.. remember me? thing is temp here is crapy HOTTT.. 35 deg C almost.. and comming summer its probably gonna be 40-45 deg C.. man .. some of my friends gpu temp reading::

radeon 3850 : Normal 71 Load : 91
radeon 3870 : Normal 72 Load : 99
radeon 3870 (extra large heatsink) : Normal 65 Load : 95
9800GTX+ (DHT cooling) : Normal : 51 Load : 73

My 9600GT (arctic cooling) : Normal : 50 Load : 69
9600GT (Zalman zilent) : Normal 51 Load : 71

havnt done OC on cpu yet.. afraid of doin so.. ha ha.. wating for summer.. when it'll be like 45 then im gonna do that.. ha ha .. its a bloody joke.. im not gonna do that unless i buy split type air condition for my room.. ha ha... aight guys .. more update soon... keep cool... peace


----------



## kidylimp

ohh yeah one more info.. recorded temp for 3870 when playing crysis... 110 deg celcius.. every thing high 2x aa 1024 res.. ha ha.. water is boiling in here.. ha ha ha ..


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidylimp*


ohh yeah one more info.. recorded temp for 3870 when playing crysis... 110 deg celcius.. every thing high 2x aa 1024 res.. ha ha.. water is boiling in here.. ha ha ha ..


WHAT?!

damn, turn that thing off right away! your card will be destroyed at that temp....


----------



## slickwilly

We need an emoticon showing smilie face frying up a video card in the







pan!


----------



## go4life

lol why?


----------



## sha

Did anyone go over 4.05 gigz on this mobo yet?

Edit: If anyone was successfull, please post specs!


----------



## haydent

i got 4.3 stable, and higher unstable, what more specs are there you need to know


----------



## sha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haydent* 
i got 4.3 stable, and higher unstable, what more specs are there you need to know

The specs in bios as in settings what did you input to achieve 4.30 GHz
as to your layout in your systems specs you have a *e8500*, in which I have a *Q6600*. They are 2 diffrent processors.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
lol why?









So when someone post that they run their card at 100 c. we have an emoticon to post showing the insanity of it all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sha* 
Did anyone go over 4.05 gigz on this mobo yet?

Edit: If anyone was successfull, please post specs!

I got 4.03 but alas it was not truly stable as my folding core kept restarting at 1%

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haydent* 
i got 4.3 stable, and higher unstable, what more specs are there you need to know

E8500 has a better multiplier, I am stable at 3.99 with my E8400


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


The specs in bios as in settings what did you input to achieve 4.30 GHz
as to your layout in your systems specs you have a *e8500*, in which I have a *Q6600*. They are 2 diffrent processors.










yeah, maybe I can put those settings at the first page.
also, there is a big difference in settings when it comes to 45nm's vs 65nm's, so for you I bet you would get a worse overclock with his settings!
Sadly I don't have this motherboard anymore, so can't experiment with the settings!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


So when someone post that they run their card at 100 c. we have an emoticon to post showing the insanity of it all.


yeah, that could work hehe
but hey there is a lot of crazy people here on OCN included me









EDIT: Sha, why don't you run 4ghz for 24/7? according to your sig, you are stable with only 1.52v so that is perfectly safe for 24/7!


----------



## haydent

others said they couldnt get as high with tho q compared with the e.

i cant recall the settings exactly not that it matters as much seems our cpu are different, but the main thing i found for stability when overclocking this board was extra NB voltage and NB cooling.


----------



## sha

Quote:



EDIT: Sha, why don't you run 4ghz for 24/7? according to your sig, you are stable with only 1.52v so that is perfectly safe for 24/7!


I think, I need a better psu or this psu, It is probably dying cuz when I overclock to 3.6 and 3.8 its stable for 24 hours but for 4.00GHz it runs for 
3 hours with 1.55v in bios and (pencil'd vdroop)windows show 1.52v suddenly
it shuts off like someone pulled out the psu wire and the temps are ok @ 51c full load. So I thought it could be the NB voltage but it's not.

Edit: Go4Life, any recommendations on a new psu?, As of now I have the 
BFG 800 watts (almost 2years).


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


I think, I need a better psu or this psu, It is probably dying cuz when I overclock to 3.6 and 3.8 its stable for 24 hours but for 4.00GHz it runs for 
3 hours with 1.55v in bios and (pencil'd vdroop)windows show 1.52v suddenly
it shuts off like someone pulled out the psu wire and the temps are ok @ 51c full load. So I thought it could be the NB voltage but it's not.

Edit: Go4Life, any recommendations on a new psu?, As of now I have the 
BFG 800 watts (almost 2years).


hmm, yeah that could be it!

Maybe look into a Corsair 850w? or the same as I have (im really happy with mine







)


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


I think, I need a better psu or this psu, It is probably dying cuz when I overclock to 3.6 and 3.8 its stable for 24 hours but for 4.00GHz it runs for 
3 hours with 1.55v in bios and (pencil'd vdroop)windows show 1.52v suddenly
it shuts off like someone pulled out the psu wire and the temps are ok @ 51c full load. So I thought it could be the NB voltage but it's not.

Edit: Go4Life, any recommendations on a new psu?, As of now I have the 
BFG 800 watts (almost 2years).


 (((((((((((((LONG)))))))))))

sha before you dump your PSU here are a couple things to check.

First check the shut down temp in your BIOS make sure it is not set to low.

second, I see you live in the big Apple so I will assume you live in an older biulding, it could be your wall socket can not deliver enough watts to give you clean power, try a differant socket, one with out a lot of things already pluged in.

Third, you can take your PSU to a computer store and have it tested
for out put under load.










I like my PC p&c


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


(((((((((((((LONG)))))))))))

sha before you dump your PSU here are a couple things to check.

First check the shut down temp in your BIOS make sure it is not set to low.

second, I see you live in the big Apple so I will assume you live in an older biulding, it could be your wall socket can not deliver enough watts to give you clean power, try a differant socket, one with out a lot of things already pluged in.

Third, you can take your PSU to a computer store and have it tested
for out put under load.









I like my PC p&c


The psu that I have originally is still good but it's just not capable of running @ full load, So I came to a conclusion to replace my psu to a pcpower psu just as the same as yours, reading and researching about the pcpower750Quad I went on ordering from newegg and its $99 bucks with the mail in rebate of $20 so its a pretty good deal for a psu that would or could make my sytem stable when overclocking.

Thanks for the info +rep


----------



## sha

So I recently downgraded the bios to 0801 and this one is not like the revision 1001, the 0801 bios was stable for another additional 2+ hours then the bios 1001 which gave me 3 hours but I cant wait till my psu arrives from newegg which is the pcpowerQuad750 I hope that will give me a solid stable for 24 hours and if it does I will post screenshots







for









Edit: Something also that, I didn't know about this board you can downgrade the bios from easy flash from bios or something I forgot the name again, LOL
cuz all the asus boards that I ever had, didn't have that option like the p5n e sli, p5ql, p5b plus which had to be forced flash.

I tested all the bios'sfor the p5nd, But the bios 0801 its much better then all of them even the latest on which is the 1001, In my opinion

screenshot of p5nd & q6600 @ 4.05 still testing though


----------



## go4life

very nice overclock mate! 
also thanks for the info!
but from your temps, I guess you have it very cold in your room, right?


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


very nice overclock mate! 
also thanks for the info!
but from your temps, I guess you have it very cold in your room, right?










My room is average temparature about 69F to 71F, What I did is I extended my pipes ( 3/8 ) from the cpu waterblock to the rad ( rad has '4 120mm fans push and pull - the push has about 1500 rpm and the pull has 2200 rpm )about 6 feet and I have it installed on the bottom of my window customized cut from inside to outside about the same size like rad but a little bigger then connected on duct vent shaped like a U, so whatever cold air is sucking reroutes back outside so my room dont get cold and for the northbridge seems to get cold from the antec1200 since its well ventilated.

And I got my old psu tested the two 6 pin pci-e wires failed the test (RMA Time), So I ordered pcpower what I mentioned on the previous posts.


----------



## go4life

oh ok, nice!


----------



## test tube

bump...

OCing my Q6700 to 3.33ghz @ 1.45v

So far stable 45 minutes, with vdroop it loads @ 1.36v

Replaced my cheapo thermal paste with OCZ Freeze and it went down 8C with my previous OC (3.0ghz), gave me the extra headroom

W00t


----------



## go4life

sounds nice ok








but I think you can do 3.3ghz with lower volt!


----------



## test tube

That's what I thought, but I tried 1.4375v and experienced a crash 2 hours into OCCT. I'll note with the vdroop that's only 1.3625v on load in CPU-Z, and it idles at 1.4125v.

1.45v was stable in OCCT with small FFTs for over two hours, while pounding the chipset with ATITool as well. The highest chipset temperature was 53C.

Tried a 1600mhz FSB but my board outright refuses to boot with it at any voltage -- oh well!


----------



## go4life

ok! hmm, tried to pencil mod it yet? that could help you some on that nasty vdrop!


----------



## test tube

No, but I'm considering it!


----------



## go4life

you should do it! This board have the worst vdrop I have ever seen on a board


----------



## test tube

Alright, I did it and to my surprise there's no vdroop anymore at all! Gonna run a 2.5 hour OCCT @ 1.3875v in the BIOS / 1.3625v in CPU-Z and see if it's stable.

I'm loading at 58-62C.


----------



## go4life

wow! nice!
why not aim for 3.8ghz?


----------



## meticadpa

I just done the pencil mod and I set 1.25v in the BIOS and I'm getting 1.23 under load, I'm pleased









This board has served me well, but I think I am upgrading systems soon so I might be saying farewell


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
wow! nice!
why not aim for 3.8ghz?

The limitation is the FSB, I can't seem to get it to 1600mhz. It just doesn't boot when I set it there.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
I just done the pencil mod and I set 1.25v in the BIOS and I'm getting 1.23 under load, I'm pleased









This board has served me well, but I think I am upgrading systems soon so I might be saying farewell









cool!
You should be able to get it even a little closer! Just try some more times


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
The limitation is the FSB, I can't seem to get it to 1600mhz. It just doesn't boot when I set it there.

hmm, some of the other guys have gotten more than that!
Have you tried to tweak the settings?


----------



## test tube

Just tried again and nope, it'll post but crash immediately after even with it volted to 1.44v.


----------



## Viper_H

Hi guys.

Could use a hand getting over 2.7Ghz on this board with a Q6600.

I've just done the pencil mod and my vdrop went from 0.5v to 0.1v which is really pleasing.

At the moment my settings on the voltage are all auto, and my CPU's running fine at 2.7GHz, 1.2v at 1200fsb.

Problem is, I'm trying to get up to 3.0GHz, but can't even get to 2.88. I've set my vcore up to as high as 1.45 on a 1280fsb, and get bluescreens before windows boots. Setting it to 1.425 got me past the boot screen, but restarted as soon as I logged into Windows.

My RAM voltage is set to 2.1v (someone said this set to auto might be a problem in another thread so that's why I changed it) and I've set the NB and SB voltages to auto.

Any idea what the problem may be? I see people getting 3.6 to 4.0 out of this board, and I can't even get 2.8. It's disappointing.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## test tube

The only FSB steps that seem to work completely without problem are 267mhz, I guess because they need to reasonably be in sync with the memory clocks.

That is
1066mhz
1333mhz
1600mhz

For 3.2ghz, 1333ghz and NB/HT volts @ 1.42v

So if you want 3.6ghz, you see the FSB to 1600mhz and raise the NB/HT volts to 1.44v or higher.


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


lol its a nvidia board, what do you expect, I have owned countless nvidia boards, and there is ALWAYS something fail with them








Going sli is rolling a dice, you might get ok performance, or have a LOT of problems, and in many cases this is 50/50 what you get...

(maybe I should stop all the nvidia hate? lol) but I have tried a lot of stuff the last 2 years, and I just want to share my experienses with nvidia.

I used to like nvidia, but lately they have just screwed up!


It's all the Intel nvidia boards... I had an M2N32-SLI Deluxe and that thing worked fine but died after 2 and a half years. Also, the second PCIE slot didn't work... Maybe it is nvidia.







I'm pretty happy with the AOD790GX as my main rig now.

edit: I can't believe how much modding the vdroop has helped my idling temp too, I'm now at 24-28C idle with a HDT1283.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


Just tried again and nope, it'll post but crash immediately after even with it volted to 1.44v.


hmm, thats weird!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viper_H*


Hi guys.

Could use a hand getting over 2.7Ghz on this board with a Q6600.

I've just done the pencil mod and my vdrop went from 0.5v to 0.1v which is really pleasing.

At the moment my settings on the voltage are all auto, and my CPU's running fine at 2.7GHz, 1.2v at 1200fsb.

Problem is, I'm trying to get up to 3.0GHz, but can't even get to 2.88. I've set my vcore up to as high as 1.45 on a 1280fsb, and get bluescreens before windows boots. Setting it to 1.425 got me past the boot screen, but restarted as soon as I logged into Windows.

My RAM voltage is set to 2.1v (someone said this set to auto might be a problem in another thread so that's why I changed it) and I've set the NB and SB voltages to auto.

Any idea what the problem may be? I see people getting 3.6 to 4.0 out of this board, and I can't even get 2.8. It's disappointing.

Any help would be appreciated.


Hi there!









First of all, have you upgraded bios? and try using the settings on the first page! NB at auto will be to little I think









Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


It's all the Intel nvidia boards... I had an M2N32-SLI Deluxe and that thing worked fine but died after 2 and a half years. Also, the second PCIE slot didn't work... Maybe it is nvidia.







I'm pretty happy with the AOD790GX as my main rig now.

edit: I can't believe how much modding the vdroop has helped my idling temp too, I'm now at 24-28C idle with a HDT1283.


haha







I hope AMD come back up, like the did in the Athlon 64 days! Those where the days


----------



## bitmonx

I used to have my Rig stable at 3.6GHz for about a year (played lots CoD4 and CoD5 online, never had anything go wrong with PC). About 1 month ago I started having issues while playing CoD5 (pretty much all I play at the moment). The game just froze or sometimes I got a Blue screen at Vista Startup. Then one time the BIOS would not load at all, it would not even let me load the default BIOS values (screen froze). So I did clear the CCMOS and I was able to load the default BIOS. Unfortunately I am not sure which values I had that gave me stable OC. I found a note on my desk with these values:
AI Tuning= Manual
System Clock= 100
Voltage CTRL= VCore:1.31875 DRAM:2.21 HT:1.52 NB:1.54 SB:1.52
FSB & Memory= Unlinked, FSB:1600 Mem:800
CPU Config= Auto, Disabled, Disabled, Enabled, Disabled, 9.0, Disabled
Chipset= Mem Timing:4-4-4-12-2T, all Auto
Spread Spectrum= All disabled, LTD Frequency 5x

When I use these values my system is unstable. Sometimes after playing for 10-30 min. the screen freezes and I will have to reboot. I also get Blue screens sometimes. I did a Memtest for 2 hours with default settings in BIOS and had no errors, running Memtest with the above mentioned values gives me an error after just 10 sec (Memory Error detected. Can not accurately store data in RAM).

Can someone give me advice what I need to do? I am not very knowlegeble about OCing, so thanks for your help.

Cheers,

Bitmonx


----------



## test tube

The bus system is probably damaged from the 0.1v overvolt. Lower the NB/HT to 1.42v and your FSB to 1333 (3.2ghz OC) and see if it's stable.


----------



## test tube

2 hour OCCT with small FFTs looking good









lookit that vcore lol, perfect


----------



## Viper_H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 

Hi there!









First of all, have you upgraded bios? and try using the settings on the first page! NB at auto will be to little I think










Hiya.

Yeah, I've tried a lot of people's settings on this page to no avail.

I'm running bios 0801, which i've read is the most stable for overclocking for this board.

I was able to get up to 2.88GHz yesterday by setting my vcore to 1.31v, and my NB and HT to 1.32v. It's stable now, but running quite hot.

I tried getting it to 3GHz with a 1333 fsb, with voltages at vCore 1.425v, HT/NB at 1.42v, but it just restarted on me again. I really don't know what is wrong.


----------



## go4life

hmm, seems like some boards just wont oc well!
when I come to think about it, do you have another psu? I dont think hiper psu's are very good. My friend had a bad psu (chieftec 850w) and he had a q6600 and p5n-d that wouldnt go further than 2.8ghz, then he tried my psu (toughpower 850w) and it overclocked right up to 3.6ghz stable!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viper_H* 
Hiya.

Yeah, I've tried a lot of people's settings on this page to no avail.

I'm running bios 0801, which i've read is the most stable for overclocking for this board.

I was able to get up to 2.88GHz yesterday by setting my vcore to 1.31v, and my NB and HT to 1.32v. It's stable now, but running quite hot.

I tried getting it to 3GHz with a 1333 fsb, with voltages at vCore 1.425v, HT/NB at 1.42v, but it just restarted on me again. I really don't know what is wrong.


I could not get a decent OC with the 0801 BIOS, after I flashed to 1001
I was stable @ 3.6 with the same settings I was using to get 3.26 ghz.

I to had issues with mobo temps. I am making a water block for mine but I also found a simple solution for non SLI applications, move your video card down to the second PCIe slot.
You will need to reinstall your drivers to make this work but if you have decent air flow it can drop your load temps by as much as 10 degrees on the mobo


----------



## bitmonx

But doesn't a FSB of 1333 give me the stock 3.0 GHz?
I went up to 1450 but did not get a good memtest result at all.

So basically my board is damaged or could it be something else? Like the PSU?

If I have to replace the MB, which MB should I get? I do not want another P5N-D, something better that is easier to OC.

Thanks for help,

Cheers,

bitmonx


----------



## go4life

Hey bitmonx!









First of all, after seeing your post over here, you are overvolting, and that is not good at all. Try not to go much over the settings at the first page for E8400.

So test the settings at the first page first, and see how you can do!
Also you are correct that fsb @ 1333 should give 3ghz, if it is lower, it may be caused by C1E or intel speedstep (just disable them if you havent already)

IF you need a new motherboard, go for a P45, one like I have or any of the Asus P5Q series


----------



## bitmonx

I just tried memtest with VCore 1.31875, NB & HT 1.42, DRAM 2.11 and SB 1.52. FSB 1333 Mem 800 Unlinked and the test failed at 1.7%.


----------



## bitmonx

Didn't see that you have made a post....

I tried with your page 1 settings and lower but had no success getting the memtest done. If all is set to stock and Auto the memtest passes and runs for 2 hours with no errors.

Is it my MB that got damaged? Is there more I need to test? What about the memory timings? I had them at either 4-4-4-12-2T or 5-5-5-18-2T.

Cheers,

bitmonx


----------



## ch40t1cM0DdEr

Can i get a nice tutorial for the Q9550 please?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bitmonx*


Didn't see that you have made a post....

I tried with your page 1 settings and lower but had no success getting the memtest done. If all is set to stock and Auto the memtest passes and runs for 2 hours with no errors.

Is it my MB that got damaged? Is there more I need to test? What about the memory timings? I had them at either 4-4-4-12-2T or 5-5-5-18-2T.

Cheers,

bitmonx


do you have ram unlinked or linked? what is the stock timings on your ram?

cheers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch40t1cM0DdEr*


Can i get a nice tutorial for the Q9550 please?


use the settings on the first page for E8400! should get quite far on that








Try for ex. 1600 fsb x8.5 with the settings, that would give you 3.4ghz!


----------



## slickwilly

I know this thread is long but all the settings that keep getting asked for are already in here. The E8400 as well as the Q9550 have been discussed at great length.
If you are having trouble getting a decent OC you need to figure out if it is your CPU,
motherboard or memory that is limiting you, There are steps to isolate each piece of hardware. memory use Memtest, CPU lower your multiplier, if your memory passes Memtest and you have lowered your multi. and still can not get the FSB up where you want it then reflash your BIOS, after a reflash if you still fail the you have a board that will not OC very well, it happens.

no company cliams you will get 4ghz. on a Q9550 if you use their hardware.


----------



## bitmonx

at the moment I am not OCing at all and the stock timings for my Crucial Ballistix PC6400 are (CPU-Z):
CAS# Latency (CL) 5
tRCD 5
tRP 5
tRAS 18
tRC 23
CR 2T
FSB to DRAM 5:6
DRAM Frequency 400 MHz

When I OC, the FSB to MEM is unlinked and I leave the mem at 800 while the FSB is or was at 1600, multyplier is 9x.

Slickwilly, thanks for info. Gave you a rep for that....I did find out with memtest that the RAM is giving me an unstable rig (blue screen and game freezing). One thing I know for sure is that my PC ran for a year without a single blue screen or game freeze with the RAM timings unliked at 4-4-4-12-2T but I have no clue if the RAM was running at 800 or higher....and the advanced RAM settings were on Auto.

Cheers


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bitmonx*


at the moment I am not OCing at all and the stock timings for my Crucial Ballistix PC6400 are (CPU-Z):
CAS# Latency (CL) 5
tRCD 5
tRP 5
tRAS 18
tRC 23
CR 2T
FSB to DRAM 5:6
DRAM Frequency 400 MHz

When I OC, the FSB to MEM is unlinked and I leave the mem at 800 while the FSB is or was at 1600, multyplier is 9x.

Slickwilly, thanks for info. Gave you a rep for that....I did find out with memtest that the RAM is giving me an unstable rig (blue screen and game freezing). One thing I know for sure is that my PC ran for a year without a single blue screen or game freeze with the RAM timings unliked at 4-4-4-12-2T but I have no clue if the RAM was running at 800 or higher....and the advanced RAM settings were on Auto.

Cheers


In your BIOS where you set your FSB you should see a slot that reads 
actual memory timing that is what your ram is running at.

I have DDR2-900 and I run it at linked and synced but I know my ram will run 950 at factory timings 4,4,4,12 @ 1.95 volt. so with my currant FSB
of 1775 my ram is at 888mhz.


----------



## bitmonx

Stock my FSb is at 1333 while the RAM is at 800. If I crank the FSB to 1600 the RAM is still at 800 (I think this is ok).
I have now tried many things, setting the multiplyer to 8.5 and 8 still makes memtest fail at 7%. I played around with the timings as well and still no luck. Oh yea, about the RAM timings....the Ballistix I have should run stock at 4-4-4-12 but in CPU-Z it says 5-5-5-18. So what is happening here?

The thing is that the RAM is passing the memtest if everything is set to Auto and no change to the FSB is done (keep it at 1333).

What else can I do? Maybe getting 4GB of new RAM would be the easiest way to find out what is wrong. Will my MB support PC8500?

According to Crucial website that scanned my rig yes.....and of course they recommend 8Gb of RAM....lol


----------



## Lanstar

After reading all posted reply on this thread, I've spend more than 6hrs trying to find the stable overclock for my E4400 from 2.00Ghrz to 3.33Ghrz running on a Asus P5N-D motherboard. I'm not sure though if my settings are correct but I was able to run 3dmark06 with no hang up. I saw some OCers able to run and stabled E4400 over 4.00Ghrz using MSI Motherboard, so its a little bit challenging to me to reach 4.00Ghrz using P5N-D motherboard. Before I go futher and reach 4.00Ghrz, is there any recommendation before I do it?

Current Overclock setting on Bios (though I don't know if its safe):
FSB = 1333Mhrz
DRAM = 800MHrz (5-5-5-18-2T)

Vcore = 1.4500v
Ram = 1.850v
HT = 1.60v
NB = 1.60v
SB = 1.70v

Thankz in advance


----------



## go4life

Hey there Lanstar! 
Those who reach 4ghz, is quite lucky, I know that most people that had E6600 back in the days wouldnt even get 4ghz.
If you are lucky maybe you reach 3.5ghz. After all that would be 1.5ghz overclock, which is damn good!

Also those settings are not safe at all. 
Don't go over 1.5v on HT or NB!
Your SB you should leave at stock (1.5v if I dont remember wrong)
Try my settings at the first page:
Vcore 1.51v
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v
SB Auto

You could try to bump the vcore up to 1.55v in bios, but no more than that!
Good luck mate!









btw, keep your temps under 70c and you should be good!


----------



## slickwilly

4Ghz. is an elusive number, I am at 3.99 stable but I think I am going to back it down to 3.6, my PC just seemed to be more responsive at 3.6 than it is at 3.99


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Hey there Lanstar! 
Those who reach 4ghz, is quite lucky, I know that most people that had E6600 back in the days wouldnt even get 4ghz.
If you are lucky maybe you reach 3.5ghz. After all that would be 1.5ghz overclock, which is damn good!

Also those settings are not safe at all. 
Don't go over 1.5v on HT or NB!
Your SB you should leave at stock (1.5v if I dont remember wrong)
Try my settings at the first page:
Vcore 1.51v
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v
SB Auto

You could try to bump the vcore up to 1.55v in bios, but no more than that!
Good luck mate!









btw, keep your temps under 70c and you should be good!










First :
Thank you for the quick advise. And yes I was kinda worried about the HT and NBs voltage earlier so I decided to lower the voltage to 1.40v both before I've read your reply and it went fine.

Btw, your thread really helps me a lot, cheers!

Second :
Good News and Bad News!

Bad News, I wasn't able to overclock my E4400 to 3.5Ghrz. Windows won't run well and I always getting this BSOD memory dumping even if I do all the memory tweaks (frequency, ratio, timing, etc). So I decided to go back to 3.33Ghrz.

Good News, E4400 2.0Ghrz processor is quite amazing. After lowering all the voltages:

From (Vcore = 1.4500v, Ram = 1.850v, HT = 1.60v, NB = 1.60v, SB = 1.70v)
To (Vcore = 1.4125v, Ram = 1.850v, HT = 1.40v, NB = 1.40v, SB = 1.50v),

motherboard temp drops from 40c idle to 38c idle, also cpu temp from 39c idle to 36c idle. What surprised me about this Asus P5N-D motherboard and E4400 processor combined is, I can run all programs smoothly without any problems including Orthus running for more than 6hrs cpu overclocked from 800Mhrz to 1333Mhrz and the exciting part is, all voltages are sets to Auto. CPU temp drops to 34c and 36c on motherboard both on idle.

Thankz, go4life! Cheers!


----------



## slickwilly

Nice lanstar.

I see you are only running 1 video card, an easy way to lower your mother board temps on the P5N-D with only 1 card is to put that card in to the second PCIe slot, This moves a major source of heat away from the chip set heat sink.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
4Ghz. is an elusive number, I am at 3.99 stable but I think I am going to back it down to 3.6, my PC just seemed to be more responsive at 3.6 than it is at 3.99

yeah, like mine at 4ghz was ``faster`` than 4.266ghz, but when I got it up to 4.32ghz it was as fast as 4hgz! Weird hehe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lanstar* 
First :
Thank you for the quick advise. And yes I was kinda worried about the HT and NBs voltage earlier so I decided to lower the voltage to 1.40v both before I've read your reply and it went fine.

Btw, your thread really helps me a lot, cheers!

Second :
Good News and Bad News!

Bad News, I wasn't able to overclock my E4400 to 3.5Ghrz. Windows won't run well and I always getting this BSOD memory dumping even if I do all the memory tweaks (frequency, ratio, timing, etc). So I decided to go back to 3.33Ghrz.

Good News, E4400 2.0Ghrz processor is quite amazing. After lowering all the voltages:

From (Vcore = 1.4500v, Ram = 1.850v, HT = 1.60v, NB = 1.60v, SB = 1.70v)
To (Vcore = 1.4125v, Ram = 1.850v, HT = 1.40v, NB = 1.40v, SB = 1.50v),

motherboard temp drops from 40c idle to 38c idle, also cpu temp from 39c idle to 36c idle. What surprised me about this Asus P5N-D motherboard and E4400 processor combined is, I can run all programs smoothly without any problems including Orthus running for more than 6hrs cpu overclocked from 800Mhrz to 1333Mhrz and the exciting part is, all voltages are sets to Auto. CPU temp drops to 34c and 36c on motherboard both on idle.

Thankz, go4life! Cheers!

Anytime mate!









3.33ghz is really good though, a lot of people don't even get 1ghz oc! So you should be happy! Looks like you have done well!

If you need any more help, feel free to post!


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
yeah, like mine at 4ghz was ``faster`` than 4.266ghz, but when I got it up to 4.32ghz it was as fast as 4hgz! Weird hehe

Anytime mate!









3.33ghz is really good though, a lot of people don't even get 1ghz oc! So you should be happy! Looks like you have done well!

If you need any more help, feel free to post!









Thankz too mate! Got this latest result using E4400 processor. I was able to run my processor @ 3.5Ghz stabled, but the problem was 3.33ghz is 3sec faster than 3.50ghz using Super Pi Mod 1mb test. So, I guess I'll stay on 3.33Ghz mate and I think I still have to change my CPU cooler. 1.39vcore + .15vcore = 1.54vcore means overheat!









btw, will the DDR2-1066 memory module works in P5N-D motherboard? If yes, what brand should I use?


----------



## bitmonx

I thought that maybe you guys were interested to know that I have for now solved my problem. I set the Voltages as laid out on page 1, set the DRAM Voltage to Auto, and all the memory timings were also set to Auto. FSB was left at 1600 and Memory was 800 (actual). Vcore was left at 1.31875.

I have run Memtest for 2 complete cycles (200%) with no errors.

I will play some Crysis now to see if all goes well.

bitmonx


----------



## slickwilly

Crysis, Not just another video game.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanstar*


Thankz too mate! Got this latest result using E4400 processor. I was able to run my processor @ 3.5Ghz stabled, but the problem was 3.33ghz is 3sec faster than 3.50ghz using Super Pi Mod 1mb test. So, I guess I'll stay on 3.33Ghz mate and I think I still have to change my CPU cooler. 1.39vcore + .15vcore = 1.54vcore means overheat!









btw, will the DDR2-1066 memory module works in P5N-D motherboard? If yes, what brand should I use?












well keep it at 3.33ghz then!

it works, but its not guaranteed that you will get 1066 mhz, maybe a little over 1000mhz though! Good brands: Corsair, G.skill & Kingston! the only ones I use


----------



## meticadpa

Just thought you should know in case you didn't, you're running too many volts through that Q9650


----------



## go4life

haha








let it burn









nah, its not that much over, im probably going to swap it within 6months anyways


----------



## kidylimp

hey guys.. im building a rig for my friend, here goes the problem..

RAM:
As u probably knw im in bangladesh... High speed DDR3 1552mhz ram is not avail here.. so which will the one to go 4
ddr2 1066 vs ddr3 1333
ddr2 800 vs ddr3 1333 ?

PROCESSOR:
Q8200
what will be proposed Over clock Specification...

MOBO:
Planing to buy asus p5k / p5k3 depends on ram.. but ... is there any one to go for? must be asus..

GPU:
260GTX 192sp .. (we're not doing sli.. coz the monitor will be 20'' and the playing resolution will be maximum 1200x1024 or less)

Physics:
9500GT or 9600GT ... difference is 5000 quate.. but which will be more bang outa buck? or is it worth at all to get extra physics card? coz lates kinda game has advanced physics..

mmm i think thats all for now.. but i need these solution first.. thax guys for helping me out..


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidylimp*


hey guys.. im building a rig for my friend, here goes the problem..

RAM:
As u probably knw im in bangladesh... High speed DDR3 1552mhz ram is not avail here.. so which will the one to go 4
ddr2 1066 vs ddr3 1333
ddr2 800 vs ddr3 1333 ?

PROCESSOR:
Q8200
what will be proposed Over clock Specification...

MOBO:
Planing to buy asus p5k / p5k3 depends on ram.. but ... is there any one to go for? must be asus..

GPU:
260GTX 192sp .. (we're not doing sli.. coz the monitor will be 20'' and the playing resolution will be maximum 1200x1024 or less)

Physics:
9500GT or 9600GT ... difference is 5000 quate.. but which will be more bang outa buck? or is it worth at all to get extra physics card? coz lates kinda game has advanced physics..

mmm i think thats all for now.. but i need these solution first.. thax guys for helping me out..


RAM: depends on your board. Since ddr3 only supported by 780i/790i/x48/x58 those high end chipset, i would say go for ddr2-1000/1200. (And..actually real life performance between ddr2-800 and ddr2 1200 is not much, high clocked ram only allows you to overclock easier in some case)

CPU: Q8200 ...i got no comment on this one. But in gaming, you need to OC very much "IF" there's CPU bottlenecks (which happens only on low resolution). Since you are playing on low res (not 1920x1200), I think going for a high clock dual core is better. (e8400 for this case...)

Motherboard: Umm..why going for a old motherboard? The new P45 Asus (P5Q-Pro) is a better choice I think. (Warning, it's a crossfire only board)

GPU + PhysX: I'd say save the money on PhyX and upgrade the GPU, since PhyX is not supported by many games, and the performance gain by a secondary GPU is not significant, I'd rather get a single GTX275 or even GTX285 to 'overpower' the PhyX card.


----------



## go4life

hey kidylimp









id say go for something like this:

E8400/E8500/Q9450/Q9550
P5Q
4gb DDR2 1066mhz
gtx260 192sp
physics? not worth it AT all... if it was a lot of games that supported it, then it would be nice









This should be a quite nice budget gaming rig!


----------



## cortamata

Anybody knows how well this system will work in crysis in 1680*1050 no AA dx10 MAXED UP? I already have all the system bisedes the 260.


----------



## go4life

hey cortamata!

I would guess between 20-40fps depending on where you are! But im not recommending to use the normal very high, use configs! You can get it to look better, and run better that way









you can get my config if you want!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cortamata*


Anybody knows how well this system will work in crysis in 1680*1050 no AA dx10 MAXED UP? I already have all the system bisedes the 260.



My sig rig gets avg. 45 in DX10 (win7) @ that res but using 2Xaa


----------



## cortamata

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
My sig rig gets avg. 45 in DX10 (win7) @ that res but using 2Xaa

Great you get 45fps probaly of the windows 7 i guess, i heard , it boosts up fps 10 to 15 more than vista. I guess i would get about average 33 or so lol.
Thanks guys.
I can get a 9800gtx+ by 90 dolllar USED or a 260 216core by 190 NEW. Does it worth the difference in price?
Thanks again.


----------



## slickwilly

Yes aspecially if you play Crysis alot, if you get the 260 you will want to get your 8400 up to at least 3.6 ghz. to remove the infamouse bottle necking issue.


----------



## HTC_guy

hi all









im a noob here, only my first post, but I was told to come here by a friend. i have had no luck with OC'ing my system, and I was told this is the ultimate resource on the net. I have read a lot of this thread... but Im starting to see stars from reading so much!!









I got a E8200 with a Asus P5N-D, with 2 x 2GB Corsair Twinx matched pair. Everything I have tried has been using the "unlinked" mode, coz Im just trying to OC my CPU, not the RAM. I've read so many different posts on the net with voltage settings, and the BIOS settings for the CPU (all those ones where you can select either enabled/disabled).

My E8200 is stock at 2.66ghz, and I cant even get past 2.80ghz which doesnt sound right, and ISNT right according this forum.

Can you please help me?

thanks so much


----------



## go4life

Hey there! and welcome to OCN









first of all, what settings did you use? Also, if nothing works, have you updated your bios? That often solves problems with oc'ing! You could also try the settings for E8400 at the first page!









cheers


----------



## HTC_guy

wow txs for the speedy reply

im at work now, so the first thing im going to do is update my BIOS

the thing that confuses me the most is the screen in the BIOS with the CPU settings. Can you advise what all those need to be? I've read VERY conflicting reports, some say they must all be DISABLED others say all ENABLED


----------



## HTC_guy

Ok, so I updated my BIOS to the latest version, which is 1001.

Still not working...









Im using the settings on page 1, which are

vcore : 1.39v (attached screenshot shows my actual vcore)
NB : 1.4v
HT : 1.4v
SB : 1.5v

Im sure my temps are within a OK range? Under full stress I went up to 55 degrees.

So now Im sitting here and I dont know what else to do...

Perhaps its something in my CPU config page in my BIOS?? I dunno...

please help me?


----------



## Lanstar

have you set your FSB clock? Memory Clock? DRam Timing? If so, kindly tell us all the info. You should be able to OC your system with P5N-D easily.

Leave your System Clock (PCI-E) to default (100Mhz).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HTC_guy*


wow txs for the speedy reply

im at work now, so the first thing im going to do is update my BIOS

the thing that confuses me the most is the screen in the BIOS with the CPU settings. Can you advise what all those need to be? I've read VERY conflicting reports, some say they must all be DISABLED others say all ENABLED










btw, set them Disabled and set your multiplier to its Max. Be aware of the risk of doing Overclock just like the voltage settings. One more thing, have you done Vdroop mod (pencil mod)? It really helps a lot.


----------



## HTC_guy

Hi Lanstar, thanks for replying

It seems to be working fine now?









I have always been conservative, I've always tried 1500 mhz for my OC and that didnt work. So I just tried 1700 and guess what.. POST 100% no problem!

Why on earth would 1700 POST and not 1500 ?? weird.

See my screenshot now, looking much better!

Im running manually set voltage for my RAM, and running unlinked.


----------



## MaLicE^o.O

i recently ordered some new parts to upgrade my outdated pc =/

I bought my friends old e6600 off of him for cheap and wanted to overclock it to at least 3.0 or higher. I got a zalman cnps9500 cpu cooler. I've been reading and the only thing that i don't seem to understand is the memory timings. I ordered 4 gigs of A-DATA pc6400, 5-5-5-18.

I was wondering if anyone else has overclocked on a machine with similar specs and could post their bios settings(voltages and all) for me







thx


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaLicE^*


i recently ordered some new parts to upgrade my outdated pc =/

I bought my friends old e6600 off of him for cheap and wanted to overclock it to at least 3.0 or higher. I got a zalman cnps9500 cpu cooler. I've been reading and the only thing that i don't seem to understand is the memory timings. I ordered 4 gigs of A-DATA pc6400, 5-5-5-18.

I was wondering if anyone else has overclocked on a machine with similar specs and could post their bios settings(voltages and all) for me







thx


The easy way to overclock is to just leave the timings on the RAM alone. Usually the motherboard can accurately provide very quick and very stable timings for the RAM when you leave it on auto, so leave it on auto at first, and then slowly lowering the RAM timings. The lower the better







Hope this helped a little.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HTC_guy*


Ok, so I updated my BIOS to the latest version, which is 1001.

Still not working...









Im using the settings on page 1, which are

vcore : 1.39v (attached screenshot shows my actual vcore)
NB : 1.4v
HT : 1.4v
SB : 1.5v

Im sure my temps are within a OK range? Under full stress I went up to 55 degrees.

So now Im sitting here and I dont know what else to do...

Perhaps its something in my CPU config page in my BIOS?? I dunno...

please help me?


good, (not that it dont work though lol) like Lanstar said, you could do the pencil mod, since you have a bad vdrop! (this will help you to get a little further) Your temps are fine, dont worry! Just dont go over 71c









In the cpu config, what you really need to disable is C1E and Intel speedstep!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HTC_guy*


Hi Lanstar, thanks for replying

It seems to be working fine now?









I have always been conservative, I've always tried 1500 mhz for my OC and that didnt work. So I just tried 1700 and guess what.. POST 100% no problem!

Why on earth would 1700 POST and not 1500 ?? weird.

See my screenshot now, looking much better!

Im running manually set voltage for my RAM, and running unlinked.


That would be called a fsb hole! Almost all motherboards have it!









now, is it stable? If so, try to go higher, with 50fsb at the time!


----------



## kidylimp

Man is me kid again... i need a solution.. my friend is planning to buy a motherboard xfx-750i.. will if support 1066-ram?


----------



## kidylimp

i mean will i need to oc the mobo to match 1066? or by default the bios will get 1066mhz?


----------



## Lanstar

Yes, it may/can support 1066Mhz RAM. However, if you are planning to OC your system using 1066 RAM, I suggest to set your RAM on 800 Mhz for your first try since xfx-750i board runs on 800Mhz on default. if your first try OC successfully stabled running your 1066 Mhz RAM at 800 Mhz, you can try to increase your RAM Clock. Do the Math like the Ratio between CPU and RAM but most OCers chooses 1:1.

hope this helps.


----------



## kidylimp

yeah i made that out... i asked him to buy 800mhz .. coz hes never gonna do oc.. and default 800mhz will do fine for him.. well.. now im gonna oc my system.. q8200.. ya ya i knw its crap.. but its cheap.. i dont have the money to buy q9550 / cudnt leave the lure for quad.. but please .. as i already bought that.. now help.. coz if i could made it.. im gonna do on three other pc .. one day i'll be helping other people like you guys.. (!!Dreaming about that day!!).. just gimme some clue.. right now im kinda busy with some ****.. but ill be free nxt week.. and this question i already hav asked .. will my ram is powerfull enough to make it? or do i need to chage that.. i can buy 800mhz.. its really cheap here.. to be honost im actually planning to buy one 800mhz.. any ways just give me some clue of what i have to do .. little bit.. then we'll see.. keep cool...


----------



## Kasper

Thanks to help from this thread and others on the pentium cpu threads.


----------



## go4life

nice! but you can push it further though!


----------



## HTC_guy

Im in shock..

I didnt think that cooling was such a huge issue here. I have the old Coolermaster Hyper 48 (put on a Zalman fan) for a long time, and my friend just told me Im nuts to be OC'ing with such a old thing!!

Anyways, so I did some research and I went and got one of these

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa...b120_reva.html

and put on one of these

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa...r_fdb_fan.html

I've gone from 63 C under load to 51 C under load, how on earth is that possible?? Anyways I attached a pic of my new setup, Im very happy with it.

I have one more question. What about the Northbridge chipset?? This thing comes with a big heatsink on it, but you can fry an egg on this thing!!! I used to have a fan stuck to it with a piece of double sided tape (and now I do again) coz when I put this new CPU cooler in I had to move the NB fan accross a bit. How important is keeping this cool? Will it effect my overclocking performance?

I hope you like my setup







We dont have much fancy stuff here in South Africa, but I would like to put one of these on my ATI 4870

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa...ler_hr03gt.htm

Im sure I could squeeze a 120mm fan on there


----------



## slickwilly

HTC guy if you have room for it try putting your video card in to the lower of your PCIe slots.
Your NB cooler is sucking hot air off the back off your video card.
p.s. you will need to remove and reinstall your drivers for this to work


----------



## Lanstar

Not just the video card's hot air flow, including the hot air that comes with the cpu. NB and cpu are too close to each other and at the same time they both sucks hot air flow.

How important is keeping this cool? Will it effect my overclocking performance?
Very important especially if we're talking about overclocking. NB is same as a CPU, increasing voltage on NB also increases heat just like the cpu. increasing FSB on cpu also increases NB's read/write/execute along with the other components of the motherboard. the higher FSB overclock, the faster it will be yet the hotter it will be for all the components. if cpu is the brain of the system, then nb is the heart or vice versa.

heat also affects the lifespan of the nb just like cpus or other components but very similar to cpus especially during heavy loads such as gaming.

videocard (PCI-E graphic load) communicates with the NB and NBs going to pass the information to the other components of the system (such as cpu, ram and etc). after the process, components will send back their replies to NB and NBs going to pass it to the videocard and so on. every process, NB is there and always there. the faster process, the hotter it will be, the lifespan decreases.

P.S: just sharing my opinion.


----------



## HTC_guy

thanks for the feedback guys, appreciate it.

ok so what I propose is this, but Im not gonna do it until you guys say its ok, coz you all know a lot more than me









(see my pic of my system in previous post)

regarding the CPU cooling, Im going to put the fan on the other side, blowing down, ok?

then I can reset the NB fan in the middle of the heatsink coz right now its a bit skew

also gonna move my GFX card down to the bottom slot, but then its gonna be right up against my Sound Card, is that ok?

thanks


----------



## HTC_guy

can someone also tell me if this temp is fair for what Im running?

I think its a bit hot?

@ slickwilly

I see you also running 3.6ghz but your load temp is 45, mine is 53









Weird though coz my idle temp is lower than yours, its 30

any ideas?


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HTC_guy* 
thanks for the feedback guys, appreciate it.

ok so what I propose is this, but Im not gonna do it until you guys say its ok, coz you all know a lot more than me









(see my pic of my system in previous post)

regarding the CPU cooling, Im going to put the fan on the other side, blowing down, ok?

then I can reset the NB fan in the middle of the heatsink coz right now its a bit skew

also gonna move my GFX card down to the bottom slot, but then its gonna be right up against my Sound Card, is that ok?

thanks

yes, definitely ok. both PCI-E slot are running at x16, the performance will be the same. see my avatar, my CPU fan is pointing directly on my chassis fan so that the hot air never stocks inside the casing. On my NBs fan, a side-panel fan supports it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HTC_guy* 
can someone also tell me if this temp is fair for what Im running?

I think its a bit hot?

@ slickwilly

I see you also running 3.6ghz but your load temp is 45, mine is 53

Weird though coz my idle temp is lower than yours, its 30

any ideas?

I think your core temp almost reaches 70c. and if so, over 70c is not a goodsign.

slickwilly uses water cooling system which is indeed nice rig setup for overclocked system especially on a hot surrounding environment. Air cooling system is not good during summer especially if your room doesn't have cooler air-conditioning.


----------



## sha

I got my HeatKiller 3.0 rev LC, like couple of days ago and a dangerden single bay reservoir and the swiftech mcp655-b, and a 320 rad.

I have pics of my rebuild:





More in the gallery under, sha


----------



## AdamLazaruso

Hey guys, I was wondering if you could help me out with overclocking on my P5N-D.

I'm trying to overclock my E8500 (stock speed: 3.16Ghz). I've managed to get it stable at 3.28Ghz with the following voltages:

VCore: 1.218
HT: 1.40
NB: 1.40
SB: 1.50

If I put it any higher than that though (even if it's just increasing the Rated FSB by 20Mhz), it crashes after about three minutes of running Prime95. Even if I put the VCore as high as 1.35, the HT and NB up to 1.46 and the SB up to 1.56.

I'm using the latest version of the BIOS (1001) and I've disabled all of the stuff that I'm supposed to (C1E, SpeedStep, Q-Fan, etc...).

My system specs are as follows:

ASUS P5N-D (obviously)
Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
8800GT x 2
OCZ Technology 2X2GBKIT 240PIN PC2-6400 DDR2 800MHZ
Western Digital Caviar 500GB S300 16Mb 7200rpm

I looked up the spec for my RAM, and adjusted the BIOS accordingly. I set the correct memory timings, but the voltage needed for my RAM is 2.1v and the BIOS will only allow me to set it to either 2.090 or 2.110. Surely that won't make much difference? It won't work with either of those two settings.

Can anyone please help? It won't let me overclock any more than the fairly small amount that I have, even though as far as I can tell I should be able to push it further.


----------



## Lanstar

@ AdamLazaruso

Have You followed Go4Life's guide?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 

These settings can be used on q6700 and so on to









*For 3.6ghz I used this:*

Vcore 1.51v
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v
SB Auto
Multiplier 9x
FSB 1600

*For 3.2ghz I used this:*

Vcore 1.42v
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v
SB Auto
Multiplier 8x
Fsb 1600

*E8400 (and others):*

Note: You can use this settings on E8500 and E8600 to, if you got one of these I would recommend to use the highest multiplier possible which is x9.5 on the E8500 and x10 on the E8600, and lower the fsb so you get the same! If its stable oc further! Max safe vcore is 1.365v on the 45nm Intel cpu's! These settings can work on the Quad 45nm's to









*For 4ghz use this:*

Note: You can try to up the vcore to 1.4-1.42v depending on your vdroop! Just make sure it doesn't go over 1.37v in real time









Vcore 1.39v
NB 1.4v
HT 1.4v
SB 1.5v
Multiplier use whats max on your cpu.


Did you recieve BSOD whenever your system crashes?


----------



## metallicamaster3

I'm running the E8400, FSB @ 1800MHz, vCore at 1.224v after vdroop. 4.05GHz!

Good luck -- my NB is one less than the "red-zone", my SB is bumped up one little marker, and my FSB is at 1.3v

Your E8500 should definitely be able to overclock more than that. Try bringing your RAM to stock if you overclocked that, and boost the NB a little instead of your vCore, as mentioned above.


----------



## AdamLazaruso

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanstar*


@ AdamLazaruso

Have You followed Go4Life's guide?

Did you recieve BSOD whenever your system crashes?


Yep, I've followed that guide.

No BSOD. The severity of the crash depends on how much I increase the FSB. It's currently stable at 1383. If I increase it to 1400 then I can run Prime95 for about three minutes before it crashes. When it crashes like that, I don't get a BSOD or anything, the system just locks up completely. The mouse won't move, CTRL+ALT+DEL won't work, nothing.

If I increase it to 1420 I can't even get past POST.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


I'm running the E8400, FSB @ 1800MHz, vCore at 1.224v after vdroop. 4.05GHz!

Good luck -- my NB is one less than the "red-zone", my SB is bumped up one little marker, and my FSB is at 1.3v

Your E8500 should definitely be able to overclock more than that. Try bringing your RAM to stock if you overclocked that, and boost the NB a little instead of your vCore, as mentioned above.


I haven't overclocked my RAM.

What's the maximum NB voltage I can apply before I become at risk of damaging my hardware?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


I got my HeatKiller 3.0 rev LT like couple of days ago and a dangerden single bay reservoir and the swiftech mcp655-b, and a 320 rad just waiting for the coolant to be delivered on tuesday.

I have pics of my rebuild:





More in the gallery under, sha


looks pretty decent mate!







how are the temps? Also, what fans do you use?

Im going to redo my system soon now, new fans and new color in loop also try to clean up the cables even more!


----------



## AdamLazaruso

Ok, I just tried upping the FSB to 1400, and I increased the NB and HT voltages to 1.5 (as well as the VCore voltage to 1.25).

It still crashed after a few minutes into Prime 95.


----------



## Lanstar

@ adamlazaruso

What's the maximum NB voltage I can apply before I become at risk of damaging my hardware?

Never go 1.50v+ on your NB. first things first, have you done the pencil mod? if so, check your vdroop. E8500 runs at 1333 FSB on stock, you can go a hundred more on that cpu.

try to overclock your system using Auto on voltage control except your ram. and then do the trial-and-error method, increase your FSB little by little (5mhz-20mhz). If your OS doesn't bootup, then increase your vcore's voltage a little and so on.

you may set your NB to 1.40v and SB to auto with no problem, wish you luck.


----------



## AdamLazaruso

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanstar*


@ adamlazaruso

What's the maximum NB voltage I can apply before I become at risk of damaging my hardware?

Never go 1.50v+ on your NB. first things first, have you done the pencil mod? if so, check your vdroop. E8500 runs at 1333 FSB on stock, you can go a hundred more on that cpu.

try to overclock your system using Auto on voltage control except your ram. and then do the trial-and-error method, increase your FSB little by little (5mhz-20mhz). If your OS doesn't bootup, then increase your vcore's voltage a little and so on.

you may set your NB to 1.40v and SB to auto with no problem, wish you luck.


Ok, I'll download pencil mod, and then start the overclock again from scratch.

Thanks for the help.

EDIT: I say 'download.' Apparently it's an actual physical mod. Whoops.


----------



## Lanstar

no problem, just keep us informed. ^^

good luck!


----------



## AdamLazaruso

I left the voltages on Auto and the system ran fine. I gradually increased the FSB 10Mhz at a time and then when I reached 1393 the system crashed during start-up. I started the VCore voltage at 1.20 and worked my way up in steps until the system was stable at 1393 (with a voltage of 1.218).

Then I increased the FSB by 10Mhz again to 1403 and the system crashed during start-up. I gradually increased the VCore again, but when it still wasn't working at 1.25 I decided to set the NB and HT voltages at 1.44. I managed to log-in to Windows this time but the system crashed after about ten seconds under strain from Prime 95. I decided to make sure that it definitely wasn't the VCore by putting it up to 1.3, and the same thing happened again.

I think this motherboard just hates me or something.


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


looks pretty decent mate!







how are the temps? Also, what fans do you use?

Im going to redo my system soon now, new fans and new color in loop also try to clean up the cables even more!


Im not done yet I haven't hooked up the rig yet just hooked up the water pump to see if any leaks.

The fans im using is the fans that came with antec 1200 lol








Right now im just doing the wire mangement.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdamLazaruso*


Yep, I've followed that guide.

No BSOD. The severity of the crash depends on how much I increase the FSB. It's currently stable at 1383. If I increase it to 1400 then I can run Prime95 for about three minutes before it crashes. When it crashes like that, I don't get a BSOD or anything, the system just locks up completely. The mouse won't move, CTRL+ALT+DEL won't work, nothing.

If I increase it to 1420 I can't even get past POST.

I haven't overclocked my RAM.

What's the maximum NB voltage I can apply before I become at risk of damaging my hardware?


Are you sure your RAM is not getting overclocked? I've been able to run 4.4ghz(490x9) on my E8400, with unlinked RAM at 800mhz.


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdamLazaruso*


I left the voltages on Auto and the system ran fine. I gradually increased the FSB 10Mhz at a time and then when I reached 1393 the system crashed during start-up. I started the VCore voltage at 1.20 and worked my way up in steps until the system was stable at 1393 (with a voltage of 1.218).

Then I increased the FSB by 10Mhz again to 1403 and the system crashed during start-up. I gradually increased the VCore again, but when it still wasn't working at 1.25 I decided to set the NB and HT voltages at 1.44. I managed to log-in to Windows this time but the system crashed after about ten seconds under strain from Prime 95. I decided to make sure that it definitely wasn't the VCore by putting it up to 1.3, and the same thing happened again.

I think this motherboard just hates me or something.


your motherboard loves you actually, he wants you to learn more about him lol







. Setting your Vcore's voltage at 1.3000v doesn't mean its an actual 1.3000v. P5N-D has a terrible vdroop after loading.Setting at 1.3000v means you are running at 1.2750v or lower.

ok try this config on your bios setting.

Voltage Setting
Vcore = 1.4250v (bump it, after vdroop it will become 1.3920v. it also increases heat on your processor, i think you already know the risk of overclocking.)
RAM = (set this according to your ram's voltage needed)
NT = 1.44v
NB = 1.44v
SB = Auto

System Setting
PCI-E = 100mhz

FSB/Ram Setting
Unlinked
FSB = 1600mhz
Ram = 800mhz

At this point after you save the new settings, your motherboard will say "it detects new CPU blah blah blah whatever". do not press power button or reset button until its done. After that, reset your system. If your Dram Timing is not set correctly, probably you will receive BSOD memory dumping (vista).

As you can see, my cpu E4400 default fsb is 800mhz and i was able to increase fsb to 1333mhz (+533mhz). keep us informed.


----------



## AdamLazaruso

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lanstar* 
your motherboard loves you actually, he wants you to learn more about him lol







. Setting your Vcore's voltage at 1.3000v doesn't mean its an actual 1.3000v. P5N-D has a terrible vdroop after loading.Setting at 1.3000v means you are running at 1.2750v or lower.

ok try this config on your bios setting.

Voltage Setting
Vcore = 1.4250v (bump it, after vdroop it will become 1.3920v. it also increases heat on your processor, i think you already know the risk of overclocking.)
RAM = (set this according to your ram's voltage needed)
NT = 1.44v
NB = 1.44v
SB = Auto

System Setting
PCI-E = 100mhz

FSB/Ram Setting
Unlinked
FSB = 1600mhz
Ram = 800mhz

At this point after you save the new settings, your motherboard will say "it detects new CPU blah blah blah whatever". do not press power button or reset button until its done. After that, reset your system. If your Dram Timing is not set correctly, probably you will receive BSOD memory dumping (vista).

As you can see, my cpu E4400 default fsb is 800mhz and i was able to increase fsb to 1333mhz (+533mhz). keep us informed.

Ah, that's fantastic. I entered in those settings (although I applied a slightly lower VCore) and now it seems to be running well at 3.8Ghz. Obviously I haven't done a full test to check the stability yet, but I've been running Prime95 for ten minutes and no problems so far, so hopefully it'll all be good.

CPU-Z is detecting my Bus Speed as being 400Mhz now. Am I right in thinking that I won't be able to push it any further on account of my RAM?

Thanks a lot for the help, and also to everyone else who tried to help me.

*EDIT:* I spoke too soon. About a minute after I posted that message it crashed. I'll try upping the voltages to what you said and hopefully it'll work this time. It was nearly there with the lower voltages, so with any luck this extra push will give me stability. Thanks again.


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdamLazaruso* 
Ah, that's fantastic. I entered in those settings (although I applied a slightly lower VCore) and now it seems to be running well at 3.8Ghz. Obviously I haven't done a full test to check the stability yet, but I've been running Prime95 for ten minutes and no problems so far, so hopefully it'll all be good.

CPU-Z is detecting my Bus Speed as being 400Mhz now. Am I right in thinking that I won't be able to push it any further on account of my RAM?

Thanks a lot for the help, and also to everyone else who tried to help me.

*EDIT:* I spoke too soon. About a minute after I posted that message it crashed. I'll try upping the voltages to what you said and hopefully it'll work this time. It was nearly there with the lower voltages, so with any luck this extra push will give me stability. Thanks again.

Trial-and-Error method, same as programming







. Bus Speed set at 400Mhz because your ram set at 800mhz, you can go futher although not that much but i still recommend to set it at 800mhz until you successfully run your system stabled.


----------



## AdamLazaruso

Argh. No luck. It crashed after about fifteen minutes.

I've brought the FSB down to 1550 for now. I'm guessing I can't push the voltage seeing as how it's already above Intel's recommended max, so is there anything else you can suggest that might help me get stability at 1600?


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdamLazaruso* 
Argh. No luck. It crashed after about fifteen minutes.

I've brought the FSB down to 1550 for now. I'm guessing I can't push the voltage seeing as how it's already above Intel's recommended max, so is there anything else you can suggest that might help me get stability at 1600?

try to review this link... although, this are based on Asus P5K-E motherboard running E8500 cpu. you can check his screenshots and exam his configuration.

http://star.ap.teacup.com/arudan/200.html

*Edit:* If you have Yahoo Messenger, contact me at gm_behemoth


----------



## AdamLazaruso

Hmm, he certainly seems to be able to get high bus speeds on fairly low voltages. I guess that's just the difference between the P5K-E and P5N-D.

Would it be worthwhile/safe cranking the NB and HT up a bit? Wuuld they be safe at 1.46?


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdamLazaruso* 
Would it be worthwhile/safe cranking the NB and HT up a bit? Wuuld they be safe at 1.46?

yes, its okey for a stock NB cooler. 1.5v is quite hazzardous for your NB.


----------



## AdamLazaruso

Apparently my system has now decided that it hates 1600Mhz FSB. I put the NB and HT up to 1.46, and left the VCore at 1.40 (which is what I'm using for 1550Mhz FSB). It crashed after about ten seconds into Prime95. I upped the VCore to 1.425, and this time it crashed about a second after I started Prime95. I put the NB and HT back down to 1.44 (which is what they were at when I could run Prime95 for about ten minutes at 1600Mhz), and the system crashed during start-up.


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:

Posted:3/21/2009 9:42:00 PM # 10

Thanks for all of your help. I got it to 4.0 GHz and stable with the following settings.

Vcore 1.3875 Vdroop takes it down to 1.34v

Ram linked/synced 1.85v My pc6400 ram now overclocked to 849MHz

HT 1.42v
NB 1.42v
SB 1.56v

FSB 1685 with a 9.5 multiplyer
Based on asus forum running E8500 on P5N-D.


----------



## AdamLazaruso

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanstar*


Based on asus forum running E8500 on P5N-D.


I tried those settings but it crashed during start-up. I upped the VCore, HT and NB and I've managed to log into Windows now. I'll see how it goes in Prime95.

*EDIT:* I increased the VCore to 1.425 and the HT and NB to 1.44. It crashed after about a second running Prime95. I decided to really push the HT and NB and put them both up to 1.48. It crashed after about two minutes of running Prime95.

I'm having great results with an FSB of 1550 though. It seems to be stable with HT and NB at 1.44 and VCore at 1.34 after vdroop. It could even work at lower voltages, I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Shsisb764346

Hi All. I'm running a Q9300 on a P5N-D and I'm struggling to no end to overclock it, even the smallest amount.

The problem I'm getting is when I adjust the FSB and do a "save & quit" in the bios the computer goes to reboot, but simply fails to reboot at all with no signal to the monitor. I've tried tweaking voltages up and got a few different results, usually theres a message which flashes up very fast saying something along the lines of "NEW CPU" before the graphics then disappear.

Resetting the BIOS with the jumper gets me running again. I've tried everything, manually setting everything & changing just the FSB with everything on AUTO.... I just can't seem to get anything extra out of the FSB! Any ideas?


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdamLazaruso*


I tried those settings but it crashed during start-up. I upped the VCore, HT and NB and I've managed to log into Windows now. I'll see how it goes in Prime95.


keep me updated, cheers!

btw, when you run prime95 what is your core temp? What is your RAM's maker and factory recommended Timing setting?

@ Diesel1988

What are the rest of your rig's specs?


----------



## AdamLazaruso

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanstar*


btw, when you run prime95 what is your core temp? What is your RAM's maker and factory recommended Timing setting?


High. Coming close to 70.

The timing settings for my RAM are 5-4-4-15.


----------



## Shsisb764346

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanstar*


keep me updated, cheers!

btw, when you run prime95 what is your core temp? What is your RAM's maker and factory recommended Timing setting?

@ Diesel1988

What are the rest of your rig's specs?


Q9300
ASUS P5N-D
1x PoV 8800 GT
OCZ PC2-8000 ReaperX HPC 4GB Edition (2x 2GB)
OCZ Stealth XStream 600W PSU


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


Im not done yet I haven't hooked up the rig yet just hooked up the water pump to see if any leaks.

The fans im using is the fans that came with antec 1200 lol








Right now im just doing the wire mangement.


oh lol








get it up as soon as you can then! (really wonder what the temps are like hehe)

you should get some better fans though, maybe ultra kaze 2k's like me, or some other decent 120x38mm fan


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdamLazaruso*


High. Coming close to 70.

The timing settings for my RAM are 5-4-4-15.


Based on my system, whenever it reaches 73c+ on its core temp running OCCT (atleast 30mins) my system hangs up using Scythe Shuriken CPU cooler. I decided to change my cpu cooler using Scythe Mugen 2, and i was able to run OCCT for 1hr. my core temp drops to 65c-69c both cores.

@Diesel1988

nice rig.

have you done the following:
a. Bios Update
b. Pencil mod
c. Dram Timing
d. CPU features "Disabled"


----------



## Shsisb764346

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DieseL1988*


Q9300
ASUS P5N-D
1x PoV 8800 GT
OCZ PC2-8000 ReaperX HPC 4GB Edition (2x 2GB)
OCZ Stealth XStream 600W PSU


Tried again with higher voltages and an FSB of 1400, failed to post again, maybe the P5N-D just doesn't overclock well at all, seems so inconsistant...


----------



## Shsisb764346

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanstar*


Based on my system, whenever it reaches 73c+ on its core temp running OCCT (atleast 30mins) my system hangs up using Scythe Shuriken CPU cooler. I decided to change my cpu cooler using Scythe Mugen 2, and i was able to run OCCT for 1hr. my core temp drops to 65c-69c both cores.

@Diesel1988

nice rig.

have you done the following:
a. Bios Update
b. Pencil mod
c. Dram Timing
d. CPU features "Disabled"


a. Yes. 1001.
b. Not sure what this is?
c. Yup everytime i've reset the bios lol! and tried a few times on auto.
d. Yup!


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DieseL1988*


a. Yes. 1001.
b. Not sure what this is?
c. Yup everytime i've reset the bios lol! and tried a few times on auto.
d. Yup!


Pencil Mod click HERE


----------



## AdamLazaruso

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanstar*


Based on my system, whenever it reaches 73c+ on its core temp running OCCT (atleast 30mins) my system hangs up using Scythe Shuriken CPU cooler. I decided to change my cpu cooler using Scythe Mugen 2, and i was able to run OCCT for 1hr. my core temp drops to 65c-69c both cores.


It hasn't reached 73+. The cores stay around 68.

It still seems to be stable at a VCore voltage of 1.248 (after vdroop) when the FSB is set to 1550.


----------



## Lanstar

Ok, this coming thursday im about to buy a new cpu and i chooses E8500. Let see how far i could go with E8500 lol


----------



## AdamLazaruso

Heh, ok. Make sure you post your results.









My system's currently stable with an FSB of 1580, and the VCore voltage is only at 1.248 after vdroop, and HT and NB are at 1.44. It might even work at a lower VCore than that - I haven't tried yet. The motherboard's just being stubborn and refusing to work at 1600Mhz.

*EDIT:* FSB is currently at 1590 and VCore voltage (after vdroop) is 1.216. I haven't checked that it's fully stable yet but so far Prime95 is going nicely. I have no idea why it won't run at 1600 even if I crank the voltages way up.


----------



## Shsisb764346

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanstar*


Pencil Mod click HERE


Hmm i dont like the sound of that mod lol, can i just compensate by setting higher voltages?


----------



## Shsisb764346

I'm starting to think this board really is useless for OCing, and mines probably a duffer so I've got an even worse deal.


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DieseL1988* 
I'm starting to think this board really is useless for OCing, and mines probably a duffer so I've got an even worse deal.

This board got me to 4GHz but temps were crazy, it's anything but useless.


----------



## Shsisb764346

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
This board got me to 4GHz but temps were crazy, it's anything but useless.

If i make a single FSB change it simply wont post though? and earlier i was running on manual but with stock settings and i was getting instability. I've been running the board a year on "standard" settings which i'm back on now...


----------



## sha

Results for the Heat Killer 3.0 water block was awsome I got temps really low with my room temparature on 70F, and that was just distilled water.

*edit:* Is it gona make a better diffrence if I replaced it with coolant?

Idle temp 22c - Full load @46c max < shown on realtemp

Heres the ss of p95:

*[email protected]*


----------



## Lanstar

@ AdamLazaruso & Diesel1988

try to examine this chart:

FSB : CPU









FSB : DDR


----------



## AdamLazaruso

I understand the top chart (presumably the figures on the right are VCore voltages), but what's the DDR table all about?

*EDIT:* Wait, I'm an idiot. The figures on the right are core speeds, not voltages. v_v


----------



## AdamLazaruso

Ok, I'm done with overclocking now. I couldn't quite get it up to 3.8Ghz, but I came close in the end. Here's the highest, stable overclock I got on my E8500:

FSB: 1570Mhz (3.729Ghz core speed)
VCoreL 1.2625 (1.232 after vdroop)
HT: 1.44
NB: 1.44
SB: Auto

Thanks to the people in this topic who helped me, especially Lanstar.


----------



## slickwilly

Testing sig.


----------



## sha

go4Life, the temps are idle 22c max and the @fuLL Load is 44c max and it doesn't go any higher, I ran prime95 for 4 hours and couple of minutes with the room temparature being @71f ,,,,,,,








These temps effected after lapping.

This is my ss of the lapped q6600:










Edit: I kinda lapped my fingers also,,,rofL **while I was lapping the Q6600


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


Results for the Heat Killer 3.0 water block was awsome I got temps really low with my room temparature on 70F, and that was just distilled water.

*edit:* Is it gona make a better diffrence if I replaced it with coolant?

Idle temp 22c - Full load @46c max < shown on realtemp

Heres the ss of p95:

*[email protected]*


Nice mate! Congrats!

But dont just use distilled water, then you will get a lot of **** in the loop... use some petra's nuke, or something similar (I use Feser's anti stuff), maybe add some color too?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


go4Life, the temps are idle 22c max and the @fuLL Load is 44c max and it doesn't go any higher, I ran prime95 for 4 hours and couple of minutes with the room temparature being @71f ,,,,,,,








These temps effected after lapping.

This is my ss of the lapped q6600:

Edit: I kinda lapped my fingers also,,,rofL **while I was lapping the Q6600










Very nice man!









how much did the temps drop from the lapping?

also, people say you usually lap yourself while you lap your cpu lol


----------



## sha

Quote:



how much did the temps drop from the lapping?


It dropped like -11c on all cores.

Now I can Imagine if I had this rad during the winter I would of set it up like How I had my 220 rad set up outisde.


----------



## mardon

Had my first go at overclocking last night. It went ok.. for my first time 

I bought the PC from cyberpower last year and it came pre overclocked and stable at 3.6ghz.

Last night after taking a while to figure out that this mobo doesn't work by setting a value to 444x9 to get 4ghz I got cracking on the FSB.

Got it 13mins prime stable (One core failed after this on the FTT test and I think this is down to temps). I could also complete a Vantage benchmark which i'll post up later.

Not too happy with my temps considering i've got a closed loop watercooling block (see my sig). Not sure if it's not seated correctly or if its just the high VCore bumping everything up. I'll have to set everything back to 3.6 and see what reading i'm getting in CPUZ for those setting (think VCore is 1.38 in the bios.

Going to try the pencil mod tonight. Will this higher my VCore in CPUZ and bring it up to the Bios level or the other way around.

Anyway here are my settings as is @ 3960ghz. Any suggestions would be a real help.

72Â° Under prime Load!!
1.36 VCore CPUZ and 1.41 in the Bios
1760FSB
HT Set to Auto (Just like in my stable 3.6ghz overclock)
NB 1.34
SB 1.58

Cheers

(This benchmark was with a very slightly lower FSB and I had no load on the CPU while the screen print was taken but you can see the 4ghz in the Vantage result)


----------



## sha

Is the Dominator 1066 ram compatible with the p5nd board?

Since mine doesn't go over 1000MHz!


----------



## mardon

ok i've done the pencil mod. Its 1.375 in the bios and 1.360 in cpuz is this correct?

My current settings are

HT 1.40v
NB 1.40V
SB 1.5v

Its failing prime on one core after about 5 mins

Any tips. I really wanna lower my Vcore not up it if its showing 1.360 real time.


----------



## Toadus

Hi there folks! This is my first post here on Overclockers.net!! Yay









After reading this entire 188 page thread, I still can't find the answer I'm looking for, so if ANYONE can offer some advice, I would appreciate it very much!

So here's my story thus far. I have a P5N-D motherboard and a Q9400 processor, and for the life of me, I cannot OC it any more than 3.2ghz as Windows ALWAYS gives me the same BSOD: IRQL_Less_Than_Or_Equal. It's odd too, as it doesn't hint towards the processor being the problem, as I've had the likes of Prime95 run fine for some time. It's only when you click around in Windows, opening up applications that it decides to go poop. Normally it will happen within minutes after booting the OS.

My current voltages are:

VCore: 1.4v in BIOS - Shows 1.36 in CPU-Z
HT: 1.44
NB: 1.44
SB: 1.6 or Auto (Makes no odds)

I have 2 x 2gb DIMMs of Corsair Dominator 8500 RAM. I've currently got the timings set to what the manufacturer recommends when running at 1066mhz which is: 5-5-5-15. Voltage is 2.17v (2.1 recommended) I have the RAM unlinked and set to 1000mhz within the BIOS. I've tried setting all of the RAM settings back to stock and this has had no impact on the BSOD problem. I've tried using Sync mode too...

I'm currently running at 3.2ghz stable, and if I try to go to 3.3ghz or more, that's where it all goes horribly wrong. I've tried upping the HT and NB to 1.6v, again, made no impact on this issue.

I have a fan on the NB, and the CPU has really good cooling. When running Prime95 while @ 3.4ghz, the cores were barely getting to mid 40c's.

Can anyone please help me? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toadus*


Hi there folks! This is my first post here on Overclockers.net!! Yay









After reading this entire 188 page thread, I still can't find the answer I'm looking for, so if ANYONE can offer some advice, I would appreciate it very much!

So here's my story thus far. I have a P5N-D motherboard and a Q9400 processor, and for the life of me, I cannot OC it any more than 3.2ghz as Windows ALWAYS gives me the same BSOD: IRQL_Less_Than_Or_Equal. It's odd too, as it doesn't hint towards the processor being the problem, as I've had the likes of Prime95 run fine for some time. It's only when you click around in Windows, opening up applications that it decides to go poop. Normally it will happen within minutes after booting the OS.

My current voltages are:

VCore: 1.4v in BIOS - Shows 1.36 in CPU-Z
HT: 1.44
NB: 1.44
SB: 1.6 or Auto (Makes no odds)

I have 2 x 2gb DIMMs of Corsair Dominator 8500 RAM. I've currently got the timings set to what the manufacturer recommends when running at 1066mhz which is: 5-5-5-15. Voltage is 2.17v (2.1 recommended) I have the RAM unlinked and set to 1000mhz within the BIOS. I've tried setting all of the RAM settings back to stock and this has had no impact on the BSOD problem. I've tried using Sync mode too...

I'm currently running at 3.2ghz stable, and if I try to go to 3.3ghz or more, that's where it all goes horribly wrong. I've tried upping the HT and NB to 1.6v, again, made no impact on this issue.

I have a fan on the NB, and the CPU has really good cooling. When running Prime95 while @ 3.4ghz, the cores were barely getting to mid 40c's.

Can anyone please help me? Many thanks in advance!










BSOD memory dumping? Have you try to set your memory to 800mhz?


----------



## Toadus

Yeah, I get the blue screen of death, the usual... At the bottom, you can see it says something like: "Beginning dump of physical memory..." When it gets to 100% you can hear a click from the HHD area I think, then the PC either re-boots, or it just hangs.

I've set the RAM to 800 yeah, no dice.


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toadus* 
Yeah, I get the blue screen of death, the usual... At the bottom, you can see it says something like: "Beginning dump of physical memory..." When it gets to 100% you can hear a click from the HHD area I think, then the PC either re-boots, or it just hangs.

I've set the RAM to 800 yeah, no dice.

Usually, BSOD memory dump occurs when RAM clock and timing and ratio are in incorrect settings based on the CPU's bus speed whether during overclock/stock situation. Based on your CPU, stock setting running at 2.66Ghz 1333MhzFSB and bus speed of 333Mhz (correct me if Im wrong) and you were able to run your CPU @ 3.2Ghz with a bus speed of 400mhz. have you tried to increase your bus speed up to 450mhz? If not, that will give you about 3.60Ghz on your cpu and I guess you may set your RAM clock @ 900Mhz. Although, there is no guarantee if this will work.

You may want to increase a little on your vcore voltage.
NT and NB like 1.40v - 1.48v but not over 1.50v+.
SB you can set them on Auto or choose 1.50v.

Reminder : Be aware of the risk of overclocking.


----------



## Toadus

That's correct, FSB speed of 400mhz is where I'm at now, giving me 3.2ghz. I haven't tried over 3.4ghz actually, so do you think I might have hit what's known as a FSB hole? So I could try 450mhz and see what happens. Maybe if I go high enough, I'll get a different crash for a change!

Remember what I said about Prime95? The fact that I ran for some time @ 3.4ghz and everything was fine, but as soon as I clicked around in Windows, I get the IRQL blue screen... That makes me believe the CPU is stable, but Windows is doing something silly!









Like I said about the HT and NB... I've tried putting them up as high as 1.6v! Only for a very short time, but they had no impact on the IRQL issue. Yeah, I don't mind upping the Vcore more, at the end of the day, if the CPU stays cold and it's only upped for a brief period of time, I can't see it causing any harm. But there's people with different boards to me that are running a lot lower Vcore voltages and getting a LOT higher than 3.2ghz!


----------



## Lanstar

It might be FSB hole just like what happened to my E4400. I was trying to make my system stabled @ 3.5Ghz but I always recieve BSOD dumping. But when I tried to increase it more further and I hit 3.66Ghz, I was able to run my system smoothly but the problem I had was the temperature because of the vcore's voltage is very high running at 1.5750v(bios).


----------



## Toadus

Interesting stuff. Thanks for all your info so far. I'll have a crack later on when I'm back home.


----------



## Toadus

Nah, I've tried everything I can for the past hour or two, and no dice. Trying for 3.6ghz caused Windows to not even load. The more I upped the HT and NB voltages, the closer it got, but I wasn't going to go further than 1.6v for either. Upping the Vcore made no difference at all.


----------



## Toadus

I guess it's time for a different motherboard...


----------



## sha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toadus* 
I guess it's time for a different motherboard...









Whats the core temps on the Q9400 @ 3.20GHz? (post ss's while @full load)

And what type of cooling you have?

Did you update the bios?

^ Those are very Important to know!


----------



## Toadus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sha* 
Whats the core temps on the Q9400 @ 3.20GHz? (post ss's while @full load)

And what type of cooling you have?

Did you update the bios?

^ Those are very Important to know!

I'll have to do some new tests, as I can't remember what the temps were @ 3.2ghz. They wern't high though, I can tell you that. Somewhere around 35 - 45c?

I don't know the exact names of the cooling components, but here's a pic or 2:



















I updated the BIOS about 3 weeks ago to the latest one available.


----------



## sha

Quote:



This is your previous post 
My current voltages are:

VCore: 1.4v in BIOS - Shows 1.36 in CPU-Z
HT: 1.44
NB: 1.44
SB: 1.6 or Auto (Makes no odds)


Try the pencil mod that should take care of the vdroop the p5nd has a very bad vdroop (Do at your own risk) Link for pencil mod:
http://www.overclock.net/motherboard...encil-mod.html
Take 0.3 volts off the HT 
if your vcore is 1.4375
Your HT should be at 1.40 instead of 1.44 (you know the math)
For your Northbridge keep it at 1.40v,
Sb leave it on auto
As for your cpu config in bios it should look like this:








Fsb settings put 1600 ( you might get a pop up screen saying found new cpu or something when you save and exit)
And for the ram settings:
Try linked - and put in 800Mhz that should put it 1:1 ratio
And keep your Vcore below the recommended voltage I think 1.36 is for your processor( keep in mind the pencil mod should show in windows vcore 1.33 or 1.34v when you set it up for Vcore 1.36) then do OCCT to check for stablity for voltage watch temps and do not go over 65c.


----------



## Toadus

My FSB is at 1600 already, as I've got a multiplier of 8 max. What's the advantage of doing the pencil mod?

Something really odd is now happening. If I put my FSB any higher than 1600, CPU-Z still shows it as 3.2ghz! Oh dear...







For example, I've put it to 1625, and set the RAM to 800 (The BIOS automatically takes it down lower to work out a ratio I assume) and CPU-Z shows my DRAM frequency as 375, but my FSB as 400 still...

Can you explain why I need to take 0.3 off the HT? My Vcore is currently 1.4 in the BIOS - 1.36 in CPU-Z. Everything is stable when my FSB is 400 / 1600, that gives me 3.2ghz.


----------



## Toadus

Have just set the FSB to 1700, which should give me 3.4ghz, but CPU-Z showing as 3.2ghz.


----------



## sha

Toadus seeing your specs of your cpu, I just wanna ask you something why would you install a 32 bit OS on 64 bit processor?

Maybe that is your problem, So try to reinstall a clean copy of the 64 bit version of Vista.


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toadus*


My FSB is at 1600 already, as I've got a multiplier of 8 max. What's the advantage of doing the pencil mod?

Something really odd is now happening. If I put my FSB any higher than 1600, CPU-Z still shows it as 3.2ghz! Oh dear...







For example, I've put it to 1625, and set the RAM to 800 (The BIOS automatically takes it down lower to work out a ratio I assume) and CPU-Z shows my DRAM frequency as 375, but my FSB as 400 still...

Can you explain why I need to take 0.3 off the HT? My Vcore is currently 1.4 in the BIOS - 1.36 in CPU-Z. Everything is stable when my FSB is 400 / 1600, that gives me 3.2ghz.


The pencil mods advantage is when the computer hits full load the voltage indeed drops to a point where the processor gets unstable, by pencil modding you have the advantage of [email protected] voltages.

edit: There was a post about the HT here on overclock.net stating it should be a -0.3 of the vcore.


----------



## Toadus

OK, thanks very much for all your help.

I'll give the pencil mod a go then. I wasn't sure of the benifits, but if it will make it more stable then it's worth a bash.

I wasn't aware that the OS being 32bit would make any difference. As Windows 7 is available on beta, I'll give that a try and see what happens.

I tried and tried and tried last night, but I just couldn't get anything to work right. The computer started behaving really oddly. I got to a point where even putting the FSB back to stock (1333) and everything else back to stock, I still couldn't get it to boot properly. I was getting different BSOD's nearly everytime. I never wrote them down, but often I got ones which mentioned a fault with the page file. I thought it was really odd the way CPU-Z was giving me differeing information compared to what was in my BIOS. I have a feeling that sometimes the BIOS details are ignored, and it tries to boot with a previous set of instructions, hence why 1) putting everything back to normal still didn't work, and 2) when putting in a FSB of 1700, CPU-Z still showed my FSB to be at 1600...

I've put everything back to my standard OC settings and after several re-boots, it's back to being stable once again. Get this... I've got my memory unlinked at 1000mhz while running my OC at 3.2ghz. If I put the RAM back to stock: 800, I was back to getting BSOD's again. I don't know if this is the PC just acting weird again or what.

In one last ditch effort this morning, when I had everything nice and stable at FSB 1600, I upped it to 1625, and as soon as Windows just about finishes loading, it freezes. Put it back to 1600 and it won't post etc. I need several re-boots after a failed OC setting for it to get stable again.


----------



## Toadus

I've heard that lowering the LDT frequency from x5 to x3/x4 can help stability when OC'ing. I'll give this a try...


----------



## mardon

I used the pencil mod and my VCore went from 1.41xx bios 1.36CPUZ to 1.38xx 1.36CPUZ it was a nice drop.

The board isn't great but i'm still making progress getting my C0 E8400 to 4ghz. Just waiting on my new RAM so I can crack on









Anyone running 4X2GB (8GB) RAM at 800mhz stable in Vista 64?


----------



## go4life

mardon, you should do the pencil mod again, if you do it right you should be close to only 0.01v vdrop!

also, the more ram you use the worse oc you get! Try to use only 4gb, that should be much more stable


----------



## ExCLusive

HI GUYS!









I have been troubling on this Board..









I buyed 2 x 2GB 1066MHZ 5.5.5.15 CL5 memory, and thought " YES, LINKED CLOCK!" , but i was wrong. this card let me do that, and i have to set the MHz to 800..









can any one help med to get my memory to like 950-1020 MHz ?

And what should i have my v's at? Vcore at 1.45v HT- [AUTO] , NB - [AUTO] , SB - [AUTO]

Need help!

PS: have been up in 3.55 GHz before on the CPU, stock speed at 2,67Ghz( 1333 FSB, 8 Multipiler )

Martin


----------



## Lanstar

try to examine this chart:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanstar*


@ AdamLazaruso & Diesel1988
FSB : CPU









FSB : DDR










First : I suggest you do the pencil mod.

Second : Let's examine the FSB : CPU, your CPU E6750 runs on 1333Mhz FSB(333mhz) with x8 multiplier at 2.66Ghz stock setting. OK let's assume you were able to hit 450mhz and that will give you 3.60Ghz.

Third : Let's examine the FSB : RAM. At 450mhz, to be able to set your ratio 1:1 you have to set your RAM clock at 900mhz. But if you were planning to go more further, 1080mhz RAM clock will give you 5:6 ratio between your CPU and Memory.

Unfortunately, P5N-D motherboard's default RAM Clock is 800mhz. Yes, you may use 1066 RAM but I don't think you will be able to reach that kind of memory clock (perhaps less than 1000mhz).

Regarding HT and NB Voltage, do not go higher than 1.50v. On SB, you may set it to AUTO (Default).


----------



## ExCLusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanstar*


try to examine this chart:

First : I suggest you do the pencil mod.

Second : Let's examine the FSB : CPU, your CPU E6750 runs on 1333Mhz FSB(333mhz) with x8 multiplier at 2.66Ghz stock setting. OK let's assume you were able to hit 450mhz and that will give you 3.60Ghz.

Third : Let's examine the FSB : RAM. At 450mhz, to be able to set your ratio 1:1 you have to set your RAM clock at 900mhz. But if you were planning to go more further, 1080mhz RAM clock will give you 5:6 ratio between your CPU and Memory.

Unfortunately, P5N-D motherboard's default RAM Clock is 800mhz. Yes, you may use 1066 RAM but I don't think you will be able to reach that kind of memory clock (perhaps less than 1000mhz).

Regarding HT and NB Voltage, do not go higher than 1.50v. On SB, you may set it to AUTO (Default).



Ok, thanks, ill try now









The pencil mod is allready done









fixed my drop like 0.15v!









ill try this now, but i dont accaly think i will make 3.6?


----------



## Lanstar

yeah i know, there is no guarantee if you will be able to reach 450 FSB. this charts shows the relation between CPU's and RAM's clock and ratio. Most OCers uses 1:1 ratio for overclocking stability (I suggest you to choose 1:1 as well).

Goodluck on overclocking. cheers!

P:S: Please be aware of the risk of overclocking. Thankz.


----------



## ExCLusive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lanstar* 
yeah i know, there is no guarantee if you will be able to reach 450 FSB. this charts shows the relation between CPU's and RAM's clock and ratio. Most OCers uses 1:1 ratio for overclocking stability (I suggest you to choose 1:1 as well).

Goodluck on overclocking. cheers!

P:S: Please be aware of the risk of overclocking. Thankz.


HEHE







i know, have been clocking for a while.. But igot a problem before this!

I cant set linked mode to AUTO, it just freez, ( The ram ). i have tried from 900-1000 but it always freezes..

Any ideas?


----------



## Lanstar

If you don`t mind, may i know your full unit settings?


----------



## ExCLusive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lanstar* 
If you don`t mind, may i know your full unit settings?


Yeh, ok that is in my "System Signature"?







or u need more?


----------



## Lanstar

Not the Spec, ^^ what i want to know is your current stabled Bios settings. FSB? RAM Clock? ^^


----------



## ExCLusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanstar*


Not the Spec, ^^ what i want to know is your current stabled Bios settings. FSB? RAM Clock? ^^



YEYE









http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1242758979


----------



## ExCLusive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ExCLusive* 
YEYE









http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1242758979


Was it ok?

BTW, seems like my max is 3,53 GHz!

but i cant find a good memory Frequency!


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ExCLusive*


Was it ok?

BTW, seems like my max is 3,53 GHz!

but i cant find a good memory Frequency!


3.53Ghz? Around 441.25mhz FSB right? Have you try to set your RAM Clock to 882.5mhz, that will give you 1:1 ratio.


----------



## ExCLusive

Ill try now!









But i have tried to run 3D mark 06 3 times, but my pc freezes? whats the matter?


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ExCLusive* 
Ill try now!









But i have tried to run 3D mark 06 3 times, but my pc freezes? whats the matter?

did you recieved BSOD (Blue Screen Of Death) Memory Dumping? Or it just hanged up not responding? Or maybe because of your overclocked video card. Try to run 3d Mark06 with VGA default Clock. Check your CPU temp, VGA temp aswell. If you think your temp is kinda safe/normal during heavy load, try to increase your vcore. Btw, some memory modules needs to increase their voltage aswell if you increase RAM Clock. Since your have a memory DDR2-1066mhz, check your manufacturer's recommended time setting and voltage.


----------



## ExCLusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanstar*


did you recieved BSOD (Blue Screen Of Death) Memory Dumping? Or it just hanged up not responding? Or maybe because of your overclocked video card. Try to run 3d Mark06 with VGA default Clock. Check your CPU temp, VGA temp aswell. If you think your temp is kinda safe/normal during heavy load, try to increase your vcore. Btw, some memory modules needs to increase their voltage aswell if you increase RAM Clock. Since your have a memory DDR2-1066mhz, check your manufacturer's recommended time setting and voltage.



i Dont remember..

BUT NOW I AM SO ANGRY!!!

i tryed new overclocking setups, and i thought i found a good 1, windows didnt respond the first time, and some problems. it freezed in BIOS and so on... I set it back to my stable noobish OC, and it let me in. But then the problems comes.. my network wont respond! i have tried everything! an other comp on my cable.. Re-installing ethernet drivers.. loaded on the other OS! EVERYTHING but it says it can get low, or nothing connection! whats wrong??


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ExCLusive*


i Dont remember..

BUT NOW I AM SO ANGRY!!!

i tryed new overclocking setups, and i thought i found a good 1, windows didnt respond the first time, and some problems. it freezed in BIOS and so on... I set it back to my stable noobish OC, and it let me in. But then the problems comes.. my network wont respond! i have tried everything! an other comp on my cable.. Re-installing ethernet drivers.. loaded on the other OS! EVERYTHING but it says it can get low, or nothing connection! whats wrong??


that's weird... have you check your bios if your Onboard Lan is enabled?


----------



## ExCLusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanstar*


that's weird... have you check your bios if your Onboard Lan is enabled?



It is







of course i mean, i didnt uched anything there b4 the prob came..

Now i got my PCI ethernet inside.. and i am re-installing XP after i tryed to clear CMOS to..

I think my onboard ethernet is distroyed..









by the way!

i have tried to get a new clock, and the it wont let me 5:6 or 1:1 ( Sync mode ). . So now i am on 13:15, and got 898 Mhz on the RAM!

But i need help, any1 got a link to the newest BIOS for P5N-D?

And a little offtopic: can i uppgrade my BIOS on my 8800GTX?


----------



## ExCLusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ExCLusive*


It is







of course i mean, i didnt uched anything there b4 the prob came..

Now i got my PCI ethernet inside.. and i am re-installing XP after i tryed to clear CMOS to..

I think my onboard ethernet is distroyed..









by the way!

i have tried to get a new clock, and the it wont let me 5:6 or 1:1 ( Sync mode ). . So now i am on 13:15, and got 898 Mhz on the RAM!

But i need help, any1 got a link to the newest BIOS for P5N-D?

And a little offtopic: can i uppgrade my BIOS on my 8800GTX?


do sum1 got this?

Any one have Mushkin pc8500? is it hard to OC? and do any 1 got a setting i can try for my E6750, thanks Lanstar intill now


----------



## Lanstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ExCLusive*


do sum1 got this?

Any one have Mushkin pc8500? is it hard to OC? and do any 1 got a setting i can try for my E6750, thanks Lanstar intill now










Latest P5N-D Bios? 1001 Revision

8800GTX Bios? Check your manufacturer's references.

I don't think someone has the same RAM as you have here using P5N-D motherboard. My advice is, look for the stable overclock for your CPU first running RAM Clock at 800mhz. After that, you may try to increase your RAM Clock. P5N-D 750i SLi recommended RAM runs @ 800mhz only. Well, we can use DDR2-1066 but we can run them only under 800mhz or maybe maximum of 900mhz(OC) and I don't think you can reach 1000mhz+.

That is P5N-D 750i chipset's ram limitation. The good part using DDR2-1066 is it won't be much stressed for your memory module since your RAM is running underclock.

Like my RAM, I'm using Umax DDR2-800Mhz and my stable OC for my RAM is 889Mhz. Even if I tried to use DDR2-1066Mhz, I believe I won't be able to pass or go further 950mhz coz of the chipset's limitation.

Anyway, don't think too much of your RAM. It will be okey and doing fine even if you set it to 800mhz. Stabilize your CPU's overclock first even if your ram runs only @ 800mhz.


----------



## ExCLusive

Thanks m8







!

it was helpful!









ok..

when i run Prime 95 now with RAM @ 800 ( drop to 795.5 ) and CPU @ 3,5GHz i got Warning, consult stress.txt before the first 1! after like 2 secounds!

But i dont understand this.. why should my PC Freeze when i got enough voltage on RAM and CPU? maybe it is like you said, that it wont go further than 900 MHz..

Any way, im going to go down and try from 3.4-3.5 now..

and yeah, i allredy got the newest BIOS driver







i Just wondered, cause in this new bios there are steps from 6-8 MUltipiler, not stepless as before!

i cant use 6 or 7 so it gotta be 8!

Can any1 tell me what NB , SB and HT should be on - on 3.45GHz?

Martin


----------



## Lanstar

On NB and NT, do not go further than 1.50v and on SB you can set it on auto or 1.50v.

Do the Trial-And-Error Method.

Whenever I overclock on a different kind of motherboard (first run/test), I set everything on "Auto" (Default settings) on voltage control except on memory modules. CPU features all sets to "Disabled". And then the Trial-And-Error method begins.

First, increase my FSB running on Auto (vcore,NT,NB,SB) until I find the stable overclock on a default voltage setting. After finding the stabled OC on default voltage setting, increase FSB again. If the motherboard didn't respond, restart again then enter BIOS then increase Vcore. If OS runs, check processor's temp also NB aswell then check the Vdroop. After that, collect and examine all the overclock setting and information then run a stability test. If everything is OK, then restart the computer then increase FSB again then so on.

RAM mostly sets on 1:1 ratio during overclocking but some cases for example a Q9650 runs @ 1333mhz FSB on stock. So to be able to set the ratio 1:1, ram should run @ 667mhz (666mhz actual clock). If we set the ram to 800mhz (799mhz actual clock), the ratio sets to 5:6.

Anyway, goodluck on overclocking. I'm kinda sleepy right now and its 2:40am here in japan. Just tell me your progress mate.


----------



## ExCLusive

THANKS M8! !!









i am stable at 3.5 GHz now, with 1.504 vcore, i am going to set the vcore a bit lower now, and try.. the NB, SB and HT is at auto..

I think ill leave it @ 3,5Ghz.. My RAM is at 800 MHz ( 795,5 after drop ) and i maybe turn it near 900, ill try anyway









steppings now are 4.5.5.15.2T

i am gonna try the NB, SB and HT soon to, but ill first find a stable OC with CPU and RAM.. then set the stepping, then set the NB, SB and HT .. do it sonds good?


----------



## Lanstar

3.5ghz are not bad at all, mate. You almost hit 1ghz+ of overclocking, Congratz!









And don't think too much of going 1ghz+ of overclock cause most OCers couldn't go beyond 1ghz+ due to chipset's limitation. What important is looking for the stabled overclock that can run 24/7 without damaging your components.

P5N-D mobo is not an enthusiast-like motherboard. Volt settings are limited. Vdroop is huge. Memory modules are limited to DDR2-800mhz. The good part about P5N-D are the 2 PCI-E 2.0 slot that can run both at @ 16x in single VGA nor @ dual VGA SLi Mode.

Again, Congratz mate!


----------



## ExCLusive

Hehe..









i am not sure.. i have to run it at 1.5 V now, and i get error at first time on prime95..

it looked stable yesturday.. and on prime95 now, i am @ 63 degrees at 100%load!

what can i do? isnt 1.5v a bit much?

Martin..


----------



## Lanstar

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=30784

Run CPU-Z for you to be able to see your Actual Vcore.


----------



## ExCLusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanstar*









http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=30784

Run CPU-Z for you to be able to see your Actual Vcore.



I am, now it seems like stable with same vcore (1.504) and 3,48GHz!

ill update after i have passed 10k prime, and try OC my steppings, nb sb and ht, and ram!


----------



## slickwilly

Check it out boys and possible girls.
My NB water block for the P5N-D
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post6280606


----------



## ExCLusive

Seems like my card are fced upp!

i need 1.504 vcore to run 3,47 GHz! that is amazing, peoples can do 3.6 GHz with 1,4vcore on other boards..

but i think i got it stable now, @ 3,47 GHz.. i cant OC my RAM, then it beep in bios!

Thats UL, cause i buyed RAM for like 110$... =(

Martin


----------



## caboose2253

im new here but from reading other posts, i know i need to add my system specs in the usercp....but here is my problem. i of corse have a asus p5n-d mobo with a (yea i know this sucks) intel pentium d 820 processor.. ive been reading everywhere that these can be overclocked to 4.0ghz and on and still be stable, well im new to the overclocking scene and dont know to well how to do it, so far just with the posts ive read, ive gotten this up to 3.5ghz stable, but its the fsb that messes me up, everybody says they have to put in like 230 in the fsb and i dont think thats what its like in the p5n-d, but i dont know, also, when i go to edit my fsb, i unlinked the memory and fsb, but if i put in anything over 1000 in the fsb, when i restart to apply settings, it wont post. what am i doing wrong, i need all the speed i can get until i can get a q6600. oh heat isnt a issue either, i have a destop fan blowing into my computer with the side taken off...please please please help thanks


----------



## dandoekno

Sorry noob question but can this motherboard work an ide hd and cd drive? I did it on a friends computer I let the cd and cd drive stack ontop each other outside of the case and just plugged in the wires. I wonder will this work with this motherboard thank you.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dandoekno* 
Sorry noob question but can this motherboard work an ide hd and cd drive? I did it on a friends computer I let the cd and cd drive stack ontop each other outside of the case and just plugged in the wires. I wonder will this work with this motherboard thank you.

Don't see why not, just make sure you have the correct pin settings on the drive


----------



## dandoekno

Thank you.^


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caboose2253* 
im new here but from reading other posts, i know i need to add my system specs in the usercp....but here is my problem. i of corse have a asus p5n-d mobo with a (yea i know this sucks) intel pentium d 820 processor.. ive been reading everywhere that these can be overclocked to 4.0ghz and on and still be stable, well im new to the overclocking scene and dont know to well how to do it, so far just with the posts ive read, ive gotten this up to 3.5ghz stable, but its the fsb that messes me up, everybody says they have to put in like 230 in the fsb and i dont think thats what its like in the p5n-d, but i dont know, also, when i go to edit my fsb, i unlinked the memory and fsb, but if i put in anything over 1000 in the fsb, when i restart to apply settings, it wont post. what am i doing wrong, i need all the speed i can get until i can get a q6600. oh heat isnt a issue either, i have a destop fan blowing into my computer with the side taken off...please please please help thanks

Intel front Side Bus speed is a quad pumped operation, so when someone say's they are running theirs at 300 this means 1200 effective (300X4)

You are correct in that the P5N-D does not list it's FSB speed in this way but rather lists the total speed.
Now for your OC issue what kind of CPU cooling are you using ?
How much CPU voltage are you using ?
(edit)
went back and read your system specs
A stock cooler is going to limit your potential OC.
Having all 4 dimm slots filled will also affect your OC

here's a couple coolers that are not to pricey
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...rchResult=True


----------



## caboose2253

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Intel front Side Bus speed is a quad pumped operation, so when someone say's they are running theirs at 300 this means 1200 effective (300X4)

You are correct in that the P5N-D does not list it's FSB speed in this way but rather lists the total speed.
Now for your OC issue what kind of CPU cooling are you using ?
How much CPU voltage are you using ?
(edit)
went back and read your system specs 
A stock cooler is going to limit your potential OC.
Having all 4 dimm slots filled will also affect your OC

here's a couple coolers that are not to pricey
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...rchResult=True


well, ive kinda given up on my overclocking tries because of my limited cooling, but what would you suggest i overclock it too and with what specs, because all my attempts caused it to go up pass 70c even with the side of the case taken off and a big fan blowing into it, so if you guys can please suggest a resenable overclocking speed and stuff...just enough to get me to get some more fps in call of duty 4 with this massive bottleneck i have, lol, please do, thanks


----------



## go4life

bump for my old thread








Anything fun happened? Haven't checked on here for a while!


----------



## slickwilly

hello go4life, I finished my water block
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...thread-52.html
I have not installed it yet, I am waiting for my Evga GTX285 water block it is supposed to be delivered on Monday


----------



## hitrun222

So I've posted in here a few times and you guys have been really helpful, but of course I have some more questions that perhaps you may be able to help me out with. I am still kind of having some trouble getting my Q6600 stable at 3.6 and I'm raising the vcore in hopes that it may help, BSOD reads something about a clock cycle interrupt. BIOS is set at 1.48125v, and CPU-Z reads 1.456 at idle and under load.

So my question I guess is this, is the vcore the right thing to by upping for this BSOD, it will be running fine for several hours and then all of a sudden it blue screens, most recent occurrence was while browsing OCN in firefox. Also, idle temps are 44, 44, 35, 36. This seems kind of high to me, especially with my watercooling setup, ambient is around 28 I think (I only have an infrared thermometer), it is summer but even during winter core temps only drop like 2 or 3 degrees lower.

vcore-1.48125
DRAM-2.110
HT-1.44
NB-1.44
SB-auto

Thanks for any help









Hey go4life!

EDIT: Oh yeah, 1.25 VID on the Q6600 and also it is a G0


----------



## Quatrix

hitrun, can't answer most of your questions, but I wouldn't worry about those temperatures. My Q9400 2.66 idles around 38/38/35/34, same room temperature. Yours don't seem bad for 3.6. Water vs. air shouldn't matter as long as the resulting temperatures are okay. What about at load?


----------



## hitrun222

At load actually seems really high to me, Prime95 can push it to 70 on the two cores that are always higher. Intel burn test can push it to about 75 but only for a second and then it drops back down and then back up and then down...Load temps in particular seem really high for me considering my watercooling setup. Swiftech GTZ CPU block, MCR-320-QP rad with 6x110CFM Scythe fans in push-pull, and MCP355 pump with the XSPC res top all contained in my Rocketfish case that I got from Mmansueto on here.


----------



## slickwilly

hit what are you using to monitor those temps ?

ASUS PC Probe does the same thing on my board under load, temps go up to high fifties and then spike to 75 for maybe 3 seconds and then drop back to the fifties, then back up again. This is why I use real temp when I am stress testing
(edit)
Got my Evga water block today.


----------



## hitrun222

I'm using Real Temp 3.00, I haven't used ASUS PC Probe since my old Pentium 4 like 6 years ago lol. Real Temp like hops between 75 and 68 or somewhere around there during Intel Burn Test. Prime95 is far more consistent around 70, maybe less if it is a cooler day. But still, to me that seems a little high for my watercooling setup. I mean it isn't like to a dangerous temp or anything, I would just expect it to be better with the money that I sunk into the watercooling components, right now it kinda sits around the same performance as my Zalman 9700, which I find really kind of sad for my equipment.


----------



## Toadus

Nobody out there who can help me?


----------



## ljapilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toadus*


Nobody out there who can help me?










Did not see any question..


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


hello go4life, I finished my water block
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...thread-52.html
I have not installed it yet, I am waiting for my Evga GTX285 water block it is supposed to be delivered on Monday


very nice man!
What kind of WC equipment do you have? Are you going to do 1 loop or maybe 2 or 3? Cheers









@ hitrun, so you bought that rocketfish! I really wanted it, but I had no money at the time









anyways, your q6600 was a 1.25v vid? you should be able to get more than 3.6ghz then! maybe you can get 3.8ghz even on this board!







EDIT: how are your temps?


----------



## hitrun222

Yeah it was me who bought that rocketfish, sorries









Yeah it is a 1.25v vid, I have not thought about pushing it higher yet, I am still struggling to get it stable at 3.6 and that is at 1.48125v right now. I'm really not sure what to do to get it stable, I posted my temps and volts on the last page but I will put them up again so you can take a look and not have to search.

vcore-1.48125v
DRAM-2.110
HT-1.44v
NB-1.44v
SB-auto

Idle-43,43,34,34 usually (seems really high to me for my watercooling)
Load-70,70,65,65 or so using Prime95
peaks to 75,75,70,70 or so for Intel Burn Test v2

Maybe you could offer me some advice on how to at least get it stable at 3.6GHz, 3.8 would be awesome if we could get it stable. I am still very much so an overclocking noob so I am not really 100% sure on what to do to get this stabilized or to push it higher and stable.


----------



## ljapilot

Well first thing I would do is get your temps under control. Those seem to high for water cooling. Once that is done. Then we can start on it again.

Are you running your RAM at stock settings?? If not bring them back down to stock until we get your CPU stable. Put your SB setting on 1.5 I think that is the lowest. Dont know if that makes a difference but have heard never have anything on auto.

If that does not make it stable I would up yoru vcore to 1.5 and see if that makes it stable. If that does not I would not try unless you dont want your system to last very long.

Good Luck


----------



## hitrun222

Yeah I know that those temps are high, but I really don't know what to do about it. I'm using AC5, 6x110CFM Scythe fans in push/pull on my MCR-QP 320 rad. The coolant is coming straight from the rad into the CPU, out to the pump, and then back to the rad.

RAM is at stock settings, 2.110v (closest this board will do), 800MHz, 4-4-4-12 timings, exactly what Corsair states as stock for this set.

I don't really have much problem upping the voltage, it's just that a 1.25v VID chip shouldn't require this much should it? Unless I just got a weird chip.


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitrun222*


Yeah I know that those temps are high, but I really don't know what to do about it. I'm using AC5, 6x110CFM Scythe fans in push/pull on my MCR-QP 320 rad. The coolant is coming straight from the rad into the CPU, out to the pump, and then back to the rad.

RAM is at stock settings, 2.110v (closest this board will do), 800MHz, 4-4-4-12 timings, exactly what Corsair states as stock for this set.

I don't really have much problem upping the voltage, it's just that a 1.25v VID chip shouldn't require this much should it? Unless I just got a weird chip.


You should have the the pumps outlet to the waterblocks inlet first, then you will see dramatic temparature drops.(note** reseat with AS5)

And for the push n pull - You should have the pull side on a higher rpm then the push otherwise you will have trapped air flow.


----------



## hitrun222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


You should have the the pumps outlet to the waterblocks inlet first, then you will see dramatic temparature drops.(note** reseat with AS5)

And for the push n pull - You should have the pull side on a higher rpm then the push otherwise you will have trapped air flow.


Why from the pump straight into the cpu block, don't you get some heat from the pump then going into the cpu block? I figured go straight from the rad to the cpu block in order to have the coolant be the coolest it could possibly be. Or are you thinking that having the pressure straight from the pump would be more beneficial than the reduced pressure that you may have coming from the rad into the cpu block.

For push/pull setups, or for fans in general, I have heard that you want to have matching RPM's so the faster ones won't burn out the slower ones when they are that close together.

Feel free to correct me on any of those thoughts if I am wrong.


----------



## sha

Why from the pump?
Answer: Its on the Installation guide, Swiftech recommends for the pump's oultet to the inlet of the block for better performance and better temps.
( I could of scanned my installation guide of the swifty but couldnt cuz, I have no scanner sorry)









For push/pull reference?
Answer: Since you have it at a pull and push phase it works as a chamber like a tunnell to be exact, It is best when the pull is like example: 2200rpm's and the push is like 1700 to 1900rpm's you know what I mean the push cannot be greater or equal of the pull.








I had the fans in so many ways that, i found this way was the best way and it gave me the best load temps for a Q6600 @ 3.60GHz, My temps at load was without the processor being lapped 55 55 51 51.
And the processor being lapped gave me better temps, which is 44 44 40 40 when on prime95.


----------



## Toadus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljapilot*


Did not see any question..


Please go back a few pages...


----------



## Toadus

First post on page 189.


----------



## sha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toadus* 
Hi there folks! This is my first post here on Overclockers.net!! Yay









After reading this entire 188 page thread, I still can't find the answer I'm looking for, so if ANYONE can offer some advice, I would appreciate it very much!

So here's my story thus far. I have a P5N-D motherboard and a Q9400 processor, and for the life of me, I cannot OC it any more than 3.2ghz as Windows ALWAYS gives me the same BSOD: IRQL_Less_Than_Or_Equal. It's odd too, as it doesn't hint towards the processor being the problem, as I've had the likes of Prime95 run fine for some time. It's only when you click around in Windows, opening up applications that it decides to go poop. Normally it will happen within minutes after booting the OS.

My current voltages are:

VCore: 1.4v in BIOS - Shows 1.36 in CPU-Z
HT: 1.44
NB: 1.44
SB: 1.6 or Auto (Makes no odds)

I have 2 x 2gb DIMMs of Corsair Dominator 8500 RAM. I've currently got the timings set to what the manufacturer recommends when running at 1066mhz which is: 5-5-5-15. Voltage is 2.17v (2.1 recommended) I have the RAM unlinked and set to 1000mhz within the BIOS. I've tried setting all of the RAM settings back to stock and this has had no impact on the BSOD problem. I've tried using Sync mode too...

I'm currently running at 3.2ghz stable, and if I try to go to 3.3ghz or more, that's where it all goes horribly wrong. I've tried upping the HT and NB to 1.6v, again, made no impact on this issue.

I have a fan on the NB, and the CPU has really good cooling. When running Prime95 while @ 3.4ghz, the cores were barely getting to mid 40c's.

Can anyone please help me? Many thanks in advance!









VCore: 1.4v in BIOS - *Shows 1.36 in CPU-Z* <-- Is this the actual voltage on CPU when on full load with prime95 ( re-check that )
HT: *1.44* Keep HT minus 0.3 volts from the vcore
NB: *1.44* Also keep northbridge on 1.40
SB: *1.6 or Auto* (Makes no odds) Leave on Auto

*note:* Take that northbridge fan out since you have Fan for processor you need to put NB fan on when you going water cooling, and another thing have the rams on the same color slots with 1000MHz in BIOS with 2.1 volts.

Hope this helps


----------



## ljapilot

Well I am going to disagree with sha about the NB fan. This NB gets hot I would leave that fan on but that is up to you.

Second reading all the post I got lost with all you have done so I would clear the CMOS and start from scratch. When you start from scratch put the RAM on 800mhz. That is what the motherboard supports so that is where I would start. All your other settings looked good except the SB I would just go ahead and put that on 1.5. Then start trying again with just the CPU settings and vcore. Once you get it where you want it then start upping your RAM.

Good luck sorry I really did not give any new ideas. Keep us informed on what happens.

Also, 3.2 might be all you can get out of it. I know that is all i can get stable out of my Q6600.

One other thing to bring up. What drivers did you use for your motherboard?? I know when I first put mine together I was getting random BSOD's because I used the drivers from the CD that came with it. Download the new ones from Nvidia's website if you have not already.


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljapilot*


Well I am going to disagree with sha about the NB fan. This NB gets hot I would leave that fan on but that is up to you.

Second reading all the post I got lost with all you have done so I would clear the CMOS and start from scratch. When you start from scratch put the RAM on 800mhz. That is what the motherboard supports so that is where I would start. All your other settings looked good except the SB I would just go ahead and put that on 1.5. Then start trying again with just the CPU settings and vcore. Once you get it where you want it then start upping your RAM.

Good luck sorry I really did not give any new ideas. Keep us informed on what happens.

Also, 3.2 might be all you can get out of it. I know that is all i can get stable out of my Q6600.

One other thing to bring up. What drivers did you use for your motherboard?? I know when I first put mine together I was getting random BSOD's because I used the drivers from the CD that came with it. Download the new ones from Nvidia's website if you have not already.


There is nothing to disagree about, Its all black and white on the little booklet that came with the board on how to put the fan on with water cooling and aircooling.









(*note*** Due to mass production on all motherboards it is best to reseat the NB with Artic silver 5 evenly, cuz in the factory NB paste that they use they just put it on, its never even)









This board can do more then 3.20 with the Q6600 with the proper Bios update and bios settings.









And for the ram, I have the same as Toadus, those ram can get to 1066MHz but it will not be stable with this board the recommended ram speed is 1000
with 2.1 volts, It has to be underclocked even with the latest bios rev1001.

And for the Nvidia firmware update, The 185.85 is kinda a buggy with this board so I suggest staying with 182.50


----------



## hitrun222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


Why from the pump?
Answer: Its on the Installation guide, Swiftech recommends for the pump's oultet to the inlet of the block for better performance and better temps.
( I could of scanned my installation guide of the swifty but couldnt cuz, I have no scanner sorry)









For push/pull reference?
Answer: Since you have it at a pull and push phase it works as a chamber like a tunnell to be exact, It is best when the pull is like example: 2200rpm's and the push is like 1700 to 1900rpm's you know what I mean the push cannot be greater or equal of the pull.








I had the fans in so many ways that, i found this way was the best way and it gave me the best load temps for a Q6600 @ 3.60GHz, My temps at load was without the processor being lapped 55 55 51 51.
And the processor being lapped gave me better temps, which is 44 44 40 40 when on prime95.


Really, well that's interesting. See my pump didn't come with any instructions at all, just the pump in a white box with nothing else. I don't suppose it could hurt to change the tubing and some fans around.


----------



## go4life

wow hitrun that was some high temps! how hot is your NB? (btw congrats on the nice case)
now I read quick through the discussion here (so I might have skipped some







) and tried to get in to it, so here is my share:

first of all, how is your airflow in your case? how have you set up the fans, and do you have it clean when it comes to cables and so on, so it doesn't disturb the airflow? if you could give me a drawing or pic of how all your fans are, it would be great!

I also see you have the GTZ like me, it may be a stupid question, but did you use the right inlet and outlet port on the GTZ? I know another fella did it here on OCN, and it can give really negative effects on the temp! Also make sure that the GTZ is properly seated. And another thing, how much thermalpaste and what type did you use?

Also, the right way to put up a WC loop is in this order:
Res/fillport-pump-rad-cpu-any other blocks. This is what I was teached from the pro's here on OCN. This is also what ira-k and and Gir uses.

now, good luck and cheers


----------



## hitrun222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


wow hitrun that was some high temps! how hot is your NB? (btw congrats on the nice case)
now I read quick through the discussion here (so I might have skipped some







) and tried to get in to it, so here is my share:

first of all, how is your airflow in your case? how have you set up the fans, and do you have it clean when it comes to cables and so on, so it doesn't disturb the airflow? if you could give me a drawing or pic of how all your fans are, it would be great!

I also see you have the GTZ like me, it may be a stupid question, but did you use the right inlet and outlet port on the GTZ? I know another fella did it here on OCN, and it can give really negative effects on the temp! Also make sure that the GTZ is properly seated. And another thing, how much thermalpaste and what type did you use?

Also, the right way to put up a WC loop is in this order:
Res/fillport-pump-rad-cpu-any other blocks. This is what I was teached from the pro's here on OCN. This is also what ira-k and and Gir uses.

now, good luck and cheers










Yeah, the temps are ridiculous under load. Thanks on the congrats about the case. Everest Ultimate says 47Â°C for the motherboard, my infrared thermometer says 45Â°C, that seems warm too, I know the northbridge gets hot on these boards though.

Airflow seems good, I have 2x110CFM slipstreams on the front moving air in and 1x110CFM slipstream on the back also pulling in to supply air for the 6x110CFM slipstreams on my rad in push/pull mounted in the top of the case, I used the same system for the rad that was in the case, since you know the case I would think you know how it was setup...








The case is about as clean as I could get it really...









I'm pretty sure I used the right ports, the instructions said that the inlet was the one with the little dot next to it so that is the one I used...








I used Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste on the CPU and the NB. I did a test fit with some paste to see how it spread so here is a pic of the test, I used a little less when I re-seated it last night...
















My loop is setup exactly how you described it should be, that is also what I was taught by several people on here and it made perfectly good sense to me to have it that way.

Edit: Fixed the images, apparently OCN hates TPB's image hosting site


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitrun222*


Yeah, the temps are ridiculous under load. Thanks on the congrats about the case. Everest Ultimate says 47Â°C for the motherboard, my infrared thermometer says 45Â°C, that seems warm too, I know the northbridge gets hot on this board.

Airflow seems good, I have 2x110CFM slipstreams on the front moving air in and 1x110CFM slipstream on the back also pulling in to supply air for the 6x110CFM slipstreams on my rad in push/pull mounted in the top of the case, I used the same system for the rad that was in the case, since you know the case I would think you know how it was setup...
http://bayimg.com/cAahaAACi
The case is about as clean as I could get it really...
http://bayimg.com/cAahaAACi

I'm pretty sure I used the right ports, the instructions said that the inlet was the one with the little dot next to it so that is the one I used...
http://bayimg.com/cAaHgaaCI
I used Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste on the CPU and the NB. I did a test fit with some paste to see how it spread so here is a pic of the test, I used a little less when I re-seated it last night...
http://bayimg.com/CaAhJAacI
http://bayimg.com/caahkAaCI
My loop is setup exactly how you described it should be, that is also what I was taught by several people on here and it made perfectly good sense to me to have it that way.

Edit: lolz, apparently I don't know how to post images on this site, they've been edited to links instead


yeah it does get hot! are those temps under load or idle?
sounds pretty good to me on the airflow! but man, that have to make some sound with all those 110cfm fans on full speed!

it also looks like you have done a really good job on everything else, so this seems weird to me....

one thing I know how to fix, is you images!
you can either go to advanced post and push the picture button ``Insert Image`` or you can wrap this around your links.
like this


----------



## hitrun222

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
yeah it does get hot! are those temps under load or idle?
sounds pretty good to me on the airflow! but man, that have to make some sound with all those 110cfm fans on full speed!

it also looks like you have done a really good job on everything else, so this seems weird to me....

one thing I know how to fix, is you images!
you can either go to advanced post and push the picture button ``Insert Image`` or you can wrap this around your links.
like this [URL=http:/img]www.123.com[/img[/URL]]

[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif

Those temps are at idle actually, not sure on load, I just checked at idle real quick to respond to your post.
Yeah they make some noise, I'm actually pretty used to it and it doesn't really bother me, doesn't even keep me awake lol. But I'm used to drum corps tours and sleeping on charter buses so noise is not really an issue for me. My friends though, are just like how can you sit here next to this thing lol.

Yeah, on the images it's weird, I clicked on the insert image button and it asked for the link so I put it in and it put the wraps on there but it just left blank spots in my post. Maybe it's the image host, it's The Pirate Bays image host site lol.

Edit: Fixed the images, it was the image host, apparently OCN doesn't play nice with it.
EDIT: Do you think that maybe lapping it might alleviate some of the problem? Also, it seems to be taking lots of voltage to get it stable, and it's a 1.25, VID chip.


----------



## Toadus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sha*


VCore: 1.4v in BIOS - *Shows 1.36 in CPU-Z* <-- Is this the actual voltage on CPU when on full load with prime95 ( re-check that )
HT: *1.44* Keep HT minus 0.3 volts from the vcore
NB: *1.44* Also keep northbridge on 1.40
SB: *1.6 or Auto* (Makes no odds) Leave on Auto

*note: * Take that northbridge fan out since you have Fan for processor you need to put NB fan on when you going water cooling, and another thing have the rams on the same color slots with 1000MHz in BIOS with 2.1 volts.

Hope this helps










Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it.









I'll check out what CPU-Z shows the Vcore as when on full load. The figure I gave was on idle.

I can try lowering the HT and NB, but what I found in the past what that I couldn't even get Vista to load unless I had both these values on a high voltage. Upping the Vcore doesn't seem to bare any relevance here...

You've lost me on the NB fan comment though..


----------



## Toadus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljapilot*


Well I am going to disagree with sha about the NB fan. This NB gets hot I would leave that fan on but that is up to you.

Second reading all the post I got lost with all you have done so I would clear the CMOS and start from scratch. When you start from scratch put the RAM on 800mhz. That is what the motherboard supports so that is where I would start. All your other settings looked good except the SB I would just go ahead and put that on 1.5. Then start trying again with just the CPU settings and vcore. Once you get it where you want it then start upping your RAM.

Good luck sorry I really did not give any new ideas. Keep us informed on what happens.

Also, 3.2 might be all you can get out of it. I know that is all i can get stable out of my Q6600.

One other thing to bring up. What drivers did you use for your motherboard?? I know when I first put mine together I was getting random BSOD's because I used the drivers from the CD that came with it. Download the new ones from Nvidia's website if you have not already.


Thanks for the info!









I've tried changing the RAM to all sorts of values. I'll put it on 800mhz and leave it there! Should I still set manual voltages and timings when at 800mhz?

I'm using the latest chipset drivers from nVidia's web site. I was previously using the ones which came with my PC, but I was still getting the same BSOD's back then. I'm also using the latest BIOS firmware.

I was just browsing the Internet the night before last, and I got the same BSOD: IRQL_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL... Perfoming dump of physical memory... The PC doesn't have to be under any stress for this to happen. I re-booted, and during the Vista splash screenm where you see the horizontal green progress bar, the PC froze completely. I had to re-boot obviously. Since then, it's been faultless. So even at my current OC of 3.2ghz, it's still unstable. Funny thing is, I like to play games like COD5 etc, and these put a lot more stress on the system than clicking about in Vista, yet I've never had a BSOD when playing games, it only happens during start-up, or when clicking about in Vista, such browsing the net...


----------



## sha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toadus* 
Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it.









I'll check out what CPU-Z shows the Vcore as when on full load. The figure I gave was on idle.

I can try lowering the HT and NB, but what I found in the past what that I couldn't even get Vista to load unless I had both these values on a high voltage. Upping the Vcore doesn't seem to bare any relevance here...

*You've lost me on the NB fan comment though*..

What I meant is for the NB fan, Is that if you have water cooling leave the fan on, If you dont have water cooling take it off. ( check the NB temp with the fan on first then check it again with it off see if it makes a difference.)


----------



## Toadus

Surely it can only help by having it on?


----------



## hitrun222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toadus*


Surely it can only help by having it on?


There is some thought that having it on while having a CPU cooler with a fan can disrupt the airflow for the CPU cooler. The instructions that come with that little fan do say to only use it with passive or water cooling but I don't think it matters. I personally put it on even when I had air cooling and it didn't affect my CPU temps or anything, it just did it's job of keeping the NB cooler cause that sucker gets hot! I would definitely have it on to keep the NB temps under control.


----------



## ljapilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toadus*


Thanks for the info!









I've tried changing the RAM to all sorts of values. I'll put it on 800mhz and leave it there! Should I still set manual voltages and timings when at 800mhz?

I'm using the latest chipset drivers from nVidia's web site. I was previously using the ones which came with my PC, but I was still getting the same BSOD's back then. I'm also using the latest BIOS firmware.

I was just browsing the Internet the night before last, and I got the same BSOD: IRQL_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL... Perfoming dump of physical memory... The PC doesn't have to be under any stress for this to happen. I re-booted, and during the Vista splash screenm where you see the horizontal green progress bar, the PC froze completely. I had to re-boot obviously. Since then, it's been faultless. So even at my current OC of 3.2ghz, it's still unstable. Funny thing is, I like to play games like COD5 etc, and these put a lot more stress on the system than clicking about in Vista, yet I've never had a BSOD when playing games, it only happens during start-up, or when clicking about in Vista, such browsing the net...










I would still set manual timings and voltages when at 800mhz. I am sure you can put your ram at higher settings once you get things worked out just like dealing with one thing at a time.

When you updated your motherboard drivers did you delete the old ones first or just install the new ones?? If you just installed the new ones try deleting all your nvidia drivers and start from scratch installing them.

Still thinking its more of a software problem.

Good luck keep us updated.


----------



## Toadus

I should probably say that the CPU temps are not an issue at all. I can't get much heat in them at all...

With regards to the motherboard drivers, yes, I've done a clean re-installation.


----------



## Toadus

OK, my BIOS settings are now:

Vcore: 1.4
HT: 1.38
NB: 1.4
SB: Auto

Memory is at 800mhz and I've manually set the timings to 5-5-5-18. The BIOS would not let me set the voltage to the recommended 1.8v. 1.85v is the lowest available, so i've set it to AUTO. Also, the BIOS would only let me have the HT at either 1.36 or 1.38, so I've gone with 1.38. So that's 0.02 less than the Vcore. Is that about right then? Sha, you said to have it at 0.3v less than the Vcore. Was that a type-o? I can't set the HT voltage to a value that low... The minimum was about 1.25v I think. So I'm guessing you mean't 0.03v?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitrun222*


Those temps are at idle actually, not sure on load, I just checked at idle real quick to respond to your post.
Yeah they make some noise, I'm actually pretty used to it and it doesn't really bother me, doesn't even keep me awake lol. But I'm used to drum corps tours and sleeping on charter buses so noise is not really an issue for me. My friends though, are just like how can you sit here next to this thing lol.

Yeah, on the images it's weird, I clicked on the insert image button and it asked for the link so I put it in and it put the wraps on there but it just left blank spots in my post. Maybe it's the image host, it's The Pirate Bays image host site lol.

Edit: Fixed the images, it was the image host, apparently OCN doesn't play nice with it.
EDIT: Do you think that maybe lapping it might alleviate some of the problem? Also, it seems to be taking lots of voltage to get it stable, and it's a 1.25, VID chip.


ouch! Stress test for 1hour, and then take the temp...
haha, sounds fun! I have my ultra kaze 2k's on 1200rpm, its to much for me else







(unless I benchmark that is^^)

a good picture site is picturepush.com!

lapping usually takes off 1-5c, so if you want to take away your warranty and make it harder to sell go ahead!


----------



## hitrun222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


ouch! Stress test for 1hour, and then take the temp...
haha, sounds fun! I have my ultra kaze 2k's on 1200rpm, its to much for me else







(unless I benchmark that is^^)

a good picture site is picturepush.com!

lapping usually takes off 1-5c, so if you want to take away your warranty and make it harder to sell go ahead!


Okie dokie, will do and I'll report back.

I will have to look into picturepush, photobucket worked for me when I posted those and I already have an account and everything.

Voiding the warranty doesn't really concern me, I will never need it since I will prolly have something else by the time it dies and I don't sell my computer parts, never know when ya might need something.


----------



## sha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toadus* 
OK, my BIOS settings are now:

Vcore: 1.4
HT: 1.38
NB: 1.4
SB: Auto

Memory is at 800mhz and I've manually set the timings to 5-5-5-18. The BIOS would not let me set the voltage to the recommended 1.8v. 1.85v is the lowest available, so i've set it to AUTO. Also, the BIOS would only let me have the HT at either 1.36 or 1.38, so I've gone with 1.38. So that's 0.02 less than the Vcore. Is that about right then? Sha, you said to have it at 0.3v less than the Vcore. Was that a type-o? I can't set the HT voltage to a value that low... The minimum was about 1.25v I think. So I'm guessing you mean't 0.03v?


Is that the bios settings you have for the [email protected]?
Whats the FSB you have it on?
An what is the vcore? When you have it on full load with prime95 have cpuz loaded when testing with p95 it will show if there is a vcore drop.
If there is a drop you might wanna do the pencil mod!
*DO NOT* go over the recommended voltage on that chip!


----------



## Toadus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sha* 
Is that the bios settings you have for the [email protected]?
Whats the FSB you have it on?
An what is the vcore? When you have it on full load with prime95 have cpuz loaded when testing with p95 it will show if there is a vcore drop.
If there is a drop you might wanna do the pencil mod!
*DO NOT* go over the recommended voltage on that chip!

Yes, those are my 3.2ghz settings.

My FSB is set to 1600, so 400mhz in reality.

Vcore in BIOS is 1.4v. Vcore in CPU-Z shows 1.36v. I haven't checked the Vcore during max load. 1.36v is at idle.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitrun222* 
Okie dokie, will do and I'll report back.

I will have to look into picturepush, photobucket worked for me when I posted those and I already have an account and everything.

Voiding the warranty doesn't really concern me, I will never need it since I will prolly have something else by the time it dies and I don't sell my computer parts, never know when ya might need something.

good!

I like picturepush better than all the others, a little more advanced setup (not to hard) and its much better when you get in to it.

Well then I say, lap away


----------



## raydotulung

Hi Guys.. need to know.. will GTX 295 works on my system?
P45 chipset and 700 watt PSU?

Thx


----------



## ljapilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raydotulung* 
Hi Guys.. need to know.. will GTX 295 works on my system?
P45 chipset and 700 watt PSU?

Thx

Dont know why not. Dont know why asked here either.


----------



## Quatrix

I've been running my Q9400 at 3.15 GHz without any problems. Prime95 and Memtest run smoothly. Core temperatures are 34 - 39 idle and 62 - 70 loaded (Prime95 small FFTs). VID is 1.2125. CPU-Z shows the core voltage at 1.36 idle and 1.312 loaded. As soon as I bump up the CPU to 3.20 GHz (FSB 1575 -> 1600), XP Pro gives me an IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL blue screen and other errors. My BIOS settings are shown below. Note that the memory is slightly overclocked to 900 MHz, but I get the same IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error with the memory at stock 800 MHz and the CPU at 3.20 GHz. Any idea what might cause all the problems with an increase of only .05 GHz?

CPU Internal Thermal Control: Auto
Limit CPUID MaxVal: Disabled
Enhanced C1 (C1E): Disabled
CPU C State Capability: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Virtualization Technology: Enabled
CPU Multiplier: 8.0
Enhanced Intel Speedstep Tech: Disabled

NB PCIE Frequency (MHz): 100

VCore Voltage: 1.39375 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.910 V
HT Voltage: 1.40 V
NB Chipset Voltage: 1.40 V
SB Chipset Voltage: 1.50 V

FSB - Memory Clock Mode: Unlinked
FSB (QDR), MHz: 1575 / 1600
MEM (DDR), MHz: 900


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raydotulung* 
Hi Guys.. need to know.. will GTX 295 works on my system?
P45 chipset and 700 watt PSU?

Thx

Hi there!

I think it would work very well for your system!
Have fun with the new GTX


----------



## neosyoshiran

hi
i have
q9400 3.2 ghz

FSB=1600

Bios 1001
VCore Voltage: 1.35V
DRAM Voltage: autoV
HT Voltage: 1.42 V
NB Chipset Voltage: 1.42 V
SB Chipset Voltage: 1.52 V

Memory Unliked FSB 1600 Mem 800
Kingstone (2x2048) kingstone kvr800d2n6/2g
its fine, work
but my objetive its 3.6
any gothelp with p5n-d?
thksx


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neosyoshiran* 
hi
i have
q9400 3.2 ghz

I can't get my Q9400 past 3.15. What kind of memory do you have?


----------



## Quatrix

In case anyone is interested...

http://support.asus.com/download/dow...us&model=P5N-D

P5N-D BIOS 1101 2009/06/03 update
1. Support auto switch between diode and PECI modes for CPU temperature reading under Hardware Monitor.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quatrix* 
In case anyone is interested...

http://support.asus.com/download/dow...us&model=P5N-D

P5N-D BIOS 1101 2009/06/03 update
1. Support auto switch between diode and PECI modes for CPU temperature reading under Hardware Monitor.


Cool
Maybe this will take care of the temp readings being about 10 degrees
high.

By the way just got new PC's at work, HP's with 2 gig of ram and an Intel E8400. old machines were Dell with 512 mb. ram and an slow #** P4


----------



## Toadus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quatrix* 
I've been running my Q9400 at 3.15 GHz without any problems. Prime95 and Memtest run smoothly. Core temperatures are 34 - 39 idle and 62 - 70 loaded (Prime95 small FFTs). VID is 1.2125. CPU-Z shows the core voltage at 1.36 idle and 1.312 loaded. As soon as I bump up the CPU to 3.20 GHz (FSB 1575 -> 1600), XP Pro gives me an IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL blue screen and other errors. My BIOS settings are shown below. Note that the memory is slightly overclocked to 900 MHz, but I get the same IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error with the memory at stock 800 MHz and the CPU at 3.20 GHz. Any idea what might cause all the problems with an increase of only .05 GHz?

CPU Internal Thermal Control: Auto
Limit CPUID MaxVal: Disabled
Enhanced C1 (C1E): Disabled
CPU C State Capability: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Virtualization Technology: Enabled
CPU Multiplier: 8.0
Enhanced Intel Speedstep Tech: Disabled

NB PCIE Frequency (MHz): 100

VCore Voltage: 1.39375 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.910 V
HT Voltage: 1.40 V
NB Chipset Voltage: 1.40 V
SB Chipset Voltage: 1.50 V

FSB - Memory Clock Mode: Unlinked
FSB (QDR), MHz: 1575 / 1600
MEM (DDR), MHz: 900

Hi there.

Have you read my posts a few pages back? I have the same CPU and motherboard as you, possibly the same memory too, and I have the exact same problem. I'm stuck at 3.2ghz. If I go any further, I get the same IRQL_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL bsod's. Interesting... I'm guessing the problem isn't software related then!


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toadus*


Have you read my posts a few pages back? I have the same CPU and motherboard as you, possibly the same memory too, and I have the exact same problem. I'm stuck at 3.2ghz. If I go any further, I get the same IRQL_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL bsod's. Interesting... I'm guessing the problem isn't software related then!


Although I'm still playing with different settings, I'm starting to suspect that the memory (TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX) is holding me back. My previous settings weren't as stable as I thought. The Prime95 "blend" test showed memory errors. I've backed off to 3.10 GHz and changed some of the memory settings, and now everything looks good.

One strange thing is that certain settings might seem perfectly stable one time and not even let me boot another. Maybe I shouldn't mess with this stuff if it's so sensitive, especially after I got a message that one of my XP registry copies got corrupted (due to improper memory timings?). Unless I come across a great deal on 1066 MHz RAM, I'll probably stay at 3.10 / 1550 / 930 / 5-5-5-18.


----------



## sha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quatrix*


Although I'm still playing with different settings, I'm starting to suspect that the memory (TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX) is holding me back. My previous settings weren't as stable as I thought. The Prime95 "blend" test showed memory errors. I've backed off to 3.10 GHz and changed some of the memory settings, and now everything looks good.

One strange thing is that certain settings might seem perfectly stable one time and not even let me boot another. Maybe I shouldn't mess with this stuff if it's so sensitive, especially after I got a message that one of my XP registry copies got corrupted (due to improper memory timings?). Unless I come across a great deal on 1066 MHz RAM, I'll probably stay at 3.10 / 1550 / 930 / 5-5-5-18.


I think that the p5nd has fsb holes with q9400, Like the q6600 with the p5n e sli. very hard to OC'


----------



## go4life

ouch! Hope you guys can fix it


----------



## Toadus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quatrix*


Although I'm still playing with different settings, I'm starting to suspect that the memory (TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX) is holding me back. My previous settings weren't as stable as I thought. The Prime95 "blend" test showed memory errors. I've backed off to 3.10 GHz and changed some of the memory settings, and now everything looks good.

One strange thing is that certain settings might seem perfectly stable one time and not even let me boot another. Maybe I shouldn't mess with this stuff if it's so sensitive, especially after I got a message that one of my XP registry copies got corrupted (due to improper memory timings?). Unless I come across a great deal on 1066 MHz RAM, I'll probably stay at 3.10 / 1550 / 930 / 5-5-5-18.


I've been running my RAM at 1000mhz, 5-5-5-15, 2.1v, and it makes no difference at all. The problem is not your RAM...


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toadus*


I've been running my RAM at 1000mhz, 5-5-5-15, 2.1v, and it makes no difference at all. The problem is not your RAM...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't you using PC2-8500 1066 MHz? If so, mine is PC2-6400 800 MHz, and that could be the difference. I start getting Memtest errors when I push the CPU to 3.20 without touching anything else or push the memory higher than ~930 without any other changes.


----------



## neosyoshiran

hi
i update my bios for 1101

test with super PI for 2 hrs.
my config its
Asus p5n-d bios 1101 - 9800 gtx+ in SLI 
Q9400 to 3.2 ghz

Bios 1101
VCore Voltage: 1.36V
DRAM Voltage: autoV
HT Voltage: 1.44 V
NB Chipset Voltage: 1.44 V
SB Chipset Voltage: 1.52 V

Memory linked FSB 1600 Mem 800
Kingstone (2x2048) kingstone kvr800d2n6/2g
work is stable bechamkar for 3dmax vantage its:
P-13472
Gpu-11248
Cpu-33132


----------



## Toadus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quatrix* 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't you using PC2-8500 1066 MHz? If so, mine is PC2-6400 800 MHz, and that could be the difference. I start getting Memtest errors when I push the CPU to 3.20 without touching anything else or push the memory higher than ~930 without any other changes.

Why are you OC'ing your RAM anyway?

I don't think it makes any difference with regard to the BSODs. I get the same IRQL_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL no matter what I do with my RAM. It's the motherboard...


----------



## Wag

I'm going to need some help- I'm a total newbie to this mobo:

I flashed the BIOS to 1101 and I'm running a Q9550 which CPU-Z identifies as:

Core Voltage 1.280 V
Multiplier 6x (probably because C1E is still on)

But as far as memory goes, I have the higher end Viper PC-8500 EPP memory, which you have to configure as such, otherwise it defaults to PC-6400.

I have a pretty hefty heatsync, I Xigmatek S-1283 so I should be able to get a decent o/c out of the thing. I'm just inexperienced with this board.


----------



## go4life

well wag, this board is pretty simple and straight forward compared to more expensive motherboards, so you should have no problem to OC


----------



## Wag

OK, I managed to get it into Vista 64 at 3.4GHz (yes, I know not a big O/C) FSB 1600.

1. Why does CPU-Z show the multiplier switching back and forth between 6.0 and 8.5? It should be 6.0 all the time, shouldn't it? CPU-Z shows it switching back and forth between 3.4GHz and 2.4GHz. Am I doing something wrong?

Also, should I turn off "Execute Disable Bit" and "Virtualization Tech" in the CPU settings?


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wag* 
1. Why does CPU-Z show the multiplier switching back and forth between 6.0 and 8.5? It should be 6.0 all the time, shouldn't it? CPU-Z shows it switching back and forth between 3.4GHz and 2.4GHz. Am I doing something wrong?

That's normal. It runs slower when CPU utililization is low to save energy.


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toadus*


Why are you OC'ing your RAM anyway?

I don't think it makes any difference with regard to the BSODs. I get the same IRQL_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL no matter what I do with my RAM. It's the motherboard...


I overclock the RAM to keep up with the CPU. Right now I'm running at 3.10/1550/930. If I push the RAM to 945 or higher I start getting memory errors in Prime95. I also get errors if I lower it back to 800. Prime95 only runs smoothly at 930, which is the default "linked" speed with the FSB at 1550. Some people say to overclock the CPU and memory separately, but I've also seen some evidence that unlinking the FSB and memory speeds can cause stability problems. If anyone has an idea what else might cause the memory errors when I set the speed lower or higher than 930, I'm listening.

By the way, I no longer get the BSOD when I try 3.20 GHz, but I do get errors in both Memtest and Prime95, again suggesting that the memory can't keep up.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wag* 
OK, I managed to get it into Vista 64 at 3.4GHz (yes, I know not a big O/C) FSB 1600.

1. Why does CPU-Z show the multiplier switching back and forth between 6.0 and 8.5? It should be 6.0 all the time, shouldn't it? CPU-Z shows it switching back and forth between 3.4GHz and 2.4GHz. Am I doing something wrong?

Also, should I turn off "Execute Disable Bit" and "Virtualization Tech" in the CPU settings?

turn off intel speedstep and c1e, the multiplier should be at what you set it in bios, apperently you set it to 8.5!


----------



## Toadus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quatrix*


I overclock the RAM to keep up with the CPU. Right now I'm running at 3.10/1550/930. If I push the RAM to 945 or higher I start getting memory errors in Prime95. I also get errors if I lower it back to 800. Prime95 only runs smoothly at 930, which is the default "linked" speed with the FSB at 1550. Some people say to overclock the CPU and memory separately, but I've also seen some evidence that unlinking the FSB and memory speeds can cause stability problems. If anyone has an idea what else might cause the memory errors when I set the speed lower or higher than 930, I'm listening.

By the way, I no longer get the BSOD when I try 3.20 GHz, but I do get errors in both Memtest and Prime95, again suggesting that the memory can't keep up.


If you set it to 800mhz, like it's designed to run, and you still get memory errors, the RAM is either faulty or your OC is unstable, most likely the motherboard causing the issue. You don't OC the RAM to keep up with the increase in FSB. Most heavy OC'ers will down clock their RAM...


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toadus* 
If you set it to 800mhz, like it's designed to run, and you still get memory errors, the RAM is either faulty or your OC is unstable, most likely the motherboard causing the issue. You don't OC the RAM to keep up with the increase in FSB. Most heavy OC'ers will down clock their RAM...

Thanks for the info. The memory tested fine with no overclocking, so maybe I just hit a motherboard limitation. Either way I'm stuck, but 16% is better than nothing.


----------



## Wag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


turn off intel speedstep and c1e, the multiplier should be at what you set it in bios, apperently you set it to 8.5!










Yep. Got it. Thx.

Now, about ram. My ram is defaults to 6400 although it is the green Patriot Viper SLI kind which is supposed to be 8500. So right now I have the settings set at "Synced". What's the best way to nudge it faster?

Also, what's a good o/c overall for a Q9550?


----------



## Quatrix

Crysis crashes at 3.10/1550/930 despite the "stable" Memtest and Prime95 results. I give up. Considering the cost of the Q9400 (upgrade from E6850 3.0 GHz), the amount of time I've spent trying to get this working, and how much my time is worth, I could have just gone the i7 route.


----------



## raydotulung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Hi there!

I think it would work very well for your system!
Have fun with the new GTX











Hi go4life,

U r right my GURU, its works!! with right settings this card work like a charm. In the beginning I was worry with P45 chipset (not NVIDIA) cuz GTX295 has 2 GPU's and the last thing is my PSU.

Now I'm trying to learn how to overclock my Graphics Card
BTW, thanks to this thread cuz this is where I learned to OC









Last thing is.. "Anti Wife System"?? u r also right.. just don't let them know what we are doing...


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wag*


Yep. Got it. Thx.

Now, about ram. My ram is defaults to 6400 although it is the green Patriot Viper SLI kind which is supposed to be 8500. So right now I have the settings set at "Synced". What's the best way to nudge it faster?

Also, what's a good o/c overall for a Q9550?


np!

you wont get much more than 1000mhz on the ram on this board, since it only supports 800mhz max by default! Set ram to unlinked, then you can push the ram to 1000mhz first and see if it is stable in games and prime95 blend! Also set the ram to the voltage it say on the package, and the right timings (probably 5-5-5-15)

I would say a good oc on a Q9550 is everything over 3.8ghz, I had my old Q9550 at 4ghz with 1.344v. That was with a P5Q-E motherboard though!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quatrix*


Crysis crashes at 3.10/1550/930 despite the "stable" Memtest and Prime95 results. I give up. Considering the cost of the Q9400 (upgrade from E6850 3.0 GHz), the amount of time I've spent trying to get this working, and how much my time is worth, I could have just gone the i7 route.


what settings did you use? First thought I had was that your PSU couldnt handle it, but the Corsair 850w should be overkill, so its not that! 
there is FSB holes in this motherboard, so at certain FSB speeds it won't get stable what so ever, so you could try to use a higher fsb with lower multiplier! Good luck!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raydotulung*


Hi go4life,

U r right my GURU, its works!! with right settings this card work like a charm. In the beginning I was worry with P45 chipset (not NVIDIA) cuz GTX295 has 2 GPU's and the last thing is my PSU.

Now I'm trying to learn how to overclock my Graphics Card
BTW, thanks to this thread cuz this is where I learned to OC









Last thing is.. "Anti Wife System"?? u r also right.. just don't let them know what we are doing...










Lol im a Guru? haha thanks









The P45 chipset is much better than any nvidia motherboard, in fact most nvidia boards is much worse overclockers than intel motherboards in the same class







you PSU is good enough, but if your overclocking hard and have A LOT of fans and pumps and lights and extra stuff like I do, you might have to upgrade your psu









How to OC graphics cards is really easy, download Rivatuner, then just put the core, shader and memory higher! Simple as that! But watch out, the GTX295 is damn hot, so when overclocking check that the temps don't go to far under gaming! (like over 85c)

lol yeah Anti-wife is kinda funny^^ she is in for an upgrade now though, so she's under construction untill next weekend!

Have fun with your new system!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raydotulung* 
Hi go4life,

U r right my GURU, its works!! with right settings this card work like a charm. In the beginning I was worry with P45 chipset (not NVIDIA) cuz GTX295 has 2 GPU's and the last thing is my PSU.

Now I'm trying to learn how to overclock my Graphics Card
BTW, thanks to this thread cuz this is where I learned to OC









Last thing is.. "Anti Wife System"?? u r also right.. just don't let them know what we are doing...









Another way to OC your card if it is an Evga card is to download
the Evga precision tool, it works the same as Rivatuner (almost) and is more nub friendly


----------



## raydotulung

Hey thanks slickwilly, will try to download Evga precision tool.. test it on 3dmark vantage, max temp is 75 on stock speed also with stock cooling.. i'll to keep it not more than 85 deg


----------



## slickwilly

ray if your card is an Evga card there is a copy of the tool on the disk that has a special skin for your 295


----------



## raydotulung

slickwilly, it works great.. now i dont hv to use rivatuner since i only need it to control my fans. Unfortunately mine is MSI not Evga, been looking for Evga all over Indonesia and its not here.


----------



## Dapuma

I'm using this Board with a E6600 Processor and running it stable(So far) for 5 hours with the following settings

Vcore; 1.42
NB 1.44
HT 1.44
SB Auto
Multi 9.0
FSB 1424

Figured i'd share in case anyone else is too cheap to upgrade but wants more performance like I did.


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raydotulung* 
Hey thanks slickwilly, will try to download Evga precision tool.. test it on 3dmark vantage, max temp is 75 on stock speed also with stock cooling.. i'll to keep it not more than 85 deg

Reviews show the GTX 275 (yes, I know you're talking about the 295) hitting 89+ degrees. That's perfectly normal and nothing to worry about. Just keep the fan on automatic control and it will adjust as needed. There's no need to second-guess NVIDIA's and EVGA's engineers who know exactly what temperatures are ideal and safe.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Is there a chance that doing the vdroop pencil mod would make wattage and voltage reading via software inaccurate??

Ever since I did the vdroop mod, Everest is not accurate with my cpu wattage reading and I've just started to notice that my +12V reading is all jacked up. Goes all the way down to 11.16v and back up to 11.46v if I'm lucky. It used to go between 11.7v - 11.9v depending on cpu and gpu load.

I've heard people say that some motherboards wont even post if they're getting under 11.4v, this is one reason why I think these readings are now inaccurate.


----------



## go4life

well never heard of that! In my experience everything goes better! you could take away the pencil mod and see how the volts are then!


----------



## Star_Ruler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


*Asus P5N-D 750i information/help thread!*

Hi!









So just changed the title to information thread, so new people can get something out of this









Well when I had this board some time ago I used this settings on my Q6600, and I will see if I can get some other info later









------------------------------------------------------------

*The P5N-D*

This is a great board for its money, you get a lot of the things its bigger brother 780i have for half the price! (I have owned both so I know..) And its quite good to! So you can`t go wrong with choosing this board!









*Specs:*










Cpu support: Socket 775, quad & duo, 45nm support.
Chipset: 750i
Memory: up to 8gb, support up to pc6400.
Audio: onboard 7.1 realtek
Pcie 2.0: 2 ports, support for SLi (16x16), (Edit: works with 8800gts 512mb in SLi a little tight but it works!)
Usb: 8x 2.0
Sata: 4x 3gb/s with support for raid 0,1,0+1,5

------------------------------------------------------------

*Overclocking*

*When you are overclocking, you need to test if the overclock is stable and watch temps (Try to keep temps under 70c load)

For testing you can either use Prime95, OCCT or Intel Burn test.

For checking temps you can either use Core temp, Real temp or Hardware monitor.

To check what vcore you have, and clock speeds and so on use CPU-Z.
* 
*Q6600 (and others):*

Note: You may have to add a little more vcore, since this board has a terrible vdroop! And if you cant get it stable at 3.6ghz, try 3.5ghz instead! And you don't always need so much volt like I had, since my vid on the Q6600 is 1.3250v..... So you can try lower if you get it stable at my settings first









Note2: Your ram will also overclock when you oc the cpu, so set the ram to unlinked or change the settings to something that works. 
Also ram often needs more volt than whats default in bios, so check that your ram have the correct amount of volt, and is running at the specs its supposed to. 
Example: Your ram is 800mhz 4-4-4-12 2.1v, but by bios default it may be 800mhz 5-5-5-15 1.8v, so check your specs and change them if they are wrong!









These settings can be used on q6700 and so on to









*For 3.6ghz I used this:*

Vcore 1.51v
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v
SB Auto
Multiplier 9x
FSB 1600

*For 3.2ghz I used this:*

Vcore 1.42v
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v
SB Auto
Multiplier 8x
Fsb 1600

*E8400 (and others):*

Note: You can use this settings on E8500 and E8600 to, if you got one of these I would recommend to use the highest multiplier possible which is x9.5 on the E8500 and x10 on the E8600, and lower the fsb so you get the same! If its stable oc further! Max safe vcore is 1.365v on the 45nm Intel cpu's! These settings can work on the Quad 45nm's to









*For 4ghz use this:*

Note: You can try to up the vcore to 1.4-1.42v depending on your vdroop! Just make sure it doesn't go over 1.37v in real time









Vcore 1.39v 
NB 1.4v
HT 1.4v
SB 1.5v
Multiplier use whats max on your cpu.

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Bios and downloads*

I had some problems with the original bios with overclocking, so I would recommend to download the latest bios! And yes, the Asus site is very slow and sometimes down...

Newest bios and downloads

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Vdroop mod*

Here is a link to ljapilot`s vdroop mod! Would be nice to have, since this board has a terrible vdroop!

Here is the link!
-----------------------------------------------------------

*Other thoughts*

1: Be carefull with your motherboard, one thing I noticed about the P5N-D is that it is very easy to break compared to other motherboards that are more stiff. So just take it easy and you will be fine









2: Update your bios! The original was with a lot of bugs, and didn`t work properly!

3: Enjoy your board!









*Made by go4life*










Go4Life, arent those voltages a little too high?? I have a Core Voltage of 1.120 according to CPUZ. Can you tell me what voltage i should increase mine to considering the vdroop?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Star_Ruler* 
Go4Life, arent those voltages a little too high?? I have a Core Voltage of 1.120 according to CPUZ. Can you tell me what voltage i should increase mine to considering the vdroop?

meh not really! If you have temps under 71c, you can use 1.5v safe on a Q6600.

But my Q6600 was bad, so I needed a lot of vcore to get 3.6ghz, so if you have a good chip you could get away with 1.4v vcore, so you can try my settings, then work downwards until you find out what your specific chip needs


----------



## slickwilly

I ordered an EP45-UD3R over the week end, can't wait too see what my ram and CPU will really do, will not even post at 1000mhz on the P5N-D might just be GSkill's tight fisted pollicie on head room (if it will run 1000mhz. then sell it as such)


----------



## go4life

nice! The UD3R is pretty decent!
Should get your E8400 to 4ghz with ease!

But hey, don't forget this thread, report how you do with your new board


----------



## slickwilly

I will and I will keep you informed of my progress with the NB WB I made for the P5N-D


----------



## go4life

Good! Can't wait to see how the WB ended up temp wise


----------



## UkGouki

<is now on 3.0ghz can no longer keep 3:6ghz stable and its summer now so temps not looking to well idling in the 40's now used to idle in the low 30's @ 3.6ghz lolz


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Good! Can't wait to see how the WB ended up temp wise









I think the biggest help that the NB water block will provide is returning the use of my first PCIe slot and maybe keeping my NB temps down below 40.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


<is now on 3.0ghz can no longer keep 3:6ghz stable and its summer now so temps not looking to well idling in the 40's now used to idle in the low 30's @ 3.6ghz lolz


what are your load temps?
Today it has rained and so on, so my load dropped 5c









Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I think the biggest help that the NB water block will provide is returning the use of my first PCIe slot and maybe keeping my NB temps down below 40.


well its a hot motherboard, just like my RIIE, glad I watercooled it hehe









EDIT: how long did it take for you to get that much in [email protected]?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


what are your load temps?
Today it has rained and so on, so my load dropped 5c









well its a hot motherboard, just like my RIIE, glad I watercooled it hehe









EDIT: how long did it take for you to get that much in [email protected]?


Right now I am folding on the GPU. GPU temp. is 63 c. CPU 42 c. NB 42 c.

but that is with my 250mm side fan on and the video card is in the lower
PCIe slot. If I move the card up 1 slot and leave the side panel containing
the large fan my Nb temps will go up as high as 60 c.


----------



## go4life

not to bad!

but how long did it take for you to get all your points in folding?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


not to bad!

but how long did it take for you to get all your points in folding?


I just stated folding on GPU in Nov.
I did it 24/7 for maybe the first two months now with the heat on I only fold at night, plus my power bill was getting out of hand


----------



## go4life

oh ok!

when you fold, does the run go for 24 hours, or could you fold like 4-5 hours a day?


----------



## slickwilly

I fold over night, maybe 8 hrs. no less than 6. depends on when I get off the computer and when I leave for work.
Today I left it on when I left for work, it has been cooling down a little so my PC is not competeing with the A/C unit


----------



## go4life

ah ok, because I heard something that you that one ``round`` is 24 hours, so that have kept me back hehe, but if you can stop when you want, maybe I will start folding!


----------



## slickwilly

The WU do have a dead line but it usually weeks not days.
If you disable cross fire you could have 3 WU running at the same time on your 3 4890


----------



## go4life

nice, what should PPD should I expect from each 4890?
Also, any idea what my CPU can do?


----------



## slickwilly

For the answers to all your folding questions and more simple look here
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l-threads.html


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
what are your load temps?
Today it has rained and so on, so my load dropped 5c









well its a hot motherboard, just like my RIIE, glad I watercooled it hehe









EDIT: how long did it take for you to get that much in [email protected]?

load at 56c at the mo used to load at 47 to 49c on avg


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


For the answers to all your folding questions and more simple look here
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l-threads.html


alright! thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


load at 56c at the mo used to load at 47 to 49c on avg


thats not to much!


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


alright! thanks

thats not to much!


it is @ stock i used to load 10c less at a 3.6ghz overclock









i also think ive got a dead sensor on core 1 all other cores are 5+c cooler than it...

im gonna do another clean out this week i cleaned it with dust off just over a week back that really helped drop temps big time!

next clean out will be my 6 monthly reseat of cpu cooler and clean new paste









hopefully that will sort the core 1 problem i seem to be having too :-/


----------



## go4life

heh









Is the core totally locked? or just to a certain value, and goes over that it shows right?

If it is the last, a bios flash could do the trick


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
heh









Is the core totally locked? or just to a certain value, and goes over that it shows right?

If it is the last, a bios flash could do the trick









yeah its the latter only at idle its locked once load starts they even out slightly but core 1 instead of being 5c hotter than the other 3 it drops to 3c hotter :-/


----------



## go4life

hmm, weird! its irritating, but not really a problem though, so as long as your chip is working its ok









how do you like your 26" sammy btw?

Also I love how this thread have turned into everything else than P5N-D talk lol


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hmm, weird! its irritating, but not really a problem though, so as long as your chip is working its ok









how do you like your 26" sammy btw?

Also I love how this thread have turned into everything else than P5N-D talk lol

it great 1920x1080p in games and full proper hd playback









back on topic

my p5nD is still rock solid stable running : 3.0ghz at the mo since doing a full clean and refit of my cooler idling at 33c load at 44c









vcore 1.2500
vram 2.110
ht 1.4
nb 1.4
sb auto


----------



## go4life

nice









Nice!
But its time to go further mate! Go for 3.6ghz


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
nice









Nice!
But its time to go further mate! Go for 3.6ghz









was on 3.6ghz stable im running at 3.0 for my summer overclock


----------



## go4life

haha I understand


----------



## slickwilly

I have finally got all most of my water gear in place. with CPU,NB and GPU water blocks on 
My CPU idles at 39 and loads with 2 core of FAH at 50.
My NB chip idles at 30 and maxes out at 35 with the same load.
My GPU idles at 36 and maxes at 50 under load from OCCT GPU test

I will get some screen shots as soon as I get the fan speed sorted out
(need longer wires)
D-tek V1, Evga GTX 285 Hydro copper block, my home made NB block for the chip set.

For pics of NB block check out the block heads thread
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...thread-52.html


----------



## go4life

sounds ok!
All in one loop or what?
Also what rads did you have again?


----------



## slickwilly

sorry
one loop, Black ice stealth GT triple, 3 Scythe Ultra kaze 3000

the loop goes like this
pump,CPU,NB,GPU,rad., res. back to pump


----------



## go4life

Add an extra 240







That will give nice temps


----------



## slickwilly

My intentions are to ether get a new case or mod this really old case I have that has great wire management, the mod would consist of putting the 320 in the bottom and a 220 in the top then the loop would be 
Res. Pump, CPU, NB, 220 rad. GPU 320 rad. then back to the res.
I have an old Corsair D4 pump so pressure and volume should not be a problem


----------



## go4life

nice









How is the D4?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


nice









How is the D4?


Not to loud, I game with head phones so I rarely here it
Now the Ulra kaze 3000 X 3 on full tilt is deafening!









By the way the D4 is a discontinued pump replaced by the D5 and D5 varo


----------



## kimosabi

lol this thread really rolls along. I still got the P5N-D, tempted to get it up and running in my old rig again.


----------



## Quatrix

This motherboard is driving me crazy. I had a Q9400 2.66 and Corsair 800 1.8 running (mostly) okay at 3.0/900. I just replaced the memory with somewhat higher-quality G.SKILL 1066, hoping I could get things more stable or possibly overclock more. All I did was swap out the memory and bump up the voltage to 2.05 (spec is 2.0 - 2.1). It wouldn't even get past the BIOS startup screen. I had to reset it to the default 2.66/800, and then everything seems okay. I've tried various settings from 2.66+ up to 3.2, and they all result in instability at BIOS startup, Memtest, Windows, or Prime95. In other words, I'm even worse off than before. Can the memory affect the overclocking "holes"?


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quatrix* 
This motherboard is driving me crazy. I had a Q9400 2.66 and Corsair 800 1.8 running (mostly) okay at 3.0/900. I just replaced the memory with somewhat higher-quality G.SKILL 1066, hoping I could get things more stable or possibly overclock more. All I did was swap out the memory and bump up the voltage to 2.05 (spec is 2.0 - 2.1). It wouldn't even get past the BIOS startup screen. I had to reset it to the default 2.66/800, and then everything seems okay. I've tried various settings from 2.66+ up to 3.2, and they all result in instability at BIOS startup, Memtest, Windows, or Prime95. In other words, I'm even worse off than before. Can the memory affect the overclocking "holes"?

The P5N-D won't work past 1000mHz memory-speed. IIRC I got 1020mHz *tops* out of this mobo with my Dominators. And that was on loose timings too.

To put things easy: You won't get that board running with any ram faster than 1000mHz. It won't take it.

You'll have to live with the FSB-holes. It's a Nvidia 750i chipset. Work yourself around them.

What you can do to squeeze the last bit of juice out of it is setting the RAM to Unlinked at the highest RAMspeed you can get the rig stable at. Then work your way from there.


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


The P5N-D won't work past 1000mHz memory-speed. IIRC I got 1020mHz *tops* out of this mobo with my Dominators. And that was on loose timings too.

To put things easy: You won't get that board running with any ram faster than 1000mHz. It won't take it.

You'll have to live with the FSB-holes. It's a Nvidia 750i chipset. Work yourself around them.

What you can do to squeeze the last bit of juice out of it is setting the RAM to Unlinked at the highest RAMspeed you can get the rig stable at. Then work your way from there.


Yeah, I read that elsewhere about the memory speed. I wasn't planning to go higher than 950 or 1000. I've been leaving it at the default 800 while I work on the CPU. Yes, there are holes, but I was doing fine at 3.0 GHz before I switched the memory. My question is why simply upgrading the memory would destabilize the CPU overclock.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


lol this thread really rolls along. I still got the P5N-D, tempted to get it up and running in my old rig again.










hehe why not, build a server or something!

OR, send it to me. I promise I wont rape it to hard oc wise.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quatrix*


Yeah, I read that elsewhere about the memory speed. I wasn't planning to go higher than 950 or 1000. I've been leaving it at the default 800 while I work on the CPU. Yes, there are holes, but I was doing fine at 3.0 GHz before I switched the memory. My question is why simply upgrading the memory would destabilize the CPU overclock.


sounds like you have wrong settings for your ram then. Have you set the ram to its default settings? you usually need to do that manually you see


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


sounds like you have wrong settings for your ram then. Have you set the ram to its default settings? you usually need to do that manually you see










Which settings are you referring to? I already increased the voltage to the 2.0 - 2.1 range, and I left the speed at 800 until I get the CPU overclocked again. The timings are on "auto", but manually setting them to 5-5-5-15 makes no difference.


----------



## go4life

usually thats all you got to do!
hmm, so it only got unstable when you swapped ram? Try to get it to 1000mhz and see if its stable then...

other than that, im not sure! The P5N-D is not officially supporting more than 800mhz ram, so you are not guaranteed to get it to work!


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


usually thats all you got to do!
hmm, so it only got unstable when you swapped ram? Try to get it to 1000mhz and see if its stable then...

other than that, im not sure! The P5N-D is not officially supporting more than 800mhz ram, so you are not guaranteed to get it to work!


Not officially supported, but technically the only difference is that it's RATED to run faster, right? Other than the higher voltage, it seems like the motherboard should have no idea whether it's 800 or 1066. I'll try inching up slowly again from 2.66/800 and see what happens.


----------



## JaCkHoLe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quatrix*


This motherboard is driving me crazy. I had a Q9400 2.66 and Corsair 800 1.8 running (mostly) okay at 3.0/900. I just replaced the memory with somewhat higher-quality G.SKILL 1066, hoping I could get things more stable or possibly overclock more. All I did was swap out the memory and bump up the voltage to 2.05 (spec is 2.0 - 2.1). It wouldn't even get past the BIOS startup screen. I had to reset it to the default 2.66/800, and then everything seems okay. I've tried various settings from 2.66+ up to 3.2, and they all result in instability at BIOS startup, Memtest, Windows, or Prime95. In other words, I'm even worse off than before. Can the memory affect the overclocking "holes"?


I'm actually having this EXACT same problem..... I bought some nice 1066 Patriot ram, clocked it at 800mhz, and now can not for the life of me get my cpu to overclock at all without instability. tempted to get me a EP45-UD3P


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaCkHoLe* 
I'm actually having this EXACT same problem..... I bought some nice 1066 Patriot ram, clocked it at 800mhz, and now can not for the life of me get my cpu to overclock at all without instability. tempted to get me a EP45-UD3P










If you get the Gigabyte be prepared for BIOS shock

My UD3R has so many different BIOS options, nothing like the simplicity
of the P5N-D BIOS


----------



## go4life

yeah, but its great to have that many settings..
I got 500fsb stable with my Q9650 and UD3P!


----------



## JaCkHoLe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


yeah, but its great to have that many settings..
I got 500fsb stable with my Q9650 and UD3P!


Exactly, then i can finally push my chip to its limits!! I had it mostly stable at 3.6ghz with this board (took lots of tweeking) but kept getting random memory errors, even after passing 8 hrs on prime95 small ffts. So thats when i bought this new ram thinking it may help, but it ended up causing me even more problems


----------



## go4life

thats a shame!
Well the UD3R or UD3P is really good motherboards, so you cant go wrong with them, at least not OC wise


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JaCkHoLe*


Exactly, then i can finally push my chip to its limits!! I had it mostly stable at 3.6ghz with this board (took lots of tweeking) but kept getting random memory errors, even after passing 8 hrs on prime95 small ffts. So thats when i bought this new ram thinking it may help, but it ended up causing me even more problems










The main restrictor in OCing on the P5N-D is memory speed. You will not get a high CPU overclock on a board that has these kinds of limitations on the RAM. Faster RAM = More CPU OC headroom. Unlinked RAM at say 800mHz limits the CPU if the CPU needs faster memory to keep up with it's own gigglez.









A small fft test shows only a stable CPU overclock. It doesn't calculate larger fft's such as memory, NB/SB etc. If you want a fully stable rig, not only cpu, you actually need to run a longer blend and/or large fft test after you've done a small fft run.


----------



## pcnuttie

Hi guys, i just registered cuz i looked all over the net to find a forum about this motherboard which i have and i'm glad to have found one. I have a P5N-d motherboard with a Intel Pentium E2180 and my Core Voltage is 1.152 V as it states on my Cpu-z eventhough in bios i know it's 1.20 unless i'm an idiot and don't know the difference between those lol. Anyhow. I'm at 2ghz stock settings. x10 but stays at x6 if not at load we all know what handles the changes in bios for this mobo, My Ram is a OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Reaper HPC 4GB Edition and it shows on my ram sticker the timmings are 5-5-5-18 (1.8) volts. Here's the weird thing.. in cpu-z my timmings are 6-6-6-31 isn't that odd cuz i set my Overclock auto feature Standard instead of Auto. it's 24 clocks and command rate is 2T. Is this accurate? It even shows 400mhz let alone in bios it shows i'm using 800mhz? perhaps CPU-Z error? Anyhow..I really wanna overclock this to 3ghz but i don't know how to do this step by step and i'm a huge noob at voltages, i'm using 550 watt power supply Logysis set-up but i have intentions of buying 700 watt power supply OCZ this weekend. Umm.. the last overclock i did was 960mhz and it crashed.. i can't even get this far but that was with my older tower and my airflow is crap, i haven't tried overclocking for awhile because i am not in the mood to re-apply thermal cuz the thermaltake Spin Q cooler unit is a pain in the ass to seat the push pins are stupid sometimes and i don't know how many times i nearly cut myself on these fins lol. 
I would appreciate step by step help how to overclock this to 3ghz or perhaps stay at 2.8 but i have been told the E2180 is a overclocking champ and i seen my max current can go up to 3800mhz i was shocked it shows that i am capable of going to that max but i never done that before.. I have a Antec tower now and i have great airflow so i shouldn't worry but i need specific instructions how to overclock this step by step without maybe making a big jump, look at me rambling here but help a gamer here cuz i wanna see if i can achieve this without any problems instead of buying a Quad Core







help please?


----------



## pcnuttie

Oh wait.. if i have the special features enabled to drop my cpu multiplier does it do the same for ram or is that toally seperated? Since i'm using the newest update cpu-z 1.52 version no way it's wrong. So maybe my timmings are off? Do so explain and help me with overclocking too if possible!


----------



## slickwilly

Welcome to OCN
PCnuttie I would suggest you fill in your system specs. via the user control panel

and for settings can you be more spacific about what your goals are

last regarding the CPU voltage some where in this thread there is a link to a pencil mod to help with this.


----------



## pcnuttie

Windows Vista 32bit Home Premium
4GB of ram OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Reaper HPC 4GB Edition
XFX 9800 GT video card 512 ram
Thermaltake Spin Q cooler CPU unit
E2180 Intel Pentium processor 2ghz
Logysis 550 Watt power supply
Antec 900 tower with plenty of airflow of course!

Anything else you need to know? let me know.. and thank you again.


----------



## slickwilly

I meant for you to fill out this form
http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## pcnuttie

I set my specs. Now tell me whatcha think!


----------



## go4life

looking good







welcome nuttie!

now can you explain a little shorter and simple what you need help with?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
I set my specs. Now tell me whatcha think!

You need more RAM
(edit for recom.)

I would suggest 2 gigs of DDR2 900 or 1000
I know the 1066 is cheap right now but my board will not post with 2 sticks of 1066 unless I lower the speeds to less than 1000


----------



## go4life

wow I just noticed that, 2gb at least man!


----------



## pcnuttie

So i need more ram to overclock?.. UGH.. no wonder.. I have thought of going 8GB with a 64bit but then again i could just buy 1066 ram, are you very sure it will work? I thought our motherboards are only limited at 800? Let me know I'll do some research and see if i can find one that'll work good for this motherboard.. I'm a huge fan of OCZ rams.


----------



## go4life

no, you wont need more ram to overclock, but speed and latency of the ram have something to say. Don't go with 8gb of ram, that will destroy the overclocking (the more chips = lower overclocking), I would just pick up some Corsair XMS2 2x2gb 800mhz 4-4-4-12 if I where you, they are cheap and good!

Its good to have at least 2gb today, since most tasks use a lot more memory than before! when you are on vista its pain with 512mb. It will also destroy your FPS in games!


----------



## pcnuttie

I do have at least 4gbs of ram but since i have 32bit it only shows 2.5gbs but why are you recommending only just 2gbs of ram? Shouldn't i have a little more just for gaming? 2 gbs isnt just enough if especially you're playing Crysis! I'm using OCZ ram 800mhz i don't see why i won't have a problem overclocking, why recommend only 2gbs? I haven't seen anyone at least tell me how to overclock? lol..


----------



## go4life

if you look again, I recommend you to buy 4gb..
I said it was good to AT LEAST have 2gb!
If you already have 4gb, install 64bit right away!


----------



## slickwilly

Win vista 32 bit with SP1 can access 4 gig of ram.
pcnuttie we are thinking you have less ram because your system spec says you only have 512


----------



## pcnuttie

Ohh dude dude.. no no i don't have 512mb LOL.. i have 4gbs of ram and a 32bit Windows Vista. the 512mb is the 9800 GT lol. My bad.. yea i am fully upgraded and yes i would like to go 64bit later, i'm only here to see if i can get you guys to help me overclock my E2180, i have good ram no worries, so let's get down to the clocking issue


----------



## pcnuttie

Hey i managed to overclock it 3ghz,stock voltages. I'm shocked i figured this out and the E2180 is very great! I have done it to 3.33 ghz but i had a wall apparently probably my 550watt can't handle it, I need tips on what programs to run and see if i need to do a test to make sure there are no errors for a couple of hours? let me know.. thanks


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Win vista 32 bit with SP1 can access 4 gig of ram.
pcnuttie we are thinking you have less ram because your system spec says you only have 512










you do know that 32-bit have a limitation no matter what you install? you can see the 4gb's, but not use them...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Hey i managed to overclock it 3ghz,stock voltages. I'm shocked i figured this out and the E2180 is very great! I have done it to 3.33 ghz but i had a wall apparently probably my 550watt can't handle it, I need tips on what programs to run and see if i need to do a test to make sure there are no errors for a couple of hours? let me know.. thanks


nice!








If you read on the first page I posted a lot of crap..
but I would use prime95 small fft's, for at least an hour


----------



## pcnuttie

yea i know vista shows 4gb and not a full prompt, only a 64 bit can do that yea i already know that, so far i am stable i haven't ran prime test i should though lol.. haven't any problems i think im gonna stay with 3ghz til i get a new psu and then i'll go up to 3.8 cuz i know E2180 are champs to clock that far enough depending how much u can get out of it, i still would consider a quad core but dont know yet, i considered getting 1 more 9800 gt so i can go SLi and i really hope my overclock cpu can handle 2 video cards, i had a weird error gaming Crysis, it shown me a blue screen display driver error and i have it up to date, so i went in bios and fixed the EIST settings and C1E etc enabled it back.. now i can play Crysis better.. weird uhh? Dude i need your help, i find this too odd but in my bios i have my timmings on auto eventhough my ram is 800mhz in bios why does it show 400mhz in cpuid? The clocks are different too. could it be just wrong or what? I would love to have it on the right settings but so far it's been like that, i don't get it.. o well. Anyone got antec 900 tower? what's the easiest cleaning filter would u recommend for the 120mm fans?


----------



## slickwilly

CPUid is showing the ram at it's true speed but because it is double data rate memory
it has an effective speed of 800, just like the CPU in some BIOS you set it at 400 to get a FSB of 1600.

Try raising your FSB speed until you hit a wall, then back you CPU multiplier down and test at the same FSB speed to see if the board is stable, I do this and I can get the 
CPU to boot windows at 3.9ghz. but it has issues, the mobo just will not go higher
than 1600 FSB and remain stable.


----------



## pcnuttie

turns out it wasn't stable for a few hours, man am i disappointed, til i found ur tip, i'll have to try that, what exactly should i do? Step by Step please explain since we have the same mobo, So i should set the ram locked at 400mhz? What ratio?.. let me know i wanna do further testing tomorrow and see if i can get it stable, i think it PROBABLY has to do with voltages then again i think you're right so far.. i'll have to keep doing research, please let me know what exactly i should do? thanks!


----------



## pcnuttie

All i know it shows a blue screen saying new hardware detected and there's numbers on the bottom.. x0000 something, do you think this issue has anything to do with voltages? let me know, i really wanna keep my 3ghz stable. If nothing else works or whatever, i might just buy 700 watt power supply and probably a Quad Core processor, i still haven't decided yet, hope you'll help me!


----------



## go4life

what is the stock vcore of your E2180, and what are vcore and other volts do you have it at now? You can set ram to unlinked, then you can focus on your cpu!

You should buy a new psu anyways.. If I where you I would go for a corsair 600w+, and wait with a quad, until you got that second 9800GT, then you can see if your E2180 can't ceep up


----------



## pcnuttie

So far speed fan says..

Vcore 1: 1.15V
Vore 2: 3.25V
+3.3V: 0.00V
+5V: 5.05V
+12V: 11.97V
- - - - - -- - - -
-12V: -16.97V
-5V: -5.06V
+5V:4.97V
Vbat: 3.25V
That's what it it showing in my speed fan 4.38 does that help? Yes i am gonna probably buy 700 psu or 680, Do you think this processor can handle 2 xfx 9800 gt cuz i wanna get another one and go SLi. Let me know before i do anything and yea i need to get a quad, i'm waiting for the prices to drop a tad bit more. Let me know what you think man.. I would love it if i can make my E2180 stay stable at 3ghz but i have a feeling it has problems because of my video card probably i don't know it could be wrong settings or something eventhough i have Antec 900 tower and it stands down the temps pretty good, i almost thought of buying Antec 1200 but i don't wanna waste time setting up with another tower while i still have a new one anyhow, just let me know what you think, i could use an second advice bro, thanks again!


----------



## slickwilly

PCnuttie Check this old thread for some mod help
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...mod-guide.html


----------



## pcnuttie

That's an interesting thread mod. I'm still skeptic of trying it cuz i don't really wanna hassle taking my cpu out all over again cuz the push pins on my Thermaltake Spin Q cooler is a huge pain in the ass lol.I'm also worried i'll screw it up and i won't be able to use my PC but anyhow I might try it if i ever buy a new processor and then switch to a new one in case i screw up but right now i'd rather not try the mod idea cuz it makes me nervous trying that, do you have any advice on the voltage settings by the way? i KNOW it has something to do with voltages, it could be my video card that's not cooperating with 3ghz or i'm not getting enough juice around in my mobo. Do you think if i just went ahead and upgrade my psu i could have more juice in my system to stay 3ghz stable? Then again i might get a new processor, a quad possible so i don't have to worry about overclocking, i ain't lying but i did overclock to 5ghz and it wouldn't post but i managed to get in bios, crazy huh? LOL i was like.. OMG i accidently went to 5ghz cuz i put the wrong numbers in but thank god i was using x9 mutiplier cuz if i did used 10 it would probably fry my mobo and gladly it didnt. I'm thinking of buying Apevia 680 watt or OCZ 700 watt psu, what do you think? Any advice? Thanks for your time reading this and giving your free time to help a fellow out here to achieve his 3ghz mark


----------



## slickwilly

that mod is doing nothing you can not do youor self in the BIOS but it made for interesting reading.
As for the push pinn on your spin Q, could they be moded to accept small machine screws?


----------



## pcnuttie

Wow i didn't think of that, i have no idea if i can do that but i am unsure if i should pop it out cuz what if i break it lol. That's actually an good idea. I also have another question.. I'm very confused.. i was reading about memory ram, since i have an OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 HPC Reaper 2x2gb ram hence 4gb and timmings show 5-5-5-18 and i don't understand why my cpuid shows differently and it says 6-6-6-31 and bank cycle time is 24 command rate 2T at 400mhz frequency FSB







RAM. Ain't this suppose to be 800mhz? It shows 800Mhz. I am using dual channel. Ain't i running 1066mhz if i use dual channel or am i wrong? I wanna make sure i'm using this right and i do know one thing i am using my timmings and everything on auto but the tweaker is set to Standard and it's been fine, i haven't changed anything, i'm using 550watt psu which you already know. What do you think here? can you help explain me understand this? Cuz i don't wanna make a mistake. Do you think my E2180 2ghz can handle SLi xfx 9800 gt? Will it be a bottleneck for my ram and cpu? Im trying to understand this properly cuz i dont wanna make a mistake and purchase something i dont know if it's gonna run properly if i dont know what i'm doing, just been doing research so i hope you can clarify this for me to understand, still learning EVERYTHING how the motherboard works, at least i know how to install and sleeve custom and modding but i still got a long way to go to understand the whole basics how a motherboard works and im enjoying this learning process.







lol


----------



## pcnuttie

I overclocked my video card today and found a sweet spot, that's the only thing i have done today and i already void my warranty.. whoops couldn't resist o well







I need to test this on crysis since it ran fine on call of duty


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
Wow i didn't think of that, i have no idea if i can do that but i am unsure if i should pop it out cuz what if i break it lol. That's actually an good idea. I also have another question.. I'm very confused.. i was reading about memory ram, since i have an OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 HPC Reaper 2x2gb ram hence 4gb and timmings show 5-5-5-18 and i don't understand why my cpuid shows differently and it says 6-6-6-31 and bank cycle time is 24 command rate 2T at 400mhz frequency FSB







RAM. Ain't this suppose to be 800mhz? It shows 800Mhz. I am using dual channel. Ain't i running 1066mhz if i use dual channel or am i wrong? I wanna make sure i'm using this right and i do know one thing i am using my timmings and everything on auto but the tweaker is set to Standard and it's been fine, i haven't changed anything, i'm using 550watt psu which you already know. What do you think here? can you help explain me understand this? Cuz i don't wanna make a mistake. Do you think my E2180 2ghz can handle SLi xfx 9800 gt? Will it be a bottleneck for my ram and cpu? Im trying to understand this properly cuz i dont wanna make a mistake and purchase something i dont know if it's gonna run properly if i dont know what i'm doing, just been doing research so i hope you can clarify this for me to understand, still learning EVERYTHING how the motherboard works, at least i know how to install and sleeve custom and modding but i still got a long way to go to understand the whole basics how a motherboard works and im enjoying this learning process.







lol

PCnuttie it sounds like you still have your ram on auto. Here is a short tree that will lead you to the correct BIOS screen to set your timings manually.
BIOS, Advanced, Chipset, Memory Timing setting, you only want to set the top 5 leave the bottom group on auto unless you know what to set them at. The top 5 should be set to 5,5,518 2T
Voltages will be set under the jumper free config. menu


----------



## pcnuttie

Thanks man, i know.. but as for voltages? What are they suppose to be? 1.8 ? I only have 550 watt psu i'm just scared for overvolt use but i ain't worried about it to be honest, so you're saying i should change the volt to what spec my memory is set at? are the other volts suppose to be on auto? I have been told that leaving auto in bios for this mobo doesn't work well cuz it sets the wrong standard you want to run and have to do it manually which you are right about. Im gonna set the timmings right and see what happens!


----------



## pcnuttie

Am i doing this wrong? Im running 3ghz right now stable for 3 hours and ram is set at 600mhz and timmings are set to the timmings my ram sets at 5-5-5-18 ratio 1:1 so far in bios. Voltages are set on Auto right now. Is this wise? So far it's stable at 3 hours. Did i do everything proper? Since ram is at 600mhz? I need to test gaming and see how my perfmormance is, i still am undecided yet about getting a new processor cuz it's expensive but im tempted to buy a 700 watt psu and another 9800 gt but i kinda wanna get a different video card something like a good card that can make Crysis look incredibly movie like lol.


----------



## pcnuttie

So far 3ghz is stable with stock volts for 7 hrs now.. should i leave it alone now?


----------



## slickwilly

I would get a better more powerful power supply first since you have stated you want to go SLI eventually, Voltages should be set manually set your CPU 1.30 volts at first
set your NB and HT chips to 1.34 and leave the SB chip at auto, 1.34 on the chip set will be more than enough for all but the highest OC's if the CPU is not stable at 1.30 the raise it by one notch and try again.
Question do you have the little fan on your NB cooler?


----------



## pcnuttie

No i don't have a fan for the asus heatsink in the middle of the P5N-D because i broke it trying to sleeve the wires lol. I am using Antec tower however and i do have 2 pci slot fans in the rear to add more flow air to go out eventhough i have great airflow going in my case, i'm running 2 120mm intake fans, 1 intake side fan 120mm, top fan 200mm and rear exhaust 120mm and 2 pci slot fans 1 on top of video card and 1 on bottom, the top pci fan is close to the NB so that does take heat out but i do have considerations replacing the heatsink because it's not copper you know? I'll try the voltages, i have been stable so far but to be honest i need this answered.. i have OCZ ram DDR2 800mhz i set it at 600mhz and still stable overclocked 3ghz am i doing this wrong? Should i leave it at 800mhz? i don't know why i did set it at 600mhz and am i doing this wrong? I am at x10 mutiplier and my fsb is 1200 and ram set 600mhz, should it be 800mhz anyways? I set my timmings 5-5-5-18 ratio 1:1. Please tell me if 600mhz is proper to stabe my 3ghz cuz i honestly think i should leave it at 800mhz the way it's suppose to be. No wonder Crysis froze on me last night but it plays just fine with Call of Duty 4. As for SLi, yes i would need a new psu, i'm still unsure about getting another xfx 9800 gt cuz i read that getting SLi is not gonna make much difference and i should just get a better single stronger video card like an GTX 250 512mb video card since it's clocked a little more.. i don't know yet, i'm so frustrated what to get cuz i got money here, now i saw a quad core on sale for 159 bucks E8400 and can be easily clocked to 3ghz,.. ARGH.. don't know what to do but would like your advice about my ram mhz set for 3ghz cuz i am running 3ghz right now well with 600mhz set it should be 800 but i changed it to 600mhz in bios.. am i nuts? I feel like a noob again argh.. i'll try volts. i have 550watt well u already knew in my system link. Get back to me dude, thanks!


----------



## pcnuttie

I tried the volts, it worked.. gotta wait a few hrs and see if it'll be stable.. as for my ram ratio, i forgot to tell you, it says it's in sync mode in bios but cupid shows FSB







ram 1:1 My ram volt is at auto thats the only thing, i know my ram can be 1.8 since it says on my ocz manufacture memory timmings 5-5-5-18 just remember i set my ram to 600mhz instead of 800mhz. So what should i do? Im gonna test gaming and see how it goes too bad i uninstalled crysis lol, I'll stick with cod 4 for now. get back to me


----------



## pcnuttie

Remember i have a E2180 processor they can get a lil hot since it has a 65nm chip not one of those newest ones that consume less power and less heat usage. My current temps are..core 1 and 2 30c sometimes it can go a little up to 35 36 that was from increasing voltages. Im worried if i game it might go a little more i know it's normal temps usually it's more lower when i have auto voltage settings, i'm picky i guess, but until then if i do get a new psu then i probably have regular volts running at better settings and temps but for the time being it's good, so far. what you explained volts i should set, works pretty good.. let me know what to do with my ram, leave it at 600mhz or set it back to 800mhz stock? Let me know.. thanks! i need to start using the edit button not replying again LOL, oh i finally used the edit button LOL.. i decided to set my ram 800mhz the way it's suppose to be and timmings 5-5-5-18 2T and so far no issues.. stable at 3ghz so far.. i'm pretty pleased for now.. now i need to consider what video card upgrade,probably get another xfx 9800 gt and go SLi not sure yet..


----------



## slickwilly

PCnuttie ram sync in BIOS means it will run at the correct speed to match your true FSB, remember intel is quad pumped so at 1200 you are really looking at 300 X 4, so for DDR2 to match this it is 300 X 2= 600, you could try linked at 3.2 and see what that will run your ram at.
If you want to see your CPu temps while playing Crysis change the game from full screen to windowed mode and then you will be able to see your tool bar while in game

What res. do you play Crysis at?
I would look in to replacing your power supply before getting another video card


----------



## pcnuttie

you serious? 3.2? lol.. o boy.. well so far my pc is unlinked right now at 800mhz and 1200 FSB as of 3ghz. Am i doing this right? I have not crashed since and my temps are great. Even stock voltages cuz i decided not to tweak my volts since it raises more temps. So you're saying i should run 1200 and 600mhz? Sorry a little confused here,YES I seen ppl go 3.2 with E2180 but i have no idea how far i could go, I still maybe will get a quad core. PSU upgrade definately if i need another video card of course.. good tip


----------



## slickwilly

PC what I meant when I said 3.2 was the link ratio on your ram, you were at linked and synced thus giving you a 1:1 ratio if you look in your settings you will find where it says sync you also have an option for 3:2 and what it calls 1:1 the 1:1 will run your ram at what ever your FSB is set to or in your case 1200, I was suggesting that you use 3:2 and check in your BIOS to see what 3:2 will crank your ram up to
but it looks like youo have it figured out by going with unlinked and setting your timings manually.

Since it sounds like your goal is the same one I was chasing namely unlocking any bottleneck on your video card i would suggest using Evga Precision tool to monitor your FPS after you OC to track any gains you may get.


----------



## pcnuttie

Sorry i didn't answer your question, my res for crysis is 1680x1050 and no aa on for the time being because i'm running Crysis warhead config file 2.21v they made it so you can play the game at every high settings grapphics, i had a weird problem in 2nd level i saw rainbows when i played the rain i think my video card is being gay or maybe it's because i overclocked it, i had second thoughts of getting SLi ready because i have a sli mother well wait a min this is a P5N-D mobo forum we already know! I have thought of getting a gtx 250 instead cuz it'll be better than 2 xfx 9800 gt so far i think. Btw if you're curious about the config for crysis, you'll thank me. if you got the first game there is a config for that. http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewt...p?id=18999&p=1 that's for Crysis and the other link is for Crysis Warhead http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=23117, enjoy!


----------



## slickwilly

I have tried some of those config. files did not in press me as much as playing the games in win7 all highest settings at 1680X1050.

The GTS 250 is basicly the same as the 9800GTX + with the cooler from the newer GTX series of cards, a GTX 260 + or a GTX 275 would be better for high res. gaming
here is a collection of Evga and XFX cards
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...rchResult=True

Don't for get if that XFX has a double life time warranty


----------



## pcnuttie

You kidding me, you don't just install the config and play it, you can configure the values with the config and make everything realistic enough dude. What do you think about the GTX 250? is it better than what i have now? besides Windows 7 is not good with Crysis cuz it's not fully dated to update and full version. I'd stick with Vista or wait til they release the actual windows and get updates cuz i read that windows 7 has problems with the config for crysis somewhere in forums if i remember, but dude if you got a decent card you can run everything MAX ultra that original crysis cfg can't even Nasa can't with their supercomputers lol. But yea anyhow.. i still have thought of getting another xfx 9800 gt but ain't it worth to get 1 greater better video card than going SLi, cuz i have been told the performance doesn't make a difference doesn't it? What you have and what do you think?


----------



## slickwilly

The GTX 250 is actually called the GTS 250, it has 128 shaders the same as the 9800GTX but a better core speed (678 vs. 771) both have only 512 mem. with a 256 bit interface.
The GTX 260 core 216 has 216 shaders, 896 mb of DDR3 with 448 bit interface and clock sppeds up to 675 for factory OCed versions but the do run warm. cost around $200
The GTX 275 has the same vram specs but 240 shaders and a little more core speed
cost around $300.
I had a 260 core 216 and the performance was great, played crysis on all high settings in xpat 1680 X 1050 with 2Xaa and pulled down 35 FPS in all levels except the last, my 285 doesn't do much better than that. 
Crysis plays very good in win7 with DX10 graphics (Ultra high)


----------



## pcnuttie

How much ram would you need to run these 896mb video cards? do they take alot of ram and power usage from your psu? I would love to see pictures of ingame crysis or u tube, i bet it looks great, i have same monitor res as you do just a xfx 9800 gt lol..


----------



## Nevdawg88

Hi,

I posted a while back about trying to overclock my q9550 on 750i sli mobo. I stopped trying to OC for a while because I had to RMA some parts. Now that I have it back and everything seems normal, I am trying to OC again. I am trying to improve the framerate in TF2 and CSS to what it should be with my graphics card. The problem is, sometimes is drops down to low 40's and I feel that it is because my CPU is stock speeds. So I went back to my original post and saw that go4life said to try these OC settings:

Vcore 1.39v
NB 1.4v
HT 1.4v
SB 1.5v
Ram 2.1v (4-4-4-15)
FSB 1500, also tried 1600

I have tried those again today and I ran prime for 30-45 min and it was ok. But then when I tried to play a game like Team Fortress 2, after about 10 minutes, it stuttered a little bit than hl2.exe crashed. Since this doesnt ever happen, it was obviously because of the OC, so I tried changing the Vcore a little bit, getting it up to 1.425 and down to 1.375 (in cpu-z it showed 1.33 and 1.36 respectively), but still had the same problem. This happened in Counter-strike source too a while back. So I am curious to know what am I doing wrong? And how do I go about fixing it?

GPU: EVGA GTX 295
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 with E0 according to CPU-z 
CPU COOLER: Thermaltake CL-P0257 Blue orb II CPU Cooler
RAM: OCZ Reaper HPC edition ddr2 800 2x2gb (4-4-4-15, 2.1v)
MOBO: ASUS P5N-D (nForce 750i)
PSU: ABS Tagan BZ800 900W
HDD: 150gb Velociraptor
OS: Vista Business 64bit


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


How much ram would you need to run these 896mb video cards? do they take alot of ram and power usage from your psu? I would love to see pictures of ingame crysis or u tube, i bet it looks great, i have same monitor res as you do just a xfx 9800 gt lol..


PC with 4 gig of ram I don't think you need to worry about it. My 285 plays very nice with 4 gig on XP 32bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevdawg88*


Hi,

I posted a while back about trying to overclock my q9550 on 750i sli mobo. I stopped trying to OC for a while because I had to RMA some parts. Now that I have it back and everything seems normal, I am trying to OC again. I am trying to improve the framerate in TF2 and CSS to what it should be with my graphics card. The problem is, sometimes is drops down to low 40's and I feel that it is because my CPU is stock speeds. So I went back to my original post and saw that go4life said to try these OC settings:

Vcore 1.39v
NB 1.4v
HT 1.4v
SB 1.5v
Ram 2.1v (4-4-4-15)
FSB 1500, also tried 1600

I have tried those again today and I ran prime for 30-45 min and it was ok. But then when I tried to play a game like Team Fortress 2, after about 10 minutes, it stuttered a little bit than hl2.exe crashed. Since this doesnt ever happen, it was obviously because of the OC, so I tried changing the Vcore a little bit, getting it up to 1.425 and down to 1.375 (in cpu-z it showed 1.33 and 1.36 respectively), but still had the same problem. This happened in Counter-strike source too a while back. So I am curious to know what am I doing wrong? And how do I go about fixing it?

GPU: EVGA GTX 295
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 with E0 according to CPU-z 
CPU COOLER: Thermaltake CL-P0257 Blue orb II CPU Cooler
RAM: OCZ Reaper HPC edition ddr2 800 2x2gb (4-4-4-15, 2.1v)
MOBO: ASUS P5N-D (nForce 750i)
PSU: ABS Tagan BZ800 900W
HDD: 150gb Velociraptor
OS: Vista Business 64bit


What are your CPU temps running while you test and play?
Are you using the Asus fan on your chip set?

If you go to the user control panel you can put in your system specs and will not have to type them in every time you post


----------



## Nevdawg88

Well while I am running Prime, depending if I used 1.375 to 1.425 vcore, the max temp would be around 65-69 which was at 1.425, and at 1.375 it was a little less than that.

And I have the small asus fan attached on top of the heatsink for the motherboard.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nevdawg88* 
Well while I am running Prime, depending if I used 1.375 to 1.425 vcore, the max temp would be around 65-69 which was at 1.425, and at 1.375 it was a little less than that.

And I have the small asus fan attached on top of the heatsink for the motherboard.

Sorry dawg, I should have also asked what software you are using to monitor your temps.
I am asking about temps because they have a direct relation to how high you will get with your OC and your cooler IMHO is not up to the task, I just checked and even Thermaltake does not rate that cooler for a Quad
Here is a link to what most people would recommend, I included yours in the comparison so that you could see the size difference
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...page=3&bop=And


----------



## Nevdawg88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Sorry dawg, I should have also asked what software you are using to monitor your temps. 
I am asking about temps because they have a direct relation to how high you will get with your OC and your cooler IMHO is not up to the task, I just checked and even Thermaltake does not rate that cooler for a Quad
Here is a link to what most people would recommend, I included yours in the comparison so that you could see the size difference
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...page=3&bop=And


Oh I was using Realtemp to check the temperatures. I also checked Coretemp too to see if it had any difference to Realtemp, and it had it at like 5-8 degrees hotter. But I heard Realtemp is more accurate for quadcores?

For the coolers, so a rifle cooler is the way to go? That one on the very right looks pretty good, Tuniq Tower 120 Universal.
I also was looking at this one which I head is pretty good too:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103055

Also, I did use arctic silver for the thermal paste, could it be that I put too much?

So are you saying I am having this problem because of high temps? Or are you just saying that the cpu cooler I have isnt that great regardless?


----------



## pcnuttie

I use a Thermaltake Spin Q cooler and it works great, it has push pins though but NewEgg has special screws you can replace the pins but the point is, you pick whatever cooler you have as long it has good ratings and not only that the artic silver is easy, i just drop a pea size and spread it out thin THIN!.. or you can just leave it pea sized and make sure you seat your cooler on your processor flat and then start ur pc up and it takes like 200 hours to spread break in. If you wanna know more different information about the artic silver 5 google.. how to apply artic silver, they have info for that!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevdawg88*


Oh I was using Realtemp to check the temperatures. I also checked Coretemp too to see if it had any difference to Realtemp, and it had it at like 5-8 degrees hotter. But I heard Realtemp is more accurate for quadcores?

For the coolers, so a rifle cooler is the way to go? That one on the very right looks pretty good, Tuniq Tower 120 Universal.
I also was looking at this one which I head is pretty good too:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103055

Also, I did use arctic silver for the thermal paste, could it be that I put too much?

So are you saying I am having this problem because of high temps? Or are you just saying that the cpu cooler I have isnt that great regardless?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


I use a Thermaltake Spin Q cooler and it works great, it has push pins though but NewEgg has special screws you can replace the pins but the point is, you pick whatever cooler you have as long it has good ratings and not only that the artic silver is easy, i just drop a pea size and spread it out thin THIN!.. or you can just leave it pea sized and make sure you seat your cooler on your processor flat and then start ur pc up and it takes like 200 hours to spread break in. If you wanna know more different information about the artic silver 5 google.. how to apply artic silver, they have info for that!


Dawg your temps are a little high, mine never go over 40 in real temp
Your cooler does not have enough mass to cool a quad
The V-8 is Ok going by what I've read but ether the Xigmatek with direct core contact or the True which I could not find are supposed to be the best
Pcnuttie seems to be doing good with his spin Q
I am all wet as far as cooling goes (D-tek fuzion V1 CPU - HC-16 GPU)
(edit)
dawg, I think the V-8 will be fine, the X would be better but it requires it's own special method of appling the TIM to get max affect


----------



## Nevdawg88

Hmm, well I do like how the V-8 looks, and what is the special method that xigmatek has thats different from others?

And so what I wanna know is that are my high temperatures causing the game crashes when I overclock? Because I am fine with a max temp of around 65 when running Prime, but I guess I just dont know if that is too high?


----------



## slickwilly

Believe it or not some games are harder on a system than the stress test that we all use, I like to use Orthos which is based off of Prime and Crysis will still make my CPU run hotter than Orthos.
what is the ambiant room temp. when you are test or gaming?
I take it you live in Nev. so it must be pretty warm out side this time of the year

As for the special method the X cooler has a lot of void space on it's bottom that must be filled with TIM before you put it on the mother board


----------



## Nevdawg88

Well the room temp is usually around 75 degrees so I don't think it's too warm. I live in San Diego but I usually have the ac on.

I'll check the temps when I'm playin tf2 and see wat they get up to

And what is a good max temp I want to stay at


----------



## pcnuttie

Hey what tower do you have? I don't know much about the V-8 but i suggest you google online what's the best cooling unit for air cooling, they have benchmarks out there but the real deal is someone's tower and how they set it up, even the cable management too. Everyone's temps are VERY different depending how much they apply thermal, not only that even the push and pull technique when it comes to airflow. So.. plan ahead before you make any decisions if you want to see any decent results. I really wanna know what tower you got, go to your user cp and click on edit system and add all your system info!


----------



## Nevdawg88

I filled in my system specs. I actually did do some pretty good cable management, used a bunch of tie's, so there's no clutter. And I guess I could take off and re-apply the thermal paste b/c I might have put too much. But ya I need to find a site that has recent ratings on cpu coolers I guess and get one of the better ones. The V8 looks pretty sick though.
So I guess my main concern is that will getting a new cpu cooler and reapplying the thermal paste correctly prevent the game crashes b/c it will be less heat when oc'ing?

One of my friends has been telling me that since the GTX 295 is newer technology, my mobo and ddr2, and somewhat my cpu (instead of i7), are holding it back from its full power. What do you guys think about that? I know I should be getting higher fps in most of the games I play so it just kind of bugs me that I am not gettin the full power of the card, which is why I thought the cpu speed was the main reason I was getting low fps.


----------



## slickwilly

Your CPU might be the bottle neck but only because of the limited OC potential
this board has for the Quad cores. Check out these two threads for some serious air cooled Quad action
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/415077-gigabyte-ep45-ud3p-owners-guide.html

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/

With that 295 you do not need an Nvidia chip to run SLI, Buy the way do you have SLI enabled in the Nvidia Control Panel?
Double edit
If you can get your Quad up to 3.3 or better on this board then that should remove any potential bottle neck.
What kind of FPS are you getting in what games and at what settings?


----------



## pcnuttie

I checked your system, they are decent and nice, not a big fan of your tower i like the antec better







but it's a good set-up, for applying artic silver, there is a website, just apply pea size and let it spread out for you itself or you can get a plastic bag and wrap it around your finger and spread it very very THIN around your processor, just don't make it thick, make it spread thin and nice and even and it'll break in process for 200 hours and it'll bring good temps. The V8 seems a very very decent cooling unit, i don't like it because of the red LED lol. Yea you should get that but be aware if you have enough room to place it in your case. Just apply it thin dude. Since you have a quad core and it has 4 cores, i'd recommend spreading it yourself. MAKE SURE IT'S THIN! Not THICK but enough to cover the processor and no streaks! Just keep rubbing rubbing til you see enough thin layer spread and perfectly covered nicely,i did that to my processor and i'm amazed with my temps.


----------



## pcnuttie

http://www.overclock.net/other-cooli...ilver-5-a.html


----------



## Nevdawg88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Your CPU might be the bottle neck but only because of the limited OC potential
this board has for the Quad cores. Check out these two threads for some serious air cooled Quad action
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/415077-gigabyte-ep45-ud3p-owners-guide.html

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/

With that 295 you do not need an Nvidia chip to run SLI, Buy the way do you have SLI enabled in the Nvidia Control Panel?
Double edit
If you can get your Quad up to 3.3 or better on this board then that should remove any potential bottle neck.
What kind of FPS are you getting in what games and at what settings?

So your saying that the board is not that great for oc'ing?

And I do have multi-gpu mode enable in the control panel, and under the manage 3d settings tab, i have multi-gpu performance mode set to "Nvidia recommended" instead of the specific ones (like force split-frame rendering, force alternate-frame rendering...). Is that ok?

Ya I guess I should say what kind of fps I am getting at stock. Well for TF2, with everything turned up (1920x1200, high textures, high detail, 16x AA, 16xAF), it ranges from like lowest of 40 to highest of 120. For CSS, with the same settings, it is similar with lowest around 40 and highest 140. L4D stays at a constant 60 FPS cause i have vertical sync on, have the highest settings on it too.
So are these normal for the highest possible settings with a 26" monitor?
I also just recently tried the new batman arkham asylum demo with all max settings, and it was pretty choppy at points which kind of annoyed me.

Maybe I should think about getting a new board and probably a new cooler? I don't know if I should ditch ddr2 and yorkfield and maybe go for ddr3 and a i7 920. Whatever I can do to make all choppyness go away lol


----------



## slickwilly

before you ditch your currant componets first those are respectable FPS at the res. you are running, if you are staying with air cooling then find a good cooler that will fit both socket 775 and 1366 most of the better one's have a kit for 1366 (i7)

Remember most games will not take advantage of the extra two cores your quad has to offer, if you have Crysis run the bench mark in windowed mode with your task manager set to show CPU load and see how your "quad" is working
(Crysis is a great bench marking tool and not a bad game ether)

On a side note I know that the games look better when played at high res. and max settings but for online First person shooters you will get better action and kill to death ratios with the default settings, most pro gamers play at default


----------



## pcnuttie

you serious? eventhough if you have a quad core, both 4 cores won't be used? wouldn't be 3 be used for gaming, or is extra cores just made for mutiltasking? So far i have been told that having a quad core does benefit gaming since it has 4 cores, so far from every gamer in modern warfare game.. so please explain about these processors. Cuz having a quad core is a huge advantage if you have a video card thats very expensive it could use the 3rd core and you have room especially when it comes to fps increase, i myself have thought of getting Q9550 or Q9560 3ghz quad core. Unsure yet at the moment cuz i'm mostly focused on small upgrades first. Power Supply first, second video card, third possibly ram upgrade to 8 gigs of ram with a 64bit OS and at least last.. a powerful good processor. Then i completed my serious rig lol.. so far.. what i planned..


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


you serious? eventhough if you have a quad core, both 4 cores won't be used? wouldn't be 3 be used for gaming, or is extra cores just made for mutiltasking? So far i have been told that having a quad core does benefit gaming since it has 4 cores, so far from every gamer in modern warfare game.. so please explain about these processors. Cuz having a quad core is a huge advantage if you have a video card thats very expensive it could use the 3rd core and you have room especially when it comes to fps increase, i myself have thought of getting Q9550 or Q9560 3ghz quad core. Unsure yet at the moment cuz i'm mostly focused on small upgrades first. Power Supply first, second video card, third possibly ram upgrade to 8 gigs of ram with a 64bit OS and at least last.. a powerful good processor. Then i completed my serious rig lol.. so far.. what i planned..



As I stated run your fav. game's bench mark in windowed mode with task manager running, don't take what others have said as proof positive check it out for your self. By the way there is one game which will use all 4 cores
GTA 4 I believe it's called


----------



## pcnuttie

CRYSIS too.. and i think batman also but the new games are coming out in Sept, likely some of them will require better processors like 3ghz and up, i notice most games being developed now are taregeting new hardware which requires gamers to have high end systems, sucks for the newbs who don't have decent hardware muwahaha







I had a long debate with a player ingame consoles vs pc hardware graphics.. man he was an ass.. pc ftw!


----------



## slickwilly

Crysis no, Crytec claimed you would need a quad to max it out but in reality it will only load two cores, Do a Google search on it if you do not have the game to test it your self, If you do have Crysis and want to see some amazing improvements in FPS
get ether a raid set up or SSD.
I ran some benchies last night with Far Cry 2 and at 1680 X 1050 very high DX9
2X AA I was avg. about 36 FPS and had a low of 20, then I turned Physx off and my frame rate jumped up to an avg. of 48, the low was even better at 35 FPS
90% of games today are not coded for a quad and 90% do not use Physx so why have it on.


----------



## pcnuttie

physx adds realism, like combat, or ragdoll effects i suppose.. i'd rather have it on. I think the reason why they recommend quads for crysis because you do know they made the game hard to reach it's potentional goal especially playing everything crazy high, you're gonna need more power so run with 4 cores helps more than limits to 2 cores. That's my opinon though, what you mean about a raid set up or SSD i don't understand what part and please clarify on what you mean and how cuz it sounds interesting.. I know most Dual Cores are designed for gamings but most games i seen are coming out are required to have at least 3ghz and more so it probably means quads are getting a makeover with games now i guess i dunno. I'm still on a crossover with getting a quad or another new duo core. DX9 ain't bad but compared to DX10 is much better, we'll have to wait and see what DX 11 has to offer


----------



## slickwilly

4 cores only helps if the program uses more than 2 threads.
PCnuttie ether test it or Google it, you will see that Crysis and most other games are not coded for more than two threads.

The new games may require 3.0ghz. when they are released for max play but the high end GPU's all ready out require even more to not bottle neck in the CPU.

I upped my OC from 3.6 (1600 fsb) to 3.83 (1700) and picked up 10 FPS in far Cry 2


----------



## [Teh Root]

I can't get a stable overclock out of my P5N-D. I blame my PSU due to the unstable 3V, 5V, and 12V 1 rails.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
I can't get a stable overclock out of my P5N-D. I blame my PSU due to the unstable 3V, 5V, and 12V 1 rails.

How old is your power supply? maybe you need to have it tested

Is your ram linked or unlinked to the FSB?


----------



## pcnuttie

you have 950 watts how isn't that bad? Is it old? What is your ratings for your rails? I got a 550watt and i'm stable using 3ghz. I could go more but i don't wanna risk it til i get a new psu to give more juice..


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
I can't get a stable overclock out of my P5N-D. I blame my PSU due to the unstable 3V, 5V, and 12V 1 rails.

Is this your PSU?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817159072

Lots of watts not many amps on those multiple 12 volt rails.
If you think it is the PSU pull one of your 9800 and see if that helps.

What volts are you running on your NB and HT voltages?


----------



## pcnuttie

I got a problem here i need to understand why cpu-z not showing it.. I'm clocked at 3ghz from 2ghz with my E2180 so far you know.. But in my cache file.. is this normal? the last one is blank i dont know why.. let me explain..

L1 D-Cache
Size 32 KBytes x2
Descriptor: 8 way set associative,64byte line size

L1 I-Cache 
Size 32 KBytes x2
Descriptor: 8 way set associative,64byte line size

L2 Cache
Size 1024 KBytes
4 way set associative,64byte line size
now here's whats confusing me.. why doesnt it say Size 1024 x (something) ? is this normal?.. from time to time i dont know whats going on but when im playing call of duty say oh a good 5 hours all night i rarely get crashes but i get like a blue screen i have a feeling my video card overheated.. xfx 9800 gt are known to get hot easily, maybe i should crank the fan to 100% instead of leaving it on auto then? I'm not overclocking the video card for the time being, i left it back at stock settings.. I'm a little puzzled i know it can't be my processor cuz it's been stable 3ghz for 2 weeks now so far.. Maybe it's time for me to upgrade then, i could use an second opinon!


----------



## slickwilly

This processor only has 1 mb. of L2 or 1024 kb.
http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=31733

If you want to upgrade and are on a tight budget I would suggest getting ether an E8400-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115037
or the 
E-7400-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115206
or maybe the 
e-6300-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116091

As for your card heating up, get Evga precision tool and set it to monitor your GPU temps and display them on screen during the game


----------



## pcnuttie

i do use EVGA. I have been reading around i wonder if it's a good idea.. i have a antec 900 which i know you already know.. the power supply mounts on bottom, would it be an good idea if i flip it around and have the fan face down bottom or would that block the breathing air? I seen ppl have their psu mounted downward i have pci slot fans over the psu too but would it be safe to mount it that way so heat doesnt go up but i know psu acts as an exhaust right? I just wanna be able to experiement temps eventhough my temps are great. I have thought of getting the E8400 but i kinda wanna a quad but then again duo cores are a good idea for gaming though! I know some dont cut out 120mm on the bottom to have airflow out of the psu mounted downward but some don't i read and they had no issues.. now im a little puzzled but i honestly think it should be the way it is.

btw before i got the tower i remember noticing a brown spot on my bottom of my xfx 9800 gt, looked like almost an burn mark but my video card works fine,maybe i need to get a new one? Have anyone here tried replacing the northbridge heatsink with copper? Since it's not copper it can overheat but i should maybe just get a 40mm fan mounted on that.. hmm any thoughts?


----------



## slickwilly

1. The fan on the PSU should be pulling air in to the unit and out the back panel, so having the fan down with out an opening to pull air through would cause a restriction.

2.There are two chips under the NB heat sink about 1.5 inches apart, I read over at
the Asus forum for this board that someone had replaced their chip with an after market unit.
I replaced mine with a water block of my own design now my NB temps stay at 34 no matter what, these temps have let me turn my HT and NB voltages up to 1.36 with out heating issue's


----------



## slickwilly

Pcnuttie here's what this board can do with an E-8400 co
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=658312


----------



## kidylimp

hey guys.. my bios version 0801 is it ok for oc my board? or do i need to update to 1101?..


----------



## slickwilly

I would try it with the 0801 BIOS first, most of the BIOS after that where for changes other than CPU compatibility


----------



## pcnuttie

thanks for the info on that cpu validation looks good. as for the psu i didn't flip it just took it apart and cleaned it, so it's all good, had to clean my tower and get rid of dust, i need to get some filters asap so i dont have to continue cleaning my antec 900 lol. I'm gonna upgrade soon


----------



## kidylimp

hey slickwilly .. i c u have 8400 aswell.. can help me with that.. im planing to take my 8400 to 3.6 what are the readings and inputs am i looking at.. im total noob.. but i want to knw how to do that.. please help.. system is written down below.. and i have 4 rams 667 mhz bus.. 3X512 samsung 1x2gb corssair.. so please help. me.. thnxxx...


----------



## slickwilly

To get 3.6 on the E-8400 you will need an FSB of 1600 so you will need to run your memory in unlinked mode or better yet get 2X2 gig of 800mhz. this board OC's better with just 2 sticks of ram as apposed to 4.

I am running 2 X 2 gig. DDR2-900 Gskill Black PI with my ram set to linked and synced 
it is running at 875mhz.

This board doesn't seem to want to play with ram over 1000mhz., I tried 2 gig of 1066 and at stock speeds on CPU and ram it would not boot.

If you go back and read some of the previos post you will get a better understanding
of this board.

I started with these volts CPU 1.34, NB and HT 1.4 SB auto and like I said earlier you
will need to run your ram in unlinked mode so that it does not get OCed at the same time


----------



## slickwilly

I went and checked out some 1066 mhz. ram for yahttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...rchResult=True

I know from personal experiance that the blue Gskill ram works with this board


----------



## kidylimp

hi guys.. 
i tried last night and here is result goes.. 
Vcore : 1.318v
ht : 1.4
sb: 1.5
nb: 1.4
DDR . Auto

Memory Unlinked
Fsb : 1600
DDR : 667

test result:: 
prime95 large FFT 1 hr,
Max core 60c (room temp 25c)
Core 1/2 50/52
CPU Vcore (by cpuz) 1.248
Bus speed (by cpuz) 400mhz
FSB







ram 6:5
Dram frequency 333.4

.................................................. ..

questions:::

1. Will decrease Vcore?? to decrease max temp?? or is it safe and stable temp???
2. will i change my ddr volt?? its auto now...
3. will i change ddr bus speed ??? will it be ok with my rams?? samsung512X3 corsair2gbX 1 ddr2-5300
4.is my fsb:dram ok?
5. have you got any other suggestion to make my system more stable and accurate??


----------



## slickwilly

How many instances of prime did you run (it supposedly will only load 1 core)
Orthos is prime95 tweeked for dual cores http://www.overclock.net/downloads/138142-orthos.html

1. Get it stable, I will run Orthos or OCCT for a couple hours, then play a demanding game like Crysis or Far Cry 2 for and hour or so and if it doesn't lock up then I'm good. After it's stable then you can start backing down on the volts until it is not stable.

2. I would set your ram to it's factory settings for both volts and timing
What brand of ram do you have? may be it has some OC potential

3.I do not under stand the question, are you asking if you should OC your ram then I would say yes but back your CPU back down to stock first, you only want to OC one thing at a time. I still think you would be better off buying 4 gig of DDR2-1066

4.Again what do you mean by FSB Dram?
The Front Side Bus speed is for the CPU, DRAM is rated in Frequency, yours is 667mhz.
you are running your ram unlinked right.

5. Yes test longer than 1 hour, if it is stable then go higher
Question what does CPUz show your as your CPU frequency or speed/
what is FSB







dram 6.5 ? Do you mean CPU multiplier? if so then leave 
all your settings the same and change your multiplier from 6.5 to 9 and boot.

It just accured to me that you probably did not turn off all the intel fecal matter in the BIOS, I will post up some pointers when I get home from work


----------



## slickwilly

O.K. kiddylimp your CPU configuration is on page 4-23 in the user guide
here is what you need to look at

CPU Internal Thermal Control- set this to auto to keep from frying your CPU

Limit CPUID Max value- set to disabled

Execute disable bit- set to disable unless you are running programs that require it

Virtualization Technology- same as above

CPU multiplier- yours is 9 you start lower to find your max FSB after which
you set it back to 9

Enhanced Intel Speedstep Tech.- set to disable this will clock your CPU down for you.

Try all these and you should see an improvement


----------



## kidylimp

hey slickwilly..

1. i am working on occt/orthos , just downloaded.
2. 3 X samsung 512mb 1X corsair 2gb
3. in fsb and memory settings.. fsb is 1600 and DDR is 667 .. will i increase it to 800 somewhat??? and 1066 ddr2 is very expensive here almost 130 dllars.. for 4gb kit.. where 800 ddr2 is only 50 dollars for 4gb kit. but my DDR is 667mhz......
4. sorrry my mistake, it was FSB : Dram ... my fsb : Dram is 6 : 5 ... is it OK??
5. well cpuz shows in idle time 400X6 = 2400mhz.. but on load its 400X9 = 3600mhz
6. cpuz Vcore 1.248
7. max core temp 60 on 2hrs of prime95 (25.8 build5) large FFT load..

=> im trying to get more accurate on 3.6ghz.. will i decrease my Vcore ?? coz if i decrease it temp goes down..

thnxxxx


----------



## slickwilly

kid when you say FSB DRAM ratio I assume you mean the FSB memory ratio since there is no FSB







RAm setting in the BIOS, If this correct then don't worry about it, that setting only applies if you have the memory set to linked, as for OCing your ram to 800
give it a try but first remove the OC from your CPU this way when you get a blue screen you will know it is the ram. the best way to test memory is with memtest.

with DDR2 800 you can run your FSB/DRAM at sync which is 1/1 ratio or better explained, The FSB set at 1600 is actually 400 X 4 and the memory DDR2-800 is
400 X 2

1. Good
2. this mix match could hold you back DDR2 requires 2 matched sticks or it runs as DDR
3.like I said test one OC at a time
4.covered
5.this is the Intel speed step tech.
6.that is a good vcore for the speed your running, what stepping is your 8400
7. What is your room temp.? What kind of T.I.M. are you using?
Do you have a fan on that true?
lowwer your vcore will make it run cooler but it can also make your OC unstable.


----------



## kidylimp

Ok.. please clarify me something..

when its unlinked
=> my bus speed determined by default?? like now my bus speed 400
=> when linked i have to choose my bus speed ?? isnt it?

In memory Bar of CPUZ Dram frequency says 333.4 mhz.. But bus speed is 400 (X9) .. can u tell me why is it showing 333.. is it conflicting between samsung and corsair rams?? or is becoz my ram dual chennel?? single channel frequency 333.4?? if that so.. bus speed is 400 so my ram is auto overclocked .. isnt it??

if i get 800mhz ram.. and linked .. what are the other things will need to change.. please clarify me im total noob.. but i want knw .. please help..

i decrease vcore to 1.29 and cpuZ show 1.216V on load with Prime95 large FFT..
My model 7 stepping A Ext model 17 Revision E0... does it make any sense to yo?? my room temp today is 26c.. and cpu 2hrs of load temp 61c..


----------



## kidylimp

linked / unlinked which one is faster .. if i use 800mhz for both???

lets just say i only have 667mhz.. if i linked will be faster or if i unlinked?? .. what is the technical difference??


----------



## kidylimp

Here is new inputs..

Vcore 1.237v
SB 1.5
NB 1.4
HT 1.4
DDR Auto

............

UNLINKED
FSB 1600
DDR 800

............

READINGs...

CPUz:

Vcore 1.168V load
Temp 59c room temp 25-27c

prime95 1 hrs continuing ... seems stable.. infact it was always stable with all the inputs that i made..

thats is my concern.. my is there any thing wrong with my processor?? coz its runing on 1.168v now.. and temp 57-59.... will i furthur decrease Vcore??


----------



## kidylimp

here is another Problem...

2gb crosair timing belt 5-5-5-15
3X512mb samsung belt 5-5-5-13...

do need to leave it like that?? or make all 5-5-5-15??? if i do .. what will be safe volt for pc5300..?/?...


----------



## kidylimp

Here is 2nd problem...

My cpu temp.. that means Tcase is 45 when Idle
Core temp.. Tjunction 32/34

everywhere is written that tjunction > tcase...

but why I get this reading?? why my cpu temp is more that core temp..

is it problem with my mobo? or problem with tjunction diod that its showing wrong core temp??

which temp will i follow core or cpu?? coz when at load ... my core never crosses 50 but cpu crosses 60..

what to do please help!!! will i forget about cpu temp and focus on core temp??? or will i focus on cpu temp..??


----------



## slickwilly

memeroy linked means the memory will be timed to match the FSB speed,
i.e. If you have the memory set to linked and sinked figuring a FSB of 1600 the BIOS will set your ram speed at 800, if you set it to linked 3:2 the BIOS will set your ram to 1066, In unlinked mode the ram will stay at factory timings or what ever you have set it to in the BIOS as for voltages, start with what ever your ram is rated for
should be some where on the ram.

What programes are you using to get your temps. ? 
are you using more than one at a time?


----------



## [Teh Root]

I have a CUG-950B 950 Watt PSU. I'm running 1.44 on both the NB and the HT, and 1.5 on the SB. I got the VCore at around 1.4V to compensate for the VDroop so it's around 1.34ish. i have tried Higher and it still doesn't work well. I'm going to get a new PSU anyway because i know that this one isn't great anyway.Is there any other help for this problem of not great Overclocks?

I'm considering this PSU: Xigmatek MC NRP-MC751 750W


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
I have a CUG-950B 950 Watt PSU. I'm running 1.44 on both the NB and the HT, and 1.5 on the SB. I got the VCore at around 1.4V to compensate for the VDroop so it's around 1.34ish. i have tried Higher and it still doesn't work well. I'm going to get a new PSU anyway because i know that this one isn't great anyway.Is there any other help for this problem of not great Overclocks?

I'm considering this PSU: Xigmatek MC NRP-MC751 750W

what FSB are you running?
Is your memory set to linked or unlinked in the BIOS ?

That power supply is a little weak on the amp out put on the 12 volt rail (18 amp.)
check out one of these, all have 60 amp single 12 volt rail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817815002


----------



## kidylimp

well im using everest / hwmonitor .... both shows the same.. +10c difference where there sub b -ve difference.. is it faulty.. or just a bios problem???


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidylimp*


well im using everest / hwmonitor .... both shows the same.. +10c difference where there sub b -ve difference.. is it faulty.. or just a bios problem???


care to post a SS?


----------



## kidylimp

hey go4life.. long time no c... here the long and short history...

i overclocked my E8400 (at last!!!!)...

Inputs:
Vcore: 1.231...
NB: 1.4
SB: 1.5
HT: 1.4
DRam: Auto

Memory and FSB: Unlinked
FSB: 1600
DDR: 400 (slightly oc-d from 667)

Readings:

after 2hrs of prime95/ 1hrs of Orthos..
Max core temps : 43/45c
Max CPU temp (Tcase): 62c (i dont knw why... please help me on this.. why tcase > tjunction??)
Core Voltage by CPUZ 1.168V and 1.184V (flactuating between to readings.. is it leading to a problem??)
Fsb : Dram == 1:1
Memory Timing belts::
2GB corsair : 5-5-5-15
512mb samsung : 5-5-5-13
512mb samsung : 5-5-5-13
512mb samsung : 5-5-5-13

(all of them for 333mhz....)

.....................

:::::now the problem :::::

=> Now its Idle.. core temps = 32/34c
but cpu temp = 45c

as far as i looked through cpu temp will always be lower that core temp.. or same.. definetly not +10c....

i updated bios to 1101.. problem remains.. is my processor faulty?? or its just a missreading from mobo.. ignore it coz coretemps are more important for OC... is it connected with thermal greese.. but i used a little...

=> and about Core Voltage by cpu-z, its flactuating.. will it make any problem furthur on??

=> i need some correction for timing belt...


----------



## slickwilly

I use, real temp, core temp and Asus PCprobe, PCprobe is the only one that shows a
temp rise when I am gaming or stress testing, it gets pretty warm (55c. or 60c.) when running Orthos or OCCT. Real temp or Core temp show little to no temp movement during the same processes, I think I have bad thermal Diodes in my CPU

I have a hole in my mother board mounting tray so I can remove my CPU cooling with out having to remove the mobo, this allows me to touch the board while it is hot and loaded, let me tell you when PCprobe say's 60c. on the CPU it is to hot to touch for very long.

Thinking about making a water block to go there


----------



## kidylimp

Mannn please someone answer my question.... im really worrid with my cpu.. today.. i decrease my vcore to 1.156.. Now CPUz Vcore is 1.088v... 1 hrs of orthos large fft.. max core temps 46/47c and cpu temp 58c .... no clue.. NO CLUEEEEE.... please someone help me.. 1.088 is too much low volt..is my cpu faulty?? or my cpu is better than avg cpus..?? why cpu temp is more than core temp.. what is wrong with it... some one help me.. please go4life.. slickwilly .. someone..


----------



## slickwilly

Like I posted before differant programs may see differant temps it depends what sensor they are using, both your temps are good so I wouldn't sweat it
O,ya post a screen shot of what yur talking about, maybe I am missunderstanding you "A picture is worth a thousand words"

Go4life long time no OC


----------



## [Teh Root]

I'm running unlinked, at 800MHz, and memory times set to auto but it runs at the stock settings for my RAM anyway. I'm running at 1333FSB and I currently have a VCore of 1.4560V. I'm giving it lots of voltage to see if it stablilizes it. I don't know but it seems to only run for about and hour and then restart. I'm only running around 41C right now, with Foobar2K running, and Opera running with a bunch of tabs open.


----------



## go4life

@ kidy! Yeah I have not been so active here lately, but getting back in








There is nothing wrong with your cpu as far as I can tell man, vdrop is very normal! All have that







Why don't you put some more vcore on that baby and try to oc? 1.088v is not much, but you can put it all the way up to 1.365v completely safe for 24/7! 
I actually did 4ghz with 1.136v stable with my 920, so im damn happy with my chip hehe.. Also no higher than 70c load over a long time! never understood what this tcase thing is, so don't mind it!

Good luck on the OC quest man









hi to you slick


----------



## [Teh Root]

Does anyone know what I can do to help me overclock on my P5N-D?


----------



## go4life

can you be a little more specific what you want help with?
As far as I understand you want to have more mhz correct? I see you already have have your Q6600 @ 3.33ghz, if you want more just bump up the vcore to 1.5 and try 3.6ghz, and if that's stable try 3.7ghz and so on!


----------



## kidylimp

hey sup dude.. g4l can u tell me about my memory timings.. its 5-6-6-31 , trc 22 cr 2t now.. i knw its kinda crap.. but how tomake it 5-5-5-13 ??? what volt will i put??

now my DRAm volt is Auto

and DDR 800mhz (oc-d frm 667mhz)..

thnxxx


----------



## go4life

hey!
sounds like you have terrible ram my friend!
Instead of even trying to oc that crap, why don't you pick up some new PC6400 with 4-4-4-12 or lower! They are so cheap this days that you almost get them free








Take a look at the 4gb Corsair XMS2 PC6400 4-4-4-12! I did 1000mhz 5-5-5-15 completely stable with them on the P5N-D! Also they are damn cheap


----------



## kidylimp

hmm.. guess i need to buy 2 6400.. but for now i set timings for my rams.. its 5-5-5-13 trc 16 .. volt is 1.91.. it seems pretty stable .. what do u think??? 
..
separate ram timings for 333mhz..
corsair 2gb 5-5-5-15
samsung X 3 512mb 5-5-5-13 .....
...

so i think setting it to 5-5-5-13 wont make a problem.... but my volt .. is it ok???


----------



## go4life

usually you can push up to 2.1v with DDR2, so you might even get better timings


----------



## kidylimp

heres the crack... i looked through over internet got some timings i modified them and heres my new timing belt.. 5-4-4-7-2t ... i ran memtest for 1 and hlf hr system was stable.. volt 1.91v ... ram runs preety cool.. and windows experience index (i knw its gay) given my ram 5.1 .. lols..


----------



## go4life

lololol

well it works for now! but get some new soon though


----------



## slickwilly

I am thinking kidy's problem might be the mix of ram he is using, 
1 stick of DDR2-5300 @ 2 gig. and 2 sticks of DDR2-5300 @ 512 ea.

I know that when I first got my P5N-D I had a mix of ram
(Gskill DDR2-667 1gig. X 2 and 512 X 2) I could get the ram to 750 but my board was unstable above 1430 FSB


----------



## [Teh Root]

I reset my overclock. I can't get a stable OC anymore. I don't know what else to do for my Motherboard.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I am thinking kidy's problem might be the mix of ram he is using,
1 stick of DDR2-5300 @ 2 gig. and 2 sticks of DDR2-5300 @ 512 ea.

I know that when I first got my P5N-D I had a mix of ram
(Gskill DDR2-667 1gig. X 2 and 512 X 2) I could get the ram to 750 but my board was unstable above 1430 FSB

It could be, some motherboards don't like it, but usually it goes fine as long as its the same type with same latency!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
I reset my overclock. I can't get a stable OC anymore. I don't know what else to do for my Motherboard.

flash to another bios?
I had that problem 2 times with my P5N-D, once it went a week before anything worked, and the other the day after.. its kinda weird!


----------



## kidylimp

sup Guys.. a stupid problem.. why my ram showing single chennel???


----------



## [Teh Root]

Bugs in CPU-Z. It's running fine as long as they are in the 2 and 4 slots. I get a stable overclock for like an hour and then a spontaneous reset. Doesn't matter what i'm doing. I'm going to try flashing in a bit.

Which is the BIOS you all use to overclock?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidylimp*











sup Guys.. a stupid problem.. why my ram showing single chennel???


This is because you have 1 stick of DDR2 ram

DRR2 requires a matched pair to operate dual channel.

What I mean by 1 stick is that DDR2 requires even numbers not odd, try removing your 2 gig stick and run CPUz and see what it shows

Kid what do you mean by three and a half gig of ram ?

I thought you had 1, 2 gig. stick plus 2, 512mb. sticks this is 3 gig ?


----------



## kidylimp

ya ur right.. i need even numbers of matched belt ddr2.. i have 1x2gb and 3x512gb ddr5300.. i have been using these rams for almost 3 years.. now i noticed that all these time its been single chenneled coz of my stupidity.. lols.. my last mobo was asus-basswood i got 4X512 ram with that mobo.. i bought 2gb corsair later.. my corsair belt 5-5-5-15 and my samsung belt 5-5-5-13 that why ram 3.5gb set-up is single chenneld.. lols.. not to worry im gonna buy pairs of 6400 in the upcoming Eid.. lols..


----------



## slickwilly

Kid what brand of ram are you thinking of getting ?


----------



## kidylimp

transcend .. im in bangladesh now.. g-skill / corsair / ocz these brands arnt availble here.. transcend or apacer is my only option.. and can u tell me whats the size of my north bridge fan.. today i broke one of the blades..lols... i need to buy one from www.newegg.ca (my frnd is living there hes gonna send it to me.. but i cant ask for ram!!!)


----------



## go4life

think the fan is 40mm!


----------



## slickwilly

The heat sink for the chip set on this board is Aluminum plated with Copper, I have heard of people using Copper heat sinks for the Xeon server procs like this
http://www.nexustek.nl/sxp6026_full_...ver_cooler.htm


----------



## Nevdawg88

Hi everyone,

So I am yet again trying to get to the next step of overclocking my q9550 from its already clocked 3.18 (1500 fsb) to around 3.4 or 3.5. Now, I have the vcore at 1.4125 (in cpu-z, it shows 1.360), i have the nb and ht at 1.40, and the sb at 1.50. Dram is at 2.21 with 4-4-4-15 timings. With these settings I am able to run prime stable for more than 4 hours. So now I am trying to get to the next step, which for me is 3.4 or 3.5







. So I tried putting 1600 for the fsb with no change to the vcore and one or two of the prime worker threads got a rounding error, so then I tried to steadily increase the vcore, but it seemed that whatever I increased it to, I would still get this rounding error no matter what. I went as far as 1.475 (in cpu-z went up to 1.4) but still received this prime error. I then tried to increase the nb/ht voltages but I wasn't sure how much i was supposed to raise it or what the max is. The max temps the cores would get at would always be under 68 celsius.
So now I am lost and I am not sure exactly where to go from here to reach my goal of 3.5 ghz.

(I do plan on getting a rifle CPU cooler to get those temps a lil lower)

So again, at 3.18 ghz I am stable with these settings:
vcore: 1.41250 (~1.35 when running prime)
nb: 1.4
ht: 1.4
sb: 1.5
dram: 2.21 (4-4-4-15)

Thanks for any help!


----------



## [Teh Root]

Have you turned off the C1E option in the BIOS? This was making all of my overclocking Unstable with a few exeptions. You should up the HT and NB voltages for higher clocks.


----------



## Nevdawg88

Ya I have turned off all of those extra things in the BIOS that aren't needed (execute disable bit, virtualization, c1e...). And ya I thought I should raise those but I am just not sure how much. I need like a value that people usually use to try. Like go4life was the one that told me my current nb, ht, and sb voltages and they worked out great. So would those voltages be the main thing that is causing the instability?


----------



## slickwilly

dawg have you tried testing your board to see if it will support the higher FSB setting you will need to get stable ?

You can do this by lowering your CPU multiplier to say 6 and cranking your FSB up to say 1600 or more, if it boots and runs stable then your board is good and if you still can not get your CPU stable then you do not have one of the magic CPU's


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevdawg88*


Hi everyone,

So I am yet again trying to get to the next step of overclocking my q9550 from its already clocked 3.18 (1500 fsb) to around 3.4 or 3.5. Now, I have the vcore at 1.4125 (in cpu-z, it shows 1.360), i have the nb and ht at 1.40, and the sb at 1.50. Dram is at 2.21 with 4-4-4-15 timings. With these settings I am able to run prime stable for more than 4 hours. So now I am trying to get to the next step, which for me is 3.4 or 3.5







. So I tried putting 1600 for the fsb with no change to the vcore and one or two of the prime worker threads got a rounding error, so then I tried to steadily increase the vcore, but it seemed that whatever I increased it to, I would still get this rounding error no matter what. I went as far as 1.475 (in cpu-z went up to 1.4) but still received this prime error. I then tried to increase the nb/ht voltages but I wasn't sure how much i was supposed to raise it or what the max is. The max temps the cores would get at would always be under 68 celsius. 
So now I am lost and I am not sure exactly where to go from here to reach my goal of 3.5 ghz.

(I do plan on getting a rifle CPU cooler to get those temps a lil lower)

So again, at 3.18 ghz I am stable with these settings:
vcore: 1.41250 (~1.35 when running prime)
nb: 1.4
ht: 1.4
sb: 1.5
dram: 2.21 (4-4-4-15)

Thanks for any help!


hi man!

wow you have a serious vdrop, I would recommend you to do the vdrop mod linked on the first page, that could help you get some extra mhz.

the 45nm cpu's love ht volt, so you could try to increase it to 1.42-1.46v.
and maybe add some nb to, that could give some result (maybe up to 1.44-1.46 there too, but actually you can try to decrease it to 1.34-1.38v, some 34nm's liuke less volt)

also when testing, put the latency on the ram higher, just to make sure the ram is not the problem.

please excuuse spelling and so on, im drunk now lol, but I did my best to try to spell right heh

good luck


----------



## Nevdawg88

Oh ok ya I will try the vdrop mod. So after I do that, does that mean I have to change the vcore from what it originally was, or just leave it?

And ya I will try putting the ram latency a lil higher and re-test it and repost

Also, so what would be a vcore you recommend for my setup and wanting to achieve 3.5 ghz? Before and after this pencil mod


----------



## Nevdawg88

Damn, I keep getting a rounding error within like 2 or 3 minutes of prime. And I get my vcore pretty high, up to 1.4 in cpu-z. I also upped the ht and nb voltages to 1.46, still same issue. Anyone know what I am doing wrong?


----------



## JaCkHoLe

What speed are you trying to run your Q9550 at? And if you haven't already i would REALLY do the vdroop pencil mod







worked wonders for me and was very easy. What are you CPU voltages dropping down too when under load?


----------



## Nevdawg88

I am trying to run it at 3.5 ghz (around 8.5 x 1650). I did just do the pencil mod, seemed to have helped a little bit, under load, cpu-z says the vcore jumps between 1.376 and 1.392 (with the vcore set to 4.25 in bios). And my nb and ht I set to around 1.44. It seems like everything is stable when i set the cpu speed to be around 3.18 and nb and ht at 1.4, dram at 2.1, but it seems that anything over 1540 fsb causes rounding errors in prime. I then raise the vcore a little bit to the point where it got to 1.4 in cpu-z but still have the same problem







. Im thinkin of giving up lol


----------



## go4life

well you should try to do the mod many times, you can almost get it to what it says in bios, so just try until you are close









what vcore you would need is totally different from chip to chip, my Q9550 needed 1.34v to get 4ghz, while my Q9650 did 4.2ghz at 1.36v, max safe for 24/7 is 1.36v they say, but you can really use up 1.4v without a problem.

did you try to put the nb and ht down too, and not just upwards? This can also lead to results!

Also, what is your idle and load temperature? (use prime95 small fft test to see the load temp)


----------



## Nevdawg88

Ya I will try the mod more times

It seems though that any vcore doesnt work, I have tried almost every value from 1.325 to 1.45 (1.29 to 1.4 in cpu-z) in bios and it would always cause a rounding error. As for the nb and ht value, I did try to lower it to like 1.36 and 1.38 respectively and left sb on auto or 1.50, but still same problem.

For the settings I have now, 3.18 ghz, vcore 1.375 (in cpu-z stays around 1.344, sometimes jumps to 1.328), nb and ht 1.4, the idle temps are around 43 degrees while the load temps are around 70 to 80 degrees

(I just ordered the prolimatech megahalems heatsink with a couple fans, hopefully that helps with temps)


----------



## slickwilly

dawg what is your spread spectrum control set to and also your LDT Freq.

BIOS options page 4-25 of the users guide


----------



## Nevdawg88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


dawg what is your spread spectrum control set to and also your LDT Freq.

BIOS options page 4-25 of the users guide


Well options in the spread spectrum control menu are all disabled, and the LDT freq is set to 5x


----------



## Protezione

Hey everyone, I have some issues.
I just finally decided to OC my P5n-D with E8400. I am almost positive of the settings I set, so here they are:

VCore: 1.6875
HT: 1.52
NB:1.4
SB:1.4
DRAM:2.13

Set FSB to 1600 and DDR to 800, Unlinked.

My bios is showing 3.6 GHZ, windows is showing 3.6, but Everest is showing 2996mhz.

here is my CPU Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=683311

It seems to me my ram is running way off too, but I also somehow think I am ******ed and cant read this right. As far as temps go, with temps in the 20's C ambient, my CPU Cores are Idling at 35*c or so, which is 3*c up from 3.25 GHZ, and 5*c up from stock. Full load temps are so far no higher than 52*c using everest's system stability test.

Also, I cant seem to overclock my memory whatsoever without becoming unstable, thoughts on that?


----------



## Protezione

Answered my own question. Nvidia control panel was commanding 333mhz fsb speed. Nvidia control panel gave a big finger to my bios. All is well and 3.6ghz :>


----------



## ljapilot

Protezione is your vcore really 1.6875??????????? Is your chip still working hehehe. I would lower that.


----------



## Protezione

1.3875 is what I meant, which after the volt drop was like 1.36v, ive since backed it off a bit more to 1.312


----------



## slickwilly

Protezione what kind of temps are you seeing on your chip set (i.e. motherboard)?


----------



## Protezione

MB temp is nearly always between 40-42*c in everest. Occasionally goes up during intense gaming sessions, but ive never seen over 45*c

Also- does anyone use mofset coolers or anything on these boards? Saw the ones on newegg and was debating on them just for peace of mind's sake till i saw it was 10 for 10 bucks. /shrug

Temps while surfing the forums for your enjoyment, if ya want some during gaming I can do that for you as well.









While folding, it got up to *Gasp* 48*c. Took off my heatsink fan for a little bit, gonna see how high it goes....

EDIT: 52*c is where it topped out at once the fan was off, cooled back down to around 50*c once it was plugged back in. I think the only reason its warm is because of the two GPU's 1 inch below it that are 78*c while folding....


----------



## slickwilly

I have some of the small Enzotech mosfet coolers on my board

I also have a hole in the mother board tray behind the CPU and the area between the mounting points for the CPU can get real hot, the cap.s seem to be the hottest in this area and I didn't put coolers on them

I am planing on making me a backing plate/water block to address this heat issue


----------



## Protezione

Cool, thanks for the info. I will probably throw some enzo's on there just for peace of mind. Now the real question... Can you ceramic coat copper and not have it (greatly) effect its cooling abilities?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protezione* 
Cool, thanks for the info. I will probably throw some enzo's on there just for peace of mind. Now the real question... Can you ceramic coat copper and not have it (greatly) effect its cooling abilities?

what are wanting coat ?

If it is a water block then it should not cause an issue just as long as you do not coat the CPU contact area


----------



## Protezione

Just want to ceramic coat the mofset heatsinks.... I am planning on picking up either a Ziggy Dark Knight, or a Asus Silent Knight AS. My GPU coolers are nickel plated, and look really sharp, so I am going to try to continue with that theme.

Dark coolers, Black and Orange case accents and lighting :>


----------



## [Teh Root]

Anyone have any help for a Q6600 SLACR Model Overclock? I haqve it running at 3.0GHz, with a 333FSB * 9.0 Multiplier. I have it running at 1.39VCore, 1.44NB, 1.44HT, 1.50SB, and 1.91V to the RAM, running at 5-5-5-15, the factory timings on the RAM. I can't get it stable above 3.0GHz. I got that stable after turning off the C1E option. I'm running at like 30-35C, and at load around 40-45C. I can't get stable OC's over 3.0GHz. I have done the VDroop Pencil Mod, but I believe I did it bad, or with not alot of graphite on the resistors. Any help or tips?


----------



## Protezione

post screen shots of CPU-Z! with that we can tell if the vdroop mod is working at all for you or not. 1.39 seems high for that speed from what I have seen on here.


----------



## [Teh Root]

I'm running at 1.44VCore Apparently.



I don't know why the overclocks don't work I run at like 1.5V and i still can't get stable.

Help?


----------



## Protezione

stock speed is 2.4 and your running at 2.0? is that an error?


----------



## ljapilot

No he has not turned off his C1E so it down clocks it. Look at the Multi only 6.


----------



## [Teh Root]

I did turn off C1E.


----------



## slickwilly

[Teh Root]
you need to turn off everything under CPU config except for auto thermal shutdown

later if you need it you can turn vertualization back on


----------



## [Teh Root]

everything? Alrighty. i didn't know what they were for so I only turned off C1E.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

OP read my sig, you are wrong about the vcore for 45nm penryns


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


everything? Alrighty. i didn't know what they were for so I only turned off C1E.


The ones that affect CPU speed are C1E and Intel speed step

You want to keep auto thermal protection on just in case your chosen
method of CPU cooling fails


----------



## [Teh Root]

I still can't get stable above 3.0GHz.


----------



## slickwilly

[teh Root]
What kind of temps are you seeing under load ?


----------



## fates_eye

any advice is greatly appreciated, I ran two specs, first was successful but prime 95 torture raises cpu temp to about 67, and the second crashed as cpu temps topped 78.

My computer specs are:
e2160
2gb corsair ram
zalman fan (1600rpms with 4" diameter)

ran it at:
HT1.58
NB1.48
SB1.60
VCORE1.45625
DRAM auto
FSB1400

No crash but temps were around 67, then maxed it out with:

HT 1.64
NB 1.5
SB 1.62
VCORE 1.6
DRAM auto
FSB 1500

rebooted during prime 95 torture test.

Any advice on settings that would allow me to up the oc and/or maximize stablility would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## [Teh Root]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


[teh Root]
What kind of temps are you seeing under load ?


I run idle at around 39C and load at around 47C. 102F and 116F respectively. I don't think temps are a problem here


----------



## born2expire

Hi guys new to this forum.

I just replaced my gigabyte 965P-DS3 with a P5N-D with hope to achieve higher overclocks and to drop in a second video card.

I ran my 965P-DS3 for about 2 years with a 3.5GHZ overclock and I'm looking for a few tips to push me to 4GHZ and beyond with this board.

current voltages are:
HT 1.44
NB 1.44
SB auto
VCORE 1.425
DRAM 2.2
FSB 1875

Any help is much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## [Teh Root]

Push the VCOre higher raise the NB to 1.48, and SB Voltage to 1.54, lower your RAM Timings to something like 4-4-4-12. Keep your RAM Voltages and raise to FSB to 1950 and higher.


----------



## born2expire

My Ram timings are already 4-4-4-12, but i'll try the rest.


----------



## go4life

I would rather put the vcore to 1.5-1.52v, maybe a little extra nb and ht to 1.46-1.48v, no need for sb, as it has nothing to do with the overclocking itself. 
Also while you oc your cpu, put the ram timings to 5-5-5-15 to be sure the ram is not the problem when stresstesting! Then set it back to 4-4-4-12 when its stable









Good luck, and remember to keep your temp under 70c


----------



## born2expire

Thanks for the suggestions, I tired them, but either my system wont POST or Windows fails to boot if I clock any faster.

Looks like I've plateaued my system, no biggie I'm 230 something MHZ faster then on my Gigabyte board and now i can SLI.

Thanks for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## [Teh Root]

Still can;t get my system above 3.0GHz.


----------



## fates_eye

I'm happy with the 3.15GHZ thanks to the settings on an earlier page. Prime torture tests keep it running just under 70c though (safe?), and voltage shows at 1.392 with CPUZ. Does anyone have specs on an e2160 oc'd beyond a FSB1400?


----------



## [Teh Root]

Anyone know of a solution to my 3.0GHz overclocking woes?


----------



## Protezione

at your current HT and NB voltage, how is your MB temps in the bios? if they are acceptable, you might want to try bumping each one up a few times to try to get it to post. If it wont post, try doing something like 3.1 instead of 3.0. I found a few holes where I could not get it stable as i went up from 3.0 on my cpu, ended up at 4.05 but couldnt do 3.85 for instance.


----------



## [Teh Root]

It's like 114F. Sorry I'm at school so i don't have access to the direct temps. Around 114F and at like 1.43VCore, 1.44NB, 1.44HT, 1.5SB. I tried doing random speeds I got 3.49 stable for like 5minutes enough to get a validation, but not enough to run the compy. I need to redo my voltmod to my board.


----------



## ricflairw000

What bios should I be running?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


What bios should I be running?



What BIOS do you have ?

On a side note I booted at 4.07ghz. last night and played FC2 for over two hours with no issues

FSB 1810 vcore 1.4 in BIOS 1.38 in PCProbe 1.44NB, 1.44 HT
SB auto(as always)
Mem. set to linked and sinked runing 905 @ 4,4,4,15 2T 2.01 volt
E8400 CO stepping


----------



## ricflairw000

crap i had it written down but now i lost it







ill post it in 4 hours lol

wow thats great i need to join this party


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


crap i had it written down but now i lost it







ill post it in 4 hours lol

wow thats great i need to join this party










I am at the party for P5N-D owners with water cooled NB chips


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*









I am at the party for P5N-D owners with water cooled NB chips










I am the heatkiller v3.0 and a fan on the NB party


----------



## ricflairw000

bios is 0402


----------



## Protezione

what the hell NB cooler fits this board? +rep for the answer /beg


----------



## ricflairw000

I hit 3.0 Ghz last night but in prime i was getting too hot 69*







so i have to wait til i get the heat killer on it









should be next week


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricflairw000* 
I hit 3.0 Ghz last night but in prime i was getting too hot 69*







so i have to wait til i get the heat killer on it









should be next week









max stable i can get on this board is 3.60ghz using 1.51v on vcore.. temps got to high for my liking @ 3.0ghz i can use stock vcore make sure you check the pencil mod on page one it was how i managed to stop teh ridiculas vdroop which on this mobo is the only thing that lets it down.


----------



## carrion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protezione* 
what the hell NB cooler fits this board? +rep for the answer /beg

I had this motherboard and I was searching to for a NB air cooler in the market but I couldn't find anything that fits!
After a lot of search and a lot of discussion I found that there are 1-2 heatsinks from copper that can do that job BUT you will need to do some modification (drilling for the bolts).
The one is Thermaltake Cooler A1959 Intel Xeon 1U and the second is Dynatron's P199. Both of them are for server setups, and short enough to get the fan over.

Hope that helps


----------



## [Teh Root]

I get 3.0 Stable for awhile. I need to up the vore a bit, What kind of pencil did you guys use to do the volt mod on the EPU?


----------



## go4life

just use a normal pencil you have laying around! It works perfectly well


----------



## [Teh Root]

K, I have seen them use the heavy graphite pencil to cross the resistors on the EPU of the board. I'll try re-applying the graphite today and see if my vdrop gets any better. I need to do some more stress testing as ususallu I freeze out on L4D sometimes, i think that may be my GPU temps though not my CPU...freezing up on my Overclock.


----------



## go4life

put some extra fans in your case then


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
max stable i can get on this board is 3.60ghz using 1.51v on vcore.. temps got to high for my liking @ 3.0ghz i can use stock vcore make sure you check the pencil mod on page one it was how i managed to stop teh ridiculas vdroop which on this mobo is the only thing that lets it down.

SWEET!

thanks for the help ill give it a try


----------



## ricflairw000

should i get a different mo bo if i am going to go SLI?

Should i go DDR3

or am i just fine with this?


----------



## Protezione

sli is a little rough on this board cause of the spacing. its a real tight fit.


----------



## carrion

I had 2x8800gt on this board and it was ok BUT.. as Protezione said.. the placement of the PCI-e slots is terrible! Too close to each other!
If you are planning to fit a second GTX275 and use them both on air.. you will get the upper card realy hot! About 7-8 celsius difference from the lower card.
And thats why the upper card has absolutely no space to "breathe".
But if you are planning to go for a watercooling setup.. don't need to worry for that issue.
My opinion to all this: save your money and don't go for SLI on this board.. wait for the new gtx300 series...


----------



## [Teh Root]

I got 2 9800GTX+'s with Dual Slot coolers, no room for air management which is getting on my nerves. Asus put the slots to close toghther.


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrion* 
I had 2x8800gt on this board and it was ok BUT.. as Protezione said.. the placement of the PCI-e slots is terrible! Too close to each other!
If you are planning to fit a second GTX275 and use them both on air.. you will get the upper card realy hot! About 7-8 celsius difference from the lower card.
And thats why the upper card has absolutely no space to "breathe".
But if you are planning to go for a watercooling setup.. don't need to worry for that issue.
My opinion to all this: save your money and don't go for SLI on this board.. wait for the new gtx300 series...

thanks you two for the help!

I am water cooling and Frys was blowing out the GTX 275 for 170$ thats why i am so tempted

[sarcasm]well 275 + 275 = GTX 350[/sarcasm]

I also ripped a SATA plug off my Mo bo last night







. The damn lock woundlt let go!


----------



## Protezione

If you are going WCing I would say its fine, however the ripped off Sata port might be troublesome







A good, cheapish, upgrade for this board is the EVGA 750I FTW Edition if you can find it. Or you could just go nuts and get a 780I or some of the even newer sets.


----------



## ricflairw000

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?p=MB-...77958113bb4a3a

138$

dang 
i hope the SATA thing is ok


----------



## go4life

I would rather buy a Intel chipset motherboard if I were you, they run cooler, and overclock better









Look at the Gigabyte UD3R or UD3P, they are insane overclockers, I did 500FSB stable with a Q9650 on a UD3P! Also Asus P5Q-E are quite good, I did 471fsb stable after some tweaking! All these 3 boards are damn good









Don't care for SLI it scales very badly compared to Crossfire, so if you want 2 cards go ATI, want only one card, either will do


----------



## ricflairw000

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=205132

ill look into into it IF i need it

i hope i dont eek!


----------



## go4life

yeah, good luck









but those boards are worth looking into anyways, they are awesome to overclock with


----------



## [Teh Root]

Mine still sucks.


----------



## carrion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


thanks you two for the help!

I am water cooling and Frys was blowing out the GTX 275 for 170$ thats why i am so tempted

[sarcasm]well 275 + 275 = GTX 350[/sarcasm]

I also ripped a SATA plug off my Mo bo last night







. The damn lock woundlt let go!


I know that kind of tempation









But don't spend your money on the 775 platform. At least don't do that for 750i! With this setup and the GTX 275 your are more than good for the current needs I think. My suggestion is to save your money for a better massive upgrade later.

Just for example: I moved to i7 X58 stage 2 weeks ago.. I was with P5N-D + E8200 and I managed to sell them 2 days before the i5 debut. Now I'm stuck with 2 VGAs much older than yours and waiting for the new ATIs & Nvidia to see benchmarks, benefits etc and decide.

Thats my suggestion of course! Its up to you to decide.


----------



## go4life

it could be good to save up yeah!
Im very happy with my 920 D0! It overclocks to 4ghz on less than stock volt lol
Sadly I might have to part out some of my system, to afford a car


----------



## [Teh Root]

I still can't get stable. I run fine at 3.0 GHz on my Q6600 on a 1.42VCore, I run on a 1333FSB, 5-5-5-15 is my memory Timings, I run 800MHz stock on my memory.

Voltages are as follows:

VCore: 1.42V
NB:1.44
HT:1.44
SB:1.50


----------



## carrion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


I still can't get stable. I run fine at 3.0 GHz on my Q6600 on a 1.42VCore, I run on a 1333FSB, 5-5-5-15 is my memory Timings, I run 800MHz stock on my memory.

Voltages are as follows:

VCore: 1.42V
NB:1.44
HT:1.44
SB:1.50



Try to loose some the timings of the memory.. and kindly raise the SB..
Just for a try.
Ddo you have all memory slots populated?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


it could be good to save up yeah!
Im very happy with my 920 D0! It overclocks to 4ghz on less than stock volt lol
Sadly I might have to part out some of my system, to afford a car











I'm happy too with the 920 and the bloodrage. The 4ghz is now an easy milestone!
After you get your car.. you will find something to compete the satisfaction that you are getting from the pc.
At least thats what happening to me.. my i7 blood civic VS my real honda civic!


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrion* 
I know that kind of tempation









But don't spend your money on the 775 platform. At least don't do that for 750i! With this setup and the GTX 275 your are more than good for the current needs I think. My suggestion is to save your money for a better massive upgrade later.

Just for example: I moved to i7 X58 stage 2 weeks ago.. I was with P5N-D + E8200 and I managed to sell them 2 days before the i5 debut. Now I'm stuck with 2 VGAs much older than yours and waiting for the new ATIs & Nvidia to see benchmarks, benefits etc and decide.

Thats my suggestion of course! Its up to you to decide.

Yeah i know the 775 is a dead end now but I dont see me needing an i7 or i9 I just play games and go on the internet. The only thing i want is good graphics. mo bo + chip set is $$$$$ and then DDR3

i think you are right ill wait till the 300 series drops and then get the 275 for cheaper haha jk

but when i "upgraded" from my 8800GTX 516 it was better than my 275GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
it could be good to save up yeah!
Im very happy with my 920 D0! It overclocks to 4ghz on less than stock volt lol
Sadly I might have to part out some of my system, to afford a car









the reason why im into computers is because its cheaper than my car racing addiction lol







man i miss racing







i dont think this computer thing will hold me over


----------



## ricflairw000

I was testing for leaks last night so tonight i will see if it posts


----------



## Protezione

Whats the max safe voltage for the HT and NB. I am having stability problems about 3 hours into Prime Blend testing. Makes me emo, Wish it would fail in the first half hour, or not fail at all.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I would set the max by @ 1.4v, you really shouldn't need more than that. Try some
added nb volts (like 2-3 notches, you Gould be fine after than. Also, maybe raise the ram volts up a notch. When you fail like 3 hours in the stress test, usually the ram/ CPU connection to ram is sckew, which means more nb volts.


----------



## Protezione

hmm it was failing with the NB at 1.46v, HT at 1.46 and SB at 1.5 (stock) Ram is rated for 
2.1V, but warrantied for up to 2.2V, so I put it to 2.2.

I needed to be at 1.38 Vcore in order to achieve that, and even then it wasnt perfectly stable.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Protezione*


hmm it was failing with the NB at 1.46v, HT at 1.46 and SB at 1.5 (stock) Ram is rated for 
2.1V, but warrantied for up to 2.2V, so I put it to 2.2.

I needed to be at 1.38 Vcore in order to achieve that, and even then it wasnt perfectly stable.


The P5N-D is really messed up with voltages. When I ran mine, I used 1.5v for NB and VT, but then I lowered it to 1.32v, and my overclock got even more stable. You will really need to play around with voltages. Once I got it stable with 1.32v for NB and VT, I had to jump up to 1.44v on the NB and VT. It is really messed up. I think that you should just try some different settings, and hope for the best.







Definitely try to lower the voltages a bit though, because too much voltages can also cause instability.


----------



## ricflairw000

w00t it posted fine and im up and running!!







thanks all 
no need for a new mo bo

but now its not saving the bios settings its going to default


----------



## [Teh Root]

Update your BIOS. I stil need to attain a stable overclock on my Q6600. I get a very-stabvle OC at 3.0GHz. I tried all of these fluctuating timings for my RAM, and voltages but i'm afraid of frying my Northbridge or my Southbridge or even my RAM sticks by overvoltings them. Someone has any suggestions for overclocking to 3.5 and beyond stablelike?


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


Update your BIOS. I stil need to attain a stable overclock on my Q6600. I get a very-stabvle OC at 3.0GHz. I tried all of these fluctuating timings for my RAM, and voltages but i'm afraid of frying my Northbridge or my Southbridge or even my RAM sticks by overvoltings them. Someone has any suggestions for overclocking to 3.5 and beyond stablelike?


yeah i had it at 3.0 and its great

i too am going to go for 3.4 or more club








ill keep my eyes peeled for both of us


----------



## [Teh Root]

ye. I got it to 3.59GHz for a little bit then i had a crash so..


----------



## ricflairw000

yeah it seems like there is a dead spot of GHZ and finding the sweet spot is hard for me to find


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrion* 
I'm happy too with the 920 and the bloodrage. The 4ghz is now an easy milestone!
After you get your car.. you will find something to compete the satisfaction that you are getting from the pc.
At least thats what happening to me.. my i7 blood civic VS my real honda civic!

my plan is to get sell most of my pc stuff, buy a car, then when the cash start coming back, I will buy better pc stuff again = car + pc









I will never give up pc, but I will never give up car either, so why not both?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricflairw000* 
the reason why im into computers is because its cheaper than my car racing addiction lol







man i miss racing







i dont think this computer thing will hold me over

I feel you on that one! try to save up like me, and try your best to keep both hobbies alive


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
my plan is to get sell most of my pc stuff, buy a car, then when the cash start coming back, I will buy better pc stuff again = car + pc









I will never give up pc, but I will never give up car either, so why not both?









I feel you on that one! try to save up like me, and try your best to keep both hobbies alive









seems like i can only get one going at a time haha


----------



## [Teh Root]

Hey Go4life, what kind of deal will you have on that i7 mobo and i7? Could you hold off on selling it till like novemberish? Just in time for christmas money


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


ye. I got it to 3.59GHz for a little bit then i had a crash so..


3.26 right now but one worker fails on the prime95 test









what FSB do you have im at 1500


----------



## ricflairw000

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...6600-club.html

trying to get some info here haha


----------



## ricflairw000

I am stable at

3.2 ghz
1.328 in cpuz and 1.39 in the mo bo 
fsb is 1423

HT 1.48
nb 1.48
sb auto

unlinked ram

i am pretty happy here so i think im going to stay here, the temps look good so far. I dont know if its the heat killer 3.0 or a good set up

44 45 47 42


----------



## [Teh Root]

I got 1333FSB for 3.0GHz stable.


----------



## ricflairw000

I was going for the gusto for a bit

i set the FSB at 1523 and it would load to the desktop and then BSOD
i didnt pump up the Vcore though hahahha


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricflairw000* 
seems like i can only get one going at a time haha

hehe, well do your best anyways









dude, you have to stop posting 3-4 posts in a row lol, ever heard of edit or just writing all at the same time? lol

also, those temps are quite high for watercooling, what parts are in your loop? When I used an Apogee GT (that is MUCH worse than an HK 3.0), a MCP655 pump and a Black Ice Extreme 360 rad I got temps like that at 1.51v vcore, you should get lower!!!

Have you put on the thermalpaste correctly? and what brand did you use? Sure you have tightened everything right? The block is mounted correctly?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
Hey Go4life, what kind of deal will you have on that i7 mobo and i7? Could you hold off on selling it till like novemberish? Just in time for christmas money









O hai! Well im not sure, I live in Norway you know.. So shipping would be gay, and we have much higher prices than you guys do! (So not sure if it would be a good deal for you)

I payed about $380 for my 920 and about $410 RIIE...
So I bet that is quite high compared to US prices


----------



## [Teh Root]

380 USD? or 380 NOK?


----------



## go4life

I put a $ infront didnt I?








380 NOK would be almost free lol


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


also, those temps are quite high for watercooling, what parts are in your loop? When I used an Apogee GT (that is MUCH worse than an HK 3.0), a MCP655 pump and a Black Ice Extreme 360 rad I got temps like that at 1.51v vcore, you should get lower!!!

Have you put on the thermalpaste correctly? and what brand did you use? Sure you have tightened everything right? The block is mounted correctly?


GPU > res > D5 > 2x120 > 3X120 > CPU >

yes artic silver 5 
yes i measured like the directions said


----------



## go4life

okey, what brand is your rads, and what fans did you use on them?
its way to hot!


----------



## ricflairw000

5 of these
Scythe KAZE-JYUNI "SLIP STREAM" 120mm Case Fan - SY1225SL12M - 1200rpm
Air Flow 68.54 CFM
Noise Level 24.00 dBA

swift tech 3 x 120
swift tech 2 x 120

on my crappy WC set up i hit 69*C when i was over clocking







i had to back it down


----------



## go4life

ahh.. well swiftec rads is not the best in the world. But they work ok..
Still that is very hot! I would recommend you do install the cpu block over again, and tighten it really good!


----------



## [Teh Root]

Goforlife, did you volt mod your P5N-D?


----------



## fates_eye

If I'm getting a blue screen error (can't recall the phrasing exactly) with a message of "if this is the first time seeing this...check new hardware...etc." Is that an overheated cpu or gpu causing the crash? It happens in the middle of witcher and I'm running my e2160 ( at 1400 fsb) hot at near 70 temps full load on some stupid resolution like 1500 x 952 because nvidia's control panel only fits the picture on my big screen with it, high settings as well. But, it lived through prime fine. If I can run prime for 12hours no crash, is my cpu stable? Any advice appreciated. Is it the woes of owning a crappy e2160/ 8800gt?


----------



## ricflairw000

i had this set up with a 8800gt 512
soemthing isnt stable or getting too hot
the GPU can take 70* no problem i have ran my at 80*

I wouldnt suggest a CPU getting that high

an over worked GPU can cause a BSOD it did for me this week haha


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


Goforlife, did you volt mod your P5N-D?


go4life..

nope! But im getting the P5N-D again, downgrading from i7 (saving up for car), so I will post any fun mods here, if I do some









Quote:



Originally Posted by *fates_eye*


If I'm getting a blue screen error (can't recall the phrasing exactly) with a message of "if this is the first time seeing this...check new hardware...etc." Is that an overheated cpu or gpu causing the crash? It happens in the middle of witcher and I'm running my e2160 ( at 1400 fsb) hot at near 70 temps full load on some stupid resolution like 1500 x 952 because nvidia's control panel only fits the picture on my big screen with it, high settings as well. But, it lived through prime fine. If I can run prime for 12hours no crash, is my cpu stable? Any advice appreciated. Is it the woes of owning a crappy e2160/ 8800gt?


Your cpu seems ok, how is the temp on the 8800gt? my old 8800gt had mad temps some times..

go here and fill in all the info, that can give us a little more insight on what parts you use, and will help getting your problem solved easier









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


i had this set up with a 8800gt 512 
soemthing isnt stable or getting too hot
the GPU can take 70* no problem i have ran my at 80*

I wouldnt suggest a CPU getting that high

an over worked GPU can cause a BSOD it did for me this week haha


Most GPU's can handle up to 85-90c without problems!


----------



## fates_eye

sorry, bit of a newb here (second oc comp), not sure of my gpu temps, any links to a good program for gpu temps appreciated. But, otherwise my specs are:

BIOS Core Temp

vcore: 1.45 actual: 1.325
dram: auto
ht: 1.4
nb: 1.4
sb: 1.6

fsb: 1400
ddr: 667

cooling is zalman 9600 or such (been a while)
temps idle at 42 and max at 70

Am I at the max OC, or too high for stability? Any advice is appreciated


----------



## go4life

Sure you don't have 1.35v in bios? if not that is a TERRIBLE vdrop! (you must do the pencil mod on the first page if it really is this bad)
But please, fill in the link I posted! its easier to help that way! That way I can see all your parts = helps me understand what it can be.

the temp on your 8800gt is good!


----------



## Darkslide

wait a sec this motherboard supports up to PC2 6400? I got a set of 8500 and the motherboard is coming in today will my RAM work with this?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkslide*


wait a sec this motherboard supports up to PC2 6400? I got a set of 8500 and the motherboard is coming in today will my RAM work with this?


Yes, I am running PC7200 in mine but you will need to manually adjust your ram settings, things like timing and voltages.

I did try running my DDR2-1066 at stock timings and failed to boot
cut the timings back to 800 and it booted, go figure


----------



## Darkslide

How do I do that? I never did something like this before.


----------



## [Teh Root]

You have to go the the Chipset under advaced settings in the BIOS. That's to change the timings of the RAM. You have to go to the Jumperfree BIOS setings under Jumperfree in Advanced for RAM Voltages and RAM Clock Speed.


----------



## Darkslide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


You have to go the the Chipset under advaced settings in the BIOS. That's to change the timings of the RAM. You have to go to the Jumperfree BIOS setings under Jumperfree in Advanced for RAM Voltages and RAM Clock Speed.



Ok thanks alot


----------



## fates_eye

sorry, my page isn't showing a link (or else im looking in the wrong spot), but the bios voltage is set at 1.45 and according to core temp it's at 1.325v, but double checking with cpuid the temp reads 1.392 (not sure which is accurate). The temp I listed was for the cpu not gpu, I don't know how to find my gpu temp. Should I do the volt mod?


----------



## fates_eye

I assumed you meant my system info at the bottom.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Yes, I am running PC7200 in mine but you will need to manually adjust your ram settings, things like timing and voltages.

I did try running my DDR2-1066 at stock timings and failed to boot
cut the timings back to 800 and it booted, go figure










This board won't take much faster RAM than 1000mHz. That's pretty much the limit. I tried and I tried back when I owned one and never got more than 1000-1002mHz from my Dominator 1066's. Popped them in the UD3P and they fired right up @ 1066mHz.


----------



## kidylimp

i dont know why my DNS server doesnt let me get into this site.. now its ok.. but i dont knw for how long lol.. anyway howr ya g4l and slickwilly.. long time no. c


----------



## kidylimp

i oc-ed my system furthur but my ram letin me down.. i set fsb 1760 and ram 800mhz so FSB : Dram = 11:10 .. well 2hrs orthos and 1 hr ramtest works fine.. but i cant play crysis for 10 mins unexpectedly shutsdown. moreover COJ bound in blood doesnt even starts.. Prototype fails to load.. Assasins creed and darksector worksfine.. .. i think theres some problem with nforce 189.89 driver.. some details missing in crysis Warhead when shader and postprocessing set to veryhigh.. or maybe its becoz my win 7.. and it does not gives me good frame in shellshock2 and assassins creed as well..


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
This board won't take much faster RAM than 1000mHz. That's pretty much the limit. I tried and I tried back when I owned one and never got more than 1000-1002mHz from my Dominator 1066's. Popped them in the UD3P and they fired right up @ 1066mHz.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidylimp* 
i oc-ed my system furthur but my ram letin me down.. i set fsb 1760 and ram 800mhz so FSB : Dram = 11:10 .. well 2hrs orthos and 1 hr ramtest works fine.. but i cant play crysis for 10 mins unexpectedly shutsdown. moreover COJ bound in blood doesnt even starts.. Prototype fails to load.. Assasins creed and darksector worksfine.. .. i think theres some problem with nforce 189.89 driver.. some details missing in crysis Warhead when shader and postprocessing set to veryhigh.. or maybe its becoz my win 7.. and it does not gives me good frame in shellshock2 and assassins creed as well..


I find that for ram you are better off buying the speed you will need rather than trying to OC your ram and CPU at the same time, I mean these ram companies are getting real tight with their binning of the chips.

As for the P5N-D DDR2-900 or 1066 will suffice,
Set FSB-Mem. clock mode to linked and FSB-Mem. ratio to sync mode
this will assure that your ram rams at a true 1:1 ratio or half the FSB
User guide page 4-21

All hail the greatness of the ATI 5870, bow before it's might or come up with something better Nvidia


----------



## kidylimp

ya im gonna buy 2 of the DDR2 800. but insufficient credit..lols.. not to worry im gonna buy one..!!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fates_eye*


sorry, my page isn't showing a link (or else im looking in the wrong spot), the bios voltage is set at 1.45 and according to core temp it's at 1.325v, but double checking with cpuid the temp reads 1.392 (not sure which is accurate). The temp I listed was for the cpu not gpu, I don't know how to find my gpu temp. Should I do the volt mod?


you got it right now, except you have still not given the brand or model of your power supply! This is very important, because as far as I know you can have a very good PSU or very bad one, so please name all your stuff correctly!

core temp does NOT show current cpu volt, it shows the vid of the cpu (the stock volt), by cpuid you mean cpu-z? If it is cpu-z it shows the correct volt.
To find out the gpu temp, use gpu-z, hardware monitor or everest!

Also, start using the ``quote`` button down right on each post if you are answering to a post further up the page.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
you got it right now, except you have still not given the brand or model of your power supply! This is very important, because as far as I know you can have a very good PSU or very bad one, so please name all your stuff correctly!

core temp does NOT show current cpu volt, it shows the vid of the cpu (the stock volt), by cpuid you mean cpu-z? If it is cpu-z it shows the correct volt.
To find out the gpu temp, use gpu-z, hardware monitor or everest!

Also, start using the ``quote`` button down left on each post if you are answering to a post further up the page.


When I change my CPU volts in the BIOS I make a note of what I set it to (bad memory need upgrade)
Then after boot up I check it with both CPUz and Asus PC probe, this will show what you really have and how much vdroop you are suffering from.

As go4life stated lower right hand corner of each post you have a quote
button and next to it is the multi quote button how the multi quote works is you select it in all but your last post that you want to quote, the last post you select quote and this will put all the quotes together in one reply box, be sure to put your statements between each quote
I learned this the hard way, trial and error a lot of flak and error


----------



## fates_eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


you got it right now, except you have still not given the brand or model of your power supply! This is very important, because as far as I know you can have a very good PSU or very bad one, so please name all your stuff correctly!

core temp does NOT show current cpu volt, it shows the vid of the cpu (the stock volt), by cpuid you mean cpu-z? If it is cpu-z it shows the correct volt.
To find out the gpu temp, use gpu-z, hardware monitor or everest!

Also, start using the ``quote`` button down left on each post if you are answering to a post further up the page.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


When I change my CPU volts in the BIOS I make a note of what I set it to (bad memory need upgrade)
Then after boot up I check it with both CPUz and Asus PC probe, this will show what you really have and how much vdroop you are suffering from.

As go4life stated lower right hand corner of each post you have a quote
button and next to it is the multi quote button how the multi quote works is you select it in all but your last post that you want to quote, the last post you select quote and this will put all the quotes together in one reply box, be sure to put your statements between each quote
I learned this the hard way, trial and error a lot of flak and error










Ok, I updated my system, the PSU is titan power, not sure if thats any good. Just got gpu-z, so I'll test the temp on it. Should I do this with a game or 3DMark? CPU-Z is the program I use, so I guess my vdroop is 0.058V. (instead of 1.45, its reading 1.392) Should I raise it up? The comp runs stable to play the witcher usually for a couple hours, then I get either a freeze up, or the blue screen error. I'll post my gpu temps asap. Appreciate the pointers.


----------



## go4life

Good, Titan Power? this doesn't sound to good... I would recommend you to swap PSU no matter now, go for the Corsair HX's! (go for 400w++) I had HX1000w before, and I was really happy with it. It gave correct volt all the time!

For testing GPU, I usually test with Crysis or Furmark! (Furmark stresses the GPU way over any game do, so just google it!).

Also, I am going to Amsterdam tomorrow! So Its not sure I will be here on OCN before Friday again. But I hope they have a computer at the hotel im staying at!


----------



## fates_eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Good, Titan Power? this doesn't sound to good... I would recommend you to swap PSU no matter now, go for the Corsair HX's! (go for 400w++) I had HX1000w before, and I was really happy with it. It gave correct volt all the time!

For testing GPU, I usually test with Crysis or Furmark! (Furmark stresses the GPU way over any game do, so just google it!).

Also, I am going to Amsterdam tomorrow! So Its not sure I will be here on OCN before Friday again. But I hope they have a computer at the hotel im staying at!


Yeah, i thought it might be a crappy psu, but unsure if that's the cause. I upp'd the voltage to compensate for the big drop, see if that stops the crash. Would the memory make a difference; with an oc'd e2160 at 1400 my memory is running close to 1:1, would higher dram frequency just be bottlenecked?

Furmark maxed my gpu temp at 82, but I only ran it for 10min as I was pressed for time. I'll run gpu-z and core temp for a few hours when I play a game and post the results if/when it crashes. And I'll let prime go overnight and see if it lives through.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fates_eye*


Yeah, i thought it might be a crappy psu, but unsure if that's the cause. I upp'd the voltage to compensate for the big drop, see if that stops the crash. Would the memory make a difference; with an oc'd e2160 at 1400 my memory is running close to 1:1, would higher dram frequency just be bottlenecked?

Furmark maxed my gpu temp at 82, but I only ran it for 10min as I was pressed for time. I'll run gpu-z and core temp for a few hours when I play a game and post the results if/when it crashes. And I'll let prime go overnight and see if it lives through.


Your ram is a little low in freq. As I posted before, for this board I would go with ether DDR2-800 to 1066, the 1066 will mean you will never max out your rams speed as this board is only good for up to 1000mhz. ram

You could set your ram to unlinked and see if that takes care of your lock ups.
If it does then it was the ram, if not look else where

As for your power supply find out how many amps it puts out on the 12 volt rail, less than 25 amp and I would look for a new PSU when funds allow

Next time you get a blue screen right down the message number and post it here


----------



## Darkslide

ok I made no adjustments for my ram and my pc boots up fine, should I keep as it is at 800 or do I need to make some changes?


----------



## fates_eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Your ram is a little low in freq. As I posted before, for this board I would go with ether DDR2-800 to 1066, the 1066 will mean you will never max out your rams speed as this board is only good for up to 1000mhz. ram

You could set your ram to unlinked and see if that takes care of your lock ups.
If it does then it was the ram, if not look else where

As for your power supply find out how many amps it puts out on the 12 volt rail, less than 25 amp and I would look for a new PSU when funds allow

Next time you get a blue screen right down the message number and post it here

Already unlinked, anything higher than 667 and I don't even post, so the ram is definitely limiting my comp's performance. I increased the voltage to 1.475 and cpuz reads it as 1.424v. No crash yet, maybe fixed? If I get the blue screen again I will post the message.

Not sure bout the ampage, I'm figuring the numbers on the side of the PSU are what you are referring to; under +12volts it says 24amps.


----------



## Jimfox

Obviously I have this board, is why I'm posting here, but here is why I subscribed and eventually posted this reply:

I know that the E5200 can get to 3.5ghz easly, but it seems I cant get that because everytime I try, the board doesn't POST...even after following directions in how to do so

I was wondering if it was hardware issues or if I'm incompetent, but here is what I can get and the instructions I saw to OC it:

Max FSB - 256

I read that vCore at 1.36 will get me to FSB 280...I haven't seen any other instructions

if anyone can give me some info in what I need to do, that would be great, I'd like to run it at 3.5ghz...any instructions can be given technically or layman since I know the terms, but apparently I'm overlooking something


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkslide*


ok I made no adjustments for my ram and my pc boots up fine, should I keep as it is at 800 or do I need to make some changes?


800 is fine, that's what I have mine set at, as for timings your ram calls for 5-5-5-15 2T at 2.01 volt, after you get a stable OC you might try lowering your voltage to say 1.99 this will reduce mem. temps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fates_eye*


Already unlinked, anything higher than 667 and I don't even post, so the ram is definitely limiting my comp's performance. I increased the voltage to 1.475 and cpuz reads it as 1.424v. No crash yet, maybe fixed? If I get the blue screen again I will post the message.

Not sure bout the ampage, I'm figuring the numbers on the side of the PSU are what you are 
referring to; under +12volts it says 24amps.


For your video card 24 amps is good just as long as the PSU can do it with out heating up

(This is what a correct multi quote looks like)


----------



## fates_eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimfox*


Obviously I have this board, is why I'm posting here, but here is why I subscribed and eventually posted this reply:

I know that the E5200 can get to 3.5ghz easly, but it seems I cant get that because everytime I try, the board doesn't POST...even after following directions in how to do so

I was wondering if it was hardware issues or if I'm incompetent, but here is what I can get and the instructions I saw to OC it:

Max FSB - 256

I read that vCore at 1.36 will get me to FSB 280...I haven't seen any other instructions

if anyone can give me some info in what I need to do, that would be great, I'd like to run it at 3.5ghz...any instructions can be given technically or layman since I know the terms, but apparently I'm overlooking something


my first guess is that the dram frequency is linked, but im no expert here.


----------



## Jimfox

Yep you got it right, I was fooled by thinking the board auto setting would fix any issues regarding dram linkage, but it seems not, put it 4:5 and it worked, now to figure why it runs too hot...

I wonder if thermal greases expire


----------



## fates_eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimfox*


Yep you got it right, I was fooled by thinking the board auto setting would fix any issues regarding dram linkage, but it seems not, put it 4:5 and it worked, now to figure why it runs too hot...

I wonder if thermal greases expire


thermal grease doesn't expire, but there is good and bad... I would stick to arctic silver personally.

My ram is limiting my oc, perhaps yours too... I know that when you exceed the dram freq you get a bsod... but, I'm not too sure on the ram:gpu limits.


----------



## slickwilly

Jimfox it would help people help you if they knew what hardware you had with out asking.
Please fill out your system specs. in the user control panel

CPU heat is generaly caused by high volts, stock cooler, bad thermal conection between CPU and cooler


----------



## fates_eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Jimfox it would help people help you if they knew what hardware you had with out asking.
Please fill out your system specs. in the user control panel

CPU heat is generaly caused by high volts, stock cooler, bad thermal conection between CPU and cooler


I've heard that too much or too little thermal grease can cause cooling issues; is it true that the correct application of thermal grease is very pertinent to core temp? Just curious.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fates_eye*


I've heard that too much or too little thermal grease can cause cooling issues; is it true that the correct application of thermal grease is very pertinent to core temp? Just curious.



Yes it is, to little and you will not get good coverage
to much and it ether squeese out on to your board or holds the cooler and CPU apart


----------



## ricflairw000

try to make the line of TIM as consistent as you can


----------



## [Teh Root]

wow. I reverted to stock settings to 2.4GHz to do a dry run with my system and ran a pRime95 test for 8 hours on it, apparently at stock settings on my mobo 2 out of 4 cores failed. When i reverted to my 3.0GHz settings it worksed flawlessly for 8 hours with no cores failing. My mobo is as tempermental as a woman..


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


wow. I reverted to stock settings to 2.4GHz to do a dry run with my system and ran a pRime95 test for 8 hours on it, apparently at stock settings on my mobo 2 out of 4 cores failed. When i reverted to my 3.0GHz settings it worksed flawlessly for 8 hours with no cores failing. My mobo is as tempermental as a woman..


must be rock solid at 4.0 lol


----------



## slickwilly

Just bought my self a Quad Q9550
http://www.overclock.net/sale/582402...-t-deluxe.html


----------



## go4life

alright im back from vacation! (amsterdam if anyone cares lol)..

congrats on the Q9550 slick! its a good cpu, I got my old C0 to run 4ghz rock solid


----------



## [Teh Root]

I need a new mobo. Is it worth upgrading my mobo to a 790i Ultra, and keeping my Q6600 and trying to get to 4.0GHz, or getting a Core i7 or i5 in April next year?


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
I need a new mobo. Is it worth upgrading my mobo to a 790i Ultra, and keeping my Q6600 and trying to get to 4.0GHz, or getting a Core i7 or i5 in April next year?

bummer sorry to hear

yeah mine gets finicky with certain programs


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
alright im back from vacation! (amsterdam if anyone cares lol)..

congrats on the Q9550 slick! its a good cpu, I got my old C0 to run 4ghz rock solid









Amsterdam, nice liberal place for a vacation.

Thanks on the 9550, I am going to try it on the P5ND and if that does not get me a good OC then I will slip it in to my P45 chipped board, my main goal with it is folding as most of my games are only threaded for a dual core also getting ready for Win7


----------



## ricflairw000

any clue how to control the NB fan ?

i put everything on silent but its still turning at 3500+ RPMs


----------



## carrion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


any clue how to control the NB fan ?

i put everything on silent but its still turning at 3500+ RPMs


~3500 RPMs is the lowest for the NB fan on silent bios setting.
If its still too noisy .. then you will need a fan controller. 
something like kaze master maybe


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carrion*


~3500 RPMs is the lowest for the NB fan on silent bios setting.
If its still too noisy .. then you will need a fan controller. 
something like kaze master maybe


dang thanks for the info though

it sounds like a blender has rocks in it lol 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=3890

this is neither quiet or slow haha


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
I need a new mobo. Is it worth upgrading my mobo to a 790i Ultra, and keeping my Q6600 and trying to get to 4.0GHz, or getting a Core i7 or i5 in April next year?

if you need a new 775 mobo, go for a gigabyte ud3p or its lil' bro ud3r (without crossfire and some other functions, but same good overclocking







) the 790i is NOT worth it, not to good of a overclocker either (better than the p5n-d though lol), I had a friend with a 790i when I had the 780i, and they are basically the same, not worth it... you won't be disappointed with the UD3P at least, I loved mine! (did 500fsb stable with Q9650







)

If you want to use some more money, get the i7's! My old 920 D0 was the most overclocking fun I have had since my E8600! ^^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Amsterdam, nice liberal place for a vacation.

Thanks on the 9550, I am going to try it on the P5ND and if that does not get me a good OC then I will slip it in to my P45 chipped board, my main goal with it is folding as most of my games are only threaded for a dual core also getting ready for Win7

indeed lol.

Anytime! if you want to get best PPD, your best bet is to sell the Q9550 and buy 2 or 3 cheap nvidia cards, since cpu's don't get to much PPD really.. (but id rather take the Q9550)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricflairw000* 
dang thanks for the info though

it sounds like a blender has rocks in it lol
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=3890

this is neither quiet or slow haha

Lawl, if you want a cheap fix buy one like this: linky (zalman fan mate), works for one fan, and is quite cheap! Bet you can get it cheaper at some other places, but im not too good on US sites as I live Norway!

That should keep the ``blender`` silent from now on


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


if you need a new 775 mobo, go for a gigabyte ud3p or its lil' bro ud3r (without crossfire and some other functions, but same good overclocking







) the 790i is NOT worth it, not to good of a overclocker either (better than the p5n-d though lol), I had a friend with a 790i when I had the 780i, and they are basically the same, not worth it... you won't be disappointed with the UD3P at least, I loved mine! (did 500fsb stable with Q9650







)

If you want to use some more money, get the i7's! My old 920 D0 was the most overclocking fun I have had since my E8600! ^^

indeed lol.

Anytime! if you want to get best PPD, your best bet is to sell the Q9550 and buy 2 or 3 cheap nvidia cards, since cpu's don't get to much PPD really.. (but id rather take the Q9550)

Lawl, if you want a cheap fix buy one like this: linky (zalman fan mate), works for one fan, and is quite cheap! Bet you can get it cheaper at some other places, but im not too good on US sites as I live Norway!

That should keep the ``blender`` silent from now on










Thanks for the tip!! i think im going to try a resistor

i was trying to go the easy way haha


----------



## BlackMoth.Ver1

Finally i got to run this baby with OCZ 8500 ram @ 1066.








and still managed to OC my q6600 to 3.0Ghz..
was a Pain...


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


if you need a new 775 mobo, go for a gigabyte ud3p or its lil' bro ud3r (without crossfire and some other functions, but same good overclocking







) the 790i is NOT worth it, not to good of a overclocker either (better than the p5n-d though lol), I had a friend with a 790i when I had the 780i, and they are basically the same, not worth it... you won't be disappointed with the UD3P at least, I loved mine! (did 500fsb stable with Q9650







)

If you want to use some more money, get the i7's! My old 920 D0 was the most overclocking fun I have had since my E8600! ^^

indeed lol.

Anytime! if you want to get best PPD, your best bet is to sell the Q9550 and buy 2 or 3 cheap nvidia cards, since cpu's don't get to much PPD really.. (but id rather take the Q9550)

Lawl, if you want a cheap fix buy one like this: linky (zalman fan mate), works for one fan, and is quite cheap! Bet you can get it cheaper at some other places, but im not too good on US sites as I live Norway!

That should keep the ``blender`` silent from now on










Yes I get killer PPD out of my 8800 GTS (G92) and my 285 but I am in a team folding comp. that limits GPU folding to 2700 PPD about half of what my 8800 can do, CPU folding has no such limitation but is limited to 3 cores and CPU folding does not pull the watts that GPU folding does


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


Thanks for the tip!! i think im going to try a resistor

i was trying to go the easy way haha


There is a way to slow the fan down you can plug it in to a 4 pin molex
and use the 5 volt source or hook it up to the 
12 volt as positive (red wire) and 5 volt as ground (black wire)
this will give you 7 volts
I know, I know multi quote


----------



## ricflairw000

nuts to multi quote!!!

yeah i did that for the case fans but this is the NB fan and i dont want to have a rats nest haha


----------



## slickwilly

Well then you need to make one of these


----------



## ricflairw000

yeah im waiting on a NB water block hehe


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


yeah im waiting on a NB water block hehe


Thats gona be a long wait, Asus had to be differant with their bolt pattern
for the chip set cooler than all the other mobo makers

You can get WB for Evga and XFX but not Asus that is why I made my own


----------



## ricflairw000

i know Protezione is making one too







but no idea when thats going to be read


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Yes I get killer PPD out of my 8800 GTS (G92) and my 285 but I am in a team folding comp. that limits GPU folding to 2700 PPD about half of what my 8800 can do, CPU folding has no such limitation but is limited to 3 cores and CPU folding does not pull the watts that GPU folding does


true! Im thinking about starting to fold my self, since I got nvidia now!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


There is a way to slow the fan down you can plug it in to a 4 pin molex
and use the 5 volt source or hook it up to the 
12 volt as positive (red wire) and 5 volt as ground (black wire)
this will give you 7 volts
I know, I know multi quote


that's a good ol' trick


----------



## ricflairw000

my mic keeps cutting out and getting static









I got a new head set and all of a sudden im getting problems
I tried the old one and now that has problems

I have a realtek audio driver
sound is from the mo bo p5nd
What happens is the mic works fine then all of a sudden its staticy and feed backs

after a while it goes back to normal

the headphones dont have a problem at all

I tried the USB port the front audio port and the mo bo ports

can it be a bad setting i have on or driver or mo bo?
i eliminated the head set


----------



## go4life

id say get a soundcard, then you will get better sound, better mic sound, and no static what so ever









Take a look at the Asus Xonar series, low end the D1, or go high end with the D2 series







Also a cheap-o creative will do, but the xonar's are better I think.

Not sure why you get those problems though, but onboard soundcards are utterly trash.. I bet all your problems will go away with a separate soundcard


----------



## slickwilly

There are a couple of Creative Audigy's for sale in the market place


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


id say get a soundcard, then you will get better sound, better mic sound, and no static what so ever









Take a look at the Asus Xonar series, low end the D1, or go high end with the D2 series







Also a cheap-o creative will do, but the xonar's are better I think.

Not sure why you get those problems though, but onboard soundcards are utterly trash.. I bet all your problems will go away with a separate soundcard










w00t any chance to upgrade and im on board


----------



## kidylimp

hay what up!! i am looking forward to buy a 22'' monitor .. two options..

Benq G2200HD 13500 bucks (bangladeshi)
LG w2243t 12600 bucks

specwise Benq outperforms Lg .. but dont accually knw which one is better.. coz my previous experience with the monitor says that spec doesnt effect on the quality of the monitor..

benq and lg is more or less same only difference is DRC, benq 40000 and lg 30000.. other things r the same ,, make wise i prefer lg but benq is also good.. which one to bang???


----------



## [Teh Root]

LG for sure son. BenQ has had a bad rap for me with their monitors. I love my LG LCD.


----------



## [Teh Root]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


if you need a new 775 mobo, go for a gigabyte ud3p or its lil' bro ud3r (without crossfire and some other functions, but same good overclocking
 






) the 790i is NOT worth it, not to good of a overclocker either (better than the p5n-d though lol), I had a friend with a 790i when I had the 780i, and they are basically the same, not worth it... you won't be disappointed with the UD3P at least, I loved mine! (did 500fsb stable with Q9650







)

If you want to use some more money, get the i7's! My old 920 D0 was the most overclocking fun I have had since my E8600! ^^

indeed lol.

Anytime! if you want to get best PPD, your best bet is to sell the Q9550 and buy 2 or 3 cheap nvidia cards, since cpu's don't get to much PPD really.. (but id rather take the Q9550)

Lawl, if you want a cheap fix buy one like this: linky (zalman fan mate), works for one fan, and is quite cheap! Bet you can get it cheaper at some other places, but im not too good on US sites as I live Norway!

That should keep the ``blender`` silent from now on










I have 2 9800GTX+'s in SLI, so Single PCI-E slot mobos, and Crossfire Mobo's are outt.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


There are a couple of Creative Audigy's for sale in the market place


but they are pretty bad compared to Asus Xonar series..
had one before, but still they are MUCH better than onboard!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


w00t any chance to upgrade and im on board


Go for it lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidylimp*


hay what up!! i am looking forward to buy a 22'' monitor .. two options..

Benq G2200HD 13500 bucks (bangladeshi)
LG w2243t 12600 bucks

specwise Benq outperforms Lg .. but dont accually knw which one is better.. coz my previous experience with the monitor says that spec doesnt effect on the quality of the monitor..

benq and lg is more or less same only difference is DRC, benq 40000 and lg 30000.. other things r the same ,, make wise i prefer lg but benq is also good.. which one to bang???


Benq now a days, is actually quite good, I would never buy them before though, but they are pretty good now! 2 of my friends have that monitor, and it is pretty good! But neither of them will be a bad choice









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


I have 2 9800GTX+'s in SLI, so Single PCI-E slot mobos, and Crossfire Mobo's are outt.


Well, I would sell those two if I where you! Sli is waste, it can't scale for ****... crossfire is MUCH better when it comes to 2 or more cards! Also, if your not going i7, most nvidia motherboards are crap compared to intel chipsets, they are much hotter (especially with 2 or 3 cards), oc less and perform generally worse









But if you absolutely won't sell your cards, go for a EVGA 750 FTW, or XFX/EVGA 780i (they are the same).

Now remember what I said with sli!


----------



## kidylimp

what happen to ur apozee water cooler??? RMA?


----------



## kidylimp

Guys have heard about GPU Virus.!! soon u'll encounter it.. downbelow i quoted frm guru3d site :::

*Intel worries about GPU viruses*
By Hilbert Hagedoorn, October 9, 2009 - 7:51 PM

Intel is studying all the possibilities to ensure security with Larrabee, as the chip giant is worried that hackers may be able to create the first GPU viruses. X-bit Labs reports sooner or later hackers will find ways to executive malicious programs on GPUs:

General purpose computing on graphics processing units (GPGPU) is a highly-discussed topic these days. Thanks to multi-core architecture, GPUs can process multi-threaded tasks much more rapidly than central processing units. But while GPGPU technologies provide a number of benefits, they can also harm in case GPUs execute malicious code. Intel Corp. believes that GPU viruses are about to emerge and is taking steps to ensure that its forthcoming Larrabee is secure enough.

"Without any doubts, as graphics processors get more complex, the question of security will become more and more significant and, perhaps, we will witness the first viruses for the GPU. This is why we are carefully studying all the possibilities to ensure [appropriate] security with Larrabee, both on API and on driver levels," said Philipp Gerasimov, a software development relations specialist at Intel, during a public discussion of Larrabee at Russian-language Habrahabr web-site.

At present graphics cards cannot delete or infect files on personal computers or steal confidential data due to limitations of driver models. Still, as GPUs are gaining functionality these days (e.g., Nvidia recently announced that its GeForce chips will be able to accelerate playback of flash-based content), sooner or later hackers will find ways to use those capabilities in a harmful way. Moreover, since Intel's Larrabee is x86 compatible, whereas Nvidia promises to run C++ or Fortran code on its next-generation GPUs, developers of viruses are getting a whole new set of opportunities.

But GPGPU viruses should not be overestimated. Even though GPUs will be able to execute malicious programs (in fact, certain combinations of shaders can damage graphics chips that are not properly cooled down), there will always be a much more keen executor of harmful programs: the microprocessor, which will still be inside every personal computer.

.................................................. .......................................

lolzzz!!!


----------



## kidylimp

I think im gonna buy Benq G2200hd, i checked the quality its the same as E2200hd, only difference is it doesnt have any hdmi port. besides g4l also give me a go on that.. i respect his wisdom..


----------



## raydotulung

needs advise..
is it true we can boost our HardDisk performance (read/write) by applying RAID?

most of the time I used my sig RIG for FSX..


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidylimp* 
what happen to ur apozee water cooler??? RMA?

I downgraded, to save up for a car









YOU REALLY NEED TO STOP MULTIPOSTING! Why can't you just write all in one post like all others? lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raydotulung* 
needs advise..
is it true we can boost our HardDisk performance (read/write) by applying RAID?

most of the time I used my sig RIG for FSX..










That's true!
If you read around the net you can find some reviews with performance single and with raid! In many cases its up to double speed in read/write









Also, if you want to run raid, go for raid 0, that gives the most performance!

But do keep in mind, that raid is not 100% safe, so the HDD's may brake down and you have to do a re-format! This is not really any danger, as long as you have all your important files on a different HDD, and take backup of savegames now and then!

Good luck, and may the speed be with you


----------



## kidylimp

ok but the fact is i posted those in 3 different times.. each one 2-3 after.. next time i will wait for 24 hrs and gather up all my speech in one single post.. lolzz ...


----------



## go4life

lol, edit the post then if you can't get it all at the same time


----------



## kidylimp

consider it done..


----------



## ricflairw000

what size SLI bridge do I need for this mo bo

my box didnt have one

and what does this do
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-ASUS-Retenti...item2ea84b9909


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidylimp* 
consider it done..

thank you









Anyways, how the hell can you put 10fans on a TRUE? pics please lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricflairw000* 
what size SLI bridge do I need for this mo bo

my box didnt have one

and what does this do
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-ASUS-Retenti...item2ea84b9909

why didn't you get an sli bridge? Did you buy it used?

Here is what you need:
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Flexible-Nvi...item1e58715c34

or this long one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-120mm-NVidia-...item35a3ce34b1

both will work perfectly well! But just make a post in the wanted thread here on OCN, I bet someone has one leftover! If you lived in Norway you could have got my extra!









EDIT; what that thing does, im not really sure lol


----------



## ricflairw000

Thanks for the help









Ill be right over to pick it up from you


----------



## go4life

no problem









lol, LA to Norway is quite a ride! (10 hours in a plane or something?







)

Anyways, a reminder to all of you, when you give rep, remember to put your name on it, so you know who you got it from


----------



## ricflairw000

ok it was me hehehe


----------



## kidylimp

i think it pushes down the rounding top of the sli bridge.. lolzz .. 5.95 dollar for gift of gap!!

g4l... i gonna upload some pics of my rig.. need to get my samsung L800 back.. which is now in Amsterdam with my friend.. lolz


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricflairw000* 
ok it was me hehehe

I did understand that! but its nice to have a name on it for later anyways









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidylimp* 
i think it pushes down the rounding top of the sli bridge.. lolzz .. 5.95 dollar for gift of gap!!

g4l... i gonna upload some pics of my rig.. need to get my samsung L800 back.. which is now in Amsterdam with my friend.. lolz

lol








haha, I bet your phone smells weed when its returned xD


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricflairw000* 
what size SLI bridge do I need for this mo bo

my box didnt have one

and what does this do
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-ASUS-Retenti...item2ea84b9909


Yes that is a Hard SLI connector hold down, not to be used on a flexible
SLI connector

My Abit board used one of those


----------



## [Teh Root]

ugh. Does overclocking go sour when the 3.3V Rail is operating at 3.03V?


----------



## kidylimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I did understand that! but its nice to have a name on it for later anyways









lol








haha, I bet your phone smells weed when its returned xD

lolz ya.. and im also expecting some good photos of red light district.. lolzzz


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
ugh. Does overclocking go sour when the 3.3V Rail is operating at 3.03V?

im not sure! but I have had really much problems with OC'ing this board lately, I got my E8500 stable to 4.2ghz without a problem, prime95 stable, gaming stable and intel burn test stable! Then here the other day, it just won't get stable, so I decrease the clock to 4ghz, stable like it was before! But now I can't get stable for ****... this pisses me off!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidylimp* 
lolz ya.. and im also expecting some good photos of red light district.. lolzzz









lol, actually red light was kinda nice, and the worst thing is, many of the prostitutes looked nice







I was like WTH?(I have never seen a beautiful prostitute before







) Here in Norway we only got poor used up Nigerian prostitutes (and they don't look any good either lol).


----------



## slickwilly

go4life I have been having similer issues with my quad, I just can not get it stable
at any OC, useing the same settings that got my 8400 to 3.6ghz. I boot at 3.4 on the quad it is stable for everthing except gameing and prime95

I do the small ftt test for a couple hours with no problems but if I run a blend test it will fail on two cores in less than 1 minute









(edit)
Question do I need to reinstall winXP now that I have switched from a dual core to a quad ?

All four cores do show up in Device manager


----------



## kidylimp

lol, actually red light was kinda nice, and the worst thing is, many of the prostitutes looked nice







I was like WTH?(I have never seen a beautiful prostitute before







) Here in Norway we only got poor used up Nigerian prostitutes (and they don't look any good either lol).[/QUOTE]

i c .. in ireland its bit different prostitutes r good looking and expensive.. i mean really expensive.. if u want to get laid .. go to any polish pub (there could be 1 million polish in Ireland) bang a polish chick .. spend some cash .. bingo .. they r cheap easy accessible and good looking as well.. lolzzzzz...

and in Bangladesh (since its a poor country) there are many types of hooker with many types of demand.. lolzz.. like u can get cheap one with 200-300 (they r very poor) bangladeshi bucks.. mid range cud be 600-1000 bucks.. high end 1000-10000 bucks.. (u can get them from sheraton / radison like 5star hotels ).. Last but not the least Models and actress from 40000 to 500000 .. lolzzzzz

P.S: 1 euro = 80 bucks..

dont laugh coz foods and goods r realy cheap here .. like we buy 1L coke for 30 bucks.. .40 Cent almost.. lolzzz


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
go4life I have been having similer issues with my quad, I just can not get it stable
at any OC, useing the same settings that got my 8400 to 3.6ghz. I boot at 3.4 on the quad it is stable for everthing except gameing and prime95

I do the small ftt test for a couple hours with no problems but if I run a blend test it will fail on two cores in less than 1 minute









(edit)
Question do I need to reinstall winXP now that I have switched from a dual core to a quad ?

All four cores do show up in Device manager

man, this board has it issues! Think I need to get another board if I want overclocking... or maybe we should flash to a different bios? what bios are you on?

I would recommend to reinstall! Its always good to have a fresh setup when you change out a major part









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidylimp* 
i c .. in ireland its bit different prostitutes r good looking and expensive.. i mean really expensive.. if u want to get laid .. go to any polish pub (there could be 1 million polish in Ireland) bang a polish chick .. spend some cash .. bingo .. they r cheap easy accessible and good looking as well.. lolzzzzz...

and in Bangladesh (since its a poor country) there are many types of hooker with many types of demand.. lolzz.. like u can get cheap one with 200-300 (they r very poor) bangladeshi bucks.. mid range cud be 600-1000 bucks.. high end 1000-10000 bucks.. (u can get them from sheraton / radison like 5star hotels ).. Last but not the least Models and actress from 40000 to 500000 .. lolzzzzz

P.S: 1 euro = 80 bucks..

dont laugh coz foods and goods r realy cheap here .. like we buy 1L coke for 30 bucks.. .40 Cent almost.. lolzzz

lol, seems like you know your prices








But hey, who needs to pay for girls, when you can only push the charm button on in your self, and bam you got a girl










Buy some coke for me then, here in Norway 1.5L coke is about $3...


----------



## slickwilly

I am running the latest BIOS

I was able to get stable last night at 3.4ghz. (1600 FSB) but it took a lot of voltage
1.35 in BIOS PC probe shows 1.33 and yes I have done the pencil mod,
I think I am going to try one of my P45 chipped boards out and give this board to one of my grandsons


----------



## go4life

Sad it is like this! Think I have to get another board my self! A life without overclocking, is no life at all hehe..


----------



## Quatrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Question do I need to reinstall winXP now that I have switched from a dual core to a quad ?

No, completely unnecessary. As you saw in Device Manager, XP has no problem detecting new CPUs. You can even swap out the motherboard and use the same hard drive without reinstalling anything. Reformatting/reinstalling is rarely (if ever) necessary if you know what you're doing. I haven't done either since around 1996, other than doing in-place upgrades from 95 to 98 to 98 SE to XP.


----------



## ricflairw000

i am having problems waking up from sleep mode

i did the jumper 
i have a USB KB

what am i doing wrong?


----------



## carrion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


i am having problems waking up from sleep mode

i did the jumper 
i have a USB KB

what am i doing wrong?


Are you sure that this is not a windows issue?!
Check the power management for your USB mouse and keyboard.
In device manager.. right click on the keyboard.. properties ..and then the tab power management. There is a check box Allow this device to wake up computer(or something like that)

Also try this to see the list of devices that are enabled to wake up the system. Open a commant prompt and type in : 
powercfg -devicequery wake_armed
This will give you a list.


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrion* 
Are you sure that this is not a windows issue?!
Check the power management for your USB mouse and keyboard.
In device manager.. right click on the keyboard.. properties ..and then the tab power management. There is a check box Allow this device to wake up computer(or something like that)

Also try this to see the list of devices that are enabled to wake up the system. Open a commant prompt and type in :
powercfg -devicequery wake_armed
This will give you a list.

thanks ill try this!!


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carrion*


Are you sure that this is not a windows issue?!
Check the power management for your USB mouse and keyboard.
In device manager.. right click on the keyboard.. properties ..and then the tab power management. There is a check box Allow this device to wake up computer(or something like that)

Also try this to see the list of devices that are enabled to wake up the system. Open a commant prompt and type in : 
powercfg -devicequery wake_armed
This will give you a list.


OK KB was enabled

ran the query and mouse and KB can wake it up


----------



## ricflairw000

ok only think that wakes it up is the power button


----------



## kidylimp

ahh im back.. my ISP was blocking me to access in overclock.net again.. dont knw what is wrong with this stupid isp... anyway how u guys keepin..??


----------



## go4life

welcome back kidy









im good, only this POS motherboard won't keep an stable overclock for more than a few days...

how are you?


----------



## kidylimp

im good ..ur mobo unstable when u cross 4ghz mark? coz my cpu is runnin at 4ghz for 4 weeks .. dont see any instability.. but one stupid problem with my mobo that is when i start pc it take ~4 sec to load p5nd screen.. and when i try to install windows it takes more than 7 minutes to load (well come to windows X => install now) menu.. you knw what i mean .. then the next step takes another 7-8 minite.. rest of the steps goes quite OK.. did u get my problem ??


----------



## go4life

ouch! My mobo cant get stable at all after 3.8ghz anymore, think im going to flash to a new bios tomorrow, and see what that does! Im not having any trouble except for that!


----------



## kidylimp

which bios version ur using?? and how you gonna flash it, floppy? one more problem with my mobo.. lolz it show 10c offset error in t-case.. where t-core 34/35 t-case shows 45c .. where it shud show 30-35..


----------



## go4life

I flashed it to the newest one now with asus update, and now its rock solid at 4ghz again!

Usually I use Flash drive, but today im tired, so I didn't care for it and took a risk to flash with Asus update ****..


----------



## slickwilly

I still have a floppy drive in my PC, all it gets used for any more is flashing BIOS, Mother board and video card ( I will not be flashing my 285 )


----------



## go4life

I havent used a floppy since 1999 I think lol








I have a floppy here somewhere though, but where to get diskettes?... hmm..

I hate that this board doesn't have the in-built flashing software like my Gigabyte UD3P had, then I could just put the bios on a flashdrive and go into bios, and there I could flash perfectly well! Flashing using prog's often lead to many problems, so I really felt bad when using Asus update now lol


----------



## slickwilly

I flash mine in the BIOS using the EZ-flash tool provided there


----------



## go4life

I have never seen a flash tool in this bios? Where can I find it?


----------



## ljapilot

the Asus website. Find the P5N-D then go to downloads, pick your operating system. It is in the Utilities tab (not the BIOS Utilities) name is ASUS update. Download install and follow directions. I have always flashed mine that way and its worked like a champ


----------



## go4life

nice, thanks for the tip guys


----------



## ricflairw000

I have a question

I have got 4 gigs of ram 
i bought another 4 gigs to go 64 bit

but the timing written on them is different
the ones i have have 
5 5 5 12

the ones i just got has 
5 5 5 18

will this affect anything or cause instability?

i installed this on my 32 bit to make sure its good before i upgrade


----------



## go4life

its not good to mix different types of ram, it can cause instability!
Also, what do you need 8gb for? And a third thing, when using all the ram slots, you get less overclocking too!


----------



## carrion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


I have a question

I have got 4 gigs of ram 
i bought another 4 gigs to go 64 bit

but the timing written on them is different
the ones i have have 
5 5 5 12

the ones i just got has 
5 5 5 18

will this affect anything or cause instability?

i installed this on my 32 bit to make sure its good before i upgrade


I have tried to populate all slots on this motherboard with 4 identical sticks of corsair 1GB 800Mhz and I couldn't manage to get a stable system. With 32bit OS or 64. With 2 or 3 sticks everything was flawless.. but with the 4th on troubles begin.
After many many tries with voltage.. bios versions..timings.. overclocking and downclocking.. decide to get 2x2GB..








The sad thing is that I have heard that from many P5N-D owners. I guess a problem with memory controller in nvidia's 750i.

I'm not saying that you will not make them work.. try and you/we will see. But in case that didn't happen, won't be a surprise.
Generally is not recommended to use different types together..
Of course try to use them at 5-5-5-18 at least.


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrion* 
I have tried to populate all slots on this motherboard with 4 identical sticks of corsair 1GB 800Mhz and I couldn't manage to get a stable system. With 32bit OS or 64. With 2 or 3 sticks everything was flawless.. but with the 4th on troubles begin.
After many many tries with voltage.. bios versions..timings.. overclocking and downclocking.. decide to get 2x2GB..








The sad thing is that I have heard that from many P5N-D owners. I guess a problem with memory controller in nvidia's 750i.

I'm not saying that you will not make them work.. try and you/we will see. But in case that didn't happen, won't be a surprise.
Generally is not recommended to use different types together..
Of course try to use them at 5-5-5-18 at least.

sweet thanks for the info REP+

ummmm any recomendations on which slot to put them in? :lol:

or either of the yellow ones?


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
its not good to mix different types of ram, it can cause instability!
Also, what do you need 8gb for? And a third thing, when using all the ram slots, you get less overclocking too!

ram to run games and other programs at the same time

ill check on the OC


----------



## ricflairw000

So 4 matching ram doesnt work

so 2 and 2 has no shot at working?


----------



## go4life

4 with the exact same speed and latency's will work flawlessly (but you will still get a smaller oc if you care about that), what do you mean 2 and 2?


----------



## slickwilly

I asked this very same question at the Asus forum and at the GSkill forum when I first got my P5N-D and was told that the board does not like having all 4 ram slots filled by both, it was suggested to run 2, 2 gig. sticks instead of the 2, 1 gig + 2, 512's that I had. it is supposed to have something to do with lack of voltage to run 4 sticks,
if you really need to do this and I don,t see why you need 8 gig. for video games,
then try cranking up the volts to the ram say if ram calls for 2.1 try 2.15 or 2.2.

On a side note I have 3.25 gig (32 bit os) and Crysis doesn't even use all of it
if you really want to improve your game performance get a Raptore or an SSD to put your page file on.


----------



## kidylimp

Ssd??


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I asked this very same question at the Asus forum and at the GSkill forum when I first got my P5N-D and was told that the board does not like having all 4 ram slots filled by both, it was suggested to run 2, 2 gig. sticks instead of the 2, 1 gig + 2, 512's that I had. it is supposed to have something to do with lack of voltage to run 4 sticks,
if you really need to do this and I don,t see why you need 8 gig. for video games,
then try cranking up the volts to the ram say if ram calls for 2.1 try 2.15 or 2.2.

On a side note I have 3.25 gig (32 bit os) and Crysis doesn't even use all of it
if you really want to improve your game performance get a Raptore or an SSD to put your page file on.


most motherboards prefer not more than 2 sticks anyways! 
And I still don't get why anyone needs 8gb, I can have CSS, Firefox, MSN, Steam, Itunes and some other stuff up at the same time, and I still got plenty of ram left!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidylimp*


Ssd??



Solid State Disk or ram drive
http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCateg...id-State-Disks


----------



## go4life

do you guys know what bios is best for overclocking on this board? I don't want to test all the bios's xD


----------



## slickwilly

I am running the latest, saw no diff. between it and the 08 ver. but I do not seem to be able to get my quad stable past 3.4ghz.


----------



## go4life

Im running the latest too, im not to impressed overclocking wise on this board! Think I have to get a cheap P5Q or something, at least they OC better!

Kinda weird to be back in the low-mid end class, im so used to be high end xD


----------



## pmurgs

After reading all the pages in this super long thread, I decided to overclock my Q9400 from 2.66Ghz and reached 3.5Ghz at 1.32V, 1.42V, 1.42V.

Thanks to everyone who posted here. This thread had all the information I needed to easily get a great boost out of my pc.


----------



## go4life

thats 2400 posts! Damn!

But glad you joined us in the overclocking madness









Welcome to the club pmurgs









EDIT: I would buy a sound card if I where you, onboard is terrible! If you are on a budget, go for Asus D1 or if you want high end go for the D2 series! It is REALLY worth it, if you listen to music or watch movies, also nice in gaming!


----------



## carrion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pmurgs* 
After reading all the pages in this super long thread, I decided to overclock my Q9400 from 2.66Ghz and reached 3.5Ghz at 1.32V, 1.42V, 1.42V.

Thanks to everyone who posted here. This thread had all the information I needed to easily get a great boost out of my pc.

Thanks should go to go4life.. the creator of the thread.
I had this board and he was very helpfull get a decent stable overclock with a E8200.


----------



## go4life

thanks for the kind words carrion


----------



## pmurgs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
EDIT: I would buy a sound card if I where you, onboard is terrible! If you are on a budget, go for Asus D1 or if you want high end go for the D2 series! It is REALLY worth it, if you listen to music or watch movies, also nice in gaming!

I have an old Audigy card, but... there is no room in my case for it. The 4850 with T-Rad2 (takes up 4 freakin slots) and my 4670 inside, means I don't have free space to use either of my spare pci slots. When my 5850 arrives and I get rid of the 4850, then I'll have space to follow your advice.


----------



## ACM

I wake up to notice my computer won't start,

Also to see none of my USB ports are getting power, cleared cmos witch did nothing nothing, changed out GPU's, tried 1 stick of ram. Everything powers up great even the Mobo LED is lit up and my Sound card LED lights up too.

I don't even get a post screen, just "No Signal"


----------



## Punjab

Hey guys/gals! I've been reading this thread for a few weeks now off and on to learn as much about this board as I possibly can.

Thanks to this thread I too have reached a stable 3.5g overclock at 1.32V out of my 2.53g E7200. My main issue now is that I'm using the stock Intel fansink and temps are too high.

When I first acquired this board I didn't consider altering the BIOS settings and things would be going just fine for a few months and then boom out of nowhere I'd get blue screens just surfing the web. Finally, after finding this site (more specifically this thread) and figuring out how to set proper timings and voltage for my RAM things seem to be running really stable. My favorite is the Vdroop mod. That little bit of graphite has completely removed the ridiculous droop I was previously getting. I guess only time will tell.

Anyway, I have a question regarding the CPU multiplier. While sitting idle and watching the AI Suite utility I'll see my multiplier drop from 9.5 to 6 and run the CPU at 2.2. I was wondering if there is a setting in the BIOS to disable that drop or if it's just a feature that kicks the CPU down when it's not under load?
I guess I don't mind much because as soon as I load the CPU its right back to overclocked.

Thanks!


----------



## ACM

I just tried a different PSU and Motherboard in my P5n-d machine and i will get no boot!

everything turns on put no boot screen and no USB power or DVD drive power.


----------



## slickwilly

Punjab your are witnessing intel speed step at work, usaully when we OC we disable
all the CPU options in the BIOs except auto temp control, try looking up your BIOS CPU options in the hand book namely intel speed step, C state, I am at work and forget the third one that will throttle your CPU down. have fun
(edit)
I for got to mention I recently purchased a xeon CPU coller with fan off flee bay, I have heard that it will work on the NB chipset for this board, it is big enough to cover both chips and it is made of Copper not Aluminum with a Copper flashing, when I have my board out I will try to make a mount for thie cooler and post results


----------



## Punjab

Thanks for the reply. I thought I had disabled it in the BIOS already but since you mentioned multiple settings to disable I must have missed something.


----------



## D3v01d

I know this is a bit off topi, but I recently exchanged my Gigabyte G31 for an Asus P5N-D and the g31 seems to outperform it, especially in the RAM area. Windows Experience Index (Not trustworthy I know, but bear with me) reports the max 5.9 in all areas except the ram, which is 5.3, the G31 was all maxed out. However, 3DMark Vantage seems to have raised slightly (for +- 13000 to +- 13500. Anyone else got slow RAM on this mobo? Btw, I did replace the RAM modules (Transcend something or others) and I overclocked them to 950MHz to almost npo avail, now the RAM gets 5.6.


----------



## jnt412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I havent used a floppy since 1999 I think lol








I have a floppy here somewhere though, but where to get diskettes?... hmm..

I hate that this board doesn't have the in-built flashing software like my Gigabyte UD3P had, then I could just put the bios on a flashdrive and go into bios, and there I could flash perfectly well! Flashing using prog's often lead to many problems, so I really felt bad when using Asus update now lol

The P5ND has the EZ Flash utility in the BIOS. You can flash from a thumb drive right out the box..


----------



## go4life

Yeah, done that now, but I still get the multiplier bug, anyone else having that?
Even if I have turned of C1E and all that other crap, it still downclocks when im idle'ing! grr...


----------



## kidylimp

dont knw but my p5nd seems stable on clocks.. it never downclocks the multiplier. but one strange problem my T-case temp shows 10c higher than T-core where T-case suppose to be 5-10 c lower than T-core...


----------



## slickwilly

progress report on the xeon cooler to NB coller swap it will work but I will need to make a hold down bracket for it and use some #4 machine screw all thread to clamp it in to place.

Side note got my 9550 up to 3.6 ghz. but the power draw kept my OCed 285 from going it to extreme 3d settings (702mhz. )


----------



## haunaben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyin15sec* 
Oh one last thing. If you find that you're still unstable at 3.2Ghz, Change your RFSB to get you 3.1Ghz or 3.3Ghz.

My system is unable at 3.2Ghz too. That's why I use 3.1Ghz and 3.5Ghz OC.

Thank you flyin15sec! My system will NOT run at 3.6 or 3.2 no matter what I do. 3.1 is working so far (20 mins on Prime95 and still going). Big thanks to Go4life for all his info also. Been reading this thread better part of a day to get my q6600 OC'd.

*My setup with q6600 and P5N-D: vcore 1.41, ht 1.46, nb 1.46, sb 1.58, FSB 1550, multiplier x8. Ram unlinked and set to manufacturer specs.*

Notes:

1) I picked up a Corsair H50 for $80 for cooling - this thing is great for the price. Holding at 55c after 20 mins on prime95 with the above specs. My air cool system was hitting 70c on prime with NO oc'ing.

2) Make special note of "dead zones" that flyin15sec describes. My system would NOT work using Go4life's 3.2ghz specs, but just changing the fsb to 1550 and bumping the vcore to 1.41 for 3.1ghz is working great.

3) DO unlink your ram and set exactly to your manufacture specs

4) In the spirit of how to troubleshoot a system, do NOT make all changes at once. For instance, I started by only unlinking the ram and getting that stable. When you start getting bluescreen you want to be able to isolate it to one problem.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidylimp*


dont knw but my p5nd seems stable on clocks.. it never downclocks the multiplier. but one strange problem my T-case temp shows 10c higher than T-core where T-case suppose to be 5-10 c lower than T-core...


weird all this









Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


progress report on the xeon cooler to NB coller swap it will work but I will need to make a hold down bracket for it and use some #4 machine screw all thread to clamp it in to place.

Side note got my 9550 up to 3.6 ghz. but the power draw kept my OCed 285 from going it to extreme 3d settings (702mhz. )


good that you at least got it to 3.6ghz, thats something for a start at least!


----------



## slickwilly

I have only experienced this problem when in Windows 7 playing Crysis in very high with 2X AA


----------



## go4life

thats weird? Never had any problems with Crysis in W7, no matter what settings!


----------



## slickwilly

The one thing I have learned about Win7 is that if you want a good install and the best drivers then you need to turn off auto installation of drivers at the very beginning and install your own other wise it will install the ho hum drivers M$ has on the disk, it took me the better part of 2 hours to finally remove the 1.1 drivers and install the ones I got from the Evga web site. 
Talk about jumping through hoops


----------



## go4life

lol, only drivers I downloaded was GPU and soundcard driver!


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haunaben* 
Thank you flyin15sec! My system will NOT run at 3.6 or 3.2 no matter what I do. 3.1 is working so far (20 mins on Prime95 and still going). Big thanks to Go4life for all his info also. Been reading this thread better part of a day to get my q6600 OC'd.

*My setup with q6600 and P5N-D: vcore 1.41, ht 1.46, nb 1.46, sb 1.58, FSB 1550, multiplier x8. Ram unlinked and set to manufacturer specs.*

2) Make special note of "dead zones" that flyin15sec describes. My system would NOT work using Go4life's 3.2ghz specs, but just changing the fsb to 1550 and bumping the vcore to 1.41 for 3.1ghz is working great.

Your welcome. I do not frequent this thread as often, but thanks for the rep also. I'm glad my advice helped you.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
lol, only drivers I downloaded was GPU and soundcard driver!

I downloaded both Nvidia and Creative drivers for win 7 and when I would attempt to install them all I got was a message saying
"no supported hardware detected" for both my 285 and my creative Xfi extreme sound card after removing the provided drivers for the video
and turning off auto driver install I was able to update to the latest Nvidia drivers, as for the sound card it installed the correct drivers by it's self after I did a manuel windows update, I still like win 7 and will be triple booting Win XP 32bit, Win7 32 bit and Win7 64 bit


----------



## go4life

now thats weird! Sound more like PSU aint plugged in properly or its dying.. that should not happen!


----------



## ACM

I think im going to make a bench out of a USPS Large Flat Rate box for my P5N-D, have the mobo on top, PSU, HDD's and DVD drive inside the box. 2 120mm yate loons doing a push and pul form other outside of the box, 80mm's doing the same as the yates.


----------



## go4life

that could work, but don't use 80mm fan's, that will only be noisy! 
Anyways, why don't you upgrade your cpu a bit? that P4 have seen its better days x)


----------



## slickwilly

[original posted by go4life]
now thats weird! Sound more like PSU aint plugged in properly or its dying.. that should not happen!

Not PSU related, I have in the past forgot to plug my v-card back in and I 
would get a message stating that 
"video card is under powered possibly due to power plug not plugged in
windows will now shutdown"

I think it is more related to Nvidia trying to pass off Vista drivers for Win7


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


that could work, but don't use 80mm fan's, that will only be noisy! 
Anyways, why don't you upgrade your cpu a bit? that P4 have seen its better days x)


It worked, have everything mounted, might paper mache it for strength.

P4 is doing fine for now. surprisingly even with the bottleneck.

Tried my P6N-Diamond on the bench it wouldn't post after i restarted it







, maybe because the 550HT hasn't been tested on it or the crap 680w bench PSU.

If anyone wants to trade C2D or a Pentium DC they have for a sound card LMK


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
It worked, have everything mounted, might paper mache it for strength.

P4 is doing fine for now. surprisingly even with the bottleneck.

Tried my P6N-Diamond on the bench it wouldn't post after i restarted it







, maybe because the 550HT hasn't been tested on it or the crap 680w bench PSU.

If anyone wants to trade C2D or a Pentium DC they have for a sound card LMK









Check this out, don't know if it is what your looking for or not
http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...352-trade.html


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

OK -

Being a mod of a large overclocking forum, one would think that I would know how to operate this thing.

I just received this P5N-D as a replacement for my P5B-Deluxe (R.I.P







) and I cant figure out how to overclock on this chipset. On my P5B-Deluxe I set it up about 2 years ago, got it stable at 3.2 and saved the bios settings to my external hard drive, so in the event that I ever had to redo my overclock, I just reloaded the BIOS file.

SOOOO, I'm ashamed to say I'm lost with this mobo. The overclocking settings are so different from the P5B-Deluxe









Can I get some help?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Not PSU related, I have in the past forgot to plug my v-card back in and I
would get a message stating that
"video card is under powered possibly due to power plug not plugged in
windows will now shutdown"

I think it is more related to Nvidia trying to pass off Vista drivers for Win7

I have no problems with my GTX 260 at least, oh well sometimes weird things happen









Do you have a extra psu just to be sure?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
It worked, have everything mounted, might paper mache it for strength.

P4 is doing fine for now. surprisingly even with the bottleneck.

Tried my P6N-Diamond on the bench it wouldn't post after i restarted it







, maybe because the 550HT hasn't been tested on it or the crap 680w bench PSU.

If anyone wants to trade C2D or a Pentium DC they have for a sound card LMK









hehe ok








I have a E8200 here, but wont be any good deal for you! (since you live in a different country, and shipping e.g.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
OK -

Being a mod of a large overclocking forum, one would think that I would know how to operate this thing.

I just received this P5N-D as a replacement for my P5B-Deluxe (R.I.P







) and I cant figure out how to overclock on this chipset. On my P5B-Deluxe I set it up about 2 years ago, got it stable at 3.2 and saved the bios settings to my external hard drive, so in the event that I ever had to redo my overclock, I just reloaded the BIOS file.

SOOOO, I'm ashamed to say I'm lost with this mobo. The overclocking settings are so different from the P5B-Deluxe









Can I get some help?

Heya Krunk!









well this is not the best overclocking board (I have used like 5 different 775 and one 1366 motherboard the last year and a half), it has many problems keeping oc's stable for a long time it seems, so sometimes I have to downclock like 400mhz to keep it stable, and some days later its good again! (annoys the crap out of me...)

Anyways to the point, you can use the different settings on my post at the first page as a base, and from there try to go slightly up and down on the volts, try to decrease nb or raise it and see how it affects stability (I usually do this with setting a little higher clock than the stable so I know it will crash anyways fast, but then its quite fast to find out what works and what don't.)

Also, remember to turn off Intel Speedstep and C1E (you don't want downclocking idle do you?) and all spread spectrum thingy's..

And keep an eye out on the temp, keep it under 70c for safe (the lower the better), and when you finally have got it somewhat stable give it a 4hour+ on prime95 small fft's!

Anything else you are wondering about or something, let me know!
Have fun









Christian

EDIT: remember to set ram at the rated settings, many forget this! (when you are done oc'ing your cpu just unlink the ram and cpu and set up the ram. This board seems to prefer unlinked for some reason..)


----------



## societal-ninja

Hey guys, Ive been visiting overclock.net for a while, finally signed up..

Anyways I have an E7300 with a P5N-D
My ram is Patriot viper(runs 800mhz 4-4-4-12-21-2T @ 2.1V){manufacturerers spec)

anyways currently have 3.6 Ghz stable(FSB 400x4 CPU x9), zeroing in on my voltages my settings are as follows

EDIT: Vcore 1.312(one hour good doing overnight, tonight)
HT 1.44
NB 1.44
SB 1.50

everything else besides ram timings has been left unchanged, and of speed step and c1e and whatnot has been disabled.

My question is, i cant bump my cpu multiplier any higher, I was wondering if playing with the spread spectrums will help at all.

I attempted to boot at 9.5 multiplier with as much voltage as this=
1.33 Vcore( definetely not the factor)
1.5 NB/HT
1.52 SB

prime95 wouldnt run, one of the two cpus would error out right away.

Also, I attempted to use x10 on the cpu for 4ghz. and it would blue screen before login. before i could set everything to auto, and the computer would at least boot to windows at that speed.

Summary: I'm probably going to stick with 3.6 for temperature sake(I hit 70 on small fft) and my fsb is 1600 which is really what i wanted so that my ram could run in sync. 4ghz is just wanton desire(yeah i still wanna do it )

Any suggestions?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I have no problems with my GTX 260 at least, oh well sometimes weird things happen









Do you have a extra psu just to be sure?

hehe ok








I have a E8200 here, but wont be any good deal for you! (since you live in a different country, and shipping e.g.)

Heya Krunk!









well this is not the best overclocking board (I have used like 5 different 775 and one 1366 motherboard the last year and a half), it has many problems keeping oc's stable for a long time it seems, so sometimes I have to downclock like 400mhz to keep it stable, and some days later its good again! (annoys the crap out of me...)

Anyways to the point, you can use the different settings on my post at the first page as a base, and from there try to go slightly up and down on the volts, try to decrease nb or raise it and see how it affects stability (I usually do this with setting a little higher clock than the stable so I know it will crash anyways fast, but then its quite fast to find out what works and what don't.)

Also, remember to turn off Intel Speedstep and C1E (you don't want downclocking idle do you?) and all spread spectrum thingy's..

And keep an eye out on the temp, keep it under 70c for safe (the lower the better), and when you finally have got it somewhat stable give it a 4hour+ on prime95 small fft's!

Anything else you are wondering about or something, let me know!
Have fun









Christian

EDIT: remember to set ram at the rated settings, many forget this! (when you are done oc'ing your cpu just unlink the ram and cpu and set up the ram. This board seems to prefer unlinked for some reason..)

You misunderstood me









I know how to overclock, I just don't know how on this board. I really feel like I should know this, but I'm drawing a total blank. I set the FSB to 1500 and I get 3GHz....that makes no sense on a x8 multiplier CPU.

I really feel I should know this, but I'm confused, lol.

:EDIT:

To clarify, on my P5B-Deluxe I'd set the FSB to 400. At a x8 multiplier, this would put me at the sweet spot of 3.2. I've never overclocked on a 1066 mobo before, I think this is what is confusing me









Also, my P5N-D has almost zero voltage droop. I set the vcore to 1.4 and it's at 1.39 in Windows.


----------



## slickwilly

Krunk, it sounds to me like you have not turned off all the Intel settings under CPU 
things like C1E, Intel speed step, I have all except auto. temp. monitor disabled


----------



## hitrun222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


You misunderstood me









I know how to overclock, I just don't know how on this board. I really feel like I should know this, but I'm drawing a total blank. I set the FSB to 1500 and I get 3GHz....that makes no sense on a x8 multiplier CPU.

I really feel I should know this, but I'm confused, lol.

:EDIT:

To clarify, on my P5B-Deluxe I'd set the FSB to 400. At a x8 multiplier, this would put me at the sweet spot of 3.2. I've never overclocked on a 1066 mobo before, I think this is what is confusing me









Also, my P5N-D has almost zero voltage droop. I set the vcore to 1.4 and it's at 1.39 in Windows.


The FSB you input for the overclock is quad-pumped, I think that is the correct term for it. So divide whatever FSB you put in by 4 then multiply by your multiplier to figure out what you end up with. For me, I input 1600 FSB for my Q6600, 1600/4=400x9=3.6GHz. Hopefully that makes sense to you.

Edit: Also, nice vdroop, some of these boards have a really bad vdroop, mine did but I did the pencil mod.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Krunk, it sounds to me like you have not turned off all the Intel settings under CPU 
things like C1E, Intel speed step, I have all except auto. temp. monitor disabled


Nope, that's all turned off.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitrun222*


The FSB you input for the overclock is quad-pumped, I think that is the correct term for it. So divide whatever FSB you put in by 4 then multiply by your multiplier to figure out what you end up with. For me, I input 1600 FSB for my Q6600, 1600/4=400x9=3.6GHz. Hopefully that makes sense to you.

Edit: Also, nice vdroop, some of these boards have a really bad vdroop, mine did but I did the pencil mod.


Yes, I literally just figured that out about 10 minutes ago by doing math about it. Thanks!


----------



## hitrun222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


Nope, that's all turned off.

Yes, I literally just figured that out about 10 minutes ago by doing math about it. Thanks!


No problem, I'm glad you figured it out, it took me a little while to realize what it was too, so you're definitely not the first.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
You misunderstood me









I know how to overclock, I just don't know how on this board. I really feel like I should know this, but I'm drawing a total blank. I set the FSB to 1500 and I get 3GHz....that makes no sense on a x8 multiplier CPU.

I really feel I should know this, but I'm confused, lol.

:EDIT:

To clarify, on my P5B-Deluxe I'd set the FSB to 400. At a x8 multiplier, this would put me at the sweet spot of 3.2. I've never overclocked on a 1066 mobo before, I think this is what is confusing me









Also, my P5N-D has almost zero voltage droop. I set the vcore to 1.4 and it's at 1.39 in Windows.


Yeah that confused me at the start too x) like someone said further down you have to take e.g.: 1600x9 divided by 4 = 3600mhz

How nice that you got no vdrop, before I did the pencil mod, I set it to 1.4v in bios and it was 1.35 in windows x)

I just hope that you don't experience the differences like sometimes I can do 4.2ghz, and then suddenly its unstable even though it was 12hour stable with prime95 and temp under 50c! My first P5N-D didn't have that problem, but the one I got now does sadly, and I know some others have the same problem!

Good luck man


----------



## kimosabi

Haha! She's giving you a hard time too?^^ No wonder, go4, you're running her right at the limit dawg.


----------



## go4life

aye captain kim!

You know I can't run anything else than max









Thinking about getting another cheap 775 overclocker board, im not to happy with this!


----------



## Ezawa

Haha so I'm new at overclocking and I just overclocked my e8400 to 3.6. I was using this thread as a reference and just wanted to make sure everything looked ok. Here are my voltages
Vcore 1.275
Ram 1.85
HT 1.36 I dont even know what that is!?
NB 1.30
SB auto

I had my vcore at 1.5 at first! Then i looked here and saw what people were saying here and i took it down to what it's at now... Occt ran for an hour last night with out freezing. The temps on idle are 30 and 46-47 on load i think those are alright? But I just looked at the charts and the vcore ripple said 2.3 % what is that? Is that bad? I just wanted to get your opinions Thanks in advance.
Edit: I also set my ram timings to 4-4-4-12 should i set them back to the default 5-5-5-15?


----------



## go4life

push your vcore to like 1.37v, and then see what it is in cpu-z in windows. 
HT is the link between nb and cpu if I don't remember wrong! Try that first and see how it goes









Also temps are good!


----------



## Ezawa

right now with it set to 1.275 it shows up as 1.23 in cpuz but wouldn't i want to lower it if anything?
Ohh I never knew there were more components between the nb and cpu, good to know.


----------



## go4life

more voltage to vcore = more overclock









you could always do the vdrop mod that is linked on the first post, that will give you a closer vcore in real time to what you set it in bios! but seriously, try to put the vcore to like 1.37, and see how far you can go! maybe you can reach 4ghz++!


----------



## Ezawa

haha Good point! lol for some reason i was set on keeping it at 3.6 as if it wouldn't overclock more!? But I did do the pencil mod last night after my last post, my vdrop went from .05 (1.25 in bio to 1.2 in windows) to .035 Also there was no vdroop.
But right now I have it at 4Ghz! I haven't run OCct yet but I did play Cod MW2 for about 15 minutes haha so it seems alright. Ill try running OCCt and lowering voltages, Thanks for the help and advice too!


----------



## go4life

nice! Let it run for 2hours at least! 
And if its stable, lower the vcore to maybe 1.35v and see if it is stable









have fun!


----------



## NakashuriNinja

I can't get my E8500 CPU to run stable at all when I clock it 0.o
it crashes when I set it at the settings u suggested in 1st post, tried to take FSB down with and without changin the v's but no luck.
1333 is stock and I can't even clock to 1600 (3.8GHz) i've even tried 1400(3.32GHz) and even that crashes. what is wrong?


----------



## pmurgs

Nak, have you perhaps forgotten to unlink your ram from the fsb?


----------



## kimosabi

Unlinking the RAM is pretty important on this board, especially since the board is crowded with FSB-holes. Better set the RAM to a speed you know will work so that you can eliminate any possible RAM issues.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Unlinking the RAM is pretty important on this board, especially since the board is crowded with FSB-holes. Better set the RAM to a speed you know will work so that you can eliminate any possible RAM issues.

Yes this is true.
One should also be testing their ram with memtest if one is going to OC the ram.
I prefer to buy ram that is fast enough at stock to take care of my needs
and with this board that ain't very fast (1000mhz. max ?)

I run linked and synced which puts my DDR2-900 @ 800mhz.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Yes this is true. 
One should also be testing their ram with memtest if one is going to OC the ram.
I prefer to buy ram that is fast enough at stock to take care of my needs
and with this board that ain't very fast (1000mhz. max ?)

I run linked and synced which puts my DDR2-900 @ 800mhz.


Yeah, I bought RAM fast enough to give as much headroom as possible back when I had the P5N-D. 1066mHz Dominators and I had to unlink and underclock them to around 1000mHz because, as you say, this board doesn't take much more. I think I was able to run them at 1010mHz max but not 100% stable iirc.


----------



## go4life

linked on this board is not stable what so ever...


----------



## pcnuttie

No blue screen was involved and i froze while playing modern warfare 2 and this has NEVER happened to me before. I got a Q9400 cpu today and installed it, did everything right to apply thermal. Been on my computer all day afternoon and let the break-in period begin, as of tonight it's 14 degrees cold outside and i have a heater running in the house and my door was shut and while i was playing my game, i froze in the middle of a battle and this is NOT overclocked.. I have no idea why it crashed? Is it because of the heat in my room? 
At least my antec 1200 is arriving tomorrow and my Sycthe Cpu Stabilzer is arriving also to replace the push pins and using a blackplate and screws. Perhaps it was because of my heatsink or was it because my room was warm? I know my motherboard is garbage also because the chipset heatsink is not copper and it's been known to everyone who owns this mobo it overheats, should i replace it or get a mobo or you think it was my heatsink? I'll find out tomorrow how it performs when i move my stuff into the new case but i really would like an second opinon and a professional advice.


----------



## pmurgs

I doubt the freeze was due to overheating of your cpu. MW2 only uses two cores, and then not even fully, so I'm pretty confident, unless you did something wrong installing the new cpu, it wasn't due to overheating.

You would have to turn you heater up to quite an extreme heat level to get it to cause the q9400 to overheat at stock settings with MW2.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


linked on this board is not stable what so ever...










I guess I should try running unlinked

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


No blue screen was involved and i froze while playing modern warfare 2 and this has NEVER happened to me before. I got a Q9400 cpu today and installed it, did everything right to apply thermal. Been on my computer all day afternoon and let the break-in period begin, as of tonight it's 14 degrees cold outside and i have a heater running in the house and my door was shut and while i was playing my game, i froze in the middle of a battle and this is NOT overclocked.. I have no idea why it crashed? Is it because of the heat in my room? 
At least my antec 1200 is arriving tomorrow and my Sycthe Cpu Stabilzer is arriving also to replace the push pins and using a blackplate and screws. Perhaps it was because of my heatsink or was it because my room was warm? I know my motherboard is garbage also because the chipset heatsink is not copper and it's been known to everyone who owns this mobo it overheats, should i replace it or get a mobo or you think it was my heatsink? I'll find out tomorrow how it performs when i move my stuff into the new case but i really would like an second opinon and a professional advice.


This is why I am water cooled, even my chip set is water cooled


----------



## pcnuttie

Running the settings unlinked and leave it be then? What about voltages? Good theory cuz i just had a crash again and it can't be the wrong installation. I installed it right,i don't know what i did wrong, i keep thinking maybe i applied thermal lousy this time but doesn't normally happen but i'll check out the unlink thing instead of auto in bios.


----------



## pmurgs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Running the settings unlinked and leave it be then? What about voltages? Good theory cuz i just had a crash again and it can't be the wrong installation. I installed it right,i don't know what i did wrong, i keep thinking maybe i applied thermal lousy this time but doesn't normally happen but i'll check out the unlink thing instead of auto in bios.


Also check to see if you have your memory timings on auto, or manually set. Manually setting them with this board seems to solve a lot of problems.


----------



## pcnuttie

They are not on auto, i seem to know that the very day i got this motherboard a year ago. but the Voltages are on auto anyhow. Should they be 1.8 ? So far i have my timmings on manual settings the way the ram is suppose to be. I'll see how this behaves today.


----------



## go4life

ram volt and ram timings usually needs to be set manually, even if you are running stock


----------



## pcnuttie

What about voltage settings? they are the only thing that's auto.. should i set those? My timmings are 5-5-5-18 2tclocks. as for voltages they are on auto, what nbr should i set those? or leave them be? So far everything has been fine, i am using a cpu backplate to replace the pushpins and also a new case,i'm amazed at temps anyhow.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
What about voltage settings? they are the only thing that's auto.. should i set those? My timmings are 5-5-5-18 2tclocks. as for voltages they are on auto, what nbr should i set those? or leave them be? So far everything has been fine, i am using a cpu backplate to replace the pushpins and also a new case,i'm amazed at temps anyhow.


You should set your ram voltage to what ever OCZ specs it at
I run mine at 1.9 Gskill suggest 1.8 to 2.1


----------



## pcnuttie

I will give that a try later today. I transfered my motherboard to antec 1200 now and replaced push pins using sycthe cpu stablizer screws with a backplate and everything is seated nicely and break in period thermal meltdown started yesterday and so far no issues but i have heard a little stutter but rarely i think it was just in process of spread method beginning. I am currently on all afternoon at idle so far i know it runs just fine. I will get back to you what my voltage settings are set and maybe you can help me if this is a proper setting and thank you again for helping. Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## ACM

anyone have some tips for overclocking a E5200 on this board?
I'm just running into problems.


----------



## go4life

ACM, just use the settings for E8400 on the first page, try to go for like 3 - 3.5ghz first and see how it goes


----------



## pcnuttie

Don't use the Ai overclocker. It's not really stable. Do it manually. The bios on this mobo is easy to handle.


----------



## Hi Im new

Tryin to get a E8400 to 4.0Ghz...made it there and it seemed stable yesterday, turned her on today and it wouldnt get passed loading my startup programs.

Today I noticed something strange though, CPU-Z says I'm at 3447.5MHz and so does Real Temp. BIOS says I'm at 3.9Ghz. Whats with the almost 500MHz disparity between the two?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hi Im new*


Tryin to get a E8400 to 4.0Ghz...made it there and it seemed stable yesterday, turned her on today and it wouldnt get passed loading my startup programs.

Today I noticed something strange though, CPU-Z says I'm at 3447.5MHz and so does Real Temp. BIOS says I'm at 3.9Ghz. Whats with the almost 500MHz disparity between the two?


It's all in the CPU BIOS settings
It sounds like you still have c1e and Intel speed stepping enabled
I would suggest disabling everything in the CPU config. window except 
CPU internal thermal control.
Hit F10, yes and reboot, with out disabling things like 
"limit CPUID maxvalue" "Enhanced Intel speed step" your CPU will down clock on it's own to conserve power and reduce heat.
Check out your users guide


----------



## Hi Im new

I disabled all of that and its still showing the same. and the core voltage goes between 1.344V to 1.360V

its all wacky. Rated FSB is wrong, I'm pretty sure my memory timings are wrong. So either my board is messed up or CPU-Z is messed up...its making it very difficult to try and get this thing stable.

I'm running BIOS Rev 0402 btw


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hi Im new*


I disabled all of that and its still showing the same. and the core voltage goes between 1.344V to 1.360V

its all wacky. Rated FSB is wrong, I'm pretty sure my memory timings are wrong. So either my board is messed up or CPU-Z is messed up...its making it very difficult to try and get this thing stable.

I'm running BIOS Rev 0402 btw


There is your problem, when I first got my P5N-D it to had the 0402 BIOS
and I had a similer issue, I could not post with a FSB higher than 1400
with out lowering my CPU multiplier, I upgraded to the 802 BIOS and my problem was solved, I was ablw to reach 3.6 with low volts after that.

You need to update your BIOS, DO NOT DO IT THROUGH WINDOWS
get the latest BIOS from ASUS and put it on a floppy or bootable thumb drive your users guide will walk you through the process.
One more piece of advice on flashing BIOS do not do it in bad weather
were the danger of a power outage is higher than normal


----------



## drewc00

I have a p5n-d with a q6600 g0

I've been trying to get stable at 3.6 and its been a mission. I get pretty close to the sweet spot but fail.

I've tried vcores between 1.5/1.54
also tried
HT 1.44-1.5
NB 1.44-1.5
SB 1.48-1.6

1600fsb x9

disabled all cpu settings

the cpu seems like like vcore around 1.51.. BUT in windows vcore always shows 1.45/1.47

As I speak I tried something different as a change of pace.. I tried:

1555x9 (gives me 3498)

1.46
1.46
1.56

I failed 1 part of the prime test but didnt crash. I really wanted 3.6 but maybe I can get stable at 3.5

Any suggestions so I can hopefully pass prime95?


----------



## Hi Im new

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


There is your problem, when I first got my P5N-D it to had the 0402 BIOS
and I had a similer issue, I could not post with a FSB higher than 1400
with out lowering my CPU multiplier, I upgraded to the 802 BIOS and my problem was solved, I was ablw to reach 3.6 with low volts after that.

You need to update your BIOS, DO NOT DO IT THROUGH WINDOWS
get the latest BIOS from ASUS and put it on a floppy or bootable thumb drive your users guide will walk you through the process.
One more piece of advice on flashing BIOS do not do it in bad weather
were the danger of a power outage is higher than normal


That did the trick, I found out my computer doesn't like anything from 1633-1712 FSB, got me to 3.86GHz. So, I'm now on my merry way to 4 eventually! thanks for the help, CPU-Z still doesn't display the right information. The Multiplier is even toggling from 9X to 6X!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hi Im new*


That did the trick, I found out my computer doesn't like anything from 1633-1712 FSB, got me to 3.86GHz. So, I'm now on my merry way to 4 eventually! thanks for the help, CPU-Z still doesn't display the right information. The Multiplier is even toggling from 9X to 6X!


This board is known to be full of FSB holes, some say you get a better OC if you run your ram unlinked

Are you sure you have all the CPU stuff disabled in the BIOS ?

Some versions of CPU-z will report this board as a 650i instead of a 750i

I am thinking of swapping my P5N-D out for a Gigabyte UD3R with an Intel 
P-45 chip


----------



## Hi Im new

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


This board is known to be full of FSB holes, some say you get a better OC if you run your ram unlinked

Are you sure you have all the CPU stuff disabled in the BIOS ?

Some versions of CPU-z will report this board as a 650i instead of a 750i

I am thinking of swapping my P5N-D out for a Gigabyte UD3R with an Intel 
P-45 chip


Positive, its all disabled except thermal control. I've had quite an interesting time getting it stable. I got it to 4.05 yesterday and it was fine all day. Turned it on this morning and it froze again while loading my start-up programs. This is going to make it impossible to find those FSB holes if I think its stable one day and it doesn't work again the next :\\

Think maybe I should try different versions of CPU-z? I have seen it tell me I have a 650i before.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hi Im new* 
Positive, its all disabled except thermal control. I've had quite an interesting time getting it stable. I got it to 4.05 yesterday and it was fine all day. Turned it on this morning and it froze again while loading my start-up programs. This is going to make it impossible to find those FSB holes if I think its stable one day and it doesn't work again the next :\\

Think maybe I should try different versions of CPU-z? I have seen it tell me I have a 650i before.

The CPU-z version will not affect your OC
Are you running your memory linked or unlinked and are you setting your memory timings and volts manually or are they on auto ?

For OCing purposes you are better of to set the first 4 ram settings manually


----------



## Hi Im new

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


The CPU-z version will not affect your OC
Are you running your memory linked or unlinked and are you setting your memory timings and volts manually or are they on auto ?

For OCing purposes you are better of to set the first 4 ram settings manually


I have been running it Unlinked, I keep them on auto. I have set them manually before, but it didn't seem to make any difference, So I set it back to auto. Figured I would get back to it later when I got things stable for the CPU. specs for my memory are 5,4,4,18 @ 2.1V if I remember right.

Depending on what FSB I use the memory clock will drop from 800 down to as low as 765Mhz (this is all unlinked)

I also checked the Hardware Moniter, and my 3.3V is down to 2.99V, not sure what effect this has on anything, but it can't be good.


----------



## pcnuttie

Has anyone tried overclocking Q9400 with this motherboard to 3ghz or so? I have it and haven't tried. My ram timmings are exactly what my ram is. 5-5-5-1.8 and could use some advice. I'm still a little nervous cuz it's a new cpu and i never owned a quad. I love it lol..i guess i'm just paranoid of breaking it and i'm shocked it only shows x8 multiplier nothing more.


----------



## slickwilly

1333 divided by 4 = 333 X 8 = 2.66 your CPU speed
to get 3.0 you will need a FSB of 1500 or
1500*4 = 375 X 8 = 3.000

Find out what your vid. is and set your CPU voltage to that, then set your FSB to 1500 HT to 1.35 NB to 1.35 and SB to 1.5 and try to boot if it fails to boot move your CPU volts up a little, say if you started at 1.20 volt then try 1.22 or 1.25 so on and so forth untill you are able to boot


----------



## pcnuttie

HT to 1.35 NB? are you saying Vcore? Sorry for the confusion. I'll get back to you if i get any problems, this helps much. thanks.


----------



## slickwilly

HT and North board should both be 1.35 for starters 
CPU voltage you should start off with your vid. (recommended CPU voltage) and work your way up or start at 1.3 volts on the CPU and work your way down

When you enter your BIOS and go to the correct page you will see HT volts NB volts and SB volts, I beleave this is under chip set


----------



## pmurgs

Hey pcnuttie.

I have a Q9400 and I've got it to 3.6Ghz stable. I have very good air cooling though. First make sure your ram is set to unlinked before overclocking on this board, and the ram timings set manually. As for ram speed, you won't get much higher than 1000Mhz with 1066Mhz ram with this board.

I use 1.4V on the NB and HT and leave SB voltage to auto. I set my Vcore at about 1.32V. Don't go much higher than this, especially if you've done the pencil mod trick to reduce vdrop. 1.36V is supposedly the top safe limit for a Q9400. Use CPU-Z to see what your vcore is really at once your machine is running.

You might find 3.2Ghz is more stable than 3Ghz with the Q9400. This is due to the fsb holes on this board. Setting at fsb of 1600 will give you 3.2Ghz. The 3.5Ghz to 3.6Ghz range (around 1800 fsb) is also very stable for me with this board and the Q9400.


----------



## pcnuttie

Interesting, i'll have to give it a try. As for ram just leave my timmings the way manually it's suppose to be what my ram is set only for. As for voltages i'll do that. I DON'T do the pencil mod because i don't know how and i refuse to ruin my mobo. I'll try the 3.2 as you suggested. Isn't 1.4 a little too much? I wonder what your temps are? Pics would be appreciated or you can tell me. MY Vcore right now shows me i'm running 1.280V. Do i keep the multiplier the same i'm sure? X8 ? mY dram shows 400mhz which we all know it's 800mhz and 5-5-5- 18 2 t clocks. As for volts for ram i really dont know what to set? how do i know it's the right volt set for 1.8 instead of auto? My timmings are manually set however. I'll do the rest and get back to you and see how it turns out. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## pcnuttie

Another thing... should be 1:1 right?


----------



## pmurgs

Ram should be unlinked, i.e. not 1:1 or 5:6 abd so on. So you can enter in the Mhz value yourself. Below where you enter it, the board will tell you exactly how close it is able to get. If you changed your fsb speed, you might notice this value change a little. 
As for volts, set your memory to the voltage setting it comes with. i.e. 1.8V to 2.1V usually depending on the memory. If your unsure what the voltage for your ram is, go to the manufacturer site, they should have the specs for you.
Regarding your comment 400Mhz ram... it could be because the 2 in DDR2 is because the ram is 400Mhz doubled to 800Mhz. But if your looking at your ram speed in the bios, where you set linked/unlinked, then it should say 800Mhz there.

Yes, you can try 1.35V for the NT and HT. At 3.2Ghz it might be fine. I'm just used to having my NT and HT between 1.4 and 1.44. I have the optional northbridge fan which comes with the motherboard on my nothbridge, to help cool it, since it doesn't interfer with my IFX-14 cooling my cpu.

Yes, you keep your multiplier at 8. If our cpu's werent locked, we could increase it and probably push even more out of our Q9400's than possible atm, provided adequate cooling.

I live in a hot climate and it's summer here right now (no aircon), so I get close to 60 degrees on my cpu under load atm. As long as you stay under 70 degrees under full load, you'll be fine.


----------



## slickwilly

I have my Q9550 running at 3.29, it requires more CPU volts to go higher and I do not like the heat that comes with that, currently I am at 1.25 volts on the CPU

The board is what heats up with more volts not the CPU.

I am running 1.34 volts on both the HT chip and the NB chip, I keep my SB at 1.5 because that is the lowest setting and the SB does not usually affect the over clock.

On a side note I have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R coming to replace this board, The P5N-D will go to my grandson to run his E6300 so watch my sig for a link to my chip set water block when it goes on sell. (the only one I know of for this board)


----------



## pcnuttie

I tried it last night and it didn't worked out well. I could boot to bios but couldn't load windows 7 at all. I think it was because i had my volts on ram on auto. I set the HT and NB on 1.4 and the Vcore on 132.V and left southbridge on auto. Maybe it was because i had my volt on auto for ram? Or did i push it a little too far? Could use a second opinon. At least i'm still online lol.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
I tried it last night and it didn't worked out well. I could boot to bios but couldn't load windows 7 at all. I think it was because i had my volts on ram on auto. I set the HT and NB on 1.4 and the Vcore on 132.V and left southbridge on auto. Maybe it was because i had my volt on auto for ram? Or did i push it a little too far? Could use a second opinon. At least i'm still online lol.


What did you set the FSB to?
What BIOS vers. are you running?

1.32 volts will not hurt your CPU
I run my ram at 2.1 volts but I have an open case, take your ram off of auto and set it to spec. for your ram

your chip set volts are o.k. to start with but once you have the CPU stable were you want it I would start backing them down untill you are not stable any more, more volts equals more heat and heat is the enemy


----------



## pcnuttie

I agree.. I set it to 1600 FSB and i'm running bios 1101. If my ram timmings are 1.8 as it is stated in the sticker on my ram then perhaps i should set it 1.8? or 2.1 ? so.. i should do..
Unlinked
1600 FSB
Vcore 1.32
HT and NB 1.4
Ram on 1.8 and SB on auto? Good chance i can boot into windows 7?


----------



## slickwilly

Your ram timings are not 1.8, that would be a voltage setting and yes I would recommend 2.1 volts on the ram for now.

Your ram timings would be something like 4,4,4,15 2t or maybe 5,5,5, 15 2t
Can you post a part number for the ram?

also try setting your FSB to 1500 and see if it boots, you may not have a golden
Q9400 there and thus not able to reach that speed.

Also is your ram set to unlinked and have you manual set the speed to 800?
Doing it this way elelimates your ram as a possible cause of failure


----------



## pcnuttie

This is my ram http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...tCode=10008566 and i can set my ram to unlinked and manually change it since we have the same mobo. I guess i will try 2.1 volts for the ram. Setting fsb 1500? I guess so.. i'll give it a whirl later and let you know the results. Thanks for the help.


----------



## pcnuttie

I already told you earlier it is 5-5-5-1.8 lol


----------



## pcnuttie

Ok here's what i did so far, successfully booted into windows 7 and running 3ghz.

i set fsb 1500 ram is set at 800mhz unlinked.

Core Volts 1.32v
HT and NB is 1.4
and Ram is 1.85 something..
SB auto
I'm amazed the temps are still the same from original stock clock i had. My Cpu-z volts show..
1.280V
Can someone tell me if 3ghz is just enough? I would love a explaination why overclocking this would improve anything? I do like the stock. I guess i'm just paranoid of facing issues cuz this is a first new quad i ever owned and have overclocked my dual and went through trials and errors and learned from it. This is a new one and i hope it'll behave fine. So far i booted, i'll need to run a test and see if it's stable for 2 hours at least.


----------



## pcnuttie

It didn't even last for an hour, pc froze. At least i didn't get a blue screen (knocks on wood) but anyhow i think it's just better to leave it at default settings. It's fast anyways.


----------



## slickwilly

Your ram specs are timing 5,5,5, 18 2T voltage 1.8 
http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...pc_4gb_edition

I OCed my Q9550 because at stock it was choking my 285, at 3.4 ghz.


----------



## pmurgs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


It didn't even last for an hour, pc froze. At least i didn't get a blue screen (knocks on wood) but anyhow i think it's just better to leave it at default settings. It's fast anyways.


Don't give up yet. And for the record, I'd say bluescreen is better than having your pc freeze.

This board has lots of "fsb holes". It might not work well at say 1500 but will work at 1550 to 1620 then fail till around 1700 again. It also depends a lot on the cooling on how high you can push your board. Plus different boards and different cpus are not all made equal, so it's trial and error to find out what your board and cpu can take.

I personally have one of the best air coolers on my cpu with two 120mm fans hooked up to it at 2000rpm. Plus I have four 80mm fans blowing air direct onto the board (plus the usual case fans) and I leave the side of my case open. The better your cooling, the more stable your board will be.

Start at 2.66Ghz on your cpu and increase your fsb by say 40 or 50Mhz a time from 1333Mhz (default). If you run into a troublesome fsb area, push past up to a couple hundred more Mhz to see if you just hit a fsb hole. Personally I find over 1840Mhz on my board is too much for it to handle. I've probably hit a fsb hole there, and the jump to get over it is just too much for my board to handle with just air cooling and the stock northbridge heatsink (which I believe is not copper although it's painted a copper colour).

For me, the areas I'm able to get my board stable is at 3.2Ghz and almost anywhere in the 3.4Ghz to 3.6Ghz range. Between 2.9Ghz to 3.1Ghz and 3.3Ghz and 3.4ghz areas I had lots of stability issues.

Also, the lower your able to keep your voltages on the HT, NB and cpu, the less heat you will generate and the more likely your board will be stable.
So really, it's a lot of trial and error till you get a feel for what your board can do with your cooling. First find a fsb where your board is stable, then lower the voltages as low as they can go while being stable, then try for some more fsb and up the voltages again if needed.

If your board totally locks up (as in, you cant even boot to the bios), just unplug the psu, take out the motherboard battery (supplies power to bios when pc is off) and switch the cmos reset jumper for 10 seconds, to revert back to stock settings and you should be good to go again. I only had to do this once on my board out of maybe a couple hundred attempts at changing the bios settings trying to refine my overclock.

Once you do manage to successfully find a stable overclock for your board, it's quite a euphoric moment of achievement.


----------



## Hi Im new

I managed to finally get mine stable at 3.6GHz, will try some more tuning at a later date. I may have finally realized my problem though, I touched my NB, and it BURNED my finger. I have a small callous now.

So I slapped on the included cooler to it and its finally stable. Horray for me.

I think I may include my chipset on the next board I get in my water loop


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hi Im new*


I managed to finally get mine stable at 3.6GHz, will try some more tuning at a later date. I may have finally realized my problem though, I touched my NB, and it BURNED my finger. I have a small callous now.

So I slapped on the included cooler to it and its finally stable. Horray for me.

I think I may include my chipset on the next board I get in my water loop



You could make one for this board like I did


----------



## Hi Im new

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


You could make one for this board like I did


















Did you weld those barbs on?? and why 3? I think I would be better off taking an existing block and trying to make it work haha

Unfortunately, I'm not that talented. It took all my brain power and engineering talent just to mod my Armor+ to fit a BlackIce360 w/ 6 fans and a big Res. and the rest of the plumbing.


----------



## slickwilly

Yes the block is fully welded
I made it with three barbs because originally I had intended to use a CPU block with three barbs s it was going to be "CPU-1 in 2 out Chip set 2 in 1 out" but I picked up
a D-tek Fusion V1 for little more than a smile (15 USD.) so now the center fitting is unused, my mainboard temps never go over 36 deg. c. but most importantly my video card temps dropped 10 degrees during gaming sessions
(that was before I W.C. my G-card)

It was not that hard to make, I used a drill press at work and some end mills that I have had for quit sometime.
I welded the barbs in because they are NPT thread not our more familier G1/4 o-ring

(edit)
I soldered the block so that I would not have to worry about leaks.
The inside of the block is free of pins so even with it being one piece cleaning is still easy,
I would hook it up to the kitchen faucet with some tubing and run hot water through it for a few minutes (I still have the hose adapter from my water bed days)


----------



## Punjab

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
Ok here's what i did so far, successfully booted into windows 7 and running 3ghz.

i set fsb 1500 ram is set at 800mhz unlinked.

Core Volts 1.32v
HT and NB is 1.4
and Ram is 1.85 something..
SB auto
I'm amazed the temps are still the same from original stock clock i had. My Cpu-z volts show..
1.280V
Can someone tell me if 3ghz is just enough? I would love a explaination why overclocking this would improve anything? I do like the stock. I guess i'm just paranoid of facing issues cuz this is a first new quad i ever owned and have overclocked my dual and went through trials and errors and learned from it. This is a new one and i hope it'll behave fine. So far i booted, i'll need to run a test and see if it's stable for 2 hours at least.

I would say up your FSB and leave everything else for the moment, if you haven't already. I'm running my Q9550 at almost the exact same specs as you except my voltage in the BIOS is lower than yours and CPU-Z and AI Suite tell me 1.28v the same as yours.
MAKE SURE YOU DO THE PENCIL MOD. Looks like you're still getting some significant vdroop.
1600 fsb is a sweet spot for this board and your CPU will enjoy it too. Honestly, I've never hit one of the many holes everyone else talks about but who knows.
The only slight problem I've had is temps being a few degrees higher than I'd prefer. Idling at 43C and loading at around 75 - 80C. A reseat is in order.
I also just added a second 8800GS I bought online for less than half the first and this board is taking it like a champ!


----------



## pcnuttie

pencil mod really frightens me.. what do i do? I don't want a link for it, maybe you can explain me.. i suck at reading sometimes.. lol. Well i'm just lazy to do so perhaps but i could use your advice, i want the same thing you did, yes i need it to be 3.2 at least since i heard it's a best fsb spot for this processor. Help me sir.


----------



## Punjab

The pencil mod is extremely easy and absolutely nothing to get frightened about. 
Find that picture of the resistors by following the voltmod link on the first page of this thread. That way you know which resistors to draw on.
And literally, take a No. 2 lead pencil and draw a little bit of graphite onto the top of those two resistors. That's it. If you mess it up you just use the eraser and erase it off but there's really no way to mess it up.
They look big in that picture but they're actually quite small. They're small enough that it's hard to know if you actually got any graphite from the pencil onto them but you only need to put a little on there.
All that does is increase stability between those resistors. It's super easy.

It probably won't eliminate all of your voltage droop but it will definitely help keep it from jumping back and forth all the time and will decrease the amount that it's jumping. This is very important because at any time under load the voltage can drop enough to do things like freeze up the machine.

As for FSB. I believe the Q9400 has a CPU multiplier of 8. So in the BIOS set it to that and then set your FSB to 1600MHz.
The equation then is: 1600 / 4 = 400 x 8 which gives you a CPU speed of 3200MHz or 3.2GHz.
If your machine posts and lets your run Prime95 (which it should) then you've got a good starting point
Now it's mostly up to your voltages. I'd leave your HT and NB at 1.4v and start testing the Vcore by running Prime95 for an hour or two. 1.28 volts is what mine tests steady at. If the test passes with zero errors during that time go back into the BIOS and start lowering the Vcore until the test turns up errors. Errors are no good so turn it back up to the last voltage that passed. 
If in the event that it won't pass Prime95 at 3.2G then you could up the HT and NB to like 1.44 or 1.46 but I've never needed to go over that.
If none of that works then I don't know what to tell you other than lower your FSB and overclock and do it all again.

I hope that helps.


----------



## pcnuttie

So i should leave the SB at auto instead of 1.5? Just saw that elsewhere.. i'm gonna try the pencil mod and do what i did last time and see what happens.. and probably run a Prime95 or Intel test burn. I'll get back to you what the results are. What would be the normal average temp be running idle and load at 3.2 ghz? Let me know.. thanks!


----------



## Punjab

Yeah, my SB just runs at auto.

Depending on your CPU cooler they shouldn't be too high. But there are a lot of variables. If it's seated properly and your cooler is sufficient then idle between 35 and 45 C and loaded between 65 and 75 C.
The voltage is what really turns up the heat. That's why, when overclocking, you're trying to get the lowest, stable Vcore you can. Keeps the temps down.


----------



## pcnuttie

I see ok.. that's interesting.. my cpu cooler has NO push pins and they have deep contact with the heatsink and cpu by using a backplate and screws compared to those horrible push pins since they never GO down flat







So the lower the voltages the lower the temps got it. What is an appropriate temp for quads? Isn't 50c and up a little too much? Should be 40c and lower but i like it more better when it's in the 35c and lower range cuz it makes me feel better knowing it's cooler lol. Just IMO!


----------



## Punjab

If you're idling at 50C then yeah, no bueno. If you're loading at 50C then that is awesome. Temperature and voltage aren't always directly linked. Some times you'll lower voltage and see little if any change in temperature. But deep down, it's helping a little at a time.


----------



## Hi Im new

Make sure to keep in mind the ambient temperature of the room your computer is in! If the room is always warm then your computer is always going to run a little warmer at idle. Like wise, if the room is cooler then your temps will be a little lower at idle.


----------



## pcnuttie

I'm gonna do the pencil mod tomorrow, I am still running original cpu stock core and i definately wanna overclock this and i seen someone oc this to 4ghz but 3.2 don't seem so bad. I keep thinking the timmings on the rams are suppose to be a little different if i overclock or is it ok to keep it the same settings my ram is set when i oc? Am i suppose to set different timmings? I keep wondering if it's that what i am doing wrong but i know from all this thread we talked is fine and i just need to do the pencil mod but we'll see tomorrow after i clean the house and turn off the heater and i'll get down to overclocking!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
I'm gonna do the pencil mod tomorrow, I am still running original cpu stock core and i definately wanna overclock this and i seen someone oc this to 4ghz but 3.2 don't seem so bad. I keep thinking the timmings on the rams are suppose to be a little different if i overclock or is it ok to keep it the same settings my ram is set when i oc? Am i suppose to set different timmings? I keep wondering if it's that what i am doing wrong but i know from all this thread we talked is fine and i just need to do the pencil mod but we'll see tomorrow after i clean the house and turn off the heater and i'll get down to overclocking!

When you go to OC on that MoBo, you'll have an option to keep your RAM linked, or to unlink it. A combination of this and the RAM:FSB ratio would determine the success, and quality, of your overclock.


----------



## pcnuttie

I know.. i just wonder which was appropriate. Linked or Unlinked but it's kinda better to stay at 800mhz i dunno.


----------



## Punjab

Definitely unlink the RAM and keep it at 800MHz if that's what the manufactuer's rated spec is. Once everything else is stable then you can fiddle with OCing the RAM.


----------



## ACM

Anyone with a E5200 that want to get 3.5 easily here are my settings.
My VID would be lower if Vdroop wasn't so bad.


----------



## [Teh Root]

Someone think a Cl3p Volt Mod will help my VDroop? Currently running a SLACR Q6600, @ 3.4GHz. Unlinked memory. Ihave an anomaly. My memory underclocks even at unlinked from 800Mhz to 756MHz with nothing besides and overclock done. It doesnt impact performance but is a little bit weird. Anyone got any info on volt mod appliques? Would a pencil mod with a normal #2 pencil work?


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


Someone think a Cl3p Volt Mod will help my VDroop? Currently running a SLACR Q6600, @ 3.4GHz. Unlinked memory. Ihave an anomaly. My memory underclocks even at unlinked from 800Mhz to 756MHz with nothing besides and overclock done. It doesnt impact performance but is a little bit weird. Anyone got any info on volt mod appliques? Would a pencil mod with a normal #2 pencil work?


I was think of doing It but I don't want to void warranty.

Some people have used regular #2's and say they work just fine.

My Vdroop goes from 1.26 to 1.24 on stress.


----------



## slickwilly

There is a link for the Vdroop pencil mod on page one of this thread.

it works and can easly be removed


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


There is a link for the Vdroop pencil mod on page one of this thread.

it works and can easly be removed


what makes make the magic happen, Ive never really understood.

Ive seen the link but he dosent tell what pencil should be used ( i know it 2b) but it would be helpful to newcomers.

I'm sure a regular #2 will be fine.


----------



## slickwilly

Most people on OCN know to use a number two pencil for all pencil mods,
the graphit makes a connection with a little resistance as opossed to using a conductive pin which has all most no risistance.


----------



## Punjab

Yeah the pencil mod basically just adds graphite, which is a great conductor, to the resistors and allows for a more consistent voltage.
Honestly, with this board I think a difference of .02v isn't too bad. Before I did the pencil mod I would see as much as .04 - .06v which would occasionally cause the system to lock up.


----------



## 116969

Hello, I'm running a Q9450 for almost two years now with this combo, and I've finally decided to try overclocking this in effort to match my friends and their i5's. I guess you could say I'm a lil stubborn and figure I could hold out for the core i9's








. I have a thermalright ultra extreme 120 with a copper base and lapped, paired with an antec tricool 120mm fan and of course this motherboard with the stock NB fan attached.

I've achieved 3.4 ghz stable (425x8) and memory @ 850 mhz (1:1 FSB:RAM) with the following voltages. At the time of this writing I'm 10 hrs and 30 mins into prime95 blend mode with no errors on each core. I'm trying to hopefully reach 3.6 ghz but I'm having worries with voltages. I'll perform the vdroop mod tonight in hopes to achieve 3.6 ghz without high voltage. Right now, my settings are as follows:

VCore (VID) - 1.38750v (Vdroops to as low as 1.34v under load, 1.36v avg)
DRAM (MEM) - 1.950v
HT (VTT) - 1.40v
NB - 1.50v
SB - Auto

Would anyone be able to help me optimize my voltages for 3.4 ghz and for 3.6 ghz? I have tried using the settings for 3.6 ghz with 2 core fails, and with VCore set to 1.45000v, one core failing. I'm really not keen on upping voltages too much, but hopefully some experts can see where I'm going wrong and get me on the right track for this higher OC.


----------



## Punjab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princedwi*


VCore (VID) - 1.38750v (Vdroops to as low as 1.34v under load, 1.36v avg)
DRAM (MEM) - 1.950v
HT (VTT) - 1.40v
NB - 1.50v 
SB - Auto

Would anyone be able to help me optimize my voltages for 3.4 ghz and for 3.6 ghz? I have tried using the settings for 3.6 ghz with 2 core fails, and with VCore set to 1.45000v, one core failing. I'm really not keen on upping voltages too much, but hopefully some experts can see where I'm going wrong and get me on the right track for this higher OC.



Well, by comparison...
I'm running

Q9550 @ 3.4Ghz
Vcore 1.28v
HT 1.46v
NB 1.44v
SB Auto

My memory is at 1.99v as 2.0v is the manufacturer spec.

So maybe your CPU just doesn't want to jive. 
I test with both intel burn test and Prime. I always pass the intel tests. I never have a problem passing Prime over the course of a few hours but usually quit testing it after that.
You can always keep tweaking and testing but I doub't you'll see much improvement beyond the 1.36 vcore mark. Never know though.


----------



## slickwilly

I have started on a new water block for this board, call it rev. 2
will get some pics up soon


----------



## go4life

can't wait slick!

Care to post a pic of the inside of your pc, and all your watercooling?


----------



## slickwilly

It is a mess, my case is not really big enough for water cooling and the wires make it look like a rats nest.


----------



## go4life

lol? Had the same problem when I had the Cosmos S, its a big case compared most cases, but still way to small with so much hardware as I had before at least lol


----------



## slickwilly

I am building a case out of Alum. angle, it will be like a TJ07 but bigger
need to upgate my build log for that


----------



## go4life

yeah, build it bigger, if your into watercooling you truly won't regret it, at least if you have many rad's!


----------



## slickwilly

I designed the case to mount two 360 rads. in the bottom and wide enough to have ample room to hide the WC tubing and wires plus a water block for the back of the mother board, you know a water cooled CPU back plate


----------



## go4life

Sounds nice! Remember to get a nice place to hide away the pump(s).


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Sounds nice! Remember to get a nice place to hide away the pump(s).












Down below with the rads.
already have the basic frame work cut out just need to weld it togather


----------



## pcnuttie

I'm beginning to dislike my mobo, it acted weird on me last night. First time i heard stutters so i decided to linked the cpu and set everything on auto but the Ai control is on manual not auto. I'm tempted to get a different mobo but i always liked this once because the bios are so easy to understand, oh i forgot, should have tried the pencil mod







lol.


----------



## go4life

good good! Please keep me updated, im eager to see how its going to be!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
I'm beginning to dislike my mobo, it acted weird on me last night. First time i heard stutters so i decided to linked the cpu and set everything on auto but the Ai control is on manual not auto. I'm tempted to get a different mobo but i always liked this once because the bios are so easy to understand, oh i forgot, should have tried the pencil mod







lol.


Someone else who has not read the intire thread
PCnutie remove that dreaded AI software it will fight you on your OC endeavors. I had issues with my board at first, then when I uninstalled the AI software all my problems went away

Go4life check the pas-puter link in my sig.


----------



## pcnuttie

AI software? I don't even use AI probe at all dude. Is that what you're referring to? Please specific details what you're talking about please?


----------



## go4life

Think he means all the original Asus crap software that comes with the motherboard! Well that goes for any motherboard, I never use any driver or software that comes from the box, its that bad.


----------



## pcnuttie

I don't even have those installed at ALL lol.


----------



## Punjab

Occasionally I turn on AI Suite just to compare temps with other programs like HWMonitor.
I've never used its overclocking features for obvious reasons but I have never had a problem from simply having it installed or even turning it on for that matter.
Before, in XP, it would show me a RAM voltage reading after the CPU voltage which I liked very much. But since I switched to 7 64-bit it went away. It's much less useful to me now.
I also like the way it shows me all the FSB readings.
I've never used PC Probe though.


----------



## go4life

Punjab, you should uninstall that plague right away, not good to even have on your computer. Want a different program to compare temps, use everest ultimate edition!


----------



## slickwilly

I have run PcProbe side by side with realtemp and had as much as 20 deg. c. diff. between the two

RealTemp use's an Diode on the CPU were as PcProbe use's one on the mobo that is cloase to the CPU and with my watercooled chip set I don't worry about board temps any more


----------



## Bullyveldt

So I had bought a e6550 a long time ago and thru poor attempts at overclocking thought I killed my board. Original board was a P5n32sli e or something like that. Then I thought I killed 2 evga 32 sli boards. turns out I killed the OCZ ram. I figured that out when I purchased a P5N-D to try and rebuild my gaming rig(twin 8800 gts 320's) which was pretty sweet back in 2007.

either Way I found out whent he borad would not boot and I found out what the beep codes were that the ram was toast. I now have 4gb of OCZ value at stock 800mhz. BUT.....

I have got my P5N-D up to 1850fsb, which puts my e6550 at 3.23Ghz! Fastest I ever have. I used your voltages from the very first post of this thread. With vdroop the cores run at 1.35volts. Ran Prime for 9hrs last night no errors. Played Farcry, GTA4, Wow, and NWN2 and had no errors. Just wanted to say thanks for the post and I'm enjoying my 900 free Mhz. I tried 1900 fsb with no more voltage change and I had a prime error immediatly so I quickly restarted and went back to 1850.

Oh and temps at Max load never went over 42*C

My build is P5N-D @ 1850 fsb
Intel e6550 @ 3.23Ghz
Twin BFG 8800 GTS 320 OC in SLI
4Gb OCZ value ram @ 800 mhz
500 Gb WD Caviar Blue
750 PC power and cooling Silencer
Coolermaster Stacker
Sythe Ninga 2 Cooler


----------



## ricflairw000

yay for bully!


----------



## go4life

nice bully! Good that you finally could get some speed








Think you are about at the limit of the board, its not the best overclocker in the world, but the 700mhz extra should be a pretty nice boost anyways right?


----------



## slickwilly

I have installed an experimental chip cooler on to my board but need to get more tubing for my water loop, check out the link in my sig.


----------



## Bullyveldt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
nice bully! Good that you finally could get some speed








Think you are about at the limit of the board, its not the best overclocker in the world, but the 700mhz extra should be a pretty nice boost anyways right?









Correction....900Mhz


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bullyveldt*


Correction....900Mhz











lol sorry about that









an extra 900mhz is not to be sniffed at


----------



## slickwilly

I have noticed that this board overclocks duallies better than quads
I was able to achieve 4.0ghz. with my 8400 and could only get 3.6ghz. out of my quad and that required 1.4 volts thus making to much heat so I backed it down to 3.29ghz.

IMHO there are to short comings on this board as far as OCing goes
1. max ram limit is to low (1000mhz.)
2.4 pin CPU power socket,
look at all the socket 775 boards that are rated as great OCers of quads they have the 8 pin CPU power socket


----------



## go4life

its like that on ALL motherboards slick, fewer cores = higher overclock.

Well you said it, but most of those boards came out after the P5N-D did and where/are more expensive









Best 775 clocker must be the Gigabyte UD3P, God I miss that one.. 500fsb on quad's, 600fsb++ on dual's...


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


its like that on ALL motherboards slick, fewer cores = higher overclock.

Well you said it, but most of those boards came out after the P5N-D did and where/are more expensive









Best 775 clocker must be the Gigabyte UD3P, God I miss that one.. 500fsb on quad's, 600fsb++ on dual's...


I have two of the Gigabyte UD3R's same as the UD3P just one less PCIe lane, they not only OC better they run much cooler as well.

I am about ready to dump socket 775 and go with ether 1156 or AM3


----------



## pcnuttie

I know this motherboard has bad v drop and also it's not a good idea to run at everything on AUTO right? Well i tried overclocking 3.2 with my processor and may i remind you that i have a RO revision makes me think it's crap to overclock cuz it doesn't have EO stepping? I am gonna do the pencil mod today for reals and try to see if i can get all my voltages stable.

I tried Vcore 1.44
NB 1.44 and HT 1.44 and Ram 1.850
and SB auto Multi x8 and FSB 1600 ram set 800mhz. I got a blue screen after awhile like 5 mins later.. I didn't do pencil mod at that TIME. But i plan to try again and maybe i can get it stable. I was kinda shocked to see my quad temps go 36F when i was in bios i wonder if it had something to do with voltages or was it because i restarted my PC a few times? I wanna use advice and nail this issue today, no more excuses and let's get down to the dirty work. I'm staying on here til we nail this issue. Hope you can help a gamer here!


----------



## pcnuttie

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...x_2006/cpu.jpg

Dammit i can't resize anything in paint. I don't have photoshop cuz i stopped using torrents a year ago. GRR.. but yea..


----------



## Bullyveldt

Well I read the xbit review and I knew the board was not the greatest overclocker, but I needed an SLI board as I had two perfectly good 8800 GTS's already and all the other parts. I was looking for a 775 socket and SLI I got this board and it was only 75 bucks Canadian. So I was happy. Since My EVGA boards are not toast and it was just the Ram I may switch to one of them at some point but right now, why? I got a higher overclock, everythign is stable, and my games run awesome. Not going to fix what isn't broken this time....


----------



## pcnuttie

I just added my cpu validation please check and get back with me if you need more info. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=972752


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I have two of the Gigabyte UD3R's same as the UD3P just one less PCIe lane, they not only OC better they run much cooler as well.

I am about ready to dump socket 775 and go with ether 1156 or AM3


Yeah, about same board. Why don't you use it on your main rig?

Anyways, think I would rather go for 1366 if I where you, with 1156 you are limited to the low-midend cpu's, so if you want to upgrade your stuck!


----------



## pcnuttie

I give up, i think it's because my processor is a RO and it' not good for overclocking, wish my cpu was EO stepping instead..I might consider getting a new motherboard. It'd be nice to find something with much copper instead of this crappy mobo, i know i can replace the chipset but i know there are way better mobos out there even though this has EPU.


----------



## slickwilly

For socket 775 with SLI there is only this board being sold new now, so it's ether go ATI or get a dual gpu card if you want better GPU performance than what is available with this board, the Gigabyte EP45 series of motherboards has a very good and well deserved rep. for OCing but it is not as easy to get high OC's out of it as this board


----------



## pcnuttie

Actually there is another ASUS SLi motherboard on newegg and it has SLI also. Costs like alot and it's http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131319


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Actually there is another ASUS SLi motherboard on newegg and it has SLI also. Costs like alot and it's http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131319



That is out of stock and has been for quit awhile now, I know I have been watching for a better Nvidia chipped 775 board on da egg.


----------



## sha

Did anyOne flash there p5nD to the latest bios update cuz, I wanted to know if it's stable with windows 7, I had problems with bios 11xx with windows 7.

As all or some of you know what my specs are!

ThanXz in Advance!!!!


----------



## pcnuttie

yes the 1100 is stable.


----------



## Bullyveldt

I use the 0801 bios and am happy with 1850 fsb. I will likely only change my bios when I get a newer chip in a year or so. Since 775 is the socket thats getting phased out I'll get a quad core at some point and hang on as long as I can. then I can purchase my next upgrade "behind the curve" and get something newer in 2 or 3 years. Bet the i7's will be nice and affordable then...


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Yeah, about same board. Why don't you use it on your main rig?

Anyways, think I would rather go for 1366 if I where you, with 1156 you are limited to the low-midend cpu's, so if you want to upgrade your stuck!



I have both of them installed in to Antec 300's that I put togather for my grandson's.

I still have them at my place as their mother has not hooked up the phone or TV at their new home yet.

I am going to use one of them to test my quad for max OC with watercooling. 
I have an old Cooler master Aquagate R80 mini that I have modied with a
Swiftec 220 rad. this should cool the quad after all it kept 1 intel 641 @ 3.6ghz. and two 7950's cooled down to 38 deg. c. loaded


----------



## go4life

ah ok cool


----------



## slayerzav

Hi, I am running a P5N-D(updated to latest BIOS) with a Q6600 processor and 8GB of DDR2. Recently I have purchased and installed a watercooling system with hopes to enter the world of overclocking, unfortunately I have run into my first major issue right off the start.

When I changed by rated FSB to 1422 and my vcore to 1.44(for 3.2Ghz) for a first test run it runs out that according to Everest and CPU-Z the rated FSB is still at the default 1066.

Is this a motherboard error, BIOS error, or is it really overclocked but Windows programs cannot detect it?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slayerzav* 
Hi, I am running a P5N-D(updated to latest BIOS) with a Q6600 processor and 8GB of DDR2. Recently I have purchased and installed a watercooling system with hopes to enter the world of overclocking, unfortunately I have run into my first major issue right off the start.

When I changed by rated FSB to 1422 and my vcore to 1.44(for 3.2Ghz) for a first test run it runs out that according to Everest and CPU-Z the rated FSB is still at the default 1066.

Is this a motherboard error, BIOS error, or is it really overclocked but Windows programs cannot detect it?

Thanks for your time.


Please take the time to fill in your system specs in the user CP

It sounds like you still have all the CPU functions inabled in the BIOS
you will need to turn those off

Oya welcome to OCN, mind the smoking PC,s as you walk about


----------



## slayerzav

Thanks for the welcome, I have updated my profile.

I tired turning off most of those CPU functions but it still dosent work. Thanks for your help.


----------



## go4life

First of all, welcome to OCN!









Give us some more info, what settings did you use, have you disabled c1e and intel speedstep, and what are your temps under load in prime95 small fft's?

And as extra, how big is the radiator on your system?

cheers


----------



## Bullyveldt

Well so far I am very happy with the stability in the setup I have. rock Solid. Now I'm going to play and see how much I can lower the voltages from your page 1 specs and see where it becomes un stable.

Glad we have the saved OC profile in the bios cause if I ever mess up, I'll just reload what I know is good


----------



## go4life

glad to hear bully!








Well don't trust blindly on the settings at the first page, every cpu and motherboard is different, so it might be more stable with a little more nb volt or less! So try all the different settings and put them a nod up or down and see how it goes if you want to oc more! (not sure if you can though, think you are about at the limit of the board).

Anyways, good luck further, and if it is anything feel free to ask


----------



## slayerzav

Thanks for the welcome.

I can not get it to work using many different settings. I recently tried default everything except rated FSB at 1422 and those two things you mentioned off and it still did not work.

I have a dual 120 radiator.700W rated

Any other advice?

Thanks


----------



## go4life

Your load temps would be nice to know? Use core temp to see temps, and use prime95 with small fft's to stress the cpu (so we know its not a temp issue)
Open up cpu-z and see what the vcore is (core voltage), see what it is idle and under load, and tell me what it is!

Also have you set your ram to manufacturer's stock settings?
I see you got 8gb ram, you can try to remove 4gb of them, and then try to overclock (yes I know its sad to loose 4gb, but many people have problems with 8gb ram and overclocking with socket 775). Also it would be nice if you could fill in what ram you have in the signature!

And another thing, have you tried another fsb setting? like 1600 or 1300?

hmm, 240rad, should work ok, but I would recommend you to upgrade to a 360rad (or bigger) later on, preferably from HW-labs or TFC, they make good rads!

Have fun with all the testing


----------



## slayerzav

My temps are 25-30 idle and 40-45 underload.

According to CPU-Z my vcore is 1.264.

Could the RAM really stop the CPU from applying the clock settings?

I have tried many different settings, with no luck.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## go4life

Then temps are ok.
Try to put your vcore to 1.5 and see if you can get any then.
And yes, weird enough ram can do that! Its not sure it will work for you, but its worth a shot right? You can try to downgrade your bios if that doesn't work either!

Good luck!


----------



## pcnuttie

I'm ready to do the pencil mod today after a few patience of research and especially volts. I believe the volt drop has so much to do with trying to get my 1600 fsb stable. Trying it today and willing to see if i can achieve an overclock! I'll be checking back here the next few mins or so and hope one of you guys will hang around and help in the same time if you're free! Have a great day! Wish me luck now!


----------



## pcnuttie

I'm ready to start, i'll report back in a few mins what i have done and i'll let you know how long it is stable? I know i'm suppose to disable a few things to see if anything is stable overclock correct? I kinda forgot but i'll do research fast to see what i need to disable and don't i need to enable those back when i achieve an overclock?


----------



## pcnuttie

Brb!


----------



## pcnuttie

Ok so far the pencil mod did the trick, i was amazed to see my real voltage settings.

I tried Vcore 1.325
Ram 1.85
HT and NB 1.46
SB auto 
X8
1600 FSB Ram set 800 unlinked. Shows my Ram ratio 1:1 and i ran a memory test and i have everything disabled in my features but the Chassis fan is enabled anyhow i'm picky i guess but my temps are great.

Anyhow i got a blue screen like 30 mins later so i figured it was probably volts so i changed it to
Vcroe 1.42
NB and HT 1.46
Ram 1.85
SB Auto and i'm here stilll but haven't seen anything happen i do need to run Prime 95 or intel test to see if get stablit. My cpu-z shows 1.392.v so we'll see if i can get this baby to stay stable at 3.2ghz

Thanks for helping with the idea of pencil mod and i was frighten to try it after knowing til now i liked how it kept my mobo stable with volt and no v drop. Now i'm gonna have to rely on you guys to find my sweet spot to be stable. Please let me know if i set the volts too high?

Thanks!

One more thing, as for the features in configuration, do i need to enable C1EST and Intel Stepping and the other features after the tests or do you leave them on? What abt Virtualization Techonlogy also? Let me know please.. Thanks again and will keep you guys informed. Sorry my grammar sucks i'm deaf


----------



## pcnuttie

So far no blue screens for an hour.. but i do get freezing about like 3 mins or less when playing Crysis and have no clue what is causing it. Is my video card playing tricks on me or is it because i overclocked it? I'm not even running AA at all. I think it's probably cuz i have some mods on it but i'm uninstalling it and probably gonna try my other games and see if i have the same errors and if so maybe i'll reformat but then again i think it's the mods or maybe i should rollback to older drivers, could be that but anyhow so far stable.


----------



## pcnuttie

I ran Intel Test burn and apparently it failed in the middle of the test. Causes are instablity. Explains the games. Scratch what i said about earlier saying it's stable for an hr i didn't do any test i was assuming til i did the Intel Test burn. test executed at 74.26 seconds. So what should i do? Lower the voltages or do i have to bump the clocks? I know this motherboard should be stable, i did the pencil mod and i know this mobo runs great at 3.2 with my Q9400. So i am assuming maybe voltages. I'll have to test more. Will report back!


----------



## pcnuttie

Intel test still failed.. I need to find the right spot for my voltages and i can't seem to get anything stable.. i really need some help. This is driving me nuts, at least the pencil mod does the trick but i can't seem to find the right stable voltages for my clock settings. I wanna get it stable at 3.2 but it seems to not allow me to be stable with Intel burn test. GRR! I am on a mission here to nail this, someone please respond!


----------



## pcnuttie

Just gonna keep trying.. might do what i had set earlier but it could be something else.. Maybe i need to overclock the ram? Aren't we suppose to keep it at 800mhz?


----------



## pcnuttie

New report.

Stable at 3ghz with Intel burn test and vcore is 1.392 and i am currently doing the pencil mod also.

I'm gonna let this rest for the night and test my games and see how it behaves. If no go then gonna go back to stock and find research. I honestly think having 3.2 ghz causes instability due to Intel Test results could be Voltages need to be tweaked to find my sweet spot, perhaps a higher volt but i cannot do that cuz i know it'll crash. Second theory is heat, i am using a aftermarket cooler and maybe it cannot control the heat good enough at a higher clock. Had considered water cooling but i'll stick with 3ghz and it's good enough for now i guess. Hope all of my posts are not annoying








Just wanted to report what i have done so far. So much for nailing the wall with 3.2ghz.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Aight. I just bought a new Q9550 and I'm having trouble getting it to work right. When I first tried to boot with it all the fans would be blowing full blast and it wouldn't post. So I popped my Q6600 back in and reset all settings to default in the bios. Put the Q9550 back in and it booted up, good right?

Except the next time I restarted my computer it wouldn't post again. But if I held down the power button and turned it off, then turned it back on it would post and say that my system did not boot correctly or something and that I could default the settings or hit f1 to continue. If I defaulted the settings the problem persisted. But if I hit F1 I could boot into windows no problem.

I really have no idea what the problem is. I have the Q9550 in right now but like I said everytime I restart or turn on I have to go through all that shenanigans to get things running.

Any ideas what my problem could be?


----------



## pcnuttie

What bios revision are you using? Known to the fact that older bios updates doesn't notice new processors installed, newest update should work. Are you hearing the mini speaker boot beep up when you restart the pc? Why does it say modded on your motherboard on your sig? Did you do something? Have you tried reset the jumper then put it back and see if it boots by default instead of bios? Since it's brand new and my theory is your bios needs an update to recognize the quad.


----------



## go4life

update your bios captain skyhawk! (and not through software, put the bios on a usbstick and go into bios and use the flash tool there).


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I just started OC'n my q6700 the other day and was running stable @ 3.17ghz with settings
vcore 1.375
FSB 1268
CPU Multiplier 10x
HT Voltage 1.44
All other Voltages Auto

I wasnt completely happy with my temps. Highest core was running at 65c with max load on Prime small ftt so I wanted to bring down my FSB a bit to get my CPU down to 3.0ghz so I could lower my VCore.... lower temps

Suddenly, I wasnt able to do this. Then the bios kept setting my OC options to auto. So I tried updating my bios to most current. It is now retaining settings for OC'n but now I cant get anything stable. Even at 3.1ghz....which I was able to stress test overnight with PRIME95 the other day!
I even tried setting HT and SB to 1.44v and it will get me into VISTA but crash after 1-5 minutes.

Did I fry something?

If I go back to auto mode I seem to be fine - but I would still like to overclock to 3.0ghz...


----------



## pcnuttie

You should try pencil mod sounds like you got a V drop and why in the world are you using Vista? Vista is still horrible os!


----------



## pcnuttie

hey go4life if you're not busy please check my previous posts i am stable at 3ghz but i wanna know if i should lower my volts to keep my temps down. My temps at idle are 28c but at load it gets to 30 to 34c gaming have no idea.. maybe 40c i know they are normal.. i just hope my volts are not way up to the par, the vcore is 1.392V


----------



## pcnuttie

My vcore is 1.425
Ram-1.85 (Ram timmings are 5-5-5-18 2T clocks
HT-1.44
NB-1.44
SB-Auto
x8 multiplier
I set FSB for 3ghz and ram set at 800mhz but first time today this morning my pc froze? Looks like heat issue and hope this doesn't mean after a series of overclocking last night took most of my thermal down, I don't wanna have to reseat it again and it was a headache! Cuz im not using push pins lol. I'll be back in a second i wanna make sure i have detailed info so you can help me lol. Ok just got back.. says unlinked just as i thought the way it should be. Remember i'm using a pencil mod to maintain my voltages. Should i back down the volts? Maybe i had too much in it? Last night was fine for testing with Intel burn i did a series of run burn test and it past all of it on standard. Stable. Even played modern warfare 2 and it works fine. Why freeze this morning outta the blue watching u tube videos? Any Theories or what? Maybe i should clock it back to stock? If so then i have lost nailing the wall on this. Remember this is a Core 2 Quad Q9400, check my cpu info below!

(sorry if i talk different, we had different english classes in deaf school)


----------



## pcnuttie

I just notice when im gaming and got out my temps are..

Low:25c
31c
29c
29c/can go to 31c

Highs:43c
38c
41c
42c

What do you think of these temps? A bit too much? I have all of my fans on High in my antec 1200. Advice? Lower volts to get lower temps? Or go back stock and give up? lol Or Re-apply thermal cuz i did a few overclocking too much yesterday? So far stable 3ghz, i'm just picky with my temps but could use an second thought!


----------



## pcnuttie

Apparently my pc goes blue screened a few times so i lowered the voltages and vcore is 1.376V now.

I went ahead and added 1.5 to SB instead of Auto and changed Vcore to 1.40v and HT and NB to 1.36 and we'll see if it's stable.. i'm beginning to think maybe i should re-apply thermal. I'm not even using push pins and i got a backplate screw and it's gonna be a headache to get it back on but i'm waiting to see if i'm even stable or not. I'm already frustrated, i really thought i nailed it here. I can overclock my old E2180 but i cannot hit a sweet spot with my quad? How embarassing!


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Damn that was hassle. Thanks to all for your suggestion. After loops and loops I got a slightly newer bios version and it seems to be working now. Although I wasn't able to update to the latest version from the Asus site which was 1201, the software said it was unable to flash and EZ flash would not recognize my usb stick for the life of it. But it seems to be working now. Thanks all.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

pcnuttie,
Your temps and settings look good (from my readings) and if you are blue screening, I dont think you want to be lowering you Vcore.

I think I have figured out my issue and it may be your as well.

I didnt realize that even though I unlink my CPU and Ram that when I change my FSB setting it inadvertently still affects my RAM FSB.

So what may have been happening to me is I was accidentally "under-clocking" my RAM. What I needed to do was keep adding +1 to my FSB CPU value until my RAM was closer to actual 800mhz. I was able to get mine to 799.5 and I seem stable again.
To do this litterally add +1 to you FSB value hit enter and the watch the MEM FSB to see what value you get.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk* 
Damn that was hassle. Thanks to all for your suggestion. After loops and loops I got a slightly newer bios version and it seems to be working now. Although I wasn't able to update to the latest version from the Asus site which was 1201, the software said it was unable to flash and EZ flash would not recognize my usb stick for the life of it. But it seems to be working now. Thanks all.


Skyhawk,
now that you have a more current bios you may be able to get 1201 on there. Have you tried updating to 1201 since you updated to your current bios?


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos* 
pcnuttie,
Your temps and settings look good (from my readings) and if you are blue screening, I dont think you want to be lowering you Vcore.

I think I have figured out my issue and it may be your as well.

I didnt realize that even though I unlink my CPU and Ram that when I change my FSB setting it inadvertently still affects my RAM FSB.

So what may have been happening to me is I was accidentally "under-clocking" my RAM. What I needed to do was keep adding +1 to my FSB CPU value until my RAM was closer to actual 800mhz. I was able to get mine to 799.5 and I seem stable again.
To do this litterally add +1 to you FSB value hit enter and the watch the MEM FSB to see what value you get.

Well i tweaked my volts down a bit but i'll take your advice? So i gotta set ram to 799 then? it is however unlinked. I can't even fiddle with the ram ratio cuz it's set on auto unless i set it to something else but anyhow since you and i have the same problem.. what fsb are you running stable at? I'm keeping mine at 3ghz for now.. if i get a problem i'll get back to the same volts i had earlier and do the ram thing but until then i'll wait for your respond to explain a little more clear about what you're trying to explain me. Sorry i'm an idiot at reading sometimes but i can think lol.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Yes. My ram is unlink also but it is set to 800. The 800 is the DDR value but if you look underneath you will see the ACTUAL DDR value in grey.

Take a look at the following link.
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s...d.php?t=548757

Look at the DDR (bottom part of the image) value 793.4. That what I had at my QDR(FSB) at 1250. I kept bumping mine up a mhz at a time (no need to exit bios each increment) until my DDR value was as close to 800 as I could get. In my example going to 1256 QDR set my unlinked DDR to 799.5 which is pretty close.

Im new at OC'n so I could be completely in left field over here but give it a try.

Here are my settings for 3.14.
QDR/FSB = 1256 unlinked
Multiplier = 10
vcore = 1.375
NB = 1.44
HT = 1.44
SB = Auto


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
My vcore is 1.425
Ram-1.85 (Ram timmings are 5-5-5-18 2T clocks
HT-1.44
NB-1.44
SB-Auto
x8 multiplier
I set FSB for 3ghz and ram set at 800mhz but first time today this morning my pc froze?

Pcnuttie,
try with x10 and lower your FSB as well. My theory on this is that even though a lower multiplier will give you a higher FSB and a faster synthetic speed, you will most likely have a more stable system with a higher multiplier as you do not need to push the FSB so much.


----------



## pcnuttie

My processor doesn't have x10 only x8 and that's it. I just lowered the voltages today and it seem stable all day today and no blue screen and i only heard like 1 stutter but that was nothing serious. I'm checking again tomorrow to see how it behaves, i think i just maybe went a little too far on voltages and mind you i am using pencil mod to stabilize my voltages and it seems to work. Uhh.. my fsb and ram is unlinked and i believe my ram is set 800mhz nothing else lower but i'll double check tomorrow and get back to you. Thanks for the help and keep on reading!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Sorry...







like i said im new to the OC scene.

I had a sudden reboot yesterday. No blue screen or lock up, just as though someone yanked the power.

I turned down my NB and HT values from 1.44 to 1.42 and was able to run Prime with small FTT for 7 hrs, no errors, no hangs, no reboots.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I nearly given up on this board... just when you think you get it stable "BAM!" something starts acting up.

Like I said i was completely stable overnight while running prime95 Small FFT and then after it was sitting idle for 20-40min it decides to reboot.

Whats with that. How can I be stable 7hrs running prime95 then I reboot when idle?

Any suggestions??? If not Im about to give up on this board.


----------



## slickwilly

see if your PC is going in to stand by, this has been known to cause such issues as you are having, also check your S3 mode in the BIOS I have mine disabled


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I really do give up with this board. I get my q6700 stable @ 3.17... everything is fine. Can prime test, intelburntest @ max. Game with it for hours. Then all of a sudden it becomes completely unstable.


----------



## pcnuttie

use pencil mod.. that's the only way to keep our motherboards stable. btw i have a question can our motherboards run 1066 ram or 1333 or is it strictly 800mhz?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

from user manual.

_"4 x DIMM, max. 8GB, DDR2 800/667/533 MHz,
non-ECC, un-buffered memory
Dual channel memory architecture
Note: Visit the ASUS website at www.asus.com for the latest Qualified Vendors List (QVL)."
_


----------



## pcnuttie

I already know that but i remember reading forums at asus someone had actually used 1066 mhz on their motherboard? Well o well.. 800mhz.. blah







lol


----------



## 116969

Ah, looks like BIOS Version 1204 came out a while back. Doing 3.4 ghz stable, but vcore is a little high..=( 1.4456v I believe. I hope it'll let me go 3.6 stable. I got 3.6 booting, but prime95 blend gives me one core fail.

Any luck with anyone pushing further on their rigs with the new bios?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princedwi* 
Ah, looks like BIOS Version 1204 came out a while back. Doing 3.4 ghz stable, but vcore is a little high..=( 1.4456v I believe. I hope it'll let me go 3.6 stable. I got 3.6 booting, but prime95 blend gives me one core fail.

Any luck with anyone pushing further on their rigs with the new bios?

I was able to reach 3.6ghz. with my Q9550 but it took alot of volts (1.4)
and the resulting heat was more than I was prepaired to accept.

The max mem. speed this board will accept is 1000, I had 1066 in mine for awhile but it was manuelly set to 1000


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos* 
I really do give up with this board. I get my q6700 stable @ 3.17... everything is fine. Can prime test, intelburntest @ max. Game with it for hours. Then all of a sudden it becomes completely unstable.

Had the same thing, turned out to be one stick of faulty memory. Even memtest couldn't find the error with it.


----------



## Punjab

I also had that problem and it turned out to be one stick of RAM. Memtest, however, did report errors.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I did the vdroop pencil fix and it seem to make the system more stable vcore was definitely more accurate.

im only off by .018 vs .05+/- after using the pencil. I was stable for a few hours then i got the reboots again where I could just make it to the desktop.
I tried raising vcore, increasing mem voltage, finally once I decreased my mem voltage from 1.95 to 1.91 it let me into Windows and has been stable ever since.

Knock on wood.

Lets see if I post something different tomorrow....


----------



## 116969

Things looking promising for the 1204 BIOS update









Currently got the machine stable @ 3.6 ghz, still running prime95 on blend for 1 hr 15 mins now, according to HW monitor vcore @ 1.46v idle and 1.41v load. Never got past 1 hr at 3.6 ghz. Not bad I have to say =) I ran my rig at 3.4 ghz similar voltages and got 22 hrs stable with blend prime95, so we'll see if this cpu/board can get a wee bit faster. Gosh OCing is an addiction..

I forgot to mention my pc's history..it's been stock clocked for more than 2 yrs, finally decided to try overclocking just to see if I could push it to maybe 2.8 ghz or so...boy it didn't just stop there haha! Looks like I might switch to water cooling if I want to keep this oc business up..><;

Still haven't done the vdroop mod..debating on whether I should or not. Hopefully it'll still be running by the time I wake up in the morning!


----------



## pcnuttie

There's a new bios update? What kind of update does it have? I'll have to check but i don't see why we need it. I have been stable for 3 days with 3ghz, i wanna push more but i like to see my heat cooler so i'm staying at this and it's best for my wallet cuz it sure beats paying for a Q9560 @ 3ghz


----------



## pcnuttie

I checked the bios update and it says this..

P5N-D BIOS 1204
1. Fix VT function may stop functioning after the system resumes from S3.

anyone can explain me what this is please?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

From what I can gather it mean that their were issues with the CPUs virtualization Technology when coming out of S3 hibernation. Most of use disable this item anyways for OC purposes... so no improvement im guessing.


----------



## 116969

Looks like the bios helped a wee bit with my vdroop, but alas, 3.6 ghz failed to provide a stable enough prime95 blend result (5 hrs 22 mins max). Raising cpu voltage one more step resulted in a restart, so I figure I give up and be content with my OC @ 3.4 ghz. Even moved the tower to the basement..gave me 20 degs C decrease in temps overall xD


----------



## pcnuttie

Someone mentioned about making sure you don't pencil the side of the resisitors and i erased the sides and lowered my volts a little now i'm stable for a week instead of problems.. i feel better. Make sure when you do your pencil mod make sure you erase the sides of the resisitors or you'll get problems.


----------



## lilxskull

Need some help with overclocking my Intel E6750.

Here are my settings:
VCore 1.325
HT 1.4
NB 1.4
SB 1.5
Dram 2.110

FSB 1800
memory 800

Rams are Corsair XMS2
4-4-4-12
Now my comp isnt stable. Sometimes it will freeze and I upped the Vcore up to 1.35 but I dont want to go over that. I also get this blue screen sometimes that says dumping/checking physical memory. Not sure why it does this. Any help appreciated.


----------



## pcnuttie

You need to welcome yourself in forums first and fill out your system information too, i hate it when people just pop in, you can't expect a help right away, follow the rules and welcome to the forums. I can't help you until we all know your PC specs.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Welcome lilxskull. Like nuttie said, setup your PC specs so we can help you out. Knowledge is power!

Just out of curiosity why is your DRAM Voltage so high. arent xms 2's tested at 1.91v. Try lowering your DRAM to 1.91v and up your DDR to 810.

Try using IntelBurntestV2.4 instead of Prime. I have had better results in 1/4 the time.
Just set to maximum Stress and set times to run to 10.

Also, you never mention you temps. Temps are crucial when attempting to OC. Use Coretemp or RealTemp. For this. You dont want to be running more than 70c while in 100% load.

Also this is an excellent thread. there is so much information here (and all over the net) on what others have tried to get your similar configuration going. Take some time to read through at least the first 15-60 of 260 pages!


----------



## pcnuttie

yea it helps!


----------



## 116969

3.6 ghz was not successful for more than 5 hrs until I did the pencil mod..goodness, what an improvement! Vcore is stable, and i'm actually testing 3.7 ghz and 848 mhz memory. It's definitely worth doing the volt mod. Keep in mind not all pencils will help, as I've stated in the pencil mod thread. I used a Zebra MLP^2 2B Mechanical Pencil, Ticonderoga pencils did not help. 3.7 ghz looks promising now. I'm running Vcore at 1.456v.

lilxskull, I would suggest trying to put the SB to auto, and lowering your memory voltages too, I'm running 1.950 OC'ed Corsair XMS2's. Also, maybe even try raising HT up, no higher than 1.5. I also know that you would benefit with the P5N-D Pencil mod as well!


----------



## pcnuttie

You're very lucky and i'm jealous.. i'm unstable at 3.2 and up i guess i suck at overclocking the only thing i'm stable is 3ghz lol.. I know this processor can go further but it's a R0 stepping maybe that's why? I dunno but nice job.. make sure your pencil isn't on the side of resistors cuz that causes bsod and i did that and i realize my volts were a wee bit too high so i lowered it. Heh..


----------



## 116969

Yeah, it's strange, I see the voltage occasionally rises a tad, but immediately goes back to the set bios voltage. It turns out 3.6 ghz isnt stable (1800 mhz, 800 mhz mem) though. It crashed running games after a few minutes, and 1.47v (up .02v to test if more vcore added stability) causes a forced restart. However, the kicker is that 3.67 ghz (1840 mhz, 920 mhz mem) at 1.456v got 2 hr stability. So I'm at a loss..I even tried 3.8 ghz but it only posted and refused to boot into windows, added voltages didnt help (tried 1.57v, no luck).

And i'm not willing to push the cpu any more..unless anyone has ideas how to stabilize my 3.67 ghz. Not too sure of any other settings..NB is 1.4, HT is 1.5, and SB is auto. Will inching any of the other settings improve the stability? Also, how can I test for memory overclock and see if that's what's causing instability?


----------



## pcnuttie

Use OCCT program, it can test the memory for errors.


----------



## TheSalche

Hey all, first post here!

I'm having issues with my system and I'm worried it may be related to the mobo. I've updated the BIOS to the most recent version. My RAM is the KHX6400D2LLK2GN and has to be clocked to 4-4-4-12 800 in BIOS (auto settings don't work well for it).

Yesterday my idle CPU temp was around 60 C and with prime95 it was running upwards of 90 C. I reseated the CPU cooler and now it's idle 50 C, prime95 60 C so I clearly made some improvements. I'm trying to figure out if the mobo sensor is incorrect. When I touch the CPU cooler it's maybe 5 C above room temp, but when I touch the mobo heatsink its fairly warm (maybe 40 - 50 C?).

Additionally, when I try to OC with the memory unlinked, the bios start-up screen continually says I have 667 even though the setting is 800 in BIOS. Does the memory have to be linked to OC?


----------



## pmurgs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSalche*


When I touch the CPU cooler it's maybe 5 C above room temp, but when I touch the mobo heatsink its fairly warm (maybe 40 - 50 C?).


The northbridge heatsink on the P5N-D board is a piece of rubbish so you can expect it to get very hot. It's not copper, it's only painted that colour. If your going to overclock, you might want to put the optional fan for the northbridge on your P5N-D. The P5N-D manual says its only for watercooling setups, but if you have a cpu cooler better than the stock intel cooler, I'd put it on personally as it shouldnt interfere with the airflow to your cpu cooler.

What program are you using to measure your cpu temp? Different programs report different temps. I'd suggest using something like RealTemp. Don't use any of the rubbish Asus software that came with your P5N-D CD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSalche*


Additionally, when I try to OC with the memory unlinked, the bios start-up screen continually says I have 667 even though the setting is 800 in BIOS. Does the memory have to be linked to OC?


No, to overclock, you must unlink the memory on your P5N-D. This board doesn't support running your memory much over 1000, even if you have memory that is rated faster than that. If your memory is rated at 800, I'd keep your memory unlinked at 800.

This board is very picky about what memory works, and at what speed and needs you to set the timings manually. You also need to manually set the memory voltage to the correct setting for your memory.


----------



## TheSalche

I've used CoreTemp, the Nvidia system monitor and BIOS to look at temps ... all are reading about the same.

I managed to OC up to 356x7.5 and temps only increased by ~ 5C ... trying to keep it below "70 C" ... although I doubt my CPU is actually running that hot. My only worry is that I may have seated the CPU cooler better, but still not 100%. When I try to wiggle it around on the mobo it doesn't move around much.


----------



## slickwilly

TheSalche what cooler are you using? Isn't TX2 just the T.I.M.
Mother board temps and CPU temps. are two differant sensors and this board will run hot even with the optional fan, I found the best way to keep the temps down with out mods. was to keep the HT and NB temps down remember your cooling two chips under that cooler, My final salution for this heat issue was to water cool the board


----------



## TheSalche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
TheSalche what cooler are you using? Isn't TX2 just the T.I.M.
Mother board temps and CPU temps. are two differant sensors and this board will run hot even with the optional fan, I found the best way to keep the temps down with out mods. was to keep the HT and NB temps down remember your cooling two chips under that cooler, My final salution for this heat issue was to water cool the board


TX2: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103031

Don't know what the T.I.M. is ...

My understanding is that with everything at stock speeds, cooler on correctly, etc I should be running anywhere from 25 Cto 35 C idle, 10 C higher under load ... I'm running 50C idle / 60C loaded stock. That's a pretty significant difference.


----------



## TheSalche

Looked up TIM ... no, TX2 is the fan, I am using AS5 compound.


----------



## slickwilly

TheSalche in what direction do you have the air flow for your CPU cooler going

is your TX2 sucking air off of the motherboard chip set cooler.

I would suggest removing your case side panel and direct the air flow from a large house fan in to your case, if this solves your heat issue then you have inadequate air flow in your case


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos* 
I really do give up with this board. I get my q6700 stable @ 3.17... everything is fine. Can prime test, intelburntest @ max. Game with it for hours. Then all of a sudden it becomes completely unstable.

I was able to keep my Q6700 at 3.33GHz for a month what is you voltage at i had mine at 1.43v
its at stock now because it is too hot in my room to keep it at the temps i like to have it idle at(at stock it has 45c max under full ibt run).


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmurgs*


The northbridge heatsink on the P5N-D board is a piece of rubbish so you can expect it to get very hot. It's not copper, it's only painted that colour. If your going to overclock, you might want to put the optional fan for the northbridge on your P5N-D. The P5N-D manual says its only for watercooling setups, but if you have a cpu cooler better than the stock intel cooler, I'd put it on personally as it shouldnt interfere with the airflow to your cpu cooler.

What program are you using to measure your cpu temp? Different programs report different temps. I'd suggest using something like RealTemp. Don't use any of the rubbish Asus software that came with your P5N-D CD.

No, to overclock, you must unlink the memory on your P5N-D. This board doesn't support running your memory much over 1000, even if you have memory that is rated faster than that. If your memory is rated at 800, I'd keep your memory unlinked at 800.

This board is very picky about what memory works, and at what speed and needs you to set the timings manually. You also need to manually set the memory voltage to the correct setting for your memory.



Yes the northbridge heatsink ASUS logo in the middle is NOT copper and here's a link to replace this http://3btech.net/thtifina1so4.html since it's copper and it'll cool the northbridge MUCH better. I haven't done this because i'm fine with my air cooled system because i have a side fan and a antec 1200 but i do plan to do this but i would appreciate it if SOMEONE wants to do this to their motherboard, please post back here what you did step by step to install this and what are the results because i'm a little worried i'll mess it up but i know i can replace this. The screws and washers for the northbridge is what is worrying me because i don't know the right size and i know it probably comes with the package.

I don't wanna use water cooling because it costs too much and this copper northbridge was recommended in ASUS Forum and has been proven to work and cooler better than our stock asus logo northbridge heatsink! I hope you guys try this! I wanna see pics and results and how you did it. Hopefully someone will do it. I would but i don't have a camera.


----------



## TechnoSmurf

Hi, I'm trying to over clock my brothers computer so he can play bad company 2 with slightly better performance.

I would like to keep stock voltages, and I'm looking to get 3ghz-3.2ghz stable out of his e5200. I would be willing to do very slight bumps in the voltage if I have to.

I don't really have time to go through 260+ pages to get to all the little tips and tricks so if some one could just give me a list of what to turn off and on in the bois that would be awesome. Also what bios should he run?

He bought this system:
http://www.compusa.com/applications/...4116&CatId=333

We upgraded the graphics to a bfg 250 gts 1gb (basicly to hold him over tell the 470 gtx comes out), and the cooler to Thermaltake Big Typhoon.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
I was able to keep my Q6700 at 3.33GHz for a month what is you voltage at i had mine at 1.43v
its at stock now because it is too hot in my room to keep it at the temps i like to have it idle at(at stock it has 45c max under full ibt run).

I think I got it going now. I have the same issue with heat. I think my instability issues were coming from the recommend NB and HT voltages. Default for 780i NB is 1.25v. I dont think we need 1.4+/-v on the NB and HT for a 3.xxghz overlock. Maybe when you get closer to 4ghz...

I was able to get 3.17ghz into windows and successfully pass 5 loops of IBT @ MAximum with 1.26v on HT and NB. BUt I crashed while gaming. I bumped up the NB and HT to 1.32-34 and seems stable now.

My temps are 34c idle and 71c load with IBT. The nice thing is my MB temp (NB) stays below 40c now where with 1.44v it was sitting at 42c.

Im new to all this but im learning the way your system responds to stability testing gives you good an idea of what adjustments to make.


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechnoSmurf*


Hi, I'm trying to over clock my brothers computer so he can play bad company 2 with slightly better performance.

I would like to keep stock voltages, and I'm looking to get 3ghz-3.2ghz stable out of his e5200. I would be willing to do very slight bumps in the voltage if I have to.

I don't really have time to go through 260+ pages to get to all the little tips and tricks so if some one could just give me a list of what to turn off and on in the bois that would be awesome. Also what bios should he run?

He bought this system:
http://www.compusa.com/applications/...4116&CatId=333

We upgraded the graphics to a bfg 250 gts 1gb (basicly to hold him over tell the 470 gtx comes out), and the cooler to Thermaltake Big Typhoon.


Just visit ASUS forums, you can learn all your needs for that motherboard and i recommend using the latest updates and i wouldn't recommend overclocking it if you are using a stock cooler on that processor. You need a aftermarket cooler to cool that cpu if you're gonna overclock and that motherboard has horrible vdrop, I recommend pencil mod and i do highly RECOMMEND you be patience and read the forums on how to overclock this and mods. You'd learn a thing or two. Introduce yourself to forums too.


----------



## TechnoSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Just visit ASUS forums, you can learn all your needs for that motherboard and i recommend using the latest updates and i wouldn't recommend overclocking it if you are using a stock cooler on that processor. You need a aftermarket cooler to cool that cpu if you're gonna overclock and that motherboard has horrible vdrop, I recommend pencil mod and i do highly RECOMMEND you be patience and read the forums on how to overclock this and mods. You'd learn a thing or two. Introduce yourself to forums too.


CPU cooling
Thermaltake Big Typhoon.

Is it really that hard to get a 20% overclock out of this? My p5w-dh deluxe did it in its sleep. But I there were a few things i had to turn off. Can some one point me to a list of things to start out with?


----------



## pcnuttie

You should read this forum, it has overclocking discussions on our motherboard. Just read it all. DO NOT use the AI overclock.


----------



## TechnoSmurf

Any of the 2,636 posts that should focus on?


----------



## slickwilly

TechnoSmurf the P5N-D OC's the dual core's quit nicely you should have no problem
with it.

Now for BF BC2 I have been playing the Beta on my grandsons PC while mine is down for mods, I put his together with an Intel E6300 and it went to 3.5ghz. just but running the front side bus at 1333mhz. this with an 8800gts 512 (G92 core) and I stll can only get 45 FPS with settings on med. @ 1024X768 res.

I just got another beta key for my other grand sons PC it is the same except for having an E8400 no OC, I will post back how it does when I get the game installed

I got the second key when I preordered the game from gamestop


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechnoSmurf*


Any of the 2,636 posts that should focus on?


http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/24...ds-duals-guide

This is a great guide to OC'n quad cores. When they reference VTT on this guide its referencing the HT on our Nvidia chipsets.

People posting thier working overclocks are great but EVERY system is different and EVERY processor is different. So to get the optimal overclocks for your CPU/MOBO combination you need patience, time, and a lot of trial and error.

For example, by trying to plug in the specs others posted here I was only able to get a stable 3.17Ghz. Using the guide I posted Im getting really close to locking in 3.33ghz. Going from 1.44 on the NB and HT down to 1.40 NB and 1.30 HT and only 1.368 Vcore.

I guess what works for some boards may be overkill on others and the common phrase in the OC world of "give it more Vs" may not always be the case.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


TechnoSmurf the P5N-D OC's the dual core's quit nicely you should have no problem
with it.

Now for BF BC2 I have been playing the Beta on my grandsons PC while mine is down for mods, I put his together with an Intel E6300 and it went to 3.5ghz. just but running the front side bus at 1333mhz. this with an 8800gts 512 (G92 core) and I stll can only get 45 FPS with settings on med. @ 1024X768 res.

I just got another beta key for my other grand sons PC it is the same except for having an E8400 no OC, I will post back how it does when I get the game installed

I got the second key when I preordered the game from gamestop


On the beta forums everyone is crying Console port for this game. Meaning it seems to be heavily loaded on the CPU and the GPU see very little activity. This is how the consoles handle threading as the GPU is quite weak in the XBOX360 and PS3.

Im sure give Dice some time to optimize the engine to balance the load and we will all see a nice jump in FPS.


----------



## Krutus

Hi, i'm really new noob when it comes to overclocking cpu and stuff, but it seems so easy, my specs are below. I have no idea what programs i should use to watch my temps or anything, i'd be really happy if there's some guide you can do where you have alot of pictures telling me what to do, or a video. I really want to clock my cpu, i just dont know how









---- No idea what these mean below*
Vcore
NB
HT
SB
Multiplier
Fsb

Regards

Alex

Intel Coreâ„¢ 2 Duo E8500
Dual Core, 3.16Ghz, Socket 775, 6MB, 65W, 1333Mhz, Boxed w/fan

Corsair Dominator TWIN2X PC8500 4GB DDR2
Kit w/2x 2GB XMS2-8500 dimm's, CL5-5-5-15, 1066MHz, E.P.P, DHX, with FAN

ASUS P5N-D, nForce-750i SLI, Socket-775
ATX, Firewire, GbLAN, DDR2, 2xPCI-Ex(2.0)16

Corsair TX 750W PSU
ATX 12V V2.2, 80 Plus, Standard. 4x 6+2-pin PCIe, 8x SATA, 140mm fan

XFX GeForce GTX 260 576M 896MB GDDR3,
PCI-Express 2.0, 2xDVI/HDCP, 448bit


----------



## pcnuttie

How about you guys stop posting this here and start learning to read forum rules and introduce yourself FIRST before doing anything and start learning to read every thread to understand what overclocking is?

I'm sick of seeing new posts and you can easily learn overclocking by reading? I had to do that myself!


----------



## pmurgs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos* 
On the beta forums everyone is crying Console port for this game. Meaning it seems to be heavily loaded on the CPU and the GPU see very little activity.

I'm also following the BFBC2 forums and have been playing the beta a lot. CPU power is clearly the most important thing to getting this game to run ok. I've been looking to see how I can improve my fps with this game. Seems I have the CPU power, but now need a better graphics card (I'm getting full GPU usage and about 50% CPU usage).

It does seem the game needs more optimising than the current beta released code, as I get ok frames (25 to 45) on medium settings at 1920x1200 except when there is a lot of smoke around me, then my fps drops down terribly.


----------



## slickwilly

Weds. I got the second Beta key so I installed the game in to the other rig same video card but it has an E8400 at 3.0ghz.
It got the same frames as the E6300 @ 3.6 both V cards are running @ 720mhz. core
2200mhz. Vram (1100 in presision tool)

Ocing the E8400 to 3.6 ghz. did not help much ether, only picked up may be 5 FPS
Last night I OCed the GPU in the 6300 rig to 730mhz. and saw an amazing jump in FPS to 80, both rigs are at 1024X768 res. med. settings after this I reset the res.
to 1680X1050 med. and still got 40 FPS so I a thinking this is more a GPU limitation as far as DX9 (WinXP) goes.
Now when you get in to the higher settings this might bring the CPU in to the picture
because just like Crysis did before this game runs it's Physics on the CPU and there are a lot of physics in this game when it's on high.

I know we are getting off topic but I think we may have a new bench marking tool
to equal Crysis in stressing your system as a whole


----------



## TechnoSmurf

Thanks pcnuttie, I followed your advice and just jumped straight into the bois. I really had no idea what i was doing. I read in one post that this guy turned off something to do with the CPU, I dont remember what it was. The rest I just made up as I went. I tried a 1200 number with a 2:3 number. Windows didn't like that. So I went back to the bios and did a 1000 number with a 4:5 number. That seemed to work well. I did prime95 for about 2.5 hours with no errors. I then jumped into some BF BC2 his frame rates were the same as my computer p5w-dh deluxe running an [email protected] with the same VC. *(^that is really what I did^)*

So far stable and I hit my goal right in the middle with a 3.17ghz stock volts.

If you want better performance out of BF BC2 switch to DX9 or DX11. You dont need a DX11 card to run DX11.

To give you an idea of the performance you will get out of switching; If DX10 is 100% then DX9 is 150% and DX11 is 125%. you have to change this in the settings ini. change directx=auto to directx=11.

Going to DX9 you loose a lot of eye candy, but DX11 you keep everything and you get about 25% better frame rates. Me and my brother are both playing @ low or med settings @ 1080p with very playable frame rates out of our 250 gts's


----------



## Daemonicus

Im a little bit confused here i am a noob at OCing, i just did the pencil mod to my P5N-D and set vcore to 1.187 volts.

Now cpuz and hardware monitor are showing my vcore @ 1.20 it is staying steady at that voltage where it used to fluctuate alot.

I was under the impression that cpuz would show my volts at slightly lower than what was set in the bios.

Is this normal?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daemonicus*


Im a little bit confused here i am a noob at OCing, i just did the pencil mod to my P5N-D and set vcore to 1.187 volts.

Now cpuz and hardware monitor are showing my vcore @ 1.20 it is staying steady at that voltage where it used to fluctuate alot.

I was under the impression that cpuz would show my volts at slightly lower than what was set in the bios.

Is this normal?


How many passes did you make on each resistor? They say 15-20 should be plenty per resistor (this all depends on how much pressure you put on the pencil.

But it sounds like you may have over done it. I would disconnect your power from the mobo and clean the resistors with some rubbing alcohol and then try the mod again but use less passes then you did before. Check out the variance in CPU-z. Repeat if required until you get very close as you want without passing.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Just a word of advice for others trying to work with this POSN-D (P5n-d).

1. The performance between your CPU and RAM is horrible. My CPU estimated upper-limit is approx 42 Glops during linpack testing. Im only getting 21-23 or 54%. Now if I set my DDR to Linked and Synced, I will see a gain of approx 3-5%. But it really goes to show you how poorly this board performs. Perhaps it is just quad cores... im not sure.

2. This thing is riddled with FSB Holes. I been doing plenty of research in regards to OCn my system. The most interesting thing I read about Nvidia chipsets was FSB straps or holes. Basically, these are FSB (QDR) frequencies that the system, while set to, will not work or perform unstable. Below and above these Mhz the board will respond stable but if your set your FSB to one of these ranges... good luck.

To test this I followed the recommendation I found on another board.
-Set multi to lowest value (x6)
-Set ram voltage and timings to manufacturer's rated specs
-Set HT and VT to 1.44
-Set Vcore to Auto
-Set Ram to unlinked
Now start your testing at 1066 and move up in increments of 10-20mhz. If the computer boots to windows, stress test.

Here were my findings with my board:
1066-1180 Stable
1200 -Would not get past post screen
1220-1260 stable
1270 - will boot to windows but appears to have some stability issues while running Linx
1280-not tested
1300 - would not get past post screen
1320-1340 stable
1360-1400 would not get past post screen
1420-1440 stable
1460-1500 would not get past post screen
1520-1540 stable
1560-1600 would not get past post screen
1620-1640 stable

Note that i didnt take the time to find out exactly what Mhz my stability starts and and ends but it gives me a ballpark.

So for others trying to OC this board you may want to take the time to map out your FSB straps/holes to eliminate the frustration this can cause. You may not post or you may be wondering why your OC worked yesterday but not today - you may just be sitting on or near a hole


----------



## AnthonyN7N

Hello,

I've been overclocking myself and i got a speed of 3.20 GHz with a FSB of 1600
Does that mean that i can't go higher and this is my final clock or can i push it to a FSB of 1800 (when i get the new PSU and cooler)?
I'm waiting for a Zalman 9700NT and a TX850Watt PSU.

I'm now getting a 35/40 degrees heat idle and a 65/70 100% load.
The system is stable for like 20 minutes now.

(A)


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnthonyN7N*


Hello,

I've been overclocking myself and i got a speed of 3.20 GHz with a FSB of 1600
Does that mean that i can't go higher and this is my final clock or can i push it to a FSB of 1800 (when i get the new PSU and cooler)?
I'm waiting for a Zalman 9700NT and a TX850Watt PSU.

I'm now getting a 35/40 degrees heat idle and a 65/70 100% load.
The system is stable for like 20 minutes now.

(A)


You can try lowering your multiplier to see if the board will go higher

you should also run your ram unlinked so that it does not cause any failure's. Just set all your ram settings manually, 
but I would not OC your quad untill you have better cooling than stock


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnthonyN7N*


Hello,
I've been overclocking myself and i got a speed of 3.20 GHz with a FSB of 1600
Does that mean that i can't go higher and this is my final clock or can i push it to a FSB of 1800 (when i get the new PSU and cooler)?...


Why wait for your PSU/cooler?

You can always try and push your FSB more. Remember if you jump 20-30mhz and you can get past the post screen try jumping a little higher, say 40-50mhz, as you may have hit a FBS hole.

Just keep an eye on your temps?

Also what program are you using to stress test. I would suggest Linx. Prime95 doesnt get the cores hot enough and takes forever. you will get the better results with Linx in approx 1/4 to 1/2 the time.

People will use Prime95 and think they are stable after 24hrs, but then jump into a game and the system crashes. If your system can handle Linx with 1/2 to All physical RAM for 15-20 loops - your system is stable.

Just be careful as programs like Linx really raise your temps.

Also,
another tweak I found to improve performance with DDR2 800 is to run in Linked / Auto mode. This will give you a slight boost over unlinked.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


Why wait for your PSU/cooler?

You can always try and push your FSB more. Remember if you jump 20-30mhz and you can get past the post screen try jumping a little higher, say 40-50mhz, as you may have hit a FBS hole.

Just keep an eye on your temps?

Also what program are you using to stress test. I would suggest Linx. Prime95 doesnt get the cores hot enough and takes forever. you will get the better results with Linx in approx 1/4 to 1/2 the time.

People will use Prime95 and think they are stable after 24hrs, but then jump into a game and the system crashes. If your system can handle Linx with 1/2 to All physical RAM for 15-20 loops - your system is stable.

Just be careful as programs like Linx really raise your temps.

Also,
another tweak I found to improve performance with DDR2 800 is to run in Linked / Auto mode. This will give you a slight boost over unlinked.


The problem with linked auto mode is if you raise your FSB to 1800 it will set your ram at 900mhz. now if it fails to post was it your ram or your CPU? That is why you OC one thing at a time.

The best thing to do with your ram on this board is to find out what your factory spec. timings and voltages are and set the ram to those and run unlink, this way your ram is removed from the picture as a potential point of failure.

Also this board does not like to go past 1000 mhz on the ram

I run my DDr2-900 at 800mhz. 4,4,4-12 2T 1.9volts
My CPU is at 1600 fsb I control my temps with a Blackice 360 rad. and a D-tek fuzion v1.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


The problem with linked auto mode is if you raise your FSB to 1800 it will set your ram at 900mhz. now if it fails to post was it your ram or your CPU? That is why you OC one thing at a time...


Thanks for pointing that out Willy. I mentioned using the linked auto feature as a boost to once you find your stable overclock versus leaving it unlinked.
I should have clarified that.


----------



## AnthonyN7N

Thanks for the awnsers!

I've unlinked my ram already. I will OC that later if i hit 3.6/3.8GHz.
I'm waiting for my new cooler so i don't wack my CPU.
I will try to go to 3.4 tonight. After that i will run OCCT at full stress.

I'll let y'all know what happend

(A)


----------



## AnthonyN7N

I've overclocked the CPU to 3.6GHz and after a minute or 2 it reboots.

After that.. I've tried overclock my CPU to 3.4GHz (FSB 1700) but then i wont get past the p5n-d screen all in the begining when you push the power button.

What should i do? I've already tried a higher vCore but that didn't help.
Is this my limit with OC after all?

(A)


----------



## 116969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnthonyN7N* 
I've overclocked the CPU to 3.6GHz and after a minute or 2 it reboots.

After that.. I've tried overclock my CPU to 3.4GHz (FSB 1700) but then i wont get past the p5n-d screen all in the begining when you push the power button.

What should i do? I've already tried a higher vCore but that didn't help.
Is this my limit with OC after all?

(A)

My friend told me to lower the CPU multiplier, see if the board will post at a certain FSB (1700 mhz in your case to try), and if the board posted and booted, you have reached a CPU cap. =( I was disappointed when I couldn't post higher than 1700 mhz without reaching issues..and the board got me at 1900 with a 6x multi (Q9450 is 8x multi)..

I'm not too sure if that's correct, but I think that will at least get you on the right direction whether you're at a board limitation or a cpu limitation. Then again, I've been running this hardware for 2 yrs, I'd say with my subtle OC it's definitely been great getting improvement (10k cpu points from vantage at stock to 13k cpu points @ 3.4 ghz).


----------



## AnthonyN7N

So what you are saying is that i can't OC more unless i set my MP to 6?

But if i OC with MP 6 @ 1700MHZ

is 425MHz x 6 is 2.25GHz?

What kind of OC is that

I'm sorry. This is my first OC ever so i don't understand what the advantage is if i OC with a MP of 6

(A)


----------



## AnthonyN7N

Another question

If i overclock with FSB 1800. Unlinked RAM. Am i right if is say that my RAM doesn't OC together with my CPU?

(A)


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnthonyN7N*


I've overclocked the CPU to 3.6GHz and after a minute or 2 it reboots.

After that.. I've tried overclock my CPU to 3.4GHz (FSB 1700) but then i wont get past the p5n-d screen all in the begining when you push the power button.

What should i do? I've already tried a higher vCore but that didn't help.
Is this my limit with OC after all?

(A)


These boards are full of FSB holes. This means the board will not run at the Mhz you specified but will run at a HIGHER and LOWER MHZ setting. You will just have to play with the board a bit to find out what QDRs work and which dont.

This is most likely what you are experiencing. I posted my finding on FSB holes with my board a few post back. You may want to take a minute to read it and I explain how you can figure out what FSB holes you have.

Because of this you may have to settle with 1680-90 FSB if you are overheating @ 3.6 and wont post at 1700







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnthonyN7N*


Another question

If i overclock with FSB 1800. Unlinked RAM. Am i right if is say that my RAM doesn't OC together with my CPU?

(A)


Yes. Unlinked actually tends to UNDERCLOCK your ram. When setting your QDR in the bios you will notice GREY values that you are not able to edit below your QDR and DDR. Those are the actual MHZ the board will run at with your settings. If you notice your ram in slightly underclock you can try setting you DDR to 810 or 815 to balance it out or give you a slight overclock. but either way it should be completely unnoticeable.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princedwi*


My friend told me to lower the CPU multiplier, see if the board will post at a certain FSB (1700 mhz in your case to try), and if the board posted and booted, you have reached a CPU cap. =( I was disappointed when I couldn't post higher than 1700 mhz without reaching issues..and the board got me at 1900 with a 6x multi (Q9450 is 8x multi)..


The method that your friend told you to test if you reached your CPU cap is flawed. You were obviously able to run at 1900 @ 6x. Like I mentioned there can be plenty of FSB holes with these NVIDIA 750i chipsets. You should try the FSB you are having issues with at you CPU lower multi. If that doesnt work try your lowest multi at +10, +20, +30, +40 Mhz (1720-60). Once you are able to post and get into windows then raise your multi and try again. Unless your voltages are too low you should be able to boot.

I found on my board it will not boot from 1560-1600 but 1620 will boot. This pattern of xx60-xx00 seemed to repeat itself from 1400 to 1700.


----------



## 116969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


The method that your friend told you to test if you reached your CPU cap is flawed. You were obviously able to run at 1900 @ 6x. Like I mentioned there can be plenty of FSB holes with these NVIDIA 750i chipsets. You should try the FSB you are having issues with at you CPU lower multi. If that doesnt work try your lowest multi at +10, +20, +30, +40 Mhz (1720-60). Once you are able to post and get into windows then raise your multi and try again. Unless your voltages are too low you should be able to boot.

I found on my board it will not boot from 1560-1600 but 1620 will boot. This pattern of xx60-xx00 seemed to repeat itself from 1400 to 1700.


Thank you for the clarification..that gave me a bit of confidence =) If I reach an fsb and then after a while the PC restarts after a few mins of stability, what is that an indicator of?


----------



## pcnuttie

You can't just assume it is running stable just by a few mins. You need to run some tests to confirm stability before jumping conclusions that your overclock is stable. OCCT or Prime 95 for a few hours but you could always do intel burn test too. I recommend 2 hours to see if it says stable but longer too. So you don't encounter problems.


----------



## AnthonyN7N

Again thanks for the awnsers!

But for my CPU's sake i will wait for my new cooler and PSU haha.

(A)


----------



## slickwilly

Got some new pic's of my latest creation, just follow the P5N-D water block link in my sig.


----------



## 116969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


You can't just assume it is running stable just by a few mins. You need to run some tests to confirm stability before jumping conclusions that your overclock is stable. OCCT or Prime 95 for a few hours but you could always do intel burn test too. I recommend 2 hours to see if it says stable but longer too. So you don't encounter problems.


Just ran OCCT for an infinite amount of time at 1840 fsb (3.67 ghz), 3 hrs stable until it reached an error at core #2. My wprime is 11 seconds, which I believe is very slow for the processor, but I cannot be too sure. I read an article where an OC'ed Q6600 at 3.6 ghz with an identical score and I think it's the Q9450 showing its weak self..cannot be too sure though. Right now I'm running 1.42v, should i bump it up just a bit more to hopefully iron out OCCT's stress test? Or can I edit other variables?


----------



## pcnuttie

I hope you read the whole thread because you need to remember this motherboard we all have a terrible vdrop. Needs to be checked.


----------



## 116969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
I hope you read the whole thread because you need to remember this motherboard we all have a terrible vdrop. Needs to be checked.

I've performed the droop mod a few posts back, and successfully reached a clean 1.42v Vcore. After a 7 hr OCCT run, core #2 failed. 15 mins afterwards, it restarted as if I pressed the button  Tried raising Vcore to 1.44v, restarted about half and hr.

Here's where I stand:
FSB - 1840 mhz
Mem - 797 mhz

CPU Voltage - 1.42v
Memory - 1.970v
VTT - 1.4v
NB - 1.56v
SB - 1.5v

Any possibility I can raise any more voltages to rid of the stability issues?


----------



## slickwilly

O.K. water coolers using the P5N-D here's your chance to get rid of that loud chip set fan.
This is my first freebie
I am giving away my first water block that I made for this board,
why you ask, because I have made another.
Da rules favor folders who have also posted here prior to this post.


----------



## pcnuttie

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ock-q9400.html

this processor he is using is very interesting how far he overclocked but since we have different mobos, do you think i can overclock this far or would i need water cooling? I don't wanna water cool because it's expensive and a waste of my time. IMO. But i could use some advice what settings i should push to go 3.5ghz? Let me know.. i STILL like the way i have it for now. Just be nice to have a little more performance out of it but don't see the need,however would be nice to get some advice from you willy!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princedwi*


I've performed the droop mod a few posts back, and successfully reached a clean 1.42v Vcore. After a 7 hr OCCT run, core #2 failed. 15 mins afterwards, it restarted as if I pressed the button  Tried raising Vcore to 1.44v, restarted about half and hr.

Here's where I stand:
FSB - 1840 mhz
Mem - 797 mhz

CPU Voltage - 1.42v
Memory - 1.970v
VTT - 1.4v
NB - 1.56v
SB - 1.5v

Any possibility I can raise any more voltages to rid of the stability issues?


You are already pushing the Vcore past the Intel max rating of 1.3625.
What is your VID?
You can try and push your Vcore a little more but you will have to understand the risks involved such as frying your CPU and/or limiting the lifespan. And really how much speed are you losing from 1840 FSB to 1780?  A second or two?

Personally I would choose to run at a lower FSB/Vcore.


----------



## 116969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


You are already pushing the Vcore past the Intel max rating of 1.3625.
What is your VID?
You can try and push your Vcore a little more but you will have to understand the risks involved such as frying your CPU and/or limiting the lifespan. And really how much speed are you losing from 1840 FSB to 1780? A second or two?

Personally I would choose to run at a lower FSB/Vcore.










My VID is 1.4v, personally wouldn't go any further..but at this point, my q9450 has seen 2 yrs of wonderful life at stock, and now my OC won't hold without a forced restart abruptly. Even my stable 1700 mhz fsb does that, so I reverted to stock clocks for now. What are grounds for RMAing? My wprime 32k score is very slow, so just not sure if I can even RMA it for slow performance at stock.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Maybe your NB is overheating. Im stable at 3.4-.5ghz with 1.44v. 1.56v seems a little high.

Have you ran memtest with those settings. It could be that you have a bad stick, or they dont like the overclock or the voltage is off?


----------



## slickwilly

princedwi my quad is stable at 3.4ghz. with only 1.36 NB volts
I have gathered from all I could find on da inter tubes that over 1.45 was not recommended for the 65nm CPU's.
If you are experiancing high motherboard temps and have the fan on your cooler
you could try moding a intel socket 754 server CPU cooler to fit, it is big enough
to cover both chips.

there are two schools of thought on this
1. use a low profile cooler from a server rack
2. use the larger server cooler with a fan, this is the one in my sig.
it cooled very well and was silent when powered with 5 volts an 12 volts it was
still quieter than the little OE 40mm fan.

I gave up trying to get higher than 3.4ghz.
when I was running an E8400 I was able to reach 4ghz. with an 1800 FSB setting
so I know the board will go higher.
I also tested my quad out on a gigabyte EP45-UD3R and had it booting at 1800fsb
I tested it with OCCT for 20 minutes and had no errors, so I know my quad will also do this speed but I can not for the life of me get my quad to even post at 1800 FSB on the P5N-D,

IMHO I think it is a power supply problem, the UD3R has a 8 pin CPU power socket and this board is nutered with a 4 pin CPU power socket

It is still a decent SLI board for the price


----------



## 116969

Thanks for the help everyone. I tried going from stock and OCing once again, making sure i only adjust a few voltages at a time to ensure stability, and looks like i was able to get my 3.4 ghz back at least. Will post more later.

Mem - 1.930v
Vcore - 1.337v
Vtt - 1.38v
NB - 1.42v
SB - 1.5v


----------



## ABCWarrior

Switched back to Vista 64 last weekend as my trial licence for Windows 7 expires at the end of the month. With 4GB the RAM performance subscore was 5.9 using the windows assessment tool, but with 3 x 2GB it drops to 5.0.









I have manually entered standard latency settings (5-5-5-18) and RAM voltage to around 1.9V in the Bios. Not sure if other benchmarks give a better indication of performance than this. The Windows Experience Index suggests that my RAM is now the bottleneck in my system. Any quick fix to boost this?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ABCWarrior* 
Switched back to Vista 64 last weekend as my trial licence for Windows 7 expires at the end of the month. With 4GB the RAM performance subscore was 5.9 using the windows assessment tool, but with 3 x 2GB it drops to 5.0.









I have manually entered standard latency settings (5-5-5-18) and RAM voltage to around 1.9V in the Bios. Not sure if other benchmarks give a better indication of performance than this. The Windows Experience Index suggests that my RAM is now the bottleneck in my system. Any quick fix to boost this?









When you added 2GB, you basically took the RAM out of dual channel mode. Take the RAM you added out (going to 4GB with 2 sticks), and you should notice everything snappier, and your windows score should go up. Dual channel is 2x faster than single channel.


----------



## ABCWarrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


When you added 2GB, you basically took the RAM out of dual channel mode. Take the RAM you added out (going to 4GB with 2 sticks), and you should notice everything snappier, and your windows score should go up. Dual channel is 2x faster than single channel.


Ok. Taken the 3rd stick out and the rating is back up to 5.9.







Many thanks. Is it worth buying a 4th 2GB stick? Would 8GB run in dual channel mode ?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ABCWarrior*


Ok. Taken the 3rd stick out and the rating is back up to 5.9.







Many thanks. Is it worth buying a 4th 2GB stick? Would 8GB run in dual channel mode ?










It would all run dual channel if you got a 4th 2GB stick. The timings would default to the slowest module's speed though.


----------



## ABCWarrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


It would all run dual channel if you got a 4th 2GB stick. The timings would default to the slowest module's speed though.



Thanks Crimson.







Over the years Iâ€™ve repeated heard the mantra that more RAM is better when it comes to boosting performance. But I was never sure if that still held true with 64 bit systems. I notice many of the rigs of people posting comments on overclock.net have 4GB of RAM. I am exploring the options available with Vista 64 before I look into buying a new Graphics card or upgrading memory. I can get a 4th stick of the same Corsair 2GB RAM for around 30 quid so I may do that. Or am I wasting my time?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ABCWarrior* 
Thanks Crimson.







Over the years Iâ€™ve repeated heard the mantra that more RAM is better when it comes to boosting performance. But I was never sure if that still held true with 64 bit systems. I notice many of the rigs of people posting comments on overclock.net have 4GB of RAM. I am exploring the options available with Vista 64 before I look into buying a new Graphics card or upgrading memory. I can get a 4th stick of the same Corsair 2GB RAM for around 30 quid so I may do that. Or am I wasting my time?









Honestly, what do you do on your computer? More RAM is better because it allows more data to fit in it, thus allowing you to multitask more (CPU tells HDD what it wants, then that data is transferred to the RAM, where the CPU access it, which is a hell of a lot faster than accessing it directly from the HDD).

Most people find that 4GB is more than enough. Here are a couple good reads on how much RAM you really need.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ram,1190.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...rade,2264.html

Basically ever since DDR2, dual channel mode has been in effect which basically RAID 0's 2 sticks of RAM so that the computer access them at the same time. More recently with DDR3 and Core i7 1366 processors, there is triple channel RAM, which gives 50% more performance over dual channel because you have 3 memory modules being read as 1 (like I said, similar to RAID 0) over the 2 of dual channel.


----------



## slickwilly

more ram is better to a point
A 32 bit system can only use 3.25gig. of ram, yes Vista will show your 4 gig but it will still only use 3.25 gig.

64 bit can handle much more, how much you need depends on what you are using your PC for, Gaming 4 gig. is fine, any type of rendering and I think you would want to max out your motherboards potential


----------



## raptor.x

great guide go4life! rep+


----------



## go4life

Thanks raptor


----------



## startrash

Hi y'all,

I was just wondering if there was an aftermarket heatsink and mosfet coolers for this board?.

also Im at 3.4ghz on a e5300 FSB 1066 i bumped the voltage up to 1.34 to give it a little.

one thing i have been having an issue with is i cant get my ram over 800mhz or nothing is stable. i have 6gb of ddr2800.

anyone esle running a e5300?. i was wondering how i could get it about 3.8 to 4.0 stable. ive got a 2 core copper cooler. so i should be fine there. ive just never really messed with voltages very much. mainly only the FSB


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *startrash*


Hi y'all,

I was just wondering if there was an aftermarket heatsink and mosfet coolers for this board?.

also Im at 3.4ghz on a e5300 FSB 1066 i bumped the voltage up to 1.34 to give it a little.

one thing i have been having an issue with is i cant get my ram over 800mhz or nothing is stable. i have 6gb of ddr2800.

anyone esle running a e5300?. i was wondering how i could get it about 3.8 to 4.0 stable. ive got a 2 core copper cooler. so i should be fine there. ive just never really messed with voltages very much. mainly only the FSB


for Mosfet coolers I just got some some of these and glue them on with Arctic silver thermal adhesive 

For a better Chip set cooler you can look at two options in my sig. or 
may be this.
The Asus supplied cooler is not Copper but rather Copper colored Aluminum
a good server rack cooler made from Copper can be made to fit, I did it using the O.E. cooler as a hold down but if I was going to run that block 
long term I would have made something from Brass stock.

To water cool the chip set I made my own but I believe that a 
Mosfet water block could be used if it was the correct length.

+rep for filling out your sys. specs first thing


----------



## startrash

ok thanks.. ill look into them..


----------



## pcnuttie

Is that artic silver 5 or another different thermal for it? Can you post pics what you did with the ram sinks you have? I know this motherboard has heat issues if you're gonna overclock so further. I still would highly recommend you guys buy this http://3btech.net/thtifina1so4.html and it is real copper.


----------



## slickwilly

pcnuttie
Yes that cooler is large enough to cover both chips and if you mounted a fan on it I wager that would keep your temps way down


----------



## pcnuttie

btw.. i got a question for all of you P5N-D users as me







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227289

Think our motherboard will boot up with this ram? I know it'll probably just show 800mhz but would there be a way to make it 1066? I know the motherboard has only 800mhz limits,i read somewhere at ASUS someone actually is running 1066mhz with the same motherboard we had. I don't wanna even think about getting a new motherboard if i wanna run 1066mhz but then again i could always get another 800mhz ram what i have now and run 8gb instead of wishing for just 2 sticks of 1066mhz for power lol. Advice!


----------



## slickwilly

I tried 2 gig. of 1066mhz. ram and with it set at stock speed, timing and voltage
my board would not boot, I had to set the speed down to 1000mhz.to get it to boot you could try but many have stated this board will not go over the 1000mhz. ceiling.

My 900mhz. will run 950mhz. at cas. 4 and 2.01 volts

(edit)
GSkill 1000mhz.
It is cheaper and runs 1000mhz. stock


----------



## pcnuttie

How are you able to run a PC8200 ?  I'm confused. If having a bigger mhz on ram wouldn't that mean it performs everything faster? I may just get another 4gigs of my current ram and go 8gb. Simple i guess eventhough your link is tempting. I just want more ram to deliever to my sli cards so i can play GTA IV flawless, that game is badly coded even on powerful rigs. We have been working on some graphic mods and we're close to perfection lol. I just wanna be prepared also for Crysis 2 lol. Good advice i suppose. I still would love a new motherboard cuz i'm still skeptic if mine can run 1000mhz which would be nice though.


----------



## go4life

you can run pc9600 on this board too, but as slick said, you have to put to about 1000mhz (mine did 1030mhz max).

And to answer your question, motherboards can use almost any kind of memory outside the specifications on the motherboard. But since this board can't much more than 1000mhz its not worth to buy expensive 1200mhz ram.

With an i7 @ 4.6ghz and 3x 4890 I was able to play it without lag xD So you need an extreme oc to get it to run smoothly, so focus on getting the cpu up! 
Try to just set the ram to 900mhz and see how it goes, if its stable in games and everything else try 950mhz, if thats stable try 1000mhz


----------



## pcnuttie

But if i overclock the ram then my cpu is gonna be overclocked again. I'm currently at 3ghz ever since, i'd hate to re-do all my settings lol i could always add it to my profile. I suck at ram clocking compared to fsb. Tempting but i still don't know if i should.


----------



## slickwilly

You can OC your ram with out affecting your CPU if you put your ram in to unlink mode


----------



## Corben

I started this Mobo awhile back and Im really happy with it, but My Northbridge heatsink is getting way too hot, When I play games. At first I thought it was my Cpu so I bought a big after market cooler, then I thought it was my Gpu so I bought another after marker cooler, they lowered the temps, but It still was freezing from overheating. I went through all the tests to find what was wrong, then just started to poke around my comp when it froze up to just check temps with my hand, and the Nb heatstink was really really hot. It could be my ram that's causing the crashes but either way my Heatsink is getting so hot its practically a heater.

I still have the aluminum stock one, I ordered the Copper one http://3btech.net/thtifina1so4.html and it came in yesterday, I took all my cards out, my Cpu cooler, unscrewed and took my Mobo out.
I got the the Mobo took all the pins out from the bottom went to pull the Heatsink off, and this sucker is on really tight, I've never pulled a heatsink off a Mobo before but I started off pulling lightly, then ended up pulling full force without a single budge from it.

I'm still pretty new to setting comps up and never pulled one of these off, So should I just keep tugging and twisting? All the pins are out nothing seems to be holding it but the paste, I guess. Need some advice. pcnuttie posted the heatsink a couple pages back, and I'd gladly take pictures and show a step by step (Its pretty simple(If I could get the thing off))


----------



## go4life

yeah the stock NB is terrible, damn hot!

if you have gotten all the pins up, try to twist the cooler to the side, make it spin hehe.. that usually work on coolers stuck like that! After some twisting it will be loose.
Don't pull to hard as that can bend the motherboard and eventually destroy it.

Good luck


----------



## slickwilly

Ya the stock Thermal Interface Material is like a glue and is real hard to clean off as well.

Once you have it mounted how a bout a pic or two, I am interested in ulterior methods of cooling on this board. I chose water for mine.


----------



## pcnuttie

or a 80mm fan will kinda help but yes it's a good idea to replace that NB heatsink. I may consider going ahead and order the heatsink for it and it's only 9 bucks. I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## go4life

a fan strapped on top should do a nice job too id guess. Personally I would go for that.
But if you decide to order a heatsink, put a fan on top anyways, the chip is hot


----------



## pcnuttie

I hope you can pull some pics for us so we can see how it went and your temps. I have seen it once in ASUS forums somewhere and that's how i got the idea. Let me know if the screws fit! PICS! Please!


----------



## slickwilly

I do not know the screw holes will not line up.

You maybe able to drill new holes in the cooler or you might have to make a couple of straps to go over the block using the motherboard holes to hold it down.

I found that a number 4 machine screw fits the holes quit well


----------



## pcnuttie

pics?


----------



## pcnuttie

I googled and realized i think the northbridge dimensions are not right and would appreciate it someone can somehow provide accurate dimensions on the northbridge chipset so i can find a right sized heatsink for it cuz i don't wanna drill holes in my motherboard and void it's warranty.


----------



## Corben

Hey I will mount the heatsink Monday, I've been working all week, and I'll have pics up. It seems to line up, but I'll know tomorrow.


----------



## Xasthur

Edit: I resolved the issue on my own, sorry for the empty post.


----------



## GhostSenshi

You know what I never really thought of doing that before. I figured maybe a spot fan or a small fan could be used but perhaps a spiffy heatsink replacement wouldn't be to bad of an idea. Post pics once you get that in there. I am really interested to see how that turns out.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I found that if you push the NB to much this board becomes completely unstable. I tried using 1.55v on it and I was getting errors during stress testing, my MB temps never went higher than 40c. Even after I brought my settings back down to a know stable overclock it was still unstable.

I had to let the system cool off before it returned back to my stable 3.45ghz.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
I googled and realized i think the northbridge dimensions are not right and would appreciate it someone can somehow provide accurate dimensions on the northbridge chipset so i can find a right sized heatsink for it cuz i don't wanna drill holes in my motherboard and void it's warranty.

I can take the measurements off of my heat sink since it is not mounted
I will need to take it to work as that is where my Dialed caliper is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Corben* 
Hey I will mount the heatsink Monday, I've been working all week, and I'll have pics up. It seems to line up, but I'll know tomorrow.

This is good, best of luck, check the better chip cooling link in my sig.
there is pic's in there of the board with out the "cooler" in place

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xasthur* 
Edit: I resolved the issue on my own, sorry for the empty post.

This forum is dedicated to the sharing of our experiences with computers
and this thread is dedicated to our exp. with the Asus P5N-D (such as it is)

so what ever your problem was, let us know how you fixed it so if some one else has a similar issue it will help them


----------



## carrion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
I googled and realized i think the northbridge dimensions are not right and would appreciate it someone can somehow provide accurate dimensions on the northbridge chipset so i can find a right sized heatsink for it cuz i don't wanna drill holes in my motherboard and void it's warranty.

lol! don't even think about drilling holes to the motherboard!!!
I had this motherboard before and I was wondering about that northbringe heatsink.
You can use this or this. Full copper both.

But in every case you will need to measure the holes from the motherboard and drill extra holes at the heatsink. You won't find any heatsink ready to fit at P5N-D.


----------



## pcnuttie

Gonna wait on those pics, he said he would mount it on monday i wanna see how it turned out. Hope he didn't had to drill them. We'll see


----------



## slickwilly

Drilling new holes in the block or making some sort of hold down was going to have to be done.

Drilling your motherboard is something that should never be done, cut through one trace
circuit and you expensive motherboard becomes a conversation piece/paper weight.

(edit)
corben run some load tests at diff. chip set voltages and post the temps. and voltages

I know the monster I tested cooled as well as my DIY water block


----------



## pcnuttie

oh the heatsink? Well i don't own a drill so that's a dilemma but i'm looking forward to those pics from that dude, would love to see how it turned out and see if it was not a problem and temp results. I wonder what we should do with the pads that are under those? Keep those?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
oh the heatsink? Well i don't own a drill so that's a dilemma but i'm looking forward to those pics from that dude, would love to see how it turned out and see if it was not a problem and temp results. I wonder what we should do with the pads that are under those? Keep those?


If by pads you mean the foam squares on the heat sink those are to protect
the various small electronic pieces surrounding either chip.

I covered mine with black electrical tape, seems to do the trick.

(the small resistors I mean)


----------



## pcnuttie

huh?! Electrical tape for the northbridge heatsink? You put it in as a "pad" what about thermal paste? We're getting miscommunication here i hope.


----------



## Corben

Whelp whatever they used to glue down the chips under the Nb it was way overkill, I couldn't get it off at all, and when it finally budged the chips under it broke and now the comp won't start, so gotta get a new board, The other heatsink I was gonna set in doesn't fit you'd have to drill.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Corben* 
Whelp whatever they used to glue down the chips under the Nb it was way overkill, I couldn't get it off at all, and when it finally budged the chips under it broke and now the comp won't start, so gotta get a new board, The other heatsink I was gonna set in doesn't fit you'd have to drill.

Thats to bad corben, what board are you gonna get to replace this one?

If you do not intend to ever do SLI or cross fire the Gigabyte EP45-UD3R is a good single PCIe slot board

I am sorry I did not mention this before but heating the cooler helps soften the glue


----------



## Corben

I'm not sure, I might just throw some money at this and start a new i7 rig, I might just get some water cooling to and have some place install it so this kind of junk doesn't happen again, freakin heat.
I just want to play some games after work without the crashing comp.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Corben* 
I'm not sure, I might just throw some money at this and start a new i7 rig, I might just get some water cooling to and have some place install it so this kind of junk doesn't happen again, freakin heat.
I just want to play some games after work without the crashing comp.


If you decide to go H2O then here is your guide.
Just about everything you would need to know is in there.

one more thing,I just Goggled your CPU cooler and that is not really the one to use to OC your
E8400 a better choice would be something like this


----------



## pcnuttie

wow that sucks dude and i'm sorry you couldn't post. You could rma it and send me your board so i can do experiments on it lol







I wonder if i should just get a 80mm fan and keep it cool but i still would like a copper cooler and yes i have thought of getting a new motherboard but still unsure at the time because mine is fine.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I dont think he will be able to RMA a board with damaged NB chips.


----------



## Corben

I bought the board for 50$ from a friend so its no big lose.
That Board you suggested looks pretty good Slickwilly, read up on it and I'm gonna get it. Thanks for all the great support here.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Corben* 
I bought the board for 50$ from a friend so its no big lose.
That Board you suggested looks pretty good Slickwilly, read up on it and I'm gonna get it. Thanks for all the great support here.

Ya, I have purchased two of the UD3R boards, one for each of my grandsons
If Fermi is a bomb (i.e. perf. does not equal price) I think I will get the UD3P
which is the same board but with 2 PCIe lanes for Crossfire


----------



## Corben

About the Heat sink http://3btech.net/thtifina1so4.html It did fit the Mobo, was the same size as the old heat sink, but the holes on the Copper one don't match up, you would only have to drill through the copper sides which are thin and already has holes in them. I can't find my ruler right now so I can't measure it all out, but it would be a very quick fix to get this new heat sink on, of course if you can get first one off =P


----------



## pcnuttie

Pics! I demand pics!


----------



## slickwilly

Well I have gotten my Q9550 up to 3.6ghz. (1800 FSB X 8)

I was doing some test using OCCT and noticed that my V-core was dropping down to 1.30, it is set to 1.4 in the BIOS and shows as 1.36 at idle.

I had done the pencil mod with a 2B pencil and then I went thru the volt mods thread
they have a list of what is the best grade of pencil to use and guess what the 2B is not the best, it is an 8B, so I went to the art supply store and got a 6B as they did not have an 8B, well now my V-core reads 1.36 idle and 1.36 loaded


----------



## pcnuttie

ohh i didn't know that?! 8B or 6B wow thanks for the tips! I must try this! Rep!


----------



## jnt412

I must say that this thread has been a good resource for overclocking my system. Recently, I had a pair of 1GB memory go bad on my P5ND. My other pair of 1GB memory seemed to be fine. Before my memory went bad I was overclocking it to 1066mhz at 2.2v (stable). Now I get a long beep when attempting to overclock my memory with no post and just a blank screen. If I pull the memory out and reseat it, it will post but will hang after 5-10min. Reseting the memory defaults makes this problem go away. Also, my CPU overclock shows 3.4ghz in BIOS but 2.0GHZ in CoreTemp/CPU-Z. Around 5 months ago, my old PSU went bad and I since replaced it as well.

System:

CPU - E8200 (Wolfdale)
Motherboard - P5ND
Video Card - MSI GTX8800
Memory - OCX Titanium (2 X 2GB) DDR2/800


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jnt412* 
I must say that this thread has been a good resource for overclocking my system. Recently, I had a pair of 1GB memory go bad on my P5ND. My other pair of 1GB memory seemed to be fine. Before my memory went bad I was overclocking it to 1066mhz at 2.2v (stable). Now I get a long beep when attempting to overclock my memory with no post and just a blank screen. If I pull the memory out and reseat it, it will post but will hang after 5-10min. Reseting the memory defaults makes this problem go away. Also, my CPU overclock shows 3.4ghz in BIOS but 2.0GHZ in CoreTemp/CPU-Z. Around 5 months ago, my old PSU went bad and I since replaced it as well.

My OC journeys are over with this board it would seem, I can not get stable at anything over stock.

System:

CPU - E8200 (Wolfdale)
Motherboard - P5ND
Video Card - MSI GTX8800
Memory - OCX Titanium (2 X 2GB) DDR2/800

For you CPu speed reporting diff. make sure that Intel speed step and C!e function are disabled in the BIOS under CPU settings

No BSODs just lock ups while folding -smp


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Ya, I found between the FSB holes and the NB sensitivity to temps makes this MB very frustrating indeed. You basically have to watercool or change the NB heatsink to get decent overclocks.

jnt412,
one thing i notice is if you try and juice the NB to much you system will become completely unstable at any overclock until you let everything cool down. Just turn you PC off for a good 10 minutes and then try again.... otherwise you will be racking your brain out as to why you were stable at those settings before but now nothing works...


----------



## pcnuttie

Which is why i install a pic slot fan to draw the heat away from the friggin northbridge BUT i didn't realize ASUS website sells the little fan option cuz i broke mine and now i know where to get a replacement


----------



## jnt412

Slickwilly.. Addict..

Thanks for the feedback. I actually have a water cooling system. The CPU and GPU are both water cooled. I disabled C!E which is giving me the correct CPU speeds. Initial problem still remains. When I overclock my memory, my system still beeps. Below are some memory scenarios I did..

1. Change timings from Auto to 4-4-4-15 (2 Clock) / Voltage is Auto - Long beeps, no post.
2. Change voltage to 2.2v/Timing are Auto - Long beeps, posts after every other hard reset. Will eventually hang after 30-40min.
3. Change timings and voltage - Long beeps, no post.
4. Change timings to Auto/Voltage is Auto - Will post everytime.

Even changing the memory frequency from 800 to 920 will result in long beeps.
Memtest will hang on scenarios 1 thru 3.

My temps are 33-35 no load. 45-47 under load..


----------



## pcnuttie

PICS! Proof!


----------



## slickwilly

jnt412 you need to go in to user CP and under system information select add system
and fill in your info, it will help a lot.

When I first got my board I inquired over at the Asus website about running 4 gig of ram
and was told that this board was finicky about ram size and speed

The P5N-D supposedly does not like to run 4 1 gig. sticks faster than 667mhz.

Asus tech recommended 2 2 gig. sticks of DDR2-800 so I went with DDR2-900.

I think I may have screwed my board up the last time I had it out of the case

It will not overclock stable for nothing anymore, my Q9550 is now at stock settings









I personally had my 3 gig of 667 (2X1gig. + 2X512mb.) running at 750mhz. & 4,4,4,12
2T timings with 2.01 volt


----------



## jnt412

I've updated my System specs I have under User CP. I will also work on providing pics as well..


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jnt412* 
I've updated my System specs I have under User CP. I will also work on providing pics as well..


O.K. from your specs I would suggest not OCing until you get a better CPU cooler than stock.

As for your memory I am assuming that you are using 4 sticks, if so then try
OCing with just 1 or 2 sticks in place.

If you are leaving your ram volts on auto use CPU-z and see just what your motherboard is running them at.


----------



## jnt412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
O.K. from your specs I would suggest not OCing until you get a better CPU cooler than stock.

As for your memory I am assuming that you are using 4 sticks, if so then try
OCing with just 1 or 2 sticks in place.

If you are leaving your ram volts on auto use CPU-z and see just what your motherboard is running them at.

I re-edited my specs to including water cooling. I only have a pair 2GB sticks. I did experiment with four 1GB sticks before buying my new memory and the memory overclocking problems didn't go away. But the problem seems worse with the current sticks I'm using. Everying is stable if I don't overclock the CPU. But once I unlink and raise the FSB and/or the memory settings, voltages.. etc. It will hang..


----------



## slickwilly

jnt412 do you have the Asus supplied fan installed on to that cheap cooler for the N.B. chips?


----------



## BoneyardBrew

Hello,

I am in need of help overclocking my system, I am a total noob and can't figure out why this isn't working as it should.

First off, here are my specs.

ASUS P5N-D Motherboard
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 2.66GHz
ATi Radeon HD 5850 1GB
Corsair XMS2 4GB DDR-800

I have an aftermarket cooler on this thing, so there should be no problems regarding the temperature.

Now, here is the problem I am having. I can't seem to get CPU-Z and Windows to accept a clock higher than 2.99GHz no matter what I do
.
I have also tried overclocking manually and using the auto-overclock function, playing with the vcore, HT, and NB voltages higher with no luck. Basically I run into the same situation. I can get it to the clock speed I want in the BIOS and it boots, but it doesn't work in Windows.

I tried setting the FSB to 1500, vcore to about 1.36, HT and NB voltages to 1.44, and the RAM linked and synced 1:1 with no luck as well based on this guide. I have linked the RAM to a 1:1 ratio, but still no luck. My processor is rated to only go up to a vcore of 1.36, so that is why I haven't gone any higher than that.

I tried looking at this guide and using these settings, with the exception of the vcore being set higher than 1.36.

Hopefully someone has some clue as to what I'm doing wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Boneyardbrew,
maybe try bumping up your FSB to 1520 or 1540 and try again with the same settings. Also, what are your temps when your CPU is set to 2.9ghz? maybe you have a bad seat...

U should also start with RAM set to UNLINKED and overclock your RAM once you have your CPU stable. Unlinked will leave it at 800.

Good luck!


----------



## BoneyardBrew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos* 
Boneyardbrew,
maybe try bumping up your FSB to 1520 or 1540 and try again with the same settings. Also, what are your temps when your CPU is set to 2.9ghz? maybe you have a bad seat...

U should also start with RAM set to UNLINKED and overclock your RAM once you have your CPU stable. Unlinked will leave it at 800.

Good luck!

I am able to boot with my FSB set to 1520, and my RAM set to 845. This gives me a clock speed of 3.04GHz. Anything higher than that does not allow me to boot.

Do you have any idea what I should do next to possibly allow me to boot into Windows with a higher FSB? I know that if I don't OC the RAM it doesn't recognize the CPU OC in Windows using CPU-Z or anything else. So I am assuming that my RAM is holding me back. Maybe a bump in a certain type of voltage could help? Let me know what you think.

My temps according to realtemp are 29C, 27C, 38C, and 39C, which aren't any higher than when I am running my processor at 2.66GHz. It could use a cleaning though, and once I get some compressed air I will clean out the heatsink/fan and that should bring the temps down a few degrees.

Hopefully you can help me further!

EDIT: Alright, I figured I would run Prime95 and see if this OC was stable and the first core had an error within minutes. I don't know if this means it just need a little bump in voltage (up from 3.44V) or if it just means I won't be able to achieve a stable OC on this system. Temperatures were fine as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

OC'ing your RAM has nothing to do with Windows recognizing your CPU OC.

If you get the BIOS message the your computer failed to boot and you can either enter setup or continue means that the BIOS is running your CPU at stock until you modify some settings and save the bios. Its the way the ASUS OC recovery works - so that may be why you sometimes boot in to windows and its not showing up as overclock.

Did you disable C1E, Speedstep?

In prime what test are you running - for CPU test you want to run Small FFT.

Whats your VID by the way?
And are you able to get any overclock stable between 2.67 and 2.99? if yes, then what speed and what setttings.

Again, set your RAM to unlinked 800, if you computer doesnt like that then try unlinked 810. I wouldnt bump it up much more than that with RAM.

If you are getting an error in prime after a few minutes your OC is very unstable. That is why we need to take the ram overclock out of the equation.


----------



## BoneyardBrew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos* 
OC'ing your RAM has nothing to do with Windows recognizing your CPU OC.

If you get the BIOS message the your computer failed to boot and you can either enter setup or continue means that the BIOS is running your CPU at stock until you modify some settings and save the bios. Its the way the ASUS OC recovery works - so that may be why you sometimes boot in to windows and its not showing up as overclock.

Did you disable C1E, Speedstep?

In prime what test are you running - for CPU test you want to run Small FFT.

Whats your VID by the way?
And are you able to get any overclock stable between 2.67 and 2.99? if yes, then what speed and what setttings.

Again, set your RAM to unlinked 800, if you computer doesnt like that then try unlinked 810. I wouldnt bump it up much more than that with RAM.

If you are getting an error in prime after a few minutes your OC is very unstable. That is why we need to take the ram overclock out of the equation.

Thanks for the info. I wasn't aware that the ASUS OC recovery worked that way. I do have C1E and SpeedStep disabled in the BIOS.

I was running the Blend test, as I heard that was what I was supposed to run. The reason it may have been failing was due to it testing my RAM as well.

I didn't test the overclocks between 2.66GHz and 3.04GHz simply because I was not happy with those numbers. If I am not able to at least get 3.2GHz I more than likely won't even bother with the OC.

When trying to keep the RAM unlinked at 800 it doesn't seem to boot at all. I get a black hanging screen after I apply and save the settings in the BIOS, forcing me to reboot the system, prompting the OC Recovery to press F1 to continue or press DEL to enter setup and modify the settings. Therefore, nothing is applied.

According to Realtemp my VID is 1.2125, even on stock settings though my voltage is about 1.44V. Does that me I should be able to lower it to 1.2125 for the stock settings?


----------



## slickwilly

Boneyard how do you have your ram set?

did you leave the settings on auto or did you go in and set your timings and volts by
hand.

Also have you checked to see if your ram is on the Qualified vendors list for this motherboard, it is picky about ram.

You should also uninstall any Asus OCing software you might have installed
it is all garbage.

If you are running your ram at linked and synced then at 1500 FSB your ram should be at 750mhz. well below your rated speed of 800mhz. now if the timings and volts are off your ram may not want to run at even this speed.

According to the Corsair web site your ram timings are 5,5,5,18 2T
Your volts are 1.8 try putting these in to your memory settings
Also you only need to set the first 4 timings and leave all the rest on auto

So set your ram up with these numbers and leave them it in unlink for now
and see what you get, also try getting stable at 2.9 and if it works then you can work your way up to 3.2 or more, with your CPU the board should easily reach 1600 FSB


----------



## Addictedtokaos

You are at 1.44V. Your CPU is rated for 1.3625V. Im not sure why auto would be running you at 1.44v when at stock you shouldnt be above 1.3625V. Do a search in these forums for your processor and see what voltages others are running to get their OCs.

Yeah, As slickwilly mentioned - manually enter your RAM info. Try and get 2.7 or 2.8 stable Then build from there. Overclocking with each board/cpu is a technique. You have to learn what each change in the Overclocking menus does and how it will affect your overclock.

You can take some numbers that someone else posted and use them, but they may not be stable with your rig.


----------



## slickwilly

YA I had my E8400 stable for months at 3.6 ghz. now with my quad I can't OC at all

I think I may have damaged my board the last time I had it out of the case


----------



## pcnuttie

v-drops!! remember THAT!! read THE WHOLE THREAD! I hate it when NEWBIES join a thread and never introduce themselves! Sick of that. I think moderators need to make a special tool where a newbie can't post a thread until they are require to make themselves known in introduction area lol. This board has terrible V-Drop. Now onto the next subject i want your thoughts on this all of you P5N-D users. I have thought of getting this motherboard..

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...&Sku=A455-2804

Is it any good? Since i want it because i LIKE how the slots for sli are seperated and more room for the airflow and the copper heatsinks. Has much more energy usage protection on this baby and the best of all, you can use different ram past 800mhz compared to what we have. I may get this. I just wanted your take on this because i could use some second ideas. Have you owned this? Or what? Just wondered







Kinda nice to spark a new subject related to ASUS







I'll keep on checking!


----------



## slickwilly

That board has a good rep. for OCing, I my self have recently purchased one of these
Gigabyte EP45-UD3R

I really do not need SLI, I get great frames in all my games with my single 285 which I intend to replace with at least a GTX 470 this summer or when ever the second rendition of Fermi comes out.

The P5N-D is a good SLI board for the price but your OCing for Quads is limited


----------



## pcnuttie

Yea i know that. I'm only mainly probably just OC it to 3ghz like always. I don't need to push it further unless i want to but i know since you said i have limits with that board i wanted. I still think i can get higher but i have no intention to. I like to keep a lifetime on that processor lol. Thanks for the advice. I am running SLi anyways


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
That board has a good rep. for OCing, I my self have recently purchased one of these
Gigabyte EP45-UD3R

If you ever want to sell that board for a good price let me know.







Ive been keeping my eye on the for sale boards for this. I was an NVid boy but now on the Red Tide. So sli dont serve me anymore. But then again, I may go i7 before I go to CF.


----------



## pcnuttie

Looks like i'll be joining the H50 club soon, I didn't like how my temps behaved in a warm temp. I was shocked how spring became warm enough like summer today and tomorrow should be about 80 degrees. I saw an increase temp and i kinda got picky how my temps are. They range from..

These are my FULL Max temps, Well i'm not gaming but it gets to 100 or something but not that hot enough, i know these are normal. By god i just don't like it. I am just used to lower temps lol. Maybe i need to re-apply thermal or start trying something better besides ARTIC SILVER 5 but it comes to a decision i may have to get water cooling tomorrow. H50? i JUST wanted a second take on someone on this. I still may consider a new mobo or just upgrade some small stuff like ram.


----------



## slickwilly

Those are not bad temps. I have a custom water cooling and my CPu temps hover around 55 c. while doing -smp folding, my mother board temps never get off of 30 c.

this is all with 1.25 volt CPU and 1.35 volt HT and NB

I am currently at stock clocks as I can not get stable at anything over stock

EP45-UD3R is on it's way


----------



## pcnuttie

yea i guess you're right, these are not bad. I don't think i really need a H50, just trying to make an excuse to get something but i would love to have a new motherboard. I cannot even think of an upgrade i want. I do need more ram though.


----------



## Zcypot

are you guys having trouble getting over 3ghz? my PC doesnt pass the POST when i attempt anything above 3ghz with any configs of voltages. the q9400 w/ P5N-D is such a pain in the neck.


----------



## pmurgs

Zcypot. Try setting your fsb to 1600 (3.2Ghz). Thats been a very stable for me with my oc'ing. I've found 3.6ghz (1800 fsb) works well for me on cold days, and dropping down to 3.2Ghz works on hot days (no aircon here)

Side note: I think my northbridge is whats holding meback, as my cpu temps really hardly change with the cooler I have, between hot and cold days. Pity my cpu cooler is so huge I can't easily fit a replacement northbridge heatsink on it (never mind find one here in South Africa).


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
yea i guess you're right, these are not bad. I don't think i really need a H50, just trying to make an excuse to get something but i would love to have a new motherboard. I cannot even think of an upgrade i want. I do need more ram though.

pcnuttie I would suggest getting a mobo with the Intel P45 chip but you run SLI so the only other chip besides this one would be the 780i
Saw this in the OCN market
Evga 780i FTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pmurgs* 
Zcypot. Try setting your fsb to 1600 (3.2Ghz). Thats been a very stable for me with my oc'ing. I've found 3.6ghz (1800 fsb) works well for me on cold days, and dropping down to 3.2Ghz works on hot days (no aircon here)

Side note: I think my northbridge is whats holding meback, as my cpu temps really hardly change with the cooler I have, between hot and cold days. Pity my cpu cooler is so huge I can't easily fit a replacement northbridge heatsink on it (never mind find one here in South Africa).

pmurgs check out the link in my sig P5N-D chip set water block
if you have access to a drill press you might be able to make one


----------



## pcnuttie

Yea dude that EVGA is a good deal but i can get this...http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...&Sku=A455-2804

since it has sli and it's a 780i compared to the price the evga on sale that i'd have to pay and it's 150 bucks. 
Why did you recommend me that board anyways? Is it better than the one i'm looking at? Does it have something to do with P45 Chip you're referring to? Can you explain a bit more, would like to learn a bit more on the idea of p45 chip you're saying about.


----------



## slickwilly

I was unaware that anyone still had new 780i boards.

The Asus board is a good board with a well deserved rep.


----------



## pcnuttie

yea i thought so, i may order it this weekend.


----------



## slickwilly

Go4life, I got my quad stable at 3.4ghz., I had to set my CPU volts to 1.4
You think the P5N-D has vdroop my new board showed 1.36 volts at idle when set to 1.4 volts in the BIOS, under load it dropped to 1.32 and even went as low as 1.29 while
loaded by prime95.

I went back in to the BIOS lowered my Vcore to 1.35 and enabled load line calibration
now my Vcore never moves off of 1.326 idle or load, that is with 1.35 in BIOS

I am loving this UD3R

(edit)
I am selling my water block Globally


----------



## wazz

took me almost a day to read through all these posts.. im new to over clocking but i have the P5N-D and as soon as i get a better or at least up graded cooler (either air or liquid ) ill be trying some of these stats.. thanks for all the great info. one question i do have is what would be good ram to go with this set up for overclocking?


----------



## pcnuttie

You can always check the QVL memory list to find what matches. I use OCZ memory ram and it is compatiable. Just remember to go in bios and set your timmings right because the bios reads automatically and it's not stable.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wazz* 
took me almost a day to read through all these posts.. im new to over clocking but i have the P5N-D and as soon as i get a better or at least up graded cooler (either air or liquid ) ill be trying some of these stats.. thanks for all the great info. one question i do have is what would be good ram to go with this set up for overclocking?

Ya, like PCnuttie said. CHeck the QVL but most quality brands will work fine

Dont worry about getting any crazy Overclocking ram either as this board will not post when the ram is set higher than 1000mhz. Im able to run my XMS2s at 967 link and synced, but any higher than that... no post.


----------



## wazz

nice.. i will have to keep that im mind


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Go4life, I got my quad stable at 3.4ghz., I had to set my CPU volts to 1.4
You think the P5N-D has vdroop my new board showed 1.36 volts at idle when set to 1.4 volts in the BIOS, under load it dropped to 1.32 and even went as low as 1.29 while
loaded by prime95.

I went back in to the BIOS lowered my Vcore to 1.35 and enabled load line calibration
now my Vcore never moves off of 1.326 idle or load, that is with 1.35 in BIOS

*I am loving this UD3R*

(edit)
I am selling my water block Globally









:

Im debating to ditch my P5N-D for a UD3P/R, if I can find a good price used. Otherwise Im just gonna wait it out and upgrade to i7 when my system cant handle the latest games.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos* 







:

Im debating to ditch my P5N-D for a UD3P/R, if I can find a good price used. Otherwise Im just gonna wait it out and upgrade to i7 when my system cant handle the latest games.

I got mine off ebay, could not find one in the market place

another good board is the Asus P5Q series, with any P45 chip set make sure the board has an 8 pin CPU socket

I am now at 3.6ghz. (450X8=3600) same volts, I think I can get 3.8 but 4ghz. will definitely require faster ram (1200mhz.)

just remember no SLI on the P45 chip

P.S. I have my G skill DDR2-900 Black PI running at 950mhz. with out loosing the timings bump volts from 2.00 to 2.02


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I know about the no sli. I have a 5850 and plan on CF when the time comes. So the P45s would be a great choice.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos* 
I know about the no sli. I have a 5850 and plan on CF when the time comes. So the P45s would be a great choice.


Yes but the UD3R has but 1 PCIe slot, for cross fire you will need the UD3P

These boards run a lot cooler than the P5N-D

(edit)
If you get the UD3? remember to keep your volts at 1.35 or lower and enable
load line calibration (LLC) this get's rid of V-droop

Here is the thread for these boards


----------



## pcnuttie

Still waiting on Tiger to get these motherboards back in stock i wanted cuz i wanna upgrade my ram. Sure i can go for i7's and stuff but naw cuz i don't wanna have to deal with heat usage and all that. Maybe 2 years later cuz i still love the 775 boards. I just want more ram usage and better cooling chipset







Been saving and being patience. Trying to ignore these fermi cards also lol.


----------



## slickwilly

I here ya on the Fermi situation, Not to hard for me since EVGA has not had the water cooled 470's in stock yet.


----------



## Mauser_p5n-D

Hi guys i'm new to this forum however i'm lurking it for some time







. It's a very nice thread and i happy it exists









I'm having a overclocking problem with my P5N-D board









Old specs:

q9550
p5n-D
GEIL mem 800mhz pc 6400 2 x 2G
psu cooler master 620w
2 x asus 9600 gt sli

new Specs:

q9550
p5n-D
GEIL mem 800mhz pc 6400 2 x 2G
psu cooler master 620w
MSI 5850 oc edition

Since i watercooled the northbridge and added the 5850 as graphics card (while one of my 9600 gt's broke down) my old overclock setting doesn't work anymore. I had a stable overclock 1650 fsb meaning a 3506 mhz q9550

Today i tried to make a new overclock setting to start from scratch but i failed till now.

I looked up a stable fsb by lowering the cpu multiplier to 6.0 but didn't got any higher then 400mhz (1600 fsb). With higher FSB prime 95 says FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4.

I tried al kinds of different voltages
NB 1.42-1.52
SB stock-1.52
CPU 1.32 -1.365

Temperatures are all low
CPU 33 - 41
NB 39 - 51

I'm getting out of ideas and i know some overclocking but i'm not a guru







, does anyone have any ideas to get me my old overclock or a better overclock back?

Greetz

Maurice


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mauser_p5n-D* 
Hi guys i'm new to this forum however i'm lurking it for some time







. It's a very nice thread and i happy it exists









I'm having a overclocking problem with my P5N-D board









Old specs:

q9550
p5n-D
GEIL mem 800mhz pc 6400 2 x 2G
psu cooler master 620w
2 x asus 9600 gt sli

new Specs:

q9550
p5n-D
GEIL mem 800mhz pc 6400 2 x 2G
psu cooler master 620w
MSI 5850 oc edition

Since i watercooled the northbridge and added the 5850 as graphics card (while one of my 9600 gt's broke down) my old overclock setting doesn't work anymore. I had a stable overclock 1650 fsb meaning a 3506 mhz q9550

Today i tried to make a new overclock setting to start from scratch but i failed till now.

I looked up a stable fsb by lowering the cpu multiplier to 6.0 but didn't got any higher then 400mhz (1600 fsb). With higher FSB prime 95 says FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4.

I tried al kinds of different voltages
NB 1.42-1.52
SB stock-1.52
CPU 1.32 -1.365

Temperatures are all low
CPU 33 - 41
NB 39 - 51

I'm getting out of ideas and i know some overclocking but i'm not a guru







, does anyone have any ideas to get me my old overclock or a better overclock back?

Greetz

Maurice

How did you water cool your north board, I could not find a block for this board and had to make one.
pic's or a link please


----------



## Mauser_p5n-D

I've read on a forum that the size between the holes is 6 cm and is the same as S939. My old asetek cpu waterblock have holes for the S939 so i use it for my NB. I removed the edges of the CPU block because they were in front of the PCI-e slot.

This waterblock does fit on the P5N-D without a problem, however i find it rather expensive.
http://shop.anfi-tec.de/product_info...-005-Asus.html


----------



## slickwilly

I made two different blocks, call they rev. 1 and rev. 2

Here is a link to to some pics
They actually worked very well, the problem with the P5N-D is there are two chips under the stock heat sink and they are not that close together .
Also Mouser fill out your system specs in the user CP it helps when you have questions or need help if we know what you have


----------



## pcnuttie

ASUS needs to hire you to do their northbridge design







LOL I am impressed. Guys i need advice. I'm getting bored of not being able to upgrade my motherboard. Any ideas what i should do? I wanna put something in my case and i cannot even think of anything besides ordering a fan for the northbridge. I could always take the northbridge apart but i NEVER had problems with it ever since.. but it'd be nice to have something cooler lol. Maybe i should buy more ram? I have been looking for a evga 780i sli motherboard or P5N-T but it's not for sale anywhere and it disappoints me but i love my motherboard, i just wish i had a reason to upgrade cuz i miss taking my hands inside the computer lol. It's been awhile now.


----------



## slickwilly

You could always go liquid cooling, that's a lot of fun


----------



## pcnuttie

Naw i can just get a H50 if i wanted to but dude it only doesn't make a difference between my air cooler because you'll only get maybe 5c off or something but yea water cooling seems fun but i don't trust water cooling. You may get leaks and ruin your hardware plus you have to change the damn thing every 6 months no thanks i'm lazy







it makes life easier being on air and i have thought of getting more ram just for the heck of it cuz i would like to feed more graphic memory to my video card.


----------



## slickwilly

I had a loop running for over one year with no issue's from the water cooling loop

It is all in the details of how you set it up and an H5O is nothing more than a remote
air cooler, you want good temps then you need a minimum of a 360 rad. and a trio of 38mm thick fans

When folding a -smp core my temps stay below 58 deg. c. that's with 1.35 volts for the CPU and when running a GPU2 client my v-card stays below 45 deg. c.


----------



## kidylimp

hi guys.. i need help..!! i have corsair TX650w on 9600gt sli.. im planing to sli 2 GTS250 .. will TX650w work ok with 2 GTS250???

another Q.
whats the differnce between xfx 250GTS 680M and xfx 250gts 738M apart form coreclock speed.. all other specs r same .. in bangladesh at the moment only available GTS250 is 680M lolzz.. now I swaped my 9600gt with 250gts from my friend.. i oc'd the card to 738/1800.. and 1 hrs of CrysisW(ambush) and 1 hrs of assasins creed goes verywell.. will i wait to get 738M or just go with the 680M and OC it???


----------



## slickwilly

According to the specs for that PSU it has 52 amps on a single 12 volt rail, 
that should be enough to run a pair of GTS250's unless your are also trying to run a full
on dual rad 6 fans 4 HDD set up as well


----------



## kidylimp

and any suggesion about 250gts clock?


----------



## slickwilly

Did not see your question about the v-cards, It sounds like the last part of the part number designates their core speed, as for ocing or waiting that would be up to you

680 available now
738 faster out of the box, a great source for a BIOS flash

I tried to find some volt mod and OCing info on the 250 but came up empty handed
I guess that since the GTS 250 is nothing more than a renamed 9800gtx+ that none of the usual volt modders are working with it


----------



## SSJVegeta

What is the best BIOS for this motherboard? Currently on 0801.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

latest bios 1204 seems to be what everyone is running.


----------



## wazz

i just updated to 1204.. i bought the board a month ago and it still had 1101.. 1204 seems to be good


----------



## SSJVegeta

Ok, thanks, I'll update now. BTW, is it ok to use my OC Profile from 0801 on 1204 via the Asus EZ Profile in the BIOS or do I need to configure my settings again?


----------



## wazz

you shouldnt need to reconfigure.. i didnt have to..


----------



## go4life

Wow my thread is still going strong! 
Keep it up guys


----------



## Twisted4AGZE

I'm sure this is already posted somewhere in the 279 pages, but I'm trying to overclock an E6550 and I can't get over 1500 FSB. I've tried upping VCore to 1.35v but didn't do anything. I also checked 1505, 1515, 1525 FSBs to see if there was a hole.
Any ideas or voltages I should use. Everything else is on auto.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twisted4AGZE*


I'm sure this is already posted somewhere in the 279 pages, but I'm trying to overclock an E6550 and I can't get over 1500 FSB. I've tried upping VCore to 1.35v but didn't do anything. I also checked 1505, 1515, 1525 FSBs to see if there was a hole.
Any ideas or voltages I should use. Everything else is on auto.


try something like this:

Vcore 1.45v
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v

That should get you pretty far! 65nm's need much more vcore than 45nm's like the E8xxx series.


----------



## pcnuttie

Don't forget about vdrops too. There's a previous post how to do that on our motherboards to keep voltage control stable. Hope it helps!


----------



## pcnuttie

I had a strange problem today, this has NEVER happened til now. I had froze ingame battlefield 2 while online. Restarted. A couple hours later i was on YouTube and Facebook and all of sudden my pc froze and i heard a huge blizzzzzzz stutter like speaker muffle with my headphones on and my pc just froze. So i had to restart it and boot again. I checked Action Center and there were no reports?!  what do i do? I just cleaned this pc last friday. I don't get it. I wonder if it's voltage problem again or HEAT? Advice? I wanna pinpoint what is causing this. I sometimes get paranoid i'm getting "hacked" but i know i am not. But i CAN find out though. Anyways would appreciate advice.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

what are you settings?


----------



## pcnuttie

Settings in what? I have posted about this in older threads in this section, you'd have to dig around and find them. What do you wanna know. It is stable, it just happened today and i rarely had any freeze or crash ever since EVER! I think it may have to do with my room being a bit hot or it's the stupid cooler in the middle that gets hot nowdays or... maybe i had voltage problem. Or.. my overclock needs very SMALL tweaking.
I still don't like my psu cuz i'm getting skeptic on it, it has been working fine ever since but i know i heard horrid stories about it. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Punjab

Uggggh, pretty sure one of my DIMM slots is shot. At least one. I didn't have enough time this morning before work to be incredibly thorough. However, I started getting symptoms just like when my RAM was previously failing. So I ran memtest and the test was freezing at like 7 percent on the first pass. Thought, yep, seen this before. 
Removed all four and tested each stick in slot one, one after the other. However each stick was showing 0 errors unlike last time when I put the bad one in and immediately saw many errors. So I tried them in pairs. First pair, then second pair. Still no errors. So I added a third stick from one of the pairs and BOOM. The test wouldn't even hardly begin and the machine rebooted. So I swapped out that third stick with its mated pair and same thing. Put all four back in and freezes again. 
I suppose I could RMA because I'm under the 3 year manufacturer warranty but I'm also considering just changing boards all together.
I don't want to build up an entirely new system as my components on this one are all pretty sweet. 
Anybody recommend a socket 775 board with SLI and DDR2 memory?
Thanks.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Settings in what? I have posted about this in older threads in this section, you'd have to dig around and find them. What do you wanna know.


LOL, you are the one asking for help.


----------



## pcnuttie

What you laughing at? I just wanna know what settings he is asking. Well so far i have no problems and i honestly think it was heat issue yesterday cuz i had my doors closed so i created a heat vaccum in my room. I just needed airflow. I am sure i am fine. I do intend to get a better power supply later down the road just to be safe. I may get a P5N-T Deluxe motherboard because it's suppose to be better than the ones we have and i heard it clocks great. Not only that everything is actually copper and the SLOTS for SLi is seperated more which means better airflow instead of 2 cards sandwiched too close together. Something different for me. I still love this motherboard eventhough i hate the ASUS chipset, needs to be copper. Maybe 1 day i will buy one of these and just do a experiment and take it apart and put a different cooler. For now just gonna wait.


----------



## Punjab

I noticed there have been two new BIOS revisions this year. I'm still using 1101. Has anyone noticed a difference going to the new BIOS versions?


----------



## pcnuttie

There's a new one. I'll have to check but i don't think we'll need it.


----------



## Twisted4AGZE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
try something like this:

Vcore 1.45v
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v

That should get you pretty far! 65nm's need much more vcore than 45nm's like the E8xxx series.

Took me to only 408x7 (2.856GHz). At 409 FSB Clock it crashes. This is a 10 bump over 1.35v but still very far from 3GHz+.

Could my RAM be holding it back?
Dell (Hyundai Electronics 2x1Gb 667MHz)
And if it is would it be better to buy 2 more of the same or 2 800MHz sticks?


----------



## pcnuttie

Yes it's your ram. Get 800mhz sticks.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twisted4AGZE*


Took me to only 408x7 (2.856GHz). At 409 FSB Clock it crashes. This is a 10 bump over 1.35v but still very far from 3GHz+.

Could my RAM be holding it back? 
Dell (Hyundai Electronics 2x1Gb 667MHz)
And if it is would it be better to buy 2 more of the same or 2 800MHz sticks?



Your ram souldnt be holding you back, just make sure to run unlinked. you Vcore is safe up to 1.5 just keep an eye on your temps, you want to keep them lower than 70C.

are you running 2.85ghz with 1.35v? I wasnt clear in you post.

Depending on your VID you may have a poor clocker.


----------



## slickwilly

I miss being able to run unlinked ram, the UD3R does not have that feature in the BIOS

It has two sets of straps, one is FSB linked and the other is a multiplier

How ever I have been able to achieve 3.91ghz. with relative ease when my P5N-D
was unable to get past 3.29ghz.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I miss being able to run unlinked ram, the UD3R does not have that feature in the BIOS

It has two sets of straps, one is FSB linked and the other is a multiplier

How ever I have been able to achieve 3.91ghz. with relative ease when my P5N-D
was unable to get past 3.29ghz.

All intel chipsets run linked ram, that way it overclocks better too, so its a good thing really


----------



## Punjab

I've been able to pass all the stability tests at 3.4GHz with 1.28V. I'm just noticing that I have to give the RAM and NB plenty of voltage with all 4 DIMMs filled or I start getting BSOD after a while.
My NB is 1.44V, HT is 1.44V, and the memory is 2.1V even though its rated at 2.0V.


----------



## wazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Punjab*


I've been able to pass all the stability tests at 3.4GHz with 1.28V. I'm just noticing that I have to give the RAM and NB plenty of voltage with all 4 DIMMs filled or I start getting BSOD after a while. 
My NB is 1.44V, HT is 1.44V, and the memory is 2.1V even though its rated at 2.0V.


what are your temps running at tho?


----------



## Twisted4AGZE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


Your ram souldnt be holding you back, just make sure to run unlinked. you Vcore is safe up to 1.5 just keep an eye on your temps, you want to keep them lower than 70C.

are you running 2.85ghz with 1.35v? I wasnt clear in you post.

Depending on your VID you may have a poor clocker.


I can run 2.8GHz all day on Prime 95 at 1.3-1.35v, but I can't get past that.
Not sure what VID is. Still new to a lot of this.


----------



## Punjab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wazz*


what are your temps running at tho?


CPU loads to 60C and idles around 44C
NB idles at 43C and loads maybe 4C higher.
Not sure about the RAM. It gets warm but I have a fan on it and I'm not too worried.


----------



## wazz

not to bad, a bit higher than i like but still in a good range.


----------



## D3a7hx

i just bought a q9550 e0 for the sake of runnin and overlocking on this board and have had serious issues with it since i got it. i get full frozen screen lockups.
ive tried upping the vcore, unlinking the ram, overclocking, underclocking, disabling cores, swaping out ram, and i have the newest bios. anyone have any ideas? it apears this board supports the processor from what im seeing in this thread. im totally lost at the moment.
thx for any help.
o and i cant get win7 to accept my overclocks with any processor.
was runnin 5.1ghz with my p660 on xp. and im stuck at 3.6 on win7


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twisted4AGZE*


I can run 2.8GHz all day on Prime 95 at 1.3-1.35v, but I can't get past that.
Not sure what VID is. Still new to a lot of this.


You can get your vid by running an app like coretemp.

Like Go4life said, you can bring your vcore up a little to 1.45, watch your temps and see what FSB you can run with that. Dont forget to raise your NB and HT voltages to 1.40-1.44 as well. Remember to keep it under 70c while stress testing.


----------



## aNoN_

Wow, i cant find myself reading through 300 pages so i'll just start here then. As it's the dedicated thread and all.

I cant change the Vcore voltage for the CPU, settings wont change from stock no matter what. Any suggestions? I also wonder. What's up with the linked and unlinked stuff? What's best for this motherboard?


----------



## Punjab

Read the first page at least. That's where all the tried and true info is.
Linked just means that your FSB and RAM frequency are set the same. Unlinked means you can change them seperate from one another. To overclock, effectively, you're going to want to unlink.


----------



## pcnuttie

There is a thread on what linked and unlinked means, you cannot expect everyone to answer your questions. People will be like that plus you just joined so give it time. Also welcome to OCN threads. Hey guys.. i got a H50. Now i am water cooled. Been cold ever since now and loving the temps. I plan to get a P5N-T soon. Found one NIB and never used. Might use it as a backup. I still love my mobo.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aNoN_* 
Wow, i cant find myself reading through 300 pages so i'll just start here then. As it's the dedicated thread and all.

I cant change the Vcore voltage for the CPU, settings wont change from stock no matter what. Any suggestions? I also wonder. What's up with the linked and unlinked stuff? What's best for this motherboard?


Join date 2007 and yet you still don't know about the system info

If you have installed the Asus provided Over Clocking software then you will be fighting it, if installed remove it

Also make sure all the Intel CPU garbage in the BIOS is disabled


----------



## pcnuttie

That's because you have neglected the whole thread. There is a thread about vdrops. This motherboard is known to have vdrops and that's where pencil mod comes in. There is a section where you can read which resistors to mark to make your volts stay instead of having vdrops. I am running Unlinked. Just lock your ram and only overclock your FSB. Like he said read the whole thing, you can learn a great amount of knowledge, i did and i loved the results. Try it sometimes please. READ IT ALL!








Btw it'd be nice if you made an introduction and READ all the forum rules before your post is needed. Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Twisted4AGZE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


You can get your vid by running an app like coretemp.

Like Go4life said, you can bring your vcore up a little to 1.45, watch your temps and see what FSB you can run with that. Dont forget to raise your NB and HT voltages to 1.40-1.44 as well. Remember to keep it under 70c while stress testing.


Ok, still running into alot of problems with this.
VID: 1.3500V (CoreTemp)
Core1: 47C (CoreTemp)
Core2: 47C (CoreTemp)
Core Speed: 2748.3MHz (CPU-Z)
Multiplier: x7
Bus Speed: 392.5MHz (CPU-Z)
Related FSB: 1570MHz (CPU-Z)
FSB: 1570MHz (BIOS)
RAM FSB: 720MHz (BIOS) (667MHz Native)
VCore: 1.45V (BIOS)
Core Voltage: 1.392V (CPU-Z)
HT: 1.44V (BIOS)
NB: 1.44V (BIOS)

I can run slightly faster than this but it won't boot sometimes, or crashes in Windows. This is 100% stable.
So why can't I run at least 3.0GHz?


----------



## UkGouki

note my p5nd died sadly i loved it my overclock is on here among the pages 3.6ghz with a q6600 fully stable... without pencil mod!! i still have the q6600 system but it is now my spare rig using an x48 mobo...


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twisted4AGZE* 
Ok, still running into alot of problems with this.
VID: 1.3500V (CoreTemp)
Core1: 47C (CoreTemp)
Core2: 47C (CoreTemp)
Core Speed: 2748.3MHz (CPU-Z)
Multiplier: x7
Bus Speed: 392.5MHz (CPU-Z)
Related FSB: 1570MHz (CPU-Z)
FSB: 1570MHz (BIOS)
RAM FSB: 720MHz (BIOS) (667MHz Native)
VCore: 1.45V (BIOS)
Core Voltage: 1.392V (CPU-Z)
HT: 1.44V (BIOS)
NB: 1.44V (BIOS)

I can run slightly faster than this but it won't boot sometimes, or crashes in Windows. This is 100% stable.
So why can't I run at least 3.0GHz?

Try FSB of 1800 ,1820, 1830 with all your same values see if you get any luck.

Also are you running your ram UNLINKED?


----------



## Twisted4AGZE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos* 
Try FSB of 1800 ,1820, 1830 with all your same values see if you get any luck.

Also are you running your ram UNLINKED?

Yes, RAM is unlinked.
Also, how well does the NVidia Control Panel work for overclocking?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

never use software to OC your CPU/MOBO. You _can_ do it but just make sure you dont accidently push it too much and fry something.

OCn with the bios is tedious but safer.


----------



## pcnuttie

You should have done pencil mod. That would never had happened if you did.


----------



## Punjab

Getting ready to RMA my board....not extra excited. I've deduced that at least 1 of the DIMMs is bad. My RAM all passes memtest without any obvious errors. Various voltage changes don't seem to make a difference.


----------



## Punjab

Has anybody ever RMA'd anything with Asus? They say they will not replace my board under any circumstances, only repair it. How do I know they will return it in perfectly good working condition? The time it will take me to send it in, have them fix it, and then get it back all under the potential risk that it won't come back 100% operational is money I'll be losing. It's looking like it will be more worth my while to either purchase another P5N-D or a comparable board from a different manufacturer. Probably the latter.


----------



## pcnuttie

wow they would NOT replace it? WHY? Maybe it's because you overclocked?


----------



## Punjab

Well, I'm wondering if they would replace it if the board was unfixable. But the e-mail I got made it clear that Asus-USA is a warranty repair service and that I should contact the original seller if I want a new board or an upgrade. The jist of it was that they're going to fix it and send it back to me. I suppose I should have more faith in them fixing it as the manufacturer. I would just be really put off if I got it back and the problem wasn't 100% corrected and they didn't feel they needed to just replace it with a new board.


----------



## slickwilly

they will test it and repair any defects that they find, then send it back to you

All this testing will most likely be at no more than 1333 FSB and 800mhz ram
these are what this board is rated at, so if your problem is more a OC limited thing then
you probably will not be happy.

Punjab I was taking a gander at your system specs and notice you are running twin
8800GS cards and a quad on a Roswell 550 watt PSU, this might be part of your problem
What is the 12 volt rail amp rating for that PSU


----------



## pcnuttie

I just had a froze while playing bfbc 2 last night. It's been annoying that has happened the 3rd time. I wonder if this is BFBC 2 issue? I know our northbridge is the troublemaker. Looks like i need to order the fan for it. I never had it on there in the first place because i broke the wires when i first got the board trying to sleeve it lol. I guess i'll go to ASUS online and order the part i need. I still have been considering to replace that northbridge with a better heatsink but i'm nervous i may break it like the other fella did in this thread he pulled it off but it cracked his mobo in half. Anyways..Do we have to keep marking our resisitors to keep volts, the pencil mod don't fade in time do they?


----------



## Mauser_p5n-D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I miss being able to run unlinked ram, the UD3R does not have that feature in the BIOS

It has two sets of straps, one is FSB linked and the other is a multiplier

How ever I have been able to achieve 3.91ghz. with relative ease when my P5N-D
was unable to get past 3.29ghz.


I was wondering does the X38/X48 P35/P45 chipset get as hot as the nforce chipsets, or does it run cooler?


----------



## Punjab

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
so if your problem is more a OC limited thing then
you probably will not be happy.

Punjab I was taking a gander at your system specs and notice you are running twin
8800GS cards and a quad on a Roswell 550 watt PSU, this might be part of your problem
What is the 12 volt rail amp rating for that PSU

Honestly, I'm not trying to overclock anything beyond the 3.4 I'm running at now. So I don't expect the board to outperform itself when I get it back. Just run the way it should.
I am not exactly sure what the amp rating is, I'll have to check it when I get home. That PSU is much older than the rest of the system. I bought it a couple years before I built everything else up. I suppose it could be possible that I'm not getting enough power across the components. It just seemed like the blue screens I was getting were more RAM related. Based on my setup, what would be an ideal watt/amp rating?


----------



## Punjab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Punjab I was taking a gander at your system specs and notice you are running twin
8800GS cards and a quad on a Roswell 550 watt PSU, this might be part of your problem
What is the 12 volt rail amp rating for that PSU


----------



## slickwilly

punjab you have two 12 volt rails with a total of 35 amps combined, that is cutting it close, most member here will recommend at least 60 amp for SLI.

On a side note, I hope that is an old pic and you have since cleaned your CPU cooler









Went thru the market square and found a few PSU that would work for you

Corsair TX750  Alienware nps-750  Silverstone Zeus 650 sli


----------



## Punjab

There is a lot of dust in my office. My dogs must shed more skin cells than hair, I swear it.
Anyway, I'll look into a nice powerful PSU. I have often said that I thought it was probably underrated for what I'm doing but my good ol' IT admin friend always insisted it was fine.
Payday is tomorrow!
Oh and big thanks for the links! Rep+


----------



## Addictedtokaos

You may want to look at intake fan filters. or stretch some black panty hose over the outside of your intake fans and secure with elastics and the trim.

Would really help with the dust.


----------



## pcnuttie

panty hose doesn't really do much, i tried that with my older cases and i get worst dust. Fan Filters do much more than hoses lol. Isn't it a bit disappointing how most 775 boards are gone now? They're so hard to find







I miss 775 boards. Wish these bigger processors didn't dominate the 775 era lol.


----------



## Mauser_p5n-D

Yeah you got that right...

Also sucky that the price stays the same, the 775 bords are almost as expensive as 1156/1366


----------



## pcnuttie

Not really. They're still cheap.


----------



## Punjab

It does suck. Surely there is still enough market to warrant manufacturing 775 boards.
I was looking at a Gigabyte P45 board that was 775 socket but DDR3 memory. It looks like I've got to upgrade something one way or the other.
If I could just figure out which particular component was causing my current blue screens I'd stick with what I've got.


----------



## pcnuttie

Yea.. I still love my motherboard, I wish they made more 775 sockets, i do wish the P5N-D had more seperate PCI Slots like the P5N-T does so the SLI cards can have some breathing room. I seen a few P5N-T still new around for sale on Ebay and online. I still wonder if they are any good at all but i hear some issues about it. I'm trying to find a excuse to upgrade but i may just get another 4gb ram and go 8gb to make myself feel better or i can always just save and eventually phase change myself into the i5/i7 club but i cannot simply afford these and the motherboards. They are extremely expensive lol. I'm looking at least 300 bucks or more on that budget when i could use that for something else lol.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


panty hose doesn't really do much, i tried that with my older cases and i get worst dust. Fan Filters do much more than hoses lol...


What are you talking about, how would you get MORE DUST??? do you always talk out your rear?

Panty hose will filter out a lot more than no filter. It wont catch the fine stuff but far better than nothing and much cheaper than the after market filters.

You should really research a little before posting, and probably speaking in RL, Pcnuttie, you arent hurting anyone but always stating BS will make you look like a fool in the long run... if you dont know something - dont claim it as a fact. Just dont say anything or just say you dont know...

http://www.overclock.net/other-cooli...n-filters.html

Just do a search in these forums plenty of people use panty hose for filters and get good results.


----------



## aNoN_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


That's because you have neglected the whole thread. There is a thread about vdrops. This motherboard is known to have vdrops and that's where pencil mod comes in. There is a section where you can read which resistors to mark to make your volts stay instead of having vdrops. I am running Unlinked. Just lock your ram and only overclock your FSB. Like he said read the whole thing, you can learn a great amount of knowledge, i did and i loved the results. Try it sometimes please. READ IT ALL!








Btw it'd be nice if you made an introduction and READ all the forum rules before your post is needed. Welcome to OCN.


Oh common, you dont expect me to read 300 pages? or do you? I didnt neglected anyting. So the vdrops you talk about is this phenomenon? That once i try to change the voltage it doesn't stay? Is that what vdrops are all about?

And what about that introduction ? I mean, do ppl really have to know who i am when i visit this site a few times a year? I dont think so. And forum rules are about the same on most forums so i don't have to read them all over again once i visit a new forum, it's all about the same old $h*t, behave, be nice, use search, dont bump old $h*t, etc etc. Trust me i know all about it.
And i would be glad if you didnt where so welcomative, it doesn't make me feel any more welcome at all, i get the feeling it's more of a way for longtime forum users to feel superior. I don't need that either.

So i'd be glad if we could all be constructive and straight with all that moral and "welcome" stuff aside. Am just here for pure information nothing else really matters in my point of view. Thank you.


----------



## 116969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aNoN_*


Oh common, you dont expect me to read 300 pages? or do you? I didnt neglected anyting. So the vdrops you talk about is this phenomenon? That once i try to change the voltage it doesn't stay? Is that what vdrops are all about?

And what about that introduction ? I mean, do ppl really have to know who i am when i visit this site a few times a year? I dont think so. And forum rules are about the same on most forums so i don't have to read them all over again once i visit a new forum, it's all about the same old $h*t, behave, be nice, use search, dont bump old $h*t, etc etc. Trust me i know all about it.
And i would be glad if you didnt where so welcomative, it doesn't make me feel any more welcome at all, i get the feeling it's more of a way for longtime forum users to feel superior. I don't need that either.

So i'd be glad if we could all be constructive and straight with all that moral and "welcome" stuff aside. Am just here for pure information nothing else really matters in my point of view. Thank you.


Welcome to the forums! =) Don't fret. While you may think that everyone here is sort of mean, take the time to read through the first few pages of posts. You'd be surprised, all the information I found out was through those first, and searching through more were just various cases of identical nature. It's true, reading through these posts are more helpful than waiting for a more recent response from someone. Having still owned this board, I glance back on this topic every now and then, but truthfully, all the information you need is within this large collective of pages.

Just give it a try! Patience is key in overclocking, and researching will only enlighten you more. It helped me, and it will surely help you. A lot of people just default to the typical response because in honesty, that's how you learn..you take the time to research and you end up successful because you've read all the information! Tips don't come in the blink of an eye =3

If you have a more specific inquiry, like for instance, whether your temps are appropriate or whether your chip is getting bad, etc, more information to your specific set of hardware and not the procedures, then go right ahead and post.







Hopefully this has eased the transition a bit more.


----------



## pcnuttie

Well said. Whose that in the pic? She's so beautiful


----------



## aNoN_

Thanks for the polite answer prince, i'll take some time to read a few pages in the start of this thread to get some more info. I know overclocking has to be dealt with by patience. I just wanted fast answers. My main concern is that the voltages doesn't stay when i change them in bios despite that i disabled the cpu power savings stuff along with C1E and EIST.

Does anyone know of a software that will change the CPU voltage instead of doing it by the old fashion way via bios? That would help i hope.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Anon, #1 rule of Overclocking is stay away from software when it comes to your mohterboard and CPU overclock, well maybe thats #2. #1 may be never Overclock with stock cooling but whatever...

using the bios is a little more time consuming but safer and better results.

The Vdroop pencil mod isnt a must but it will help with stability and potentially a slightly higher clock as you start to get to your CPUs peak.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aNoN_*


I cant change the Vcore voltage for the CPU, settings wont change from stock no matter what. Any suggestions?


Are you still getting this issue?
This happened to me a few times. I think it was when I was trying to push my CPU to much with my older cooler. I dont know for fact, but the bios may have a safety that will revert to stock if temps are too high at bios check.
If I remember to correct this I just restored bios defaults, saved and restarted.
Try for a lower FSB first and when you get that then start pushing up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aNoN_*


I also wonder. What's up with the linked and unlinked stuff? What's best for this motherboard?


Nvidia chipsets allow you to unlink the QDR and DDR. without the unlink option your RAM clocks would increase along with your FSB. This is good if you know what you are doing but can be frustrating for novices as you need to now stress test you RAM as well as you CPU.

The benefits or running linked, if stable, is faster RAM. But again. Start unlinked and when you CPU OC is stable then you can start trying the different linked modes.

Another note, this board tends to not accept QDR above 1000mhz. It will just beep at you.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mauser_p5n-D*


I was wondering does the X38/X48 P35/P45 chipset get as hot as the nforce chipsets, or does it run cooler?


they run a lot cooler! Tried two different 750i's and one 780i, all of them damn hot!

And I have tried so many intel motherboards that I soon can't remember all of them lol, they are MUCH cooler. Usually like 15-35c less under load on the chipsets. Even the X58 chips run cooler than older nvidia boards


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Yeah, my next chipset is going to be an intel. Sorry Nvids.


----------



## go4life

Can't go wrong with that, lower temps, higher overclocks and less fail bioses^^


----------



## Punjab

Isn't Intel going to quit making CPUs capable of utilizing Nvidia's chipsets? I thought I read that or something along those lines a little while ago. Something about revoking their patent license to develop around their processors.

*Edit* Here we go: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/gef...uit,10276.html
So not quite what I stated before but they are trying to weasel Nvidia out of their stronghold.


----------



## go4life

Yeah read that article.

Nvidia has been a POS lately to everyone. They do deserve it I think, but that way, if we loose nvidia, there will be no competition! So bad for us consumers that way.


----------



## wazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Yeah read that article.

Nvidia has been a POS lately to everyone. They do deserve it I think, but that way, if we loose nvidia, there will be no competition! So bad for us consumers that way.

i have to agree with go4life on that one. lets just hope Nvidia pulls their heads out of that tiny dark hole and gets back in the game.


----------



## suhbehgee

Hey all,

Great thread!

Bought this board as it's the one with the best specs that still supports my P4 (on a budget). Prior system was a Gateway but now i'm looking to OC.

Have got it stable to 3.64Ghz with the following:

FSB: 970
VCORE:1.4875
VHT: Auto
VNB: 1.3
VSB: Auto
Unlinked RAM

Best i could do at 980 was 53 minutes of small FFT prime with the following:

FSB: 980
VCORE: 1.5
VHT: 1.3
VNB: 1.4
VSN: Auto

Gonna try some more permutations but wondering if anyone could help out with this old school OC.

Thanks
Suh

PS: Fan on the NB was a must. Couldn't get past 950 until i put that on. Thanks to everyone for the info!


----------



## slickwilly

When I first got my P5N-D I had an Intel P4 641, I was able to get it about the same as yours 3.6ish but by lowering the multi and cranking the FSB up to 1066


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Punjab* 
Isn't Intel going to quit making CPUs capable of utilizing Nvidia's chipsets? I thought I read that or something along those lines a little while ago. Something about revoking their patent license to develop around their processors.

*Edit* Here we go: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/gef...uit,10276.html
So not quite what I stated before but they are trying to weasel Nvidia out of their stronghold.


The last Nvidia chip released was the 790i and that was just a 780i set up to accept DDR3 ram.
Nvidia has only themselves to blame for this, the treatment the are receiving from Intel is the same treatment they have been giving to Intel
regarding SLI and only lic. it for Nvidia chips until the i series CPU and X58
chip sets which Nvidia has agreed to sell a lic. for

Old saying
"watch who's toes you step on during your rise to the top
they maybe attached to the feet you will have to kiss on your way back down"


----------



## suhbehgee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


When I first got my P5N-D I had an Intel P4 641, I was able to get it about the same as yours 3.6ish but by lowering the multi and cranking the FSB up to 1066


Thanks slick,

You think i may have reached my limit? Currently have prime running for 90 min with the following:

FSB: 980
VCORE: 1.525
VNB: 1.4
VHT/VSB: auto

Temps are hitting 57C. Don't want to go past 60, but would like to get to 3.8Ghz.

Think a pencil mod might help?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

it wouldnt hurt. it may help.


----------



## 116969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
Well said. Whose that in the pic? She's so beautiful









Sorry to be off topic, but she's Goo Hara, a singer in the five-girl korean pop group called KARA. Their music is very cheery and they're sort of the underdogs in the kpop scene, making their way and getting popularity very rapidly. =)


----------



## pcnuttie

thanks for the info btw guys there is a bios update and i have been wanting to see if you guys think we really need this at all?

P5N-D BIOS 1204
1. Fix VT function may stop functioning after the system resumes from S3.

Do we really need to update bios or it's not needed?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

do you have issues with your system after standbye/hibernation? If you answer yest than I would say you should update your bios. Otherwise I would say no.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
thanks for the info btw guys there is a bios update and i have been wanting to see if you guys think we really need this at all?

P5N-D BIOS 1204
1. Fix VT function may stop functioning after the system resumes from S3.

Do we really need to update bios or it's not needed?

You don't need it, but sometimes new bios's are better to overclock on, even though it says nothing about overclocking in the release log.

So if you want, try it out and see if you get any further


----------



## suhbehgee

Hey all,

OK, got my system stable at 960fsb and ram at 900. Yes, i'm using a P4. Thanks for all the info. Could have pushed it to 1020 but vcore at idle would be 1.5+ and temps would push 60 at load. Difference between 3.6Ghz and 3.8 wasn't worth it for me.

Question: when i was oc'ing the ram i set the fsb to stock (800) and was able to get the ram to 933. When i try to set the fsb to 960 AND set the ram to 933 the actual ram speed always drops down to 900. If i try to set it anywhere betweeen 900-959 it drops to 900. If i set it 960+ it jumps up to 960 (which my ram won't do). Are there automatic dividers taking hold that i'm not aware of or should i be able to set the FSB and RAM speed to whatever i like when unlinked?

The ram i have is rated at 1.8V. I raised it to 2.15 but it didn't make any difference and i didn't want to push it any more than that. Could i have tried a higher vdimm?

Thanks
suh


----------



## slickwilly

On the page in your BIOS where you set your FSB there should be two options for memory, one gives you the option to run your ram as unlinked, linked.

synced will run your ram at half of the FSB i.e. for a 1600 FSB your ram will run 800mhz.
Linked will give you options to run it at 1 to 1 or 2 to 3 or 4 to 5 synced
(I think, look in your handbook) 1 to 1 will run your ram the same speed as your FSB

synced will run it at half the speed of the FSB i.e. 1600 FSB will get 800 ram

unlinked will let you set your ram manually and not be affected buy the FSB


----------



## suhbehgee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
unlinked will let you set your ram manually and not be affected buy the FSB

You had me second guessing myself for a second. I do have it set to unlinked (went back in to be sure). FSB is set at 960 and the DDR speed is set at 933, but underneath where it says (in grey) "ACTUAL MEM(DDR), MHZ" it stays at 900 unless i punch in 960 for DDR speed at which it jumps to 960 as well.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## slickwilly

then try linked and play with the ratios


----------



## pcnuttie

Ok it's been awhile since this thread hasn't jump started alive, i shall jump start it.. I have considered trying 4ghz but i never had a chance to because i had no water cooler and now i am running a H50 and i had taken considerations of trying to oc higher but i have no clue if our motherboards can really be stable at 4ghz? Any thoughts? What settings should i try? What is the range temps should it be stable in between idle and load? I need some facts and research info from you guys and maybe i can achieve my goal running 4ghz. I am perfectly fine at 3ghz anyhow. Just thought maybe i could try bumping higher clocks?


----------



## Mauser_p5n-D

Probably your not going to hit the 4ghz with this board even with H20-cooling.

I tried everything on this board can boot in windows with 4ghz but can't get it stable. If you want the best overclock you should a P45 Gigabyte or else a other P45 board. If you want the extra pci-e lanes and less overclock get a X48.

Look in the online shop for cheap P45 boards that a refurbished or are on sale with warranty ofcourse .

I just ordered a Asus P5Q Deluxe p45 board because P5N-D is not made for overclocking, i hope hitting 4ghz stable


----------



## go4life

the Deluxe should do you good mauser!
I have had both the P5Q-E and Deluxe that is basically the same motherboard, got 472fsb stable with a Q9550! 472*8.5=4012mhz, so its decent enough! Couldn't get one fsb more than that though, thats why I also bought the Gigabyte P45 UD3P, which I did 500fsb stable with


----------



## haydent

im trying to get my q9650 over 3.8 preferably to 4ghz anyone have this done on this board, or know what could be holding me back ?


----------



## Mauser_p5n-D

The hot NVIDIA chips isn't made for overclocking, dual cores ok but with quadcores you can get into windows 4ghz but never get it stable. Get a P45 board they are the best (of what i've read around internet) overclocking boards.

The P5N-D is a bad overclocker for quads even if you put H20 cooling on it. Before my quadcore i had a dualcore E6400. And my old board 650i (which died) could run a higher clock with the E6400 then the 750i


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haydent* 
im trying to get my q9650 over 3.8 preferably to 4ghz anyone have this done on this board, or know what could be holding me back ?

Hi there!

You might get it at 4ghz, but as mauser said, this is not the best for overclocking quads, but lets give it a shot shall we?









What settings are you using currently?
what settings have you tried, and how are the temps under load?


----------



## slickwilly

haydent, I have doubts that you will be able to achieve 4ghz. with your quad
I tried to get my Q9550 stable to 3.6ghz stable but could not make it, stress testing showed it to be a voltage problem, no matter what I set it to in the BIOS it would drop down to just over 1 volt during a OCCT run

I was water cooling my chip set and everything stayed cool except the CPU temp read from the motherboard sensor, Intel sensor read 10 degrees below what the Asus
software was reporting.

I had a dual core E8400 running 4ghz. on my P5N-D and my Q9550 co will run 3.91ghz.
with low volts on my currant MB a UD3R but alas SLI is no longer an option


----------



## pmurgs

Just ordered myself a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P board today. I can only get my P5N-D with Q9400 stable at 3.1Ghz playing Bad Company 2. It'll do 3.6Ghz with Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare though.
Hopefully the Gigabyte board will let me get close or hit 4Ghz with BC2 as I've read a ton of good things about the gigabyte board. They are end of life, so if any of you have been thinking of switching over, stocks are low and I'm having to import mine from overseas.


----------



## slickwilly

I have three UD3R's bought one new, bought one here, bought one on Ebay

UD3P and UD3R are the same board, P has two PCIe slots R has but one, no SLI unless you can get 
a hacked driver


----------



## gizmoman0

okay guys this is driving me crazy I need some help.
I've got a Q8300 stock 2.5Ghz and P5N-D that won't overclock at all.

I've set all the initial CPU settings as everyone else did such as the autodownclocking off etc. My cpu vid is 2.75 which I've got it set to after doing the pencil mod which worked pretty well. I also have memory voltages (2x2gb ddr2) set accordingly around 2.1 V. I just can't get it to post no matter if I budge from 1333.33 MHz and unlinked ram. I've tried some of the HT, NB voltages but doesnt seem to help. Can someone give me a starting point for voltages? Thanks

Memory timings 4-4-4-15 1T as in data sheet OCZ

Oh and the AI auto overclocking feature does boot into W7 when i use that method so its gotta work with the right settings

My end goal is 3.0 Ghz for Bad Company 2


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I think you need to clarify a little Giz. Theres no way your VID is 2.75 when the max vid for a q8300 is 1.3625V. Im hoping thats a typo and you meant you are able to run @ 2.75 *GHZ*

The AI auto on this board is crap. Never use it as it will never be stable.

What you need to do is a search to find out what most people are able to use for Vcore for an 8300

Try setting your Vcore to 1.3
NB and HT to 1.4

BTW what are you temps and what type of cooling are you using?

Better yet, use the user CP and fill out ur system info. This helps us help u.


----------



## gizmoman0

woops I meant 1.275 Vcore. Its now set at around 1.3 to reach 1.275-1.28. I tried NB and HT at 1.4 and it takes about 30 resets to even post so i can rush into the bios to change everything back...


----------



## gizmoman0

sig


----------



## haydent

yeah, i had a q9550 before this q9650, wasnt as good. id get one of the intel chipset boards but im running 275gtx sli. tough choice between that and sli 275 low cpu clock .

ive tried all kinds of settings and even had trouble recently even running 3.8 and had to drop back to 3.7

maybe i sell my 275's and get the intel board, i found local (AUS) supplier of EP45-DS4 is this as good as the boards mentioned ??


----------



## pmurgs

That board looks very similar to the Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P I ordered. The GA-EP45-DS4 I could not find anywhere in stock in my country when I looked. I think it's a slightly older board than the one I've ordered.

If you can get the UD3P over the DS4, I'd go with the UD3P which I think is newer, as there is a huge thread on these forums about overclocking the UD3 boards which makes this long P5N-D thread look short.

You also loose nvidia SLI option with these Gigabyte boards, but I switched over to ATi a while ago, so I'm keen to go crossfire with two 5850's.

Otherwise the DS4 is probably also a very good board for overclocking, but I'm just guessing here. Anyone else know anything about the DS4?


----------



## haydent

can i get some idea what im likely to get out of a q9650 in one of these P45 boards ?


----------



## haydent

hi all, heres some pics of my solution to the sli P5N-D setup covering the sata ports. ive run both 8800gts sli and now gtx275 sli. the later are bigger and cover all ports, but the 8800 only covered 1. anyway thats not important, as i found a cheap and effective way to free them all up.

Its a PCI-X Riser Adapter


















http://www.darkwire.com.au/html/pci_...nders.html#PCI

basically it lift the second card up high enough to access all sata ports. ive fixed the card in with 2x motherboard risers. this screws in and supports the 2nd card plating from below , as well as allowing a screw to be put in the top thread hole and fix the card in place. (pictured) they actually have a thinner thread on top as compared with below, so they wont screw right into each other. but this is fine as it makes it just the right height anyway


----------



## AdvanSuper

I think I'm doing it wrong...... Just built this system out
P5N-D
x2 2GB Corsair DDR2 800
BFG GTX 260 OC Maxcore
Intel Q9400

And this is my 3DMarl 06 score...


----------



## pmurgs

AdvanSuper, your cpu is running at 2ghz in your images, but it's a 2.66Ghz chip. My bet is you have that "speed step thingy" enabled in your bios, that slows down your cpu when its not working hard to save power. If you want to overclock or benchmark your pc, I suggest you disable it.

Regarding my pc and seeking to OC more for BC2 that I've previously mentioned. While I'm waiting for my new Gigabyte motherboard to arrive, I've been trying to eek more out of my P5N-D. Seems BC2 runs a lot more stable if I push the NB voltage up. At 1.48V my Q9400 seems stable at 3.36Ghz. I'm trying 3.52Ghz now and will bump the NB up another notch or two if its not stable. My HT is at 1.4 and SB is on auto. My cpu is just hitting 52 degrees on the hottest core with Prime95 small test so I'm hoping I have a lot more room left to push it with my new motherboard when it arrives.


----------



## AdvanSuper

DOH.... Let me take a look. I thought it was disabled.

How about the low GPU score though? My single got around the same thing


----------



## AdvanSuper

Nope it was disabled... Should I uninstall this Asus AI Suite thing??


----------



## pmurgs

YES! Get rid of that Asus software junk.

I don't know about your gpu score, I havent owned a NVidia card since the 6800GT.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I can't overclock right now... Just tried a bit and the stock cooler is just ****. Gonna leave it on auto/stock until I get my AC Freezer cooler. Cores are idling between 49-51c with no load....

I think it might be that software that is screwing up my score who knows... Should I disable enhanced C1E?

What settings do you have for that 3.28Ghz clock?


----------



## pmurgs

AdvanSuper, yeah, with those temps, I wouldnt try to oc much. You'll need a decent cpu cooler to get a decent increase in speed out of your cpu.

For 3.28Ghz, Im using 1.4v HT, 1.48v NB, SB on auto, Vcore on 1.362v. Ram is unlinked and timings set manually in the bios. Make sure you set your ram timings and voltage manually with this board in the bios.

I find 1.4v on the NB works fine most of the time, just a game like Bad Company 2 which uses all 4 cores to the fullest, seems to need a higher NB voltage. I been able to get 3.6Ghz in the past out of my cpu when playing a game like COD4:Modern Warfare with the above settings. But thats a pretty much single core game.

Update: Seems 3.52Ghz isn't stable for me. Passed an hour of prime95 small, but then did a spontaneous reboot half an hour later when just browsing websites. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I figured out my heat issue.... Was that stupid optional NB fan I put on idle is around 40-44c now...


----------



## pmurgs

I have the optional NB fan on my NB, but with my cpu cooler, the NB fan doesnt cause problems. NB runs pretty hot on this board, so you might want to consider putting it back on when you install a custom cpu cooler.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmurgs*


I have the optional NB fan on my NB, but with my cpu cooler, the NB fan doesnt cause problems. NB runs pretty hot on this board, so you might want to consider putting it back on when you install a custom cpu cooler.


Yeah that's why I put it on in the first place due to it getting hot. It'll go back on when I get my cooler.


----------



## Zig-Zag

What's the max temp on this board?


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmurgs*


For 3.28Ghz, Im using 1.4v HT, 1.48v NB, SB on auto, Vcore on 1.362v.










That *vcore* is too high for 3.28GHz OC. Is the vdroop that bad with that mobo? When stress testing are you able to see how much the vcore drops at 100% load? If so, what is it


----------



## AdvanSuper

Anyone have an issue with putting the PC to sleep? It's not Windows it worked flawlessly on my AMD setup with the same version of Windows 7.

Edit:Fixed...


----------



## AdvanSuper

Okay this is my current setup with Intel and SLI









And this is with my AMD setup and running a single GTX 260









I know the clocks on the Intel proc are down due to the mobo settings and I can't fix that until I get my AC Freezer. However shouldn't my GPU score be higher since it's in SLI??


----------



## pmurgs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*









That *vcore* is too high for 3.28GHz OC. Is the vdroop that bad with that mobo? When stress testing are you able to see how much the vcore drops at 100% load? If so, what is it










Yes, this mobo has quite a lot of vdroop. No LLC option.

It's at 1.328 when I check with CPU-Z. I've pushed my Vcore in the bios up to 1.39X and CPU-Z reports it as 1.362X, but that hasnt helped stability. Hasn't made it worse either.

I have a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P board on its way to me at the moment, so I'll hopefully soon be leaving this P5N-D in the dust.


----------



## psyckosis386

Hey guys, 
I just got this board and I am trying to get it to flash to the newest bios (1301) but when I boot into bios and select the asus flash thing in tools, it can't find my bios on the usb flash drive. the flash drive is formatted to fat32, the bios is saved on it as 1301.bin. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Great thread, even though this board is not great for oc'ing. My folding rig runs this board. I will post some numbers when i get home from law school.


----------



## haydent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyckosis386*


Hey guys, 
I just got this board and I am trying to get it to flash to the newest bios (1301) but when I boot into bios and select the asus flash thing in tools, it can't find my bios on the usb flash drive. the flash drive is formatted to fat32, the bios is saved on it as 1301.bin. what am I doing wrong?


you can flash from windows with the asus update app. try that

i also just swapped out my P5N-D for a GA-EP45-UD3P, man the settings. its great, a really great board. so many features.

plus im running sli with a simple patch, even though its a crossfire only board !!


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Great pencil mod. With this my vcore actually goes up under load on my q8200 folding rig. nice guide as well


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Running my q8200 at FSB 1600 on 1.387vcore, 1.36 nb, 1.38 ht, and 1.5 sb


----------



## AdvanSuper

Hitting 2.9/3.0Ghz with these settings and multiplier at 7.5 on my Q9400.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neosyoshiran*


Q9400 to 3.2 ghz

VCore Voltage: 1.36V
DRAM Voltage: autoV
HT Voltage: 1.44 V
NB Chipset Voltage: 1.44 V
SB Chipset Voltage: 1.52 V

Memory linked FSB 1600 Mem 800


----------



## turnedmyworld

can somebody help my overclock my mobo/cpu? Im at total noob so a list of suggested settings would do wonders for me. Im trying to run 3 screens and my cpu cant keep up with my sli config. my system is:

Asus p5n-D (obviously)
intel core2quad q9400 2.66ghz 1333fsb and 6mb L2
4 gigs of DDR2 667mhz. 1 gig per stick. timings 5,5,5,15

My goal is to get it running at 3.2ghz but 3.0 would be fine to. I just want it stable. Can somebody post some settings for me to try out? Please be sure to included what to set my fsb to and mem ddr mhz (option below fsb speed) as i have no idea what to set those at either. Thanks!

*Update: I managed to OC my Q9400 to 2.96. I left all the voltages on auto and was just adjusting the FSB. Problem is I cant get my board to post past 1480 FSB. Would adjusting the voltages fix this? If so which ones? Also ive been reading as much as I can about overclocking this board and chip. From what I understand it could be my 677mhz RAM thats holding me back. Is that true? Would upping to 800mhz allow me to up the FSB further? Right now I have it unlinked and set at 667mhz. Thanks for any help.*


----------



## AdvanSuper

Try what I did above.. I haven't ran stress tests or stability tests yet but the rig is stable in games so far.


----------



## turnedmyworld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
Try what I did above.. I haven't ran stress tests or stability tests yet but the rig is stable in games so far.

I saw you had the same mobo/cpu combo as me so I actually tried your numbers first before attempting my own OC. But my board wouldnt post with them







. The problem im having is pushing the fsb any higher than 1480. Does adjusting the voltages help push the fsb further or help the board post at a higher fsb?

For the overclock I have now all the voltages set to auto, mem unlinked and set to 667, fsb at 1480. My Q9400 is at 2.96ghz now. I ran a prime95 torture test on it for a few hours and it was stable but im still hoping to get it into the 3.2 area. Any other tricks I can try?


----------



## AdvanSuper

It could be the memory limiting you I'd wait for someone else to chime in on that though.

You adjusted all the voltages accordingly and manually set the timing for the memory and it's voltage?


----------



## pmurgs

Make sure you have your ram set to 'unlinked' in the bios, and you have entered your ram timings and voltage manually.

There is a ton of information in this long thread, so if you take the time to read it, you really will know a lot about your P5N-D.


----------



## turnedmyworld

I have entered my ram timings manually. 5,5,5,15. But I left all the advanced timings on outo (the bottom half of the page). I havnt entered my ram voltage manually though. So im gonna give that a try. I assume its DRAM voltage in the voltage control correct? Im hoping this helps push it further cuz I know it can handle it and still be stable. Under my stress test my CPU never hit above 53c at full load. 40c at idle.

*UPDATE:
So I set my ram voltage in the DRAM section under voltage control. Thing is my ram is supposed to be at 1.8v and the lowest option I have is 1.85. Will this be ok long term or will I end up buring my ram? Its running cool as I have heat spreaders installed and an antec 900 case so I have plent of cooling. But after setting my ram voltage to 1.85 I was able to get my fsb up to 1575mhz! Running my q9400 @ 3.15GHz. Only thing im concerned about is I set my vCore to 1.35v in the bios but cpu-z shows it at 1.376v. Is this normal? Will it burn up my chip? I ran a prime95 torture test for a few hours and everything was fine. No crashes and temps got up to 57c at full load. Not too bad. Let me know if I should reduce some of the voltages or if what I have them at are safe. *


----------



## AdvanSuper

For some reason my memory now is only showing "Actual Rate (or something of the sort) 750Mhz" where did my 50Mhz go? I'm on my netbook right now I will post up more info after running some stress/stability tetst.

Would it have anything to do with Bank Cycle Time? It was on 22 before now it's on 21 in CPU-Z.


----------



## haydent

its normal, maybe im not sure why but its normal.


----------



## pmurgs

turnedmyworld, regarding your vcore, i would trust cpu-z, and I assume it reading more in cpu-z than the bios because you did the pencil mod? if so, that is probably still a safe vcore, but if I was you, i'd try lower it a notch or two.
I dont know much about dram voltage. I would guess 1.85 is fine and unlikely to damage your ram.

Can you please put your pc specs into your profile on this board.

Advansuper
Im not sure exactly why, but when running unlinked, depending on the fsb you select, your ram speed is altered. It will jump around 750 to 800, depending on the fsb you select. I think it has something to do with the fsb/memory dividers.
You can see this in the bios, when you change the fsb. You can always try selecting a higher memory speed and see what that gives you. I would first get your fsb and cpu overclock stable to a level your happy with, before trying to make your memory run faster, as oc'ing your memory adds one more variable to the mix that can complicate things.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Seems to be a decent amount of vdroop. I have my vcore set to 1.3625 and it's going down to 1.328. Should I up the vcore a bit or are there other settings I should look into?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmurgs*


Advansuper
Im not sure exactly why, but when running unlinked, depending on the fsb you select, your ram speed is altered. It will jump around 750 to 800, depending on the fsb you select. I think it has something to do with the fsb/memory dividers.
You can see this in the bios, when you change the fsb. You can always try selecting a higher memory speed and see what that gives you. I would first get your fsb and cpu overclock stable to a level your happy with, before trying to make your memory run faster, as oc'ing your memory adds one more variable to the mix that can complicate things.


Hmmm well I did put the FSB to 1601 to run at exactly 3.2Ghz possibly affected the RAM Mhz. I doubt I will be overclocking the memory just want it at 800Mhz.

Edit: I put the FSB back to 1600 memory is now at 800Mhz.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Alright....

This is what happened when I tried running 3.4Ghz... 0/1st core died all others kept working.

Code:



Code:


[Sun Jun 20 06:18:39 2010]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Sun Jun 20 06:34:14 2010]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Sun Jun 20 06:49:50 2010]
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
[Sun Jun 20 07:06:08 2010]
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
[Sun Jun 20 07:21:15 2010]
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4970703125, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Sun Jun 20 07:36:43 2010]
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Sun Jun 20 07:52:54 2010]
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
[Sun Jun 20 08:10:04 2010]
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
[Sun Jun 20 08:25:19 2010]
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
[Sun Jun 20 08:42:16 2010]
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
[Sun Jun 20 08:57:42 2010]
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
[Sun Jun 20 09:15:26 2010]
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
[Sun Jun 20 09:31:50 2010]
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!

First core died off very early all other cores kept working until I stopped the test after waking up. Using these settings

Q9400 to 3.4 ghz

VCore Voltage: 1.36V
DRAM Voltage: 2.01V
HT Voltage: 1.44 V
NB Chipset Voltage: 1.44 V
SB Chipset Voltage: 1.52 V

Memory linked FSB 1700 Mem 1000

I'm running DDR2 1066... Someone stated that he G.Skill blue sticks work and I just so happened to have 2x 2GB sticks from my previous AMD build.


----------



## pmurgs

I assume thats a prime95 log. Which prime95 type test did you run.

I would downclock your ram to 800mhz or below, while you try get your cpu/fsb stable. I also have 1066 ram, but only run it at 800 in my board when overclocking it. Take the overclocked ram out of the equation, by running it at standard speed for now. Once you have a stable fsb/cpu overclock, then play with seeing how fast this board will let you run your ram. This board cannot handle memory running at 1066mhz, although one user got his as high at 1040mhz.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I changed some things around...

Q9400 to 3.4 ghz

VCore Voltage: 1.368V -
DRAM Voltage: 2.01V - _same_
HT Voltage: 1.44 V - _same_
NB Chipset Voltage: 1.44 V - _same_
SB Chipset Voltage: 1.52 V - _set to auto_

Memory linked FSB 1700 Mem 850

Ran stable for nearly 6 hours then I got this.


----------



## pmurgs

You didn't tell me what type of prime95 test you ran.

Here are some quotes from the GA-EP45-UDP (range of gigabyte boards) thread I saved. They might help in tracking down where you need to fiddle.

Quote:



Generally if Prime95 Smalls crashes the system or causes BSOD, vCore is too low. If one of the cores fails then NB or one of the reference voltages is too low. Obviously if Prime Blend fails the NB is too low or DRAM is not stable.



Quote:



If you fail small FFTs, then yes, it is your CPU.



Quote:



Small is CPU only, useless for overall system stability checking though, as you can pass small ffts & be ridiculously unstable still.



Quote:



Blend or Large are ridiculously sensitive to GTL stuff, FSB stability (will lock up the system or error), or NB instability, that's why i'm focusing on it so much.
Most people think of Blend for RAM, but while it does test that, it's a much better test of FSB/NB stability (at least while its running the large calculations).


----------



## AdvanSuper

3.4Ghz
Vcore - 1.44v ~ after some reading a good amount of people said 1.44v is acceptable due to vdroop.
NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v
SB 1.52v
Mem 2.05v - 5-5-5-15
FSB 1700 - Mem 850Mhz

Passed 20 passes on LinX and then 50 passes. Will run Prime95 again when I leave my house today.



















The prime test I did was a blend test and it appeared to stop in the 192k+ range when it was unstable. LinX stopped a few times as well then I upped the vcore and it passed fine.


----------



## AdvanSuper

12 hours then fail... Blend test.










Settings are the same as above post.


----------



## slickwilly

If anyone is water cooling their rig and might be interested in a chip set block
take a look at this thread, I am no longer using it as I have gone i7 1366, so it and the motherboard are just taking up space in my closet
The cost would be what ever USPS flat rate is for the small cube box

If interested shot me a PM


----------



## Jelah

Hey guys, having some trouble with this board, finally got the new bios, but temps are still a bit wonky, coretemp/real temp showing 26ÂºC Bios is showing more like 46ÂºC, is this a known issue with this board? Ive remounted twice and it didnt make a difference, im using a Ven-X and E8500 Stock. Can i trust the temps realtemp/coretemp are showing over the bios temp?


----------



## wazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Hey guys, having some trouble with this board, finally got the new bios, but temps are still a bit wonky, coretemp/real temp showing 26ÂºC Bios is showing more like 46ÂºC, is this a known issue with this board? Ive remounted twice and it didnt make a difference, im using a Ven-X and E8500 Stock. Can i trust the temps realtemp/coretemp are showing over the bios temp?

your temps should be fine.. mine show mid to upper 50's in the bios, but under speed fan and coretemp i show 33/31c so you should be good.


----------



## Chadm

Hey guys, yet another newbie. I'm not new to overclocking, but new to the forum... and after reading this thread, starting to wonder if buying this board was one of my better decisions...

If anyone has played around on this board with a Q8300 or Q9650 I'd like to hear from you and share ideas / findings.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chadm* 
Hey guys, yet another newbie. I'm not new to overclocking, but new to the forum... and after reading this thread, starting to wonder if buying this board was one of my better decisions...

If anyone has played around on this board with a Q8300 or Q9650 I'd like to hear from you and share ideas / findings.

Havent overclocked a quad with it, but i suggest you do the pencil mod because the vdroop with this board is huge.


----------



## Chadm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chadm* 
Hey guys, yet another newbie. I'm not new to overclocking, but new to the forum... and after reading this thread, starting to wonder if buying this board was one of my better decisions...

If anyone has played around on this board with a Q8300 or Q9650 I'd like to hear from you and share ideas / findings.

OK, so last night I had a play around with my Q8300 2.5GHz (333MHz x 7.5), and I was nicely suprised. I perhaps was not able to go quite as high as some on here, but I liked the preliminary results.

First of all I unlinked the memory so as to keep it at 400/800MHz, and started increasing the FSB manually. Without changing anything else at all, I got the bus up to 375MHz x 7.5 = 1500 FSB & 2.8GHz, which from reading earlier posts about the FSB in the forum seems pretty high, especially considering I have left the memory timings and all voltages on Auto. Obviously on the advice given it would be foolish not to at least monitor the voltages, but the system was stable on Auto and CPU voltage reported by CPU-Z was 1.280v. Temps were a little high at between 40C and 50C, but barely fluctuated even under load.

I would like to get the FSB past 375MHz before I go and replace the RAM with some new 1066MHz Kingston HyperX that I just got. Is my current FSB being dictated by my processor? Or my voltages? Or FSB hole / strap? Or something else?

FSB 1550 (387.5MHz) and 1600 (400MHz) both fail to post past the BIOS. I also played around with increasing CPU voltage to 1.300v and 1.325v (chip max 1.362v) to try to get 1550/1600 but neither of those settings made any difference either so I reverted back to Auto.

Suggestions welcome.

PS. Pencil mod noted Jelah, cheers


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chadm* 
OK, so last night I had a play around with my Q8300 2.5GHz (333MHz x 7.5), and I was nicely suprised. I perhaps was not able to go quite as high as some on here, but I liked the preliminary results.

First of all I unlinked the memory so as to keep it at 400/800MHz, and started increasing the FSB manually. Without changing anything else at all, I got the bus up to 375MHz x 7.5 = 1500 FSB & 2.8GHz, which from reading earlier posts about the FSB in the forum seems pretty high, especially considering I have left the memory timings and all voltages on Auto. Obviously on the advice given it would be foolish not to at least monitor the voltages, but the system was stable on Auto and CPU voltage reported by CPU-Z was 1.280v. Temps were a little high at between 40C and 50C, but barely fluctuated even under load.

I would like to get the FSB past 375MHz before I go and replace the RAM with some new 1066MHz Kingston HyperX that I just got. Is my current FSB being dictated by my processor? Or my voltages? Or FSB hole / strap? Or something else?

FSB 1550 (387.5MHz) and 1600 (400MHz) both fail to post past the BIOS. I also played around with increasing CPU voltage to 1.300v and 1.325v (chip max 1.362v) to try to get 1550/1600 but neither of those settings made any difference either so I reverted back to Auto.

Suggestions welcome.

PS. Pencil mod noted Jelah, cheers









Try increasing your HT and NB voltages a bit and see if that helps, do you know what the voltage is in cpu-z or hardware monitor when you set it to 1.325/1.300? Before i pencil modded mine, it wouldn't go past 1.28 so you might be stuck at a low voltage as well.


----------



## StonedGrasshopper

Hi!

Rig: 
Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 700w
Asus P5N-D
C2D e6750 @ 2,66ghz + ZALMAN 9700nt led
Hynix 2x2gb pc6400 800mhz
GeForce 9600gt
http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/2851/cimg4849.jpg

idle:
realtemp ~35c 1400rpm
bios 33c 2800rpm

load:
~55c 1400rpm http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/1771/loadx8fan35.png
~50c 2200rpm http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7900/loadx8fan60.png

BIOS settings:
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/8718/bios1n.jpg
http://img69.imageshack.us/i/bios2lk.jpg/

I'm quite new to oc but i was wondering how much can i oc my e6750 with this zalman 9700. It seems to be quite cool with stock settings. I cant find the right voltages and latency for my hynix memory from anywhere. All i can say that this memory had been oc'd to 900mhz by the previous owner at some point with the same mobo. Also this mobo has all these energy saving options and so on. Can i still use them and still oc?

If someone could give me some values for the voltages and everything else needed, then i would be thankful.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StonedGrasshopper* 
Hi!

Rig:
Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 700w
Asus P5N-D
C2D e6750 @ 2,66ghz + ZALMAN 9700nt led
Hynix 2x2gb pc6400 800mhz
GeForce 9600gt
http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/2851/cimg4849.jpg

idle:
realtemp ~35c 1400rpm
bios 33c 2800rpm

load:
~55c 1400rpm http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/1771/loadx8fan35.png
~50c 2200rpm http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7900/loadx8fan60.png

BIOS settings:
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/8718/bios1n.jpg
http://img69.imageshack.us/i/bios2lk.jpg/

I'm quite new to oc but i was wondering how much can i oc my e6750 with this zalman 9700. It seems to be quite cool with stock settings. I cant find the right voltages and latency for my hynix memory from anywhere. All i can say that this memory had been oc'd to 900mhz by the previous owner at some point with the same mobo. Also this mobo has all these energy saving options and so on. Can i still use them and still oc?

If someone could give me some values for the voltages and everything else needed, then i would be thankful.









Voltages are kind of trial and error, if you bsod when your upping your fsb, try bumping the V-core, if that doesnt help, bump the NB/HT volts. Cant really tell you what voltages to use because every chip and board is a bit different. As for your temps, they are a little high for my taste, i like to stay in the 40's under load. But intel says 71ÂºC Is the max temp for that chip.


----------



## Chadm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Try increasing your HT and NB voltages a bit and see if that helps, do you know what the voltage is in cpu-z or hardware monitor when you set it to 1.325/1.300? Before i pencil modded mine, it wouldn't go past 1.28 so you might be stuck at a low voltage as well.


I'll give that a try, thanks. I've been reading widely and have found people pushing 500MHz bus so I'm _hoping_ I'm in a hole and 375MHz isn't going to be my max. Although that may well have been with an under-clocked Core 2 Duo... And I'm using a quad... And to be fair the P5N-D is only certified to 333MHz so I don't really think I'm going to get anywhere near 500MHz. But still, no harm in trying!

Hold that thought! My Q9650 has just arrived!!! Right, so that's the Q8300 out the window when I get home. I'll let you know how I get on with the beast! I'm expecting 3.4GHz out of it at minimum, based on the Q8300's FSB. Watch this space.

*Generic question*: If you can achieve the same clock speed by reducing the multi and increasing the bus higher as you can by simply increasing the bus on the standard multi, which is preferable in terms of performance?


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chadm*


*Generic question*: If you can achieve the same clock speed by reducing the multi and increasing the bus higher as you can by simply increasing the bus on the standard multi, which is preferable in terms of performance?


Some chips prefer lower multipliers. If you get to the point where your chip wont go any higher at the highest multi, then thats when you should try bringing the multiplier down a bit then raising the fsb to try and get a higher core speed.


----------



## Chadm

Sooo... Before throwing my new Q9650 in, I had a bit more of a play with the Q8300. I noted the voltages in CPU-Z... At both 1.300v and 1.325v in BIOS the CPU-Z reading stayed at the original 1.280v. I had to go to 1.350v before the voltage in CPU-Z increased, and even then it only went up to 1.312v. Is that the notorious vdroop that get's mentioned so frequently?

Not wanting to go higher in the BIOS, I left it at that (would I be safe to go higher in BIOS?), and increased the FSB and some of the other voltages, in line with what someone else managed with the same CPU. I managed to clock it up to 3.1GHz, using 1666FSB and 416MHz bus. I increased HT to 1.54v and NB to 1.44v. It booted up and ran 3DMark. Not having an hour to do a proper load test, I then increased the FSB again, up to 1800/450. It booted into Windows OK at 3.4GHz, but unfortunately wasn't up to a benchmark. I would have tried a bit harder with the BIOS settings were it not for a shiny new Q9650 waiting patiently in the ranks.

I swapped in the Q9650 next. I instantly overclocked it to the same known-stable level as the previous Q8300 (1500/375), giving me just short of 3.4GHz from the off. As expected, this ran just fine, and a good 10-15 degrees cooler than the Q8300 as well. It blasted through 3DMark and breezed through a couple of hours on GTA4 with VERY high settings without a single stutter or glitch. I'm going to give it a few days run-in time on those settings now and then have a tinker to see what stable FSB I can get out of it. I'll update again when I've ramped up the power and seen what this thing is really capable of.


----------



## Chadm

Oh, and if anyone want's to buy one of two Q8300's that I have available...

One has been used for about a week, the other has been opened but not used. The overclocking settings for them have been reported on here by me in the last few days if someone wanted an easy overclock. Looking at eBay, they're going for in the region of Â£130. I'm only after Â£100 each, and they're retail boxed with the original docs and Intel heatsink & fan. PM me in the next few days if you're interested, or I'll see what I can get on eBay.

PS. I don't know if it's against forum rules to offer items for sale on here. So if it is... Sorry, just let me know and it won't happen again.


----------



## StonedGrasshopper

So i've disabled all that i wont need for overclocking and set the voltage for ram to 1.8 and timing to 6-6-6-12. The previous owner of the board and ram said that the hynix ram would oc to 900mhz. So what settings would you suggest for the ram to start with? I should use unlinked right? Where should i start with voltages? If i would like to take this to 3,2ghz at first so what would i need to do?


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



using 1666FSB and 416MHz bus. I increased HT to 1.54v and NB to 1.44v. It booted up and ran 3DMark. Not having an hour to do a proper load test, I then increased the FSB again, up to 1800/450. It booted into Windows OK at 3.4GHz, but unfortunately wasn't up to a benchmark. I would have tried a bit harder with the BIOS settings were it not for a shiny new Q9650 waiting patiently in the ranks.


Are you sure you need that much voltage? I was running at 1700 with 1.32ht/nb or 1.34 or something. I dont know if it was 100% stable, but gamed with if for a few hours with no issues.

Sounds exactly the same as my board, had a hard time getting over 1.28vcore before pencil mod.


----------



## StonedGrasshopper

I have it to 3,2 ghz and the temps stay with in the same range as stock almost.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StonedGrasshopper*


So i've disabled all that i wont need for overclocking and set the voltage for ram to 1.8 and timing to 6-6-6-12. The previous owner of the board and ram said that the hynix ram would oc to 900mhz. So what settings would you suggest for the ram to start with? I should use unlinked right? Where should i start with voltages? If i would like to take this to 3,2ghz at first so what would i need to do?



To OC your ram find out what the stock timings are, 
should be listed in CPU-z

and bump them up say 1 notch to start with so if they are 4,4,4, 12 2T
set them to 5,5,5, 15 2T and maybe 1.9 volts


----------



## Rabiez

Why the hell can I not clock my q9400 2.66ghz quad past 3.2ghz!!!? I want to hit at least 3.6 considering I have the cooler and plenty of fans in my case. As soon as I hit over 1600 on my FSB it will not boot windows 7. Please help me!

Vcore-3.625
NB-1.48
HT-1.48
Sb-1.5


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rabiez*


Why the hell can I not clock my q9400 2.66ghz quad past 3.2ghz!!!? I want to hit at least 3.6 considering I have the cooler and plenty of fans in my case. As soon as I hit over 1600 on my FSB it will not boot windows 7. Please help me!

Vcore-3.625
NB-1.48
HT-1.48
Sb-1.5











VCORE AT 3.625






























I hope you mean 1.625, and thats even thats high..

You might have hit a FSB hole, try bumping it a bit higher and see if it will boot, i got mine up to 1950 at one point, stable enough to run Super pi 1m a few times, but couldn't get it to pass 32m. Ran completely stable at 1700 with 1.34ish on both the NB and HTT (not even sure if i needed that much, just boosted it up there and it worked so i didn't bother trying to bring it down)

Keep an eye on HW monitor and make sure your cpu voltage is even close to where you think it is, before i pencil modded mine, i couldnt get it past 1.28 no matter what i set in bios.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rabiez*


Why the hell can I not clock my q9400 2.66ghz quad past 3.2ghz!!!? I want to hit at least 3.6 considering I have the cooler and plenty of fans in my case. As soon as I hit over 1600 on my FSB it will not boot windows 7. Please help me!

Vcore-3.625
NB-1.48
HT-1.48
Sb-1.5











Also, welcome to the forum! You should post your rig in your signature so we can help ya out a bit more. If you dont know how, just go to User CP, and scroll down to System Information - Add System.


----------



## Rabiez

Yes, I did mean 1.3625... what a goof. I have adjust the FSB and voltages so much and still, no result. Did you do this with a Q9400 or something that was similiar. Sucks, just spent money on a Nactua DH-14 and im not even utilizing it.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rabiez* 
Yes, I did mean 1.625... what a goof. I have adjust the FSB and voltages so much and still, no result. Did you do this with a Q9400 or something that was similiar. Sucks, just spent money on a Nactua DH-14 and im not even utilizing it.

No, i did it with an e8500, you should drop the multiplier down to the lowest possible, then just raise the fsb, increasing HTT/ NB volts to find the highest FSB you can hit with the board.


----------



## go4life

Rabiez, this motherboard has plenty of FSB holes, so try do raise it to like 1700 or something and see if it will post at that, try it with a lower multiplier so you are sure that its the motherboard and not the cpu


----------



## Rabiez

Ive tried to lower the multiplier and raise the bus. I have tried all of these things. Do I have to raise the ram votage even though it is unlinked? This really sucks. I don't know what to do. The cpu is great. All 4 cores run ice cold until I hit 1600. Then it boots up fine and when it gets to the windows7 start up screen it reboots before i get to the desktop.


----------



## Rabiez

Ok... this is starting to seems like a windows problem now. When I raise the speed it shows up in my bios and on the self test. It seems like Windows 7 is rebooting when I overclock past 3.2 ghz. Anybody have any ideas on how I could fix this?


----------



## eggybacon

Hi Guys, needing some help overclocking my Intel Q8200 on my P5N-D. i have been able to change the FSB and when booting, the bios says 2.8 (which is what im trying to get it too) would much prefer 3.0-3.2 but just want it to work. keep getting boot error when booting OC'd, when i reset to default, there is no problem!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rabiez* 
Ive tried to lower the multiplier and raise the bus. I have tried all of these things. Do I have to raise the ram votage even though it is unlinked? This really sucks. I don't know what to do. The cpu is great. All 4 cores run ice cold until I hit 1600. Then it boots up fine and when it gets to the windows7 start up screen it reboots before i get to the desktop.

Rabiez how much DRAM voltage are you running?
You will need more than stock with all four ram slots filled
Have you tried OCing with only 1 stick in the board?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eggybacon* 
Hi Guys, needing some help overclocking my Intel Q8200 on my P5N-D. i have been able to change the FSB and when booting, the bios says 2.8 (which is what im trying to get it too) would much prefer 3.0-3.2 but just want it to work. keep getting boot error when booting OC'd, when i reset to default, there is no problem!

Need more info, are you able to boot in to the BIOS with it OCed or does it
not boot up at all
i.e. will it boot to BIOS, will it boot the the self test screen,
will it boot to the windows log in then crash


----------



## eggybacon

Hi im working on getting it sorted, im having trouble because the voltages are all set on auto, can anybody tell me the stock voltages for the Intel Q8200 please, this would be a great help!


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eggybacon* 
Hi im working on getting it sorted, im having trouble because the voltages are all set on auto, can anybody tell me the stock voltages for the Intel Q8200 please, this would be a great help!

Volts for every chip is different, to find out what your chip needs to run at stock open CoreTemp, it will display the "VID" of your chip, this is the voltage needed to run stock


----------



## eggybacon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Volts for every chip is different, to find out what your chip needs to run at stock open CoreTemp, it will display the "VID" of your chip, this is the voltage needed to run stock


















Brilliant thankyou, what about the northbridge etc voltages??


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eggybacon* 
Brilliant thankyou, what about the northbridge etc voltages??

I can't remember what i was using, my P5N-D was returned because the temp sensors were messed up, but for a quick and dirty OC you could try

NB 1.44v
HT 1.44v
SB Auto or 1.5

Every board is different though, so you might not need that much voltage for a higher FSB. I also would suggest you take a look at the p5n-d pencil mod, makes vcore a little more stable, and gets rid of the vdrop.


----------



## go4life

To you people that give me rep here, thanks a lot! But please put your name on the rep







cheers guys, and keep on posting!


----------



## SLICKRICK211

Just got a P5N-D and a Q9550 2.8GHz and want to OC. Any advice? I want to push at least 3.6GHz. Thanks.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SLICKRICK211* 
Just got a P5N-D and a Q9550 2.8GHz and want to OC. Any advice? I want to push at least 3.6GHz. Thanks.

Try this with your multiplier at max (8.5).

Vcore 1.38v
NB 1.36v
HT 1.38v
SB 1.5v

Should get you far, just increase to like 3.2ghz first, then 3.3ghz, 3.4ghz and so on until you find max stable!


----------



## treetop

BIOs updated

vcore 1.51v
NB: 1.44v
HT: 1.44v
SB: Auto
Multiplier: 9x
FSB: 1600

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1351771

----------------------------
IntelBurnTest v2.50
Created by AgentGOD
----------------------------

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6700 @ 2.66GHz
Clock Speed: 4.00 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 4
Total System Memory: 8190 MB

Stress Level: Standard (1024 MB)
Testing started on 8/18/2010 11:43:41 AM
Time (s)Speed (GFlops)Result
[11:44:28] 39.41022.68183.507464e-002
[11:45:14] 39.45122.65783.507464e-002
[11:46:00] 39.24622.77643.507464e-002
[11:46:46] 39.59522.57573.507464e-002
[11:47:32] 39.42722.67203.507464e-002
Testing ended on 8/18/2010 11:47:32 AM
Test Result: Success.
----------------------------

REALTEMP said it got to 74c 74c 72c 71c during the test

and idles @ 40 40 36 36

***UPDATE

----------------------------
IntelBurnTest v2.50
Created by AgentGOD
----------------------------

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6700 @ 2.66GHz
Clock Speed: 4.00 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 4
Total System Memory: 8190 MB

Stress Level: High (2048 MB)
Testing started on 8/18/2010 12:33:06 PM
Time (s)Speed (GFlops)Result
[12:35:04] 103.26425.59013.747438e-002
[12:37:00] 103.05425.64223.747438e-002

System froze on this test.

any suggestions?

Is this setup a 3.6 clock or 4.0 ghz clock my system says 4.0 in my computer but cpuid says 3.6


----------



## Marke

Thinking about buying this board from local Compusa for $79.95 to run a Q8400

Would this be a good choice for stability and to do a little over clocking or are there some other boards that maybe I should look at ?


----------



## slickwilly

Welcome to OCN Marke, To answer your question best I have some for you
1. What type of video card or cards will you be using?
2. what kind of OC do you hope to achieve

The P5N-D is a respectable board, but it does have a feew limitations, most notably
is it will not run ram faster than 1000mhz. and another is that 4 pin CPU power plug


----------



## Marke

Thanks for the reply

My video card is a 9800 GT As far as OCing the thing I'm not trying to push it to the limits just want to bump it up a little bit

My situation is this have a Dell Vostro 400 and grabbed a deal off Craigs list on a Q8400 for a quick cheap upgrade only to find that Dell made 2 versions of the Vostro 400 and mine happens to be the one that don't support Quads
So now i need to upgrade the Mother board but the Dell case is a micro ATX
been searching a for a few days and can't seem to nail down a decent microATX board was going to grab a DFI Lanparty JR P45-T2RS but no one has any instock anywhere

So I've kinda gave up and started looking at ATX boards but then i have to upgrade the case also its starting to defeat the purpose of a cheap upgrade

Anyways if you can help me find a decent MicoATX board with least 4 memory slots so i don't have to start upgrading memory also that would be my first best option for a cheap upgrade if not then no choice but to get a ATX
then I would need help to choice an ATX board worth getting that's not to expensive

Again thanks for the reply

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Welcome to OCN Marke, To answer your question best I have some for you
1. What type of video card or cards will you be using?
2. what kind of OC do you hope to achieve

The P5N-D is a respectable board, but it does have a feew limitations, most notably
is it will not run ram faster than 1000mhz. and another is that 4 pin CPU power plug


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Volts for every chip is different, to find out what your chip needs to run at stock open CoreTemp, it will display the "VID" of your chip, this is the voltage needed to run stock




















wrong.
My i7 920 can do 4ghz on less than the original vid, some chips actually require more than the original vid even to run stable on stock clocks


----------



## pheonix991

Trying to get my OC higher. I'm using a tuniq tower, wondering if I should get a Corsair H70 so I'm not cooking the q6600 as much.

Running:
ht 1.44
nb 1.44
sb 1.50
Ram at 1066, 2.1v.

I'm using intel burn test to stress test. It seems to do the best job, I just don't like the 72c at load, and the 40c idle is pretty high too.


----------



## go4life

Use Prime95 with small fft's instead for a couple of hours. Burn test stresses the cpu far beyond what you will ever use in a benchmark or any game.

But yes, your idle is a little high, what fans are you using on the Tuniq, and how is the airflow in your case?


----------



## pheonix991

2 top 120mm exhaust, 1 rear 120mm exhaust, 1 front 120mm intake, 1 bay slim 120mm intake. I'm using the fan that came with the Tuniq in the heatsink.

I've been stressing with intel and got the vcore down to 1.264v.

Running prime for about 5 minutes, I'm loading at 60c same clocks.


----------



## pheonix991

SC2 crashed after about 15 minutes of playing at 2.8ghz.


----------



## go4life

thats because 1.264v is not much for a 65nm like the q6600! Push that vcore up to 1.5v, your tuniq should handle it! Should get you to at least 3.4ghz I would say, perhaps 3.5ghz+. Try settings I have posted on first page and report back


----------



## Dark-Asylum

just in case anyone saw my recent post about whether or not i was trying to determine if i fried my board or psu died, what had actually happened is i blew up my p5n-d by i suppose incorrectly applying the pencil mod to the indicated resistor to inhibit vdroop! lol. i bought a toughpower xt and plugged the SOB in, boot for 10 seconds, POP and this huge scent of smoke instantly filled my nose. thank god it was just a capacitor. getting a replacement tomorrow!


----------



## pheonix991

Cranked it up to 3.4ghz, vcore up to 1.47, it idled at 50c, turned on prime for 5 seconds, jumped past 70c, I stopped, put it back to stock, I think I'm going to get the H7O, then try again.


----------



## Philmaglass

First post









Had this mobo a few years now and been tweaking my E8400 past 4ghz with a few FSB tests as well, managed to get 3.6ghz rock solid stable and almost managed it at 4ghz too but I reckon I need more cooling to make the 4ghz viable. Also did the pencil mod which has really stabilised my Vcore nicely, thx for posting that one up









The best Fsb I got to boot was 498mhz but it was unstable, max fsb I got stable was about 480mhz but I just don't have the cooling to go much past 4Ghz imo despite a lapped True 120 and antec 900 case. As it is atm I have an 80mm cabletied to the True 120 which I plan to upgrade to a 120mm which all being well should get me 4Ghz stable regardless of ambient which is around 24-26c atm in the UK.

Seems I got a rather nice chip with my E8400 considering the volts I'm using for my overclocks.

One thing I have noted is that very few thermal monitors track temps properly on this mobo with the most reliable imo being Pc Probe and Sisoft sandra the latter of which confuses the mobo temp with the cpu temp









Great thread despite the age of the mobo


----------



## pheonix991

Do a double 120mm fans on that true.


----------



## Philmaglass

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheonix991* 
Do a double 120mm fans on that true.

Is more or less what I was thinking as the Vcore is so good compared to some, can't afford even the Â£15 or so for a pair atm so it will have to wait, I did get a few burn tests turn out ok at 4Ghz but the ambient has recently increased making it unstable









Tbh though I don't really need the extra 400mhz a core its just fun tweaking and I can't seem to stop, as it is BF2 runs as fast as can be with no glitches or owt and its really the only reason why I built this rig, haven't really had the time to tweak it thoroughly either until recently.

What do you think about the temp sensors not reading correctly Pheonix?

I've been working on the basis that only Pc probe or Sandra is anywhere near accurate as anything else I use doesn't seem to report anywhere near the two I just mentioned which I put down to a peculiarity of this mobo....


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheonix991* 
Cranked it up to 3.4ghz, vcore up to 1.47, it idled at 50c, turned on prime for 5 seconds, jumped past 70c, I stopped, put it back to stock, I think I'm going to get the H7O, then try again.

Why not just try to lower the vcore a bit at the time? Could be its stable with like 1.4v or less for 3.4ghz. So go and try again!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Philmaglass* 
First post









Had this mobo a few years now and been tweaking my E8400 past 4ghz with a few FSB tests as well, managed to get 3.6ghz rock solid stable and almost managed it at 4ghz too but I reckon I need more cooling to make the 4ghz viable. Also did the pencil mod which has really stabilised my Vcore nicely, thx for posting that one up









The best Fsb I got to boot was 498mhz but it was unstable, max fsb I got stable was about 480mhz but I just don't have the cooling to go much past 4Ghz imo despite a lapped True 120 and antec 900 case. As it is atm I have an 80mm cabletied to the True 120 which I plan to upgrade to a 120mm which all being well should get me 4Ghz stable regardless of ambient which is around 24-26c atm in the UK.

Seems I got a rather nice chip with my E8400 considering the volts I'm using for my overclocks.

One thing I have noted is that very few thermal monitors track temps properly on this mobo with the most reliable imo being Pc Probe and Sisoft sandra the latter of which confuses the mobo temp with the cpu temp









Great thread despite the age of the mobo









Welcome to OCN









Good that you got it to 4ghz on this board (not everyone is lucky getting it to boot lol), also seems like you got a good chip right there!
If you like overclocking you should try to get a hold of some better socket 775 motherboard, because the E8400 you got there has really good potential.
Also, don't use a 80mm fan on the TRUE, when you get money go buy two 120mm fans with 38mm thickness (The TRUE really likes 38mm thick fans! Got great results with the TRUE I got laying around here somewhere lol)

Anyways, if you use core temp or real temp you should get a much more correct temp than using the crap probe and so on (no offence).

cheers and hope you enjoy OCN


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Philmaglass* 
Is more or less what I was thinking as the Vcore is so good compared to some, can't afford even the Â£15 or so for a pair atm so it will have to wait, I did get a few burn tests turn out ok at 4Ghz but the ambient has recently increased making it unstable









Tbh though I don't really need the extra 400mhz a core its just fun tweaking and I can't seem to stop, as it is BF2 runs as fast as can be with no glitches or owt and its really the only reason why I built this rig, haven't really had the time to tweak it thoroughly either until recently.

What do you think about the temp sensors not reading correctly Pheonix?

I've been working on the basis that only Pc probe or Sandra is anywhere near accurate as anything else I use doesn't seem to report anywhere near the two I just mentioned which I put down to a peculiarity of this mobo....

I've never gone by any programs for temps other than core temp, or real temp, so, I'd say don't worry about those temps you're seeing from the other programs.


----------



## SLICKRICK211

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I was able to reach 3.6ghz. with my Q9550 but it took alot of volts (1.4)
and the resulting heat was more than I was prepaired to accept.

The max mem. speed this board will accept is 1000, I had 1066 in mine for awhile but it was manuelly set to 1000

Hey I know you managed to get 3.6 stable with your q9550. I also have one of those on this same board and was wondering what were your bios voltages. I did the pencil mod as well and got my vcore stable at 1.36 but was wondering what your other settings were. I have been trying to get up to 3.6 forever!


----------



## biggpaul

I have this board, and i want to oc my q8400. i have gskill pc6400 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231148) i have it auto oc running at 3.07 i want to do a maunal oc to 3.2-3.4. what settings should i use. Also i have a coolermaster gemini 2 s cpu cooler. (added) bios is at 1101 should i update to the most recent


----------



## biggpaul

nevermind my last post. i did some researching someone else basically had the exact same components as i did and he got his 3.3 stable. so im happy with that


----------



## MAXXL1974

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biggpaul* 
nevermind my last post. i did some researching someone else basically had the exact same components as i did and he got his 3.3 stable. so im happy with that

I have a Q9300 and have been struggling for the last month to go from 2.5ghz to 2950ghz. What is the secret? I finally got this one stable. passed an hour long test on occt. 1.4vcore, 1.89 ram, 1.32 ht, 1.44 NB, 1.5SB, 1575mhz bus, wont let me do 1600mhz. these settings here are the only one other that auto settings that actually work. every time i try ai overclock, even to 5% it fails to post. whats the secret?? how do i do my signature im new here.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXXL1974*


I have a Q9300 and have been struggling for the last month to go from 2.5ghz to 2950ghz. What is the secret? I finally got this one stable. passed an hour long test on occt. 1.4vcore, 1.89 ram, 1.32 ht, 1.44 NB, 1.5SB, 1575mhz bus, wont let me do 1600mhz. these settings here are the only one other that auto settings that actually work. every time i try ai overclock, even to 5% it fails to post. whats the secret?? how do i do my signature im new here.










Hi there and welcome to the forums









Your not alone on not getting stable at 1600mhz, the board has an fsb hole about 1600mhz (means that it won't be stable no matter what volts), Try like 1650mhz or more, could get stable at that! Also watch your temps so they don't go over 70c!

You can edit your signature here: http://www.overclock.net/profile.php?do=editsignature (You find everything in the bar to the left under User CP)


----------



## MAXXL1974

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Hi there and welcome to the forums









Your not alone on not getting stable at 1600mhz, the board has an fsb hole about 1600mhz (means that it won't be stable no matter what volts), Try like 1650mhz or more, could get stable at that! Also watch your temps so they don't go over 70c!

You can edit your signature here: http://www.overclock.net/profile.php?do=editsignature (You find everything in the bar to the left under User CP)


I will try the higher settings after i get my new hyper 212 cpu cooler. The temps read alot lower in my ai suite display 32deg and the core temp program reads 52 degrees. which one is right?


----------



## go4life

Good!
Ai suite you can just uninstall right away (Total crap, dont use any of the software that came with the board).
Core temp is the one with the right temp


----------



## MAXXL1974

Drool Drool.... I just got my EVGA GTX460 1024MB DDR5 PCI-E 2.0 Card, to replace my 2x NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS (96SP 12C 1.19GHz, 319.7MB 2x792MHz). I also got my ZALMAN CNPS 10X PERORMA TO KEEP MY OC temps down on my Q9300 running on my ASUS P5N-D. I got up to 3.1 Ghz but temps get over 70c. I will let you all know what happens when i put the cooler and video card in. Hey is there a benchmark i can run so i can see that my investments actually pay off performance wise. ie right now i get @80fps in TF2. No i certainly hope that this new card would blow that out of the water. what is a good bench mark program?


----------



## slickwilly

Pick an OS, and what DX version do you want to test?

DX9 and DX 10 Crysis bench mark is still a good tool, DX11 Heaven is about your only choice


----------



## pheonix991

Vantage?


----------



## MAXXL1974

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Pick an OS, and what DX version do you want to test?

DX9 and DX 10 Crysis bench mark is still a good tool, DX11 Heaven is about your only choice


I have never done any bench marking before. I have XP X64. I think I want windows 7 premium though. I really dont know to much about direct x. Does W7 aproach DX differently then XP does?


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXXL1974*


I have never done any bench marking before. I have XP X64. I think I want windows 7 premium though. I really dont know to much about direct x. Does W7 aproach DX differently then XP does?


Xp is only DX 9, W7 is dx10 and 11.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Pick an OS, and what DX version do you want to test?

DX9 and DX 10 Crysis bench mark is still a good tool, DX11 Heaven is about your only choice

3Dmark06 (DX9), also you got 3Dmark Vantage, (DX10), and its not only Heaven that have DX11, also Stone Giant. You could also use different games like Dirt 2, Gta IV, and so on.. (they both have built in benchmarks).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAXXL1974* 
I have never done any bench marking before. I have XP X64. I think I want windows 7 premium though. I really dont know to much about direct x. Does W7 aproach DX differently then XP does?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheonix991* 
Xp is only DX 9, W7 is dx10 and 11.

Like Phoenix said, W7 supports DX10 and DX11 on top of all the old DX's.
Also its a lot better to use (once you get used to it), its more stable, support many things and is quite fast really. XP is a dinosaur these days.


----------



## MAXXL1974

Believe it or not I grew up programing Commodore 64's and IBM compatibles. LOL Oh the good old day haha. The place I work still uses Dos bassed system. I think one of the major reasons they hired me was because of my Dos knowledge. Going from floppy drives as big as my head to thumb drives that you can put in your pocket. Wow things have changed. I love this stuff man. If only I could make money here doing it. No one wants an upgrade. To many people out of work here in michigan.


----------



## Rheyne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Try this with your multiplier at max (8.5).

Vcore 1.38v
NB 1.36v
HT 1.38v
SB 1.5v

Should get you far, just increase to like 3.2ghz first, then 3.3ghz, 3.4ghz and so on until you find max stable!









Hi Go4Life,

I was curious how much your settings for the NB, HT, and SB differ from the auto defaults. I've been searching to find out what the voltage is set at for stock settings, but have been unable to locate a spec sheet, or a utility that would tell me what voltage they're at when everything is set to "auto."

Thanks for the thread, I just took a shot at 3.2ghz on a Q9550 and so far so good!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rheyne* 
Hi Go4Life,

I was curious how much your settings for the NB, HT, and SB differ from the auto defaults. I've been searching to find out what the voltage is set at for stock settings, but have been unable to locate a spec sheet, or a utility that would tell me what voltage they're at when everything is set to "auto."

Thanks for the thread, I just took a shot at 3.2ghz on a Q9550 and so far so good!

Hi there Rheyne! Sorry for the late answer.

To be honest, I can't remember, its been such a long time since ive used the board.
But its a good bit over at least! Think the standard volt is listed on each setting in the column to the right, if I don't remember wrong.
So you can check there!


----------



## daguardian

Hi Go4life,

First off, thankyou for this thread, well done.

I was hoping you might be able to shed some light on a small problem Im having.

I am new to this but have overclocked before with no probs on a different rig.
Im just aiming for 3.2 for now, and have used your settings from page 1.

-Ran Prime 95 all day yesterday no probs temps 44 under load. . .

-gaming all night (BFBC2) no probs

-reset PC all good, boots back to window overclock all good . . .

BUT when I power off PC, on restart it wont post, and I have to remove cmos,any thoughts?

I do notice after power off as opposed to a restart, the gpu fan goes to 100% and stays there and then no post . . .on the other hand when I do a reset it powers at 100% for a few seconds then goes to normal and then windows loads no probs.

So Im stumped, by the way all the asus sotware is removed.

I cant think what would be causing this, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Edit. found my problem, my ram settings were wrong


----------



## go4life

Hi Daguardian!

Thanks a lot for your fine words









Even though you found your problem I would advise you to buy another motherboard for your Q9650, you can get 4ghz easily with almost all the Q9650's, I would advise you to save up money for the Gigabyte P45 UD3P, or Asus P5Q-E/P5Q Deluxe. Those should get you to 4.2ghz+ easily. You can find them used online some places for pretty good prices.
The P5N-D is ok, but for your sweet cpu I would get a better one, due to its overclocking limits!


----------



## daguardian

Hey go4life,

Thanks for your reply and your advice.

I have seen how this board is limited now, I wasnt thinking about O/C'ing when I purchased it - it was just to run the 9650 as my last socket 775 board didnt have a high enough fsb.

Now I am getting win7 and need to find 8gb of DDR2 ram for it, any recommendations?


----------



## go4life

Anytime









Well you can upgrade later, you will not get anything extra in games anyways, since your GTS 250 is holding you back bigtime!

These seem pretty fairly priced with better timings than most 8gb kits = what you want!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820104108


----------



## daguardian

Yes you are so right... been looking at the 470.

hehe that is exactly the ram I currently have, although only 2gb (the same 2gb from 07 , really great performance) . . .yeah its time to upgrade my ram









I have been weighing up all my options and have now decided to stick with the 9650 for the near future (Rather than i7) and upgrade to

mobo Gigabyte P45 UD3P

ram 8gb Kingston

GPU 470


----------



## go4life

nope, you have lower clocked ram now! Same cooler perhaps?









UD3P is a damn fun motherboard, I got 500fsb stable with a Q9650 and Q9550, so that was 4.5ghz on the Q9650 and 4.25ghz on the Q9550, so pretty good for 24/7









470 is quite nice, performs good. But try to get an non-reference cooler as its not to good!


----------



## daguardian

Well I changed my mind to the 480 but then I read this....

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...-480,2694.html

It looks to me to be a better option for the same cost.

Do you think 2x460 will fit on the UD3P?

and is this the model you are referring to?

http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1396&pageID=5676


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Are you sure you need that much voltage? I was running at 1700 with 1.32ht/nb or 1.34 or something. I dont know if it was 100% stable, but gamed with if for a few hours with no issues.

Sounds exactly the same as my board, had a hard time getting over 1.28vcore before pencil mod.


Please tell me everything you set in bios to go that far. I have been running mine at 3ghz for a year and i just wanna push it to a stable max clock. I have a h50 but i do KNOW this motherboard dislike going past 3.2 or so but i have a theory. It could be our northbridge causing ALL of the problems. I do have plans to get a new motherboard and i7 but i still love my motherboard for some odd reason. I will post all my bios info later today and maybe the rest of you can help me overclock this to stable at 4ghz but i highly doubt it. I did the pencil mod in the past which is why i am still stable at 3ghz.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quatrix*


I overclock the RAM to keep up with the CPU. Right now I'm running at 3.10/1550/930. If I push the RAM to 945 or higher I start getting memory errors in Prime95. I also get errors if I lower it back to 800. Prime95 only runs smoothly at 930, which is the default "linked" speed with the FSB at 1550. Some people say to overclock the CPU and memory separately, but I've also seen some evidence that unlinking the FSB and memory speeds can cause stability problems. If anyone has an idea what else might cause the memory errors when I set the speed lower or higher than 930, I'm listening.

By the way, I no longer get the BSOD when I try 3.20 GHz, but I do get errors in both Memtest and Prime95, again suggesting that the memory can't keep up.


I thought this motherboard CANNOT go 900mhz for ram? I believe you're suppose to make it stay at 800mhz but raise your fsb? Correct me if i am wrong but i do know our motherboard doesn't cooperate with 900mhz overclocked ram. Has to be 800mhz.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daguardian* 
Well I changed my mind to the 480 but then I read this....

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...-480,2694.html

It looks to me to be a better option for the same cost.

Do you think 2x460 will fit on the UD3P?

and is this the model you are referring to?

http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1396&pageID=5676

460's are nice and they will fit the UD3P








Just be sure to get the 1gb model and not the 768mb ones.
Id go for 460's instead of a single 470/480 really, if you can find them at a ok price go for it!

Also that is the model im referring to!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
I thought this motherboard CANNOT go 900mhz for ram? I believe you're suppose to make it stay at 800mhz but raise your fsb? Correct me if i am wrong but i do know our motherboard doesn't cooperate with 900mhz overclocked ram. Has to be 800mhz.

Well it says on motherboards they support 800/1066/1200mhz ram (depending on the board of course), but you can overclock it to be higher than the officially supported.
I ran 1020mhz @ 5-5-5-15 with the P5N-D, rock stable! But it depends on the ram I guess, some can not get 950mhz stable and so on.

So no it does not have to be 800mhz, the nice thing about this board is that you can link and unlink ram from the FSB, so when you oc your cpu you don't have to get higher ram speeds, and from my tests it the board would oc more with unlinked ram.


----------



## [email protected]

Are you serious? I swear to god after reading the manual a few years ago it says only 800mhz ram used ? I'll have to check into this, maybe i can upgrade instead of getting a new motherboard but i am so unsure. So basically it has to be a ddr2 ram version to fit does it? Not ddr3's ? I'm just simply shocked that you can actually use a higher ram nbr for our mobo. Kinda confusing and i thought we couldn't. I will get back to you with my bios info so you can probably help me overclock this to 4ghz.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Are you serious? I swear to god after reading the manual a few years ago it says only 800mhz ram used ? I'll have to check into this, maybe i can upgrade instead of getting a new motherboard but i am so unsure. So basically it has to be a ddr2 ram version to fit does it? Not ddr3's ? I'm just simply shocked that you can actually use a higher ram nbr for our mobo. Kinda confusing and i thought we couldn't. I will get back to you with my bios info so you can probably help me overclock this to 4ghz.


Yes im serious, I used 800mhz ram, 1066mhz ram and 1200mhz ram on that board, but most I ever got stable with was 1020mhz, no matter what ram I used, so it does have its limitation at around 1000mhz, its one of the worse motherboards for ram I think.
Yes it must be DDR2, and any normal DDR2 ram should work fine, but do not expect to get more than 1000mhz stable if you buy 1066mhz or more ram.

You will never get 4ghz on that cpu with this motherboard. 
Probably not with any other motherboard either, perhaps if you are lucky max 3.5-3.8ghz on a high end P45 motherboard like the Gigabyte UD3P.
On this motherboard perhaps 3.2-3.5ghz max! Its not to good for OC'ing hehe..


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like i have to stay at 3ghz then if i cannot get to 4ghz. I might as well upgrade christmas time.. a i7 and EVGA motherboard and more.. thanks.


----------



## go4life

If you can afford it then i7 is a lot of fun for overclockers! But if your not a benchmarker or overclocker you won't really notice to much difference in any games really!
Perhaps if you get some better gpu's (notice 2x cards or more) you will notice something


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Yes im serious, I used 800mhz ram, 1066mhz ram and 1200mhz ram on that board, but most I ever got stable with was 1020mhz, no matter what ram I used, so it does have its limitation at around 1000mhz, its one of the worse motherboards for ram I think.
Yes it must be DDR2, and any normal DDR2 ram should work fine, but do not expect to get more than 1000mhz stable if you buy 1066mhz or more ram.

You will never get 4ghz on that cpu with this motherboard.
Probably not with any other motherboard either, perhaps if you are lucky max 3.5-3.8ghz on a high end P45 motherboard like the Gigabyte UD3P.
On this motherboard perhaps 3.2-3.5ghz max! Its not to good for OC'ing hehe..

It is not only the P5N-D that has this ram limitation, The only 750i board I have seen that advertises higher ram speeds than 800 is the
Evga 750i FTW addition, looks more like a chip limitation


----------



## go4life

Oh my, we have over 3000 posts total in this thread now









Keep it up guys!


----------



## pheonix991

Got my AC fixed, idle temps are now down to around 32C, might try OC'ing again.


----------



## slickwilly

I am collecting used parts to get my P5N-D back together, need it to run XP so I can play BF2 and 2142, Win7 64 bit does not like those games and WinXp 32 bit will not dual
boot with 6 gigs of DDR3

Long live WinXP


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I am collecting used parts to get my P5N-D back together, need it to run XP so I can play BF2 and 2142, Win7 64 bit does not like those games and WinXp 32 bit will not dual
boot with 6 gigs of DDR3

Long live WinXP

Tried a VM?


----------



## Galbuz

i need help to overclock on this mobo
i haven't stability over 3.0ghz on my q9450 375x8
i try to set high voltage like 1,45 vcore and 1.5nb and ht
ram at 800mhz
somebody can help me?
thanks

Edit: Exist a software to change the fsb(ecc) like setfsb for this mobo?


----------



## Froz

Looking for some feedback on my settings to see if I should continue to OC, try something different, or accept and move on. recently blew up a p5b-deluxe that was a utter POS of an overclocker that I basically just gave up on it. My CPU was always a champ and I tried various RAM but the board wouldn't do jack all for me. looking back I probably should have tossed it. I needed a quick replacement and there isn't much out there to buy new for a e6600.

p5n-d
e6600
gskill 2gb pc8500
vcore 1.550 vdroop mod (crazy impact)
vcore occt/everlast reading (now stable): 1.520
vdimm 2.11 (might start going down but it's rated to 2.1)
ht 1.48
nb 1.48
sb 1.58
(honestly i had those all set to auto and was having a heck of a time so I just read up on some of the folks here and went with this. temps seem fine, i swapped the crappy asus fan for a nice n quiet performer on a pot,)
clock 3.6ghz
multi 8
dram freq: 450
fsb bios 900
qfsb: 1800
unlinked
ram is 5-5-15-28-2t. maybe tighten this up a bit. it's right on SPD but not set to auto.
it's orthos and occt stable for a few hours now.

cpu temp: 54 (core1 45, core245) under 8K FFTs (i ran out of decent thermal paste so i had to use some old crap. waiting for some AS5 in the mail ;P) it's a bit higher than I like for the water cooling setup.
mb temp: 40 (the nb fan is optional? *** i nearly lost all my skin when i touched it without a fan on it).

everest
mem read: 10080
mem write: 8196
mem copy: 7328
mem latency: 50.7
cpu queen: 15337
cpu phtoworxx: 10919
cpu zlib: 47646
cpu aes: 13446

super pi 1mb: 14.742

are these good, never used everest b4. **** i haven't benchmarked a system since my xp2400+


----------



## [\/]Paris

Augh, been having wierd CTDs and bluescreens suddenly in BC2. Touched the NB and it started burning my skin in a second.

Going to install the fan despite it's warnings of only using the thing with water cooled systems. My case fan has plenty of suction so I don't think it'll be a big deal. I have the NB voltage @ 1.4v, though it hasn't had any problems until very recently. Ran prime95 when I first overclocked the system with no problems and just yesterday ran Memtest just in case there was an issue. No problems.

Only thing I can figure is that the NB is running too hot. I have a case temperature probe near it that seems to read 55-58 degrees right before I start having issues while playing demanding titles such as BC2...

If anyone has ideas on this i would appreciate it.


----------



## [\/]Paris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galbuz* 
i need help to overclock on this mobo
i haven't stability over 3.0ghz on my q9450 375x8
i try to set high voltage like 1,45 vcore and 1.5nb and ht
ram at 800mhz
somebody can help me?
thanks

Edit: Exist a software to change the fsb(ecc) like setfsb for this mobo?

Why do you need software to change the FSB? Do you mean software to change it while the system is running? Because naturally you can change FSB in the bios.

I don't know the maximum voltage for the q9xxx but that sounds awfully high.


----------



## evan_phi

Hi I am new to OCing, and I am trying to get just the basics down for my Q8300. I know it doesn't OC much... but 3.4 isn't a lofty goal, I'm told. I found a few rough guides for where to start as far as voltages, etc... but I am having trouble searching through the bios as to where to input the numbers I need to OC. Pictures help, if possible.

Questions: 
where do I increase the clock speed for FSB? 
I have found Vcore, but where is Vfsb? Is that the same as the NB voltage? 
And what is FSB Strap and how do I get it to 400MHz? 
How should I run my ram? Linked or unlinked? I think I know where to set the timings/clock, but can someone confirm?

Note: I am running the latest BIOS update, 1401.

Thanks OCN! You are aweeeeesome.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[\\/]Paris* 
Augh, been having wierd CTDs and bluescreens suddenly in BC2. Touched the NB and it started burning my skin in a second.

Going to install the fan despite it's warnings of only using the thing with water cooled systems. My case fan has plenty of suction so I don't think it'll be a big deal. I have the NB voltage @ 1.4v, though it hasn't had any problems until very recently. Ran prime95 when I first overclocked the system with no problems and just yesterday ran Memtest just in case there was an issue. No problems.

Only thing I can figure is that the NB is running too hot. I have a case temperature probe near it that seems to read 55-58 degrees right before I start having issues while playing demanding titles such as BC2...

If anyone has ideas on this i would appreciate it.


water cooling my friend, water cooling


----------



## Prescott-King

what's the settings to overclock an E5200 with 8GB RAM??


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prescott-King* 
what's the settings to overclock an E5200 with 8GB RAM??

Try using something similar to the E8400 settings I posted on the first page


----------



## jungle_boy

Hello guys...i'm very new to this forum and also oc thingy....hope sifu oc help me...don't wat to push so hard for my proc..just 24/7 setup...ok..let start with my setting....










Q6600 @3.2Ghz
Vcore : 1.32 (scare to up more)
NB : 1.42
HT : 1.42
SB : auto
FSB : 1600
Multiplier 8x
Vram : 2.1 (5 5 5 15 2t) Hyper-x
Dram : 1040

how to check stability..? if using prime95, if there any setting that i must set..? how long to test...
if using occt, how much min time to test to check stability...thanks...


----------



## jungle_boy

Done..!!testing 30 min occt, small data set with no error..

100% load









idle









Finish..


----------



## go4life

Looks good Jungle Boy! Welcome to the forums







To check complete stability use OCCT for 2hours+.
Also I would not go over 3.2ghz now, unless you get a better cooler, 5c more and your on the limit for the cpu! (max temp is 71c if I don't remember wrong) But for now, you are all good









Also, fill in your system specs here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem


----------



## eggybacon

anybody manages a working OC on the P5N-D, i have tried with a q8200 (cheapy processor i know) and my friends 2.8GHz quad core with NO SUCESS, friend just upgraded his MoBo and OC'd fine, is this a P5N-D problem or am i ******ed?


----------



## slickwilly

If you take the time to read some of the earlier post's you will see that this board is a good OCer for dual cores, not so good for quads, I was able to get a Q9550 to 3.29ghz.
were my E8400 would do 3.99ghz.

I see one problem you are running 1066 mhz. ram when this board only list 800mhz. as
supported, it will not boot if ram speed is set over 1000mhz.

We would also need to know what you have tried, i.e. what voltages, what FSB and ram settings


----------



## go4life

The P5N-D is no good quad overclocker like slickwilly says, but you should manage to get a little extra out of it at least. What clock did you aim for? And what settings did you use? 
Also, what cooling are you using? Load temps?


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
If you take the time to read some of the earlier post's you will see that this board is a good OCer for dual cores, not so good for quads, I was able to get a Q9550 to 3.29ghz. were my E8400 would do 3.99ghz.

Would this board work well to OC a pentium 4 630? I'm running a CAD program that can only utilize a single core. I already built a 3.9GHz black edition AMD X2, but we have this P4 laying around that we thought we'd see how high we could clock it.

And by how high, I mean --->









We won't intentionally smoke it, but I'm willing to machine a custom heat block, etc etc.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unexpectedly*


Would this board work well to OC a pentium 4 630? I'm running a CAD program that can only utilize a single core. I already built a 3.9GHz black edition AMD X2, but we have this P4 laying around that we thought we'd see how high we could clock it.

And by how high, I mean --->









We won't intentionally smoke it, but I'm willing to machine a custom heat block, etc etc.











If you really want to smoke that P4, go for a Asus P5Q-E, or Gigabyte EP-45 UD3P, those motherboards can really push that poor P4 to its limit hehe..

But you should be able to make a pretty ok OC with the P5N-D too, maybe 4ghz+? (depends on how your chip is of course)


----------



## Josh154

Hey guys, just got myself a p5n-d on a trade. Im looking for a q6600 but what would i be able push a G0 q6600 to on this board? Would a e8400 be a better choice? I play BF2 but i also am a folder and will be going sli very soon with some 400 series fermi's.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Josh154*


Hey guys, just got myself a p5n-d on a trade. Im looking for a q6600 but what would i be able push a G0 q6600 to on this board? Would a e8400 be a better choice? I play BF2 but i also am a folder and will be going sli very soon with some 400 series fermi's.


Hey!

I did 3.6ghz rock solid with a Q6600 G0 on this board, I would rather have a quad over a dualcore these days, its a lot more future proof! 
But if haven't bought a cpu yet, try to find a Q9xxx series (or in desperate times Q8xxx), since the Q6xxx series is quite old!


----------



## Flying Toilet

Anyone have experience with an E6500 on this motherboard? And what's the best BIOS for overclocking?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet* 
Anyone have experience with an E6500 on this motherboard? And what's the best BIOS for overclocking?

Not that I have seen, think E6600 is the closest I have seen, think he got 3.5-3.7ghz somewhere!

The four newest bios's are about the same oc'ing wise, not much to gain from flashing to a new bios on this motherboard sadly!


----------



## Josh154

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Hey!

I did 3.6ghz rock solid with a Q6600 G0 on this board, I would rather have a quad over a dualcore these days, its a lot more future proof!
But if haven't bought a cpu yet, try to find a Q9xxx series (or in desperate times Q8xxx), since the Q6xxx series is quite old!

I have looked at the q9550's but those arent in my budget right now







Is their a pretty big difference between the q6600 and the q9550's? I don't mind waiting for a 9550 if their is a pretty big difference between them.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Josh154*


I have looked at the q9550's but those arent in my budget right now







Is their a pretty big difference between the q6600 and the q9550's? I don't mind waiting for a 9550 if their is a pretty big difference between them.


If you can't afford the Q9550, try go for a Q9450, they are often much better priced! Got one for a friend pretty cheap used.

And yes there is a noticable difference between the Q6xxx and Q9xxx series









Also, the Q9450 can do 3.4ghz++ usually, so its pretty ok!


----------



## Josh154

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


If you can't afford the Q9550, try go for a Q9450, they are often much better priced! Got one for a friend pretty cheap used.

And yes there is a noticable difference between the Q6xxx and Q9xxx series









Also, the Q9450 can do 3.4ghz++ usually, so its pretty ok!


What do the 9450's usually go for? I haven't seen a 9550 under $210 at all recently. And 6600's usually go for about $130 shipped. If 9450's are right around that $160 mark i could most likely spring for one of those. But if 9450's can only do around 3.4 and 9550's can hit 3.8 and above id rather save up another 40-50 and go for the 9550.

Ugh the choices are definitely tough. Even tougher for a 15 year old high school student with no job







I think you've talked me into waiting for the newer 45nm chips tho


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Josh154*


What do the 9450's usually go for? I haven't seen a 9550 under $210 at all recently. And 6600's usually go for about $130 shipped. If 9450's are right around that $160 mark i could most likely spring for one of those. But if 9450's can only do around 3.4 and 9550's can hit 3.8 and above id rather save up another 40-50 and go for the 9550.

Ugh the choices are definitely tough. Even tougher for a 15 year old high school student with no job







I think you've talked me into waiting for the newer 45nm chips tho










Im not sure what they go for over in the states, but here in Norway I have seen them for 2/3's of the price of the Q9550, so you should expect something like that!

Well when it comes to overclocking its about luck (getting a good cpu batch), and a good motherboard. So on the P5N-D I would not expect more than 3.6ghz, but with a good motherboard up to 3.8ghz-3.9ghz (but bare in mind not all chips make it that far). 
With the Q9550 its the same story, but a little more of course. For 24/7 its not really worth it, but if you like benchmarking it can make a difference









Well I know how that feels, im 18, but I have job now luckily


----------



## Josh154

Ughh.. Well ive been looking at c2q chips all day now. I definitely think i wanna go with the newer 45nm chips.

How is this q9300? Its brand new and about the same price as a q6600. Its got half the cache of a 9x50 and 2mb less then a 6600 making me think that maybe a 6600 would be better?

Ughh the choices are endless. I game occasionaly, will start gaming much more on the pc as i had a am2 setup before and bc2 ran like crap on that. So i usually just gamed on the 360 but traded my am2 setup for this mobo, and selling the 360 and accessories for a chip.

I enjoy folding alot and thats another reason i switched to the 775 was for sli. Most likely ill upgrade to two 460's much later on down the road. The games i play are, bc2 (i hear this benefits huge from a quad), cod4, mw2, l4d2, dirt 2.

Im starting to get into WoW (i need to run quick!). Would alot of these games benefit from the 9550 or 9450 over the 6600 or say that 9300?

Sorry for all the noob questions this is my first intel build







always been a amd guy, had a athlon quad and 4850 before. Then had a athlon 64 x2 and the 8800 and now trying the 775 out


----------



## go4life

Well the Q9300 is quite lame for overclocking from what I have heard. Less cache and so on, is a no go.
If you can't afford the Q9450 or better id say save up until you can buy it.

BC2 loves 4/6core cpu's, its really good multi-threaded up to 8cores (including HT), it loved my i7 980x I used for a while. But it also loves gpu's, uses my both 5870's at 95-98% load while gaming









WoW don't require that much, so not much to gain in that game, but dirt 2, lfd2, cs:s and so on should utilize it good, many other games support it now a days too!

No worries, we all got to start somewhere right?


----------



## Josh154

Yeah, i go back and forth between them. I could get a q6600 and a ssd for the price i could grab a 9450 or 9550? But then i know the 9450 or 9550 is newer technology, 45nm, oc's better and theirs so many other positives. I needa save up for a 9450









Also do you recommend doing the vdroop mod in the OP? I haven't gotten to use the board yet so i don't know how bad this board is.

Oh and one more question. When you had this board did you ever sli cards? I have my 8800gts in the first pci slot and wouldnt mind adding another to hold me off for a while but dang it looks like the cards would almost touch!


----------



## go4life

Id rather go for a Q9450 and wait with the SSD's (SSD's are getting better and cheaper every day).

Well for most of the P5N-D's a vdrop mod is good to do, but you need to have a cpu first, because you usually have to do it many times over to get it perfect.

Yeah, I did XFX 8800GT's in sli and XFX 8800GTS 512mb in sli, works good


----------



## Josh154

Yeah, im definitely gonna wait to get a cpu. My max i can spend on the CPU is $160 right now. Think i could get a 9450 for that?

What does the 8800gts sli compare too?


----------



## go4life

I have absolutely no idea if you can, im not good with prices on hardware outside Norway hehe sorry..

Hmm, not good to say! Been such a long time since I used 8800gts's. I would perhaps buy a newer card instead of going sli with old cards! (perhaps gtx460 or 6850/6870?)


----------



## Josh154

Yeah, thats what i keep thinking on doing. I mean i can find 460's for around 150. Ill have about 130-140 tied up in 8800gts sli. I need nvidia for folding









Ahh is a q6600 really that bad? Would it be better to go for the q9300?


----------



## go4life

Well then you can go for a GTX460 later when you can afford it









The Q6600 is not bad, but its getting old. If I don't remember wrong a 45nm at the same clock as a 65nm is 10-20% better performance wise.


----------



## Josh154

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Well then you can go for a GTX460 later when you can afford it









The Q6600 is not bad, but its getting old. If I don't remember wrong a 45nm at the same clock as a 65nm is 10-20% better performance wise.


Yeah i heard that also. But say i get the q9300 or q9400 as it fits my current budget and can oc it to around 3.4 with my current setup but it has 4mb cache compared to 8mb cache the 6600 has wouldn't the 6600 benefit from double the cache?


----------



## go4life

Well lower cache is will limit performance a bit, but id rather go for a 45nm anyways!


----------



## Josh154

So i should probably go for a 9300 or 9400 if i can get one over a q6600?


----------



## go4life

Yeah, I would at least!
But id try to get the Q9450 instead, ask your mom if you can borrow some cash or something hehe..


----------



## Josh154

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Yeah, I would at least!
But id try to get the Q9450 instead, ask your mom if you can borrow some cash or something hehe..

Haha ill try that one







Or i could sell some 360 games i don't need to make up the difference! Ahh 9450's are so hard to find though..


----------



## go4life

Yeah, that could do the trick hehe ^^
Damn hard to find socket 775 quads here in norway too, so just keep looking and put an add up that you want one!


----------



## Josh154

I found a E0 9550 for 190 shipped. Good deal?







Cheapest ive found tbh and the dude's in no rush to sell so im working something out with him right now. Should be able to afford that here in a few days









Or i also found a G0 q6600 has a VID of 1.25, has only had one owner at a clock of 3.0 on stock volts but has had it up to 3.6 and 3.8 for a few benchies for $120 shipped. Worth the extra $70 to jump on that 9550?


----------



## go4life

Id say thats an ok deal for the Q9550!
Ok q6600 but go for the Q9550 anyways


----------



## Josh154

Yeah, im thinking ill most likely go for the 9550 now. I also did find a G0 6600 that will do 3.6 for 100? Sooo tempting man. Is the 9550 worth almost two 6600's? 90 bucks and selling my 8800gts could get me a gtx 460 forsure.

EDIT: Well i pulled a noob move and somehow i bent some pins on my mobo







Here is a link to the photos of the damage i did







Im going to try the mechanical pencil fix and hopefully i can get it fixed..

I decided im gonna go with that q6600 for 100 and put it under some water if i don't need a new mobo. I decided that if i buy the 9550 and figure out that my board is garbage well im gonna have a expensive paperweight cause i cant afford to dish out more cash when im spending everything on my 9550.

If i get the q6600 and turns out my board is bad, well i have some extra cash to grab a board and have a running system. If the board turns out to be good yet, well i have a good clocking 6600, and some cash i can throw at putting it under water







Im talking to the guy i bought the board with now, he has a apogee 775 waterblock, swiftech 240mm rad and a bay res all for $75 shipped. I could throw in a pump tubing and pt nuke and have a nice system where i wont have to worry about the temps of the 65nm over the 45m.


----------



## go4life

Wow you did some serious damage to the pins there! Not sure if you can fix that, and the RMA guys sure as hell won't give you a new one with broken pins :/

Well since you broke your motherboard, go for the Q6600, so you can get a new one in case you can't fix it!

$75 for that seems ok, but you could always try to get it for $65-70.

Good luck!


----------



## Josh154

Yeah i know







Im not quite sure how i did it to be honest but its whatever i guess. Ill be trying to straighten the pins soon and i also have a q6600 G0 on the way that i got for $100 shipped







If i can get the mobo fixed well then i can throw some water on the cpu and OC the crap outta it.

And if i cant fix it i guess a ud3p is gonna have to come my way


----------



## slickwilly

If you can't fix it shoot me a PM, I have a P5N-D taking up space in the closet since I went i7, I also have a NB water block for it that I made


----------



## raptor.x

Once again I fixed my problems with this thread, thanks


----------



## [\/]Paris

You should consider putting a note about how much this thing sucks for SLIing 2 dual slot video cards. I could only fit right angle Sata connectors to the board when I installed my second video card in, and even then it was a seriously tight fit. I had to sacrifice two of the four sata headers just to freaking fit the darn video card -_-


----------



## go4life

Yeah thats true, wonder wth Asus thought when they did that..


----------



## [email protected]

Hey guys what you think of this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131601

ASUS SABERTOOTH 55i LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherboard

Just wanted to see what your take is on this? I heard it's a very good solid motherboard compared to ours right now, something Asus finally done and it does have a military grade look but however i heard people have problems with ram on this but they do however got it fixed so far i researched and know of. I'm still leaning towards EVGA motherboards for the holidays lol.


----------



## go4life

From what I have heard the Sabertooth is a very good card in its class! You should be safe buying one







Overclocks pretty ok to, if I don't remember wrong!


----------



## Josh154

Well guys i got my q6600 today, thought i had the pins straightend as best as i could and well no luck. The board will not post whatsoever









I do have some good news though, i found this mobo for $25 shipped and just paid for it







I couldn't pass up a deal like that! Boards pretty much the same but looks to have better cooling and another pci express slot which is perfect for folding


----------



## go4life

Nice, not bad for $25 shipped


----------



## Josh154

Yeah i didn't think so either







It would have been nice though to have the p5n-d work







Oh well i guess i have a new decoration!


----------



## Sirius

Is there any way to get 4.0 GHz on a quad core with this board?


----------



## Josh154

Depends.. I see your at 3.6 have you tried OC'ing further? You might hit a fsb wall where no matter what vcore u push at it u won't be able to get it stable.


----------



## Sirius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Josh154* 
Depends.. I see your at 3.6 have you tried OC'ing further? You might hit a fsb wall where no matter what vcore u push at it u won't be able to get it stable.

Yeah I couldn't get past 3.71 :/

Oh well, gonna get a new mobo.


----------



## go4life

Perhaps you can get 4ghz, what settings have you tried?


----------



## kpnamja

Hey guys i need help,
Ive tried to overclock my cpu E8400 3Ghz to 4 ghz, I have flashed my bios and installed the chipsetdriver. When i go to the BIOs i go and disable everything in the CPU config, then i change my FSB to 1800 and my Ram to 800(put it to 900 still didnt work, my ram is Corsair XM2 DDR2-800) and set my voltages to what it has on page 1. save and exit then my PC reboots sometimes but most of the time my Pc doesnt post just a light from keyboard and mouse sometimes. I would have to shut it down and power it back up, once it boots up POST says i am running 4.04GHz but when i load up CPU-Z and look up at windows system info it says im at 3.0Ghz no OC at all. Ive tried to do an overclock to 3.04 ghz still didnt work. Idk what im doing wrong with my BIOs setting or what ever could be goign wrong Plz help. Asus tech support has been too busy and my wait times were just too long and i just hung up.

Thanks


----------



## go4life

Can you provide a picture of cpu-z in windows?
Also did you use the E8400 settings I posted on the first page? In case not, what did you use? Tried like 3.4ghz and see if that will post?


----------



## alanthecelt

Hi, been reading this thread for a few days and decided it was time to add my bit of experience to the mix
Year or so ago i ordered a P5N-D, an E8400 and 2x 2GB Corsair 8500C5D Ver 2.1 for use in work, for the guy i work with.

As soon as we got hte hardware we couldnt get it to do anything, post but crash repeatedly installing wondows, flashed the bios, tried everything. After a while it just went on the shelf and got ignored. Eventually it owrked into my hands and went homw when i popped my old PC.

I rebuilt it all and fitted a Xeon cooler, played around for a day or so until i got some stability and could install windows. As i recall i had to throw an additonal few millivolts into the Vcore, NB, HT and SB. after i got windows installed i managed to tweak the cpu upto just over 3.5GHZ was pretty happy with that.

Anyway, my work mate (IT manager) brought some old cases and hardware into work to throw in the bin, i managed to salavage an aquagate, 2 heat water blocks, a few radiators and other misc watercooling hardware. I set upon modifying my case



























and ended up with htis :


















the setup has been up a week, laod temps at 3.5 went from 54 to 44 on water.
Right now i have her running stock memory at 1066 5-5-5-15, 445 MHZ FSB (4.01GHZ) whic hseems stable, at 1.35 vcore and 1.5 NB, HT and SB.
Im still in progress of finding the limits, the 3.9 - 4ghz jump happening this morning and some additional testing required, i have dropepd hte multiplier and pushed beyongd 500mhz fsb with stability issues, annoying as windows runs at 4.8ghz but prime95 throws errors and i assume its due to the FSB hole which apaprently is ~450mhz

looking forward to some more tweaking and experimenting with voltage reductions over next few weeks


----------



## kpnamja

Okay i finally got the stupid thing to run 3.6 Ghz with my Settings at:
Vcore:Auto
DRAM:auto
HT:1.32V
NB:1.36V
SB:auto
FSB:1600
Mem:800
I didnt really know what setings to put for 3.6 if you know any please tell.
This setting booted up windows 7 and as i click 1 thing it freezes. It sometimes gets to the log in screen or only the logo part till it freezes. If you know anything i can do please tell me

EDIT:Okay ive set everything back to AUTO and the highest i can go with all settings being auto is 3.1GHz without windows freezing. Do you think my E8400 is a bad batch? or is it the motherboard? Heres the CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1474794 . Here is Core temp after using Intel burn standard 5 runs. Im not sure if the Coretemp is correct on the temperature since i am using a Coolit Dimino A.L.C. which with my last E8400(RIP) went 52C tops after prime 95 @4GHz.


----------



## alanthecelt

ok without recapping on your posts you can get it much higher than that
firstly make look at your v-core in hardware monitor or ina 3rd party app, not in the voltage setting itself, htere is a huge voltage drop on this board.
look at the difference between your vcore you have set and hte actual... now bring up your vcore until the hardware monitor shows 1.35 (this is the highest recommended value), reboot in between tweaks until you get this voltage.
go to your nb,ht,and sb lets try them at 1.4 to start with (mine are still all at 1.5 until i finish tweaking)
make sure your ram is unlinked and set at whatever speed its supposed to be, mine is 1066 and runs fine like that.
go to the cpu fsb setting, put in 1560.
save and exit, if the machine reboots succesfully the settings are a good start, if it does hte double boot thing you mentioned hte settings are fail safe so will need adjusting some more.
if it wont boot or is unstable put the nb,ht and sb up by 0.05, pleae make sure you have a fan on the NB

btw these are all settings that worked on my p5n-d with an e8400, following any of thee instructions are at your own risk blah blah blah

if you get into windows do a 10 min prime95 blend and monitor temperatures
then we can go a little further i hope


----------



## alanthecelt

lookign at your temps that seems wrong, ive been using realtemp, highest i would get on air was 54 at 3.5ghz ish with a slight vcore bump


----------



## kpnamja

My motherboard didn't come with a fan for the NB heat-sink i bought it open-boxed and didn't come with one. And Thanks dude its works now i just need to give more volts to the NB SB and HT waste so much time looking at other things. If you know any other settings to get to 4.0 GHz please tell


----------



## [\/]Paris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpnamja* 
My motherboard didn't come with a fan for the NB heat-sink i bought it open-boxed and didn't come with one. And Thanks dude its works now i just need to give more volts to the NB SB and HT waste so much time looking at other things. If you know any other settings to get to 4.0 GHz please tell

Kind of sucks you didn't get the fan, that NB runs hot as heck.

Anyway I'm sick of this mobo's pitiful SLI support so I grabbed an EVGA 750i SLI for $50 used, finally I'll have some genuine space for my 2 260's to breathe in.


----------



## alanthecelt

yer try throwing in higher fsb's now but heres what ive learned so far
i can boot fine in windows at 4.60 but benchmarks show instability
i can roll back to 4.2 and everything seems kinda almost there, however the one game im playing at the moment does an instant crash

So ive had to go to 1790 FSB which is spot on 4ghz and that seems 100 percent stable, to the point were ive dropped my core voltage down a smidge (ill keep going over time)

Now im guessing that the 1790/4 = 445 ish bus is on the verge of the famous FSB strap issue and thats where my stability problems are coming from, im not sure if htere is anyway past that at all

As for the fan on NB, i didnt have one either, but i managed to jam an old cpu cooler 40mm fan on mine, not sure how much its helped though

Also, since my ram is supposedly stable at 1.9v ive dropped from 2.11 to 2.01


----------



## go4life

Sounds good, what vcore are you at for 4.6ghz? Also how are the temps that high clocked?


----------



## alanthecelt

i stayed at max safe v-core which is 1.36 i think, but mine would fluctuate between 1.34 and 1.36 which wasnt ideal, possibly due to the limitations of my 400w PSU?
temp wise i think i could peak at 57 according to realtemp (dont know how reliable that is) but that is only 3 degrees hotter than when i was at 3.5ghz on air at near stock voltages
im so certain my limits are the board now and dont know how much i can tweak the nb,sb and ht or even if it will help, all 3 still at 1.5v


----------



## go4life

Thats really good if you can do it at such low volt! For benching you can push the vcore to a good 1.5v really with watercooling.

The 400w PSU can do it, but it is probably the horrible vdrop on this motherboard! Do this mod that I posted on the first page: http://www.overclock.net/motherboard...encil-mod.html

Should do the trick of the flaky vcore









Since you got a good chip and perhaps like overclocking, I would invest in a good motherboard like the Gigabyte UD3P, then you can get some sweet scores out of your E8400! When you are going to sell it here at OCN once you get enough rep, im sure a lot of people would like a good E8400 like that


----------



## alanthecelt

yer was aware of the v drop mod but wasnt sure if it was really worth doing as it was easy just to over compensate for the drop :S
Still convinced the stability is that 450mhz barrier ive seen mentioned all over the net
not so much interested in huge figures just the best reliable i can get out of hte gear i have
do you really think going 1.5 will help the stability?

Always been into overclocking since 333mhz celerons (yes i had a dual 500mhz celeron system back in the day) but never been one to invest too much money into pcs, luckily most of my hardware comes via work nowadays and when its "old" it gets recycled back into work, now ive got a man enough watercooled setup itll stay with me, cant see me upgrading till i can get hold of an i7 or such like


----------



## go4life

It don't take that much time, so I say its worth it!
I see, well then you can keep your current motherboard








1.5v is a massive voltage, and is something you can use only for short benching rounds. For 24/7 stick with a max of 1.4v (max safe by intel is 1.365v, but 1.4v is fine). More voltage can mean more stability yes!

Hehe dual celerons, my brother had that back in the days!
Depending on what you do, your setup should be fine for most tasks at least.
I have tried so many setups, and from core 2 duos to i7s its little difference in everyday tasks, so not worth it if you don't play games or using heavy apps really!


----------



## alanthecelt

yer my home pc is mostly for gaming (on a sensible budget) not that any of the overclocking has helped much, the minor tweaks to my basic 9600gt have yielded greater improvements.
thats hte thing im not confident that any vcore increase will help sability on this board, i mean i could fire it up at 4.6 and probably plod through windows all day long, until i try one particular app lol


----------



## go4life

Well then you have chip that needs little volt, which is good









You won't see any miracles in gaming overclocking now, since your 9600gt is holding you back! Best upgrade for you would be to upgrade your GPU, then you will see some results from overclocking!

Many good budget cards out now, like the 6850, 6870, gtx460, 5770 and so on!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



yer my home pc is mostly for gaming (on a sensible budget) not that any of the overclocking has helped much, the minor tweaks to my basic 9600gt have yielded greater improvements.
thats hte thing im not confident that any vcore increase will help sability on this board, i mean i could fire it up at 4.6 and probably plod through windows all day long, until i try one particular app lol



I went from an E8400 on the P5N-D that ran 3.8ghz. with no problem, to a Q9550
that would only do 3.29ghz. on the P5N-D, switched out the mobo for a UD3R
and got the quad up to 4ghz.
I then moved to an i7 system based on an X58-UD4P with an i930 Oc is 4.2ghz. all day long, improvement in games was phenomenal going from Q9550 to the i930
but the diff. between 58 fps in BFBC2 and 90 fps is only noticeable in a benchmark

Now here's the deal, my Q9550 was running XP with a GTX285 my current rig is running win7 and a GTX470, the only thing the i930 does better than the Q9550
is big advanced work units i.e. folding

if all you do is light gaming a dual core is good for most games, some work better with 
a quad but still do not require the power of the i7's.

looking at your rig I would suggest picking up a GTX460 and play on


----------



## alanthecelt

yer i agree with your comments
theres no real need to step up any time soon, i7's will be after the drop and theyve settiled in a bit i reckon
and yes, i was looking at 450's and 460's for christmas







or alternatively a second 9600gt, either way i think i need a more grunty power supply


----------



## sklipp

My P5N-D is getting way too hot. I use all stock settings , I have a good aftermarket CPU cooler, a fan on the NB. I still can not get the temp down. The NB is hotter than the CPU.

When I run CPU-Z it says I have a E8500 with a x6 multiplier and 1.26 Volts core. I have my bios set at 9.5 multiplier and don't matter what voltage I put for the core in bios. CPU-Z tells me its 1.26 volts. I usally leave it on Auto, but wanted to see if CPU-Z would show the changes. I heard that CPU-z was a good program. I am beginning to hate this motherboard. And I just bought it 2 weeks ago. I am close to throwing this board in the trash and taking the $90 loss.


----------



## slickwilly

For the multiplier issue did you turn off all the Intel crap in the BIOS?
if not then speed step is matching system performance to system requirements
a quick way to test this with out going in to the BIOS is to load up Prime while CPUz is open

as for the mobo temps. I feel ya man that is why I made a water block for mine

You could also replace that chunk of Aluminum with a Zeon cooler for use in a server rack, I beleave it would need to be something like socket 478


----------



## sklipp

Thanks, but now the thing will not even start. I get the fans and the green led light when the power button is pushed. Thats about all I get. No bios beeps, no video, nothing except fans spinning. I tried the pull battery, reset jumper trick four times and nothing. Oh well at least I got a one week out of it! I'm using my good ole P4 478 socket right now.


----------



## alanthecelt

thats a great idea with the 478 cooler i assume the whole spacing works out nicely? i was going to hold fire on going nay further but if i can get a good nb cooler on then ill play a little more
on another note i jsut realsied my work pc has a p35 based moboard, but the first 4 overclockign results ive read seem to bottleneck at 4ghz :S


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sklipp*


Thanks, but now the thing will not even start. I get the fans and the green led light when the power button is pushed. Thats about all I get. No bios beeps, no video, nothing except fans spinning. I tried the pull battery, reset jumper trick four times and nothing. Oh well at least I got a one week out of it! I'm using my good ole P4 478 socket right now.


Sometimes it is necessary to remove the battery and the memory before 
putting the jumper on to clear CMOS and sometimes you have to let it sit
for an hour or more


----------



## [email protected]

Get the new ASUS Sabertooth motherboard. I heard it's one of the MOST stable motherboards ever MADE. Looks like it's time to go in the i5/i7 route.. no more 775 sockets. They are not gonna be around much next year i heard.. I have been using my P5N-D for a year and half now.. works great. Wish i can bump my FSB past 3ghz but i know i never will cuz the motherboard has stability issues and it's a bummer cuz my cpu has room for it. Good motherboard however, vdrops constantly unless you use pencil mod it works but you know you cannot overclock so far past 3.2 is a huge disappointment especially knowing the NB gets hot no matter what. I'm glad to see ASUS learning their lesson and making stronger boards now.


----------



## slickwilly

When I was running this board my motherboard temps stayed around 38 to 40 c. running a Q9550 @ 3.29 ghz.

Yea for water cooling


----------



## darkphantom

Bump, I've isolated a very recurring and annoying issue.

If I connect anymore than 2 USB peripheral devices, my computer will NOT go to sleep.

The PSU will have a LONG beep and/or it will just restart itself. It will NOT sleep. I can connect a usb hub and install as many peripherals to that, but not to the Mobo. Anything more than 2 will cause this issue. P5n-D running an 850watt corsair PSU.
Running W7 64bit.


----------



## slickwilly

darkphantom I had a similar problem once, PC would not stay turned off
when I shut it down through windows it would restart it self, turned out the back plate for my water block was shorten out a power trace R&R the black and plate paying special attention to insulating the plate and my problem went away

If I remember right the P5N-D has several jumpers for turning on USB power have you set these to the power on for all USB ports


----------



## wazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkphantom*


Bump, I've isolated a very recurring and annoying issue.

If I connect anymore than 2 USB peripheral devices, my computer will NOT go to sleep.

The PSU will have a LONG beep and/or it will just restart itself. It will NOT sleep. I can connect a usb hub and install as many peripherals to that, but not to the Mobo. Anything more than 2 will cause this issue. P5n-D running an 850watt corsair PSU.
Running W7 64bit.


I had the same issue as your having, except when i could get mine to go into sleep mode it would crash when i moved the mouse or woke it up in anyway.. only solution i found was to turn off the sleep mode and install a fan switch to turn down the intake fan on the front of my case to kill the light coming from it.. still looking for a solution myself and will post back to ya if i find one.


----------



## wazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
If I remember right the P5N-D has several jumpers for turning on USB power have you set these to the power on for all USB ports

just tried this out and it worked for mine..Thanks for pointing out what i missed the first time







. Hopefully it works for him to.


----------



## darkphantom

Ah! How could I have been so stupid! Totally forgot to set the jumpers to +5VSB!

That was it.

Thanks, saved me from having to return the mobo....however, I did buy a 780i as a replacement...LOL

I guess its going back....!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
When I was running this board my motherboard temps stayed around 38 to 40 c. running a Q9550 @ 3.29 ghz.

Yea for water cooling

I find it hard to believe you went that far, the motherboard doesn't like clocks past 3.2ghz due to vdrop. So.. thus i rather see


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
I find it hard to believe you went that far, the motherboard doesn't like clocks past 3.2ghz due to vdrop. So.. thus i rather see









Vdrop mod saves the day!


----------



## gizmoman0

HELP.

I finally got my P5N-D and Q8300 2.5ghz to boot with a 10% overclock by first setting the auto oc to 10% then booting into bios and changing to manual which kept the clock settings. I unlinked the ram to not oc it. 4gb 4-4-4-15 1T.

It blue screens after half hour or so of BFBC2 so I think I need help with voltages:

My VID is 1.275V and I have it running at 1.31
My ram is around 2.1V as the box wants

HT: auto I can get it to boot if I manually set to around 1.36-1.42 havent tried higher
NB: auto If I change to around 1.36-1.44 or so it wont boot, dunno what range to try
SB: auto

Any help appreciated thanks!


----------



## gizmoman0

bump for voltage stability help please?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
I find it hard to believe you went that far, the motherboard doesn't like clocks past 3.2ghz due to vdrop. So.. thus i rather see









Proof will not be forth coming as the only part I have left from that build is the mother board and DYI water block.

I did the vdroop mod and had no voltage drop after booting up but I could never get it to post the same reading in CPUz as I saw in the BIOS.

3.29ghz. was achieved with 1.32 volts in BIOS which came out to 1.3 volts
in CPUz and with my water blocks it was cool running's









Gizmoman0 remove all that ASUS software from your system, you will never get a decent OC
using it, I know this thread is a long one but the answers to all your questions have are contained with in.

As for your OC try 400 FSb setting(works out to 1600 in CPUz 1.32 v-core
turn off all the Intel crap in the BIOS
then set your ram to unlinked so it does not hamper your OC objective's
also what speed is your ram?

(edit)
forgot to mention, set your Nb and HT voltages to 1.36 once you get stable you can try lowering the voltages for better temps


----------



## gizmoman0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Proof will not be forth coming as the only part I have left from that build is the mother board and DYI water block.

I did the vdroop mod and had no voltage drop after booting up but I could never get it to post the same reading in CPUz as I saw in the BIOS.

3.29ghz. was achieved with 1.32 volts in BIOS which came out to 1.3 volts
in CPUz and with my water blocks it was cool running's









Gizmoman0 remove all that ASUS software from your system, you will never get a decent OC
using it, I know this thread is a long one but the answers to all your questions have are contained with in.

As for your OC try 400 FSb setting(works out to 1600 in CPUz 1.32 v-core
turn off all the Intel crap in the BIOS
then set your ram to unlinked so it does not hamper your OC objective's
also what speed is your ram?

(edit)
forgot to mention, set your Nb and HT voltages to 1.36 once you get stable you can try lowering the voltages for better temps

I'm not running any ASUS software but the only way I could get it to POST was to use the clocks that were set at 10% using the auto oc. I then disabled the auto OC and its on manual. Currently at 366.7Mhz Bus and 1466.7. Ill try those voltages. Ram unlinked so running slightly under 800mhz 11:12 ratio. Its OCZ reaper 6400 DDR2 I believe


----------



## gizmoman0

I couldn't boot with NB at 1.36 so I actually tried some lower voltages and it booted at 1.30 but froze at the desktop so I dropped to 1.28 and I'm typing this. Will have to try some stability. I didn't know lower voltages would work. My HT is at 1.42. I may have to drop those a bit


----------



## gizmoman0

well I just tried all kinds of voltages trying to get it to 3.00ghz but I cant get it to boot. I can hear the post boot but it gets stuck at the bios screen. What would be my best method to get to 3.00 from 2.75ghz starting here:

Vcore 1.31
HT 1.42
NB 1.28
SB auto


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gizmoman0* 
well I just tried all kinds of voltages trying to get it to 3.00ghz but I cant get it to boot. I can hear the post boot but it gets stuck at the bios screen. What would be my best method to get to 3.00 from 2.75ghz starting here:

Vcore 1.31
HT 1.42
NB 1.28
SB auto

What FSB settings are you using
What ram settings are you using
what is the rated speed of your ram (i.e. DDR2-667, DDR2-800?)
Did you uninstall all of the ASUS crap ware as suggested?


----------



## gizmoman0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


What FSB settings are you using
What ram settings are you using
what is the rated speed of your ram (i.e. DDR2-667, DDR2-800?)
Did you uninstall all of the ASUS crap ware as suggested?


Yea I never actually had any ASUS software installed, I just used the BIOS auto OC to set the 10% fsb number because I couldnt even post with a 1mhz oc manually. I then changed to manual oc and left the fsb setting.

Ram is unlinked at 800
It is DD2 800
For 2.75ghz I'm set at 1466 and to get to 3.0ghz I need to be at 1600, but I cant get it to boot, only beep then freeze.


----------



## gizmoman0

lowest multiplier I can do is 6x

The best fsb I could boot into windows with was 1550 giving me 2.325ghz with 6x multi using these settings

Vcore 1.312
HT 1.42
NB auto
SB auto

Could i get a higher fsb by adjusting these voltages and if so which ones to try first?

edit: just put the cpu back to 7.5x and I made it into windows @ 2.9ghz, not bad! but no idea if stable. Ram at 775Mhz.

What to do now? Find a stable NB voltage? or NB HT voltage combo?

edit: blue screened, booted fine with NB: 1.30


----------



## Rampage686

Its probably been said 100 times before in this thread, but i cant find it









What are all the settings to get my E8400 up to 4GHz?

System specs
E8400
GTX 460 768MB SLI
850W OCZ PSU
Asus P5n-D
8GB DDR2 800Mhz RAM

I have tried overclocking this before, i have got to a 24/7 stable 3.825Ghz, but im looking more towards 4Ghz to lower my CPU bottleneck on my GPU's even more.

My current 4Ghz settings give me bluescreen anywhere between logon and loading a game 5 minutes in.

The settings for this are
Vcore - 1.4V
DRAM - Auto 
HT - 1.48V
NB - 1.48
SB - 1.54
FSB - 1778

If i manage to logon, then the temps are around 35-40 C idle.
Any help is appreciated guys







Thanks


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rampage686* 
Its probably been said 100 times before in this thread, but i cant find it









What are all the settings to get my E8400 up to 4GHz?

System specs
E8400
GTX 460 768MB SLI
850W OCZ PSU
Asus P5n-D
8GB DDR2 800Mhz RAM

I have tried overclocking this before, i have got to a 24/7 stable 3.825Ghz, but im looking more towards 4Ghz to lower my CPU bottleneck on my GPU's even more.

My current 4Ghz settings give me bluescreen anywhere between logon and loading a game 5 minutes in.

The settings for this are
Vcore - 1.4V
DRAM - Auto
HT - 1.48V
NB - 1.48
SB - 1.54
FSB - 1778

If i manage to logon, then the temps are around 35-40 C idle.
Any help is appreciated guys







Thanks

Bad news, I doubt you will ever get to 4 ghz. with that much ram
Why do you need 8 gig. anyway

if you read some of the threads where people have done extreme OCing
they usually only run 1 stick of ram

I was told by the support teams for ASUS and GSkill that for maximum performance not to fill all 4 ram slots.

Good news, pull 3 of your ram sticks and set your memory to unlinked
this will keep your ram speed constant and eliminate it as a possible
reason for instability.

Bring your NB & HT voltages down to 1.4, you should not need more than 1.36 CPU voltage to get stable
These are good voltages to start with not so high to cause damage but high enough to boot at almost any speed

You should not be using any auto settings for timing and or voltages

turn off all the Intel crap in the BIOS

What kind of CPU cooler are you running?
Do you have the fan on the NB cooler?


----------



## Rampage686

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Bad news, I doubt you will ever get to 4 ghz. with that much ram
Why do you need 8 gig. anyway

if you read some of the threads where people have done extreme OCing
they usually only run 1 stick of ram

I was told by the support teams for ASUS and GSkill that for maximum performance not to fill all 4 ram slots.

Good news, pull 3 of your ram sticks and set your memory to unlinked
this will keep your ram speed constant and eliminate it as a possible
reason for instability.

Bring your NB & HT voltages down to 1.4, you should not need more than 1.36 CPU voltage to get stable
These are good voltages to start with not so high to cause damage but high enough to boot at almost any speed

You should not be using any auto settings for timing and or voltages

turn off all the Intel crap in the BIOS

What kind of CPU cooler are you running?
Do you have the fan on the NB cooler?


I dont need the 8GB at all, i just aquired it from a friend for free and used it.
I could go down to 4GB easily without eeven noticing

I'll take out 4GB of my RAM, then retry on the setting you have given me









I am using the stock intel cooler, but i have 5 case fans which help a fair bit
Yes, i am using the NB cooler


----------



## Rampage686

No luck with those settings at all, bc2 crashed before being ablee to get into a game


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:

I am using the stock intel cooler, but i have 5 case fans which help a fair bit
Yes, i am using the NB cooler
[/QUOTE]

even with a lot of case fans you are not going to achieve a high OC with a stock cooler
You will need something like this


----------



## eggybacon

trust me on this guys, the P5N-D is not an overclocking board, its great for running hardware but not for ocing trust me ive tried everything. so if you want to suceed, get yourself a new MoBo and this is all sorted without problem


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eggybacon*


trust me on this guys, the P5N-D is not an overclocking board, its great for running hardware but not for ocing trust me ive tried everything. so if you want to suceed, get yourself a new MoBo and this is all sorted without problem



Not entirely true, I was able to get my E8400 co to 4ghz. but preferred to run it at 3.6ghz. it just seemed to be snappier at 3.6 then it did at 4

Now this board does have issue's with quad core's and IMHO it is the 4 pin CPU power socket that is to blame, it just does not pass enough power
for a highly optimized quad

If you really want a good quad board and must have SLI then your only options are ether an SLI hack or find an EVGA 750iFTW or 780iFTW board


----------



## eggybacon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Now this board does have issue's with quad core's and IMHO it is the 4 pin CPU power socket that is to blame, it just does not pass enough power
for a highly optimized quad

If you really want a good quad board and must have SLI then your only options are ether an SLI hack or find an EVGA 750iFTW or 780iFTW board

Which is exactly what i have, however im just running things unclocked.
another problem is my RAM not being able to run at full capability due to the restriction on ram speed. not entirely happy with this board but it works and supports my sli!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eggybacon* 
Which is exactly what i have, however im just running things unclocked.
another problem is my RAM not being able to run at full capability due to the restriction on ram speed. not entirely happy with this board but it works and supports my sli!


Ya most 750i chiped boards only support up to about 1000mhz. ram speed
only the Evga FTW boards support faster ram

Now from my understanding if you really want make a quad sing with SLI
the 790i with DDR3 support is the cats meow.

Me I dump this board in favor of a GA45-UD3R, then I dumped 775
all togather and went i7 with socket 1366


----------



## pheonix991

Officially tried everything up my sleeve, officially jumping ship for a new motherboard and ditching SLI. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## eggybacon

yeah after realising this, im going to go with a new build, replace this system with my old ram and start from scratch, more updated hardware with better chance of ocing. this can wait till the new year though!


----------



## slickwilly

The P5N-D was never meant to be a performance board, it was and still is a good
board for a cheap Intel game build, there are much better boards at this price but sadly
they do not support SLI


----------



## [\/]Paris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


The P5N-D was never meant to be a performance board, it was and still is a good
board for a cheap Intel game build, there are much better boards at this price but sadly
they do not support SLI


This board only genuinely supports SLI if you're doing two single slot cards. Dual slot cards are a real bugger to use :/


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[\\/]Paris* 
This board only genuinely supports SLI if you're doing two single slot cards. Dual slot cards are a real bugger to use :/

Wouldn't know, the first thing I do to a video card is slap a water block on it


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[\\/]Paris* 
This board only genuinely supports SLI if you're doing two single slot cards. Dual slot cards are a real bugger to use :/

What does that even mean?


----------



## [\/]Paris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheonix991* 
What does that even mean?









It means the moment you install a second *dual slot* cooled video card you almost completely loose use of your Sata headers because the freaking thing completely covers them up. If Asus had the intelligence to make the Sata Headers right angled to the edge of the board instead of sticking straight out it would have been fine. It was extremely lazy engineering on their part. It also happens to be the only 750i mobo I know of that _didn't_ have right angled Sata headers.

Only way to make it work is with right angle sata cables, and even then you have to seriously ram the Video card in to make it stay.

Not the best solution, I think you'd agree  ...unless you like the sensation of cramming 100+ dollar video cards into 100+ dollar motherboards, and then hoping to God something doesn't pop out.


----------



## Tedward

So is there anywhere that you can still get a Gigabyte GA45-UD3R? It seems impossible now.


----------



## [\/]Paris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tedward*


So is there anywhere that you can still get a Gigabyte GA45-UD3R? It seems impossible now.


Might find one here in on OCN in the for sale section but you'd have to be quick...


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tedward*


So is there anywhere that you can still get a Gigabyte GA45-UD3R? It seems impossible now.


Hard to get both the UD3P and UD3R, usually when they are up for sale they are gone in no time!


----------



## slickwilly

Most of the ones I have seen are already sold, less than 1 hour avg.


----------



## go4life

Yeah same here Slick!


----------



## alanthecelt

Update on my setup
few weeks ago my computer wouldnt power up the monitor when first turned on, had to let it idle for 10 mins with no screen output themn reboot, i tohuhgt it was weird and continued.
Then my bios lost its setting and gave me checksum error :S and gaming became really unstable. I checked my settigns and even went back to stock. Nothing..
Pulled the 400w PSU and refitted a thermaltake 420 unit i had sat beside me and off i went.
Problem solved.

Another update, can quite happpily get into windows towards 5ghz!!! BUT anything over 3.8 prime95 shows errors, but only when using larger mfts (??? is that right) so it suggests theat somethign between the cpu and ram is unstable.
The provessor itself seems fine (the one proper test i did was at 4.3)

this is an e8400, hugely overenginnered water cooler, at 1.36v. ram unlinked @ 1066 all stock settings
nb, sb and ht at 1.54(from memory, its definately something.54) with a fan thrown on the NB cooler.


----------



## slickwilly

One of the limiting factors with this board is that it only supports up to 1000mhz. ram
most people have been unable to get this board to boot with a higher ram setting

You might try dialing your ram down to 1000mhz. and see if your 5 ghz. OC will run stable.

Have you done the pencil mod


----------



## alanthecelt

yer tried dropping the ram to 800 in various scenarios and not noted any serious improvements
i havent played with the ram timings yet though, i dont know if thatll benefit me
but i can run truly stable at 3.9ghz and 1066 ram, stable as in palying games all day long

Still ahvent done hte pencil mod mainly becasue i have heard of somone damaging their bod by overdoing it, and als, if im compensating for hte v drop by increasing hte voltage, am i really going ot benefit?

Im still convinced hte board is incapable of supplying any stable fsbs above ~1900 or htere abouts due to stuff ive read all over the net

I may try a set of crucial ballistix ram we have kicking around see if that gets me anywhere


----------



## slickwilly

Ya this board has some serious holes in the FSB, not to mention that 4 pin CPu socket
is just not enough for any serious OC


----------



## alanthecelt

Have decided to go a slighlty different route now
just won a second 9600gt on ebay, i did the math and research, and looking at it to pass 9600gt in sli id have to spend £100+ on a card which i dont have, of course i wont be able to run in dx11
Anyway, to that end im planning on a more conservative overclock, the goal is near stock voltages, shooting for 3.5ghz, as ive discovered anything over 3.8 is a bit hit and miss.
Ill also try droppign hte ram voltages, they are actually 1.9v chips but they default to 2.1

hopefully ill be bale to remove the NB fan, and ill swap the external case fans cooling the radiators so that they blow into the case, instead of suck, then they should feed hte ram and nb heatsink. and also supply the graphics cards with some cool air

then in theory the most noise will be from the pump


----------



## Darkwaddi

Hey this is going to sound really nooby but it's really frustrating now my 9800 gx2 has gone faulty and im replacing it with a GTX 460 but im trying to get the 9800 gx2 out but the clip is behind the card and im not entirely sure which way you press it i think i found which way it went but only have would come out tried alsorts aside from forcibly removing it any tips?


----------



## pheonix991

Pull the clip thing up towards the northbridge/ram/cpu.


----------



## Darkwaddi

Thanks but its jammed against the side of the GPU any tips to move it because my fingers are too big to get between it properly.


----------



## pheonix991

Use needle nose pliers while you kinda rock the cpu. Not very much, just barely at all so you can get at the clip.


----------



## Darkwaddi

Alright thanks i'll give it a go







.


----------



## pheonix991

Just make sure you don't rock it so much you break it!

Disclaimer: I am not responsible if you break your computer parts.


----------



## slickwilly

I used a long flat tip screw driver to release mine, the release on this board is different 
than most, it is not a separate clip but more an extension of the PCIe slot it self and if you pry it out to far you will brake it, just like I did
board still works


----------



## MattsFace

Hey guys.. sorry to bump a old thread, but I recently picked up a P5N-D, Radeon 6970, and a new PSU. My computer was a Dell XPS 420.. (yuck I know.. but they would let me finance)

Anyway I took my Q6600 out of that and found out it was a G0 stepping!









Right now I have it in the P5N-D @ 3.1 GHZ with the 9x multiplier... Rather surprised it's stable. I haven't ran it for 24 hours on prime.. only 6 on OCCT and lots of gaming.

How much more do you think I can push the board?.. my ram setup is funky. 2 x 2GB sticks of corsair and 2 x 1GB sticks of Kingston. I know that's not the most stable set up.. but I ran memtest with no errors!

Do you guys think 3.2 is possible? My vcore on the Q6600 is around 1.32v right now...


----------



## kimosabi

Check the temps on your NB heatsink if you can. That heatsink and the RAMspeed limits(about 1000mHz) is one of the main limitations of the P5N-D. Heatsink because it has two chips under there, NB and a NF200 chip, so it struggles to get rid of the heat under stress.

How far you can take it is very dependant on what type of cpu cooler you have. That cpu can take loads of more Vcore, up to 1.45 24/7(65nm). Not so sure about the mobo. What ARE your temps BTW?


----------



## MattsFace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Check the temps on your NB heatsink if you can. That heatsink and the RAMspeed limits(about 1000mHz) is one of the main limitations of the P5N-D. Heatsink because it has two chips under there, NB and a NF200 chip, so it struggles to get rid of the heat under stress.

How far you can take it is very dependant on what type of cpu cooler you have. That cpu can take loads of more Vcore, up to 1.45 24/7(65nm). Not so sure about the mobo. What ARE your temps BTW?


All air cooling :] I guess I should mention my temps eh? The CPU doesn't get over 47C.. I haven't looked at the northbridge temps yet though.. shame on me.

I haven't overclocked sense my Opteron 160. What kinda temps should I be looking for on the NB? Also my ram is unlinked @ 800 mhz with loose timings


----------



## MattsFace

I've heard not to take these chips past 1.37v? The vdroop is horrible on this board.. you guys weren't kidding


----------



## kimosabi

1.37V Vcore is the recomended max voltage for a 45nm Intel cpu, like my Q9550 for example(Q9xxx/E8xxx series cpus). Q6600 is a 65nm cpu and has a max recomended voltage of 1.5V Vcore. I was a bit shy earlier.

You could try HW monitor and see if your NB temps pop up there. Not all mobos have temp sensors there(IIRC) and I don't remember if the P5N-D has one. Worth a shot anyway. Another reference might be that if you can't touch it for more than 2-5 seconds, it's too hot and you need to get more airflow over it.

Unlinked ram is the way to go on these boards. You won't get very far if you link the ram because you will be hitting the memory speed wall in no time. 47C is a very good cpu temp at that speed. Got loads more to go before it starts getting toasty. 70-80C is a good safe limit.

Vdroop is terrible yes, there are Vdroop pencil mods out there that you can do though. I never did the pencil mod but in most cases it decreases the Vdroop drastically.


----------



## MattsFace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


1.37V Vcore is the recomended max voltage for a 45nm Intel cpu, like my Q9550 for example(Q9xxx/E8xxx series cpus). Q6600 is a 65nm cpu and has a max recomended voltage of 1.5V Vcore. I was a bit shy earlier.

You could try HW monitor and see if your NB temps pop up there. Not all mobos have temp sensors there(IIRC) and I don't remember if the P5N-D has one. Worth a shot anyway. Another reference might be that if you can't touch it for more than 2-5 seconds, it's too hot and you need to get more airflow over it.

Unlinked ram is the way to go on these boards. You won't get very far if you link the ram because you will be hitting the memory speed wall in no time. 47C is a very good cpu temp at that speed. Got loads more to go before it starts getting toasty. 70-80C is a good safe limit.

Vdroop is terrible yes, there are Vdroop pencil mods out there that you can do though. I never did the pencil mod but in most cases it decreases the Vdroop drastically.


I do have a fan on the NB.. I'll bring something home to check the temps on it.. I think we have a Multi Meter here at work.

Thanks for all the help! It looks like 3.4 might even be possible then :]:]:]


----------



## kimosabi

3.4 should definitely be possible. Might see the thread starter pop up too, IIRC he used to run a G0 on this mobo.

*EDIT* Read the first post.


----------



## MattsFace

One thing I did notice... even though i have speedstep disabled in the bios.. My cpu still seems to be clocking down when its not in use. Once I fire up a game or something it ramps

This doesn't seem like a horrible idea.. but will it cause any problems? I noticed it did this on my dell XPS 420 when I used setFSB to overclock that rig :]


----------



## MattsFace

Okay i'm in windows at 3.4... I did notice my NB is getting warm under load 57C. Am I Okay? I'm gonna do some stable testing now


----------



## MattsFace

ignore that last one... not sure why it said 57 in the bios... I can't get past 48 in windows


----------



## kimosabi

57C or 48C, either way you're ok with those temps. When it reaches 70C it's time to really think about easing off the NB voltage a bit.

You have to disable both Speedstep and C1E. Doesn't really matter if you have a stable overclock but until you find a stable overclock, disable them.


----------



## slickwilly

MattsFace page one of this thread has a link to the pencil mod for vdroop
it also shows the settings used by go4life to achieve 3.6ghz. on a Q6600

Also please take the time to fill out your system specs in the user CP

it will help us help you

What speed is your ram? what is your primary use for this PC?


----------



## MattsFace

I'm gonna try his settings tonight for 3.6 ghz... I really can't complain about a 1ghz overclock though :] esp on a chip I pulled out of a dell

My ram is junk! Just 4GBs(2 x 2GB) of Value Corsair PC2 6400 and some more Kingston ram... 2GBs(2 x 1GB) PC5300. I'm rather surprised the Ram is stable... I've never had any luck mixing ram like that.

Merry Christmas guys!

My specs... Q6600 @ 3.45 ghz (stable), The ram listed above.., P5N-D, Corsair A50 cooler(only paid 25 bucks for it... it's doing WAY better than I expected), Radeon 6970, X-FI extreme music, and a Corsair 600w PSU

My primary use... lots of gaming, Surfing the web, and running network simulators and VMs for school.


----------



## MattsFace

Okay.. I'm in windows @ 3.6GHZ






















cross your fingers guys!


----------



## MattsFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattsFace;11774825*
> Okay.. I'm in windows @ 3.6GHZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cross your fingers guys!


no go... I tried his settings.. OCCT locked up a few mins in.. had to restart the computer. Same thing at 3.5..

I'm stuck at 3.45. Any suggestions?


----------



## slickwilly

MAttsFace pull the PC5300 out 4 gig is plenty for gaming and since you seem to be able to boot with 6 gig I am assuming you have a 64 bit OS that willuse all 4 gigs

When you OC the FSB what does your ram run at?
your problem could be your ram not being stable at the speed it is being run at

(edit)
MAttFace if you go in to your user CP you will be able to fill out your system specs like this

That way the info will be in every post you make and not just the one you post it in


----------



## pheonix991

If anyone needs some ram that should hit 1200mhz, hit me up, I've got 2x2 corsair dominators that I need to get rid of.

Actually, whole system except SC, PSU and SSD/HDD


----------



## slickwilly

4 gig of 1200 would be nice,

I just saw your lack of rep. what happened did you get swallowed up by the internet for 5 years?


----------



## pheonix991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;11783740*
> 4 gig of 1200 would be nice,
> 
> I just saw your lack of rep. what happened did you get swallowed up by the internet for 5 years?


I just frequent a different forum. I joined when the guy who started this forum was whoring it out on eocf.


----------



## slickwilly

I frequent both, but do most of my posting here as I do not consider my self to be an extreme overclocker


----------



## MattsFace

I think i'm just gonna leave it at 3.45.. The snappiness of 6GBs is nice...


----------



## Apk

I just got this board and an E6800 3.33ghz, anyone have any pointers on how to put it up to about 3.5? Do I just need to up the multiplier and leave everything else alone/auto?


----------



## mmaxt

please help, im trying to overclock my e6750 core 2 duo on my asus p5n-d. i'm looking everywhere and i cant find what i need and i dont know what im doing wrong.
here is what i have set it at. (im still having problems)

fsb = 1800
450 unlinked

vcore= 1.4310 with vdroop = 1.392-1.408 (tried the pencil mod, didnt work)
dram = 1.9
ht = 1.40
nb = 1.40
bs = 1.5

and i think something is wrong with my ram. i think the motherboard is underclocking it


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmaxt;11843918*
> please help, im trying to overclock my e6750 core 2 duo on my asus p5n-d. i'm looking everywhere and i cant find what i need and i dont know what im doing wrong.
> here is what i have set it at. (im still having problems)
> 
> fsb = 1800
> 450 unlinked
> 
> vcore= 1.4310 with vdroop = 1.392-1.408 (tried the pencil mod, didnt work)
> dram = 1.9
> ht = 1.40
> nb = 1.40
> bs = 1.5
> 
> and i think something is wrong with my ram. i think the motherboard is underclocking it


Can you be more specific regarding "doing something wrong"
Is your PC failing to boot, blue screening after boot or when you load test?

What speed is the motherboard running your ram at?


----------



## mmaxt

i think i might have figured it out. but i had to lower the cpu to 3.4
i have my cpu set at 3.4 and my 800mhz ram is 1:1 at 850

fsb 1700 425
vcore 1.4160
dram 1.910
ht 1.4
nb 1.4
bs 1.5

my ram timings are 5-5-5-15 1:1 at 850Mhz
i think my ram can go to 900 and i know my cpu can go to 3.6 but when i overclock it to 3.6 the ram goes at 5:6


----------



## slickwilly

I would suggest testing your ram first, to see if it is stable at 850
also your sig shows 4 gig, is that 2 X 2 gig. or 4 X1gig. ?


----------



## mmaxt

its 2 sticks and im fairly sure that my ram is stable at 850, this is the best i've had it running. before when i put my system at default settings the ram would be at 800 but the ratio was 5:6 and it was running very slow
how would i go about properly testing my ram?

i want to be able to overclock to 3.6 and my ram at 900 with a 1:1 ratio
will it be possible?
i have been following this thread and i seem to have much of the same parts as he does so maybe his settings might work for me? his name is dirtyduck


----------



## slickwilly

Go in to the BIOS and set your CPU at stock speed, set ram to unlinked and manually
set it to 900mhz. and test with Memtest, you will need to have Memtest on a disk and boot from there or have Ubuntu ISO on a disk it come's with Memtest and Boot from the ISO.
Then let Memtest run it's course, if the mem. is unstable there will be errors


----------



## mmaxt

ok so i put it all back to stock settings and cpuz says my ram is going at 444 3:4
and earlier when i was fiddling with my computer i tried putting the cpu at 3.6 and the ram at 900. my computer would post but when it gets to the loading windows screen, the logo never shows up and then im stuck at that screen.

anyway i am about to run memtest i will post the results later

ok so everything was running smoothly. no errors or problems but on test 5, moving blocks, memtest just locked up. it just stopped testing (it didnt freeze i could still see the plus sign in the memtest logo at the top left flashing.) idk if my ram isnt stable or if it was something else that didnt let memtest finish. it only got to %20
even when it locked up it still didnt have any errors to report

i just ran memtest with my system at 3.4ghz and my ram at 850mhz unlinked (cpuz shows the ratio at 1:1 and the timings at 5-5-5-15) and it ran perfectly, no errors to report

but i want the same results with 3.6ghz and 900mhz
i think the problem is that the pencil mod wont work for me
what should my voltages be at?
vcore 1.435 (cpuz shows it at 1.408
dram 1.910
ht 1.4
nb 1.4
bs 1.5


----------



## slickwilly

CPUz reports the ram as DDR speed, you need to double it to get DDR2 speed
i.e. 444 would be 888 DDR2

What is the stock voltage for your ram?
You may need to run more volts to the ram, like may be 2.0

Also I see that you are using Gskill ram, while it is good ram with a life time warranty
Gskill is notorious for their chip binning practices
i.e. gskill is not known for their high OC potential

IMHO if you can get your Gkill DDR2-800 to run stable at 850 your doing pretty good


----------



## mmaxt

i looked at newegg it says its stock voltage is 1.8-1.9
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-122-_-Product

so.. are you saying i might be able to overclock my ram to 900 if i put the voltage to 2.0?

before i had this ram i was running 3 gigs of ddr2 667 ram and my cpu wouldnt post past 3.4 and now that i have this new ram and it can go to 3.6 (maybe higher, havent tested) so im thinking it should beable to do 900 =/


----------



## slickwilly

Did you read the feed back score for that ram, several people posted about it's inability to overclock 
I like to buy ram that is at least as fast as what I need rather then gamble on getting 
ram that will OC, I am using this in 2 of my 4 computers
it allows me to run the E8400's at 4ghz. with ease

I run the E8400's at stock clocks, the games played on them don't need an insane OC


----------



## mmaxt

i was just looking at those.
i almost got them too on xmas.
but i figured 800 would be enough since the p5n-d's standard memory is ddr2 800. obviously im a noob but im a fast learner. just wish i did a little more research before i bought them.

is it possible for me to get my cpu to 3.6, have my ram at 850 and still have the 1:1 ratio?

i tried setting my cpu to 3.6 and the ram at 850 but now cpuz says the ratio is 16:15 and the ram is only at 421 (yes i know you double that number lol)
why is it so horrid??
i think if i wanna run 3.6 i would have to underclock my ram to get the 1:1 ratio...


----------



## slickwilly

I was able to get mine to 3.99ghz. with DDR2-900 (Gskill Black PI) this ran my ram at 920

The max speed this board will boot at with out a lot of tweaking is DDR2-1000mhz.

I am running that 1066 in two different EP45-UD3R machines, 
I gave up on the P5N-D due to it's poor OC performance for the Q9550

My personal rig is my current sig. rig.


----------



## mmaxt

well i guess i will have to settle for 3.4 i would like 3.5 if i can but i have no clue what i should set the fsb to

also what do you think i should set my vcore to? it runs kind of hot for my taste. it gets up to the 70's sometimes


----------



## Spudgun21

Hey guys, new to all of this so be gentle!









I've followed the settings as provided in the OP for 3.2ghz and I'm able to run without any trouble at all. Ran OCCT for 2 hours or so and seems to keep around the 50-55c range. Played some games (Left 4 Dead 2, Black Ops, Lara Croft and the Guardian Of Light) for a while and kept around those temps if not lower.

It doesn't seem to be breaking a sweat really.. so I was tempted to push it a little further!

What would you guys suggest? I've read that some people are able to get to 4.0ghz stable! If that is actually possible; what settings would you recommend? If not; would the settings for 3.6ghz in the OP be advisable to try first?

My specs are as follows:

ASUS P5N-D
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 2.4ghz (currently OC to 3.2ghz using settings from OP) with Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev 1
OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 SLI Ready RAM 800mhz (2x 2GB)
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB HDD 32MB Cache
NVIDIA GeForce 8800GTX 768MB
700W PSU 
Windows 7 Enterprise 64 Bit Ultimate

Any help would be most appreciated!

Thanks!

Kyle


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spudgun21*


Hey guys, new to all of this so be gentle!









I've followed the settings as provided in the OP for 3.2ghz and I'm able to run without any trouble at all. Ran OCCT for 2 hours or so and seems to keep around the 50-55c range. Played some games (Left 4 Dead 2, Black Ops, Lara Croft and the Guardian Of Light) for a while and kept around those temps if not lower.

It doesn't seem to be breaking a sweat really.. so I was tempted to push it a little further!

What would you guys suggest? I've read that some people are able to get to 4.0ghz stable! If that is actually possible; what settings would you recommend? If not; would the settings for 3.6ghz in the OP be advisable to try first?

My specs are as follows:

ASUS P5N-D
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 2.4ghz (currently OC to 3.2ghz using settings from OP) with Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev 1
OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 SLI Ready RAM 800mhz (2x 2GB)
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB HDD 32MB Cache
NVIDIA GeForce 8800GTX 768MB
700W PSU 
Windows 7 Enterprise 64 Bit Ultimate

Any help would be most appreciated!

Thanks!

Kyle










What OS are you running and what kind of performance are you looking for?
As for OCing, you will find that 800mhz. ram a limiting factor

I OCed my first CPU for better performance in games, now it is need to unlock the full potential of my GTX 470


----------



## Spudgun21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


What OS are you running and what kind of performance are you looking for?
As for OCing, you will find that 800mhz. ram a limiting factor

I OCed my first CPU for better performance in games, now it is need to unlock the full potential of my GTX 470


I am running Windows 7 Enterprise 64 bit; and I'd like to know how far I could push my CPU with the RAM that I have!


----------



## alanthecelt

Just an update on my setup
A few weeks ago i started getting major instability, so i backed all settings back down, still major instability
So i decided it was my PSU, the original 400w in the system just wasnt man enough anymore
I had another 420W sat around and that fixed the problem.. NOTE 420W is the minimum recommended PSU for my system according ot calculators, however its on the fine edge...

Also i had some paypal come in, was looking for a new graphics card but couldnt really get the Â£100 together so bought another 9600gt for SLI goodness









ANd yes its all running of the 420W PSU, currently the processor is back up at 1.36v , 3.51GHZ memory at 2.1v at 1066, and nb,sb and ht voltages all at 1.54v again

So far no stability tests, apart from gaming and everyhitng has been rock solid for the 20 hours or so of intensive use its had.

Ill start ramping it up some more over next few weeks but i would like to get hold of an efficient 600W PSU before palying oto much.


----------



## alanthecelt

good stuff, just found a bargain 750w 80+ PSU for Â£30







well happy







more power and less electricity


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudgun21;11913624*
> I am running Windows 7 Enterprise 64 bit; and I'd like to know how far I could push my CPU with the RAM that I have!


your ram will limit you to 1600 total for your FSB (400mhz. in the BIOS)
That is at 1 to 1 in the BIOS for ram settings
unless you can OC your ram as well which will require testing to make sure it is stable.

I do not believe you have seen any one get a Q6600 to 4ghz.
let alone on this board,
This board does not move enough power to supply a hungry quad core


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanthecelt;11922187*
> Just an update on my setup
> A few weeks ago i started getting major instability, so i backed all settings back down, still major instability
> So i decided it was my PSU, the original 400w in the system just wasnt man enough anymore
> I had another 420W sat around and that fixed the problem.. NOTE 420W is the minimum recommended PSU for my system according ot calculators, however its on the fine edge...
> 
> Also i had some paypal come in, was looking for a new graphics card but couldnt really get the £100 together so bought another 9600gt for SLI goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd yes its all running of the 420W PSU, currently the processor is back up at 1.36v , 3.51GHZ memory at 2.1v at 1066, and nb,sb and ht voltages all at 1.54v again
> 
> So far no stability tests, apart from gaming and everyhitng has been rock solid for the 20 hours or so of intensive use its had.
> 
> Ill start ramping it up some more over next few weeks but i would like to get hold of an efficient 600W PSU before palying oto much.


fist, I apologize for the double post
alanthecelt that's pretty good, being able to run your ram at 1066
The highest I was able to get mine to boot with was 1000mhz.
1001 no post
This testing was for fun as I had already purchased a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R
to get some serious OC action out of my Q9550 (4ghz.)

You should be able to easily get your dually to 3.6ghz.


----------



## steven88

Hey guys, I recently picked up this motherboard. I was previously on Gigabyte EP45-UD3R just like slickwilly...I was able to OC my Q9550 to 4.0ghz on the gigabyte motherboard no problems

With this Asus mobo, it seems to be on the weak side. Anybody have advice on how to go higher? This is my current setup

Intel Q9550
OCZ StealthXStream 600W PSU
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus push/pull CPU cooler
OCZ Reapers 1066mhz RAM 4gb

1600 FSB = 3.4ghz
1066mhz RAM
UNLINKED CPU&RAM
1.35v Vcore (1.30 in windows under load)
2.2v memory
1.4 HT Voltage
1.4 NB Voltage
1.5 SB Voltage

I can't seem to get any higher than this setup. Even the slightest, it will crash...any advice? Or is this mobo too weak to go any further?


----------



## MattsFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;11783676*
> MAttsFace pull the PC5300 out 4 gig is plenty for gaming and since you seem to be able to boot with 6 gig I am assuming you have a 64 bit OS that willuse all 4 gigs
> 
> When you OC the FSB what does your ram run at?
> your problem could be your ram not being stable at the speed it is being run at
> 
> (edit)
> MAttFace if you go in to your user CP you will be able to fill out your system specs like this
> 
> That way the info will be in every post you make and not just the one you post it in


slickwilly.. I tried this for kicks. It still wasn't stable at 3.6GHZ with only 4GBs of ram. OCCT failed within mins..
Any ideas?
The cpu voltage was @ 1.51 in the bios.


----------



## slickwilly

Sounds like ether your ram speed is holding you back or your CPU has reached it's max

No two CPU's will OC the same some are better then others and some are just dogs


----------



## fingolfingr

I have a similar problem. I have been trying to get my Q6600 up to 3.6Ghz too but also with no luck. I've been trying different voltages for a few days now and I can't get any of the to work. The only settings that get windows to boot (and not always successfully) is when I put vcore 1.575, NB 1.44, HT 1.44. SB auto but it hangs a few seconds or a few minutes later. I get that even when I leave only 4GB of ram on the motherboard.

Is there a way for me to reach 3.6Ghz stable? What setting do you think I should try?

Thank you for your time


----------



## MattsFace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fingolfingr*


I have a similar problem. I have been trying to get my Q6600 up to 3.6Ghz too but also with no luck. I've been trying different voltages for a few days now and I can't get any of the to work. The only settings that get windows to boot (and not always successfully) is when I put vcore 1.575, NB 1.44, HT 1.44. SB auto but it hangs a few seconds or a few minutes later. I get that even when I leave only 4GB of ram on the motherboard.

Is there a way for me to reach 3.6Ghz stable? What setting do you think I should try?

Thank you for your time


Yikes thats a ton of voltage... someone told me the max was 1.5 on these guys?


----------



## fingolfingr

I know it's a lot but it's the only one that worked on me. Well at least it booted I mean.


----------



## slickwilly

What FSB settings are you using to get 3.6ghz.?

What is your ram running at when you boot at 3.6ghz.

I have noticed that most of the people having issues with this board are running 800mhz. ram, so if you OC the CPU odds are you will be OCing your ram as well
so first you need to check the stability of your ram at what ever speed it will be running at, even if it will not be OCed you should still to a stability check
Memtest86 is the best for this, I use an ISO disk and Boot from it to run the test


----------



## MattsFace

I think it might also be a ram issue.. even though I run the ram "unlinked" I get funny readings with CPU-Z that my memory is running in 1:1 mode or 2:3 mode


----------



## fingolfingr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;12053889*
> What FSB settings are you using to get 3.6ghz.?
> 
> What is your ram running at when you boot at 3.6ghz.
> 
> I have noticed that most of the people having issues with this board are running 800mhz. ram, so if you OC the CPU odds are you will be OCing your ram as well
> so first you need to check the stability of your ram at what ever speed it will be running at, even if it will not be OCed you should still to a stability check
> Memtest86 is the best for this, I use an ISO disk and Boot from it to run the test


To get to 3.6Ghz I set FSB to 1600. I set vcore to 1.575, NB to 1.44, Ht to 1.44 Sb auto and dram to 2.010. If I try to lower the vcore the Bios freezes before showing the Cpu speed.
While on 3.6Ghz the RAM is running at 800MHz. I run memtest86 v4.10 and while overclocked I didn't get any errors. What I did notice is that while on stock speed in memtest I get memory speed 3785 MB/s and when overclocked I get 4627 MB/s.
While on 3.6GHz the system sometimes loads windows normally (and hang after 1-10 minutes) while other times I get a blue screen before the logon screen.
What do you think I should do?

*EDIT:* I used J_Smyth's settings (page 13) and I got to 3.5GHz stable.
I have one question though. I used benches like cinebench and the results were great, but when I user 3dMark 11 I got a lower cpu score that what I got on stock speed. Can someone explain to me why is that?


----------



## slickwilly

Have you tried dialing down your CPU multiplier?
If you do not have the problems at 1600 with the multi dialed down then that means it is your CPU, if it still does it then your board is the culprit

Using a lower multi with a high FSB will isolate the CPU from the mobo chip set, thus letting you test the mobo for stable FSB settings


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;12067875*
> Have you tried dialing down your CPU multiplier?
> If you do not have the problems at 1600 with the multi dialed down then that means it is your CPU, if it still does it then your board is the culprit
> 
> Using a lower multi with a high FSB will isolate the CPU from the mobo chip set, thus letting you test the mobo for stable FSB settings


100% agree with this my p5nd had a major hole between 1450 and 1550 fsb it just wouldnt boot but i had 3.6ghz @ 1600 fsb stable even got to 3.8ghz stable on AIR i did have a problem with the ram had to change the timings to 5.5.5.18 to get 3.6 and above stable i have one of those rare q6600 go's with the 1.150 VID..........

my settings and validations are in this thread somewhere Go4life did have a direct link to them i have the 3.6ghz validation in my sig i now run at 3.2ghz fully stable using just 1.300Vcore.. fsb 1422


----------



## slickwilly

ukGouki long time no see, Ya I had the holes to, I was Ocing a E84oo on this board with good success but then I got a Q9550 and could only get to 3.29 stable
I know it was this board because that same CPU ran 3.99ghz. with a little tweaking
on a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R.
I put the blame on the CPU power circuits, they are just not up to powering a Quad
to high OC's


----------



## fingolfingr

I got to 3.4GHz stable using UkGouki's setting I found on page 65. Thanks UkGouki. I also have a stable configuration @ 3.5GHz with about 1.45Vcore. The tempratures are all good and not a single BSOD yet.

I have a question though. When I have the cpu set @3.0Ghz I run 3dMark 11 and I got these results. Now @3,5GHz I get this score which has a lower Physics/CPU Score.
What could be the cause of it? Do I need to up the voltage. Anf if so which one?


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fingolfingr;12122986*
> I got to 3.4GHz stable using UkGouki's setting I found on page 65. Thanks UkGouki. I also have a stable configuration @ 3.5GHz with about 1.45Vcore. The tempratures are all good and not a single BSOD yet.
> 
> I have a question though. When I have the cpu set @3.0Ghz I run 3dMark 11 and I got these results. Now @3,5GHz I get this score which has a lower Physics/CPU Score.
> What could be the cause of it? Do I need to up the voltage. Anf if so which one?


nice glad they helped someone i also have that issue on 3dmark 11 where the score goes lower when i overclock higher...

had this argument in win7 official forums with my [email protected] 4.0ghz i get a higher score than what i get at 4.2ghz really frustraiting as its only 3dmark 11 im having issues with vantage and 3dmark 06 also pc mark all show massive increase in cpu score at the higher clock..

i beleive its just 3dmark 11 not being fully stable it took 2 years for them to patch 3dmark 06 to accept quad cores lolz

what card gpu are you using for 3dmark 11?? as my 460gtx on my p5nd system scores higher than my 570gtx on the same system but is worse on the i7 system its getting really frustraiting tbh..


----------



## fingolfingr

I use a GTX470 for 3dMark 11 which also is overclocked. I suspected it's a 3dMark 11 thing as I get higher CPU scores in every other other bench I have used. I am curious though as to why I get a higher score when @3.0GHz and not 3.5GHz. If you search the 3dMark 11 result for q6600 cpus you will see some amazing score like this one. This Q6600 is @3.6Ghz and has a 4833 Physics Score.
Could it have something to do with the P5N-D? I'll send them an email and report back with the answer.


----------



## Suqnxua27861

I got my new Kingston HyperX yesterday. Its specs say it has CL4 and 800mhz but it is running at CL5. S/N: KHX6400D2LLK2/4G. I have two of this kits and I want to know how to make my bios run the RAM at CL4.

fingolfingr, do you run your RAM at CL4 and 800mhz?


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bourne;12237738*
> I got my new Kingston HyperX yesterday. Its specs say it has CL4 and 800mhz but it is running at CL5. S/N: KHX6400D2LLK2/4G. I have two of this kits and I want to know how to make my bios run the RAM at CL4.
> 
> fingolfingr, do you run your RAM at CL4 and 800mhz?


this board doesnt recognise epp so you would have to manually set the timings in bio's also the volts etc..

should be somthing like this in bios from top to bottom on ram timings

4
4
4
12

everything else on auto

then go into voltages and set dram voltage to what ever the spec is should be between 1.8 and 2.1v...


----------



## russianbear22

I have been trying to overclock for a while now with no success. I have posted a thread about it here but no one could help me. Here is the link
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/927250-please-help-overclocking-q9450-asus-p5n.html

PM me or post a reply here PLEASE.


----------



## slickwilly

russian please take the time to fill out your system specs in the user CP

I took a look at your other thread, this board does not like to have all for Dimm slots filled, especially with high density ram (aka 2gb. sticks)

Do you have the fan mounted on the chip set cooler? it really needs it

Have you tried dialing down the multiplier for your CPU to find a stable FSB for your board?


----------



## russianbear22

I have tried setting my own timing on RAM, however my monitor starts to go into powersaving mode instantly as soon as I boot.


----------



## slickwilly

By power saving mode do you mean the little green light stays orange

if so that means you have had a boot failure and need to clear the CMOS and start over

What speed and timing is your ram rated at? also what are you setting it to?


----------



## russianbear22

According to cpu-z its 6-6-6-6-31 for this one

I have another set of ram which according to cpu-z its 5-5-5-27 which i also tried overclocking with but it didn't work.


----------



## russianbear22

Now anytime I mess with the settings in bios my PC fails to load almost each time. I have to take out a ram stick and start the computer again for it to load


----------



## DELA360

hey just wondering i got a asus pn5-d q6700 stock 2.6 and 2x4 Corsair 8gb right now i managed to get my cpu at 3.4 i had to lower my ram to 750 mhz is this common ran prime for 2 hrs my temps went from 30c idle to 40c idle and full load its about 65 c max i memtest 86 a good way to test if the memory is stable


----------



## slickwilly

If your ram is rated at 800mhz. make sure the BIOS are given it the correct amount of voltage and also the correct timings, to little voltage or to tight (low) of timing could make the ram unstable at it's rated speed


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Have you tried running your ram Unlinked?

And as Willy said, make sure your mem timmings and volts are manually entered.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fingolfingr;12122986*
> I got to 3.4GHz stable using UkGouki's setting I found on page 65. Thanks UkGouki. I also have a stable configuration @ 3.5GHz with about 1.45Vcore. The tempratures are all good and not a single BSOD yet.
> 
> I have a question though. When I have the cpu set @3.0Ghz I run 3dMark 11 and I got these results. Now @3,5GHz I get this score which has a lower Physics/CPU Score.
> What could be the cause of it? Do I need to up the voltage. Anf if so which one?


Fingolfinr, if this is still an issue to you we need more info.

What are you settings @ 3.0 vs 3.5? Is your ram linked/unlinked/syncd?

it could be your Ram/FSB ratio causing your perfomance issues ?


----------



## Galbuz

what is the max safe voltage for ht voltage and nb voltage for this mobo?
thanks


----------



## Addictedtokaos

1.46-1.5
Most people dont recommend going above 1.5 with out a waterblock on your chipset.


----------



## Lt. Beef

First time posting here and I hope you guys can shed some light on what I might be doing wrong..

Been trying to overclock on this board with a E8400 with absolutely no luck. I have two gigs of Corsair XMS2 ram in it and I upgraded the BIOS to version 1401 as well.Every single attempt to overclock this board has failed. Even jumping the FSB from 1333 to 1334 produces a failure to boot error on the BIOS screen.

The BIOS settings I stayed around when messing with it were,

Voltages:

Vcore 1.35v
RamV 1.91v
HT 1.36v
NB 1.40v
SB 1.5v

CPU settings:

Disabled all CPU settings

Clocks:

FSB and memory clocks: unlinked

FSB memory ratio: auto

FSB (QDR): 1334 (also tried 1440, 1400, 1350)

Mem (DDR): 800 (didn't touch it)

Ram timings:

5-5-5-18-2

The PC will boot fine at BIOS defaults, but the moment you switch AI tuning to manual, even leaving everything alone and not changing one thing, it will fail to boot.

Any help at all would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance if you could offer suggestions.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow this thread still going? I still have this motherboard but unfortunately i'm not using it anymore now cuz i switched to i5/i7 route and never looked back. I never have problems anymore now. Just remember guys.. the NORTHBRIDGE causes all kinds of problems with this mobo even there is volt drops very common. I'd get a copper heatsink for that NB and do a pencil mod to stablize the volts or get a better motherboard.

I need to sell this mobo soon. Have it in my box. Still great SLi motherboard however.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt. Beef;12729829*
> First time posting here and I hope you guys can shed some light on what I might be doing wrong..
> 
> Been trying to overclock on this board with a E8400 with absolutely no luck. I have two gigs of Corsair XMS2 ram in it and I upgraded the BIOS to version 1401 as well.Every single attempt to overclock this board has failed. Even jumping the FSB from 1333 to 1334 produces a failure to boot error on the BIOS screen.
> 
> The BIOS settings I stayed around when messing with it were,
> 
> Voltages:
> 
> Vcore 1.35v
> RamV 1.91v
> HT 1.36v
> NB 1.40v
> SB 1.5v
> 
> CPU settings:
> 
> Disabled all CPU settings
> 
> Clocks:
> 
> FSB and memory clocks: unlinked
> 
> FSB memory ratio: auto
> 
> FSB (QDR): 1334 (also tried 1440, 1400, 1350)
> 
> Mem (DDR): 800 (didn't touch it)
> 
> Ram timings:
> 
> 5-5-5-18-2
> 
> The PC will boot fine at BIOS defaults, but the moment you switch AI tuning to manual, even leaving everything alone and not changing one thing, it will fail to boot.
> 
> Any help at all would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance if you could offer suggestions.


Is it just me or is your Vram a little too high?


----------



## Lt. Beef

Manufacturer specs state ram voltage as 1.9 volts.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12729919*
> Is it just me or is your Vram a little too high?


not on ddr2 my xms2 ram had to be manually set to 2.110 volts on them... on this very board or no clock what so ever was stable...

lt beef fill out your full system specs will make it easier to diagnose and possibly get a minor clock you could just be really unlucky and have a bad cpu chip or possibly terrible ram and or a bad board some of these boards have extremely terrible vdroop and also have know for some to not overclock even using ai auto of 5%....


----------



## Lt. Beef

Alright UkGouki, thanks for the tip. Filled out the system specs like you asked for. I tried the AI auto 5% just for kicks and it failed there as well.

I got the Mobo from my brother who ran a Q9550 at 3.4GHZ fine for about a year before he gave it to me, so I think the board is O.K.


----------



## UkGouki

ok xms2 has a pp << performance profile try putting 2.110v on ram and running these manuel timings from top to bottom in bios
800mhz
5
5
5
18
with command rate 2

set the e8400 to 1421 mhz with the multi left at 9x should give you 3.2ghz set vcore to 1.35v ht to 1.4 nb to 1.4 and leave sb on auto press f10 save and exit...


----------



## Lt. Beef

Nothing doin... I will see if I can scrounge up some other ram. My guess is this XMS2 is the problem.


----------



## Lt. Beef

OK I found something weird. I spent a little time from default BIOS settings changing one setting bit by bit starting with the voltages then setting the RAM timings. So far everything was going fine and the system booted up no problem. However, when I went into the FSB & Memory Config menu to change the clocks, I changed FSB - Memory Clock Mode from Auto to Unlinked, leaving everything else as I found it and restarted the PC it gave me the Failure to Boot error. Linked with every preset ratio does it as well at the default 1333.

Any ideas what this might point to?

Edit:

Just for kicks I decided to try underclocking the CPU.

Dropped the FSB to 1200 and left the ram at 800 and it still gives me this error. Its like if I touch the FSB & Memory Config settings it refuses to boot.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Set your Ram mode to Linked>Sync

XMS 2 on this board will not post over 1000.


----------



## Lt. Beef

I'm throwing in the towel.

I ran memtest86+ on both sticks of the xms2 for 5 passes each and no errors were found.

Moving from that I decided to pop in an E4600 I have to see if the CPU itself was just absolutely terrible, but this chip is also having the exact same issues as the E8400. I must have god awful luck to have a Q9550 OC just fine in this board but fail outright with two different C2D...

Thanks for all those that offered suggestions and tips. I very much appreciate it.


----------



## Sorran

Hi,

It took me nearly 2 days to get to site 64 but I just cant find any solved situation of my problem.
So maybe go4life or you others can give me a hint.

My problem:

I overclocked my q6700 to 3,2ghz stable. After I installed my new watercooling into a new case, all BIOS settings were reseted. Now I dont have any idea which settings I was running. I tried many settings from this thread. Nothing worked for me, I tried to understand the Quad oc threads, Not really a success.

Last thing I tried, able to boot but freezing after 1h Prime.
FSB 321mhz
Multi 10
Vcore 1,4
Ht 1,44
Nb 1,44
Sb 1,5

RAM 5-5-5-18
Ramclock 667 unlinked

My System:
Q6700
P5n-d
DDR2 OCZ Reaper 800mhz 4sticks = 8GB 2,2V
Watercooled CPU idle 25 heattest before freeze 40

Maybe I just don't get it or Iam to newbie but im sure every part is working, my target would Be 3,2ghz stable 24/7 maybe 3,4 after. Thank you very much for help !

Sorran


----------



## Flying Toilet

Try underclocking your ram. I was having issues overclocking my Q9450 but now have it stable.

Vid for processor is 1.21
Set vcore to 1.25, cpu-z reads 1.23 after vdrop
Everything else set to auto
Fsb @ 1500 rated (375)
Ram @ 750 mhz

In conclusion, drop your ram to half the rated fsb and you should get a stable overclock.


----------



## Sorran

sorry, still no way to get it stable after 2,93ghz

EDIT: Can boot with 3,5Ghz into Windows
HT+NB 1,68V
SB 1,7
VCORE 1,5

But after small stresstesting it just reboots without any bluescreen or freezing.
I tried to set up ram V and gave it the nromal timings 4-4-4-15 (OCZ REAPER 6400)
after that it crashes with bluescreen because of memory failure.
FSB= 1400
RAM= 700

Any ideas??

Thanks!


----------



## Flying Toilet

Try loosening your timings a bit.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

This motherboard has horrible stability when pushing it to its limits, especially for quads. Not sure what CPU you are trying to OC, but you should fill out your system specs in the User CP.

With that voltage on your NB, are you using H20?
By default, the NB has a faux copper heatsink (painted aluminum) which does next to nothing for cooling. You are most likely experiencing your NB overheating and becoming unstable. i had issues at 1.55-1.6.

What are your temps @ that voltage for your CPU and in asus probe your mem temp?


----------



## Flying Toilet

^this. Running the Northbridge at 1.68v with a stock heatsink is a bad idea. JEDEC standard is 5-5-5-18, try running your memory at that and set the voltages on everything but the CPU to auto.


----------



## Sorran

Ok Update

Stable at 3,25 Ghz with HT&NB @ 1,6
SB 1,54

FSB 1300 10x multi synchron dram clock
4-4-4-15 like manufacture says

Trying 3,4ghz at the moment wiith same specs just more fsb.
Thank you very much for your help, i will write again if something is new


----------



## Flying Toilet

Congratulations


----------



## Sorran

3,3ghz stable is max. After 3,3 it just reboots sooner or later. Any ideas what the reason could be if it reboots?? Thanks


----------



## alanthecelt

just an update on my build
the 750w 80+ PSU i bought popped, repeatedly, when powering up my old 9600gt's
so i RMA'd the PSU and bought a corsair 500w 80+ which seems sweet
also swapped out the 2x 9600gt's and put in a GTX460 GS 2GB which came up

since then i have dropped back to the problem free 3.5ghz, im going to see if i can get anywhere further than before over the next few days
im going to up the core, and see if i can get better airflow onto the NB rather than the 40mm fan

ill have paly over the next few days, as the psu is more stable, and hte new graphics card is powered direct fro mthe psu rahter than through the pci e bus


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorran;12835614*
> 3,3ghz stable is max. After 3,3 it just reboots sooner or later. Any ideas what the reason could be if it reboots?? Thanks


1.6 on NB and HT is still really high.
I was running 3.5 with 1.44. You shouldnt need more than 1.5 for that speed. Sounds like you may need more Vcore.

Please fill out you system specs in your control panel so we can better help you.


----------



## daguardian

Your rebooting could be due to the NB overheating, that is really high by the way, mine is only at 1.42.

As someone else said the NB on this board is not made of good material.

Mine kept rebooting as well, but I replaced the TIM and now it's much more stable


----------



## vivithemage

What block have you guys gotten to work on your NB on the 750i? Water wise that is.


----------



## Sorran

what is normal temp for NB? Its about 41°C in my rig


----------



## vivithemage

what are you using to see temps of the NB specifically?


----------



## alanthecelt

mine goes to 47 at 1.54v
thats with a thermocouple stuffed under it 
finally got a new bios to flash tonight, will reduce nb to 1.5 after and clock some more


----------



## Sorran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vivithemage;12852964*
> what are you using to see temps of the NB specifically?


everest ultimate--> sensors--> Motherboard


----------



## slickwilly

An alternative for air cooling the NB is getting a low profile socket 771 Copper CPU cooler for a server application, you will how ever have to come up with your own mounting system

Mage fill out your system specs


----------



## alanthecelt

ok so last night i managed to get bios 1401 on not much info on it
i then reduced my ht to 1.32 (i had 1.52 previosuly way too much i think)
stuck with nb and sb at 1.52
tweaked the core up so it reads 1.4 in the hardware monitor

tried different fsbs and memory speeds/ synchs
got into windows again at 4.8 but BSOD shortly after, tried 4.5, tried 4.2 all the same

eventually went for 4004 ghz (1780 fsb iirc) with the memory locked at 1066 again

100% stable windows for a few hours
few occt stability tests for 15 mins, few prime 95's for 15 mins no problem
max temp was up to 56 in real temp which is fine
however hte intel burn in test thrashed it up to 69, i stopped it at that point

next step is to find the stability point of hte vcore whe nmy quick tests start to fail
incidently occt reported vcore at 1.41 and dropped under load to 1.38 
originally i had 1.36v so that in theory would have been dropping below 1.34

this is good, as a guy at work had an i7 920? come up for grabs and i really cant afford any more debt









obviously im not callign this stable yet till i get a few hours load test under the belt


----------



## blackkiss

I would like to thank everyone on this thread for all their helpful post. I was able to overclock my E8400 to 4.05 stable for 8 hours with OCCT and 8 hours stable with Prime95. I have not performed the pencil mod yet and I believe I can push this processor a little farther. The highest temps I have seen with 100% load are 55c. I am running 8 gigs of Mushkin Blackline PC2-8500, so it is possible to overclock this board with 8 gigs of the right memory. I am using a Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme CPU cooler in a full tower aluminum case with 5 120 fans cooling the case. I know on paper this seems like it would be a loud system, but it is not. I have all the fans on fan controllers and they all run at the lowest settings. I have a stock Dell system in my other desk and it is noticeably louder. I am using the stock north bridge cooler with the supplied fan installed, I did put Shin-Etsu X23-7783D thermal compound on all the heat sinks.

I know this processor and motherboard are a little long in the tooth, but I am a little strapped for cash and all the parts for the upgrade came to $250.00 including a second 8800gtx, so I can run SLI. I am quite happy with the performance of this system for the money and time I have put into it.

My current settings are:

Vcore - 1.39v in bios CPUZ shows 1.36v
DRAM - 2.01v
HT - 1.4v
NB - 1.4v
SB - 1.5v
FSB - 1800
MEM - 900 unlinked
All Intel crap is turned off.

I have been slowly increasing my overclock for over a month. I plan on waiting a week before trying to push this processor any farther. I am going to perform the pencil mod in a day or two. I will post my results when any changes are made.


----------



## alanthecelt

glad you have had some positive results, similar to mine, maybe i remembered my fsb incorrectly but i am at 4004 mhz
watched my vcore from inside windows fluctuatin between 1.38 and 1.41 which explains my problems at the 1.36 area
i have since drpped v core by 0.005 (2 values in bios) and had a single crash, so ive gone back up 1 value, but importantly, sitting under 1.4

if im happy with the vcore ill take a look at seeing if i can push past 1052 on the ram


----------



## whitey_rolls

seeing this name makes me cringe, this is the board that made me lose all faith in ASUS.

It was a problem from day one where it wouldn't read memory, (replaced the board and the memory) then I would get blue screens, it would stop working etc... grrrr still boils my blood.

I had this board RMA'd 4 times until I eventually gave up and got them to ship me a 100% new board in the original packaging. When it came I sold it for $100 and bought an Asrock motherboard and didn't have any further problems.


----------



## alanthecelt

yep, this board is definately a tricky bugger which requires lots of patience. I wont purchase my next board without reading some reviews prior.

Any idea who has the highest fsb out of a p5n-d?


----------



## Flying Toilet

blackkiss is probably the highest I've seen at 1800 FSB. I've had difficulty pushing above 1600 with both an E6500 and a Q9450.


----------



## alanthecelt

ah so my 1780 fsb isnt too shabby


----------



## Flying Toilet

Not at all!


----------



## blackkiss

Hi All,

My system is still running rock solid! This motherboard needs to be finessed to extract its full potential. I also used some old tricks I learned from experience. I have turned off some of the onboard devices and the overclock ability of this board started to become apparent. I turned off the onboard sound and installed a PCI SB Audigy 2 in the bottom PCI slot. I turned off the onboard Ethernet and use a USB gigabit Ethernet dongle. I believe these things have contributed to my board's stability. Remember I have not done the pencil mod yet and was able to reach a 1900fsb. I plan on doing the pencil mob tomorrow and see if I can get a little more out of this board and processor next week. I like to make small changes, and make sure the system is stable before making any other changes.

blackkiss


----------



## blackkiss

I thought I would post proof.

blackkiss


----------



## alanthecelt

your doing very well there, my vdrop is 0.03 on the same board and processor, you may have something in it with hte onboard devices to maintain voltage stability.
however i am sat at 1.39 ish volts to achieve true stability at 4004 (havent really tickeled it slightly higher)
you mean 1800 fsb yer? not 1900 as 1900 is 4275 to my mind


----------



## slickwilly

alan if your board will post with memory set to 1066 then you have one of the few 
good ones as most will not post with ram set higher then 1000, this is not so much a
P5N-D problem as it is a 750i chip problem, the only 750i board rated higher then 
DDR2-800 is the Evga 750i FTW which is rated at 1200mhz.

I moved on from this board due to it's failure to reach 4 ghz. on my Q9550
vivi have you got that NB block working yet?


----------



## alanthecelt

yep it certainly runs with he mem set to 1066, however the nearest speed it finds is 1052 iirc. In fact, i seem to get the most stability at unlinked set to 1066.... 800 did nothing for me.
However the memory is specced at 1.9v and i havent really tried below 2.1v


----------



## Flying Toilet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackkiss*


Hi All,

My system is still running rock solid! This motherboard needs to be finessed to extract its full potential. I also used some old tricks I learned from experience. I have turned off some of the onboard devices and the overclock ability of this board started to become apparent. I turned off the onboard sound and installed a PCI SB Audigy 2 in the bottom PCI slot. I turned off the onboard Ethernet and use a USB gigabit Ethernet dongle. I believe these things have contributed to my boardâ€™s stability. Remember I have not done the pencil mod yet and was able to reach a 1900fsb. I plan on doing the pencil mob tomorrow and see if I can get a little more out of this board and processor next week. I like to make small changes, and make sure the system is stable before making any other changes.

blackkiss


I didn't think to disable on board stuff. I just disabled my onboard audio and started using a USB audio card, and was finally able to push that little bit to 1600 FSB. Testing to see if it's stable now.


----------



## Flying Toilet

So far so good! Going to try an overnight Prime95 run. Went through Prime95 for 10 minutes to do a temp test, played COD BLOPS for an hour and a half. Here goes nothing...


----------



## SPORTSMAN70003

I'm having a problem trying to run 4GB of ram with my P5N-D. I have it overclocked at 3.91 using a E8200 processor. I can run it at 3.91 w/ 2GB ram with never a glitch but if I add another 2GB stick it will fail Orthos in about 2 hours. With only running 2GB I have no errors in Orthos in a 17hr test. Why would adding another stick of ram cause crashes? I have the ram at stock settings. Below are my settings.

Vcore 1.40
HT 1.36
NB 1.38
SB 1.50

Memory is 4GB Ballistix Tracer DDR2 800mhz running stock settings.


----------



## SPORTSMAN70003

Heres a screen shot.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Have you tried seeing if it's just the one stock that's failing? Try running memtest on them, or one at a time.


----------



## alanthecelt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPORTSMAN70003;12947834*
> I'm having a problem trying to run 4GB of ram with my P5N-D. I have it overclocked at 3.91 using a E8200 processor. I can run it at 3.91 w/ 2GB ram with never a glitch but if I add another 2GB stick it will fail Orthos in about 2 hours. With only running 2GB I have no errors in Orthos in a 17hr test. Why would adding another stick of ram cause crashes? I have the ram at stock settings. Below are my settings.
> 
> Vcore 1.40
> HT 1.36
> NB 1.38
> SB 1.50
> 
> Memory is 4GB Ballistix Tracer DDR2 800mhz running stock settings.


if your at 3.91 on an e8200 i think youve found an fsb hole, basically as you get to 1800 fsb it all goes very wrong. And usually the failures appear to be ram related. Thats what i experienced, hence my overclock on an e8400 to just over 4ghz. The same setup could get into windows close to 5ghz but hte motherboard just doesnt like it and wil crash.


----------



## blackkiss

Hi all,
I did the pencil mod and my VCore is now dead strait flat line with 0.00 ripple! I am real happy with this motherboard and processor combination. I am going to start lowering the VCore voltage tomorrow and see how low I can get and maintain stability at my current overclock. I will start pushing next week and see where it tops out.

SPORTSMAN70003
Try 1.4v on your HT and your NB it may help with stability. I would also loosen the timings on your ram; you can always tighten them up after you find a stable overclock.

Flying Toilet
I am glad I could help. I am old school and hate all the onboard crap. I have yet to hear onboard sound that is even close to a dedicated sound card. I started overclocking when the Abit BH6 and the Celeron 300a were the best bang for your buck. I always viewed overclocking as trying to make the budget hardware run almost as fast as the top of the line stuff. All the overclockers I grew up with were cheap bustards trying to stretch a buck. I am really enjoying working with this processor and motherboard combination. I feel like I am going back to my roots. Best $250.00 I have spent in a long time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanthecelt;12927305*
> your doing very well there, my vdrop is 0.03 on the same board and processor, you may have something in it with hte onboard devices to maintain voltage stability.
> however i am sat at 1.39 ish volts to achieve true stability at 4004 (havent really tickeled it slightly higher)
> you mean 1800 fsb yer? not 1900 as 1900 is 4275 to my mind


alanthecelt, it was obviously a typo, but I am thinking I might be able to reach that overclock.


----------



## alanthecelt

ive been a bit nervous about the pencil mod but really should do it
definately up the nb and sb and cool the nb if needed
can anyone actually tell me what the NB SB and HT are in control of? I know the NB is essentially in charge of most stuff ,like memory, pci-e etc

guessed it was a typo just good to check these things


----------



## blackkiss

NB = SPP chip: The SPP chip supports memory, PCIe, SLI and the connection to the processor.

SB = MCP chip: The MCP chip supports the onboard devices such as, Ethernet, audio, USB, PCI slots, IED and Serial ATA II drives.

HT = Hyper Transport Link: The HT connects the two chips together so that they can communicate with each other.

Turning off onboard devices reduces the workload on the SB, and I believe most of the problems with overclocking nVidia chipset stem from the SB working to hard.

Hope this helps


----------



## alanthecelt

Thanks
that actually brings up another question, buried i nthe bios somewhere i saw a setting off ht x5 i guess thats a setting for the frequency multiplier between the bridges? when going higher fsbs might this be a good idea to lower?
ballaprking here after soem internet research


----------



## blackkiss

Hi All,

Well I had some free time and I decided to see how far I can push this combo and I did get it to boot into window at 4.5 with a 2000fsb and 1000 mem, but I got BSOD after about an hour. I decided that was unrealistic on air so I backed it off a little and I am now running at 4.387 with 1950fsb and 975 mem and it seems stable. I just surfed the web and watched some recorded TV from my tuner card for a couple of hours. I then run OCCT and Prime95 for an hour each and all is well. I did raise my VCore higher than I like, but the temps are staying within acceptable ranges. I will run OCCT all night and see if it is stable for 8 or more hours and if the temps will say in a within a range I am comfortable with. If it is stable throughout the night I will see if I can lower the VCore and maintain stability.

Here is the CPU-Z validation I am going to submit to the 4GHZ club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1746965

alanthecelt, do the pencil mod. It is easy and makes a big difference. Use a Ticonderoga no2 soft and you canâ€™t go wrong.


----------



## kenny6

hey I have been having some trouble getting my e8400 stable at 3.6Ghz. I have run prime-95 for 6hrs and it had no errors but when i play a game it some times locks up, no bsod just freezes the frame and cant do anything . any help would be appreciated

i current oc settings are

fsb 1600
Vcore 1.32v
Dram 2.1
NB auto
HT auto
SB 1.5v
mem 800 unlink
ram timings are 5-5-5-15 2t


----------



## alanthecelt

from my experience, your vcore, nb and ht maybe too low

look in your bios at your actual vcore in hardware monitor, im willing ot bet your actually at 1.29 or there abouts, these are perfectly safe upto 1.36, im at 1.39 actual.
id go 1.5 nb (with fan) and around 1.39 vcore if you have a vdrop (to come back to 1.36 kish).

Hopefully your PSu is man enough, one of my psu's used ot bomb out when loading hte graphics card up

these were the settings i had to get 3.5 stable oh and ht was 1.32 i think sb was 1.52 on my setup

i found the jump from mid 3ghz to 4 was a big jump


----------



## blackkiss

Hi Kenny6,

Check your VCore with OCCT and run the CPU stress test for 10 minutes and it will give a report of how everything is performing. I also suggest you do the pencil mod because it will eliminate or at least minimize Vdroup. Take your NB and HT off auto and set them both to 1.4v. How good of a power supply and what wattage are you using? The quality of the power supply and wattage can greatly affect your overclock. It would help if you would fill out the system information in your profile. I am running 24/7 stable at 4.364 GHz with the following settings.

1950 fsb
975 mem
VCore 1.42v in Bios and 1.39v when read by OCCT.
DRAM 2.11
HT 1.4v
NB 1.4v
SB 1.5v
All Intel crap turned off.
Idle temp 40c
100% load 60c

Your system cooling could also play a large role in why the system is stable in prime95 but freezes while playing a graphics intensive game. Prime95 test your CPU for stability and your video card just sits there and idles. When you play a game the processor and the video card are working very hard and the video card dumps a lot of heat into the case.

Hope this helps.


----------



## alanthecelt

@Blackkiss

have you actually tried a variety of games? i was able to get silly post 4ghz speeds and prime95 runs, but as soon as i launched a game... kaboom... the biggest test i found was Final Fantasy 14 of all things, if naything was out of kilter that would let me know about it

TO add to that, im going to turn all my accesories of and see what can be done (post pencil mod







)
BTW pencil mod, colour across the resistor 10? times? check and pencil some more sort of procedure?


----------



## blackkiss

Dose Battlefield Bad Company 2 and Bullet storm count? I also played a few levels Crysis because I plan on buying Crysis 2 and was having a hard time remembering the game play. My system is rock solid.

I am not one of those people that go for maximum bootable overclock because there is no point to it. If you cannot use the computer without worrying about it crashing what's the point. That is what I was saying in an earlier post, overclocking has become more of my genitals are bigger than yours. I overclock to extract the most useable performance out of my system for the least amount of money.

I work in the computer industry and cannot have a computer that crashes all the time. When I tell you my system is stable it is stable.

The pencil mod is easy just use a No2 soft pencil and give each resister 8 or 10 strokes and check your results in OCCT.


----------



## kenny6

ok i have just run occt the results showed that the vcore was running at 1.28 on idle and drops down to 1.26 under load, i have just applied the pencil mod and it is now sitting at 1.312 idle and under load

my volts are now set to (*=changed from 1st post)

fsb 1600
Vcore 1.32v
Dram 2.1
NB 1.40*
HT 1.40*
SB 1.52v*
mem 800 unlink
ram timings are 5-5-5-15 2t

also this is the power supply that i have installed http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## alanthecelt

@kenny 6 that explains lots your processor dropping to near stock voltages when loaded up, personally id shoot for 1.36 still until you find your ceiling (assuming your temps stay low) im not sure about your NB HT still ive always gone for 1.5 jsut because that seems to work, although i may not actually needed, granted my nb gets to 48 deg c with a fan on it :S

you should be able to get a little more speed if oyur lucky

@Blackkiss, sorry didnt mean to say i was questioning your methods. This board has been one of the strangest boards ive ever tried o'clocking with and some infuriating happenings at times.

Pencil mod coming up tonight and see what else can be done


----------



## blackkiss

Alanthecelt no problem, I know there are a lot of people that clam things that are not exactly true, but I am not one of them. I am just trying to help other people try to achieve the same thing I have. I have been overclocking for a long time. I have done the water-cooling thing when we had to build our own blocks and use Mustang heater cores and buy pond pumps from the pet stores. I abandoned water-cooling because the increases in overclock did not justify the added noise from the water pump. The reason my case has so many 120 mm fans are from the dual loop system I had on my last rig. I am definitely am not a noob. I have nothing to gain by posting on this message board; I am just trying to pay it forward. To be honest I had given up on desktop computers all together and have worked on laptops exclusively for the past 3 years. I plan on running this system for 6 months to a year. I am hoping by then the i7 boards and processors prices will come down enough for me to justify the upgrade.

A friend of mine offered me these components at a great price and I bit. I am glad I did because I had forgotten how much fun I have playing with these systems. I recently went through a divorcé and that is why money is tight for me right now. The lawyers are sucking me dry taking the place of the ex-wife. I own my own business, plus I am in the process of starting a new business that is taking most of the disposable income and I have to hide as much of my income as possible in my LLC so that my ex doesn't get any more than she is already getting. Add to that new younger model that has taken her place "see avatar picture" and she is not happy about it. The funny thing is she is the one that left me for another man and now I am happy and she is alone. This new computer has opened my eyes again to the things I one enjoyed.

Sorry to ramble

Kenny6

I am not sure what kind of cooling you are using on the CPU, but I would set the VCore at 1.38 or 1.39 according to OCCT and see if you can get a stable overclock. Run a OCCT stress test for 10 minutes and make sure the temps at 100% load don't go above 65c. I know the processor can handle 72c, but it won't stay stable at that temp. Once you find your highest stable overclock at that VCore you can start lowering the voltage until it become unstable.

When you are overclocking always make one change at a time or you will drive yourself crazy. I was able to take VCore to 1.42 and still stay under 65c so I left it there and found my max overclock. I then started lowering my VCore until I settled at 1.39. The highest temp I see at that voltage is 60c and I am happy with that.

Sometimes it is better to work your way up slowly. I first overclocked my processor to 3.4 and let it run at that for a week. I then took it to 3.6 for a week, I then took it to 4 and run it at that for a week. I then took it to my current overclock of 4.364. Be patient, make small changes and observe how the affect the system.

Good luck


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Im not so sure about c2d's but this board was a bugger for trying to OC my quad. Thats why I ditched it.

With my Gigabyte, everything but ram is set to auto and my vcore to 1.55 for 65nm (1.47 in cpuz under load) and Im able to get 3.4ghz stable without issue. I even pushed my Quad to 3.6 for the first time but the vcore required was 1.7+/- and was still not 100% stable.

If you have to run this board then do so, but there are much better options out there.

Word of advice is keep your HT and NB voltages at 1.44. I found that 1.32-1.4 would pass Prime, and LinX but would crash my PC if I gamed for a normal session.

Disabling unused devices may help. Never went that route when I had this thing.

Good luck to all of you still needing to work with this board!


----------



## kenny6

@blackkiss

thx for all ur help m8 been playing games all day with no lockups, i think i will keep it @3.6ghz because i am running on air and it does get up to 70c sometimes


----------



## alanthecelt

wow i really should take my own advice








so my daughter comes back of hols, want to see crysis 2
few mins in insta shutdown :S
so im confused
try again, insta shutdown
ok not happy, i figure my psu is dropping.. so i ran occt for 6 mins and logged, my v drop occured, from 1.39 to 1.36 but i wasnt getting bsod which id see with a weak oc, so i double checked the temps in the graphs and sw mid 60's :S only thing i can think of ws that crysis 2 was pegging the cpu at getting to the intel shutdown point (have it enabled in bios thankfully.
so i dropped back to my known good profile at 3.5 ghz and 1.36 (actual) vcore, unloaded and hit crisis up for another hour not problem.
So, im fighting the thermal battle now.
My coolant didnt get above 24 deg c, so im limited to dropping the vcore to get that kind of overclock.
im going to go for it now see what can be had







wish me luck


----------



## alanthecelt

And what is with these boards and the PCI-E not coming up
to recap, if i drop my NB under 1.5v my PCI-E card (even with 2x PCI-E powere connectors on it) wont power on.
SO i have ot fit a PCI card to get into the BIOS :S
and to add to the insult, i have to restart several times when cold for said PCI-E card to come on...

And at 1.52v on the NB the temperature rockets (with no fan) to 60 degrees in minutes...
grrr i cant wait to get hold of another board


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alanthecelt*


And what is with these boards and the PCI-E not coming up
to recap, if i drop my NB under 1.5v my PCI-E card (even with 2x PCI-E powere connectors on it) wont power on.
SO i have ot fit a PCI card to get into the BIOS :S
and to add to the insult, i have to restart several times when cold for said PCI-E card to come on...

And at 1.52v on the NB the temperature rockets (with no fan) to 60 degrees in minutes...
grrr i cant wait to get hold of another board



What do you have the BIOS set to for video PCI or PEG?
PEG would be PCIe slot


----------



## alanthecelt

yer pretty sure the only option is something like "first video device"
and naturally i have PCI-E Selected over PCI


----------



## alanthecelt

now im about to spit my dummy
After posting about cold boot problems it now has turned int oa total nightmare, i literally cannot get anything out of my pci-e (gtx 460 gs 2gb) i know the card is good theres no reason for it not ot be...
im fuming, im actaully going to sniff around the office today for another 775 motherboard...


----------



## blackkiss

Hi All,

My system is still running rock solid. I did decide to lower the overclock a little to 4.275. I decided for everyday use that would be plenty. I can also run all my case fans at the lowest settings and my CPU core temp never goes over 60c at 100% load.

alanthecelt, sorry to hear you are having so many problems. If you are only using one video card I would try to find an Intel chipset motherboard.

Kenny6, I am glad I could help. How are things running?

I thought you might like to see some pictures of my setup. I even built a new desk for this computer.


----------



## alanthecelt

yer going to pencil mod it tonight
other than that only new m boards i can find are g31 and g41 based and havent much confidence in that
not many 775 boards avaialble anymore
nice setup btw


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanthecelt;13046207*
> now im about to spit my dummy
> After posting about cold boot problems it now has turned int oa total nightmare, i literally cannot get anything out of my pci-e (gtx 460 gs 2gb) i know the card is good theres no reason for it not ot be...
> im fuming, im actaully going to sniff around the office today for another 775 motherboard...


Turn your PC off. Unplug it and reset the CMOS with the jumper. Hold the power button down for 10secs while its unplugged.

If you push this board too hard or the temp on the NB get too high things get all F'd-Upd and sometimes you need to do a complete reset for it to get back to normal.


----------



## alanthecelt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;13047601*
> Turn your PC off. Unplug it and reset the CMOS with the jumper. Hold the power button down for 10secs while its unplugged.
> 
> If you push this board too hard or the temp on the NB get too high things get all F'd-Upd and sometimes you need to do a complete reset for it to get back to normal.


did a cmos reset as a last resort and nothing, then reloaded my known good profile which i had runnign for months on end and still nothing

Northbridge doesnt pass 47 :S

what is the deal with holding the power for 10 secs? am i missing something?


----------



## kenny6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackkiss;13047340*
> Hi All,
> Kenny6, I am glad I could help. How are things running?


i tried out 4ghz just to see what would happen and i was seeing temps of 100c so im just gonna stay at 3.6, im now in the process of lowering the volts one notch a day until it starts to crash again

will increasing the mhz on the cpu increase heat or will it only increase in heat when i change the volts on vcore?


----------



## alanthecelt

a bored friday afternoon, reading about
pci-e frequencies from 100-105 may increase comapatabilty with certain cards :S thats interesting
so, tonight, vdrop mod, check my volatages (with a meter) and tweak pci-e frequencies


----------



## alanthecelt

So. Spent an hour messing around and nothing
Eventually tried the second pci-e and voila! Life so its the first slot grr.
Trouble is, slot 2 is 8 lanes only grrrrr wonder how much of a problem that is :s


----------



## alanthecelt

ok so i still had the recurring pc shut down issue

grr

went back to stock, everything safe, ran a burn in test and wham....
went through the logs and watched my 12v drop to 11.2 :S not healthy... only reading off the scale, although my -12 and -5 were very very minus, ie -16 and -8 :S
i cant believe my psu is up the spout so out with the multi meter..
multi meter reads 12.2 (on a 4 pin connector, psu has 1 12v rail) while systme tools are saying 11.8... ok so i can add .4 to my readings puts me safe, under load the real 12v drops to 12.01 and really doesnt fluctuate. so im really happy with that.
Anyoether bench watchin the real 12v, the logs show 10.2v but no shut down...

this is an hour or so ago, done some gaming, now heres the 1 thing i did change

connected to my front panel switch is an intercept from my auqagate, its so the cooling system can shut down the pc at set paramaters. now, none of those parameters were reached. So it got me thinking, how coincidental the v drops and shutdowns were.
im wondering as the motherboard is off the PSU, the auquagete has its own psu... if the 12 or 5v were to float apart differently, if the motherboard would read that as the switch being pushed? so far so good we will see


----------



## alanthecelt

ok my thoughts about hte aquagate playing up were false
i have relaxed my ram back to 800 (from 1066) as others had said 1066 did not work on this board
done an hour of occt psu burn in and 20 mins prime, its funny to see an e8400 stock on water wont pass 49 degrees core lol with 23 degrees in the cooling system.
any way, spat my dummy, bid on a super hi end dfi board, and lost, then bought a gigabyte GA-P35-DQ6 which has really good reviews so ill see what i can do with this puppy now, am hoping for 4500+ o na decent board we'll see


----------



## slickwilly

Alan the P5N-d is a dual X16 PCIe board that big block in the center has two chips under it, 1 750i nb chip and 1 NF200 PCIe bridge chip


----------



## alanthecelt

ah ok i thought the second slot was an 8x (due to the colour) 
doesnt matter got a nice gigabyte on the way, the p5n-d will be running a 2.66 core duo from now on (if i can get it stable) then off to the bay


----------



## alanthecelt

ok the gigabyte is running, thread here: 
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...a-p35-dq6.html

this board is so much nice than the asus!!! 4050 literally out of the box


----------



## slickwilly

Something is up with this thread, I have reported two separate spam posts in as many days


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Something is up with this thread, I have reported two separate spam posts in as many days


I don't understand it, either... seems like very old/active guides and web coding questions attract unnaturally huge amounts of spam.


----------



## alanthecelt

update o nthe p5n-d








it has been recycled, its nbow sat in a crappy case, with an E8200 and 1 gig of 667mhz ram.
the board is running basic everything, processor at 1v (want ot go lower) with no graphics card
Its running ubuntu meerkat 10.10 running 3 drives, holding all my media. deluge bittorent daemon and mediatomb upnp server.
So far its finally found a use.

Any ideas what hte best underclocking and undervolting is on core duos? so far the whole server hasnt used more than 11% cpu and 200mb of ram. Wil lbe interesting when i get transcoding working.

the cpu currently idles hi, like 40 degrees, mind you im so used ot water cooling. would like to be bale ot run a passive cooler eventually.


----------



## Mortal89

I was able to run my E6500 at 3.57 Ghz on Asus P5N-D. My settings are: VCore 1.4v, HT 1.48v, NB 1.48v, and SB Auto. Multiplier 10x, FSB 1425. My CPU temperatures under 100 % load were under 65 Celsius, Idle - 35 Celsius (Cooling system - Corsair H50, HAF 922 case with 5 coolers). Couldn't push FSB higher than 1450 (Windows loaded, but didn't pass freeze test). Any suggestion, how to reach 3.8-4 Ghz?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;13204615*
> Something is up with this thread, I have reported two separate spam posts in as many days


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13204842*
> I don't understand it, either... seems like very old/active guides and web coding questions attract unnaturally huge amounts of spam.


Oh?
Sounds weird! I wish the spammers would die








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mortal89;13256556*
> I was able to run my E6500 at 3.57 Ghz on Asus P5N-D. My settings are: VCore 1.4v, HT 1.48v, NB 1.48v, and SB Auto. Multiplier 10x, FSB 1425. My CPU temperatures under 100 % load were under 65 Celsius, Idle - 35 Celsius (Cooling system - Corsair H50, HAF 922 case with 5 coolers). Couldn't push FSB higher than 1450 (Windows loaded, but didn't pass freeze test). Any suggestion, how to reach 3.8-4 Ghz?


Well I would try to lower the HT and NB each at a time, sometimes values closer to 1.36-1.38v on the HT can be more stable actually. Same goes to NB, so just try to lower it and see how it goes.

I never got my P5N-D over 1450 stable, think thats about max for this board! But you can try to lower your multiplier and go for a higher FSB, since it clearly has a FSB wall around 1450. So try a FSB like 1600 with a lower multi


----------



## Mortal89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Oh?
Sounds weird! I wish the spammers would die









Well I would try to lower the HT and NB each at a time, sometimes values closer to 1.36-1.38v on the HT can be more stable actually. Same goes to NB, so just try to lower it and see how it goes.

I never got my P5N-D over 1450 stable, think thats about max for this board! But you can try to lower your multiplier and go for a higher FSB, since it clearly has a FSB wall around 1450. So try a FSB like 1600 with a lower multi










I pushed FSB to 1550 with Multiplier 9.5 x. It gave me almost 3.7 Ghz. Tried FSB 1575, system boots, but unstable. I guess, i should be happy with 3.7


----------



## hicks12

Hello guys, ive been reading this thread for a very long time(now and again)... i also have the asus p5n-d and struggled to get any real overclock out of it, 3.6ghz was not achievable and 3.2Ghz was the maximum! However now ive owned this board for awhile (bought on release day..) i decided id do the pencil mod here and god that helped alot! I have no vdrop at all now and im still in the process of overclocking my E8400 but i believe i may have the magic 4Ghz working!.

Will report back if the overclock is stable/broken but something else im wondering, does anyone else have the problem that the temp sensors are WAY off? Im not being funny but my cpu idles over 40 and used to hit max 45C (stock clocks... 1.1Vcore in bios without pencil mod aswell) but ive tried different coolers, was first arctic cooler 7 and then i jumped onto watercooling with a simple Polarflo block and d4 pump with a generic crap 240mm rad but temps hadnt changed at all!

I have been on a pretty good watercooling setup for almost a year now which was:
Supreme HF copper (one of the top WC blocks)
XSPC RX360 rad (again one of the top rads available!)
Laing DDC 18w pump
and the temps were still around the same so im sure its not me being stupid in my application/mounting as it would change a fair bit, ive also moved to a new loop now which is a similar pump/block but an RS240rad as im using the rx360 for my gpu... the temps have not changed!.

My gtx460 idles at below 20C even when it was in the same loop as my cpu so i know it must be closer to that so its a good 10-20C off, and after overclocking to 4ghz with 1.3Vcore it is hitting 67C! So im think that would really be around 40 odd but i havent found a solution/work around to get the CORRECT reading, has anyone else?


----------



## Mortal89

I've had the wrong temperature readings with the old version of BIOS. Update it for the newest one, it should help (at least, it helped me). I reached 3.7 Ghz stable at 1.4 V Vcore. My temps don't go over 67 C under 100 % load. But i'm not able to push it any further. FSB 1550 is max in my case


----------



## hicks12

well ive run multiple tests and it seems to be stable at 4ghz, 1800fsb woo!.
Ive got the latest bios and its still not fixed, ive always been updating it since it was an annoying problem with this board and intel 45nm chips.

The voltages i have at the minute are:
1.3Vcore
1.42 HT
1.48NB
1.5SB

Im going to see if i can push 4.2ghz out of this and then try minimising the votlages.


----------



## slickwilly

I was able to run my board at 1800 FSB 24/7 stable with an E8400, best I got with a Q9550 was around 1400 I believe (3.29ghz.)

What happened to vivithemage? I was curios how well my old water block was working for him


----------



## slickwilly

Another spam post bytes the dust!


----------



## kidylimp

Hello guys.
I have Abit IP35 mobo (had p5nd, but its broken and I sent it for repair)
With IP35 here's what I have done

Fsb : 1840
Bus : 460
Multiplier : 9
Cpu Clock : 4.14 Ghz
FSB







DR = 1:1

Vcore 1.24v
Ram Voltage : Auto

I am using 2 transcend DDR2-800 2GB ram at 920 speed. belt: 5-5-5-15-22

I have run 3dmark , memtest 1 hr, orthos 1 hr, crysis 1 and 2 for 3 hr. No problem found. My question is 1.24v for 8400 is pretty low, So is it possible that low volts is reducing CPU performance because I didnt see any significant increase of frame rate in crysis and 3dmark06 aswell.

Will I increase the volt for better performance ??

Regards
Fred


----------



## slickwilly

Once you get past 3.6ghz. you have removed the CPU bottle neck from your cards

To test this you can run the Crysis bench mark at super low settings vs. a higher setting








Just realized you went from an Nvidia chip to an Intel chip so you have lost SLI unless you are running the SLI hack


----------



## Jay_Nova

Hi everyone, I read first 75 pages, but then got overwhelmed. Please help.










I have Asus 750i Mobo with e8400 and am trying to overclock to 3.6 ghz.

I currently have vcore at 3.75 (3.3 after vdrop)
NB 1.4v
HT 1.4v
SB 1.5v
Run revised 1401 bios

Get to about 20 minutes into OCCT and then my system freezes. What should I increase or decrease? Please help, thank you so much!

I should probably add I have 2 x 2gb 800 RAM, windows 7 64 bit, and temps are still low as I have aftermarket cooler.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jay_Nova*


Hi everyone, I read first 75 pages, but then got overwhelmed. Please help.









I have Asus 750i Mobo with e8400 and am trying to overclock to 3.6 ghz.

I currently have vcore at 3.75 (3.3 after vdrop)
NB 1.4v
HT 1.4v
SB 1.5v
Run revised 1401 bios

Get to about 20 minutes into OCCT and then my system freezes. What should I increase or decrease? Please help, thank you so much!



3.75v?? or 1.375?? if the first then back that off asap it will kill your system if the latter up to 1.38v then retry with prime on blend or occt for 15 to 30 mins..

could drop the multiplier to 8x and set fsb to 1600 try with 1.40v have nb and ht at 1.4 like you have and also have sb on auto i never changed that manually...


----------



## Jay_Nova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


3.75v?? or 1.375?? if the first then back that off asap it will kill your system if the latter up to 1.38v then retry with prime on blend or occt for 15 to 30 mins..

could drop the multiplier to 8x and set fsb to 1600 try with 1.40v have nb and ht at 1.4 like you have and also have sb on auto i never changed that manually...


lol Sorry, I meant 1.375. Ill try to pump it up a notch and set sb to auto. Will get back to you soon, thanks!


----------



## DNytAftr

O_O if it was 3.75... *smells smoke*









but yeah i was working on OCing the same mobo and cpu 2 days ago in this thread .. accidently fried the cpu/mobo because of another faulty mobo >_> and a bad HDD

Try something like these but maybe take it down .01-.03v on each

Quote:



Vcore 1.36v
NB ~1.35v
HT ~1.37v
SB 1.5v

bus is at 333-400 (not sure ATM)
and his FSB is at 1600


----------



## Jay_Nova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


O_O if it was 3.75... *smells smoke*









but yeah i was working on OCing the same mobo and cpu 2 days ago in this thread .. accidently fried the cpu/mobo because of another faulty mobo >_> and a bad HDD

Try something like these but maybe take it down .01-.03v on each


I did this...

vCore 1.3625
HT 1.38
NB 1.38
SB 1.5

Froze on boot.

Currently trying...

vCore 1.3875
HT 1.42
NB 1.42
SB 1.5

Memory timings are manually entered in as 4-4-4-15 as per what RAM says to put it as.


----------



## Jay_Nova

Last setting froze a couple minutes into OCCT. Vdrop still had it at 1.33 though, even at 1.3875. It fluctuates between 1.33 and 1.34 on OCCT as well. Is that normal?

EDIT: Tried it at 1.3925, made it 5 minute in OCCT then froze. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jay_Nova*


Last setting froze a couple minutes into OCCT. Vdrop still had it at 1.33 though, even at 1.3875. It fluctuates between 1.33 and 1.34 on OCCT as well. Is that normal?

EDIT: Tried it at 1.3925, made it 5 minute in OCCT then froze. Any suggestions guys?


hmmm 1.39 seems high still, dont think its the voltages, fill in your system specs in your sig. from what i read a few days ago bad OCing 8400 should still at least boot @ 1.37-1.37 @ 3.6ghz. but could also be the ram maybe


----------



## Jay_Nova

Ok I updated my signature. I'm at a loss of what to try here...I built this system a couple years ago in order to overclock in the future. Upgraded the video card due to 260 overheating, but thats it. Bleh...

All the CPU options are disabled as well. Like the stepping and thermal stuff etc..


----------



## [\/]Paris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jay_Nova*


Ok I updated my signature. I'm at a loss of what to try here...I built this system a couple years ago in order to overclock in the future. Upgraded the video card due to 260 overheating, but thats it. Bleh...


This mobo is bad for OCing. Any issues you're having most likely can be traced back to the board. I had issues getting my Q8400 stable at a minor 3.2Ghz with the P5N, and then I tried my current mobo and found it 10x easier to overclock.


----------



## DNytAftr

hmmm try setting the ram at stock speeds and timings see if that helps, also using ce1 and speedstep can create some instability when OCing. But yeah like said above the board isent the best OCer.

edit, ah see you disabled it. hmmm

Edit: im guessing ou have the ocz reaper ddr 2 ram? with that timing, try unlinking your cpu and memory fsb keeping the memory at 800 and the cpu maybe at 1600 or 1500 fsb


----------



## Jay_Nova

Ram is at stock speeds/timings/voltages. Worried that if I get a new mobo, the e8400 will still not OC. Then thats money I couldve used on upgrading to a system overall. If I were to get a new mobo, which one would you suggest for overclocking with the e8400?


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jay_Nova*


Ram is at stock speeds/timings/voltages. Worried that if I get a new mobo, the e8400 will still not OC. Then thats money I couldve used on upgrading to a system overall. If I were to get a new mobo, which one would you suggest for overclocking with the e8400?


originally i had a this motherboard and it oced the 8400 like a charm to 4ghz.. but prices on 775 boards are def not worth it ... =\\ i would prob say instead of buying a new 775 boards you should go with a sandy build since their prices are pretty low .. but try unlinking your ram and cpu fsb setting the ram at 800 and cpu at 1500-1600.


----------



## Jay_Nova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


hmmm try setting the ram at stock speeds and timings see if that helps, also using ce1 and speedstep can create some instability when OCing. But yeah like said above the board isent the best OCer.

edit, ah see you disabled it. hmmm

Edit: im guessing ou have the ocz reaper ddr 2 ram? with that timing, try unlinking your cpu and memory fsb keeping the memory at 800 and the cpu maybe at 1600 or 1500 fsb


Yeah thats what I have been trying. I havent tried linking them, would that make a difference?


----------



## DNytAftr

edit doble post


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jay_Nova*


Yeah thats what I have been trying. I havent tried linking them, would that make a difference?


well from what i noticed it helps unlinking incase the ram is bringing instability to the oc but honnestly i would have though you should have been able to oc it with minor fsb change and manual volt changes


----------



## Jay_Nova

Getting much more stability when upping the voltage to nb, sb and ht. Whats the max I can go on those while still staying safe? Right now Im at...

HT 1.48
NB 1.48
SB 1.60

OCCT still going strong 15 minutes in...


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jay_Nova*


Getting much more stability when upping the voltage to nb, sb and ht. Whats the max I can go on those while still staying safe? Right now Im at...

HT 1.48
NB 1.48
SB 1.60

OCCT still going strong 15 minutes in...


for the north and sound bridge 1.45 should be fine 1.48 is pushing it, you shouldnt go past 1.5 from what ive heard. not sure about the HT


----------



## Jay_Nova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


for the north and sound bridge 1.45 should be fine 1.48 is pushing it, you shouldnt go past 1.5 from what ive heard. not sure about the HT


15 minutes left in OCCT! If this finishes, what else should I do to make sure it is 100% stable. Also, I dont mind pushing it. I want to get the most out of this machine until I upgrade in the near future. Just want to get through 2011 and some of 2012 with it. (battlefield 3, Skyrim, currently trying the witcher 2)


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jay_Nova*


15 minutes left in OCCT! If this finishes, what else should I do to make sure it is 100% stable. Also, I dont mind pushing it. I want to get the most out of this machine until I upgrade in the near future. Just want to get through 2011 and some of 2012 with it. (battlefield 3, Skyrim, currently trying the witcher 2)


you can try prime 95, and intel burn test i believe it was called. but hey as long as its stable


----------



## Jay_Nova

Test completed without errors, Max CPU core temps was 56 C on full load, they idle around 38C. Ill give that prime 95 a try overnight. Thanks for all of your help! This at least gives me a starting point if its not 100% stable.


----------



## blackkiss

Hi Jay Nova,
I upgraded to i7 2600k and z68x-ud4 recently, but I had good results from this board and the E8400. Take a look at my post starting on page 324. I tried to document my settings, and I believe if you read my post starting there may help you achieve decent overclock. Make sure you do the pencil mod because it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Jay_Nova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackkiss;13807200*
> Hi Jay Nova,
> I upgraded to i7 2600k and z68x-ud4 recently, but I had good results from this board and the E8400. Take a look at my post starting on page 324. I tried to document my settings, and I believe if you read my post starting there may help you achieve decent overclock. Make sure you do the pencil mod because it makes a huge difference.


Thanks! I got about an hour into the witcher 2 last night and it froze. Crap. I will try the pencil mod tonight and then drop my voltage down a little to see if that helps.

The difference betweem 3.6 and 3.0 playing this was surprisingly drastic actually. I think 3.0 is bottlenecking my GPU way too much. If I leave it at 3.6, is it best to have it linked with 800 mhz RAM?


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jay_Nova*


Thanks! I got about an hour into the witcher 2 last night and it froze. Crap. I will try the pencil mod tonight and then drop my voltage down a little to see if that helps.

The difference betweem 3.6 and 3.0 playing this was surprisingly drastic actually. I think 3.0 is bottlenecking my GPU way too much. If I leave it at 3.6, is it best to have it linked with 800 mhz RAM?


oh wow never knew there was a pencil mod for this.. but as for the linked.. i would say oc the cpu get that stable and then go back and OC your memory

typically i hear better results with unlinked


----------



## Jay_Nova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DNytAftr*


oh wow never knew there was a pencil mod for this.. but as for the linked.. i would say oc the cpu get that stable and then go back and OC your memory

typically i hear better results with unlinked


OC CPU past 3.6 you think? Or keep it at 3.6, and then OC memory past 800? Is not having a certain ratio not good, or does that matter? At work right now, cant do anything until after 5. Thanks for all the help guys, this forum rox.


----------



## DNytAftr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jay_Nova*


OC CPU past 3.6 you think? Or keep it at 3.6, and then OC memory past 800? Is not having a certain ratio not good, or does that matter? At work right now, cant do anything until after 5. Thanks for all the help guys, this forum rox.


As long as your cpu temp for that cpu i believe was under 60-70 degree c along with decent volts you could push your OC (those should go to 4ghz).

But from what it seems your volts are one the higher side, so might not be good to push it to much farther.

as for ratios, typically you keep your ram ratio at 1:1 (dram:fsb) usually only higher end ddr2 memory can be stable at a 2:1 ratio.

Personally i dont oc my ram so not a expert on volts etc. but tightening (but yours are pretty low already







) your timings is typically more effective then clock

Edit: of course not saying its bad to OC it


----------



## slickwilly

3.6ghz. is a good starting point for removal of the CPU imposed bottle neck

as for going higher, not needed if you are happy with your in game performance at
3.6.

the P5N-D has a max mem. speed of 1000mhz.
I ran mine with DDR2-900 @ 940mhz. this allowed my to get my E8400 to 4.0ghz.
which I later lowered to 3.8ghz. (PC just seemed snappier at 3.8)


----------



## Jay_Nova

Ok. I did the pencil mod this morning. It helped my vdrop a little (was .05, now a little under .03). The biggest difference I noticed was the vcore does not fluctuate in cpu-Z while running OCCT. So I think that will help a lot to find stability.

Current settings I am trying (running OCCT on desktop ATM)

3.6 GHZ OC
800 MHZ memory
400 FSB
linked CPU with RAM, and synced up.
vcore - 1.3425 (actual 1.313)
HT - 1.44
NB - 1.44
SB - 1.5

Temps do not go above 47C under full load and I am about 30 minutes into OCCT. I guess I could push my vcore a little bit more if this fails, but I really want to keep my MOBO components around what I already have them.

This is my first time OCing a CPU, so appreciate the help guys. I guess this isnt the best beginner motherboard to overclock on either though. :/ I'll learn that for next time I build my new rig.


----------



## Jay_Nova

*Before Pencil Mod*








By jasonnov118 at 2011-06-11

*After Pencil Mod*








By jasonnov118 at 2011-06-11

Quite a big difference as far as stability goes. It passed the full hour with the settings in my previous post. Now I am going to play some Witcher 2 and see if it crashes like last time after about an hour. This test is much more fun though.


----------



## Jay_Nova

SOAB! Thing crashed playing witcher 2. I bumped the vcore up a bit. Trying again...bleh


----------



## Flying Toilet

Run prime 95 to test the stability.

Anyone have issues with high cpu temps on this board? At stock volts it goes up to 66 degrees and i've tried three different coolers with practically no improvement...


----------



## blackkiss

I used a Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme with VCore 1.42v in Bios and 1.39v when read by OCCT running 24/7 stable at 4.364 GHz and had idle temp of 40c and 100% load 60c.


----------



## Greenie77

Hello all, total newbie to overclocking here.. i have a P5N-D and Q9400 after reading lots of this thread and other posts regarding these two bits of kit. i thought ide try overclock... having altered my FSB a lil then run OCCT nothing would pass always came back with a error on core 1 or 2, altered the VCore yet still always errors, no idea what errors as i dont fully understand the graphs from OCCT.

Still after more reading and borrowing stats from other similar users i managed to find a 1500 FSB with 1.30000 Vcore passed OCCT 1 hour standard test, how ever i notice even though i have 1.3vcore on any measuring program it still only registers 1.25ish moves up and down a a lil....

Sadly this is my limit on understanding lol.. my question is what should i do next ? should i try the pencil mod for it to try stable/bring up my VCore? do i need to run othertests? should/do i need to mess with the other HT ND or w/e they are in bios settings.

i dont want to fry my system i am quite happy with it , i just wanted a lil more from it







.

thanks for any advice and awsome thread !!


----------



## Aleksander Ness

I got the P5N-D also but with a E6850 Duel core 3ghz. Im new with clocking so could anny one help me? Tell me what settings i should go with? i got no extra cooling ust the vanilla fan.


----------



## jagz

Excuse me for not reading through all 334 pages but I recently picked up this board OEM and It's working out well for what I need it to do.

However I'm curious to the best way to cool that heatsync that gets insane hot.
Also, Curious what I should get for Mosfet cooling?

Enzotech MOS-C10 C1100 Forged Copper for Mosfets sound good? Also I guess those come with tape already on them.

As for the big heatsync, I've already ordered a 80mm fan, Now what is the best way to mount it there? more thermal tape?

Anyway's running Open case, with a big room fan, on high, blowing on the board, 60c cpu, 55c mobo


----------



## go4life

No worries









If im not mistaken you are talking about the NB heatsink? In that case, just slapping some fan on it helps A LOT.
Enzotech works fine, so go for them if you want extra mosfet cooling, but its not that needed really, the NB is the problem on this board.

Best way to mount a fan? Zip-ties I usually use, easy and good. Ghetto style lol.
55c on mobo is not bad at all actually, so no need to worry really. I have seen the NB at up to 85c lol (nvidia motherboards are always hot like hell).


----------



## witelite103

This has to be an issue with the vdroop on my motherboard. I have had this computer for a few years now, and have always had freezing issues with it every couple months. It hasn't been often enough to really make my computer unusable, unless I neglect to clean it out for 6 or so months, then the freezing becomes more frequent. I keep my computer clean, because I have 2 cats, and I don't want to have them cost me a couple hundred more dollars than they already do.

Anyways, this problem with freezing due to the northbridge is well-known, and I'm sure someone else has had the issue on this site, but I couldn't find any answers to this specific issue in a couple hours of reading. I decided lately to try and get more aggressive in solving this pesky mosquito of an issue, and I think I've isolated the problem.

First off, I have NOT pencil modded my motherboard, and I would really like to avoid it if I don't absolutely have to. If it will not become stable without it, however, then I suppose I will have to.

When I run prime95 small FFt's not overclocked at all (Yorkfield Q9550 @ 2.83 GHz, and all voltages in the BIOS set to Auto), it freezes (lock-up requiring cold reboot) before the first set of iterations is complete. Now, when I use the overclocking feature on the motherboard (I know this is a no-no as it can fry your processor, so I will set everything manually and tweak my overclock accordingly after I solve the issue) then it runs the small FFt's just fine, no freeze or anything.

Does anyone know what's going on here explicitly that can explain it to me?


----------



## go4life

Some motherboards are unstable at stock values. Perhaps your ram is not set correctly?

If not, I would try to use some of the voltages posted on the first page for 45nm's.
You don't have to overclock your cpu, lets say you use all the other voltages except the vcore. Perhaps that will make it stable, or you could do it like a boss and overclock it anyways


----------



## jagz

Installed a 2nd PN5-D today. Still trying to figure a solution for cooling the Northbridge. I emailed Asus and asked how I could acquire one of those fan and fanclips they started sending with these boards. I bought both of mine OEM so ofcourse I don't have.

I'll be sure to let you all know what they said.

Yea I ziptie fans all over the place lol but I'm really seeing no way to mount the 80mm masscool's I have on top of the heatsink, even with zipties.

I have ordered some Thermal Tape though, I'll use that in the mean time. Should work? I think so.


----------



## daguardian

When I was using the P5N-D, OC to 3.8, I was having problems with the NB heating up too much.

I tried different fans with no success.

In the end I took the NB apart and replaced the TIM, and since then it ran with no problems and the temps were good with just the supplied NB fan.

Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;14275314*
> Installed a 2nd PN5-D today. Still trying to figure a solution for cooling the Northbridge. I emailed Asus and asked how I could acquire one of those fan and fanclips they started sending with these boards. I bought both of mine OEM so ofcourse I don't have.
> 
> I'll be sure to let you all know what they said.
> 
> Yea I ziptie fans all over the place lol but I'm really seeing no way to mount the 80mm masscool's I have on top of the heatsink, even with zipties.
> 
> I have ordered some Thermal Tape though, I'll use that in the mean time. Should work? I think so.


if you got a cooling fan like a tuniq tower or thermalright ultra you wont need the cooling fan on the northbridge when i had my p5nd i had a true black edition with push pull fans my nb temp never went over 45c...


----------



## s33thr3w

Hi I am new to overclocking cpus, I have never done it before.
my specs are as follows

q6700 i have a aftermarket fan for cpu
p5n -d
4 gb ddr2 800mhz
gtx 460
650 watt psu

I've recently bought a new gpu and i feel my cpu is bottlenecking it.
I tried to oc it to 3.2 with the settings that were provided as best I could, but I am still confused on how to actually input all the numbers/data in the bios, I don't know what are good settings or how I should go about this. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## go4life

bump


----------



## exommivogelug

super


----------



## Antinlemn

super


----------



## axionirolirix

super


----------



## FoenquibVeque

super


----------



## Alien13

I just need to know the best timings for Kingston Hyper X KHX8500D2K2 8GB...2GB x 4 sticks

My Specs are...

Asus P5ND MOBO with 0801 Bios

E8400 at 3.00Ghz


----------



## darkphantom

lol, I'm in the same boat as the last few. Anyone care to chime in? New to oc'ing...got a hyper212 as the cpu cooler - wanted to know if I should just use the AI tuning option onboard or manually set the OC?

TIA!


----------



## [email protected]

WOW this thread is still alive?!  I remember having this motherboard a couple of years ago,it lasted me well but the northbridge just screams horrible heat issues and it doesn't seem to like overclocking very well. Why don't you guys just upgrade to i5's or i7 systems. You don't have to spend so much on sandy bridges. You can just get a regular i5 or i7 and mobo and you'd be set. Mine right now lasts a LONG time and i NEVER had ONE problem at all. *knocks on wood*







Can't believe the 775 era is still alive! Keep it rolling with power!


----------



## darkphantom

lol, I'm not in the mood to build a new rig, rather just mess with what I have. I'll upgrade probably next year.

Just wanted to see what I can squeeze outta this guy


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> lol, I'm not in the mood to build a new rig, rather just mess with what I have. I'll upgrade probably next year.
> Just wanted to see what I can squeeze outta this guy


If you want to help with stability on this board or squeeze abit more, as [email protected] said, the northbridge is the weak point.

I was able to get to 3.8, but only after removing the northbridge and reapplying tim. You could also consider replacing it completely, but yeah spending more money prob not an option.

here are some pics















^^that is the old tim in case anyone is wondering


----------



## darkphantom

Hmm, well I'll see if I can sell off this Q9505 and pick up a Q9650..

If it comes down to it, I might see if I can pay a quick buck and grab a new setup.


----------



## daguardian

and I still have my Q9650 sitting here doing nothing, I should probably try to sell it.


----------



## darkphantom

daguardian - I have the fan on the NB since the mobo came with one, haven't really had any issues but how do I monitor the NB temp?


----------



## daguardian

I am not an expert with this board, so I will quote someone else..

http://www.overclock.net/t/671185/asus-p5n-d-northbridge-cooling#post_10923769

I used the fan too, but it wasn't until I replaced the tim that stability improved.

I think it shows a temp in BIOS, sorry I cant remember.

I think I used my hand to see if it was hot lol, which it was, eggs anyone?


----------



## darkphantom

Sold the board and all components...waiting for IB...


----------



## soul vice

Hi go4life - thanks for this guide it's been very informative.

I was wondering what your suggestions might be for my setup. I can't seem to get a stable OC past 3.6GHz. Ideally I would like to get 4.0GHz.

My setup:

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
ASUS P5N-D nVidia nForce 750i SLI (C72P) + MCP51
(4 x 2GB) Corsair CM2X2048-6400C5 DDR2-SDRAM
nVidia GeForce 9800 GTX
Antec Kuhler H2O 620 Liquid Cooling System
CORSAIR Gaming Series GS600 600W

I tried the settings that you had listed in your guide to get 4.0GHz, but it was not stable for me =(
I have the latest BIOS version.


----------



## go4life

Hello there Soul vice! Thank you for your kind words.

Well you do have to remember that not all cpu's can do 4ghz, some are just bad overclockers!

I had a E8400 that wouldn't do over 3.7ghz no matter what voltage I put on it, so I would try to settle with something like 3.7 to 3.9ghz instead.

The 100-300mhz difference is not going to matter much anyways really!

Report back and see how you do









Also welcome to overclock.net! Be sure to fill in your sig rig like the rest of us


----------



## soul vice

It seems that with my configuration I may not be able to go above 3.6GHz and have a stable OC. I tested 3.7GHz with everything on Auto (Vcore, DRAM Voltage, HT, NB, SB) and only set the memory timings which were 5-5-5-18-2T and I couldn't get anything stable.

So I decided to stay at 3.6GHz and tune things from there. This is what I ended up with for my final settings:

Vcore: 1.36875v
DRAM Voltage: 1.850v
HT: 1.28v
NB: 1.28v
SB: 1.50v
Memory unlinked

FSB: 1600
Mem: 800
Timing: 5-5-5-18-2T
I ran 20 passes of IBT to confirm stability.
Max temps were 62C.

Question: I ran IBT with my DRAM voltage set on Auto and only changed it after the fact. Do you think this would cause any problems? The voltage for my memory is 1.80v but 1.85v is the lowest that I can set it to in my BIOS.


----------



## go4life

Shame you could not overclock it higher! Well, we don't always get good OC'ers sadly :/

Running the memory with a little extra volt should cause no damage, and should be fine for several years to come, especially with so little increase!
But I would advise you to set it manually to 1.85v, as auto can suddenly decide to put a lot more on it for no reason!

Seems like you have gotten what you can out of your system for now, I would advise you to perhaps pick up a used core2quad used for cheap if you are gaming, that can help perfomance quite a bit! (Pick up the 45nm ones, and not 65nm like Q6600).


----------



## GTA967

I've had this board for a bit over a year now, was doing some ocing of my q8300 and my board decided to freeze on 'Updating romsip table..' you aren't supposed to restart here, but it was frozen so I had to. Now the thing wont post at all







and I'm without a pc. I've done all the standard stuff(reset cmos, test components) but it still doesn't post. The only thing I can't really test is the cpu as I have no other 775 board lying around. Anyway to fix the bios without it posting? Or do I have to order a bios chip?


----------



## go4life

Sadly you have broken your board, so I would try to RMA it if you have anything left of the warranty!


----------



## GTA967

I just went ahead and bought the bios chip pre-flashed with 1401, and now the board posts fine!

I was pretty sure the it was just the bios because the of the way the it happened to have hung during the romsip table update. The OC was so unstable it couldn't update the table even though it had initiated it.

I just bought one on eBay popped it in and I'm up and running again. I might buy a bios programmer off ebay so next time I can just repair my chip instead of getting a new one. At least I will have two to work with









Now time to OC again! Gonna take this Ceramique 2 off and apply some Shin-Etsu and get back to work.

Might get a q6600 instead though, should be a lot easier to OC on this board









What would you say is a better deal for the 775 era procs for now? Getting a q6600 to 3.* Or getting a q9**** and trying my luck at ocing that?


----------



## go4life

Holy hell, well grats on fixing it!









I would never dare to take apart something from the motherboard other than heatsinks hehe..

Personally going to try the Gelid GC-Extreme, heard great things about it.


----------



## vf900

Want it take it for free !!! 4,5 years stable @ 3.825mhz ( need half year to find it ) :

Vcore : 1.39375v
Dram : 2.11v( Corsair dominator ddr2 2*2bg 1066)
HT Voltage: 1.34
NB : 1.6
SB : 1.5
FSB : 1700mhz
Mem : 1066mhz
FSB /Memory unlinked !!!!!!!

Have fun boys (cooling : xigmatek achilles s1284)


----------



## axson

I really need help oc'ing my pc. I have a Q6600, ddr2 2gbx2, ati 4850 and what I really want out of it is better gaming FPS. In cs:go I constantly get 60-80 but I would love 100+. My problem is once I get into the bios and change AI tuning, Volt control, FSB & memory config, clockmode-unlinked, and more I dont notice a difference. What I'm really saying is I think I'm doing it right so a OC'ing for dummys explanation would be greatly appreciated.

Another random question but its a p5n-d mobo and is their anything such as a oc'ing profile I could just download directly and load?


----------



## GTA967

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axson*
> 
> I really need help oc'ing my pc. I have a Q6600, ddr2 2gbx2, ati 4850 and what I really want out of it is better gaming FPS. In cs:go I constantly get 60-80 but I would love 100+. My problem is once I get into the bios and change AI tuning, Volt control, FSB & memory config, clockmode-unlinked, and more I dont notice a difference. What I'm really saying is I think I'm doing it right so a OC'ing for dummys explanation would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Another random question but its a p5n-d mobo and is their anything such as a oc'ing profile I could just download directly and load?


Well, you may not notice that much a difference going up small increments. To check if your clocks work check cpu-z.
Make sure to stress test too. Why might you need more than 60FPS though?

Also, reporting in with my latest exploits on this board!


Tada! A Xeon chip, might just take this thing to 4.0.
Picked it up for $28 on ebay and overclocks beautifully.


----------



## Philmaglass

Nice OC there GTA967, think the best I ever got was about 4.5ghz on air (TRUE120 cooler and 1x 80mm fan) with an E8400 cpu, was unstable but fun getting there, settled on 3.6ghz 24/7 in the end with 1401 bios. Mine seemed to hit a FSB wall around 500mhz though I could prolly have tried harder adjusting some of the more obscure settings. I posted up some pics/settings in here a couple of years ago.

Always recommend this thread to pple with this mobo for overclocking.

Just traded up to a P6X58D-E mobo, i7-930 and 24gb ram I got cheap of a mate for £150!!

@ Axson, yes you can store your OC profiles on this mobo/bios, I don't recall if you can load them up from a usb ram drive though, been a while since I played with this mobo.

Can't believe this thread is still going almost 6 years on!!

E2a: If anyone wants to change the NB cooler block there's a thread on the asus forum if you can find it. The stock one is copper plate on alu!!

E2A2: Gonna pass my old 750i mobo on to a family member for general office use shortly, I didn't realize the 2nd hand xeons were so cheap (+rep GTA967), anyone know whats the fastest stock speed quad or xeon chip you can fit on this mobo as it wont be oc'ed?


----------



## LuSiD

Hello guys (and hopefully girls?).

This is such a nice guide for my P5N-D mobo.
I have an C2D E6600 which has a max VID of 1.5V.

Anyone familiar with the best O.C. settings for this CPU? I have currently set it according to the first post but this was for a Q6600 and not an E6600.

VCore Voltage: 1.42500 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.850 V
HT Voltage: 1.44 V
NB Chipset Voltage: 1.44 V
SB Chipset Voltage: Auto

Hope to hear from you soon!
Thank you and keep up O.C.ing!


----------



## kosbonaut

Hello lga 775ers. I bought a p5n-d new on ebay. I did it for my last 775 setup, I sold my old motherboard and spare parts on ebay and did an sli setup with this board.
Its a great motherboard.

Overclocked my Q 9650 to 3.85 GHZ. 1700 F.S.B.
8 GIGS OF MUSHKIN PC 8500 @ 1020 MHZ.
GTX 760 SLI.

I'm getting crazy nice FPS in games like crisis3, battlefield3, and far cry3.

I don't have any old tech regret at all!

The p5n-d is a bit of a picky motherboard, but if you get to know it. It works good. Ive noticed that the SLI works really good!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Hey all! I am new to overclocking and currently have an Asus P5N-D board with a q6700 cpu and 8gb of 800 mhz RAM (though CPU-z reads it as 400mhz but the BIOS says 800 mhz). I have a Coolermaster 212 evo CPU cooler with two front intake fans a side intake fan (over the EVGA 750Ti GPU), two top output fans and a back output fan, currently the CPU cooler is facing the back fan (I may change it to face the top fan, as heat rises). This is all in an Antec GX 700 case. I am also running a Kingwin fan controller and have the sensors attached to various points on the mb with two specifically attached to the large Asus heatsink.
This is my test bed/training OC machine as I am building a higher end gaming machine that will feature the Asus Rampage IV Black ed and possibly the 3930k cpu (I want to hit 5 ghz OC). This thread is a great guide but I am having a problem. I tried the first posts recommended settings to hit 3.6 ghz and it wouldn't go into windows. I lowered the settings until I could get it to start and it was set at 3.5ghz with a FSB of 1400. I ran the EVGA CPU burn test and I got a BSOD about 5 mins in. My CPU temps never went above 59 deg. Though I think my MB temp reached above 52 deg, I wasn't watching the fan controller temps). So I lowered the settings a few notches, restarted the pc and was still running 3.5 ghz at 1400 mhz FSB (didn't change the FSB). I ran prime 95 for about 23 mins and it ran fine, the CPU temp never got above 58 and the MB temp averaged at about 50 deg. I had to stop the test because I need to get up at 4am for work. I will post my settings in a few. When I do any suggestions to hopefully hit 3.6 ghz?
Note: The MB temps I gave above are from the top one of the two sensors attached to the large MB heatsink. The bottom one only got up to 42 deg.
Bruce

EDIT: My settings
Vcore: 1.3875
Dram: Auto
HT: 1.4
NB: 1.4
SB: Auto
FSB 1400
Memory unlinked.

When I restarted after geting those numbers, I got a BSOD and then an auto restart, after that it went into windows just fine...... Should I lower the settings?


----------



## SaltyWin

well this work with my q8200


----------



## Madmaxneo

Yes it will. It is a Socket 775 processor.


----------



## SaltyWin

thank you


----------



## AceKombat

Is this particular motherboard still doing alright or has it heavily aged?

I'm looking into upgrading my parts, but it's been so long that I have trouble remembering the importance of what should/shouldn't be used with this motherboard, basically compatibility issues. I at least would like to have the specs to be able to play Mortal Kombat X and Street Fighter V (even Ultra Street Fighter IV lags for me since the 1.04 update, and I have no idea what's causing it, because older versions worked flawless otherwise. It does lag more when Firefox is running).

I am considering switching my NVIDIA 9600 GT with an AMD... but not sure which one to go for (either Radeon HD 6990 or Radeon HD 7000 series). I'm willing to spend less than $400 to upgrade whatever is necessary (so far I think my ram, GPU, OS, and maybe CPU needs to be upgraded, but maybe this motherboard is not common for use anymore).

Some things I'm concerned about for compatibility includes:

The motherboard's use of DDR2. Is this out-of-date to a point where most rig upgrades at this time would not work for this motherboard?
Wattage. I would think the wattage I have atm is fine (800w), but better to be safe than sorry.
Any other set of oddities. I'm thinking with 64-bit being more common, maybe that has an effect to the motherboard in upgrading.
My OS. Self-explanatory, I need to upgrade to probably Windows 8 (how fun :\...) Has to be done either way since MKX and maybe SFV will require Direct X 11 at the least. Don't really know if there is something important from later Windows that ASUS P5N-D does not support.
Thanks in advance, and sorry if this seems random and out of place.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceKombat*
> 
> Is this particular motherboard still doing alright or has it heavily aged?
> 
> I'm looking into upgrading my parts, but it's been so long that I have trouble remembering the importance of what should/shouldn't be used with this motherboard, basically compatibility issues. I at least would like to have the specs to be able to play Mortal Kombat X and Street Fighter V (even Ultra Street Fighter IV lags for me since the 1.04 update, and I have no idea what's causing it, because older versions worked flawless otherwise. It does lag more when Firefox is running).
> 
> I am considering switching my NVIDIA 9600 GT with an AMD... but not sure which one to go for (either Radeon HD 6990 or Radeon HD 7000 series). I'm willing to spend less than $400 to upgrade whatever is necessary (so far I think my ram, GPU, OS, and maybe CPU needs to be upgraded, but maybe this motherboard is not common for use anymore).
> 
> Some things I'm concerned about for compatibility includes:
> 
> The motherboard's use of DDR2. Is this out-of-date to a point where most rig upgrades at this time would not work for this motherboard?
> Wattage. I would think the wattage I have atm is fine (800w), but better to be safe than sorry.
> Any other set of oddities. I'm thinking with 64-bit being more common, maybe that has an effect to the motherboard in upgrading.
> My OS. Self-explanatory, I need to upgrade to probably Windows 8 (how fun :\...) Has to be done either way since MKX and maybe SFV will require Direct X 11 at the least. Don't really know if there is something important from later Windows that ASUS P5N-D does not support.
> Thanks in advance, and sorry if this seems random and out of place.


You're probably best off posting in the intel forum for advice on a upgrade/new build. This place is kinda dead due to the age of the board.
Anyways ddr2 is really out of date indeed and not used anymore currently we are on ddr3 and switching to ddr4.
If you're going to want to upgrade you're cpu you're pretty limited to the old stuff.

On my phone so won't answer the rest but make a new thread here.
http://www.overclock.net/f/8/intel-general


----------



## Madmaxneo

First off, yes you should definately try to upgrade to a newer board.
On that note the minimum CPU requirements for MK X is either an Intel Core i5-750, 2.67 GHz an AMD Phenom II X4 965, 3.4 GHz
The recommended requirements are either an Intel Core i7-3770, 3.4 GHz or an AMD FX-8350, 4.0 GHz.
The video card requirements start at the Geforce GTX 460.

You would save money going with an AMD build but only get a little less performance (though it isn't really noticeable).
You might be able to build a new system that meets the minimum requirements of MK X and SFV....
But like Stuut mentioned you should ask this question on another thread.


----------



## uberck

Hey guys don't you think the settings OP posted and posts throughout this thread are a bit overkill? I mean personally, I feel that 1.4 on the NB and HT is WAY too high.The stock VID on the NB is 1.25 according to AIDA64. Let's not forget that these boards have a cheap heat sink on the Northbridge and they get HOT, and I mean burn your finger hot. My remedy was to reapply thermal pasted under NB heatsink and then gorilla glue an 80mm fan onto it because I bought this board 7 years ago and don't have the fan LOL. Has worked like a charm since







. I recently snatched a Q9650 off of eBay for $70 shipped upgrading from Q6600, popped it in and it posted great. I thought "Wow this is cool but I wonder how far I can push this thing." So after weeks and weeks of manual reboots and CMOS resetting here are my results and what I've been running the past couple of months:

CPU VID, Speedstep off: 1.21
CPU Voltage in BIOS 1.2
DRAM: AUTO
HT: 1.28
NB: 1.28
SB: AUTO

DRAM: 8GB DDR2 800 @ 934 MHZ, 5-5-5-15-24
CPU: 1556 FSB
DRAM Clock: Auto Sync mode for 934 MHZ, 5:6 Ratio
Effective CPU clock 3.5 GHZ

I can push it to 3.56 but I like square numbers so I stuck with the above settings

My PC can't post @ 1600 fsmb at times, and other times it will make it to login screen but will then crash.

@ Load under IntelBurnTest CPU temp peaks at 65c, voltage ranges from 1.104-1.12v under full load (Vdrop), passes 10 runs @ maximum around 40 GFLOPS.
Passes 12 Hours prime, no issues

GTAV High-Very High settings 1080p 13 hrs straight no problems (EVGA GTX 750 Ti OC, OC'd a bit extra through PrecisionX) (when I first got it please don't criticize me









My conclusion, OP's setting are something to start off with, but the key to OC'ing is this. Work your way to the highest clock settings, with the lowest voltages possible = peak performance, lowest heat/power consumption. Keep in mind these boards didn't originally support 45nm CPUs so it will be finicky as hell and might take a while to find stable settings, but this post should give you the abilities of this board, even 7 years down the road.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Wow it has been awhile since someone has posted in this thread. I still have my P5N-D but it is currently in the closet somewhat gutted (no hard drive or video card). It still works and quite well at that. The highest stable I could get it was a 3.45 ghz OC which was through the FSB. When I first started OCing this board I could not get anything stable by changing any of the other settings so I settled for just doing the FSB.
I also still have my GTX 750 Ti gpu and am currently saving up for the 980 Ti though it looks more like I will only be getting the straight 980 with the way things are going.


----------



## uberck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Wow it has been awhile since someone has posted in this thread. I still have my P5N-D but it is currently in the closet somewhat gutted (no hard drive or video card). It still works and quite well at that. The highest stable I could get it was a 3.45 ghz OC which was through the FSB. When I first started OCing this board I could not get anything stable by changing any of the other settings so I settled for just doing the FSB.
> I also still have my GTX 750 Ti gpu and am currently saving up for the 980 Ti though it looks more like I will only be getting the straight 980 with the way things are going.


What processor were you using that maxed @ 3.45?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uberck*
> 
> What processor were you using that maxed @ 3.45?


I was using the Q6700 2.66ghz.


----------



## uberck

I don't know if you care or not, if not please feel free to disregard this message. Why don't you consider grabbing a q9650 off eBay. They can be had for like <70 shipped nowadays. It SERIOUSLY breathes some life into these old-school 775 boards. I play GTA V and Black Ops 2 for hours after work with 0 lag/stuttering thanks to q9650 @ 3.5ghz and my 750 Ti SC. Dude, it's night and day from the q6600 I used to use. I can honestly even go so far to say that everyday performance (obviously not benchmarks), its up to bar with my i7 2600 system at work.


----------



## Wag

I realize this is an old thread but I just gave an old P5N-D/Q9550/GTX 295 (yes, I will upgrade this eventually) setup to a friend. She was having a few problems with it:

1. There was strange horizontal static that is appearing on the screen that usually goes away temporarily when turning on/off the display.

2. Lock ups. To the point of the screen going into power-down mode and having to do a hard reset.

I just noticed I was using 2.1v DDR2 in it. I think I had it set too low, or on auto. I just bumped up the voltage manually to 2.11v. Could this be what was causing the problem? Wouldn't auto set the correct voltage?

Also, what's the most cost effective upgrade for a videocard I could put in there? I was thinking on waiting for the RX480 and see how that does. Either that or I could pick up a GTX 960.

Once I have the problems sorted out I'll try getting it stable @ 3.4GHz. I might even do the pencil mod on it.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wag*
> 
> I realize this is an old thread but I just gave an old P5N-D/Q9550/GTX 295 (yes, I will upgrade this eventually) setup to a friend. She was having a few problems with it:
> 
> 1. There was strange horizontal static that is appearing on the screen that usually goes away temporarily when turning on/off the display.
> 
> 2. Lock ups. To the point of the screen going into power-down mode and having to do a hard reset.
> 
> I just noticed I was using 2.1v DDR2 in it. I think I had it set too low, or on auto. I just bumped up the voltage manually to 2.11v. Could this be what was causing the problem? Wouldn't auto set the correct voltage?
> 
> Also, what's the most cost effective upgrade for a videocard I could put in there? I was thinking on waiting for the RX480 and see how that does. Either that or I could pick up a GTX 960.
> 
> Once I have the problems sorted out I'll try getting it stable @ 3.4GHz. I might even do the pencil mod on it.


Setting everything on auto should let the PC run fine.
There are a few things you can do.
1. Check to make sure you have the latest BIOS.
2. Try a different PSU to make sure the PSU is not failing. If you have a PSU tester then you should also try that.
3. Double check all your connections, especially power connections. Re-seat them all.
4. Check the video card to make sure it is working correctly, try a different video card if you have one to try....


----------



## Wag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Setting everything on auto should let the PC run fine.
> There are a few things you can do.
> 1. Check to make sure you have the latest BIOS.
> 2. Try a different PSU to make sure the PSU is not failing. If you have a PSU tester then you should also try that.
> 3. Double check all your connections, especially power connections. Re-seat them all.
> 4. Check the video card to make sure it is working correctly, try a different video card if you have one to try....


I had everything set on auto, (at least for a while) and she said it was still locking up. It wasn't until I t switched the RAM to 2.11v manually that it appears the problems went away (at least for the moment), I also boosted the fan setting to performance mode. I changed the output on the videocard from DVI to VGA as well (bad cable?).

Maybe some cards got loose during transport. If the problems return I will start removing them one by one.

I think I have a spare power supply sitting around somewhere too.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wag*
> 
> I had everything set on auto, (at least for a while) and she said it was still locking up. It wasn't until I t switched the RAM to 2.11v manually that it appears the problems went away (at least for the moment), I also boosted the fan setting to performance mode. I changed the output on the videocard from DVI to VGA as well (bad cable?).
> 
> Maybe some cards got loose during transport. If the problems return I will start removing them one by one.
> 
> I think I have a spare power supply sitting around somewhere too.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Let me know how it all works out and what the problem was if you figure it out.


----------



## Wag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Let me know how it all works out and what the problem was if you figure it out.


Well, apparently the monitor interference (horizontal static) and the lock-ups (monitor stuck in power-save mode, requires a hard reset) has returned, even with the VGA cable. I don't think there's anything wrong with the monitor because I tried various other sources and I had no problems (at least for the short time I was using it).

I will start replacing components one by one now. PITA for such an old machine. First thing I will do is put in one of my SLI'd 980Tis in and see what happens.

It was working fine at my house (although I hadn't used it regularly for years, so I can't really say). The only significant thing I did was upgrade it from Vista to Win10. All my drivers are recent. I'm really at a loss now.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wag*
> 
> Well, apparently the monitor interference (horizontal static) and the lock-ups (monitor stuck in power-save mode, requires a hard reset) has returned, even with the VGA cable. I don't think there's anything wrong with the monitor because I tried various other sources and I had no problems (at least for the short time I was using it).
> 
> I will start replacing components one by one now. PITA for such an old machine. First thing I will do is put in one of my SLI'd 980Tis in and see what happens.
> 
> It was working fine at my house (although I hadn't used it regularly for years, so I can't really say). The only significant thing I did was upgrade it from Vista to Win10. All my drivers are recent. I'm really at a loss now.


Have you tested the PSU and what brand is it? The PSU might be starting to fail. Also double check the connections for the graphics card.

My P5ND is sitting in my closet collecting dust right now. It is partially gutted but I could easily throw some parts in it and (hopefully) get it up and running.
I should do that just to upgrade to Windows 10 on that machine as it is currently still on windows 7. I was able to push the CPU to 3.3ghz which is almost 1 ghz over the bclck.


----------



## Wag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Have you tested the PSU and what brand is it? The PSU might be starting to fail. Also double check the connections for the graphics card.
> 
> My P5ND is sitting in my closet collecting dust right now. It is partially gutted but I could easily throw some parts in it and (hopefully) get it up and running.
> I should do that just to upgrade to Windows 10 on that machine as it is currently still on windows 7. I was able to push the CPU to 3.3ghz which is almost 1 ghz over the bclck.


It's an old OCZ 1010w PS I think. I think I have an old Rosewill 500w PS lying around somewhere. Should do the job even with a single 980Ti.


----------



## Wag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wag*
> 
> It's an old OCZ PS I think. I think I have another one lying around somewhere, god knows if it's recent enough to have the proper connections tho.


When it's running it's running well on Win10, only thing lacking is the old videocard- I have to force it to Flash video for smooth playback in YT 1080p. Even at 2.8GHz it's pretty zippy. I had it running at 3.4GHz on air before with the stock fan- same problems so it's probably not the overclock. It's got to be something else.

Oops, sorry for the double post.


----------



## Wag

The saga continues:

Removed the GTX 295 and installed one of my 980Tis. No video. Nothing. Card powers up, fans spin, lights are on, but no video from any output. There's a 1010 OCZ PS in there so it should clearly be enough.

Now I'm stumped.

I'm going to have to take the tower back home and work on it in my spare time. I have that Rosewill 500w PS- I'll try that next.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wag*
> 
> The saga continues:
> 
> Removed the GTX 295 and installed one of my 980Tis. No video. Nothing. Card powers up, fans spin, lights are on, but no video from any output. There's a 1010 OCZ PS in there so it should clearly be enough.
> 
> Now I'm stumped.
> 
> I'm going to have to take the tower back home and work on it in my spare time. I have that Rosewill 500w PS- I'll try that next.


Can you test the PSU? I would definitely do that but if you have another PSU then that will also work. Consequently I know a few people that will not purchase OCZ anything and will tell others to stay away....


----------



## Wag

Put the 295 back in, same problem. No video. Cleared the CMOS, no difference. Reseated all RAM, cards, etc. The same.

I don't understand why removing 1 card would matter?

Next thing is swapping out PS but I doubt it will matter. As I recall, this board has always been problematic at best.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wag*
> 
> Put the 295 back in, same problem. No video. Cleared the CMOS, no difference. Reseated all RAM, cards, etc. The same.
> 
> I don't understand why removing 1 card would matter?
> 
> Next thing is swapping out PS but I doubt it will matter. As I recall, this board has always been problematic at best.


I would have tested the PSU at the start. With the PSU being OCZ I would be suspicious.

I really never thought it was the RAM or had anything to do with the BIOS and only had a small inclination it might be the video card. If it is not your PSU then it looks to be a MB issue.

Check the PCIe slots where you plug in your video card and make sure it is not loose or damaged. You can also try a different PCIe slot and see if it works that way.

You mention the board being problematic at best, what do you mean? What other problems have you had with your board?
The issues you had may point to what is going on now if it is not your PSU.


----------



## Wag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I would have tested the PSU at the start. With the PSU being OCZ I would be suspicious.
> 
> I really never thought it was the RAM or had anything to do with the BIOS and only had a small inclination it might be the video card. If it is not your PSU then it looks to be a MB issue.
> 
> Check the PCIe slots where you plug in your video card and make sure it is not loose or damaged. You can also try a different PCIe slot and see if it works that way.
> 
> You mention the board being problematic at best, what do you mean? What other problems have you had with your board?
> The issues you had may point to what is going on now if it is not your PSU.


I don't really remember, it's been so long since I've used it regularly. I just remember having problems with it.

I tried putting the videocard in the 2nd PCI-E slot, still doesn't work. I'll swap out the power supply tomorrow.


----------



## Wag

Put in a new Antec 1300w PSU I had lying around. Now posts, no problem.

Only thing is I'm having the same problems with Win10 I was having before. Randomly the PC goes to a black screen (especially when playing videos) and requires a hard reset. I'm not sure if this is a Win10 issue with the motherboard, or it's the videocard. This is a clean install so I'm not sure what's going on. During the freeze my hard drive is still being accessed, although I have no sound (when playing video).

Next thing I'll put a 980Ti in there. If it still happens I'm truly stumped.

I'm beginning to think Win10 just won't play nice with this motherboard.

My last option would be to fall back to Win7 and see what happens.

I also noticed it installed in Legacy mode. The P5N-D does not support UEFI, correct?

Edit- Progress I think. I installed the 980Ti, updated drivers and let a video stream run. As usual, the screen went black randomnly (can't wake, even though all power saving settings are off) but this time I could still hear sound, and it appears everything else was still working (hard drive being accessed, etc).

Next step would be to reinstall Win10. I think I installed off a IDE drive. This time I'll install off a UEFI USB drive and see what happens.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wag*
> 
> Put in a new Antec 1300w PSU I had lying around. Now posts, no problem.
> 
> Only thing is I'm having the same problems with Win10 I was having before. Randomly the PC goes to a black screen (especially when playing videos) and requires a hard reset. I'm not sure if this is a Win10 issue with the motherboard, or it's the videocard. This is a clean install so I'm not sure what's going on. During the freeze my hard drive is still being accessed, although I have no sound (when playing video).
> 
> Next thing I'll put a 980Ti in there. If it still happens I'm truly stumped.
> 
> I'm beginning to think Win10 just won't play nice with this motherboard.
> 
> My last option would be to fall back to Win7 and see what happens.
> 
> I also noticed it installed in Legacy mode. The P5N-D does not support UEFI, correct?
> 
> Edit- Progress I think. I installed the 980Ti, updated drivers and let a video stream run. As usual, the screen went black randomnly (can't wake, even though all power saving settings are off) but this time I could still hear sound, and it appears everything else was still working (hard drive being accessed, etc).
> 
> Next step would be to reinstall Win10. I think I installed off a IDE drive. This time I'll install off a UEFI USB drive and see what happens.


This board should be fine with windows 10 but I only ran it with windows 7. When I built this newer PC I upgraded to 8.1 and then 10 when it came out. and I have not had any real problems since.

Have you checked the error logs? Sometimes the errors just before the screen going black can help lead you to a solution.


----------



## Wag

OK, more progress. Ran streaming video on 980Ti for over 12hrs with no problems, no lock-ups. I wiped the drivers using DDU, reinstalled the GTX 295 and latest Win10 drivers in safe mode. Everything seems OK so far. I put back in the OCZ PS, but I got a Power failure error in Win10. Rebooted, seems to be OK, streamed for a few hours, now overclocking @ 3.4GHz again, seems good. I'll probably do the pencil mod for added stability.

If it starts locking/powering down again I will try another PS.

There seem to be a few issues going on. I'm narrowing them down.

Apparently the board doesn't support a UEFI install- when I try to install Win10 off a UEFI created RUFUS USB drive all I get is a flashing cursor. So Legacy mode it is.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wag*
> 
> OK, more progress. Ran streaming video on 980Ti for over 12hrs with no problems, no lock-ups. I wiped the drivers using DDU, reinstalled the GTX 295 and latest Win10 drivers in safe mode. Everything seems OK so far. I put back in the OCZ PS, but I got a Power failure error in Win10. Rebooted, seems to be OK, streamed for a few hours, now overclocking @ 3.4GHz again, seems good. I'll probably do the pencil mod for added stability.
> 
> If it starts locking/powering down again I will try another PS.
> 
> There seem to be a few issues going on. I'm narrowing them down.
> 
> Apparently the board doesn't support a UEFI install- when I try to install Win10 off a UEFI created RUFUS USB drive all I get is a flashing cursor. So Legacy mode it is.


Good to see you are getting it figured out.


----------



## Wag

I suspect the Nvidia Win10 drivers are the culprit. I read of someone else with an older Nvidia card who was having similar problems.


----------



## Wag

So I picked up a small SSD to speed things up, only thing is it's maxing out @ SATA I speeds (120MB/s). I tried a ASMedia 1061 card and the card doesn't even show up half the time. I tried an old Marvell SATA II controller card I had lying around, still stuck @ SATA I speeds.

I ordered a newer Marvell SATA III based card, hopefully this will solve it. If not I'm ready to give up on this board.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wag*
> 
> So I picked up a small SSD to speed things up, only thing is it's maxing out @ SATA I speeds (120MB/s). I tried a ASMedia 1061 card and the card doesn't even show up half the time. I tried an old Marvell SATA II controller card I had lying around, still stuck @ SATA I speeds.
> 
> I ordered a newer Marvell SATA III based card, hopefully this will solve it. If not I'm ready to give up on this board.


Well it is an old board so you will not get much out of it. You will probably need to load up new drivers for Sata III speeds if it is even possible on that old board.


----------

